# Spousal/Defacto & PMV Visas from Philippines.



## dunan

Seeing the old thread has been closed, lets keep this only to deal with visa matters....

Sometimes before someone asks a question, only to have half a page of congrats to someone else who scores her visa....and this other's issue is lost.....

There is a separate thread created for for general small talk......

Thanks all....Dunan


----------



## Romulus

Got married to my fiance Friday week ago. Once we collect the marriage certificate we'll need to jump on the DIAC merry-go-round, off load another $1,000 or so and apply for a 820 Visa.


----------



## audie

hello and good evening, I would like to asked if my sponsor needs to provide a police check even my children is not yet migrating with me? We are planning now to file the fiancee visa? thanks and waiting for a reply


----------



## chicken999

Sponsor does not need police check if kids are not migrating


----------



## proudmomma

chicken999 said:


> Sponsor does not need police check if kids are not migrating


In my case my fiance provided a police check even if my kids aren't migrating


----------



## proudmomma

audie said:


> hello and good evening, I would like to asked if my sponsor needs to provide a police check even my children is not yet migrating with me? We are planning now to file the fiancee visa? thanks and waiting for a reply


It maybe the decision of you case officer, but my fiance provided a police check even if my kids aren't migrating with me. If it win't hurt for your sponsor to get one, then might as well do. It will delay the process (correct me if I'm wrong) once your case officer would ask it from you in the future


----------



## CollegeGirl

Bumping this thread to make sure people who were posting in the old thread see the new one...


----------



## godsgift

Hello everyone, 
Just want to ask who received pmv/ spouse grant from the philippines last month or this month. Good luck to all!!

God bless everyone


----------



## pipz1028

godsgift said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just want to ask who received pmv/ spouse grant from the philippines last month or this month. Good luck to all!!
> 
> God bless everyone


 Hi godsgift, I had my visa granted yesterday and I was in a total state of euphoria  those who are still waiting just strengthen your patience and pray more,,,Goodluck and God bless us all


----------



## proudmomma

pipz1028 said:


> Hi godsgift, I had my visa granted yesterday and I was in a total state of euphoria  those who are still waiting just strengthen your patience and pray more,,,Goodluck and God bless us all


Congratulations!! Perfect christmas gift for you and your partner pipz  this made my hopes shoot up!


----------



## gretz57

*New Thread*



CollegeGirl said:


> Bumping this thread to make sure people who were posting in the old thread see the new one...


Hello everyone,

To College girl and to everyone, I am happy to see that a new thread is open after the old one is closed.

I just want to share my observations with those PMV visa applicants from the Phils. To all of you guys who applied from May 2013 up to October 2013,has anyone of you receive the approval/grant of your pmv visa(sub-class 300). to date? I am just wondering because as i monitored the grant/approval of 300 or PMV visa, the last time was between Dec. 2012-April 2013 applicants and received the approval in July 2013. I understand that this is because of quota as explained by a member here.
I just wonder as to when do they release the approval of 300 pmv visa again from the Phils.?

Any idea ,please?

Thank you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The quota only means they don't release visas at the *end* of the fiscal year. We're only a little over five months into the new fiscal year... quotas are not affecting processing yet. But processing times have been skyrocketing everywhere. When I first found this forum a year ago, processing times for PMVs from the Phils were 4-5 months (sometimes even 3 months), while US PMVs were taking 5-6 months (sometimes even 4 months). That seemed to hold true up through July. Now the US is taking 8-9 months.  What changed? The only thing I'm aware of is the new administration in Australia. There may be internal changes at the embassies (reductions in staff) that we aren't aware of.


----------



## gretz57

*PMV Quota*



CollegeGirl said:


> The quota only means they don't release visas at the *end* of the fiscal year. We're only a little over five months into the new fiscal year... quotas are not affecting processing yet. But processing times have been skyrocketing everywhere. When I first found this forum a year ago, processing times for PMVs from the Phils were 4-5 months (sometimes even 3 months), while US PMVs were taking 5-6 months (sometimes even 4 months). That seemed to hold true up through July. Now the US is taking 8-9 months.  What changed? The only thing I'm aware of is the new administration in Australia. There may be internal changes at the embassies (reductions in staff) that we aren't aware of.


Hi College girl,

I see in your timeline that you are on your 8th month ,so, you will be expecting until January 2014,huh? Yeah, I am with you when you said it was 4-5 and sometimes 3 months in the Phils last year or between 2011-2012 .
I have the feeling that what you say is correct, change of adminstration and changes in staffing or system in underway.
My question is,since we are still 5 months or less in fiscal year, when do you think they isuue visa approvals again after july 2013? Is it possible this month(Dec.) or January,please? Any ideA?

Thank you.


----------



## godsgift

gretz57 said:


> Hi College girl,
> 
> I see in your timeline that you are on your 8th month ,so, you will be expecting until January 2014,huh? Yeah, I am with you when you said it was 4-5 and sometimes 3 months in the Phils last year or between 2011-2012 .
> I have the feeling that what you say is correct, change of adminstration and changes in staffing or system in underway.
> My question is,since we are still 5 months or less in fiscal year, when do you think they isuue visa approvals again after july 2013? Is it possible this month(Dec.) or January,please? Any ideA?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello gretz57, in another forum i joined our 2 members received spouse visa grant yesterday! One applied june and one applied may this year. My co told me that she will grant my visa oct or nov but sad to say until now im still waiting for the grant. Hope soon we can have the grant we are waiting!

Good luck and god bless everyone!

Godsgift


----------



## godsgift

pipz1028 said:


> Hi godsgift, I had my visa granted yesterday and I was in a total state of euphoria  those who are still waiting just strengthen your patience and pray more,,,Goodluck and God bless us all


Congratulations pipz,, im happy for you. Im happy that your long wait is over. God bless you and have a good life in oz.

Godsgift


----------



## jhoy0320

pipz1028 said:


> Hi godsgift, I had my visa granted yesterday and I was in a total state of euphoria  those who are still waiting just strengthen your patience and pray more,,,Goodluck and God bless us all


 wow congratulAtion to you pipz1028..hope will have our grant visa soon as well..keep praying everyone and godbless us all..


----------



## proudmomma

CollegeGirl said:


> The quota only means they don't release visas at the *end* of the fiscal year. We're only a little over five months into the new fiscal year... quotas are not affecting processing yet. But processing times have been skyrocketing everywhere. When I first found this forum a year ago, processing times for PMVs from the Phils were 4-5 months (sometimes even 3 months), while US PMVs were taking 5-6 months (sometimes even 4 months). That seemed to hold true up through July. Now the US is taking 8-9 months.  What changed? The only thing I'm aware of is the new administration in Australia. There may be internal changes at the embassies (reductions in staff) that we aren't aware of.


Hi college girl, if I understand things correctly, based on the firscal year,most visas will be given again between jan-june2014 ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No - visas are given out on a first-come first serve basis starting in July (so for this year, starting in July 2013). They keep giving out visas until they run out of allocated visas to give out... which I think happened in June of the last fiscal year. So that would be June 2014. It's not that they haven't been giving out visas since July. They have been... just more slowly than previously.


----------



## sexycola

gretz57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> To College girl and to everyone, I am happy to see that a new thread is open after the old one is closed.
> 
> I just want to share my observations with those PMV visa applicants from the Phils. To all of you guys who applied from May 2013 up to October 2013,has anyone of you receive the approval/grant of your pmv visa(sub-class 300). to date? I am just wondering because as i monitored the grant/approval of 300 or PMV visa, the last time was between Dec. 2012-April 2013 applicants and received the approval in July 2013. I understand that this is because of quota as explained by a member here.
> I just wonder as to when do they release the approval of 300 pmv visa again from the Phils.?
> 
> Any idea ,please?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Gretz57,

Please once your visa granted please keep us posted. same with godsgift. I lodged my application last. June 28. by dec. 6 it will be on the 5th month. my Fiance msg. our CO last nov. re. if they need addt'l requirements as he is arriving here on Friday, our CO simply said again we don't need to submit anything and still in processed. and they will contact the applicant in the event that they require further information or once a decision has been made on the application. Whenever my Fiance msg. our CO she normally replied. though my fiance only msg. her twice. last sept. and Nov. By January 6 (exactly my bday) will be our 6th month. by then we will make a follow up if we don't receive any msg. from the immigration.. All we can do is to wait and pray for our visa will be granted soon.

It give us hope whenever we hear visa are granted before this year ends. God Bless everyone!


----------



## toochling

Hey guys, I was just reading all your posts, are you saying that visas lodged within May-Dec 2013 are to wait 3-5 months before getting any visa approval?

We lodged ours August 2013 and we are on our 3rd month of waiting (almost 4 mos.) no CO but from our last update which was last week, no outstanding docs required from us.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Some of you are really misunderstanding what I'm saying. Let me try to explain it better. The only applications that may have to wait a little while to be approved are likely only those that would have otherwise been approved around June 2014. And even those will probably only have to wait an extra month. And even then, it's not a guaranteed thing. It's just that the Philippines is the only embassy that regularly hits their quota.

In other words, your embassy continues to approve visas and has not stopped. They only paused for a month around June because they didn't have any more visas left to give out for the _fiscal_ year. That's the reason you saw a TON of Philippines applications approved in July - because there were people left waiting from the month before.


----------



## godsgift

Hello everyone! I spoke to my co today and im so upset by what she said. She told me that they already reached the quota of the visa. It means thy cannot grant anymore visa this year! Another month to wait. Hopefully by january all of us will receive our grant! 

God bless everyone!


----------



## CollegeGirl

...That doesn't make any sense. Visa quotas at embassies worldwide are based on a FISCAL year (July 1 - June 30). It's possible, though, I guess, that the Philippines has chosen to put additional quotas in place for themselves, above and beyond what DIBP requires. However, this is the first time I've seen anyone say that here in the 14 months I've been on this board godsgift (and I always read the Philippines threads). That is really bizarre.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, by law they can NOT cap the 309, just the 300. So, if true, this would only apply to PMV applicants and not spouse visa applicants.


----------



## godsgift

CollegeGirl said:


> ...That doesn't make any sense. Visa quotas at embassies worldwide are based on a FISCAL year (July 1 - June 30). It's possible, though, I guess, that the Philippines has chosen to put additional quotas in place for themselves, above and beyond what DIBP requires. However, this is the first time I've seen anyone say that here in the 14 months I've been on this board godsgift (and I always read the Philippines threads). That is really bizarre.


CollegeGirl i am so sad now. I was surprised by what my co said because the last time i spoke to her she said that nov she will grant my visa application. but today she said that they already hit the quota and they cannot grant anymore visa. She told me to wait and my visa status is ready to grant.


----------



## godsgift

CollegeGirl said:


> Also, by law they can NOT cap the 309, just the 300. So, if true, this would only apply to PMV applicants and not spouse visa applicants.


I dont know CollegeGirl, my friend receive her grant yesterday. Spouse visa. Then another woman also receive her spouse visa grant yesterday. The three of us have the same co. So i phoned my co today and i was upset by what she said that thy already hit the quota and they cannot give anymore grant.


----------



## proudmomma

godsgift said:


> Hello everyone! I spoke to my co today and im so upset by what she said. She told me that they already reached the quota of the visa. It means thy cannot grant anymore visa this year! Another month to wait. Hopefully by january all of us will receive our grant!
> 
> God bless everyone!


Outrageous! Now all hopes of getting a grant this Christmas' down the drain  oh well, hoping again by January


----------



## godsgift

proudmomma said:


> Outrageous! Now all hopes of getting a grant this Christmas' down the drain  oh well, hoping again by January


Im sorry proudmomma! I hope it is not true but thats what my co told me! I was expecting that i will have the grant before xmas but it will not happen. If we have different co then maybe you still have the chance to receive your grant before xmas. Because i am talking to my friend now and she said her co told her fiance that they will receive the grant second week of dec.

Good luck and god bless you.


----------



## jhoy0320

That's was so sad to hear godsgift..at first my hopes of having our grant visa before Christmas was very high but now after reading your post makes me feel down I guess we just have to wait again for the next year...hoping it would be a good year for all of us waiting for visa..keep praying..godbless everyone..


----------



## proudmomma

godsgift said:


> Im sorry proudmomma! I hope it is not true but thats what my co told me! I was expecting that i will have the grant before xmas but it will not happen. If we have different co then maybe you still have the chance to receive your grant before xmas. Because i am talking to my friend now and she said her co told her fiance that they will receive the grant second week of dec.
> 
> Good luck and god bless you.


Oh no need to apologize godsgift, its not your fault.. Its just we were all expecting grants this year and news like this is just so depressing.. I hope it's not true too


----------



## godsgift

jhoy0320 said:


> That's was so sad to hear godsgift..at first my hopes of having our grant visa before Christmas was very high but now after reading your post makes me feel down I guess we just have to wait again for the next year...hoping it would be a good year for all of us waiting for visa..keep praying..godbless everyone..


Im sorry jhoy i didnt mean to make everyone upset! When we are exchanging private msg i was also hoping to spend xmas with my fiance because as what i told you my co told me that she will grant my pmv application oct or nov but today thats not what she said. She said my application status is ready to grant so i need to wait because they already hit the quota. It so sad because she gave me false hope but i cant blame her because she have a good point there is also other applicant who lodge their application ahead of me. Good luck jhoy i hope we will have our grant soon, early next year! God bless you


----------



## jhoy0320

godsgift said:


> Im sorry jhoy i didnt mean to make everyone upset! When we are exchanging private msg i was also hoping to spend xmas with my fiance because as what i told you my co told me that she will grant my pmv application oct or nov but today thats not what she said. She said my application status is ready to grant so i need to wait because they already hit the quota. It so sad because she gave me false hope but i cant blame her because she have a good point there is also other applicant who lodge their application ahead of me. Good luck jhoy i hope we will have our grant soon, early next year! God bless you


 there's no need for you to say sorry sis godsgift im just only sad cause like u il also hope that I can be with my fiancé this holiday but not ur fault things like that were definitely out of our control..we just have to keep hoping and praying sis..keep faith all would worth The wait...godbless everyone.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aw, I feel so much for you guys.  They're probably still granting spouse visas (309) because they can't cap those... but apparently they have some kind of additional embassy-specific cap going on for 300 (PMV)s, if what your CO said is true, godsgift. I'm so sorry all of you are now looking at Christmas without your fiances.


----------



## LeahD

Hello Everyone My name is Leah I've been reading your comments here since last year from previous forum but it seems you make new forum so decided to join I am little bit shy before but now pretty confident to join and try to help , anyway just want to let you know guys that my PMV just granted today via email though I am here in Australia under tourist visa still they sent the grant notice of my pmv so glad and happy indeed! hope your visa is next I'll pray for all of u here so everyone is happy for this coming Christmas


----------



## LeahD

godsgift said:


> Im sorry jhoy i didnt mean to make everyone upset! When we are exchanging private msg i was also hoping to spend xmas with my fiance because as what i told you my co told me that she will grant my pmv application oct or nov but today thats not what she said. She said my application status is ready to grant so i need to wait because they already hit the quota. It so sad because she gave me false hope but i cant blame her because she have a good point there is also other applicant who lodge their application ahead of me. Good luck jhoy i hope we will have our grant soon, early next year! God bless you


Godsgfi whats your email? i dont know how to sent private msg to you here in forum i wanna have chitchat to u maybe i can give you a little advice


----------



## proudmomma

LeahD said:


> Hello Everyone My name is Leah I've been reading your comments here since last year from previous forum but it seems you make new forum so decided to join I am little bit shy before but now pretty confident to join and try to help , anyway just want to let you know guys that my PMV just granted today via email though I am here in Australia under tourist visa still they sent the grant notice of my pmv so glad and happy indeed! hope your visa is next I'll pray for all of u here so everyone is happy for this coming Christmas


Congratulations leah, how long did u have to wait for your visa? I have the same co with godsgift...  I think she is at the cfo seminar at this moment


----------



## Mish

LeahD said:


> Hello Everyone My name is Leah I've been reading your comments here since last year from previous forum but it seems you make new forum so decided to join I am little bit shy before but now pretty confident to join and try to help , anyway just want to let you know guys that my PMV just granted today via email though I am here in Australia under tourist visa still they sent the grant notice of my pmv so glad and happy indeed! hope your visa is next I'll pray for all of u here so everyone is happy for this coming Christmas


Congratulations!! We have always been told that you can't be in Australia when the visa is granted otherwise it makes the visa invalid. Is this not the case? Did your case officer know that you were in Australia?


----------



## LeahD

i delete my comment here sorry :-(


----------



## LeahD

Mish said:


> Congratulations!! We have always been told that you can't be in Australia when the visa is granted otherwise it makes the visa invalid. Is this not the case? Did your case officer know that you were in Australia?


Hi mish they didn't send me to inform to back in Philippines just the grant letter notice pretty confused though because I am here in Australia


----------



## Mish

LeahD said:


> Hi mish they didn't send me to inform to back in Philippines just the grant letter notice pretty confused though because I am here in Australia


I would double check on it because in the partner booklet it says "Note: A Prospective Marriage visa can only be applied for, and granted, outside Australia".

If you didn't tell the case officer you will be in Australia then they would have granted without checking with you, as they have no need to.

I would seriously get this checked out as this could make the visa invalid


----------



## LeahD

Mish said:


> I would double check on it because in the partner booklet it says "Note: A Prospective Marriage visa can only be applied for, and granted, outside Australia".
> 
> If you didn't tell the case officer you will be in Australia then they would have granted without checking with you, as they have no need to.
> 
> I would seriously get this checked out as this could make the visa invalid


hi Mish of course they knew that I am here in Australia still need to call the Immigration to confirm and for clarification


----------



## Mish

LeahD said:


> hi Mish of course they knew that I am here in Australia still need to call the Immigration to confirm and for clarification


It is always best to check to be on the safe side .

Good-luck . Please let us know how it goes as it would be very interesting to know especially when the partner booklet says you must be offshore at time of decision.


----------



## sexycola

LeahD said:


> hello Proudmama last 28 of June 2013 i applied , to make it short my story is this I email them Monday they said finalizing my PMV March 2014 of course its not acceptable for us especially our wedding this coming April 2014 we need at least 2 months before wedding, so my fiancee email them last Wednesday sort of complaint to them as we found out that some applicant granted 4 months or 5 months and with our case its very easy to assess because we've been for for almost 2 two years and live together here in Australia for more than a year so what's the problem with that why is it takes a long time?according to my fiancee too the embassy! yeah my fiancee is upset and questioning them why we treated us differently also my fiancee email them not to send electronic response to us after 1 day the supervisor call my fiancee here in Australia to discuss our application and not to mention the word treated differently i guess his guilty lol so then he said HE will let his team to finalize my PMV this week ( by the way the one who call us is Australian male from Philippines) just so glad they are prompt to our email and granted today Thanks God


Hi Leah!
I sent you a pm here. I hope u can read it. We have same date of application.. I can't believe it that they will only finalize our visa by march 2014??!! what;s wrong with them? Its even more than 6mons! pls reply to my pm here to you so I could get some tips from u, thanks heaps!


----------



## LeahD

sexycola said:


> Hi Leah!
> I sent you a pm here. I hope u can read it. We have same date of application.. I can't believe it that they will only finalize our visa by march 2014??!! what;s wrong with them? Its even more than 6mons! pls reply to my pm here to you so I could get some tips from u, thanks heaps!


check your inbox


----------



## godsgift

LeahD said:


> Godsgfi whats your email? i dont know how to sent private msg to you here in forum i wanna have chitchat to u maybe i can give you a little advice


Hello leah i will send you pm, sorry for late responce i just had cfo seminar today! Im happy that you got your pmv today,


----------



## CollegeGirl

Leah... you said "of course they knew" you were in Australia. Did you specifically contact your case officer to let them know you were going to be onshore? Did you get a confirmation from them that they understood you'd be in the country, and they'd notify you before your PMV grant so you could leave the country? I'm really concerned... they 100% can NOT grant your PMV while you are in Australia... it is ONLY an offshore visa, and if granted while you're onshore it nullifies the visa. 

In the 14 months I've spent on this forum, I have never seen them grant a PMV while someone was in Australia. They ALWAYS call the applicant or email them and let them know they need to leave the country. 

I'm afraid if it was granted while you were in Oz you really may have a problem.


----------



## proudmomma

Awww that could be a problem LeahD,, hoping you could fix it right away


----------



## LeahD

CollegeGirl said:


> Leah... you said "of course they knew" you were in Australia. Did you specifically contact your case officer to let them know you were going to be onshore? Did you get a confirmation from them that they understood you'd be in the country, and they'd notify you before your PMV grant so you could leave the country? I'm really concerned... they 100% can NOT grant your PMV while you are in Australia... it is ONLY an offshore visa, and if granted while you're onshore it nullifies the visa.
> 
> In the 14 months I've spent on this forum, I have never seen them grant a PMV while someone was in Australia. They ALWAYS call the applicant or email them and let them know they need to leave the country.
> 
> I'm afraid if it was granted while you were in Oz you really may have a problem.


hello darling yup from the very beginning, before i flew to Australia i did inform them that I am travelling in fact i have my application there answer that I am going to travel and every time I am doing and update via email I am always telling them that I am ready to fly back to Philippines if my visa on the final stage and on my 2nd update via email i mentioned to them that I am going to extend my tourist visa here in Australia so definitely they knew it but maybe they got an error and people are not perfect anyway, look i don't mind if they granted it here while I am in Australia still need to go back in Philippines to get my wedding ring 

and i don't think i might facing drama its not my mistake its them lol


----------



## sexycola

CollegeGirl said:


> Leah... you said "of course they knew" you were in Australia. Did you specifically contact your case officer to let them know you were going to be onshore? Did you get a confirmation from them that they understood you'd be in the country, and they'd notify you before your PMV grant so you could leave the country? I'm really concerned... they 100% can NOT grant your PMV while you are in Australia... it is ONLY an offshore visa, and if granted while you're onshore it nullifies the visa.
> 
> In the 14 months I've spent on this forum, I have never seen them grant a PMV while someone was in Australia. They ALWAYS call the applicant or email them and let them know they need to leave the country.
> 
> I'm afraid if it was granted while you were in Oz you really may have a problem.


As Leah mentioned they know she's in Oz and they grant her visa. I guess she still needs to exit to oz first before her tourist visa expired then, from phil she can now use her PMvisa to fly back to Oz. Anyway they shouldn't grant the visa if they won't honor it in the end... just a thought 

I'm happy for you Leah! and so jealous as we lodged our application on the same date and yet I'm still waiting for mine  Esp. when u mentioned only by March 2014 they will finalize the visa knowing it will be more than 6months by that time  I hope my CO will be more considerate too! As we almost have same situation as yours. I'm in and out of Oz too and him as well here in phils just looking forward as he will be coming here tom. to spend holiday with my family til new year's eve.. Lets all pray, and hopefully nextweek we will hear more visa grants and our CO's will be more considerate as early as january. It's so frustrating but all I can do is to wait and pray...


----------



## godsgift

LeahD said:


> hello darling yup from the very beginning, before i flew to Australia i did inform them that I am travelling in fact i have my application there answer that I am going to travel and every time I am doing and update via email I am always telling them that I am ready to fly back to Philippines if my visa on the final stage and on my 2nd update via email i mentioned to them that I am going to extend my tourist visa here in Australia so definitely they knew it but maybe they got an error and people are not perfect anyway, look i don't mind if they granted it here while I am in Australia still need to go back in Philippines to get my wedding ring
> 
> and i don't think i might facing drama its not my mistake its them lol


Hello sis! You are right its their faul lol, my co told me that i dont need to apply for tourist visa because my pmv is on final stage, and i need to be offshore australia when she grant the pmv application, but guess what? She said that sept 30. And until now no grant yrt! Oh joy!! Lol did you read my pm sis?


----------



## daya83

godsgift said:


> I dont know CollegeGirl, my friend receive her grant yesterday. Spouse visa. Then another woman also receive her spouse visa grant yesterday. The three of us have the same co. So i phoned my co today and i was upset by what she said that thy already hit the quota and they cannot give anymore grant.


Hi godsgift. Just wondering about your 2 friends who received their spouse visas this week.when did they lodge their application?my husband submitted his in june 29.yet to hear from our CO.


----------



## sexycola

LeahD said:


> hello darling yup from the very beginning, before i flew to Australia i did inform them that I am travelling in fact i have my application there answer that I am going to travel and every time I am doing and update via email I am always telling them that I am ready to fly back to Philippines if my visa on the final stage and on my 2nd update via email i mentioned to them that I am going to extend my tourist visa here in Australia so definitely they knew it but maybe they got an error and people are not perfect anyway, look i don't mind if they granted it here while I am in Australia still need to go back in Philippines to get my wedding ring
> 
> and i don't think i might facing drama its not my mistake its them lol


I agree with u Leah! It will be their problem anyway as they are the one granted your visa. you updated them from time to time so for the meantime enjoy your tourist stay then when u get back to Aussie it will be for good! hay....this making me feel like wanting to go back to bne soon my fiance will be coming back home to oz this 1st of january. I can't wait for my visa to be granted! If by january I won't be hearing anything from our CO and its already on our 6th month I will really send them a bunch of emails, lol! like an everyday follow up from me and from my fiance, lol. Lord, can u pls show us some miracle to all of us applicants here in this forum to grant our visa tom. or nextweek, please? Give us some hope.. in the spirit of x'mas...


----------



## godsgift

daya83 said:


> Hi godsgift. Just wondering about your 2 friends who received their spouse visas this week.when did they lodge their application?my husband submitted his in june 29.yet to hear from our CO.


Hello daya, one lodged may and the other one lodged june 2013, cant remember the exact date! We 3 have the same co. I will ask them and i will pm you,


----------



## hubby68

Ours was lodged in Late June as well. Case Officer is RG


----------



## CollegeGirl

LeahD said:


> hello darling yup from the very beginning, before i flew to Australia i did inform them that I am travelling in fact i have my application there answer that I am going to travel and every time I am doing and update via email I am always telling them that I am ready to fly back to Philippines if my visa on the final stage and on my 2nd update via email i mentioned to them that I am going to extend my tourist visa here in Australia so definitely they knew it but maybe they got an error and people are not perfect anyway, look i don't mind if they granted it here while I am in Australia still need to go back in Philippines to get my wedding ring
> 
> and i don't think i might facing drama its not my mistake its them lol


Unfortunately, they are not legally *required* to notify you in order for you to get offshore. If they decide not to, or they make a mistake and don't notify you, unfortunately it's still you that's responsible. You are ultimately responsible for making sure you are offshore when your visa is granted. It's always been a gamble, though a relatively safe one, to get a tourist visa and go over if you're waiting on an offshore visa. Before I would have said it's a completely safe gamble, because I have NEVER seen them not notify someone in time for them to get offshore for visa grant. Yours is the first case I've ever seen.

You guys are laughing about all this, but it's actually quite a serious situation. There's a chance your visa will no longer be valid because you were onshore, and you'll have to start the whole process (application, fees, waiting) all over again. I'm not trying to scare you, but seriously - call them. Immediately.


----------



## dunan

I totally 100% agree CG that its not a joke...Immigration is never wrong and you KNOW that its an off-shore visa application....

So when you do return to Oz..you will get stopped at immigration when they compare your grant date when you were supposed to be off-shore and the fact that your passport says otherwise....do not think they will entertain you as to your reasons at the airport...


----------



## proudmomma

Just a though: LeaD should go back ASAP here in PI and coordinate and/or talk with immi before anything goes out of hand. Nothing is wrong to play safe, besides as what samargirl and I are discussing about, we think immi wouldn't care since that's they're business. Just saying.

We are not against u having your visa. We're just concerned.. And we all wish you'll have a smooth sail on your PMV grant.


----------



## Mish

I agree with CG too! They have no obligations to get offshore, they have just been nice to people and done it. We all know it is an offshore application and have to be offshore. 

The other problem you may have is leaving Australia as your tourist visa is not valid anymore ... the pmv replaced that. You will be leaving on the pmv and have not entered on a pmv. I would definately contact them immediately do not delay! You may also need to get the help of a migration agent too.


----------



## Maggie-May24

LeahD said:


> hello darling yup from the very beginning, before i flew to Australia i did inform them that I am travelling in fact i have my application there answer that I am going to travel and every time I am doing and update via email I am always telling them that I am ready to fly back to Philippines if my visa on the final stage and on my 2nd update via email i mentioned to them that I am going to extend my tourist visa here in Australia so definitely they knew it but maybe they got an error and people are not perfect anyway, look i don't mind if they granted it here while I am in Australia still need to go back in Philippines to get my wedding ring
> 
> and i don't think i might facing drama its not my mistake its them lol


If I were you, I'd call Immigration here in Australia immediately. Even though Immigration were aware you in Australia, and even though they typically notify applicants to get out of the country, the fact that they didn't isn't their problem. It's yours.

So it's quite possible that your PMV is invalid and you need to start over.

But an even bigger problem - if they have granted your PMV (even if they say it's valid, as far as I know it needs you to enter Australia to activate it - someone else can perhaps correct me if I'm wrong), it may have over-ridden your tourist visa, so you are no longer here on a tourist visa. This means you may now be here without a valid visa, which would make you here illegally.

Now it's completely possible they will hear your situation and work through it somehow to give you a visa. But that may still mean you have a period here as an illegal. These situations usually cause headaches down the road. So I'd absolutely contact Immigration immediately to find out a) what is the status of your PMV and tourist visas, and b) if there's a problem, what can be done about it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, I couldn't find much on this because it doesn't seem to happen often, but from what I've read, leaving on the tourist visa is where the problems start. A migration agent would be an even better place to start than DIBP... but you need to contact someone ASAP.


----------



## toochling

Hey guys, I was just wondering if I need to advise the immigration if ever I am transferring to Sydney? Our application was lodged having Perth as sponsor's address and I am planning to move to Sydney and work there and have my partner follow if ever we get the visa approval, any advices?

On our application, we have stated that I am living with my parents (when he arrives we will be living with them for the mean time as well) and at the moment I already have my own place, I haven't updated the immig just yet because i can stay at my parents house whenever I want to so it's no big deal right..


----------



## sugarstoned

toochling said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if I need to advise the immigration if ever I am transferring to Sydney? Our application was lodged having Perth as sponsor's address and I am planning to move to Sydney and work there and have my partner follow if ever we get the visa approval, any advices?
> 
> On our application, we have stated that I am living with my parents (when he arrives we will be living with them for the mean time as well) and at the moment I already have my own place, I haven't updated the immig just yet because i can stay at my parents house whenever I want to so it's no big deal right..


Hi toochling,

In my understanding, DIBP should be notified of any change in circumstances, I believe the sponsor's change in address falls under the category. You need to submit Form 1022 (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf).

Your living arrangement, whether you are living with your parents or if you are living on your own won't have that big of an impact on your visa outcome in my opinion. We pretty much have the same situation: sponsor living with mother, I arrived in Aus and we had to live with in-law for a few months until we were able to find a place of our own. I say it is up to you if you wanna inform Immi.

Good luck!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## SteveAna

*Greetings from the twilight zone*

Truly Sorry to hear about this LeahD. 

I would not be laughing, crying maybe...This could get ugly FAST.

Keeping it real though: It is not the departments responsibility to make sure that a client is offshore when the Visa is granted. We were given a Case Officer, not a personal assistant.

As others have said, your visa status is now very complicated. You will require a bridging visa as your tourist visa has already been cancelled.

I would not leave the country until you have spoken to a Lawyer. 
Maybe you can re-apply "onshore" and this is the best you can hope for.

My Wife and I were toying with the Tourist Visa thing only yesterday. I will in no way entertain this idea now.

Time to pray for a miracle.


----------



## eiram_1104

*Marie1104*

Hi guys, I need your advice... Leah and I are in the same situation. I lodged my PMV on 10th of June and 2 days ago, my partner emailed them (well, complained actually) about the amount of time it's taking them to process my visa application. And today, we got a grant notice via email from the embassy. The problem is, I am here in Australia. I informed the embassy that i am in Australia (several times). The supposedly "good news" doesn't seem to be good anymore. And i can't call the embassy tomorrow, I need to wait until Monday. I think the case officer got annoyed and granted my visa knowing that i am onshore because of my partner's complaint. I am really hoping and praying that everything will be alright. I need some advice.. thanks guys!


----------



## eiram_1104

Hi Leah, we are in the same situation. Just would like to know if you have talked to the immigration yet?


----------



## eiram_1104

LeahD said:


> hi Mish of course they knew that I am here in Australia still need to call the Immigration to confirm and for clarification


HI Leah, we're in the same situation. I would just like to know if you have called the immigration yet? Can you please share what they've told you? I am now worried about my status here in Australia.


----------



## Mish

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi guys, I need your advice... Leah and I are in the same situation. I lodged my PMV on 10th of June and 2 days ago, my partner emailed them (well, complained actually) about the amount of time it's taking them to process my visa application. And today, we got a grant notice via email from the embassy. The problem is, I am here in Australia. I informed the embassy that i am in Australia (several times). The supposedly "good news" doesn't seem to be good anymore. And i can't call the embassy tomorrow, I need to wait until Monday. I think the case officer got annoyed and granted my visa knowing that i am onshore because of my partner's complaint. I am really hoping and praying that everything will be alright. I need some advice.. thanks guys!


Hmmm interesting another one. There is one similar thing between you and Leah and that is both of your partner's complained. Maybe because of the complaint the case officer didn't advise you to get offshore .... who knows. But find it interesting that we never hear of them doing it and now 2 within a couple of days and both partners complained .... interesting.

Your best bet (considering it is the weekend) would be see if you can talk to a registered migration agent and get some advice. This is could be something that you may need (or probably will I guess) need the services of a migration agent. I do wonder what the embassy will do when we know the applicant has to be offshore when the decision is made.

Please report back and let us know how you go. Good-luck for it


----------



## eiram_1104

Mish said:


> Hmmm interesting another one. There is one similar thing between you and Leah and that is both of your partner's complained. Maybe because of the complaint the case officer didn't advise you to get offshore .... who knows. But find it interesting that we never hear of them doing it and now 2 within a couple of days and both partners complained .... interesting.
> 
> Your best bet (considering it is the weekend) would be see if you can talk to a registered migration agent and get some advice. This is could be something that you may need (or probably will I guess) need the services of a migration agent. I do wonder what the embassy will do when we know the applicant has to be offshore when the decision is made.
> 
> Please report back and let us know how you go. Good-luck for it


Hi Mish, I will do. I will ring them on Monday. It's already almost 2am here and i can't sleep because of it. So stressful... i don't wanna reapply for a visa and go through the same process and waiting game. I will ring them as soon as i can and will keep you posted.


----------



## Mish

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi Mish, I will do. I will ring them on Monday. It's already almost 2am here and i can't sleep because of it. So stressful... i don't wanna reapply for a visa and go through the same process and waiting game. I will ring them as soon as i can and will keep you posted.


I can fully understand that!

I would see if you can get some advice from an agent prior to calling them. That way you are prepared.

The worst thing is when it is the weekend and you know you can't contact them.

Have you logged on to vevo to see what your current visa is?


----------



## eiram_1104

Mish said:


> I can fully understand that!
> 
> I would see if you can get some advice from an agent prior to calling them. That way you are prepared.
> 
> The worst thing is when it is the weekend and you know you can't contact them.
> 
> Have you logged on to vevo to see what your current visa is?


No, i have no VEVO account. Can i use VEVO even if it wasn't lodged electronically?


----------



## SteveAna

I suspected this was happening. I thought it might be too strong to cast such an aspersion in my very first post to the forum.

Within governmental departments this is commonly referred to as being "shafted" The case officer is also a Filipino, they have a unique system of "payback" in this country. Question anyone here who is in authority and suddenly we are doing everything by the book. It is a nasty nasty heart.

I have found some very good threads dealing with this topic that may help. Below is an official response from DIAC.

*Applicants who travel to Australia on a temporary visa while waiting for their family stream visa application to be processed by an immigration office outside Australia should inform the processing office about their planned visit to Australia.

If an application for a family stream visa was made outside Australia the visa generally cannot be granted while the applicant is in Australia. The exception is where a combined application was made for a subclass 309 (provisional) partner visa and a subclass 100 (migrant) partner visa. In such cases the permanent partner visa may be granted in Australia provided the applicant holds the subclass 309 visa. *

Did you apply for the 309 and 100 at the same time? If you have been married for 2 years or more or have children together then DIAC usually give you the 100 (permanent visa) right off the bat. Read your grant letters very carefully.

Hope this is the case and not a childish tantrum. I would be seeking out my local member of parliament to make an official complaint against this person.

Also, thanks to "Adventuress" for posting the Procedures Advice Manual 3 (*PAM3*), which are the official instructions given to decision-makers on migration law (=case officers) See below.

*Decision makers are encouraged to take a fair and reasonable approach where the applicant is involved in a partner relationship with an Australian citizen or permanent resident. A range of factors should be taken into consideration before deciding that such a relationship creates a strong incentive not to leave Australia.

46.2 Partner visa application lodged offshore

If a visitor visa applicant is the partner of an Australia citizen or permanent resident and has followed standard migration procedures by lodging a Partner visa migration application offshore, decision makers should facilitate short visits by the visa applicant to Australia, particularly in situations where:

the applicant is e676, eVisitor or ETA eligible or
the couple have been together for a significant period or
the couple are well established in their home away from Australia or
there are no concerns about the genuineness of the relationship or the validity of the marriage or
the applicant wishes to travel to Australia for a short visit for a special occasion or
there are compelling circumstances that justify the granting of a visitor visa (for example, family member of Australian partner seriously ill) or it would be in the best interests of a child to do so.

Decision makers must still, however, be satisfied that the applicant meets the genuine visit criterion.

It is open to the decision maker to impose an 8503 if residual concerns exist and the decision maker is concerned that the applicant may try to change their immigration status onshore without compelling reasons to do so.

Imposition of condition 8503 is, however, likely to be unnecessary in such cases given that the applicant has been upfront and already lodged a permanent visa application offshore - and may be unlikely to lodge again onshore and pay a second VAC. See PAM3: Sch 8/8503 for further information.

All applicants, other than subclass 303 holders, who have made a Partner (subclass 309) visa, must be outside of Australia in order for the 309 visa to be granted. Visitor Policy Section does not support delaying decisions on Visitor applications pending the outcome of a Partner visa application. However, case officers should ensure that applicants are aware that, if they satisfy all the criteria for grant of the 309 visa, they will be required to be outside of Australia at the time of the 309 visa grant.*

They have at the very least not followed department guidelines.


----------



## Mish

eiram_1104 said:


> No, i have no VEVO account. Can i use VEVO even if it wasn't lodged electronically?


You just need your grant number. I think you might need a password too from what I have read (never used vevo). You can ring immigration on Monday and get a password. You could also try talking to them about your problem but they may say you need to talk to your case officer. Can always try. I am not sure of the time difference between here and Phillipines but atleast you might know a few things before you can contact your case officer.


----------



## eiram_1104

SteveAna said:


> I suspected this was happening. I thought it might be too strong to cast such an aspersion in my very first post to the forum.
> 
> Within governmental departments this is commonly referred to as being "shafted" The case officer is also a Filipino, they have a unique system of "payback" in this country. Question anyone here who is in authority and suddenly we are doing everything by the book. It is a nasty nasty heart.
> 
> I have found some very good threads dealing with this topic that may help. Below is an official response from DIAC.
> 
> *Applicants who travel to Australia on a temporary visa while waiting for their family stream visa application to be processed by an immigration office outside Australia should inform the processing office about their planned visit to Australia.
> 
> If an application for a family stream visa was made outside Australia the visa generally cannot be granted while the applicant is in Australia. The exception is where a combined application was made for a subclass 309 (provisional) partner visa and a subclass 100 (migrant) partner visa. In such cases the permanent partner visa may be granted in Australia provided the applicant holds the subclass 309 visa. *
> 
> Did you apply for the 309 and 100 at the same time? If you have been married for 2 years or more or have children together then DIAC usually give you the 100 (permanent visa) right off the bat. Read your grant letters very carefully.
> 
> Hope this is the case and not a childish tantrum. I would be seeking out my local member of parliament to make an official complaint against this person.
> 
> Also, thanks to "Adventuress" for posting the Procedures Advice Manual 3 (*PAM3*), which are the official instructions given to decision-makers on migration law (=case officers) See below.
> 
> *Decision makers are encouraged to take a fair and reasonable approach where the applicant is involved in a partner relationship with an Australian citizen or permanent resident. A range of factors should be taken into consideration before deciding that such a relationship creates a strong incentive not to leave Australia.
> 
> 46.2 Partner visa application lodged offshore
> 
> If a visitor visa applicant is the partner of an Australia citizen or permanent resident and has followed standard migration procedures by lodging a Partner visa migration application offshore, decision makers should facilitate short visits by the visa applicant to Australia, particularly in situations where:
> 
> the applicant is e676, eVisitor or ETA eligible or
> the couple have been together for a significant period or
> the couple are well established in their home away from Australia or
> there are no concerns about the genuineness of the relationship or the validity of the marriage or
> the applicant wishes to travel to Australia for a short visit for a special occasion or
> there are compelling circumstances that justify the granting of a visitor visa (for example, family member of Australian partner seriously ill) or it would be in the best interests of a child to do so.
> 
> Decision makers must still, however, be satisfied that the applicant meets the genuine visit criterion.
> 
> It is open to the decision maker to impose an 8503 if residual concerns exist and the decision maker is concerned that the applicant may try to change their immigration status onshore without compelling reasons to do so.
> 
> Imposition of condition 8503 is, however, likely to be unnecessary in such cases given that the applicant has been upfront and already lodged a permanent visa application offshore - and may be unlikely to lodge again onshore and pay a second VAC. See PAM3: Sch 8/8503 for further information.
> 
> All applicants, other than subclass 303 holders, who have made a Partner (subclass 309) visa, must be outside of Australia in order for the 309 visa to be granted. Visitor Policy Section does not support delaying decisions on Visitor applications pending the outcome of a Partner visa application. However, case officers should ensure that applicants are aware that, if they satisfy all the criteria for grant of the 309 visa, they will be required to be outside of Australia at the time of the 309 visa grant.*
> 
> They have at the very least not followed department guidelines.


Thanks for your post Mish (Anna)... this would really help me and my partner as we really don't know what to do. Can't sleep. it's 3am and it's really making me upset. I lodged a decision ready application and been with my fiancee for almost 2 years now. It's a genuine relationship and it's unfair that we went through all the hassle and stress on applying for visa and waiting for it to be granted for 6 months only to find out that it's invalid. we wasted energy, money and we put all our efforts into this application just to be together for good. We really need help. Please give some advice. I've been up all night looking for answer. Thanks


----------



## Mish

SteveAna said:


> I suspected this was happening. I thought it might be too strong to cast such an aspersion in my very first post to the forum.
> 
> Within governmental departments this is commonly referred to as being "shafted" The case officer is also a Filipino, they have a unique system of "payback" in this country. Question anyone here who is in authority and suddenly we are doing everything by the book. It is a nasty nasty heart.
> 
> I have found some very good threads dealing with this topic that may help. Below is an official response from DIAC.
> 
> Applicants who travel to Australia on a temporary visa while waiting for their family stream visa application to be processed by an immigration office outside Australia should inform the processing office about their planned visit to Australia.
> 
> If an application for a family stream visa was made outside Australia the visa generally cannot be granted while the applicant is in Australia. The exception is where a combined application was made for a subclass 309 (provisional) partner visa and a subclass 100 (migrant) partner visa. In such cases the permanent partner visa may be granted in Australia provided the applicant holds the subclass 309 visa.
> 
> Did you apply for the 309 and 100 at the same time? If you have been married for 2 years or more or have children together then DIAC usually give you the 100 (permanent visa) right off the bat. Read your grant letters very carefully.
> 
> Hope this is the case and not a childish tantrum. I would be seeking out my local member of parliament to make an official complaint against this person.
> 
> Also, thanks to "Adventuress" for posting the Procedures Advice Manual 3 (PAM3), which are the official instructions given to decision-makers on migration law (=case officers) See below.
> 
> Decision makers are encouraged to take a fair and reasonable approach where the applicant is involved in a partner relationship with an Australian citizen or permanent resident. A range of factors should be taken into consideration before deciding that such a relationship creates a strong incentive not to leave Australia.
> 
> 46.2 Partner visa application lodged offshore
> 
> If a visitor visa applicant is the partner of an Australia citizen or permanent resident and has followed standard migration procedures by lodging a Partner visa migration application offshore, decision makers should facilitate short visits by the visa applicant to Australia, particularly in situations where:
> 
> the applicant is e676, eVisitor or ETA eligible or
> the couple have been together for a significant period or
> the couple are well established in their home away from Australia or
> there are no concerns about the genuineness of the relationship or the validity of the marriage or
> the applicant wishes to travel to Australia for a short visit for a special occasion or
> there are compelling circumstances that justify the granting of a visitor visa (for example, family member of Australian partner seriously ill) or it would be in the best interests of a child to do so.
> 
> Decision makers must still, however, be satisfied that the applicant meets the genuine visit criterion.
> 
> It is open to the decision maker to impose an 8503 if residual concerns exist and the decision maker is concerned that the applicant may try to change their immigration status onshore without compelling reasons to do so.
> 
> Imposition of condition 8503 is, however, likely to be unnecessary in such cases given that the applicant has been upfront and already lodged a permanent visa application offshore &#151; and may be unlikely to lodge again onshore and pay a second VAC. See PAM3: Sch 8/8503 for further information.
> 
> All applicants, other than subclass 303 holders, who have made a Partner (subclass 309) visa, must be outside of Australia in order for the 309 visa to be granted. Visitor Policy Section does not support delaying decisions on Visitor applications pending the outcome of a Partner visa application. However, case officers should ensure that applicants are aware that, if they satisfy all the criteria for grant of the 309 visa, they will be required to be outside of Australia at the time of the 309 visa grant.
> 
> They have at the very least not followed department guidelines.


Unfortunately people have not had much luck with going to their local MP. The ombudsman would be another avenue but from what I have heard they have a backlog of cases (all types of cases) at the moment.

The problem is that technically they do not have to inform the applicant to get offshore, case officers have always just been nice and done that. Unfortunately there is nothing to say that they are obliged to inform the applicant.


----------



## eiram_1104

Thanks Mish!! I appreciate it..


----------



## SteveAna

I agree Mish, but they have to try. It also depends on who there MP is.

Check out my country Australia: They will grant visa's for any Tom Dick or Harry from any country (fine) but they cant do anything to help an Australian and his future Wife? OUTRAGEOUS!

Yes they made a mistake, but go read about all the overseas students and others who make mistakes and the Department makes allowances for them. The system is completely broken. DIAC needs to implement a very clear policy. You have 7 days to leave Australia from the time Visa is issued. How hard is that? Better yet, provide a processing time that is not equivalent to the horse and buggy days and people would not have to get a tourist visa to start with.

I am convinced that they are using sailing ships for all correspondences between the Australia high commission and the rest of the world.

This raises a serious question. Should anyone in Australia on a tourist visa awaiting a Permanent Visa, IMMEDIATELY get on a plane and go home? We have never seen this before and now two people within days. I would be nervous.

FWIW: I think the mistake was complaining at only 6 months and immigration had already given a tourist visa. Unless the wedding was planned (big mistake) it should have been rather easy to wait.

I would be very very happy and grateful if my Wife and children could just be with me in Australia. The wait would be a *breeze*. I think this has ticked off the CO who now considers you "ungrateful" 
A 6 month wait is not very long at all for a PMV under the new super fast system we have (sarcasm)

Conversely, we have waited nearly 8 months for a spouse visa which should be faster than a PMV.

I know there are many others who are at this time and longer. Still haven't complained because it is within the guidelines.

I must say how outrageous the wait times are. People back in the 80's early nineties could get a Visa in much less time than we can now with high speed internet and computers.. Everything they implement is supposed to be faster/better...but things just keep going slower. Emedical System? Another white elephant/gravy train/joke.We need to go back to a paper based system. Hand written letters ect...

The technology is to help them not us.


----------



## Mooang17

SteveAna said:


> I agree Mish, but they have to try. It also depends on who there MP is. Check out my country Australia: They will grant visa's for any Tom Dick or Harry from any country (fine) but they cant do anything to help an Australian and his future Wife? OUTRAGEOUS! Yes they made a mistake, but go read about all the overseas students and others who make mistakes and the Department makes allowances for them. The system is completely broken. DIAC needs to implement a very clear policy. You have 7 days to leave Australia from the time Visa is issued. How hard is that? Better yet, provide a processing time that is not equivalent to the horse and buggy days and people would not have to get a tourist visa to start with. I am convinced that they are using sailing ships for all correspondences between the Australia high commission and the rest of the world. This raises a serious question. Should anyone in Australia on a tourist visa awaiting a Permanent Visa, IMMEDIATELY get on a plane and go home? We have never seen this before and now two people within days. I would be nervous. FWIW: I think the mistake was complaining at only 6 months and immigration had already given a tourist visa. Unless the wedding was planned (big mistake) it should have been rather easy to wait. I would be very very happy and grateful if my Wife and children could just be with me in Australia. The wait would be a breeze. I think this has ticked off the CO who now considers you "ungrateful" A 6 month wait is not very long at all for a PMV under the new super fast system we have (sarcasm) Conversely, we have waited nearly 8 months for a spouse visa which should be faster than a PMV. I know there are many others who are at this time and longer. Still haven't complained because it is within the guidelines. I must say how outrageous the wait times are. People back in the 80's early nineties could get a Visa in much less time than we can now with high speed internet and computers.. Everything they implement is supposed to be faster/better...but things just keep going slower. Emedical System? Another white elephant/gravy train/joke.We need to go back to a paper based system. Hand written letters ect... The technology is to help them not us.


 Hello everyone, very glad to be joining this group, i have been an avid reader every day as i learn so much from you guys i guess im still in for a long haul of waiting as i am just in my 4months waiting now for a 309/100 without a case officer yet. Totally understand SteveAna for his frustration as with everyone here, i understand we are guided by a law depending on our circumstances & hopefully we receive our grants so we can be with our loved ones


----------



## Maggie-May24

SteveAna said:


> I agree Mish, but they have to try. It also depends on who there MP is.
> 
> Check out my country Australia: They will grant visa's for any Tom Dick or Harry from any country (fine) but they cant do anything to help an Australian and his future Wife? OUTRAGEOUS!
> 
> Yes they made a mistake, but go read about all the overseas students and others who make mistakes and the Department makes allowances for them. The system is completely broken. DIAC needs to implement a very clear policy. You have 7 days to leave Australia from the time Visa is issued. How hard is that? Better yet, provide a processing time that is not equivalent to the horse and buggy days and people would not have to get a tourist visa to start with.
> 
> I am convinced that they are using sailing ships for all correspondences between the Australia high commission and the rest of the world.
> 
> This raises a serious question. Should anyone in Australia on a tourist visa awaiting a Permanent Visa, IMMEDIATELY get on a plane and go home? We have never seen this before and now two people within days. I would be nervous.
> 
> FWIW: I think the mistake was complaining at only 6 months and immigration had already given a tourist visa. Unless the wedding was planned (big mistake) it should have been rather easy to wait.
> 
> I would be very very happy and grateful if my Wife and children could just be with me in Australia. The wait would be a *breeze*. I think this has ticked off the CO who now considers you "ungrateful"
> A 6 month wait is not very long at all for a PMV under the new super fast system we have (sarcasm)
> 
> Conversely, we have waited nearly 8 months for a spouse visa which should be faster than a PMV.
> 
> I know there are many others who are at this time and longer. Still haven't complained because it is within the guidelines.
> 
> I must say how outrageous the wait times are. People back in the 80's early nineties could get a Visa in much less time than we can now with high speed internet and computers.. Everything they implement is supposed to be faster/better...but things just keep going slower. Emedical System? Another white elephant/gravy train/joke.We need to go back to a paper based system. Hand written letters ect...
> 
> The technology is to help them not us.


I agree there should be a change in the process, to allow for a window of time for off-shore applicants to get back off-shore. Maybe that's some sort of automatic bridging visa or a pre-grant notification.

While I realise the timelines for visas have gotten more and more inconvenient and difficult, that's the unfortunate reality of the situation when the volumes are increasing at the rate they are. Yes, it's hard for people to be away from their loved ones for months on end, but to hire increased staff to process the visas would raise the visa costs exponentially. So it's a catch-22 situation.

And with increased security issues, terrorism threats, etc. it's only natural that any country will want to be thorough with visa applications. Back in the 80s I doubt they would have been anywhere near as diligent in reviewing applications.

I don't have answers, but have simply tried to be practical in working through a system that has its flaws and problems but I trust is doing the best it can in the circumstances.


----------



## Mish

SteveAna said:


> This raises a serious question. Should anyone in Australia on a tourist visa awaiting a Permanent Visa, IMMEDIATELY get on a plane and go home? We have never seen this before and now two people within days. I would be nervous.
> 
> FWIW: I think the mistake was complaining at only 6 months and immigration had already given a tourist visa. Unless the wedding was planned (big mistake) it should have been rather easy to wait.
> 
> I would be very very happy and grateful if my Wife and children could just be with me in Australia. The wait would be a *breeze*. I think this has ticked off the CO who now considers you "ungrateful"
> A 6 month wait is not very long at all for a PMV under the new super fast system we have (sarcasm)
> 
> Conversely, we have waited nearly 8 months for a spouse visa which should be faster than a PMV.
> 
> I know there are many others who are at this time and longer. Still haven't complained because it is within the guidelines.
> 
> I must say how outrageous the wait times are. People back in the 80's early nineties could get a Visa in much less time than we can now with high speed internet and computers.. Everything they implement is supposed to be faster/better...but things just keep going slower. Emedical System? Another white elephant/gravy train/joke.We need to go back to a paper based system. Hand written letters ect...
> 
> The technology is to help them not us.


I totally agree, complaining at 6 months was a big mistake. I am not sure what the current processing times are for the Philippines but the immigration website says high risk countries are 12 months, so technically we should not be complaining until we have reached those 12 months - even if other people are getting their decisions earlier.

The one person you do not want to piss off is the case officer.

The embassy that I applied at said that the average is 9 months and they hope to finalise it within 9 months or less. I am currently in the 8th month of waiting. Will I complain when we get to 9 months? No. Why? Because immigration has standard processing terms for high risk countries as 12 months and even though they quoted 9 months for their embassy they are still within their processing terms of 12 months.

We don't know for sure if it was because they complained but I would bet my bottom dollar on it. IF it isn't because they complained (I find this highly unlikely given that both cases are pretty much the same) then if my partner was here on a tourist visa (FYI they won't give him one!) I would be very nervous at this time. However, I do think it is because they complained .... but we will never know for sure.

I would highly recommend people not complain to their case officer, especially if they are in Australia on a tourist visa.


----------



## dunan

After 6 years here I can almost say for certain that it was complaining....do not piss off a local on any level here or you will be on the receiving end..n the CO's are locals....

After 7 months of waiting n being continually hassled for minor additional docs, we asked nicely why it was going the way it was...we were told on application, the VIA told us it was a 12 month wait so don't ask for status reports if you are still within the timeframe....

Like someone earlier posted that she n her fiancé were going to bombard the embassy with emails everyday after around 5-6 mnths, if im correct.....then if this is the trend that is going on, then no wonder sometimes things go bad...

just my take...


----------



## eiram_1104

Yeah I agree with you guys... But i really believe that my CO got annoyed which made her to make a decision on my visa knowing that I am here and will make it invalid. They shouldn't take things personal.. Anyway, I checked my visa entitlement using VEVO and it states there that my PMV is in effect. Meaning, my tourist visa has already been cancelled also i don't know what to do! i only got an hour sleep all night because of this damn thing. I think what she did is very manipulative and heartless.. Didn't even think about the money, time and effort we put into this. I was running like a headless chicken just to supply all the necessary documents within a week (hoping it would speed up the process) only to find out it's all going to waste?? It's frustrating!! Really need help guys...


----------



## dunan

Well a member here recently got into a similar situation even though his was a simple honest mistake.....I cannot ever imagine the sress he n his lady went thru after around 12 mnts (I think) of waiting for the visa.....

He did not waste any time and contacted Mark Northam here...after a huge effort over the weekend he saved his visa.....Bottom line is Go n Get professional help and forget the blame game for now....


----------



## chicken999

I agree contact mark Northampton immediately it will be cheaper than applying again. I agree with everyone that they have done thison purpose because of the complaining. My client is a partner co and that was one if the things she advised me off the record. She said under no circumstances puss off ur case officer ie complaint writing too many emails asking for progress. She said one email every 3-4 months and make it very very polite . Wise advice as we can see from what happened here


----------



## Mish

I agree with the others, contact Mark Northam immediately. You can send him a PM here or you can contact him via his website: Northam & Associates

This something that I would not recommend doing yourself. If I was in your position I would be getting professional help no matter what the cost involved is. This is something that you do not want to mess around with.

As your PMV is now in effect, I imagine the problem will be when you go to leave as you did not enter on the PMV.

If anyone can sort it out for you, Mark can.

Good-luck and please let us know how you go


----------



## eiram_1104

dunan said:


> Well a member here recently got into a similar situation even though his was a simple honest mistake.....I cannot ever imagine the sress he n his lady went thru after around 12 mnts (I think) of waiting for the visa.....
> 
> He did not waste any time and contacted Mark Northam here...after a huge effort over the weekend he saved his visa.....Bottom line is Go n Get professional help and forget the blame game for now....


Thanks Dunan!! I will do... Do you somehow know how i can contact Mark Northam? Cheers mate!


----------



## dunan

Eiram...JUST START A NEW THREAD.....attention Mark Northam...Urgent Advice Needed....or something on those lines and post it here.....

Hope it all works out so do not give up yet....cheers...


----------



## eiram_1104

Mish said:


> I agree with the others, contact Mark Northam immediately. You can send him a PM here or you can contact him via his website: Northam & Associates
> 
> This something that I would not recommend doing yourself. If I was in your position I would be getting professional help no matter what the cost involved is. This is something that you do not want to mess around with.
> 
> As your PMV is now in effect, I imagine the problem will be when you go to leave as you did not enter on the PMV.
> 
> If anyone can sort it out for you, Mark can.
> 
> Good-luck and please let us know how you go


Thanks Mish!! i will do that... Thanks so much guys for all your advice!!


----------



## GBP

Good luck! All the best! God bless you! 

Let's hope for happy ending.

Try phone call since it is urgent.


----------



## LeahD

Everyone needs to calm down I am not stress nor nervous , I highly appreciate people who is very concerned here! Thank you very much, I am not that stupid knowing my visa is in danger and its very rare case ! I am definitely going to Immigration here in Brisbane for further clarification since its only 15 minutes walking to go there from house, Every one should have to relax,each cases is different its case to case basis right? My fiancee complaint because he had the right to? why because our case is obvious were living together for more than a year here in Australia prior to that we live together as well in the Philippines and we've been together for almost 2 years ? and we find it unfair? knowing some applicants approved within 3 months? or 4 months? and also we found out that some applicants have a relationship for a very short length 5 or 6 months not living together? then approved within 4 months? of course its unfair! I am really sorry to say this but its unfair! so everyone I don't have have any hurt feelings In fact very happy to see people are very concerned  look the answer would be this Monday  so I'll give you the details here once i find out more information 

So everyone have a lovely weekend and please no more negative vibes because I am very good here with my lovely man and lovely weather here in Brisbane don't worry I always keep praying that everyone else has there visa approved soon


----------



## LeahD

i checked the VEVO as well and it says there its in effect and on shore


----------



## Marianina

eiram_1104 said:


> Yeah I agree with you guys... But i really believe that my CO got annoyed which made her to make a decision on my visa knowing that I am here and will make it invalid. They shouldn't take things personal.. Anyway, I checked my visa entitlement using VEVO and it states there that my PMV is in effect. Meaning, my tourist visa has already been cancelled also i don't know what to do! i only got an hour sleep all night because of this damn thing. I think what she did is very manipulative and heartless.. Didn't even think about the money, time and effort we put into this. I was running like a headless chicken just to supply all the necessary documents within a week (hoping it would speed up the process) only to find out it's all going to waste?? It's frustrating!! Really need help guys...


Hi eiram, member Ausfil posted this message on another thread:

_My now wife applied for her PMV and tourist visa on the same day.
Tourist visa granted 2 week after application. PMV granted 10 week after application. So no problem with that. Its very important to remember that you have to be outside Australia when the PMV is granted. We recieved no notice prior to the PMV being granted and my fiancee was still in Australia on her 6 month tourist visa. This was a big problem and we were very lucky that her PMV was not cancel. It had to go for a review and it took another 7 weeks for the visa to be confirmed. I was informed that while the CO will usually notify you before the visa grant if they know you are visiting Australia it is not a requirement. It is your responsablity to insure you are off shore at the time of visa grant._

Maybe you can also touch bases with member Ausfil after you consult Mark for your peace of mind and so that you can manage your expectations. Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## sugarstoned

eiram_1104 said:


> No, i have no VEVO account. Can i use VEVO even if it wasn't lodged electronically?


You dont need a password to access VEVO. You only need your visa particulars. Good luck eiram!


----------



## sugarstoned

SteveAna said:


> I suspected this was happening. I thought it might be too strong to cast such an aspersion in my very first post to the forum. Within governmental departments this is commonly referred to as being "shafted" The case officer is also a Filipino, they have a unique system of "payback" in this country. Question anyone here who is in authority and suddenly we are doing everything by the book. It is a nasty nasty heart. I have found some very good threads dealing with this topic that may help. Below is an official response from DIAC. Applicants who travel to Australia on a temporary visa while waiting for their family stream visa application to be processed by an immigration office outside Australia should inform the processing office about their planned visit to Australia. If an application for a family stream visa was made outside Australia the visa generally cannot be granted while the applicant is in Australia. The exception is where a combined application was made for a subclass 309 (provisional) partner visa and a subclass 100 (migrant) partner visa. In such cases the permanent partner visa may be granted in Australia provided the applicant holds the subclass 309 visa. Did you apply for the 309 and 100 at the same time? If you have been married for 2 years or more or have children together then DIAC usually give you the 100 (permanent visa) right off the bat. Read your grant letters very carefully. Hope this is the case and not a childish tantrum. I would be seeking out my local member of parliament to make an official complaint against this person. Also, thanks to "Adventuress" for posting the Procedures Advice Manual 3 (PAM3), which are the official instructions given to decision-makers on migration law (=case officers) See below. Decision makers are encouraged to take a fair and reasonable approach where the applicant is involved in a partner relationship with an Australian citizen or permanent resident. A range of factors should be taken into consideration before deciding that such a relationship creates a strong incentive not to leave Australia. 46.2 Partner visa application lodged offshore If a visitor visa applicant is the partner of an Australia citizen or permanent resident and has followed standard migration procedures by lodging a Partner visa migration application offshore, decision makers should facilitate short visits by the visa applicant to Australia, particularly in situations where: the applicant is e676, eVisitor or ETA eligible or the couple have been together for a significant period or the couple are well established in their home away from Australia or there are no concerns about the genuineness of the relationship or the validity of the marriage or the applicant wishes to travel to Australia for a short visit for a special occasion or there are compelling circumstances that justify the granting of a visitor visa (for example, family member of Australian partner seriously ill) or it would be in the best interests of a child to do so. Decision makers must still, however, be satisfied that the applicant meets the genuine visit criterion. It is open to the decision maker to impose an 8503 if residual concerns exist and the decision maker is concerned that the applicant may try to change their immigration status onshore without compelling reasons to do so. Imposition of condition 8503 is, however, likely to be unnecessary in such cases given that the applicant has been upfront and already lodged a permanent visa application offshore &#151; and may be unlikely to lodge again onshore and pay a second VAC. See PAM3: Sch 8/8503 for further information. All applicants, other than subclass 303 holders, who have made a Partner (subclass 309) visa, must be outside of Australia in order for the 309 visa to be granted. Visitor Policy Section does not support delaying decisions on Visitor applications pending the outcome of a Partner visa application. However, case officers should ensure that applicants are aware that, if they satisfy all the criteria for grant of the 309 visa, they will be required to be outside of Australia at the time of the 309 visa grant. They have at the very least not followed department guidelines.


I have been a member of this forum for quite some time and usually the Case Officers advised the applicants on TV to go back offshore prior the grant of Spousal/pm visas. It is only recently where I heard there was a grant while the applicant is onshore. I hope it will be fixed and that there is no need for them to re-apply. Good luck!


----------



## eiram_1104

thanks guys for all your input... I greatly appreciate.. I am so happy i found this forum... I can't thank you enough guys!! I just contacted Northam few minutes ago.. Will keep you guys informed.


----------



## eiram_1104

LeahD said:


> Everyone needs to calm down I am not stress nor nervous , I highly appreciate people who is very concerned here! Thank you very much, I am not that stupid knowing my visa is in danger and its very rare case ! I am definitely going to Immigration here in Brisbane for further clarification since its only 15 minutes walking to go there from house, Every one should have to relax,each cases is different its case to case basis right? My fiancee complaint because he had the right to? why because our case is obvious were living together for more than a year here in Australia prior to that we live together as well in the Philippines and we've been together for almost 2 years ? and we find it unfair? knowing some applicants approved within 3 months? or 4 months? and also we found out that some applicants have a relationship for a very short length 5 or 6 months not living together? then approved within 4 months? of course its unfair! I am really sorry to say this but its unfair! so everyone I don't have have any hurt feelings In fact very happy to see people are very concerned  look the answer would be this Monday  so I'll give you the details here once i find out more information
> 
> So everyone have a lovely weekend and please no more negative vibes because I am very good here with my lovely man and lovely weather here in Brisbane don't worry I always keep praying that everyone else has there visa approved soon


Good luck to us both LeahD!!! yeah, we need to think positively...  I am trying...


----------



## eiram_1104

Hi guys! I rang Northam and Assoc. today. I told him about my situation and that there's another applicant whose PMV has been granted while onshore in the same month. And like you guys, he's surprised/ baffled by what i told him. He's thinking that there's a chance that Immigration has changed their legislation and that LeahD and I won't have a problem. Fingers crossed However I don't wanna keep my hopes up yet as i might get disappointed. I will just prepare myself for the worst that could happen and hope for the best. Anyway, I will ring the immigration first thing on Monday and I will keep you posted guys.. 

P.S. Is there anyone here who possibly know how to get into Australian Immigration Legislation Amendments somehow? Thanks heaps guy!


----------



## Mish

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi guys! I rang Northam and Assoc. today. I told him about my situation and that there's another applicant whose PMV has been granted while onshore in the same month. And like you guys, he's surprised/ baffled by what i told him. He's thinking that there's a chance that Immigration has changed their legislation and that LeahD and I won't have a problem. Fingers crossed However I don't wanna keep my hopes up yet as i might get disappointed. I will just prepare myself for the worst that could happen and hope for the best. Anyway, I will ring the immigration first thing on Monday and I will keep you posted guys..
> 
> P.S. Is there anyone here who possibly know how to get into Australian Immigration Legislation Amendments somehow? Thanks heaps guy!


Hopefully will be good news for you 

Check out either www.commlaw.gov.au or www.austlii.edu.au for legislation.

Did Mark say what could happen if they have not amended the legislation? I know that they haven't updated their pages to say you can be onshore when granted, but that means nothing. As we know (or Australians do anyway) government departments do take their time updating pages.


----------



## eiram_1104

Mish said:


> Hopefully will be good news for you
> 
> Check out either www.commlaw.gov.au or www.austlii.edu.au for legislation.
> 
> Did Mark say what could happen if they have not amended the legislation? I know that they haven't updated their pages to say you can be onshore when granted, but that means nothing. As we know (or Australians do anyway) government departments do take their time updating pages.


Hi Mish, thank you! If the worst should happen, we will let Mark handle our case. I didn't talk to him about worst case scenario. But I believe that IF they somehow cancel my visa (hopefully not) then that would make me an illegal alien here. And correct me if I am wrong, but that's when it's all get complicated 'coz then I would need to apply for a bridging visa to somehow protect me while I am here in Australia without a substantive visa... Then once i have a bridging visa (which i believe is a bit difficult to get) then i can apply for maybe an onshore one... I don't know.. Maybe I am wrong... I'd never really experienced anything like this before.. I've been to several countries and it's my first time to lodge a fiancee visa... But yeah, will get Mark to handle it if the situation gets worse (which I am hoping doesn't happen)


----------



## Mish

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi Mish, thank you! If the worst should happen, we will let Mark handle our case. I didn't talk to him about worst case scenario. But I believe that IF they somehow cancel my visa (hopefully not) then that would make me an illegal alien here. And correct me if I am wrong, but that's when it's all get complicated 'coz then I would need to apply for a bridging visa to somehow protect me while I am here in Australia without a substantive visa... Then once i have a bridging visa (which i believe is a bit difficult to get) then i can apply for maybe an onshore one... I don't know.. Maybe I am wrong... I'd never really experienced anything like this before.. I've been to several countries and it's my first time to lodge a fiancee visa... But yeah, will get Mark to handle it if the situation gets worse (which I am hoping doesn't happen)


It is hard to say what they would do. I have been on this forum for almost a year and never seen this happen.

Just remember DIBP are there to try and help. Just keep your cool and try not to blame anyone and they will help. People are less willing to help when someone starts to get angry and yes I know that can be hard!! I would be livid if I was in the same situation.

They open from 8:30am and is for the state you are calling from. Though I believe that if you use your mobile you could call at 8:30am Sydney time .... I did that once!


----------



## eiram_1104

Mish said:


> It is hard to say what they would do. I have been on this forum for almost a year and never seen this happen.
> 
> Just remember DIBP are there to try and help. Just keep your cool and try not to blame anyone and they will help. People are less willing to help when someone starts to get angry and yes I know that can be hard!! I would be livid if I was in the same situation.
> 
> They open from 8:30am and is for the state you are calling from. Though I believe that if you use your mobile you could call at 8:30am Sydney time .... I did that once!


Hi Mish! I just got an email from Mark. He told me that applicants can now be in Australia when the PMV is granted. So, it's not nullified... whew!!! however, it's too early to celebrate 'coz he mentioned that there's still CFO to deal with. Mark Northam has such a kind heart. Such a great guy. (Thumbs up to you, Mark! ) He's really willing to help.. I am happy.. but of course, I can't celebrate yet.. but this certainly has made me feel a bit better...


----------



## Mish

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi Mish! I just got an email from Mark. He told me that applicants can now be in Australia when the PMV is granted. So, it's not nullified... whew!!! however, it's too early to celebrate 'coz he mentioned that there's still CFO to deal with. Mark Northam has such a kind heart. Such a great guy. (Thumbs up to you, Mark! ) He's really willing to help.. I am happy.. but of course, I can't celebrate yet.. but this certainly has made me feel a bit better...


Wow! That is awesome news! Would be great if they had communicated to you the change though, would have given you some sleep


----------



## eiram_1104

Mish said:


> Wow! That is awesome news! Would be great if they had communicated to you the change though, would have given you some sleep


that's true Mish.. I am a bit more cheerful now.. wow, can't believe that I've been up since 5 am yesterday... I didn't even take a nap today..


----------



## hubby68

That's great news.. But can CFO be done before PMV is granted ?


----------



## hubby68

Forget that, found answer in another thread  yes.


----------



## woody007

Hi Hubby68 
my Fiance has just returned to Phillippines from Australia on a tourist visa i told her to stay in Cebu for a while to do CFO before she returned home she went to see CFO to ask about it and they told her she cant do the CFO until she has the Visa 
and i had a look at the CFO website and it is right the requirements are an Visa 
here is a link to CFO page
For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

which makes it hard like everything seems to be in Phillippines lol as instead of my Fiance doing the CFO while she was in Cebu she has now returned home waiting decision on PMV and if approved she will have try to do CFO on her way to Australia and we will have to fit the flights and travel around CFO 
just everything over there seems so difficult lol 
i have noticed people with tourist Visa doing the CFO before 
but going by there website u need the visa first 
cheers 
Woody


----------



## godsgift

woody007 said:


> Hi Hubby68
> my Fiance has just returned to Phillippines from Australia on a tourist visa i told her to stay in Cebu for a while to do CFO before she returned home she went to see CFO to ask about it and they told her she cant do the CFO until she has the Visa
> and i had a look at the CFO website and it is right the requirements are an Visa
> here is a link to CFO page
> For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> which makes it hard like everything seems to be in Phillippines lol as instead of my Fiance doing the CFO while she was in Cebu she has now returned home waiting decision on PMV and if approved she will have try to do CFO on her way to Australia and we will have to fit the flights and travel around CFO
> just everything over there seems so difficult lol
> i have noticed people with tourist Visa doing the CFO before
> but going by there website u need the visa first
> cheers
> Woody


Hello woody, I just had my seminar and cfo counseling few days ago. (Dec 5). And i dont have my visa yet! Filipinos are allowed to undergo cfo seminar and couseling even if you dont have your visa yet. You will be given cfo certificate iafter the seminar and when you already receive the visa grant you can go back at the cfo office for the cfo sticker just show them the cfo certificate or you can have the sticker at the airport. Naia terminal one immigration. I was surprised that your fiance cant do the cfo seminar and counseling in cebu because my friend from davao had her cfo seminar in cebe last month and until
Now she is still
Waitimg for the grant. Your fiance had the wrong infrormation woody! I just had the seminar and i dont have my visa yet so your fiance can do the cfo every monday and thursday even if she dont have her visa yet.

Godbless and good luck


----------



## mrswooody007

Hi Godsgift. I appreciate for your responce. Yep you are right I can but my son can not until the Visa sc 300 is granted. In order to save time and effort to go.through a seminar for my son if i will push through doing it alone, we were advised to wait for the grant to com.


----------



## woody007

godsgift said:


> Hello woody, I just had my seminar and cfo counseling few days ago. (Dec 5). And i dont have my visa yet! Filipinos are allowed to undergo cfo seminar and couseling even if you dont have your visa yet. You will be given cfo certificate iafter the seminar and when you already receive the visa grant you can go back at the cfo office for the cfo sticker just show them the cfo certificate or you can have the sticker at the airport. Naia terminal one immigration. I was surprised that your fiance cant do the cfo seminar and counseling in cebu because my friend from davao had her cfo seminar in cebe last month and until
> Now she is still
> Waitimg for the grant. Your fiance had the wrong infrormation woody! I just had the seminar and i dont have my visa yet so your fiance can do the cfo every monday and thursday even if she dont have her visa yet.
> 
> Godbless and good luck


sorry i have just been informed by my Fiance she could have done it but she has an 8 yr old son who needs to be registered by proxy but this cannot be done until the visa is granted which i cant understand why ?? 
so i think she was gonna do them both when Visa granted 
sorry for confusion so pple without kids can do it before visa granted 
Cheers 
Woody


----------



## gretz57

*Cfo*



woody007 said:


> sorry i have just been informed by my Fiance she could have done it but she has an 8 yr old son who needs to be registered by proxy but this cannot be done until the visa is granted which i cant understand why ??
> so i think she was gonna do them both when Visa granted
> sorry for confusion so pple without kids can do it before visa granted
> Cheers
> Woody


Hi Woody007,

Godsgift is right, CFO counselling is allowed even without visa. I for one had it last month. I don't have the visa yet. You are also right,dependents will only be allowed to take the counselling once visa is granted. So, the moment I receive my visa, I and my two dependents will go back to CFO office to get my sticker and the children will attend the seminar.


----------



## woody007

gretz57 said:


> Hi Woody007,
> 
> Godsgift is right, CFO counseling is allowed even without visa. I for one had it last month. I don't have the visa yet. You are also right,dependents will only be allowed to take the counseling once visa is granted. So, the moment I receive my visa, I and my two dependents will go back to CFO office to get my sticker and the children will attend the seminar.


Hi Gretz57 
Yes i have realized that i got a bit mixed up wat my fiance said but we are like you with dependents her son is under 12 so he only needs to get the proxy from the CFO, my Fiance is going to ring CFO tomorrow to find out what exactly is involved in the Proxy if it is a full day similar to the CFO we will wait until we get Visas but if it is just some forms and thats it we could do that when Fiance goes to get the sticker from CFO when visa is granted so she could do it now before visa comes

maybe someone has experience with the proxy process from CFO 
Thanks
Cheers 
Woody


----------



## godsgift

woody007 said:


> sorry i have just been informed by my Fiance she could have done it but she has an 8 yr old son who needs to be registered by proxy but this cannot be done until the visa is granted which i cant understand why ??
> so i think she was gonna do them both when Visa granted
> sorry for confusion so pple without kids can do it before visa granted
> Cheers
> Woody


Woody 8 years old dont need to do seminar and couseling. Mrswoody son will only need sticker on his passport and he will get it when his mom have the visa grant. As far as i know your fiancé your fiance only need to fill up different form for her son and pay 400 pesos for her son and 400 pesos for her application. Some pls correct me if im wrong.i


----------



## eiram_1104

Hi guys, the legislation for SC300 was actually overlooked. It isn't right that an applicant can be in Australia when the PMV (SC300) is granted. The applicant can be onshore ONLY if she/he is on SC303.  sad..


----------



## godsgift

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi guys, the legislation for SC300 was actually overlooked. It isn't right that an applicant can be in Australia when the PMV (SC300) is granted. The applicant can be onshore ONLY if she/he is on SC303.  sad..


Sorry to hear that!!! I feel for you and for leah. I hope everything will be ok regarding your visa.


----------



## SteveAna

Great news. 

I might get a tourist Visa now. Our children's Australian passports should arrive tomorrow. 

As far as getting a CFO sticker once you have your permanent Visa and you're in Australia? Pffffffft! The CFO sticker is about clearing immigration here in the Philippines when you are traveling on a permanent visa.. 

I doubt very much that the Philippine government has any control over you once you are already there, they can barely control things here.

Get Australian Citizenship and Passport if you need to go back to the Phi to visit family and smile to the immigration officer.


----------



## eiram_1104

godsgift said:


> Sorry to hear that!!! I feel for you and for leah. I hope everything will be ok regarding your visa.


Thank you..


----------



## dunan

That's sad... I was so happy for you but maybe all is not lost...hope Mark can do something tomorrow....going thru stuff like this on the weekend must be so stressful...


----------



## eiram_1104

dunan said:


> That's sad... I was so happy for you but maybe all is not lost...hope Mark can do something tomorrow....going thru stuff like this on the weekend must be so stressful...


Thanks Dunan.. i was more cheerful yesterday that i slept soundly... then when i got up today and checked my email, I started worrying again.. but am very thankful to Mark. He checked the legislation for us without asking for anything in return.. A really kind person.. But i am not losing hope. I know it'll be resolved.. it's just a matter of "when" and "how"... It's just extra time, effort and money... it's causing me and my partner too much stress especially that we know we gotta wait until tomorrow to find out more about it.


----------



## pinkrishia

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi Mish! I just got an email from Mark. He told me that applicants can now be in Australia when the PMV is granted. So, it's not nullified... whew!!! however, it's too early to celebrate 'coz he mentioned that there's still CFO to deal with. Mark Northam has such a kind heart. Such a great guy. (Thumbs up to you, Mark! ) He's really willing to help.. I am happy.. but of course, I can't celebrate yet.. but this certainly has made me feel a bit better...


Hi Eiram, I hope you receive a good news about your visa soon. I have read in FB (Pinay sa Australia) page that several members also got their visas (PMV) onshore last week.

Regarding the CFO, I have read it in a forum before that a pinay holding a US visa got a way to exit Philippines without CFO sticker. She didn't know it was a requirement and she hid from the immigration (I know it sounded ridiculous but that's how she got away), a year after, she went back to have vacation in the Philippines and made sure she attended the seminar to get CFO sticker prior to leaving the country.

So in your case, if they have changed the rules now and could grant an application on shore, you can attend the CFO seminar when you get back in Phils (unless you're already holding a PR/Citizenship) Hope this could help. Cheers!


----------



## eserethj14

eiram_1104 said:


> Thanks Dunan.. i was more cheerful yesterday that i slept soundly... then when i got up today and checked my email, I started worrying again.. but am very thankful to Mark. He checked the legislation for us without asking for anything in return.. A really kind person.. But i am not losing hope. I know it'll be resolved.. it's just a matter of "when" and "how"... It's just extra time, effort and money... it's causing me and my partner too much stress especially that we know we gotta wait until tomorrow to find out more about it.


Hi eiram_1104...I'm sorry and I hope you will get it fixed. I just want to know what happened to your case because I'm also waiting for my grant and I'm here in Australia at the moment working in the cruise ship. I lodged my visa 18th July so I'm hoping January I will get my grant but I have to leave my work and go home in Philippines before the grant right? Can you PM me, I'm so worried too...thanks for your help.


----------



## LeahD

So finally eiram_1104 and I already had answer, as i said nothing to worry about! this morning i went immigration here in Brisbane to confirm and clarify they told as there's no legislation change about granting the visa where your in Australia while on tourist visa especially lodging it offshore, the best way to arrange the error which they said is to contact the CO via email, lucky us we do have the supervisor number who happened to be an Australian and he is base in Australian Embassy Manila so we explained to him about the confusing granting visa while I am here in Australia and he said it should not be happened also he mentioned the best thing you do is to email the CO of your booking itinerary about departure in the Philippines ,and file number of grant letter PMV and , as of now they already deactivated my PMV for awhile and I am back now to tourist visa holder and that's it once your now in offshore they going to give you the grant letter same file number or same grant letter we had right now! 

in other words according to the supervisor its self no problem ,no cost, no re-apply, no review! no cry, the visa is there ready to grant  and he said its error or mistake of the CO  Thanks


----------



## SteveAna

Bloody brilliant! As we say.  Enjoy Your future life in Australia with your Husband.


----------



## jhoy0320

To Leah and eiram..that's good news for you both..congratulations for your pmv visa approval..hopefully soon will have our grant visa as well..will keep praying and hoping..godbless everyone..


----------



## eserethj14

That's good news for Leah and eiram! Congratulations! Im also waiting for my visa grant, it's been 5 months now. I don't have TV but I am holding Maritime Crew Visa, I work in the cruise ship that docks in Brisbane. Do I have to go home as well before my grant? Please help me guys I'm also worried that it will be cancelled if I am still in Australia. Thanks


----------



## LeahD

thanks every one hopefully soon that everybody get the visa approval  and if not happened this month because of Christmas coming it might be in January 2014  cross fingers let's just have a positive vibes and don't be disappointed especially if you know your application and documents is complete then it will be fine its just a matter of waiting


----------



## LeahD

eserethj14 said:


> That's good news for Leah and eiram! Congratulations! Im also waiting for my visa grant, it's been 5 months now. I don't have TV but I am holding Maritime Crew Visa, I work in the cruise ship that docks in Brisbane. Do I have to go home as well before my grant? Please help me guys I'm also worried that it will be cancelled if I am still in Australia. Thanks


so in other words your on working visa here in Australia? where did you lodge your application?


----------



## LeahD

SteveAna said:


> Bloody brilliant! As we say.  Enjoy Your future life in Australia with your Husband.


thanks we will! can't wait for our new journey  its gonna be exciting and adventure  hehehe


----------



## eiram_1104

LeahD said:


> So finally eiram_1104 and I already had answer, as i said nothing to worry about! this morning i went immigration here in Brisbane to confirm and clarify they told as there's no legislation change about granting the visa where your in Australia while on tourist visa especially lodging it offshore, the best way to arrange the error which they said is to contact the CO via email, lucky us we do have the supervisor number who happened to be an Australian and he is base in Australian Embassy Manila so we explained to him about the confusing granting visa while I am here in Australia and he said it should not be happened also he mentioned the best thing you do is to email the CO of your booking itinerary about departure in the Philippines ,and file number of grant letter PMV and , as of now they already deactivated my PMV for awhile and I am back now to tourist visa holder and that's it once your now in offshore they going to give you the grant letter same file number or same grant letter we had right now!
> 
> in other words according to the supervisor its self no problem ,no cost, no re-apply, no review! no cry, the visa is there ready to grant  and he said its and error or mistake of the CO  Thanks


Hi Sis LeahD! yes, it has really made my day when you called me to inform about it. I also called my CO directly to verify the information just in case mine was different. It's all good! She was very nice and she even apologized for her mistake! what a relief!!!!!!!!!!!  I will surely sleep soundly tonight!!


----------



## eserethj14

It's not working visa, it's maritime crew visa. I lodged it in DIAC Manila 18th July.


----------



## eserethj14

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi Sis LeahD! yes, it has really made my day when you called me to inform about it. I also called my CO directly to verify the information just in case mine was different. It's all good! She was very nice and she even apologized for her mistake! what a relief!!!!!!!!!!!  I will surely sleep soundly tonight!!


Congratulations to eiram_1104 and LeahD! when did u lodge your visa and when did u receive your grant?


----------



## eiram_1104

eserethj14 said:


> Congratulations to eiram_1104 and LeahD! when did u lodge your visa and when did u receive your grant?


thanks! i lodged mine on the 7th of June,,. and my partner got the visa grant notice last friday...


----------



## eserethj14

eiram_1104 said:


> thanks! i lodged mine on the 7th of June,,. and my partner got the visa grant notice last friday...


Were you in Australia when your grant letter came? I am also worried of my case because I'm working in cruise ship that docks here in Brisbane. Do I have to leave my work and go home before the grant? 5 months now in dec so probably I will get it January.


----------



## eiram_1104

eserethj14 said:


> Were you in Australia when your grant letter came? I am also worried of my case because I'm working in cruise ship that docks here in Brisbane. Do I have to leave my work and go home before the grant? 5 months now in dec so probably I will get it January.


Yes, was in Australia when we received the grant letter... I'm sorry, I really don't know anything about the kind of visa that you applied for.. I can't answer your question unfortunately... I will do research tonight and will let you know ok? Just be patient and be positive.. You'll get your visa approved in no time


----------



## SteveAna

eiram_1104 said:


> Hi Sis LeahD! yes, it has really made my day when you called me to inform about it. I also called my CO directly to verify the information just in case mine was different. It's all good! She was very nice and she even apologized for her mistake! what a relief!!!!!!!!!!!  I will surely sleep soundly tonight!!


Now you become Snow White and sleep until your Prince wakes you up. hehe.


----------



## LeahD

eserethj14 said:


> Congratulations to eiram_1104 and LeahD! when did u lodge your visa and when did u receive your grant?


I lodge mine last 28 June 2013 and hey sorry to say I have no idea about your case ,anyway you lodge it offshore probably you can get it offshore too


----------



## eiram_1104

SteveAna said:


> Now you become Snow White and sleep until your Prince wakes you up. hehe.


lol.. yes, SteveAna, that is right. I am ecstatic!!! Though i must admit, it was a very stressful weekend. Couldn't even eat, was having anxiety attacks.. I spent the entire weekend reading about my case and i even read the immigration legislation and regulations. Hoping that somehow they made amendments recently but anyway, it's all good now. my partner and I can now move forward and plan our future together..  YOOHOO!!! We'll surely celebrate tonight..


----------



## proudmomma

hello, does anyone here knew some applicants who got their visa recently? we were wondering why has the case officers been telling us that they cannot give anymore visa because of the qouta, when in other forums there were visas granted just today.


----------



## eserethj14

LeahD said:


> I lodge mine last 28 June 2013 and hey sorry to say I have no idea about your case ,anyway you lodge it offshore probably you can get it offshore too


Thanks anyway, do you let your CO know that you are still in Australia? And do they let us know when they will grant the visa ? Thanks again


----------



## eserethj14

proudmomma said:


> hello, does anyone here knew some applicants who got their visa recently? we were wondering why has the case officers been telling us that they cannot give anymore visa because of the qouta, when in other forums there were visas granted just today.


Hello proudmomma...I think they are giving grants this week because holiday is coming and they won't be giving until January 2014 again...Im just guessing not really sure..


----------



## proudmomma

it's so frustrating eserethj14, knowing that our case is complete and valid. Our case officer told one member here that she cannot give out visas anymore because qouta has been reached by the immigration, and yet visas were being granted left and right...even as early as 3 months! what's the real score?


----------



## LeahD

eserethj14 said:


> Thanks anyway, do you let your CO know that you are still in Australia? And do they let us know when they will grant the visa ? Thanks again


yup my case officer knows it , normally they wont tell you if your visa is granted but some are very obvious when its granted lol


----------



## Aussieboy07

eserethj14 said:


> Hello proudmomma...I think they are giving grants this week because holiday is coming and they won't be giving until January 2014 again...Im just guessing not really sure..


Sorry I have not read the whole of this conversation but saw that CO are saying they have reached their quota. What I am aware of is that each embassy has a set quota number for PMV 300. This does *not*apply to visa 309 as they are exempt from any limits being placed.

Quota's are per financial year not calendar year.

This occurred last about Mar 2013, and there was a significant number of us that waited for the new financial year. Some of us were openly told by CO what the reason was and others were just told that they were still being processed.

Not saying this is occurring now, I just saw the language around quotas


----------



## proudmomma

eserethj14 said:


> Hello proudmomma...I think they are giving grants this week because holiday is coming and they won't be giving until January 2014 again...Im just guessing not really sure..





Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry I have not read the whole of this conversation but saw that CO are saying they have reached their quota. What I am aware of is that each embassy has a set quota number for PMV 300. This does *not*apply to visa 309 as they are exempt from any limits being placed.
> 
> Quota's are per financial year not calendar year.
> 
> This occurred last about Mar 2013, and there was a significant number of us that waited for the new financial year. Some of us were openly told by CO what the reason was and others were just told that they were still being processed.
> 
> Not saying this is occurring now, I just saw the language around quotas


hello Aussieboy, that was what the case officer exactly told one of my friends/member here who happened to be my case officer too. that the embassy has reached the number of pmv grants and they cannot grant anymore this year. however, she had friends on a pmv300 application ,but were granted just today.


----------



## gretz57

proudmomma said:


> hello Aussieboy, that was what the case officer exactly told one of my friends/member here who happened to be my case officer too. that the embassy has reached the number of pmv grants and they cannot grant anymore this year. however, she had friends on a pmv300 application ,but were granted just today.


Hi Proudmomma,
I think those who were approved were those who applied onshore(Australia) . So, it has nothing to do with our immigration(offshore) quota.
I hope this holds true. Maybe we can ask th
em if they applied onshore or offshore.


----------



## proudmomma

gretz57 said:


> Hi Proudmomma,
> I think those who were approved were those who applied onshore(Australia) . So, it has nothing to do with our immigration(offshore) quota.
> I hope this holds true. Maybe we can ask th
> em if they applied onshore or offshore.


mommy Gretz57, they applied offshore


----------



## mrswooody007

Hi Gretz and Proudmama may I know how you were able to get the name of your CO? Thanks. Am using mobile and please pardon on my wrong spelling for i have a ve big thumbs. I lodge last July 25th..hopefully we will be granted soonest.


----------



## godsgift

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi Gretz and Proudmama may I know how you were able to get the name of your CO? Thanks. Am using mobile and please pardon on my wrong spelling for i have a ve big thumbs. I lodge last July 25th..hopefully we will be granted soonest.


Hello mrswoody, we 3 have the same case officer. She called us and she introduced her self,


----------



## proudmomma

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi Gretz and Proudmama may I know how you were able to get the name of your CO? Thanks. Am using mobile and please pardon on my wrong spelling for i have a ve big thumbs. I lodge last July 25th..hopefully we will be granted soonest.


Hi mrswoody007, My CO called me on my home phone and introduced herself  She just asked if I have lived in other countries before,and after saying no,she said thanks and she'll call me if my visa is ready for a grant.


----------



## mrswooody007

That is good. I have not heard from my CO after we did our medical exam. I lodged my application last July too. So we will just have to wait. I pray everything goes smoothly and have the grant sooner.


----------



## gretz57

mrswooody007 said:


> That is good. I have not heard from my CO after we did our medical exam. I lodged my application last July too. So we will just have to wait. I pray everything goes smoothly and have the grant sooner.


Hi mrswoody007,

My CO wrote to me requiring me to submit NSO documents thru NSO courier,that is how I know her.
Also, godsgift ,proudmomma and sexycola are my newly acquired friends here and we are friends on FB now. I also add superfly, we both attended the CFO last month. Now, we are on the waiting list having lodged our visa on the same month-June 2013, except for proudmomma ,hers is September 2013.


----------



## hubby68

I also share a CO with at least one of this group.. 
But she has filled her mailbox so can't chat  samargirl...

We haven't had a call yet.. I'm sure partner will have a nice chat with CO if she calls.


----------



## eserethj14

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry I have not read the whole of this conversation but saw that CO are saying they have reached their quota. What I am aware of is that each embassy has a set quota number for PMV 300. This does *not*apply to visa 309 as they are exempt from any limits being placed.
> 
> Quota's are per financial year not calendar year.
> 
> This occurred last about Mar 2013, and there was a significant number of us that waited for the new financial year. Some of us were openly told by CO what the reason was and others were just told that they were still being processed.
> 
> Not saying this is occurring now, I just saw the language around quotas


Hi Aussieboy07....do you know by chance when is the financial year? Is that why you had your grant after 11 months? I just looked on your timeline. Correct me if I'm wrong ok. Can you give me more information about the quota? Do you think it's ok to email my CO & ask about the quota?

I'm here in Australia at the moment working in the cruise ship and Im planning to resign in January to go home and wait for my grant, hopefully January (6th month) but if there's a quota and I have to wait for more months, I'd rather stay and work here in the cruise ship...I'm confused what to do...please help...thanks!


----------



## eserethj14

gretz57 said:


> Hi mrswoody007,
> 
> My CO wrote to me requiring me to submit NSO documents thru NSO courier,that is how I know her.
> Also, godsgift ,proudmomma and sexycola are my newly acquired friends here and we are friends on FB now. I also add superfly, we both attended the CFO last month. Now, we are on the waiting list having lodged our visa on the same month-June 2013, except for proudmomma ,hers is September 2013.


Hello gretz57, proudmomma, gods gift and mrswooody007... Would you be able to PM me the name of your CO? Thanks...


----------



## sugarstoned

eserethj14 said:


> Hi Aussieboy07....do you know by chance when is the financial year? Is that why you had your grant after 11 months? I just looked on your timeline. Correct me if I'm wrong ok. Can you give me more information about the quota? Do you think it's ok to email my CO & ask about the quota?
> 
> I'm here in Australia at the moment working in the cruise ship and Im planning to resign in January to go home and wait for my grant, hopefully January (6th month) but if there's a quota and I have to wait for more months, I'd rather stay and work here in the cruise ship...I'm confused what to do...please help...thanks!


Hi there,

Aussie financial year runs from 1 July to 30 June of the following year. I am surprise just 5 months in the financial, the quota has been reached already. Is this really official? I see no harm in emailing your CO for updates on your application. You should also state your circumstance too: that you're working in a cruise ship etc. I hope you get a reply soon. Good luck!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## SteveAna

eserethj14 said:


> I'm here in Australia at the moment working in the cruise ship and Im planning to resign in January to go home and wait for my grant, hopefully January (6th month) but if there's a quota and I have to wait for more months, I'd rather stay and work here in the cruise ship...I'm confused what to do...please help...thanks!


Hi, what Sugar-stoned said. 
Just let your CO know you are working on a cruise ship. Unless you are not allowed to be working? That's your business not mine, but at the minimum just let your CO know that you are "onshore" in Australia. .But I assume your visa is for Australia and not a seaman's visa or similar?

I would definitely not resign from your job, I would be surprised if you get it in 6 months. But then again it is all a lottery from what I see. Nobody can answer that question, not even the people who are accessing your case.

I would keep working once your CO has been notified and it is all ok'd. Then just wait for the grant. It is a gamble, but for recent posters here, it seems to have worked just fine. Only you can make that decision.

If you leave Australian waters by ship then that would be exiting the country. You would have your passport stamped if the cruise enters international waters. If not, maybe you can get the captain to veer a few kilometer's off course? hehe

God Speed if it is his will.


----------



## Aussieboy07

eserethj14 said:


> Hi Aussieboy07....do you know by chance when is the financial year? Is that why you had your grant after 11 months? I just looked on your timeline. Correct me if I'm wrong ok. Can you give me more information about the quota? Do you think it's ok to email my CO & ask about the quota?
> 
> I'm here in Australia at the moment working in the cruise ship and Im planning to resign in January to go home and wait for my grant, hopefully January (6th month) but if there's a quota and I have to wait for more months, I'd rather stay and work here in the cruise ship...I'm confused what to do...please help...thanks!


Hi Sugarstone is correct about financial year. I too was surprised when i read that the quota had been reached as last financial year it took 9 months before the quota was reached and it is only 5 months now into the new financial year as sugar stoned pointed out.
Here is an extract from the email i received from the embassy last year explaining quotas. i received this after inquiring into what is happening with the visa. Also note the last sentence as it could explain why you are seeing a couple of PMV300 visas still being approved,

At present, current processing times at the Visa and
Immigration Office in Manila are 6 - 9 months.

Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.

The department currently receives more applications than there are places
available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.


----------



## proudmomma

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Sugarstone is correct about financial year. I too was surprised when i read that the quota had been reached as last financial year it took 9 months before the quota was reached and it is only 5 months now into the new financial year as sugar stoned pointed out.
> Here is an extract from the email i received from the embassy last year explaining quotas. i received this after inquiring into what is happening with the visa. Also note the last sentence as it could explain why you are seeing a couple of PMV300 visas still being approved,
> 
> At present, current processing times at the Visa and
> Immigration Office in Manila are 6 - 9 months.
> 
> Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
> overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
> a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
> within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.
> 
> The department currently receives more applications than there are places
> available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
> there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
> whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
> requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
> program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.


Aussieboy, me and godsgift are now really confused. if they cannot grant anymore visas this year, then why do we know of someone whose visa was granted just today?it only took her 4mos 3weeks to get her visa granted! my fiance had a hunch that it all boils down to what case officer's mood is nowadays.


----------



## SteveAna

We applied in April for our 309 visa so I don't think you should be getting annoyed just yet.  The real story is more like 

"We have reached our quota of Christmas parties and too many cocktails, come back in January wooooo hooooo!"


----------



## proudmomma

SteveAna said:


> We applied in April for our 309 visa so I don't think you should be getting annoyed just yet.  The real story is more like
> 
> "We have reached our quota of Christmas parties and too many cocktails, come back in January wooooo hooooo!"


Oh SteveAna, we aren't being upset by that. we know that 309 visas are exempted from the qouta.. what's upsetting is that our CO told us they cannot grant anymore 300 visas this year, and yet just today another one got hers. and she only waited for 4months.

we are upset because they are misleading.


----------



## superfly

Hello!

Godsgift, are u sure she used the word "quota"?
it's just a big word. i don't think any "people-related" biz would use that term esp AUS immi.
(if you know what i mean)
Your CO might have said "cut off" for this year. 

Sugarstone and Aussieboy are correct financial year starts 1July ends June of next year. 
The issue "quota-reached" is just odd. I'm guessing they just have a cut-off for this year. I haven't heard from any April-July applicants who were granted this month except for those who "complained"

mommy gretz, acc to DIAC-Syd applying onshore takes more time than applying off-shore. (although Phils is a high risk country so it's really 12mos) We still don't know how some applicants got approved in just 3months. Clearly to me, it depends on the "season" and how good your CO's "team" is. 
Just my 2cents. 

Proudmama, Jhoy, Godgift, Mswoody - Can you also PM me your CO?

I got this email:

The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by
your case officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including
undergoing to customary document checks/verification. Your case officer
will contact you should further information/document(s) be required or
should a final decision be reached on your application.

Yours sincerely,
*********** (name bleep) hehe i don't think she is my co cause she said "your co will contact you....
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian Embassy – Manila


----------



## Mooang17

Hi everyone, my agent submitted my defacto application Aug.26 this year & acknowledged the following day. I dont have case officer yet as far as i know, i have done my medical in Australia however my minor child hasnt done his medical yet though in the acknowledgement letter he was already given a Hap id, my agent said to do my sons medical around 6months of waiting. I am just on my 4months of waiting so i guess ill just do what my agent says. I also have with me my local police check in Philippines , my agent said to just keep it with me until i am assigned a co to avoid the risk of the department loosing it if i send it wothout a co yet. I applied for 309/100 offshore.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I really doubt they've reached the quota set by the Australian government for the financial year. I think it's far more likely that the CO was just saying that because she knew that particular 300 wasn't going to be granted until after Christmas and was just trying to spare feelings or avoid arguments. Who knows. Seriously, there's no point in agonizing over it - there are obviously still grants going through, so she's obviously not correct that there aren't going to be any more.


----------



## godsgift

superfly said:


> Hello!
> 
> Godsgift, are u sure she used the word "quota"?
> it's just a big word. i don't think any "people-related" biz would use that term esp AUS immi.
> (if you know what i mean)
> Your CO might have said "cut off" for this year.
> 
> Sugarstone and Aussieboy are correct financial year starts 1July ends June of next year.
> The issue "quota-reached" is just odd. I'm guessing they just have a cut-off for this year. I haven't heard from any April-July applicants who were granted this month except for those who "complained"
> 
> mommy gretz, acc to DIAC-Syd applying onshore takes more time than applying off-shore. (although Phils is a high risk country so it's really 12mos) We still don't know how some applicants got approved in just 3months. Clearly to me, it depends on the "season" and how good your CO's "team" is.
> Just my 2cents.
> 
> Proudmama, Jhoy, Godgift, Mswoody - Can you also PM me your CO?
> 
> I got this email:
> 
> The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by
> your case officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including
> undergoing to customary document checks/verification. Your case officer
> will contact you should further information/document(s) be required or
> should a final decision be reached on your application.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> *********** (name bleep) hehe i don't think she is my co cause she said "your co will contact you....
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Australian Embassy - Manila


Hello superfly, yes im very sure by the term my co used! She said they already hit the quota for pmv so they cant grant anymore. Because thete is no more visa available.But after few days my friend from other forum informed she got her pmv grant dec 8 and her friend also received a grant same day with her. My fiance called my co and she said the same thing. If it is really cut off then why just yesterday someone got the grant again. So obviously its not true that they already reached the quota. Why she said that i dont know. On this forum we dont hear any grant but on the other forum i know 3 people who got their grant, 2 got their grant dec 3 both spousal visa and dec 8 pmv grant. They arey fb friends.


----------



## godsgift

CollegeGirl said:


> I really doubt they've reached the quota set by the Australian government for the financial year. I think it's far more likely that the CO was just saying that because she knew that particular 300 wasn't going to be granted until after Christmas and was just trying to spare feelings or avoid arguments. Who knows. Seriously, there's no point in agonizing over it - there are obviously still grants going through, so she's obviously not correct that there aren't going to be any more.


Hello CG, how things going on with your application? I totally agree with you they dont hit the quota yet because applicants are still receiving grant. I dont know why my co said that. Maybe you are right she want to avoid arguments because she gave us false hope of granting the visa in oct or nov and now she said the visa is ready to grant but she dont have visa available so we have to wait again.


----------



## sugarstoned

Mooang17 said:


> Hi everyone, my agent submitted my defacto application Aug.26 this year & acknowledged the following day. I dont have case officer yet as far as i know, i have done my medical in Australia however my minor child hasnt done his medical yet though in the acknowledgement letter he was already given a Hap id, my agent said to do my sons medical around 6months of waiting. I am just on my 4months of waiting so i guess ill just do what my agent says. I also have with me my local police check in Philippines , my agent said to just keep it with me until i am assigned a co to avoid the risk of the department loosing it if i send it wothout a co yet. I applied for 309/100 offshore.


Hi there!

I assume you got the acknowledgement email from Immi? In my opinion it is best to submit the required requirements even without a CO yet. Coz here's what will happen, you wait till you get assigned a CO. Who knows how long it will take. The time you get a CO, CO contacts you for the missing requirements which means it will set you back possibly weeks or months so there goes more waiting for you. If losing the documents is what concerns you then I suggest you send them thru VIA. Most applicants outside Manila lodge their applications thru VIA and you will be sure, your application/documents won't get lost.

Good luck!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## woody007

Mooang17 said:


> Hi everyone, my agent submitted my defacto application Aug.26 this year & acknowledged the following day. I dont have case officer yet as far as i know, i have done my medical in Australia however my minor child hasnt done his medical yet though in the acknowledgement letter he was already given a Hap id, my agent said to do my sons medical around 6months of waiting. I am just on my 4months of waiting so i guess ill just do what my agent says. I also have with me my local police check in Philippines , my agent said to just keep it with me until i am assigned a co to avoid the risk of the department loosing it if i send it wothout a co yet. I applied for 309/100 offshore.


Hi Mooang
We have an agent as well he submitted our PMV 300 and tourist visa applications on 26th July 2013 and we have not got a CO as of yet 
and i think from reading here some people do not get a CO at all and are granted there Visas our Agent said for My Fiance and her son to do the Medicals before they left Phillipines and the Police check as well and i think it is a matter of getting everything they need from you asap that way they will have no reason to contact you requesting further information or documents which as Sugerstoned stated delays your processing and risks puttng it back which none of us want here

our agent did a good Job in the preparation of our application made sure every single thing they require and more is in the application this is so they will not request futher information or documents from you when they start to process your application 
so i think based on my personal and most of the pple here i would be getting those things done and in with your application as soon as you can 
hope this helps and we all get our grants quickly would be a very merry Christmas if the department was genorous


----------



## Mooang17

Tnank you Sugar stoned i appreciate it, I agree with your logic that why wait for my co to ask me to submit those docs that are surely needed in the application with fear of it being lost somewhere because i dont have a case officer yet. I think its better to send it & if it gets lost ii can always get it atleast i have done what is needed? since i used an agent & here now in Philippines for my offshore application, it is not easy communicating with my agent as before when i was still in Sydney. She forwarded me the acknowledgement letter & I was already happy about it as a matter of fact now after almost 4months, a lot of questions are being raised in my mind & some of them are being answered in this forum as of yet i dont have co, my medical done before i left sydney & before the submission of my 309/100application. The only outstanding docs. Now that i havnt submitted is my NBI or local police check from Philippines & my sons medical to which my agent said to do on my 6months of waiting. Thank you so much i reckon i should forward these docs thru via centre you are right


----------



## Mooang17

Thank you so much Woody007, i appreciate the time you put in to give your insights i told my defacto partner about what our agent said & how i feel doing. My bcert my sons bcert & my cenomar or singleness that i acquired through the help of my brothers request from NSO & then he sent it to me in Sydney, was also sent with my application. Through this forum i later found out that diac manila prefers those docs to be semt to them directly by NSO so i did request it online this Dec.3 using my file number. I will go to via centre next week when my partner comes to visit me after 4months of being apart so we can submit my NBI & do my sons medical even without co thank you guys! Another thing is, my agent has emailed me saying she will be retiring this december & has asked me to sign form 956/a ( ending & appointing a new agent), she said i have an option to choose from the 2new agent she will be endorsing or i can assign anyone i like including myself to communicate with diac. Well, initially i was thinking of doing it myself, but my partner said we have paid her to see us through this because of the complexity of my case(overstayed tourist visa for 4years, im still married here) so we should choose the best replacement just in case technical issues arise so there is someone to help us.


----------



## woody007

Mooang17 said:


> Thank you so much Woody007, i appreciate the time you put in to give your insights i told my defacto partner about what our agent said & how i feel doing. My bcert my sons bcert & my cenomar or singleness that i acquired through the help of my brothers request from NSO & then he sent it to me in Sydney, was also sent with my application. Through this forum i later found out that diac manila prefers those docs to be semt to them directly by NSO so i did request it online this Dec.3 using my file number. I will go to via centre next week when my partner comes to visit me after 4months of being apart so we can submit my NBI & do my sons medical even without co thank you guys! Another thing is, my agent has emailed me saying she will be retiring this december & has asked me to sign form 956/a ( ending & appointing a new agent), she said i have an option to choose from the 2new agent she will be endorsing or i can assign anyone i like including myself to communicate with diac. Well, initially i was thinking of doing it myself, but my partner said we have paid her to see us through this because of the complexity of my case(overstayed tourist visa for 4years, im still married here) so we should choose the best replacement just in case technical issues arise so there is someone to help us.


hi no worries this is just my experience and i would make sure u get all the docs required in as soon as you can 
a lot of people on here have done it them selves but we chose an agent because was looking a bit hard and a lot to do i also wanted to make sure our application was right and every hting there which i wouldnt really know if i did it myself and by what you say you have reasons as well so i would be trying to keep an agent from there as u say in case something happens to your application and you would have already paid there fee for this process so you should get the service 
I know our agent said they will help us when we apply for the 820 after we are married so i think you pay for there service they should be there 
hope this helps 
wishing every one a grant for Christmas hehehheheh 

cheers 
Woody


----------



## sugarstoned

Mooang17 said:


> Tnank you Sugar stoned i appreciate it, I agree with your logic that why wait for my co to ask me to submit those docs that are surely needed in the application with fear of it being lost somewhere because i dont have a case officer yet. I think its better to send it & if it gets lost ii can always get it atleast i have done what is needed? since i used an agent & here now in Philippines for my offshore application, it is not easy communicating with my agent as before when i was still in Sydney. She forwarded me the acknowledgement letter & I was already happy about it as a matter of fact now after almost 4months, a lot of questions are being raised in my mind & some of them are being answered in this forum as of yet i dont have co, my medical done before i left sydney & before the submission of my 309/100application. The only outstanding docs. Now that i havnt submitted is my NBI or local police check from Philippines & my sons medical to which my agent said to do on my 6months of waiting. Thank you so much i reckon i should forward these docs thru via centre you are right


Mooang,

No worries! That's what this forum is for. We try to help one another.  The safest bet would be to send those docs tru VIA for your peace of mind. And also based on my experience, I wasnt informed that I was alloted a CO. I was only surprised one day when I got a call from the courier saying my documents from Immi will be delivered. It was my grant letter!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## Mooang17

Oh, i am glad you already got your grant, Sugar stoned Thanks for still extending help & God bless


----------



## SteveAna

proudmomma said:


> Oh SteveAna, we aren't being upset by that. we know that 309 visas are exempted from the qouta.. what's upsetting is that our CO told us they cannot grant anymore 300 visas this year, and yet just today another one got hers. and she only waited for 4months.
> 
> we are upset because they are misleading.


I feel your pain Proudmomma.  No need to be politically correct. This is what happens when you're dealing with liars. Not much fun right?

No longer will decision ready applications will be given priority.

Our "New system" which replaces the previous "New System" will give "equity" to the applications that are not decision ready. Therefore visa's will be granted in the order of there submission.

Like all systems that are created to make things "fair" for the minority, the majority ends up suffering. Think Obamacare. 
And just like Obamacare the new lie sounded good with people being given visa's in a queue, but it is clearly not happening. All that has happened is that wait times have blown out even further for many while the minority are getting there Visa way before anyone else. Just like you are saying and we are observing.

Research the timelines on this site. Its irrefutable.

Our decision to not do the medical xray due to pregnancy should not impact on your life. Nor should anybody else's decisions, ineptitude, laziness, stupidity affect you and yours! People need to grow up and take responsibility. If the new system were true, nobody should be getting a visa until we do. Read there own legislation. 

The very definition of a Democracy is that the majority is given precedence over the minority. What you are seeing here is bold faced communism, but if people wanna believe we live in a democracy because that's what the government keeps calling itself, then fine. No problem mate.
I know what my eyes see and my ears hear.


----------



## SteveAna

sugarstoned said:


> Mooang,
> 
> I was only surprised one day when I got a call from the courier saying my documents from Immi will be delivered. It was my grant letter!
> 
> Sugar-Stoned


Wow........


----------



## exploring

godsgift said:


> Hello superfly, yes im very sure by the term my co used! She said they already hit the quota for pmv so they cant grant anymore. Because thete is no more visa available.But after few days my friend from other forum informed she got her pmv grant dec 8 and her friend also received a grant same day with her. My fiance called my co and she said the same thing. If it is really cut off then why just yesterday someone got the grant again. So obviously its not true that they already reached the quota. Why she said that i dont know. On this forum wei dont hear any grant but on the other forum i know 3 people who got their grant, 2 got their grant dec 3 both spousal visa and dec 8 pmv grant. They arey fb friends.


 If immigration has been and still are granting visas to applicants who have only waited a short time then the system would appear to be unfair. It's like winning the lotto. Please let me win. It's very stressful to think about so is much better to stay cool and wait for your time. What else can we do?


----------



## godsgift

exploring said:


> If immigration has been and still are granting visas to applicants who have only waited a short time then the system would appear to be unfair. It's like winning the lotto. Please let me win. It's very stressful to think about so is much better to stay cool and wait for your time. What else can we do?


Hello exploring, yeah we dont have choice but to wait. But it is so hard to stay cool when someone gave you false hope but as what my fiance said thats life. Oh well im over it lol. Let just hope that soon we will be the pne to win lottery. Just today my friend geraldine got her pmv grant. She lodged june 26. Lucky her!!!

Good luck on your application exploring!
God bless

Godsgift


----------



## shinyshan

Hope all of us be granted this x-mas season. Would be a very precious present! My fiance is coming on xmas until new year!


----------



## jhoy0320

godsgift said:


> Hello exploring, yeah we dont have choice but to wait. But it is so hard to stay cool when someone gave you false hope but as what my fiance said thats life. Oh well im over it lol. Let just hope that soon we will be the pne to win lottery. Just today my friend geraldine got her pmv grant. She lodged june 26. Lucky her!!! Good luck on your application exploring! God bless Godsgift


 hi sis godgifts yhup I heard from the other forum as well that she just got her pmv visa just this afternoon..so lucky hey?..hopefully will get our luck very soon..we may never know we might be next in line..keep hoping and praying.godbless us all..


----------



## proudmomma

jhoy0320 said:


> hi sis godgifts yhup I heard from the other forum as well that she just got her pmv visa just this afternoon..so lucky hey?..hopefully will get our luck very soon..we may never know we might be next in line..keep hoping and praying.godbless us all..


You are right jhoy, WE WILL BE NEXT IN LINE. Nothing is impossible with God.. Keep praying! GodBless us


----------



## proudmomma

shinyshan said:


> Hope all of us be granted this x-mas season. Would be a very precious present! My fiance is coming on xmas until new year!


Woooohooo! Something to forward to. Enjoy the season Shinyshan! Keeping fingers crossed and keep on praying


----------



## CollegeGirl

For whatever it's worth, there are a ton of us from the US who applied in March and April still waiting on our visas (myself included). It is incredibly disheartening to see tons of people get grants through the same embassy in just 2-3 months, but it's happening here as well.


----------



## exploring

CollegeGirl said:


> For whatever it's worth, there are a ton of us from the US who applied in March and April still waiting on our visas (myself included). It is incredibly disheartening to see tons of people get grants through the same embassy in just 2-3 months, but it's happening here as well.


 I wonder why so many people want to immigrate to Australia when they already have permany residence in the UK and the US? How would that compare to an applicant coming straight from the Philippines?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Why would you NOT want to move to Australia? More of a laid-back culture, nicer weather than where I am now, and an experience of living in a different place. I'm a world traveler - I love living in different places (though I've only lived outside the US once before, and only for several months). Also, for me, my fiance has an excellent job in Australia and loves it there... not a tough decision.


----------



## proudmomma

I prefer Australia than US or UK too.. Aside from the weather and way of living , people say it's one of the SAFEST countries to live in. Not to mention our loved ones are there


----------



## SteveAna

Historically it is faster as they are low risk countries, but now it seems to be nothing more than a turkey shoot. There appears to be no rhyme or reason as to why some are granted and others are not. 

People with no children and together for a short time are getting fast grants while people who have been together for years and have children are in for a long wait. But it is all over the place. The reverse can also be true.

All that people are expecting is a "fair playing field" or first come first served. But it is far from that. You can build a house in 12 weeks, but they cant make a decision on a visa in 12 months? 

Oh yeah, the "complex" case excuse. How complicated can it be? Sounds like Lawyer speak to me.

Never in history have they held so much data and information on people, had so many certificates for this and licenses for that...Yet they STILL require all this time to investigate and make an informed decision?

I laugh when I read the Government claiming that boat people are "Queue jumpers" hahahaha. What Queue?


Anyone have a big boat for hire?


----------



## aussiesteve

exploring said:


> I wonder why so many people want to immigrate to Australia when they already have permany residence in the UK and the US? How would that compare to an applicant coming straight from the Philippines?


Because that is where their intended spouse lives!
This thread is for PMVs not general migration.


----------



## jhoy0320

Another pmv visa holder has been granted yesterday on the other forum..and she lodged her application august 2013..so lucky..now I'm started to wonder when will our visa who lodged June ever be granted..so sad..I hope We can get a bit of their luck as well soon..keep praying and hoping .goodluck everyone and godbless us all waiting.


----------



## SteveAna

Maybe we need to join the other forum?


----------



## exploring

jhoy0320 said:


> Another pmv visa holder has been granted yesterday on the other forum..and she lodged her application august 2013..so lucky..now I'm started to wonder when will our visa who lodged June ever be granted..so sad..I hope We can get a bit of their luck as well soon..keep praying and hoping .goodluck everyone and godbless us all waiting.


We lodged our application at the end of may. I assume any changes in policy would have come into effect in the new financial year. I pray things will work out.


----------



## gretz57

To June pmv applicants waiting for approval,
It is heartbreaking to learn and know applicants whose visas are readily issued are those without children ? Maybe, there are also other reasons,only they know and we want to find out. It is still a puzzle to me. 

It is quite disheartening to know that we assume our docs are complete and yet there are those who applied from June-August 2013, ( we are ahead of them ) whose visas are approved ,huh? Is it because we have dependents? And yet they say ,it is now 9-12 months processing and yet we know that there are those applicants from June-August whose visas are approved? It hurts because I feel something is not cleared or we just read it between lines? I am emotional at this stage because I was not expecting that I would be spending this Christmas away from my partner.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jhoy0320

gretz57 said:


> To June pmv applicants waiting for approval, It is heartbreaking to learn and know applicants whose visas are readily issued are those without children ? Maybe, there are also other reasons,only they know and we want to find out. It is still a puzzle to me. It is quite disheartening to know that we assume our docs are complete and yet there are those who applied from June-August 2013, ( we are ahead of them ) whose visas are approved ,huh? Is it because we have dependents? And yet they say ,it is now 9-12 months processing and yet we know that there are those applicants from June-August whose visas are approved? It hurts because I feel something is not cleared or we just read it between lines? I am emotional at this stage because I was not expecting that I would be spending this Christmas away from my partner. Just my 2 cents.


 totally true sis.and believe me i feel for you.hoping will have our visa soon..godbless


----------



## woody007

jhoy0320 said:


> Another pmv visa holder has been granted yesterday on the other forum..and she lodged her application august 2013..so lucky..now I'm started to wonder when will our visa who lodged June ever be granted..so sad..I hope We can get a bit of their luck as well soon..keep praying and hoping .goodluck everyone and godbless us all waiting.


hi at least Visas are being granted and good on the people who are the lucky ones hopefully will all be us soon we applied the end of July so we hoping praying crossing all our fingers and toes ours be soon 
but with these visas u never know our visa may be next yr is all a waiting game and some people get very lucky 2 months others are waiting more than 12 months for what appears no real reason if we waiting that long i told my fiance i would be going crazy lol 
I think we all need a lot of Patience in this visa process and lots of prayers 
would be nice if the dept gave us our visas for christmas 
good luck everyone 
Cheers 
Woody


----------



## SteveAna

gretz57 said:


> To June pmv applicants waiting for approval,
> It is heartbreaking to learn and know applicants whose visas are readily issued are those without children ? Maybe, there are also other reasons,only they know and we want to find out. It is still a puzzle to me.
> 
> It is quite disheartening to know that we assume our docs are complete and yet there are those who applied from June-August 2013, ( we are ahead of them ) whose visas are approved ,huh? Is it because we have dependents? And yet they say ,it is now 9-12 months processing and yet we know that there are those applicants from June-August whose visas are approved? It hurts because I feel something is not cleared or we just read it between lines? I am emotional at this stage because I was not expecting that I would be spending this Christmas away from my partner.
> Just my 2 cents.


BINGO!

The Australian Government doesn't give a **** about children. We have a newborn and a 15 month old literally passing out here in the Philippines and we applied in April. Poor things got none of mum's blood by the look of them.

Of course, Australian Immigration being an anti-family department does not help matters. Handout the defacto and PMV's ASAP and of course students must be given PRIORITY above all others. Simply an easy way to get Citizenship and nothing more.

The Australian Government through the auspices of the immigration department have made it very clear that they can and will marginalize and discriminate against families.

Families should be given PRIORITY. You can be politically correct all you want and promote all kinds of new age agendas and thinking, but who is going to pay for it all? Our children if you are lucky.

I'm over all this. Best to just go away and forget about these people and then one day we will get approved once all the "special interests" have been taken care of.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wish PMVs and de facto visas were being given priority... I would love to not be waiting for 8 months already for my PMV, as would others on this forum waiting 12 months or even up to two years for one. 

Just because someone is married doesn't give them any more right to be with their partner than someone who is a de facto partner with someone else, or someone engaged to someone else. I've known my fiance for seven and a half years... should someone who met their spouse three months ago and married right away get their visa first? Just because we are not officially married yet doesn't mean we aren't a family. We already think and behave like spouses... we're just waiting on DIBP to grant our visa so we can exchange rings and make it official. 

You get into a serious swamp of impossible-to-fairly-compare cases when you try to start prioritizing one type of partner over another. Families with children are already prioritized in that the 12-month requirement is waived, and they get to go directly to permanent visas more quickly. 

If families with children were ALWAYS prioritized, there are so many that that would leave people like me waiting for YEARS to be with the people we love... hardly compassionate. 

The solution is not to prioritize one type of application over another - that is short-sighted. The solution is to hire MORE case officers at embassies around the world so more applications can be processed at a time and ALL families of ALL types get to be with each other more quickly.


----------



## CollegeGirl

As an example, there are two - yes, TWO - case officers at the DC embassy handling ALL partner visa (309 and 300) cases. It's ludicrous.


----------



## sugarstoned

CollegeGirl said:


> As an example, there are two - yes, TWO - case officers at the DC embassy handling ALL partner visa (309 and 300) cases. It's ludicrous.


 Just 2?! Crazy. Are they tryna cut back on budget or something? I have always thought PMV visas gets granted faster than the Spousal. Back when I was waiting for my 309, 75% of the PMV Filipino applicants got approved faster than the 309. I wonder what caused the change tho? New administration? It is stressful indeed waiting for the grant especially since everyone wants to spend the Holidays with their loved ones in Au.

SS


----------



## proudmomma

Sad to say sugarstoned but members from another forum have all the luck that we do not have here. Their PMVs are getting a grant within 2-3months. What an envy for me!  I think some case officers are working double time, while some are leisurely taking their time. Just saying.


----------



## CollegeGirl

PMVs are theoretically supposed to be faster, but it has nothing to do with "prioritization" and everything to do with the requirements. PMV applicants have to prove they intend to marry and that they've met in person, while spouse/de facto applicants have to prove financial ties and joint households. Much more evidence required for the latter, so they take longer to process. Supposedly. But as we're seeing, that isn't always the case.


----------



## Maggie-May24

SteveAna said:


> Of course, Australian Immigration being an anti-family department does not help matters. Handout the defacto and PMV's ASAP and of course students must be given PRIORITY above all others. Simply an easy way to get Citizenship and nothing more.
> 
> The Australian Government through the auspices of the immigration department have made it very clear that they can and will marginalize and discriminate against families. :


Do you have evidence to support this?


----------



## shinyshan

jhoy0320 said:


> Another pmv visa holder has been granted yesterday on the other forum..and she lodged her application august 2013..so lucky..now I'm started to wonder when will our visa who lodged June ever be granted..so sad..I hope We can get a bit of their luck as well soon..keep praying and hoping .goodluck everyone and godbless us all waiting.


I am a June applicant of PMV too..and still waiting.. Hope they will grant our visa before year end! It would be the best present we can receive. My fiance is coming from Dec.22 to Jan.2. Its been 10 months away from the last time we've been together. We are already preparing small things for our wedding in Australia next year and its hard to plan and prepare if I'm still here. Good luck to all of us waiting!


----------



## samargirl

Some applicants are so lucky to have a CO with a good heart. I just completed all the addtl docs my CO asked from me, hoping for visa grant early next year. I lodged mine last september 12.
I wish luck for all of us who still waiting.


----------



## SteveAna

maggie-may24 said:


> Do you have evidence to support this?


Of course I do. It is DIAC'S own policy. Children are neither a plus or a minus concerning your application and this instruction came directly from my Immigration Lawyer. In other words, there *value/meaning* to the Australian Government concerning your application is exactly ZERO.

I could say in my application that I have two pet pigs that will be migrating with us and DIAC would give that the same weighted consideration as our two children. (No consideration)

How can any organization apply a zero value to a segment of our society and NOT be either marginalizing them or discriminating against them?

I agree with College girl that more case officers are required and prioritizing would probably not work. Though to be fair, they had the very same policy in place for many years concerning "decision ready applications" So I do not see any difference. If nothing else, Australians should be given priority over all other Visa applications. Nobody could possible argue with this. Who is the Government working for, anyone but Australian taxpayers? This is a joint application.

I was also very surprised when I found out that it is locals who work in our overseas embassies and that a Foreigner would be making a decision on my families future or at the very least heavily contributing to it. I just assumed that our case officer would be Australian and that Australians would be given those jobs.

It may be a Senior Immigration Officer who makes the final decision, but the file would most certainly come with the Alien workers opinion and recommendation and that would weigh heavily on the decision as one officer would not have the time to fully vet each application that passes his desk.

I have read many "Visa denied" stories and many of the decisions pertain to information that was not provided, yet the applicants repeatedly state how a CD with 200 pictures ect WAS provided. The Alien worker has sunk them. See the problem?

How much does a local in the Philippines make per month working for the embassy? $400-$500 at best? Yet we pay nearly 4 grand per application and there is not enough change left over to hire more case officers? "Of course the government has costs making inquiries to Australian departments ect" 
Oh really? I thought that my 45% tax rate was paying for those departments to function and to provide services to me IF required.

This is penny pinching and profiteering on a grand scale! Further, they don't give a toss about Australian Citizens who are 100% part of this process also and we know that from there actions. If they cared even a little, they would increase the amount of case workers immediately for Australians with overseas partners and families. The rest of the tourist stream could remain the same.

A childless couple should never be prioritized over a family and we are seeing this happening again and again. In other words, if you applied for your Visa in May and you have no children and a family applied in April, then every effort should be made to expedite the earlier application that has children involved. But they don't, because children have a zero value to the Australian Government.

In regards to my statement about students, just walk around Melbourne or get a taxi from the airport. I also ran a food production factory in Australia and it became a constant interruption to my work day with mainly Indian/SriLankan students asking for jobs. We had to place "no entry to public" signs and lock the front doors.

About 50% of our work force (mostly students) Maximum 20 hours per week were Indian/Srilankan and good guys, so don't play the race card with me. Just facts. It started in about 2009-2010. So something definitely changed with student numbers and this is of course going to be detrimental to family and also partner visa waiting times as the government see's no need to increase funding.

I hope one of us gets the POWER BALL number before Christmas/New Year. All the best.


----------



## SteveAna

CollegeGirl said:


> As an example, there are two - yes, TWO - case officers at the DC embassy handling ALL partner visa (309 and 300) cases. It's ludicrous.


INCREDIBLE.

I am not going to slink away after this process. I think everybody should at least write to the minister and also there MP and strongly word there feelings about what is happening to Australians and there partners. It is criminal considering the amount of overseas visa holders the country has right now. Of course we welcome Foreigners from all countries and new Australians, but not if it affects Australian Citizens already here and it clearly is.


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just want to ask who received pmv/ spouse grant from the philippines last month or this month. Good luck to all!!
> 
> God bless everyone


 Hi Godgift,
how was your application? 
we are still waiting


----------



## daya83

A friend of mine applied for a dependent student visa (her hubby is here on a student visa) in april & was granted exactly a month after the application.i dont understand why its so easy & so quick for them to get a visa but when a husband/wife of an australian citizen who has the means to support a partner applies for a visa,they make you wait for so long.its just so unfair!!! We're on our 6th month of waiting & im just nearly over it.we emailed immigration & some random staff replied that it takes approx 9-12 months for it to be processed & that it might be march 2014 that they could finalise it.


----------



## aussiesteve

daya83 said:


> A friend of mine applied for a dependent student visa (her hubby is here on a student visa) in april & was granted exactly a month after the application.i dont understand why its so easy & so quick for them to get a visa but when a husband/wife of an australian citizen who has the means to support a partner applies for a visa,they make you wait for so long.its just so unfair!!! We're on our 6th month of waiting & im just nearly over it.we emailed immigration & some random staff replied that it takes approx 9-12 months for it to be processed & that it might be march 2014 that they could finalise it.


Hi Daya83
The reason these visas are quicker is that they are only temporary. A PMV is a pathway to a PR and Citizenship


----------



## aussiesteve

SteveAna said:


> INCREDIBLE.
> 
> I am not going to slink away after this process. I think everybody should at least write to the minister and also there MP and strongly word there feelings about what is happening to Australians and there partners. It is criminal considering the amount of overseas visa holders the country has right now. Of course we welcome Foreigners from all countries and new Australians, but not if it affects Australian Citizens already here and it clearly is.


Good luck SteveAnna
It was like this 25 years ago when I went through it and I doubt if it will change.
As I have said previously I have been told that the locally employed staff have no hope of becoming citizens unlike those of other embassies and seem to make things difficult for their fellow nationals trying to leave.
If the children are your own then they are Australians by descent and they only need passports, they don't need any immigration application , in fact being Australian Citizens may assist their mothers application.
The matter of student visas is something different, it follows a different stream and is only a temporary entry.
I hope you get a visa grant soon, i know what its like to wait 15 months to get a reply, at least you are together.


----------



## Gummy bear

SteveAna said:


> Of course I do. It is DIAC'S own policy. Children are neither a plus or a minus concerning your application and this instruction came directly from my Immigration Lawyer. In other words, there *value/meaning* to the Australian Government concerning your application is exactly ZERO.
> 
> I could say in my application that I have two pet pigs that will be migrating with us and DIAC would give that the same weighted consideration as our two children. (No consideration)
> 
> How can any organization apply a zero value to a segment of our society and NOT be either marginalizing them or discriminating against them?
> 
> I agree with College girl that more case officers are required and prioritizing would probably not work. Though to be fair, they had the very same policy in place for many years concerning "decision ready applications" So I do not see any difference. If nothing else, Australians should be given priority over all other Visa applications. Nobody could possible argue with this. Who is the Government working for, anyone but Australian taxpayers? This is a joint application.
> 
> I was also very surprised when I found out that it is locals who work in our overseas embassies and that a Foreigner would be making a decision on my families future or at the very least heavily contributing to it. I just assumed that our case officer would be Australian and that Australians would be given those jobs.
> 
> It may be a Senior Immigration Officer who makes the final decision, but the file would most certainly come with the Alien workers opinion and recommendation and that would weigh heavily on the decision as one officer would not have the time to fully vet each application that passes his desk.
> 
> I have read many "Visa denied" stories and many of the decisions pertain to information that was not provided, yet the applicants repeatedly state how a CD with 200 pictures ect WAS provided. The Alien worker has sunk them. See the problem?
> How much does a local in the Philippines make per month working for the embassy? $400-$500 at best?
> This is penny pinching and profiteering on a grand scale!
> .


your comments are too personal
The delay in processing is there for a reason ,to slow down non genuine applications.
Your attack on Philippine workers is not realy justified. Your attack on the Australian government is without foundation 
Your comments are not helpful to this forum ,and do not contain factual unbiased information just supposition.


----------



## Gummy bear

aussiesteve said:


> Good luck SteveAnna
> As I have said previously I have been told that the locally employed staff have no hope of becoming citizens unlike those of other embassies and seem to make things difficult for their fellow nationals trying to leave.
> .


This kind of comment does not need to be expressed here. You have no facts to support your comment . you have been told by who.........
If you have have verifiable facts then please post them
These comment are not helpful to other PMV forum uses


----------



## godsgift

janinerika said:


> Hi Godgift,
> how was your application?
> we are still waiting


Hello janinerika, sad to say im still waiting! My co gave me false hope i dont receive the grant she promised. She just said she cant grant it yet becauae no more visa is available. But you can see applicants receiving grant left and right! She said my visa status is ready to grant so i am waiting and hoping that before she have her holidays she will grant me and gretz57 because we both have the same co and the same timelime. Good luck on your application i hope you also have your grant soon. So depressing to spend xmas away from the one you love. Good luck and god bless you!

Merry christmas janinerika.


----------



## aussiesteve

Gummy bear said:


> This kind of comment does not need to be expressed here. You have no facts to support your comment . you have been told by who.........
> If you have have verifiable facts then please post them
> These comment are not helpful to other PMV forum uses


Hi Gummy Bear 
As you are not aware of my situation you are in no position to question the veracity of my comments ! Why do you say that my comments are not helpful to others. I have been dealing with the Australian Embassy in Manila over the last 25 years how long have you been dealing with them?
My experience with local employees making things as difficult as possible is my own!
When I applied for my wife's PMV you had to have an interview. We attended together and despite the fact that we were sitting in front of her she insisted that we produce a photograph of us together to prove we had personally met! If that is not pedantic what is ? That meeting set the tone for the rest of my dealings with the embassy.
As far as getting citizenship after working at other foreign embassies, it is my understanding that after a set period time people working for the Canadian Embassy can apply for a PR visa. This was the case though it may not still apply.I stand to be corrected


----------



## dunan

I have voiced my personal opinion as an expat living here over 6 years n was politely told to........something about Pinoy Pride....upsetting people....lol

BTW.....Almost same age...married 6 years n lived together continuous....volunteered worked with destitute kids via an Aust. Catholic Private Org......

Visa...9 months of hell created for some unknown reason cos they could never tell us why!!!!! and yet some PMV visas get granted in 5-6 months n still complain about how long it takes.....

Is it fair??????????????????? its a JOKE>>>>Now im safely here in Oz I will tell our story when the time is ripe......


----------



## hubby68

well on a separate note, we lodged our PMV in June and recently lodged tourist visa (we will be sure to let CO and Immi in tas know exactly our situation ASAP after watching out for the Offshore conditions).

Our tourist visa has been approved and now we just waiting to check dates and conditions. I hope that because this went through, then the PMV is in order


----------



## Gummy bear

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Gummy Bear
> As you are not aware of my situation you are in no position to question the veracity of my comments ! Why do you say that my comments are not helpful to others. I have been dealing with the Australian Embassy in Manila over the last 25 years how long have you been dealing with them?
> My experience with local employees making things as difficult as possible is my own!
> When I applied for my wife's PMV you had to have an interview. We attended together and despite the fact that we were sitting in front of her she insisted that we produce a photograph of us together to prove we had personally met! If that is not pedantic what is ? That meeting set the tone for the rest of my dealings with the embassy.
> As far as getting citizenship after working at other foreign embassies, it is my understanding that after a set period time people working for the Canadian Embassy can apply for a PR visa. This was the case though it may not still apply.I stand to be corrected


Why have you been dealing with immigration for 25 years ?????
You are just an angry person 
Anyway that has no bearing on my comments .And these comments are not conducive to this forum 
No more comments will be made or answered


----------



## aussiesteve

Gummy bear said:


> Why have you been dealing with immigration for 25 years ?????
> You are just an angry person
> Anyway that has no bearing on my comments .And these comments are not conducive to this forum
> No more comments will be made or answered


Well Gummy Bear you ask me a question and then ,when I provide the answer, you ask me another question which ,before I can answer you call me an "angry person" . You are entitled to your opinion, just as I am to mine.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, let's take it down a notch here, guys, please, and get back on topic.


----------



## sexycola

OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!!


----------



## proudmomma

Congrats sis! don't forget your promise to take me out on a joyride when It's my time to go there too


----------



## sugarstoned

sexycola said:


> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!!


Congrats!! That's a very nice Chrissy pressie!


----------



## gretz57

*Visa granted at last*



sexycola said:


> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!!


Hello sexy cola,
This is what I told you. I am happy for you. I hope ,we ,June applicants will be next.


----------



## godsgift

sexycola said:


> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!!


Happy for you sis!!!


----------



## hubby68

Fantastic. We got tourist today 
Doesn't have NFS, valid right away.


----------



## jhoy0320

sexycola said:


> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!!


 hi girl..that' gives me hope atleast its good to know that the embassy are still granting visa even before Christmas..congrats girl and happy for u..hope our visa is on its way soon.. Godbless everyone.keep our faith and prayers..


----------



## shinyshan

sexycola said:


> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!![
> 
> Congrats!! When did u lodge your visa? Is it PMV or partner visa?


----------



## omv2

*After I recieve my Spouse Visa Grant*

Congratulations to all visa granted.
and Good luck to your journey together with your spouse.

So, after receiving visa grant email and CFO seminar what should we do? 
Is it just pack and book a flight to Au?

If you can share your info and experience for those who are still waiting.

Wish you all a Happy Holidays......


----------



## omv2

shinyshan said:


> sexycola said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!![
> 
> Congrats!! When did u lodge your visa? Is it PMV or partner visa?
> 
> 
> 
> As she said fiance (PMV)
Click to expand...


----------



## sexycola

shinyshan said:


> sexycola said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Our visa granted today!!! I'm only expecting an email from my CO since my fiance sent our CO an email yesterday morning..when i checked on my email to see the verification of the hotel I just booked online I saw an email coming from AU Immig. I'm not even expecting its our visa until I saw the attachment..OMG!! God is so good!! My fiance is just beside me when I read the email. We're all happy!! He will be going back to AU on Jan. 1, but I'm not yet prepared to go there soon as I want to spend x'mas and new year here!!I really wish everyone will get an approval of their visa soon!!! May God Bless u All!![
> 
> Congrats!! When did u lodge your visa? Is it PMV or partner visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Its PMV. we lodged our application June 28, 2013. I'm so happy they approved my visa together with my dependent child 8y/o (even w/o giving them sole custody for her as I'm a single parent).
> 
> Thanks to all of you here! Don't lose hope June applicants, I just got my visa approve for 5mons. and 11 days to be exact!  My CO is so nice even she don't msg. us much only when she asked for addt'l requirements just after we been told she is our CO.
Click to expand...


----------



## superfly

That is a great news! Congrats Sexycola!! 

But then it skipped me I lodged my PMV 26June2013...
I wonder what's wrong with my papers.  
I don't want to ask my unknown case officer but i can't help think what's goin on with her assessment... Silly me..


----------



## sugarstoned

omv2 said:


> Congratulations to all visa granted.
> and Good luck to your journey together with your spouse.
> 
> So, after receiving visa grant email and CFO seminar what should we do?
> Is it just pack and book a flight to Au?
> 
> If you can share your info and experience for those who are still waiting.
> 
> Wish you all a Happy Holidays......


I didn't fly immediately to Sydney. I spent a month with family and friends. I also spent a month deciding what clothes I want to include in my luggage lol But yea, its pretty much 'pack and book a flight to Au'. I booked my flight with PAL because of their special baggage allowance for first time migrants. You might wanna consider that.

Congratulations and safe trip!


----------



## dunan

That shits me....PAL only allowed me 23KG baggage allowance n said there was no special allowance for first time migrants....typical...I should not be surprised really lol...

Superfly just hang in there..there is no explanation who gets what first, so just do not over stress...took us 9 months to get here....


----------



## gretz57

*Gods gift visa approved today*

I am happy to know that Godsgift visa is granted today. We had a chat last night and I ask her to be my prayer partner for our visa grant. Alas! She received her Pmv visa today(Dec. 18, 2013). She lodged her application last June 10, 2013. Six months and 7 days waiting.


----------



## proudmomma

gretz57 said:


> I am happy to know that Godsgift visa is granted today. We had a chat last night and I ask her to be my prayer partner for our visa grant. Alas! She received her Pmv visa today(Dec. 18, 2013). She lodged her application last June 10, 2013. Six months and 7 days waiting.


God is good! Ours should be on their way soon  this gave me newfound hope since we share her CO!

Godbless us all


----------



## Gummy bear

I do not wish to cause any issues
This forum is very useful to all who have Prospective spouses awaiting visa approvals and supplies very good advice, witch i am grateful for.
I do have one issue though ,i am an atheist ,and find any comments about GOD and his work offensive .
Religion has no place in these forums
Thankyou


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gummy bear said:


> I do not wish to cause any issues
> This forum is very useful to all who have Prospective spouses awaiting visa approvals and supplies very good advice, witch i am grateful for.
> I do have one issue though ,i am an atheist ,and find any comments about GOD and his work offensive .
> Religion has no place in these forums
> Thankyou


For what it's worth, I'm not religious myself, either, Gummy bear, so I understand where you're coming from. That said, there's no forum rule about religious comments. If someone were lecturing you about violating their religion's covenants by living together before marriage, for example, I'd step in and stop it right away, but I see no problem with a general "God bless us all." When I see comments like this, I just scroll past them. Ideally, you should do the same.

If someone is directing such a comment at you _specifically_, you can politely note to them that you're not a believer and would appreciate such comments not being directed at you in the future, and they should honor that request. If they don't, just let me know.


----------



## Gummy bear

CollegeGirl said:


> For what it's worth, I'm not religious myself, either, Gummy bear, so I understand where you're coming from. That said, there's no forum rule about religious comments. If someone were lecturing you about violating their religion's covenants by living together before marriage, for example, I'd step in and stop it right away, but I see no problem with a general "God bless us all." When I see comments like this, I just scroll past them. Ideally, you should do the same.
> 
> If someone is directing such a comment at you _specifically_, you can politely note to them that you're not a believer and would appreciate such comments not being directed at you in the future, and they should honor that request. If they don't, just let me know.


OK point taken


----------



## sugarstoned

Gummy bear said:


> I do not wish to cause any issues This forum is very useful to all who have Prospective spouses awaiting visa approvals and supplies very good advice, witch i am grateful for. I do have one issue though ,i am an atheist ,and find any comments about GOD and his work offensive . Religion has no place in these forums Thankyou


Last time I checked this forum is for everyone who wishes to migrate, work or study in Australia regardless of religious background etc. The Philippines is predominantly religious which this thread is for: applications coming from the Philippines. It all boils down to respecting each other. You can't just say stop mentioning God coz I am an atheist and it is offensive. Afterall, we are here to help one another and not talk about what god everyone's praying to.


----------



## dunan

Ahhhhhh...gummy is prob just a bit cranky cos it needs a new pair of dentures....hehe


----------



## eserethj14

CONGRATULATIONS to Sexycola and Godsgift and whoever got their visa grant this month!!!! Hopefully July applicants next in line  

Does it matter the NOIM date when they grant the visa? I applied 18th July and my NOIM date is June 2014...do they base it also whoever got the closest wedding date and they will grant earlier? 

Goodluck everyone!!! Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## jhoy0320

To my sis godgifts im so happy for you sis..and goodluck on your journey with your hubby.hope ours will be on its way soon..congrats..


----------



## toochling

eserethj14 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Sexycola and Godsgift and whoever got their visa grant this month!!!! Hopefully July applicants next in line
> 
> Does it matter the NOIM date when they grant the visa? I applied 18th July and my NOIM date is June 2014...do they base it also whoever got the closest wedding date and they will grant earlier?
> 
> Goodluck everyone!!! Happy Christmas!!!


Hi, I don't think that they consider NOIM dates as I have asked that question previously as well, ours is registered February 2014 and we just hope that they will grant the visa before the date. But as to your question, no they don't consider that as their basis.


----------



## godsgift

jhoy0320 said:


> To my sis godgifts im so happy for you sis..and goodluck on your journey with your hubby.hope ours will be on its way soon..congrats..


Thanks sis joy! Im happy that my long wait is over! Good luck to everyone and god bless you sis joy!


----------



## sexycola

eserethj14 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Sexycola and Godsgift and whoever got their visa grant this month!!!! Hopefully July applicants next in line
> 
> Does it matter the NOIM date when they grant the visa? I applied 18th July and my NOIM date is June 2014...do they base it also whoever got the closest wedding date and they will grant earlier?
> 
> Goodluck everyone!!! Happy Christmas!!!


congrats sis godsgift! Nice to meet u in person @ CFO office yesterday. eserethj14 our NOIM dated dec. 14, 2013. and then our visa granted dec. 17, 2013.

Congrats to all who have their visa this month!! To all waiting for sure u will have yours soon!! God is good! In His own perfect time It will be grant soon! Merry Christmas and HAppy New Year!


----------



## cheenz

audie said:


> hello and good evening, I would like to asked if my sponsor needs to provide a police check even my children is not yet migrating with me? We are planning now to file the fiancee visa? thanks and waiting for a reply


hello sender.. I think only the applicant who need to provide the police checks


----------



## jhoy0320

godsgift said:


> Thanks sis joy! Im happy that my long wait is over! Good luck to everyone and god bless you sis joy!


 thanks sis..hope our visa will be next in line soon..godbless u too sis..goodluck to everyone who are still waiting like us..keep the faith and prayers..i know it would be worth the wait..


----------



## mrswooody007

*If migration agent's policy is not to follow up with the immig*

Hi everyone. May I have an inquiry here and I really appreciate to get your responses.

Our PMV applications were prepared and lodged with the assistance of a registered migration agent in Manila last July 2013. As we would like to know the current status of our case but the policy of the migration agent is not to follow up nor contact the immig office about our visa application unless the immig need an additional info and verifications from us. Thus our migration agent will not contact the immig visa office to inquire.

My query is if it is okay that we will contact the immig visa office without the consent of our migration agent?


----------



## mrswooody007

Finally we have our PMV granted today Dec. 20, 2013. We lodged it with the assistance of a migration agent from Down Under Visa last July 2013. Thanks to our agent, a new phase in my Life is commencing. We'll still be keeping in touch here in this informative forum as we head to our next stage -Visa 820/801 after our Marriage. All is well.


----------



## dunan

Congrats....my wife has been here 2 weeks, n even though she misses her family, she absolutely loves it....


----------



## sugarstoned

Congrats MrsWoody and to everyone on their visa grant! 

True that Dunan, I am loving it here as well. The only thing I miss though is the food. At the moment I am craving for dried fish!


----------



## dunan

HAHAHA.....we found a pinoy grocery very close to home n yes.....dried fish was top of the list...but it cost $3.75 for quarter kilo.....only thing we cannot find as yet is Bagoong...even had the only thing I will not eat n that's Balut.....cheers


----------



## chicken999

Hi guys if u have any African shops near u they stock dried fish and good prices too


----------



## jhoy0320

mrswooody007 said:


> Finally we have our PMV granted today Dec. 20, 2013. We lodged it with the assistance of a migration agent from Down Under Visa last July 2013. Thanks to our agent, a new phase in my Life is commencing. We'll still be keeping in touch here in this informative forum as we head to our next stage -Visa 820/801 after our Marriage. All is well.


 congrats mrswoody on your grant visa..and goodluck on your journey with your fiancé..hoping one day soon il be posting the same thing..godbless everyone & for those who are still waiting for their visa like me keep the faith & prayers..


----------



## proudmomma

mrswooody007 said:


> Finally we have our PMV granted today Dec. 20, 2013. We lodged it with the assistance of a migration agent from Down Under Visa last July 2013. Thanks to our agent, a new phase in my Life is commencing. We'll still be keeping in touch here in this informative forum as we head to our next stage -Visa 820/801 after our Marriage. All is well.


Congratulations mrswoody007! cheers to all who got their Visa this month! hoping to get ours soon!


----------



## ikihajimaru

hi guys! how is the applications? loving the bright and sunny darwin.. its hot.. hot.. hot.. for all the pmv holders i suggest u take the 510 hrs of free english class of the Immigration. very helpful inregards to know how and what australia all about! u get free bus rides! lolzz


----------



## daya83

has anyone or know of anyone who applied for a spouse visa in june 2013 who's been granted their visas?its mostly been PMV grants that has appeared here.


----------



## shinyshan

I am a june applicant on PMV. Visa not yet granted.


----------



## mrswooody007

ikihajimaru said:


> hi guys! how is the applications? loving the bright and sunny darwin.. its hot.. hot.. hot.. for all the pmv holders i suggest u take the 510 hrs of free eng ikilish class of the Immigration. very helpful inregards to know how and what australia all about! u get free bus rides! lolzz


Hi ikihajimaru, may I know how and where I can avail that? Am interested.


----------



## Johnykitong

Hi everyone,

Since the previous forum was closed, I will be sharing my experience with regard to my partner visa subclass 309. I lodged m application April 2013 and got the grant yesterday, December 20, 2013! It took me 8 months for the processing. In my case, i overlooked the medical appointment that should have been done within 28 days after receiving the acknowledgement letter. Let me be an example and inspiration to others, read every detail on the letters that the embassy are sending you, and remember, good things happen to those who wait. May God bless everyone and i am hoping for your grant as well. Extend your patience everyone! May you all have happy holidays! 
I do have some questions though:
1. Initial entry date on my grant letter is june 2014, can i still enter australia before it?
2. When and where can i attend the cfo?
3. Are there any additional req/info/docs that i need to bring? 

Thanks alot! God bless you all!


----------



## dunan

Hi Johnny....you can enter anytime at any Australian port....before expiary date.....once you activate visa you can catch a return flight home if you wish to.....just note the second date is when you need to be back in OZ n stay....

Try this site, it tells you everything re-CFO...click the CFO link on left of page

US Visa Specialists


----------



## proudmomma

Hi guys! Anyone here who knows anyone who lodge a PMV application last sept and got a grant?


----------



## sexycola

mrswooody007 said:


> Finally we have our PMV granted today Dec. 20, 2013. We lodged it with the assistance of a migration agent from Down Under Visa last July 2013. Thanks to our agent, a new phase in my Life is commencing. We'll still be keeping in touch here in this informative forum as we head to our next stage -Visa 820/801 after our Marriage. All is well.


Congrats mrswoody!! this is really a merry xmas for us!! God Bless!!


----------



## cheenz

Hello..Does anyone here lodged their PARTNER VISA 309 APPLICATION last august AND STILL WAITING?? Im new here... and u are free to add me


----------



## superfly

Johnykitong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Since the previous forum was closed, I will be sharing my experience with regard to my partner visa subclass 309. I lodged m application April 2013 and got the grant yesterday, December 20, 2013! It took me 8 months for the processing. In my case, i overlooked the medical appointment that should have been done within 28 days after receiving the acknowledgement letter. Let me be an example and inspiration to others, read every detail on the letters that the embassy are sending you, and remember, good things happen to those who wait. May God bless everyone and i am hoping for your grant as well. Extend your patience everyone! May you all have happy holidays!
> I do have some questions though:
> 1. Initial entry date on my grant letter is june 2014, can i still enter australia before it?
> 2. When and where can i attend the cfo?
> 3. Are there any additional req/info/docs that i need to bring?
> 
> Thanks alot! God bless you all!


This happened to my friend as well. She missed the medical request. So her visa took 7months. Good thing her fiancé emailed immi.
Just wondering after you had the medical is it standard protocol to send immi the medical receipt? Cause I didn't I just called St. Luke's if they forwarded the result, and they said yes.


----------



## samargirl

Superfly said:


> This happened to my friend as well. She missed the medical request. So her visa took 7months. Good thing his fiancé emailed immi.
> Just wondering after you had the medical is it standard protocol to send immi the medical receipt? Cause I didn't I just called St. Luke's if they forwarded the result, and they said yes.


No, we don't need to submit the medical receipt unless I think if they ask, correct me please if im wrong. I think its better if we send email to immi after 5 to 6 mos of waiting.


----------



## superfly

I've been thinking of sending an email, thing is I don't know my case officer. My fiancé thinks its alphabetical. Hahaha. Hence, the silence. I just feel unlucky seeing almost all June applicants got their grants and now I see July applicants get grants. Unlucky me...


----------



## samargirl

superfly said:


> I've been thinking of sending an email, thing is I don't know my case officer. My fiancé thinks its alphabetical. Hahaha. Hence, the silence. I just feel unlucky seeing almost all June applicants got their grants and now I see July applicants get grants. Unlucky me...


Just try to send email at immi, just indicate your file number. But i think they on holiday vacation already. "Just try"


----------



## cheenz

superfly said:


> I've been thinking of sending an email, thing is I don't know my case officer. My fiancé thinks its alphabetical. Hahaha. Hence, the silence. I just feel unlucky seeing almost all June applicants got their grants and now I see July applicants get grants. Unlucky me...[/QU
> 
> send them an email (asking who is your case officer) and dont forget to put your file number..


----------



## cheenz

superfly said:


> I've been thinking of sending an email, thing is I don't know my case officer. My fiancé thinks its alphabetical. Hahaha. Hence, the silence. I just feel unlucky seeing almost all June applicants got their grants and now I see July applicants get grants. Unlucky me...


what visa did u applied?


----------



## cheenz

*hello*



daya83 said:


> has anyone or know of anyone who applied for a spouse visa in june 2013 who's been granted their visas?its mostly been PMV grants that has appeared here.


hello..im august applicant..partner visa 309..im still waiting


----------



## cheenz

Hello everyone.. its been 4 months now since i lodged my partner visa 309 application.. I hope they will grant it very soon.. who among u here august applicant Partner visa 309 and still waiting?? anyway i submitted my NSO documents abit late just this month,i hope its not the reason why its delay... advance merry christmas everyone..i hope our application will be grant very soon for those who wait for the result


----------



## samargirl

cheenz said:


> Hello everyone.. its been 4 months now since i lodged my partner visa 309 application.. I hope they will grant it very soon.. who among u here august applicant Partner visa 309 and still waiting?? anyway i submitted my NSO documents abit late just this month,i hope its not the reason why its delay... advance merry christmas everyone..i hope our application will be grant very soon for those who wait for the result


Some submitted late docs will probably cause delays, but I reckon it depends on our CO if they focus on our application. "Maybe"


----------



## CollegeGirl

Johnykitong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Since the previous forum was closed, I will be sharing my experience with regard to my partner visa subclass 309. I lodged m application April 2013 and got the grant yesterday, December 20, 2013! It took me 8 months for the processing. In my case, i overlooked the medical appointment that should have been done within 28 days after receiving the acknowledgement letter. Let me be an example and inspiration to others, read every detail on the letters that the embassy are sending you, and remember, good things happen to those who wait. May God bless everyone and i am hoping for your grant as well. Extend your patience everyone! May you all have happy holidays!
> I do have some questions though:
> 1. Initial entry date on my grant letter is june 2014, can i still enter australia before it?
> 2. When and where can i attend the cfo?
> 3. Are there any additional req/info/docs that i need to bring?
> 
> Thanks alot! God bless you all!


Johnny - The "initial entry date" is the LATEST date by which you must enter Australia to activate your visa. Once you get the visa grant, you can enter Australia as soon as you like.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Johnykitong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Since the previous forum was closed, I will be sharing my experience with regard to my partner visa subclass 309. I lodged m application April 2013 and got the grant yesterday, December 20, 2013! It took me 8 months for the processing. In my case, i overlooked the medical appointment that should have been done within 28 days after receiving the acknowledgement letter. Let me be an example and inspiration to others, read every detail on the letters that the embassy are sending you, and remember, good things happen to those who wait. May God bless everyone and i am hoping for your grant as well. Extend your patience everyone! May you all have happy holidays!
> I do have some questions though:
> 1. Initial entry date on my grant letter is june 2014, can i still enter australia before it?
> 2. When and where can i attend the cfo?
> 3. Are there any additional req/info/docs that i need to bring?
> 
> Thanks alot! God bless you all!


Hi Johnny
College girl is 100% correct you *must go to Australia before 14 June 2014, or your visa will be cancelled* (talking from personal experience)
CFO can be done in either Manila or Cebu, just google.ph "CFO" for the address
Useful to bring all your documents birth certificate, education documents, drivers license and remember when you get here to get an account at the bank in the first 6 weeks as you will only need to show your passport after that it becomes more difficult


----------



## cheenz

samargirl said:


> Some submitted late docs will probably cause delays, but I reckon it depends on our CO if they focus on our application. "Maybe"


Yeah.. annoying coz i thought the NSO docs that i submitted with my application are ok but they need NSO docs from e.census...


----------



## samargirl

cheenz said:


> Yeah.. annoying coz i thought the NSO docs that i submitted with my application are ok but they need NSO docs from e.census...


In my case she didn't ask for my NSO online because I have a late registered birth certificate just for my two dependents, but she asks for my baptismal and school records as a proof of identity, I do include the photocopy of my I.Ds also. They do that e.census to avoid falsification of documents.


----------



## Aussieboy07

cheenz said:


> Yeah.. annoying coz i thought the NSO docs that i submitted with my application are ok but they need NSO docs from e.census...


More annoying is that if they request additional documents, the time period they give you to provide them eg:49 days is when they will recommence processing your application, even if you return the requested additional information in 3 days they will still wait the full 49 days


----------



## gretz57

Hello everyone,
My fiance received a letter from immigration Manila and the tenor of this letter is this..
Dear Mr C



I am pleased to advise that we have finalised the Prospective Marriage visa application for your fiancé and children.

Your authorised recipient has been notified of the decision. All original documents will be posted to the applicant by courier.

Thank you.

Yours sincerely,

RG

I am the applicant but I have authorized my agent to recieve the communication from DIAC and my agent is nowhere to contact,his phone is out of reach. What does this mean?
By the way, on Dec. 17, 2013, my CO, LB , responded to the quiry of my fiance about thestatus of my application and she said, it is ready for grant but has to wait for release within the next 3 months..With this letter, my fiance wrote to Mr. RK to appeal for early release so as not to be embarrassed to our guests when wedding date on Feb. 15, 2014 is not pushed through.
The letter above is received today.
Will anyone interpret this to us,please? is this visa granted?


----------



## mrswooody007

Tita please call your agent po. He is the authorised recepient of your visa application's decsion. The decision of the immig on your case is sent to her then she should forward it to you.


----------



## Gummy bear

gretz57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My fiance received a letter from immigration Manila and the tenor of this letter is this..
> Dear Mr C
> 
> I am pleased to advise that we have finalised the Prospective Marriage visa application for your fiancé and children.
> 
> Your authorised recipient has been notified of the decision. All original documents will be posted to the applicant by courier.
> 
> Thank you.


Simple ...your visa has been approved you will be sent the original documentation soon


----------



## godsgift

gretz57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My fiance received a letter from immigration Manila and the tenor of this letter is this..
> Dear Mr C
> 
> I am pleased to advise that we have finalised the Prospective Marriage visa application for your fiancé and children.
> 
> Your authorised recipient has been notified of the decision. All original documents will be posted to the applicant by courier.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> RG
> 
> I am the applicant but I have authorized my agent to recieve the communication from DIAC and my agent is nowhere to contact,his phone is out of reach. What does this mean?
> By the way, on Dec. 17, 2013, my CO, LB , responded to the quiry of my fiance about thestatus of my application and she said, it is ready for grant but has to wait for release within the next 3 months..With this letter, my fiance wrote to Mr. RK to appeal for early release so as not to be embarrassed to our guests when wedding date on Feb. 15, 2014 is not pushed through.
> The letter above is received today.
> Will anyone interpret this to us,please? is this visa granted?


Congrats tita greta, you got the grant! Im happy for you! Pls keep me posted, im here is singapore waiting for my connecting flight to perth!!! God is good tita!!,


----------



## sexycola

Mommy Gretz! Congratulations! sorry for late reply! Don't worry you will get your original documents soon. I received the original copy 2days after they grant my visa. So just wait it will be just there on your doorsteps soon!!! Merry X'mas again mommy!


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Hello janinerika, sad to say im still waiting! My co gave me false hope i dont receive the grant she promised. She just said she cant grant it yet becauae no more visa is available. But you can see applicants receiving grant left and right! She said my visa status is ready to grant so i am waiting and hoping that before she have her holidays she will grant me and gretz57 because we both have the same co and the same timelime. Good luck on your application i hope you also have your grant soon. So depressing to spend xmas away from the one you love. Good luck and god bless you!
> 
> Merry christmas janinerika.


Hi Godsgift,
that's a bit frustrating, isn't it?  I am expecting that they will grant it before the year ends.. its sucks not to be with them this Christmas  Our CO called my husband and told him that they were satisfied with the evidences, but the only thing they need is my cenomar from ecensus. anyway, I hope in the start of the year they will grant our visas.

Good Luck! Merry Christmas and wish you all the best for the New Year!


----------



## mrswooody007

janinerika said:


> Hi Godsgift,
> that's a bit frustrating, isn't it?  I am expecting that they will grant it before the year ends.. its sucks not to be with them this Christmas  Our CO called my husband and told him that they were satisfied with the evidences, but the only thing they need is my cenomar from ecensus. anyway, I hope in the start of the year they will grant our visas.
> 
> Good Luck! Merry Christmas and wish you all the best for the New Year!


Hi Janinerika, I believe Godsgift have been granted with the visa last week. She is in Perth now.


----------



## jhoy0320

To miss Gretz..congratulations for you visa grant..hope will have ours soon..goodluck and godbless to all..merry Christmas everyone..keep the faith always..may you all have a nice holiday and blessed new year..


----------



## nora_5470

Hi everyone, I got an e-mail from Australia embassy manila just now. Have anyone of you have got the same letter of this?

"Thank you for your application for a Prospective Marriage (Temporary) visa made on 04 November
2013.
Further Information
In order for us to assess your application, you are required to provide the additional documentation or
further information outlined below. You must submit one original and one photocopy/xerox of each
document.
 Birth certificate(s) for the applicant (and any dependants included in the application), issued by the National Statistic Office (NSO) on Security Paper. (Please refer to the NSO website at
https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current procedures on how to apply for documents online.
Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the
prescribed procedure.)
o Where a birth is late registered, you must also provide a baptismal certificate and
other acceptable forms of identity, such as Elementary School Permanent Record
(form 137-E), Secondary Student's Permanent Record (form 137-A) and/or hospital
records. Certified copies from the Local Civil Registrar are not acceptable.
 Bridal and groom check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant
from the NSO. (Please refer to the NSO website at https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current
procedures on how to apply for documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO
documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure.)
(If you have initiated this process with NSO, please provide the NSO e-census receipt.
 Penal clearances from other countries where you have stayed for over 12 months in the last 10
years. (Please see Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates at
Character and Penal Clearance Requirements). I note on your application that
you have stayed in Australia and Japan which in total have accumulated 12 months.
Please provide this information within 28 days of the date of this letter. This prescribed period
applies whether you are in the Philippines or overseas (such as in Australia on a visitor visa). If
you cannot provide the information within 28 days you should contact this office as soon as possible
and explain or provide any compelling or compassionate reason/s why you are unable to do so. If you
do not provide the requested information within 28 days your application may be decided without the
information requested being taken into account".

I got a dispatch notice from e-census that my requested Birth Certificate and CENOMAR will be delivered to Australian Embassy.. At the moment i am in Australia now and can't give a receipt from NSO instead i forwarded to my Case Officer the Dispatch Notice from NSO.

Now my problem is, she asking my Police Clearance from Australia and Japan which is i am not a resident here in Australia and Japan is only 6 months for work. How can I obtained Police clearance if i am not a citizen or a resident here i am only a tourist and Japan is a 6 months worked?


----------



## gretz57

nora_5470 said:


> Hi everyone, I got an e-mail from Australia embassy manila just now. Have anyone of you have got the same letter of this?
> 
> "Thank you for your application for a Prospective Marriage (Temporary) visa made on 04 November
> 2013.
> Further Information
> In order for us to assess your application, you are required to provide the additional documentation or
> further information outlined below. You must submit one original and one photocopy/xerox of each
> document.
>  Birth certificate(s) for the applicant (and any dependants included in the application), issued by the National Statistic Office (NSO) on Security Paper. (Please refer to the NSO website at
> https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current procedures on how to apply for documents online.
> Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the
> prescribed procedure.)
> o Where a birth is late registered, you must also provide a baptismal certificate and
> other acceptable forms of identity, such as Elementary School Permanent Record
> (form 137-E), Secondary Student's Permanent Record (form 137-A) and/or hospital
> records. Certified copies from the Local Civil Registrar are not acceptable.
>  Bridal and groom check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant
> from the NSO. (Please refer to the NSO website at https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current
> procedures on how to apply for documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO
> documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure.)
> (If you have initiated this process with NSO, please provide the NSO e-census receipt.
>  Penal clearances from other countries where you have stayed for over 12 months in the last 10
> years. (Please see Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates at
> Character and Penal Clearance Requirements). I note on your application that
> you have stayed in Australia and Japan which in total have accumulated 12 months.
> Please provide this information within 28 days of the date of this letter. This prescribed period
> applies whether you are in the Philippines or overseas (such as in Australia on a visitor visa). If
> you cannot provide the information within 28 days you should contact this office as soon as possible
> and explain or provide any compelling or compassionate reason/s why you are unable to do so. If you
> do not provide the requested information within 28 days your application may be decided without the
> information requested being taken into account".
> 
> I got a dispatch notice from e-census that my requested Birth Certificate and CENOMAR will be delivered to Australian Embassy.. At the moment i am in Australia now and can't give a receipt from NSO instead i forwarded to my Case Officer the Dispatch Notice from NSO.
> 
> Now my problem is, she asking my Police Clearance from Australia and Japan which is i am not a resident here in Australia and Japan is only 6 months for work. How can I obtained Police clearance if i am not a citizen or a resident am only a tourist and Japan is a 6 months worked?


Hi!
Yes, AFP check form is online and you can send it online too.Even if you are not a citizen of Australia,the mere fact that you stayed in Australia, you can apply .It takes 2 weeks before you received the orgial copy result from AFP .
You do not need the receipt fro NSO, you write the innigration after a week to inform them and verify if they received the documents needed from NSO.Please speciffy these documents. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## nora_5470

Thank you Gretz57 for enlighten me...I'm so depressed that they did not received yet my Birth Certificate and Cenomar the fact that i got a notice from NSO that they delivered my docs to the embassy manila.. Merry Christmas too you...


----------



## jhoy0320

Have a merry Christmas everyone..godbless us all...


----------



## gretz57

*CFO Sticker name*



jhoy0320 said:


> Have a merry Christmas everyone..godbless us all...


Hi to evryone,

Before I begin, let me greet a Merry Christmas to every Christian-members here. No offense meant to non-christians and non believers. I respect everyone here.

My issue is, my pmv application bears the name of my previous marriage,however, as I am legally annulled and on a pmv visa, I registered my maiden name in the CFO seminar and in the certifate. I would like to soilicit ideas from here if i do not find trouble with the Phil Immigration in the airport once I leave the country because my visa bears the name of my previous marriage but my CFO sticker bears the name of my maiden name. Please help.

Thank you.
__________________


----------



## eserethj14

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! I just realized today that I got my NSO CENOMAR from NSO-helpline instead of e-census. Does that matter with the immigration? But they never send me an email to do it again...anybody know about this...thanks


----------



## samargirl

eserethj14 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!! I just realized today that I got my NSO CENOMAR from NSO-helpline instead of e-census. Does that matter with the immigration? But they never send me an email to do it again...anybody know about this...thanks


Merry Christmas  it doesn't matter, that's one of the choices anyway, as long as you put Australian Embassy as the delivery address.


----------



## proudmomma

Just greeting everyone a Merry Christmas! GodBless and goodluck to all of us still waiting waiting for a grant. Cheers!


----------



## eserethj14

samargirl said:


> Merry Christmas  it doesn't matter, that's one of the choices anyway, as long as you put Australian Embassy as the delivery address.


Thanks samargirl! Hopefully it's fine, they didn't email me anyway to send another documents...And yes I send it to Australian Embassy! Is there any news from your CO?


----------



## samargirl

eserethj14 said:


> Thanks samargirl! Hopefully it's all right, they didn't email me anyway to send another documents...And yes I send it to Australian Embassy! Is there any news from your CO?


I haven't heard from her after I completely submitted the addtl docs that she requested and the medical of my twin sons. I did sent her an email 2 weeks ago but no reply yet so far. Hopefully it means that she has it already.


----------



## eserethj14

Anyone on this forum June applicant who haven't receive there grant yet? Hopefully you will in the next few days or next year in January 2014...Goodluck everyone! Keep us posted...


----------



## proudmomma

September applicants, please keep us posted too.. btw does the embassy have operations today?


----------



## Mish

proudmomma said:


> September applicants, please keep us posted too.. btw does the embassy have operations today?


No the embassy is closed on public holidays. Also maybe even Friday too because they have a public service public holiday as well.


----------



## proudmomma

I see Mish,thank u! I guess we'll have to really wait come January. Happy holidays to you!


----------



## toochling

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope August applicants are next in line as well! Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## jhoy0320

eserethj14 said:


> Anyone on this forum June applicant who haven't receive there grant yet? Hopefully you will in the next few days or next year in January 2014...Goodluck everyone! Keep us posted...


 hi esereth14 im a June applicant and im still waiting for my grant visa.and hoping that we will get it soon.godbless us all..Merry Christmas..


----------



## Chefmd

Hi anyone out there who applied for a spouse visa last august? And anyone who has a case officer named P.O？


----------



## Chefmd

toochling said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope August applicants are next in line as well! Enjoy the holidays!


Hi toochling iam an august applicant and still waiting..what visa are you applying for? Do you already know your case officer? 
Hoping it will be granted on january. Godbless to us.


----------



## Chefmd

cheenz said:


> Hello everyone.. its been 4 months now since i lodged my partner visa 309 application.. I hope they will grant it very soon.. who among u here august applicant Partner visa 309 and still waiting?? anyway i submitted my NSO documents abit late just this month,i hope its not the reason why its delay... advance merry christmas everyone..i hope our application will be grant very soon for those who wait for the result


Hi cheenz iam an august spouse visa applicant too. Btw do you know your case officer? Hopefully we will be having ours before january ends! Goodluck to us


----------



## exploring

Chefmd said:


> Hi cheenz iam an august spouse visa applicant too. Btw do you know your case officer? Hopefully we will be having ours before january ends! Goodluck to us


We applied in may this year and are still waiting. It has been a long wait and who knows why people who applied months after us were granted before the older applicants. What seems strange to me as how somebody can send a letter to their CO arguing about their wedding arrangements and how inconvenient it would be if their visa was not ready at the time they requested. What about the applicants who have been waiting much longer? What about their wedding plans? That kind of response from the embassy that they have rushed an applicant through through (over other people) because of a chosen wedding date is a joke. What do u think? Does that sound fair to you?


----------



## SteveAna

April application granted 19th December Exploring, you must be next! No it is not fair at all so sorry. But we got ours and RG is very very nice. Hope her ears are not bleeding over Christmas after me screaming. I was not expecting the call. 


Hope everyone had a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! if you are Christian. HAPPY HOLIDAYS everyone else.


----------



## Chefmd

exploring said:


> We applied in may this year and are still waiting. It has been a long wait and who knows why people who applied months after us were granted before the older applicants. What seems strange to me as how somebody can send a letter to their CO arguing about their wedding arrangements and how inconvenient it would be if their visa was not ready at the time they requested. What about the applicants who have been waiting much longer? What about their wedding plans? That kind of response from the embassy that they have rushed an applicant through through (over other people) because of a chosen wedding date is a joke. What do u think? Does that sound fair to you?


I know where you are coming from and I know that is unfair too but we cannot do anything about it.Each one of us have a case officer in charge.Maybe the case officer that handles your document has got heaps of applications to deal with as compared to other case officers who has got a few.But still we dont lose hope who knows maybe the granting of all our visas are on the way already this coming year.Good luck to all of us and God bless...Cheers


----------



## proudmomma

Hi Exploring, don't you know who your CO is? Have you also tried to email him/her? What response did u get?


----------



## SteveAna

Now we just need permission from the Philippine Government to take the children out of the country. I foolishly thought they belong to us. haha.

Need Exit Clearance if you have babies with your Foreign Husband or Fiance. Or you need to get Philippine passport for them and they leave on that, then show Foreign passport at destination. We didn't know, but this is for another thread maybe. 

Thank GOD! or things would be much much worse.


----------



## proudmomma

SteveAna said:


> Now we just need permission from the Philippine Government to take the children out of the country. I foolishly thought they belong to us. haha.
> 
> Need Exit Clearance if you have babies with your Foreign Husband or Fiance. Or you need to get Philippine passport for them and they leave on that, then show Foreign passport at destination. We didn't know, but this is for another thread maybe.
> 
> Thank GOD! or things would be much much worse.


Hello SteveAna, congratulations! I think if your children are traveling with you, then you do not need a permission to travel. I went to DSWD months ago and they told me I will only need to get a travel clearance if the children are gonna travel with a person other than you. I dont know, though.


----------



## atcheneddie

hi all,
I have been following this thread since we applied for our PMV in July. Must first say that these types of posts really helps all applicants and gives much comfort to those waiting for grant notices, thank you to all.

Can I please ask your help now. I am the SPONSOR and PINAY by DECENT, my fiance the PMV holder still require a CFO sticker on his passport?
We are currently Singapore for the holidays. Do we need to go back to Pinas for CFO sticker on HIS passport or can we go straight to Oz?
Thanks ahead.

PMV300 Lodged: 23 July 2013. Granted: 23 December 2013. 
Also to those wondering DFAT will closed 24/12 for the Holidays and will resume office 2/01.


----------



## mrswooody007

I agree with proud mama. No need for clearance if she/he is your child. I used to have in my back pack pertinent documents other than passport and visa grant notice just in case the immigration officer at the airport will ask for more verifications. These are the birth certificate of the child, my SOLO Parent ID, Annotated marriage certificate and the CENOMAR (if applicable), and a photocopy of (AU )Form 1229 signed by my son's dad. HOwever, during our first trip last September to Au, I only showed the passports and visa grant, then after 2 minutes the lady immigration officer stamped on our passport.


----------



## mrswooody007

You don't need CFO stamp if you are departing from other country like Singapore going to Au. But if in the future you would wish to come home to Philippines using the Philippine passport, you might need the CFO stamp before you can depart back to Au.You need this certificate to renew or apply for a new passport at the Department of Foreign Affairs (per Department of Foreign Affairs Order Nos. 11-97 Implementing Rules and Regulations for Republic Act 8239, "Philippine Passport Act" and 28-94).

Reference:http://www.cfo.gov.ph/index.php?opt...ers-of-foreign-nationals&catid=140&Itemid=917


----------



## SteveAna

Thanks Proudmomma. 

This is not the DSWD clearance. That is for minors not traveling with parents as you know.

I researched a lot and called immigration in Lucena and spoke to the Senior Officer. 
If they travel on Foreign Passport, U.S, Australian ect but born here in Phils, then they need to go to Manila Immigration and get the Exit Clearance Certificate to travel or (ECC).
They cant do it at Lucena office. (maybe because we are traveling 31 December)

We have to pay 300P per month they have stayed here, so it will be expensive. We don't have time to get a Philippine passport now. We only found out when I went to get the CFO sticker and it was written on one of the booklets about children with Foreign Passports and the requirements. From many hours reading, speaking to different people at immigration; the following is correct.

If you get them a Philippine Passport, then they don't need the exit clearance. But they will have to pay a Travel Tax. If they are under 2 then you can get a "Travel Tax waiver" which costs you 200P. hehe. So still a TAX within a tax. I won't know for sure until Tuesday when we go to Manila. Different officer, different rules? I'll try to post here after we escape.

At Manila airport you show the Philippine Passport and the Foreign Passport at the immigration desk, both passports are stamped. Once you get to Australia, U.S ect, you just show their Australian passport (in my case) to immigration. We will present the Australian passports and both Exit clearances for them at Manila airport.



I Pray you get your Visa. I love your quote sister! I know exactly what you mean by this.


----------



## woody007

hi everyone just notice a lot of people on here wishing a merry christmas to christan only people and happy holidays to everyone else ?????
so non-christian people cannot celebrate christmas they just have holidays ok u learn something new everyday here hehe 
i am catholic but non practising because i believe the church lost touch with the modern world along time ago my thoughts, my fiance is a practising christian and i have been to church with her a few times which was the first time in about 20 years and dont think they have changed much 
i just cant see why u people cannot wish everyone a merry christmas not treat people differently because there believes or lack of believe we all celebrate christmas 
merry christmas to everyone 
Cheers \
Woody


----------



## SteveAna

atcheneddie said:


> hi all,
> I have been following this thread since we applied for our PMV in July. Must first say that these types of posts really helps all applicants and gives much comfort to those waiting for grant notices, thank you to all.
> 
> Can I please ask your help now. I am the SPONSOR and PINAY by DECENT, my fiance the PMV holder still require a CFO sticker on his passport?
> We are currently Singapore for the holidays. Do we need to go back to Pinas for CFO sticker on HIS passport or can we go straight to Oz?
> Thanks ahead.
> 
> PMV300 Lodged: 23 July 2013. Granted: 23 December 2013.
> Also to those wondering DFAT will closed 24/12 for the Holidays and will resume office 2/01.


Hi. I am not a Lawyer, but I feel like one after this whole process! lol

I have read many threads concerning this, my understanding is NO to the sticker if you go directly to OZ. It is a requirement at the Philippines immigration desk only. Maybe someone here who has actually done this already can confirm to be super sure?

It is like people who get there Visa when there offshore application is granted and they are in OZ on a tourist visa. They travel to New Zealand to activate the Visa for example. There is no requirement for the CFO in regards to Australian immigration, only the Philippines.


----------



## SteveAna

mrswooody007 said:


> You don't need CFO stamp if you are departing from other country like Singapore going to Au. But if in the future you would wish to come home to Philippines using the Philippine passport, you might need the CFO stamp before you can depart back to Au.You need this certificate to renew or apply for a new passport at the Department of Foreign Affairs (per Department of Foreign Affairs Order Nos. 11-97 Implementing Rules and Regulations for Republic Act 8239, "Philippine Passport Act" and 28-94).
> 
> Reference:Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


This. 

I am too slow.


----------



## SteveAna

atcheneddie said:


> hi all,
> I have been following this thread since we applied for our PMV in July. Must first say that these types of posts really helps all applicants and gives much comfort to those waiting for grant notices, thank you to all.
> 
> Can I please ask your help now. I am the SPONSOR and PINAY by DECENT, my fiance the PMV holder still require a CFO sticker on his passport?
> We are currently Singapore for the holidays. Do we need to go back to Pinas for CFO sticker on HIS passport or can we go straight to Oz?
> Thanks ahead.
> 
> PMV300 Lodged: 23 July 2013. Granted: 23 December 2013.
> Also to those wondering DFAT will closed 24/12 for the Holidays and will resume office 2/01.


BTW, congratulations!!! You will love it in Australia from what I have been told by so many people. Enjoy.


----------



## SteveAna

woody007 said:


> hi everyone just notice a lot of people on here wishing a merry christmas to christan only people and happy holidays to everyone else ?????
> so non-christian people cannot celebrate christmas they just have holidays ok u learn something new everyday here hehe
> i am catholic but non practising because i believe the church lost touch with the modern world along time ago my thoughts, my fiance is a practising christian and i have been to church with her a few times which was the first time in about 20 years and dont think they have changed much
> i just cant see why u people cannot wish everyone a merry christmas not treat people differently because there believes or lack of believe we all celebrate christmas
> merry christmas to everyone
> Cheers \
> Woody


 I am saying exactly what you are saying but maybe my English messed it up. The Happy Holiday people want to claim Christmas as having no meaning to Christians. If you say Merry Christmas now in the Politically correct WEST, some people get offended. Example: America is a Christian majority country, but to not offend the "minority" it is becoming happy holidays! It is MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. Amen.


----------



## Mish

woody007 said:


> hi everyone just notice a lot of people on here wishing a merry christmas to christan only people and happy holidays to everyone else ?????
> so non-christian people cannot celebrate christmas they just have holidays ok u learn something new everyday here hehe
> i am catholic but non practising because i believe the church lost touch with the modern world along time ago my thoughts, my fiance is a practising christian and i have been to church with her a few times which was the first time in about 20 years and dont think they have changed much
> i just cant see why u people cannot wish everyone a merry christmas not treat people differently because there believes or lack of believe we all celebrate christmas
> merry christmas to everyone
> Cheers \
> Woody


Exactly!! Christmas does not seem to have the meaning it once did. Now it is about presents and a small fraction of people celebrate the true meaning of Christmas, the same goes for Easter but with chocolate.

My fiance does not celebrate Christmas but still wishes me Merry Christmas.

I think so people think that they are disrespecting their religion if they wish people Merry Christmas, but at the end of the day, they are just words and it is the polite thing to do.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## atcheneddie

SteveAna said:


> BTW, congratulations!!! You will love it in Australia from what I have been told by so many people. Enjoy.


Many Thanks both..follow up question please, do I have to buy a return flight? or one way will do?


----------



## atcheneddie

mrswooody007 said:


> You don't need CFO stamp if you are departing from other country like Singapore going to Au. But if in the future you would wish to come home to Philippines using the Philippine passport, you might need the CFO stamp before you can depart back to Au.You need this certificate to renew or apply for a new passport at the Department of Foreign Affairs (per Department of Foreign Affairs Order Nos. 11-97 Implementing Rules and Regulations for Republic Act 8239, "Philippine Passport Act" and 28-94).
> 
> Thanks heaps


----------



## SteveAna

atcheneddie said:


> Many Thanks both..follow up question please, do I have to buy a return flight? or one way will do?


One-way will be no problem if you have a PMV. It would be expected as you are emigrating. Good Luck!


----------



## woody007

SteveAna said:


> I am saying exactly what you are saying but maybe my English messed it up. The Happy Holiday people want to claim Christmas as having no meaning to Christians. If you say Merry Christmas now in the Politically correct WEST, some people get offended. Example: America is a Christian majority country, but to not offend the "minority" it is becoming happy holidays! It is MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. Amen.


true another problem with the world offending minority seems to over rule the majority these days lol 
we had a great christmas present from immi our visa so we very happy


----------



## woody007

Mish said:


> Exactly!! Christmas does not seem to have the meaning it once did. Now it is about presents and a small fraction of people celebrate the true meaning of Christmas, the same goes for Easter but with chocolate.
> 
> My fiance does not celebrate Christmas but still wishes me Merry Christmas.
> 
> I think so people think that they are disrespecting their religion if they wish people Merry Christmas, but at the end of the day, they are just words and it is the polite thing to do.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


true everything does seem to be so commercialised these days they have lost the true meaning i hate how within about 3 weeks of christmas shops be selling chocolate easter eggs


----------



## SteveAna

Agree with you all completely. I don't want to takeover the thread with stuff not about Visa's. Sorry. But I don't think that Muslims would be happy if we said "Happy celebration week" in reference to there Ramadan. Christians have to accept it though. 

Ok, here is a useful tip that worked for us. (Just paying it forward as this site and the people has been a Godsend)

We didn't ask if our Visa would be ready soon (8 months) instead we emailed our case Officer saying that we were applying for a Tourist Visa. Our plan was that this could give her a gentle nudge and prompt her to look at our file. Remind her we are still breathing? I think you say. She gave us the Visa exactly 1 week after email. 

It was a very polite "Sorry to disturb you, just updating our file. We are applying for a tourist Visa as soon as our children's passports arrive. I will let you know if we are successful" Of course, we were not joking and were actually putting together a Tourist Visa. 

When our CO called, one of the first things she asked was "Have you already applied for the Tourist Visa?" I suspect that it complicates matters at there end. 

Hope this can help. I would not recommend doing this unless you know that you are over the standard time, which seems to be about 6 months on average at the moment and of course always do what you say as this builds trust with them.


----------



## samargirl

I'm worried since I sent an email to my CO last Dec 16 but until now no reply yet, just asking if she already completely receives all the addtl docs she has been requested. I'm just avoiding delays because I know it will cause add time of waiting.


----------



## samargirl

SteveAna said:


> April application granted 19th December Exploring, you must be next! No it is not fair at all so sorry. But we got ours and RG is very very nice. Hope her ears are not bleeding over Christmas after me screaming. I was not expecting the call.
> 
> Hope everyone had a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! if you are Christian. HAPPY HOLIDAYS everyone else.


Congrats SteveAna!!!!!
We do have the same CO, you've been waiting for 8 months before you received a grant. I hope mine would be lesser.


----------



## Mish

samargirl said:


> I'm worried since I sent an email to my CO last Dec 16 but until now no reply yet, just asking if she already completely receives all the addtl docs she has been requested. I'm just avoiding delays because I know it will cause add time of waiting.


Don't worry. You have to remember that case officers have holidays too and around Christmas time is when alot of people have holidays. Don't be surprised if she does not reply until after January 6 (here is oz alot of people are also having 2nd and 3rd off work too).


----------



## proudmomma

I remember what response we got from the immi when we emailed them. It wasn't a visa status question,rather my fiance(sponsor) was just asking if they still need additional documents that could help our application.. The reply was something like "we do not entertain emails about visa status if it is still within visa processing times." for me it was really off, we were just trying to let them know we will be glad to help and send more documents if needed. Just frustrating since weve been friends and in a mutual understanding since we were 14 and webt to the same school. (we are now both 29).. Hahayyy the process of waiting really kills me. Just sharing


----------



## toochling

proudmomma said:


> I remember what response we got from the immi when we emailed them. It wasn't a visa status question,rather my fiance(sponsor) was just asking if they still need additional documents that could help our application.. The reply was something like "we do not entertain emails about visa status if it is still within visa processing times." for me it was really off, we were just trying to let them know we will be glad to help and send more documents if needed. Just frustrating since weve been friends and in a mutual understanding since we were 14 and webt to the same school. (we are now both 29).. Hahayyy the process of waiting really kills me. Just sharing


I also emailed the immig 2 months after lodging it, our response was this:

"Thank you for your email.

Please be advised that your application is still under assessment. At
presend you have no outstand requirements to meet.

Please note that our standard processing time is 6-9 months."

I'm the sponsor and I am already thinking of emailing them again but I am having second thoughts cos this will be the third time haha (I actually emailed them a month after lodgement too).. I don't want to annoy them (or whoever handles our application, no CO here after 4 mos of waiting).. Seems like good news cos of no outstanding requirements to meet at the moment. But that "tourist visa question" is intriguing me..


----------



## chicken999

Yes no point in emailing them. It will annoy them. Just be patient and let them do their job


----------



## proudmomma

toochling said:


> I also emailed the immig 2 months after lodging it, our response was this:
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> Please be advised that your application is still under assessment. At
> presend you have no outstand requirements to meet.
> 
> Please note that our standard processing time is 6-9 months."
> 
> I'm the sponsor and I am already thinking of emailing them again but I am having second thoughts cos this will be the third time haha (I actually emailed them a month after lodgement too).. I don't want to annoy them (or whoever handles our application, no CO here after 4 mos of waiting).. Seems like good news cos of no outstanding requirements to meet at the moment. But that "tourist visa question" is intriguing me..


Whoa! At least now I know im not the only one that's soo impatient in getting the grant! Haha but yeah, I think we should wait for a month or two- COs might be getting migraines now from getting too much emails ) 
For me ill wait till my 6th month(march) and if I still aint getting a grant then it's time to get it going...


----------



## Maggie-May24

Even at month 6, there's no point in emailing if you're simply asking when your visa will be ready. If they say 6-9 months, then even at 8.9 months they're still within that window of time.


----------



## Gummy bear

proudmomma said:


> I remember what response we got from the immi when we emailed them. It wasn't a visa status question,rather my fiance(sponsor) was just asking if they still need additional documents that could help our application.. The reply was something like "we do not entertain emails about visa status if it is still within visa processing times." for me it was really off, we were just trying to let them know we will be glad to help and send more documents if needed. Just frustrating since weve been friends and in a mutual understanding since we were 14 and webt to the same school. (we are now both 29).. Hahayyy the process of waiting really kills me. Just sharing


I applied for a 300 visa Sep 2013 in manila 
We had a case officer Nov 2013 and in Dec 2013 i sent an email to her saying that i had since returned to the Philippines for 1 month stay with me finance ,and that we have more pictures, Skype records from application time until now and the plane flight details. Would these be of any use in assessing our application. She replied within a day saying thank you for the contact please submit these via email to me .
Some case officers are very good


----------



## proudmomma

Maggie-may24, people in my country needs some nudge from time to time. And I wont be sending a visa status question,it's gonna be a complaint letter if we go beyond 6months. I share the same CO with some people here and believe it or not they got their grant after sending a complaint letter. The reason behind: why would your application wait to be processed for so long when you have everything in detail completed and sent to immi?i reckon This is not a case of first come first serve basis too since some cases only waited for atleast 3-4mos before getting the grant.i'm Not arguing with you or anyone though.i am just as frustrated like anybody else 

Gummybear, your CO is so nice.. I dunno why mine has been so unreachable when she talks with other applicants often.


----------



## toochling

proudmomma said:


> Maggie-may24, people in my country needs some nudge from time to time. And I wont be sending a visa status question,it's gonna be a complaint letter if we go beyond 6months. I share the same CO with some people here and believe it or not they got their grant after sending a complaint letter. The reason behind: why would your application wait to be processed for so long when you have everything in detail completed and sent to immi?i reckon This is not a case of first come first serve basis too since some cases only waited for atleast 3-4mos before getting the grant.i'm Not arguing with you or anyone though.i am just as frustrated like anybody else
> 
> Gummybear, your CO is so nice.. I dunno why mine has been so unreachable when she talks with other applicants often.


Lucky to receive a response that's not "rude" or "mean" from the embassy having emailed them twice already hehe, cos I heard some applicants do receive those not quite nice responses.

Good thing is you guys know who's handling your applications though


----------



## Mish

proudmomma said:


> Maggie-may24, people in my country needs some nudge from time to time. And I wont be sending a visa status question,it's gonna be a complaint letter if we go beyond 6months. I share the same CO with some people here and believe it or not they got their grant after sending a complaint letter. The reason behind: why would your application wait to be processed for so long when you have everything in detail completed and sent to immi?i reckon This is not a case of first come first serve basis too since some cases only waited for atleast 3-4mos before getting the grant.i'm Not arguing with you or anyone though.i am just as frustrated like anybody else
> 
> Gummybear, your CO is so nice.. I dunno why mine has been so unreachable when she talks with other applicants often.


If too many people start complaining at the 6 month mark they are going to either 1/ not reply to your email or 2/ just send you back a standard response saying that the processing time is 6-9 months blah blah blah. Also the case officers will all start to get really pissed off it alot of people start doing it.

We all have to suck it up that some people get their visa's approved faster than others. I know someone who applied same day as my fiance and they have already gotten their visa but I am not complaining because they are still within their service standards.

I feel your frustration though where my fiance has applied from the country is not known to do things fast, I always call it "Hawaiian time" .


----------



## cheenz

Chefmd said:


> Hi cheenz iam an august spouse visa applicant too. Btw do you know your case officer? Hopefully we will be having ours before january ends! Goodluck to us


My Case officer is ms. P.O.. how about yours???


----------



## Chefmd

cheenz said:


> My Case officer is ms. P.O.. how about yours???


Omg cheenz we have the same CO..mine is P.O. Too! She emailed me last dec.4 asking for our Cenomar thou we have already submitted our marriage registration certificate. Thats the only document she asked so hopefully she approves it once she gets it. Hoping for a favorable response in january! Keep me posted about yours! Goodluck to us


----------



## janal

Hi all,
i have been waiting since April 11th. can anyone tell me if they have received their pmv from case officer M S or had communication with her? My fiancee wrote to her on the 16th dec and agent on the 23rd but no replies


----------



## chicken999

They will be on holidays likely no response til early jan


----------



## jhoy0320

Just wanna say happy new year to everyone..may this coming year bring us all luck and blessings..cheers to everyone..


----------



## sexycola

janal said:


> Hi all,
> i have been waiting since April 11th. can anyone tell me if they have received their pmv from case officer M S or had communication with her? My fiancee wrote to her on the 16th dec and agent on the 23rd but no replies


My CO is also M S. pm me if we have same CO. My PMV granted just last dec. 17. We applied June 28, 2013


----------



## sexycola

Happy New Year to everyone!! Tom. is our flight to Oz with my daughter and with my fiance! a good start of the year! May all applicants receive their grant visa soon! God Bless us all! cheers!


----------



## janal

sexycola said:


> My CO is also M S. pm me if we have same CO. My PMV granted just last dec. 17. We applied June 28, 2013


Thanks for that, I guess ours is much later cause of request for extra papers for late birth registration and then extra tests in medical for TB. the sputum tests took 15 weeks to come back and then extra signature needed on medical form for australian doctor to check her out once she is here. we asked CO 10 weeks ago how its going but they replied still in time frame and said they never received the signature so our agent sent again 2 weeks later but all that was done over 2 months ago. We were granted a tourist visa in early June and my fiancee has been here twice now. Presently wanting to come back to Au asap, we were wanting to be married last 18th Dec. Its good to know MS grated visas in Dec hope we are next week. Happy new year to all.


----------



## jhoy0320

sexycola said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!! Tom. is our flight to Oz with my daughter and with my fiance! a good start of the year! May all applicants receive their grant visa soon! God Bless us all! cheers!


 have a safe flight sexycola..and goodluck on your journey in Australia with ur family..


----------



## proudmomma

Sexycola is now officially in Australia! A good way to start the year! Hoping for more grants this January! Let's keep our faith


----------



## Mooang17

Hello Everyone, im happy for tose who got their visa grants, hipefully more will get theirs soon. Has anyone here got CD as their case officer? Also if i need to send my police check to Diac manila which address do i send it? Anyone knows where medical in Manila can be done? Thanks a lot!


----------



## proudmomma

Mooang17 said:


> Hello Everyone, im happy for tose who got their visa grants, hipefully more will get theirs soon. Has anyone here got C Dadula as their case officer? Also if i need to send my police check to Diac manila which address do i send it? Anyone knows where medical in Manila can be done? Thanks a lot!


Hello, you can have your health check at st. Luke's extesion clinic in manila near Robinson's place. But you need to have your HAP ID included in the acknowledgement letter before going there. As for the address, that im not sure. When I lodged application last sept I included everything in the checklist


----------



## Mooang17

proudmomma said:


> Hello, you can have your health check at st. Luke's extesion clinic in manila near Robinson's place. But you need to have your HAP ID included in the acknowledgement letter before going there. As for the address, that im not sure. When I lodged application last sept I included everything in the checklist


 ***Thank you Proudmomma for taking time in responding just got email from immi saying my application is now being assessed signed by CD who i think is my co. For a while i thought there is only Rm & the other ones as co


----------



## proudmomma

Oh, you might meet some members here sharing the same CO.. Goodluck to your aoplication!


----------



## Mooang17

Yes Thanks so much!


----------



## leafcat

Hi everyone, I have been following this thread and found many useful informations that helped me complete my pmv application. It's now been two months, is it normal not to be contacted/allocated with a case officer yet? I have checked the website where it says they are currently processing lodged applications on 3 December 2013. Date of ack from immigration was on 12 November 2013.

Is anyone in similar situation? Thanks


----------



## sugarstoned

leafcat said:


> Hi everyone, I have been following this thread and found many useful informations that helped me complete my pmv application. It's now been two months, is it normal not to be contacted/allocated with a case officer yet? I have checked the website where it says they are currently processing lodged applications on 3 December 2013. Date of ack from immigration was on 12 November 2013. Is anyone in similar situation? Thanks


Hi leafcat,

Welcome to the forum! It is very normal. It can mean that you have submitted a complete application and that they dont need any more further documents...and that is good! In my case, i havent heard of anything from the Immi until I recieved my grant letter. Hang in there and good luck!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## samargirl

leafcat said:


> Hi everyone, I have been following this thread and found many useful informations that helped me complete my pmv application. It's now been two months, is it normal not to be contacted/allocated with a case officer yet? I have checked the website where it says they are currently processing lodged applications on 3 December 2013. Date of ack from immigration was on 12 November 2013.
> 
> Is anyone in similar situation? Thanks


Hi leafcat, no need to worry. Its just mean that they dont need any other additional docs from you, meaning its good bcoz it wont give delays on your application.


----------



## leafcat

Thank you SugarStoned. Fingers crossed that all is well with the application, though I wouldn't still know not until I heard from them. I've read from other forums that some got denied with their application on their 6th month which was ridiculous!! just keep the faith for all applicants!


----------



## toochling

Hey guys, just a quick question, when I emailed the immig asking about tourist visa while we applied for PMV, he replied and left his name -- KA, do you think that's our CO as well?

Thanks


----------



## leafcat

samargirl said:


> Hi leafcat, no need to worry. Its just mean that they dont need any other additional docs from you, meaning its good bcoz it wont give delays on your application.


Hi Samargirl, does this mean that I need to wait atleast 6months at least before I could get an e-mail from them? Just wondering through if anyone here got approved within 3 months or less? From what I have noted from the timelines of previous applicants, average processing time is 6months.


----------



## sugarstoned

leafcat said:


> Thank you SugarStoned. Fingers crossed that all is well with the application, though I wouldn't still know not until I heard from them. I've read from other forums that some got denied with their application on their 6th month which was ridiculous!! just keep the faith for all applicants!


Hi,

Keep the faith indeed. If you are confident in the application you have submitted ie: submitted all the documents asked then I think you shouldn't worry. Every applicant has their own story and you can't really compare yours to theirs. Plus there are several CO's and some have their own style in assessing applications. At this point the only thing you can do is wait. If you are really anxious to know what's up with your application, you can always email Immi.


----------



## Maggie-May24

FYI - common protocol on the boards is to not post the names of COs, just their initials.


----------



## proudmomma

toochling said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question, when I emailed the immig asking about tourist visa while we applied for PMV, he replied and left his name -- KA, do you think that's our CO as well?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that's your CO. You might as well refer him/her as KA,though. I think it isn't proper to give out their names here


----------



## samargirl

leafcat said:


> Hi Samargirl, does this mean that I need to wait at least 6months at least before I could get an e-mail from them? Just wondering through if anyone here got approved within 3 months or less? From what I have noted from the timelines of previous applicants, average processing time is 6months.


That's what others applicant did, they just wait 6 months to email Immig, because you will only get an auto response if you will send them email now. Some are just lucky to receive their grant for just for 4 mos.


----------



## council

Hi all.

New here.

I applied for a 309 last Dec 2012 and was approved last Jul 2013 so I flew in after a few weeks.

I saw on the visa grant that I could stay in Australia indefinitely.

Is this term any different from what I think it means vis-a-vis what the immigration website says (enter Australia and *stay here until a decision is made* about your permanent Partner visa)?

The Permanent Visa (subclass 100) allows me to stay indefinitely (as per the website).

Just want to check if I understand the words properly.


----------



## omv2

My co name is Q.S.D. anyone same with me?
Thanks


----------



## samargirl

It seems that nobody gets a grant yet this month. It really gives me excitement when I read a post stating that "visa is granted". Wishing and praying for a grant to all of us who is still waiting.


----------



## proudmomma

council said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New here.
> 
> I applied for a 309 last Dec 2012 and was approved last Jul 2013 so I flew in after a few weeks.
> 
> I saw on the visa grant that I could stay in Australia indefinitely.
> 
> Is this term any different from what I think it means vis-a-vis what the immigration website says (enter Australia and stay here until a decision is made about your permanent Partner visa)?
> 
> The Permanent Visa (subclass 100) allows me to stay indefinitely (as per the website).
> 
> Just want to check if I understand the words properly.


Hello Council, I have been thinking about your post since yesterday night. From My understanding , you can stay in Australia as long as until the partner visa is approved. I wish CG or other members here will clarify for us.


----------



## Mish

council said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New here.
> 
> I applied for a 309 last Dec 2012 and was approved last Jul 2013 so I flew in after a few weeks.
> 
> I saw on the visa grant that I could stay in Australia indefinitely.
> 
> Is this term any different from what I think it means vis-a-vis what the immigration website says (enter Australia and stay here until a decision is made about your permanent Partner visa)?
> 
> The Permanent Visa (subclass 100) allows me to stay indefinitely (as per the website).
> 
> Just want to check if I understand the words properly.


The are using the term indefinite because the visa will lead to permanent resident whch means you can stay in Australia indefinitely.

However, if you break up before you get permanent resident the visa is cancelled ... well there are a few reasons why but we won't go into them now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

council said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New here.
> 
> I applied for a 309 last Dec 2012 and was approved last Jul 2013 so I flew in after a few weeks.
> 
> I saw on the visa grant that I could stay in Australia indefinitely.
> 
> Is this term any different from what I think it means vis-a-vis what the immigration website says (enter Australia and *stay here until a decision is made* about your permanent Partner visa)?
> 
> The Permanent Visa (subclass 100) allows me to stay indefinitely (as per the website).
> 
> Just want to check if I understand the words properly.


It's not indefinite. As long as you and your partner are still together two years after applying for the 309, you should have no trouble getting the permanent (100) visa. THAT will allow you to stay in the country permanently and forever. However, if you want to LEAVE the country (for holiday/travel, etc.) after you've had that 100 for five years, you'll have to jump through a few small hoops to get a visa to allow you to do that. That's why people get citizenship, among other reasons - so they can travel to and from the country whenever they want.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Hi

New member here - just getting the mountain of info together to start the PMV application for my beautiful now fiancee (we got engaged in New Zealand at Christmas while visiting my family.) from Cebu.

Just after some feedback from anyone who has applied using the new online system for an applicant based in the Philippines?

Ihave emailed some questions to the Manila office but how long it takes to get a response who knows.

Is it better to try and get medicals and NBI clearance done before we submit the application?

The Philippines addendum sheet says to attach the NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR with the application yet on the website they are supposed to be applied for on;line with NSO and sent direct to embassy by them - so confusing.


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here - just getting the mountain of info together to start the PMV application for my beautiful now fiancee (we got engaged in New Zealand at Christmas while visiting my family.) from Cebu.
> 
> Just after some feedback from anyone who has applied using the new online system for an applicant based in the Philippines?
> 
> Ihave emailed some questions to the Manila office but how long it takes to get a response who knows.
> 
> Is it better to try and get medicals and NBI clearance done before we submit the application?
> 
> The Philippines addendum sheet says to attach the NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR with the application yet on the website they are supposed to be applied for on;line with NSO and sent direct to embassy by them - so confusing.


It is a bit confusing but you Must go the online route for all NSO certificates.
Good Luck


----------



## samargirl

After submitting an application, we just need to wait an acknowledgement letter from Immig stating that they have received the application and addtl on that they will request and give you a HAP ID for your medical and should be done in the accredited Medical Clinics. And about the NSO birth certificate, etc. we are required to request online because they are avoiding fake documents and it should be delivered directly to the embassy address.


----------



## toochling

mexiwi said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here - just getting the mountain of info together to start the PMV application for my beautiful now fiancee (we got engaged in New Zealand at Christmas while visiting my family.) from Cebu.
> 
> Just after some feedback from anyone who has applied using the new online system for an applicant based in the Philippines?
> 
> Ihave emailed some questions to the Manila office but how long it takes to get a response who knows.
> 
> Is it better to try and get medicals and NBI clearance done before we submit the application? Yes it is advisable to get the NBI clearance upfront. Medicals are done after submission-- you can have your medicals after you've received your acknowledgement letter which includes the applicant's HAP ID-- though some said that it can be done upfront, my fiance (applicant) just waited for the ack. letter to be sure
> 
> The Philippines addendum sheet says to attach the NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR with the application yet on the website they are supposed to be applied for on;line with NSO and sent direct to embassy by them - so confusing.


You can include certified copies of birth certificate in your application, just to complete the checklist, but you still have to order ORIGINAL CENOMAR and NSO BIRTH CERTIFICATE once acknowledgement letter has been received, all instructions are going to be in the letter anyways


----------



## samargirl

Yeah toochling is right, i do include certified copies on my application then just request again online..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

samargirl said:


> Yeah toochling is right, i do include certified copies on my application then just request again online..


Who do you get to certify the copies in the Philippines?

Do you have to go to an attorney?


----------



## dunan

Sandeep..this is a Philippine thread....best to start a new topic so others can see it...


----------



## dunan

Mexi...yep any atty but try n go to local municipal hall or local small atty businesses, no need to go to any big name ones that will charge too much...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

dunan said:


> Mexi...yep any atty but try n go to local municipal hall or local small atty businesses, no need to go to any big name ones that will charge too much...


Ok, thanks - the only ones I think she need certified are her passport and I guess a birth certificate as an initial.

I will get her to try and get her NBI clearance as well - I know what a nightmare that is, she had to get one in October for her OJT at uni and she got up at 4am to go line up in Cebu.

For online applications - what do you do about the 4 passport size pictures of her and 2 of me? just upload digital ones?


----------



## dunan

Not sure re-photos.....we just got the real thing done at any photo shop in Cebu...I think it was 75pesos for 4 copies...


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> Ok, thanks - the only ones I think she need certified are her passport and I guess a birth certificate as an initial.
> 
> I will get her to try and get her NBI clearance as well - I know what a nightmare that is, she had to get one in October for her OJT at uni and she got up at 4am to go line up in Cebu.
> 
> For online applications - what do you do
> about the 4 passport size pictures of her and 2 of me? just upload digital ones?


I wouldn't waste anyones time and money getting any NSO certificates and then getting them certified. They are NOT acceptable for the visa application. You must order them on line and have them delivered by NSO courier direct to the processing centre. Its really easy to do and you can pay by credit card.
By all means get a certified copy of her passport.
Also I notice you mentioned New Zealand, are you and Australian Citizen, or an approved New Zealand Citizen , a friend just had a big problem because he wasn't.


----------



## Marianina

mexiwi said:


> Who do you get to certify the copies in the Philippines?
> 
> Do you have to go to an attorney?


Hi mexiwi, not all lawyers can certify legal documents. Look for a NOTARY PUBLIC -- you'll usually find them at city/municipal halls.


----------



## samargirl

mexiwi said:


> Who do you get to certify the copies in the Philippines?
> 
> Do you have to go to an attorney?


Yeah attorney does. All my photocopies docs are all in certified copies by an atty.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

aussiesteve said:


> Also I notice you mentioned New Zealand, are you and Australian Citizen, or an approved New Zealand Citizen , a friend just had a big problem because he wasn't.


NZ Citizen but I have lived in Australia since 1997 so am an "eligible NZ citizen" as far as immigration are concerned.

I am also trying to get Aus citizenship at the moment but have issues because I worked fly in/fly out to Papua New Guinea for 3 of the last 4 years, so while my home is in Australia, I spent too much time out of the country to meet the residence requirement for citizenship.


----------



## gretz57

*My visa was granted...*



samargirl said:


> It seems that nobody gets a grant yet this month. It really gives me excitement when I read a post stating that "visa is granted". Wishing and praying for a grant to all of us who is still waiting.


Hi, Samargirl,

M visa was grated last Dec 23, 2013. It took me 6 months and 4 days waiting.
I never expected it came on that day and monh as it was the last day of office at the embassy, I heared. It was he best gift I ever received in my whole life.

I and my 2 children are leaving this Friday, January 17, 2013. for Sydney,Australia. God bless us

I know everyone will have its time. Just be patient , it will come in the most unexpected time.


----------



## superfly

It's goin to be my 7th month this coming 26 Jan. (why does it feel like i'm pregnant waiting for my 9th month? hahaha)

I'm still holding the urge of asking who my case officer is and i'm hoping that my application is ok. I know Aussieboy had prob cause his CO resigned and it took him about a year to get the grant. I know that my medical result was submitted cause i called St. Luke's... 

So i'm still in the waiting game...

Congrats collegegirl your wait is over! I hope Phils will have grant this month as well.


----------



## dunan

Took us 9 months Fly....you will get it....


----------



## samargirl

gretz57 said:


> Hi, Samargirl,
> 
> M visa was grated last Dec 23, 2013. It took me 6 months and 4 days waiting.
> I never expected it came on that day and monh as it was the last day of office at the embassy, I heared. It was he best gift I ever received in my whole life.
> 
> I and my 2 children are leaving this Friday, January 17, 2013. for Sydney,Australia. God bless us
> 
> I know everyone will have its time. Just be patient , it will come in the most unexpected time.


I'm happy for you, have a safe trip and God Bless you all. Wishing luck for all of us who still waiting


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Does my fiance need both local police and NBI clearance? Just so she can get on with obtaining them, she only has 1 day off a week.


----------



## samargirl

mexiwi said:


> Does my fiance need both local police and NBI clearance? Just so she can get on with obtaining them, she only has 1 day off a week.


NBI clearance is ok.


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> It's goin to be my 7th month this coming 26 Jan. (why does it feel like i'm pregnant waiting for my 9th month? hahaha) I'm still holding the urge of asking who my case officer is and i'm hoping that my application is ok. I know Aussieboy had prob cause his CO resigned and it took him about a year to get the grant. I know that my medical result was submitted cause i called St. Luke's... So i'm still in the waiting game... Congrats collegegirl your wait is over! I hope Phils will have grant this month as well.


 were just on the same both sis superfly and so I definitely feel for you..but il still keep my faith and believe high beyond the waiting game..godbless us and goodluck on our application.. Hopefully will hear some goodnews soon.


----------



## Chefmd

hello everyone!
anyone who applied for a spouse visa last august and got their grant already?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

samargirl said:


> NBI clearance is ok.


Thanks samargirl - my gf went to NBI in Cebu city today only to find that they aren't issuing NBI clearances until mid march "because of the earthquake and yolanda" so that puts a bit of a spanner in the works.

I understand we can still apply and they will request the NBI clearance, but I would much rather send everything at the start.


----------



## samargirl

mexiwi said:


> Thanks samargirl - my gf went to NBI in Cebu city today only to find that they aren't issuing NBI clearances until mid march "because of the earthquake and yolanda" so that puts a bit of a spanner in the works.
> 
> I understand we can still apply and they will request the NBI clearance, but I would much rather send everything at the start.


Your welcome. Thats a good idea, you can send her NBI if its already available on March. SO they can start processing your application while waiting for it.


----------



## kimkimkim

Hi everyone, I just wante to share my timeline.

PMV 300

Lodged date Oct 31, 2013
Acknowledgement Letter Nov 4, 2013
NSO BC and CENOMAR Nov 7, 2013
Health Assessment Nov 14, 2013
Visa Granted January 14, 2014 

Thank you everyone for the tips!


----------



## omv2

mexiwi said:


> Thanks samargirl - my gf went to NBI in Cebu city today only to find that they aren't issuing NBI clearances until mid march "because of the earthquake and yolanda" so that puts a bit of a spanner in the works.
> 
> I understand we can still apply and they will request the NBI clearance, but I would much rather send everything at the start.


Its ok to follow NBI, its 6- 12 mos processing. Ample time to wait for your GF NBI. About two months waiting to have CO assign sure they will ask for it. At least you will know if someone or CO already looking on your papers. Just a suggestion to think about.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

omv2 said:


> Its ok to follow NBI, its 6- 12 mos processing. Ample time to wait for your GF NBI. About two months waiting to have CO assign sure they will ask for it. At least you will know if someone or CO already looking on your papers. Just a suggestion to think about.


I found out some more information from my fiance and from friends regarding NBI Clearances at the moment.

The company that was operating the NBI Clearance centres (for example J mall and Robinsons Cybergate in Cebu) did not have it's contract renewed just before Christmas so all of the satellite processing centres are closed.

The NBI are planning to reopen them some time but for now there are huge waits.

For example in Cebu my fiance was able to put her name down for April 4!!

NBI scrambles to accommodate clearance applicants | Inquirer News

Just something for others to be aware of


----------



## exploring

mexiwi said:


> I found out some more information from my fiance and from friends regarding NBI Clearances at the moment.
> 
> The company that was operating the NBI Clearance centres (for example J mall and Robinsons Cybergate in Cebu) did not have it's contract renewed just before Christmas so all of the satellite processing centres are closed.
> 
> The NBI are planning to reopen them some time but for now there are huge waits.
> 
> For example in Cebu my fiance was able to put her name down for April 4!!
> 
> NBI scrambles to accommodate clearance applicants | Inquirer News
> 
> Just something for others to be aware of


Go to NBI capital site Cebu city phone 032 256-336.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

exploring said:


> Go to NBI capital site Cebu city phone 032 256-336.


The appointment at the for April was at the main office at Capitol


----------



## daya83

Has anyone else who applied for a spouse visa in june or july last year received their visas yet???


----------



## janal

daya83 said:


> Has anyone else who applied for a spouse visa in june or july last year received their visas yet???


My fiance's pmv visa was granted yesterday. we applied April 11.
I think it took so long cause of extra info needed on late birth and also 15 week wait on sputum culture tests. 
Can anyone tell me if the CFO in cebu is operational. They dont answer the phone


----------



## jhoy0320

Congrats to you Janal.. Hope will have ours soon..goodluck to all who are still waiting..


----------



## samargirl

janal said:


> My fiance's pmv visa was granted yesterday. we applied April 11.
> I think it took so long cause of extra info needed on late birth and also 15 week wait on sputum culture tests.
> Can anyone tell me if the CFO in cebu is operational. They dont answer the phone


Congrats janal, who was your CO initials?


----------



## jhoy0320

daya83 said:


> Has anyone else who applied for a spouse visa in june or july last year received their visas yet???


 hi daya83 im June applicant and were still waiting..goodluck to us..


----------



## janal

samargirl said:


> Congrats janal, who was your CO initials?


Hi CO is M S


----------



## superfly

HI Daya83,
I applied PMV 300 last June.
I just emailed immi re: our joint account and info about my mob #.

To all who are curious (like me) if immi will reply to your visa status inquiry (although this might not be applicable if you have an open communication with your CO).. Immi will not reply as long as it is within their service standards which is 12 months. 
based it on their auto reply:

_2. We do not respond to enquiries about the status of a visa application
that is currently within visa processing service standards, and encourage
you to read this weblink:
Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy
Due to the volume of correspondence received by the Immigration and Visa
Office and by each case officer, it is not possible to respond to all
enquiries immediately._

Sooooo... long way to go! So my tip to future applicants is to book your wedding 12 months after your lodgement day.  
*this is what we did to avoid hassles of rebooking everything*


----------



## council

janal said:


> Hi CO is M S


M S was my CO as well. Very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Chefmd

hi just want to ask if anyone here who was married in Australia to a filipino but now an Australian Citizen...my question is..do we need that our marriage certificate be authenticated by the Philippine Embassy/Consulate in Australia? I have read that this is one of the requirement of the CFO OR is it enough to just submit our registered marriage (from NSW Australia). pls help. Thank you very much.


----------



## aussiesteve

Chefmd said:


> hi just want to ask if anyone here who was married in Australia to a filipino but now an Australian Citizen...my question is..do we need that our marriage certificate be authenticated by the Philippine Embassy/Consulate in Australia? I have read that this is one of the requirement of the CFO OR is it enough to just submit our registered marriage (from NSW Australia). pls help. Thank you very much.


Hi 
Not quiet sure what you mean, do you mean that the Australian Citizen was once a Philippine citizen?


----------



## Chefmd

yes he is a filipino and has been an australian citizen a year ago


----------



## aussiesteve

Chefmd said:


> yes he is a filipino and has been an australian citizen a year
> Well as he is an Australian Citizen he is no longer an overseas philipino
> As far as you are concerned it depends were you are located, if you are in the Philippines you will need to meet the requirements. If you are already in Australia then it would depend on if you intended to return to the Philippines before you get an Australian passport, as the authorities may make it difficult for you when you try and return to Australia.


----------



## Chefmd

aussiesteve said:


> Chefmd said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes he is a filipino and has been an australian citizen a year
> Well as he is an Australian Citizen he is no longer an overseas philipino
> As far as you are concerned it depends were you are located, if you are in the Philippines you will need to meet the requirements. If you are already in Australia then it would depend on if you intended to return to the Philippines before you get an Australian passport, as the authorities may make it difficult for you when you try and return to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aussiesteve!
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnykitong

Hi Everyone! Congratulations to those who had their visa granted! I am from the Philippines and will be flying to Aus this coming 22nd. Will these be the only requirements/seminars I need before I leave?

1. Passport with CFO Sticker and Counselling Certificate
2. Grant Letter

My PMV subclass 309 got granted last December 2013. Thanks for the help! God bless you all!


----------



## dunan

plus the ridiculous departure tax.....n hope you aint leaving from that shithole manila airport LOL...good luck


----------



## Johnykitong

dunan said:


> plus the ridiculous departure tax.....n hope you aint leaving from that shithole manila airport LOL...good luck


Hi dunan,

Thanks for the reply. Regarding the travel tax, i will settle that in the Phil airport right? And you have any idea how much it costs? Thanks!


----------



## sugarstoned

Johnykitong said:


> Hi dunan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Regarding the travel tax, i will settle that in the Phil airport right? And you have any idea how much it costs? Thanks!


Hello,

I think it was around P1600 plus a terminal fee of P750. Safe flight!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## aussiesteve

Johnykitong said:


> Hi dunan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Regarding the travel tax, i will settle that in the Phil airport right? And you have any idea how much it costs?
> 
> Last week my wife, and her friend who is still traveling in a Philippine passport returned to Australia. It cost my wife's friend 1620 pesos for herself and 810 pesos for her kid as she was under 12 ( over 12 pay full price ). Also dont forget the terminal fee of 550 pesos per traveller. Also remember no liquids over 100ml.
> They even took a jar of mangosteen jam off my wife !


----------



## godsgift

Johnykitong said:


> Hi dunan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Regarding the travel tax, i will settle that in the Phil airport right? And you have any idea how much it costs? Thanks!


1620 for travel tax and 550 for terminal fee.
Have a safe flight johnykitong


----------



## superfly

Hi Johnny,

You can ask the person issuing the travel tax if you still need to pay P1620. Last year the guy asked me if I'm a fiancé visa holder, I asked why, he said fiancé visa holder pays diff amount. Relatively lower than the regular.

Can others confirm if this is true. And yes you can't escape the unexplainable airport tax P550 (international travel rate)

Anyone under a CO with J.M. initials?? I just discovered her name today after sending an email to immi last fri.
Immi was kind enough to tell me that my application is currently progressing without me asking about the status. 
Immi said if i need to contact my CO I should email : [email protected]
I sent an email with my CO's name and my file number as subject. I informed her about some changes.

I wonder when the final good news is coming out! So excited!


----------



## exploring

gretz57 said:


> Hi, Samargirl,
> 
> M visa was grated last Dec 23, 2013. It took me 6 months and 4 days waiting.
> I never expected it came on that day and monh as it was the last day of office at the embassy, I heared. It was he best gift I ever received in my whole life.
> 
> I and my 2 children are leaving this Friday, January 17, 2013. for Sydney,Australia. God bless us
> 
> I know everyone will have its time. Just be patient , it will come in the most unexpected time.


Our visa application was made in June 2013. Do u think an aggressive letter helps in anyway to get some idea as to what is going on with the application? People who argued that their wedding date is of utmost importance to their co had their visa approved and it seems to be the norm from what I have read on the forum. What is going on?


----------



## Mish

exploring said:


> Our visa application was made in June 2013. Do u think an angry or aggressive letter helps in anyway to get some idea as to what is going on with the application? People who argued that their wedding date is of utmost importance to their co had their visa approved and it seems to be the norm from what I have read on the forum. What is going on?


What is the processing time in the Philippines at the moment? I can't remember of it is 6-9 months or what you guys have been quoted at the moment.

If the mimimum is 6 months I would send a nice email just seeing if there are any outstanding documents they require. If the minimum has not passed then wait for the mimimum. Just be aware because of the maximum you may get a standard response about it still being processed.

Also make sure it is nice you do not want to make it aggressive and potentially put your case officer offside.

Also they are not oblidged to process it before the wedding date it takes as long as it takes. There are quite a few people that have had to change their date.

Just sit back and relax and it will happen when it will happen - yes I know easier said than done (I am not a patient person! )!


----------



## Aussieboy07

exploring said:


> Our visa application was made in June 2013. Do u think an angry or aggressive letter helps in anyway to get some idea as to what is going on with the application? People who argued that their wedding date is of utmost importance to their co had their visa approved and it seems to be the norm from what I have read on the forum. What is going on?


I understand how you are feeling but do you really think it is wise to get angry/aggressive/assertive at someone that holds your future in their hands. Yes I know they have rules and regulations to follow but I am also aware that they can use these processes to slow things down. Stop and think about it and can I suggest find a distraction


----------



## Aitheir75

Congratulations on your visa being granted . Me and my Girl are in the begining stage of lodging a tourist visa from Phils to Aust to come visit me .


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Aitheir 
good to see you found the right thread to ask questions
good luck


----------



## proudmomma

exploring said:


> Our visa application was made in June 2013. Do u think an angry or aggressive letter helps in anyway to get some idea as to what is going on with the application? People who argued that their wedding date is of utmost importance to their co had their visa approved and it seems to be the norm from what I have read on the forum. What is going on?


hello Exploring, my fiance [sponsor] emailed immigration last wednesday and he got this for a reply:

Dear Mr,

Thanks for your email.

standard for this visa product is 12 months however in Manila we aim to
finalise a majority of applications within 9 months of date of lodgement.
See Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

We do not require further information from you at this stage and note that
as you only lodged your visa application on 16 September 2013 this
application is likely to be finalised in or before May 2014.

In the meantime we appreciate your patience in this matter.

so I think nowadays, some case officers really comply with the standard processing times. some co just happens to work fast though,as I just read in another forum, an october applicant got her pmv grant today. goodluck to all of us waiting


----------



## jhoy0320

proudmomma said:


> hello Exploring, my fiance [sponsor] emailed immigration last wednesday and he got this for a reply: Dear Mr, Thanks for your email. standard for this visa product is 12 months however in Manila we aim to finalise a majority of applications within 9 months of date of lodgement. See Visa processing times - Australian Embassy We do not require further information from you at this stage and note that as you only lodged your visa application on 16 September 2013 this application is likely to be finalised in or before May 2014. In the meantime we appreciate your patience in this matter. so I think nowadays, some case officers really comply with the standard processing times. some co just happens to work fast though,as I just read in another forum, an october applicant got her pmv grant today. goodluck to all of us waiting


 hi proudmomma Thanks for sharing the info sis..atleast it ease our worries for a bit and hopefully that our visa would be granted as they reach their processing time or would be nice suprise if it would come much earlier..but for now all we have to do is be patient and wait for our turn..thanks again..keep praying and think positive...goodluck to us all who are still waiting..


----------



## shinyshan

so envy to the applicants who got their visa i just 3-4 months! heheh. Very good CO. Hope mine is next. My application going to be on it's 7th month on the end of the month. Hope my CO grant it soon. It will be a nice birthday gift.  Congrats to all who got their visa! Goodluck!


----------



## samargirl

shinyshan said:


> so envy to the applicants who got their visa I just 3-4 months! heheh. Very good CO. Hope mine is next. My application going to be on it's 7th month on the end of the month. Hope my CO grant it soon. It will be a nice birthday gift.  Congrats to all who got their visa! Goodluck!


I wish for your grant early next month  some are just so very lucky to have a nice CO. Wish luck to us all who still waiting.


----------



## Aitheir75

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Aitheir
> good to see you found the right thread to ask questions
> good luck


Thanks Aussieboy , I have been reading some great threads here and hope to be able to join in the conversations and gain some positive help/answers here and hopefully in time when i experience a bit more in the visa processes i will be able to help someone as well


----------



## PinayOZ

this is a very helpful thread since I am going to lodge my Spouse Visa soon..
Good luck everyone!


----------



## aussiesteve

For all those who need to get NBI clearance you will be happy to hear that they will be available online from Jan 24th.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

aussiesteve said:


> For all those who need to get NBI clearance you will be happy to hear that they will be available online from Jan 24th.


That is very good news, hopefully it works


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Hi all.

Sitting here burning up the skype filling out the online application for our PMV.

Found some interesting questions so far - I have no idea why they want to know when her sisters were married, but we have to find out 

A question for my side - my Mum and Dad are divorced, Dad has a partner, they are defacto - do I have to put her down? I call her my step mum but 

The next one is when we committed for as husband or wife or defacto with the exclusion of all others...............

What do we do here - put the date we got engaged? I couldn't tell you the date when I decided she was the one, but I can tell you when i asked her.

It's very hard to try and place arbitrary dates onto things that grow over time.

What do we do with the boxes for finacial aspects etc - you have to put something in there.

Is it better to put these things in their boxes - or just put a note to refer to attached statement of relationship - does that even work?


----------



## lady.j

*NBI Clearance*



aussiesteve said:


> For all those who need to get NBI clearance you will be happy to hear that they will be available online from Jan 24th.


Yes, true. 

The Department of Justice announced that starting Friday, January 24, applicants can apply for their National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) clearance online through the agency's website.

Starting Friday, NBI clearance can be done online | ABS-CBN News
www.doj.gov.ph/nbi
www.nbi.gov.ph


----------



## PinayOZ

*TV the Spouse Visa*

Hi Guys,
I am in Australia at the moment under TV. Just married recently. Will be back to P.I this month and planning of applying for another TV hopefully multiple visa so i could fly in out OZ while waiting for my spouse visa. BTW, I am thinking of lodging TV first then once it is granted will lodge my spouse visa just before i fly back to OZ.
1.do u think it is a good idea? 
2.what would be the best reason to write on my husband's invitation letter so the immi will grant me a multiple entry
3. do we need to mention on my tv application that we are going to lodge SPouse visa soon?
thanks everyone..
Good luck to all of us


----------



## samargirl

PinayOZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in Australia at the moment under the TV. Just married recently. Will be back to P.I this month and planning on applying for another TV hopefully multiple visa so I could fly in out OZ while waiting for my spouse visa. BTW, I am thinking of lodging TV first, then once it is granted will lodge my spouse visa just before I fly back to OZ.
> 1.Do you think it is a good idea?
> 2.what would be the best reason to write on my husband's invitation letter so the immi will grant me a multiple entry
> 3. Do we need to mention on my tv application that we are going to lodge SPouse visa soon?
> Thanks everyone..
> Good luck to all of us


It's better you lodge TV after SP I think because as what ive known there's a big chance that they will grant TV multiple entry if you have an ongoing permanent visa.

Just please correct me if I was wrong


----------



## sugarstoned

samargirl said:


> 1. its better you lodge both at the same time i reckon so they know that you have an ongoing Spouse Visa, they will grant your TV multiple entry then.


What Samargirl said.


----------



## proudmomma

mexiwi said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sitting here burning up the skype filling out the online application for our PMV.
> 
> Found some interesting questions so far - I have no idea why they want to know when her sisters were married, but we have to find out
> 
> A question for my side - my Mum and Dad are divorced, Dad has a partner, they are defacto - do I have to put her down? I call her my step mum but
> 
> The next one is when we committed for as husband or wife or defacto with the exclusion of all others...............
> 
> What do we do here - put the date we got engaged? I couldn't tell you the date when I decided she was the one, but I can tell you when i asked her.


Hi. My fiance's mom also got married again but we didnt include the new husband's name in our application.

As for the date,what we put there is the date when we officially became a couple (bf/gf)..

I am not sure if others did it this way though.

Goodluck!


----------



## samargirl

sugarstoned said:


> What Samargirl said.


Am i wrong sugarstoned?  or i misunderstood it?


----------



## samargirl

mexiwi said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sitting here burning up the skype filling out the online application for our PMV.
> 
> Found some interesting questions so far - I have no idea why they want to know when her sisters were married, but we have to find out
> 
> A question for my side - my Mum and Dad are divorced, Dad has a partner, they are defacto - do I have to put her down? I call her my step mum but
> 
> The next one is when we committed for as husband or wife or defacto with the exclusion of all others...............
> 
> What do we do here - put the date we got engaged? I couldn't tell you the date when I decided she was the one, but I can tell you when i asked her.
> 
> It's very hard to try and place arbitrary dates onto things that grow over time.
> 
> What do we do with the boxes for finacial aspects etc - you have to put something in there.
> 
> Is it better to put these things in their boxes - or just put a note to refer to attached statement of relationship - does that even work?


* put the name of your mom ( not your step mom)
* put the date when you got engaged, the date when you asked her.
* better to put a note (refer to attached statement of ...)

Thats all i can say  hope other members can give addtl info


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

samargirl said:


> * put the name of your mom ( not your step mom)
> * put the date when you got engaged, the date when you asked her.
> * better to put a note (refer to attached statement of ...)
> 
> Thats all i can say  hope other members can give addtl info


Thanks Samargirl.

I have been working on my statemnent of relationship and it is hard - I have written from the heart - telling what i felt about her etc, I hope that is the right way or do they want -we went here on this date, i paid this then, bullet points and all clinical.

I just don't want to mess it up, I just want it to all work so she can come here and we get married, have babies, live happily ever after.


----------



## samargirl

mexiwi said:


> Thanks Samargirl.
> 
> I have been working on my statemnent of relationship and it is hard - I have written from the heart - telling what i felt about her etc, I hope that is the right way or do they want -we went here on this date, i paid this then, bullet points and all clinical.
> 
> I just don't want to mess it up, I just want it to all work so she can come here and we get married, have babies, live happily ever after.


Youre welcome 
And That's the right thing to do, a statement written from the heart. Dont worry, everything will be fine  Good luck


----------



## eserethj14

*Change of CO*

Hello everyone!!! I just got an email from immigration today that my CO has transferred to another unit and M.S. my new CO has taken over on processing my application. She said Please note that application is still undergoing processing including verifications made on some documents provided with the application. It has been 6 months now since I lodge my visa. My question, since the change of my CO, will it cause delay on my visa grant? Anybody had the same situation, how long did you have to wait? Thanks everyone!


----------



## sugarstoned

samargirl said:


> Am i wrong sugarstoned?  or i misunderstood it?


I meant to say, I agree with what you said about submitting both Spouse and TV together


----------



## samargirl

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I just got an email from immigration today that my CO has transferred to another unit and M.S. my new CO has taken over on processing my application. She said Please note that application is still undergoing processing including verifications made on some documents provided with the application. It has been 6 months now since I lodge my visa. My question, since the change of my CO, will it cause delay on my visa grant? Anybody had the same situation, how long did you have to wait? Thanks everyone!


Expect that it will cause delays, but hopefully not too long. I reckon that your new assigned CO will going to review your docs back from the start.

Think positive eserethj14  everything will be fine.


----------



## samargirl

sugarstoned said:


> I meant to say, I agree with what you said about submitting both Spouse and TV together


 Praying for a grant to all of us who still waiting.


----------



## jhoy0320

samargirl said:


> Praying for a grant to all of us who still waiting.


 hoping and praying for all of us on waiting list as well samargirl...keep our faith everyone..


----------



## cheenz

hello guys..  who among u here has same case officer like mine, the initial name is P.O... hows ur application goin?


----------



## omv2

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I just got an email from immigration today that my CO has transferred to another unit and M.S. my new CO has taken over on processing my application. She said Please note that application is still undergoing processing including verifications made on some documents provided with the application. It has been 6 months now since I lodge my visa. My question, since the change of my CO, will it cause delay on my visa grant? Anybody had the same situation, how long did you have to wait? Thanks everyone!


I would like to add on eserethj14 question of possible delay. Mine is I submitted very late late my Police Clearance Cert? Anyone can share your experience.Thank you.
Reach my 6mos of application, still here waiting. Hope will be soon.


----------



## samargirl

omv2 said:


> I would like to add on eserethj14 question of possible delay. Mine is I submitted very late late my Police Clearance Cert? Anyone can share your experience.Thank you.
> Reach my 6mos of application, still here waiting. Hope will be soon.


OMV2 was your CO asks for addtl docs or info other than the Police Clearance? And if you don't mind when was it?


----------



## nora_5470

cheenz said:


> hello guys..  who among u here has same case officer like mine, the initial name is P.O... hows ur application goin?


Hello...mine has the same CO initial...P.O.


----------



## nora_5470

cheenz said:


> hello guys..  who among u here has same case officer like mine, the initial name is P.O... hows ur application goin?


She asking me additional requirements my AFP police check and the other one country I have been..so she said that she will still waiting the other one police clearance when is available..my CO has same initial like yours..P.O.


----------



## cheenz

nora_5470 said:


> She asking me additional requirements my AFP police check and the other one country I have been..so she said that she will still waiting the other one police clearance when is available..my CO has same initial like yours..P.O.


when did u lodged ur application sis? are spouse visa applicant?? i am august applicant for spouse visa .. last dec 3, P.O requested me my birth cert and Cenomar/advisory on marriage and i submitted it last dec 6..after that she never contact me anymore... i always send email to embassy asking the status of my visa application but they never reply  its just automated reply which is annoying hehehehe i hope our visa application will be grant soon sis


----------



## perthgal8

Hello everyone!

We lodged on August 29, 2013 with complete documents except the medicals. Our agent had already requested for my Cenomar beforehand. On Aug 30 immi acknowledged it and I was requested to undergo medical exam which I took on Sept 11. When I asked the St Lukes nurse, he said everything is fine and that it will be forwarded to the immi. Its been almost 5 months now and we haven't heard from immi yet. Hopefully it is doing well... We asked our agent to follow it up but they said they will just received an auto response so they don't advised to contact immi as ours is still on the standard processing time.. Hoping the long wait will be over..... God bless all the applicants..


----------



## cheenz

perthgal8 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We lodged on August 29, 2013 with complete documents except the medicals. Our agent had already requested for my Cenomar beforehand. On Aug 30 immi acknowledged it and I was requested to undergo medical exam which I took on Sept 11. When I asked the St Lukes nurse, he said everything is fine and that it will be forwarded to the immi. Its been almost 5 months now and we haven't heard from immi yet. Hopefully it is doing well... We asked our agent to follow it up but they said they will just received an auto response so they don't advised to contact immi as ours is still on the standard processing time.. Hoping the long wait will be over..... God bless all the applicants..


are u spouse visa applicant sis?may i know if who is your case officer?? thanks


----------



## perthgal8

cheenz said:


> are u spouse visa applicant sis?may i know if who is your case officer?? thanks


PMV. We weren't contacted by any C.O. yet....hw bout you...?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all
No contact from a CO is generally a good sign that everything is progressing well and probably the first contact you will have is the approval.

If you are asked for additional documents (not medical or NBI) to be supplied the embassy will stop processing your application until the time that they have given you to provide the documents has elapsed. eg. they give you 49 days to provide additional documentation, you return it in 3 days, they will wait the full 49 days before they recommence processing your documents.


----------



## proudmomma

Happy Australia day to all! Hoping to hear some good news for all of us starting Tuesday!


----------



## samargirl

perthgal8 said:


> PMV. We weren't contacted by any C.O. yet....How bout you...?


Hi perthgal, I'm a PMV applicant also. I lodge mine last mid of September, CO allocated mid of November. I received an email just this month that my application is "under active assessment" and she will contact me if the visa decision will be finalized.

No worries about not contacted by CO, it means that all is well in your application


----------



## perthgal8

samargirl said:


> Hi perthgal, I'm a PMV applicant also. I lodge mine last mid of September, CO allocated mid of November. I received an email just this month that my application is "under active assessment" and she will contact me if the visa decision will be finalized.
> 
> No worries about not contacted by CO, it means that all is well in your application


Hi Samargirl,

Thanks for your reply...

My agent also told us that it is a good sign... Sometimes we just can't help worrying on the status of our visa.. Anyways we will just wait and pray that we will hear the good news soon.... By the way, in your case how did you know that a CO was allocated to you.. Did you email immi or they did contact you for addtl docs?...

perthgal


----------



## samargirl

perthgal8 said:


> Hi Samargirl,
> 
> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> My agent also told us that it is a good sign... Sometimes we just can't help worrying on the status of our visa.. Anyways we will just wait and pray that we will hear the good news soon.... By the way, in your case how did you know that a CO was allocated to you.. Did you email immi or they did contact you for addtl docs?...
> 
> perthgal


My CO sent me email, she asked for addtl docs 2 months since i lodged my application.


----------



## cheenz

samargirl said:


> Hi perthgal, I'm a PMV applicant also. I lodge mine last mid of September, CO allocated mid of November. I received an email just this month that my application is "under active assessment" and she will contact me if the visa decision will be finalized.
> 
> No worries about not contacted by CO, it means that all is well in your application


after i submitted my additional docs last dec 6, my co didnt contact me anymore..so is it mean, that she already receive my additional docs?


----------



## dunan

Hope you posted them thru the VIA n not a private courier company...if the latter then I would email them and ask for confirmation....

Also what we did, even though we used VIA, we emailed them confirming that they were sent.....date n what office....to cover ourselves...we never got an email back which suggests they got it.


----------



## toochling

perthgal8 said:


> PMV. We weren't contacted by any C.O. yet....hw bout you...?


Hi perthgal8! Don't worry at all, we also lodged our PMV application last August 21 just days before yours, still haven't heard from the embassy except a reply email that said no outstanding documents are required from us and our application is still under assessment.. So we just have to wait for an approval by this time.. It's been 5 months of waiting, hopefully our visa will be granted soon! Hang in there!


----------



## toochling

Hey August or PMV applicants, anyone here with a CO named K.A.?


----------



## eserethj14

Anybody here is going to CFO seminar in Manila this week or next week? Can anyone send me the thread for CFO seminar? Thanks !!!!


----------



## superfly

Sis did u get your grant??? 
Just Google CFO Manila for the address. You need to bring 2 valid IDs, make sure to photocopy, bring proof of rel pics or just put it on your mobile, passport and visa grant. Be as early as 730, cause slots are only 15 every Thursday.
if u have more question just pm me. 
I've finished my seminar last November. Still need to go back once I got my grant. 

Cheers!


----------



## janal

superfly said:


> Sis did u get your grant???
> Just Google CFO Manila for the address. You need to bring 2 valid IDs, make sure to photocopy, bring proof of rel pics or just put it on your mobile, passport and visa grant. Be as early as 730, cause slots are only 15 every Thursday.
> if u have more question just pm me.
> I've finished my seminar last November. Still need to go back once I got my grant.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi My fiance just did the CFO in Cebu and she was requested to bring my passport arrivals and departures page, my divorce papers and pics of us.
They dont mention this on the web site.


----------



## proudmomma

eserethj14 said:


> Anybody here is going to CFO seminar in Manila this week or next week? Can anyone send me the thread for CFO seminar? Thanks !!!!


Hi! Im going there on thursday


----------



## dunan

Janal....my missus was asked for HER annulment papers and photos....

Eser......try this site...go to CFO on left side of page...tells you everything you need to know....

US Visa Specialists


----------



## mrswooody007

janal said:


> Hi My fiance just did the CFO in Cebu and she was requested to bring my passport arrivals and departures page, my divorce papers and pics of us.
> They dont mention this on the web site.


Those are same documents that were asked from me by Ms. R of CFO Cebu. I was fortunate I had them with me including the pictures of us together with my family and his, in addition to my annotated marriage certificate, passport and Visa grant letter.


----------



## proudmomma

But how about if we don't have a grant yet? Are Ids and passport and some pictures okay?


----------



## janal

mrswooody007 said:


> Those are same documents that were asked from me by Ms. R of CFO Cebu. I was fortunate I had them with me including the pictures of us together with my family and his, in addition to my annotated marriage certificate, passport and Visa grant letter.


I sent the CFO an email about posting the papers needed for the counciling. their reply was that it is posted at article 4 on the list. Which "documents as may be required by councelor". another words they dont care.
one thing interesting though, 1 of the girls that day was refused the sticker cause they figured it was not a good relationship


----------



## proudmomma

janal said:


> one thing interesting though, 1 of the girls that day was refused the sticker cause they figured it was not a good relationship


Really?? That is so rude. Is it even their call to say that a relationship is not good?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

janal said:


> I sent the CFO an email about posting the papers needed for the counciling. their reply was that it is posted at article 4 on the list. Which "documents as may be required by councelor". another words they dont care.
> one thing interesting though, 1 of the girls that day was refused the sticker cause they figured it was not a good relationship


What a joke


----------



## janal

proudmomma said:


> Really?? That is so rude. Is it even their call to say that a relationship is not good?


Yes I believe its true, this happened last Wednesday, My fiance told me this was a girl going to Australia.


----------



## proudmomma

Wow i've never heard of instances like this one. So now we also need to make them realize that our relationship is genuine and a good one... if not,they'll refuse to give us a sticker. Sucks


----------



## janal

proudmomma said:


> But how about if we don't have a grant yet? Are Ids and passport and some pictures okay?


I have read on CFO website its ok to go there without grant letter ,
just take everything else with you except visa grant


----------



## proudmomma

janal said:


> I have read on CFO website its ok to go there without grant letter ,
> just take everything else with you except visa grant


Yes thank u,finally was able to open the site after weeks and weeks of not being able to.lol


----------



## mrswooody007

janal said:


> I sent the CFO an email about posting the papers needed for the counciling. their reply was that it is posted at article 4 on the list. Which "documents as may be required by councelor". another words they dont care.
> one thing interesting though, 1 of the girls that day was refused the sticker cause they figured it was not a good relationship


Yup those docs are not listed in the site. However, the counsellor from CFO will ask for them from you. @ Proudmama, it's all good if you don't have grant visa letter yet. Then again the CFO counsellor may still ask for the copy of your partner's passport, his divorce papers if he had a first marriage, certificate of singleness if he is single, your CENOMAR , your passport and pictures.


----------



## janal

proudmomma said:


> Yes thank u,finally was able to open the damn site after weeks and weeks of not being able to.lol


All the best for Thursday, take lots of pics or have them in your phone, they like pics of you and partner and any family with you.


----------



## mrswooody007

janal said:


> one thing interesting though, 1 of the girls that day was refused the sticker cause they figured it was not a good relationship


After the seminar or counselling, there is a one on one interview for each participants. Personal questions are being asked. They are good in gathering info during the interview. I reckoned that the decision of CFO counsellor was based on the outcome of the interview with the girl. Make sure too that your finance knows your mother's maiden name, your address in Au as well as the nationality of your ex wife if you were once married.


----------



## proudmomma

janal said:


> All the best for Thursday, take lots of pics or have them in your phone, they like pics of you and partner and any family with you.


Thank you! I hope it everything will go smoothly


----------



## superfly

you don't need heaps of photos. Just be sure you have some in case the counselor asks for it. Almost all in my group didn't bring photos. I volunteered my phone so they can access their FB accounts. I just opened my FB and showed her my profile pic and that's it. It's like talking to a friend, mine took less than 7 mins?  

They ask personal questions. Don't take it too personal. You will learn something from this seminar. Surprisingly, I had so much fun! I miss my super loud group and too bad I don't have their email adds.


----------



## janal

superfly said:


> you don't need heaps of photos. Just be sure you have some in case the counselor asks for it. Almost all in my group didn't bring photos. I volunteered my phone so they can access their FB accounts. I just opened my FB and showed her my profile pic and that's it. It's like talking to a friend, mine took less than 7 mins?
> 
> They ask personal questions. Don't take it too personal. You will learn something from this seminar. Surprisingly, I had so much fun! I miss my super loud group and too bad I don't have their email adds.


You must have had a nice councelor, my girl got grilled with heaps of personal questions and had to produce lots of pics. this was in Cebu


----------



## dunan

Fly...yeah my wife found it pretty easy...even met 2 ladies both going to Melb...n via FB (As usual) have become good friends here n plan a meet up soon....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

The CFO thing does concern me - mainly due to inconsistencies in the requirements - but also I know how trying getting anything official done is in the Philippines, like getting up at 3am to go line up for an NBI clearance, or at the passport office (my fiance actually flew home to Davao for 6 weeks to get her passport as it was easier).

I think it is ridiculous that the CFO doesn't take bookings for their sessions - especially when slots are so limited. Do they think prospective immigrants are just sitting around with time to spare to make trips to the CFO?


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> The CFO thing does concern me - mainly due to inconsistencies in the requirements - but also I know how trying getting anything official done is in the Philippines, like getting up at 3am to go line up for an NBI clearance, or at the passport office (my fiance actually flew home to Davao for 6 weeks to get her passport as it was easier).
> 
> I think it is ridiculous that the CFO doesn't take bookings for their sessions - especially when slots are so limited. Do they think prospective immigrants are just sitting around with time to spare to make trips to the CFO?


Hi Mexiwi
Obviously you are not used to the Pinoy system.During the last 30 years things have gone from bad to worse.Recently it took my wife and I a full morning just to open a bank account. The Government is worse, it took my daughter so much time , cost and effort to get an extension to her tourist visa in Iloilo, that when she returned to Australia she decided to take up dual Australian /Philippine Citizenship so she would not have to go through the ordeal again.
As far as time goes, thats one thing the Philippines has plenty off!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Mexiwi
> Obviously you are not used to the Pinoy system.During the last 30 years things have gone from bad to worse.


I am pretty used to it, I learned very early on not to bother asking "why"

But it still annoys me


----------



## ikihajimaru

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi ikihajimaru, may I know how and where I can avail that? Am interested.


sorry for the very late reply, try cdu adult migration english program. if u happrn to be in palmersron or casuarina u can simply ask them.


----------



## ikihajimaru

hello everyone! been very busy due to job hunting and classes. i am getting worried it sounds its getting and harder to file documents. just follow everything by the DOT! and i am sure it will be then easy, rushing will only make it frustrating. and one tip while waitig for your visa, take some retail or barista or anything gou can get out of tesda, its easier to land a job if u have experiences, minimal as it is. thats my nain problem here, i worked far too long on one job that when i came here i am unable to use ehat I have learned.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Report from another forum on the new improved NBI Clearance system.



> I completed the online form and printed it out.
> 
> Bohol office background checks suspended until further notice...
> 
> Make a trip to Cebu, cybergate nbi checks same.
> 
> Went to Cebu NBI main HQ with my printout....
> 
> Ok, sir just log your printout number here... now come back on March 14th - Over 6 weeks from now.
> 
> So much for automation efficiencies.


So that is a great improvement in service over the day it took to get them from the privately operated satellite centres.


----------



## jhoy0320

Hi guys..hows everyone doing?is there any applicant from early June who got their granted visa recently this week?just getting really anxious here about our pmv visa it's been almost 8 months now since we lodged our visa and by the way just wanna asked if ur nbi clearance is already expired do the immi request for a valid one again??should il wait for the co to request it?..godbless us all who are still waiting and hoping and praying will have our visa soon..


----------



## samargirl

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys..hows everyone doing?is there any applicant from early June who got their granted visa recently this week?just getting really anxious here about our pmv visa it's been almost 8 months now since we lodged our visa and by the way just wanna asked if ur nbi clearance is already expired do the immi request for a valid one again??should il wait for the co to request it?..godbless us all who are still waiting and hoping and praying will have our visa soon..


Hi jhoyo, do you know your CO?


----------



## jhoy0320

samargirl said:


> Hi jhoyo, do you know your CO?


 hi samargirl..unfortunately I got no idea who my case officer is..and I haven't heard from the immi since after they asked for my nso online and medical..and the last time my fiancé inquire about my visa application status is they said it still being assessed that was last dec.so I'm really anxious..


----------



## samargirl

jhoy0320 said:


> hi samargirl..unfortunately I got no idea who my case officer is..and I haven't heard from the immi since after they asked for my nso online and medical..and the last time my fiancé inquire about my visa application status is they said it still being assessed that was last dec.so I'm really anxious..


Just be patience jhoyo, your visa will arrive soon. If not, try to email the Immig again this coming Feb on your 8 months since you received the acknowledgement letter


----------



## proudmomma

Hi jhoy0320,i feel for you.getting to talk to our co somehow lessens the anxiety we get from waiting.I too,havent heard anything from L.B. since after she called just to ask if ive lived outside philippines before.that was last october. By mid january though,my fiance emailed immi and they said it will likely be finalized on or before May.. they say not hearing from our co is a good sign.. i hope it is true.


----------



## jhoy0320

samargirl said:


> Just be patience jhoyo, your visa will arrive soon. If not, try to email the Immig again this coming Feb on your 8 months since you received the acknowledgement letter


 thanks sis..yeah i guess nothing we can by now other than being patience while waiting..thanks and il be hoping for that goodnews soon..yeah I think i might do that..thanks for the advice sis and will be praying for our visa..


----------



## janal

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys..hows everyone doing?is there any applicant from early June who got their granted visa recently this week?just getting really anxious here about our pmv visa it's been almost 8 months now since we lodged our visa and by the way just wanna asked if ur nbi clearance is already expired do the immi request for a valid one again??should il wait for the co to request it?..godbless us all who are still waiting and hoping and praying will have our visa soon..


Hi,
our visa was granted 2 months after nbi had expired, so shouldnt need a new nbi.,visa was granted 16th Jan, lodged 11th april


----------



## jhoy0320

proudmomma said:


> Hi jhoy0320,i feel for you.getting to talk to our co somehow lessens the anxiety we get from waiting.I too,havent heard anything from L.B. since after she called just to ask if ive lived outside philippines before.that was last october. By mid january though,my fiance emailed immi and they said it will likely be finalized on or before May.. they say not hearing from our co is a good sign.. i hope it is true.


 hi proud momma..yeah I definitely agree with what u said.i think it much harder not to be anxious and be patience when u haven't got any idea about what's going on your visa application compare to those other who is being updated by their co.. And later on u can't help but think negative about it or if there something wrong with your application..I bet other on here could also relate on how i feel bout it..so that's gonna be soon sis?hoping for the grant of our visa soon..


----------



## proudmomma

I dont want to get my hopes up,as I base it from their word "likely".. but I admit im getting excited as it comes near.i just hope they'll be true to their word.after all,my 8th month will be on may.. i hope you get yours sooner than u expect jhoy0320..Godbless to all of us here


----------



## superfly

Hi girls!!! 
OMG jhoy, we are on the same timeframe! My bday is coming in 2 weeks! and on 26 Feb will be my 8th month.

Have i told you that I emailed immi? i didnt know who my CO and i didnt ask for my visa status.
I sent an open letter about our joint acct and fiance's add change.
Immi replied, they said my CO is J.M. and that my visa *has been allocated to a case officer and is currently progressing*..
and if i need to speak with her i should email her. Well, i did but she never bother to acknowledge. guessing she's that BUSY.
i have no idea what that means, though I hope i will receive it on my birth month.

I think will all get it on the 8th month! hoping it's the average these days.
Lets just refrain from bugging are COs with our emails.


----------



## proudmomma

I think you're right superfly..in immi's letter to my fiance they said they aim to finalise visa application within 9 months of date of lodgement... but I sure hope they're giving it sooner than that..I agree that we should not bother them anymore with our emails.. haha to give them "more time" to peruse with our douments..cheers


----------



## jhoy0320

proudmomma said:


> I dont want to get my hopes up,as I base it from their word "likely".. but I admit im getting excited as it comes near.i just hope they'll be true to their word.after all,my 8th month will be on may.. i hope you get yours sooner than u expect jhoy0320..Godbless to all of us here


 proud momma..yeah I think sometimes it's better to keep your expectations in average and not so high so it would be easy to stay patience and be postie..il keep my hopes for u too sis..may we have all our visa soon we expect..thanks and il keep u all posted..godbless us all..


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> Hi girls!!! OMG jhoy, we are on the same timeframe! My bday is coming in 2 weeks! and on 26 Feb will be my 8th month. Have i told you that I emailed immi? i didnt know who my CO and i didnt ask for my visa status. I sent an open letter about our joint acct and fiance's add change. Immi replied, they said my CO is J.M. and that my visa has been allocated to a case officer and is currently progressing.. and if i need to speak with her i should email her. Well, i did but she never bother to acknowledge. guessing she's that BUSY. i have no idea what that means, though I hope i will receive it on my birth month. I think will all get it on the 8th month! hoping it's the average these days. Lets just refrain from bugging are COs with our emails.


 hi sis superfly..yeah sis im on my almost 8month like u ..well hopefully no contact from immi is a good news for us waiting soon..ur visa might be best gift u will receive sis..maybe our case officer is just really following the standards processing time..well never know our visas might be on the way soon or hoping will come soon we expect it..would be a goodnews for all of us here getting closer to the 9 months time frame.maybe they just really having a busy time assessing a lot of visa applicants.il you posted godless us all..


----------



## jhoy0320

janal said:


> Hi, our visa was granted 2 months after nbi had expired, so shouldnt need a new nbi.,visa was granted 16th Jan, lodged 11th april


 hi sis oh thanks for the info..I'm just worried cause my nbi clearance is already expired thinking they might asked again for valid one.but I was thinking maybe they would email me anyway if they need new one..good on your visa is granted goodluck.and thanks again cause its ease my anxiety a bit.


----------



## janal

jhoy0320 said:


> hi sis oh thanks for the info..I'm just worried cause my nbi clearance is already expired thinking they might asked again for valid one.but I was thinking maybe they would email me anyway if they need new one..good on your visa is granted goodluck.and thanks again cause its ease my anxiety a bit.


Hi again, Im not sis haha, im the future husband , im in Australia my fiance is still in Davao till the 19th next month. Im sure everything will go well for you. God bless


----------



## jhoy0320

Sorry for the wrong term.anyway thanks and wishing you & ur fiancé goodluck on your marriage journey ahead.


----------



## jhoy0320

janal said:


> Hi again, Im not sis haha, im the future husband , im in Australia my fiance is still in Davao till the 19th next month. Im sure everything will go well for you. God bless


 Sorry for the wrong term.anyway thanks and wishing you & ur fiancé goodluck on your marriage journey ahead.


----------



## Joanie

council said:


> M S was my CO as well. Very friendly and helpful.


Hi Janal & Council! We have submitted our PMV application October 2013, I emailed the immi Jan 3, 2014 asking if I already have a CO, they replied that DG has been allocated to me, I never had any correspondence with her as of to date, I dont even know her contact details..How can I enquire about the stat of my application then? Lucky that your CO is corresponding to you..any thoughts?


----------



## samargirl

Joanie said:


> Hi Janal & Council! We have submitted our PMV application October 2013, I emailed the immi Jan 3, 2014 asking if I already have a CO, they replied that DG has been allocated to me, I never had any correspondence with her as of to date, I dont even know her contact details..How can I enquire about the stat of my application then? Lucky that your CO is corresponding to you..any thoughts?


Hi joanie, you can contact your CO by email but write your CO's name and your file number.


----------



## Joanie

Thanks Aussieboy for an encouraging thought-- my CO have not yet contacted me! Its nearly 4months now...


----------



## Joanie

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi all
> No contact from a CO is generally a good sign that everything is progressing well and probably the first contact you will have is the approval.
> 
> If you are asked for additional documents (not medical or NBI) to be supplied the embassy will stop processing your application until the time that they have given you to provide the documents has elapsed. eg. they give you 49 days to provide additional documentation, you return it in 3 days, they will wait the full 49 days before they recommence processing your documents.





samargirl said:


> Hi joanie, you can contact your CO by email but write your CO's name and your file number.


ahhh.. Thanks much samargirl! I got it!! Now I know.. I appreciate your reply . Godbless


----------



## samargirl

Joanie said:


> Hi Janal & Council! We have submitted our PMV application October 2013, I emailed the immi Jan 3, 2014 asking if I already have a CO, they replied that DG has been allocated to me, I never had any correspondence with her as of to date, I dont even know her contact details..How can I enquire about the stat of my application then? Lucky that your CO is corresponding to you..any thoughts?


And if you dont have any email got from your CO it means that you provide all the docs/info needed. In my case, my CO sent me an email and asked for addtl docs/info needed to assess my application. It's only been 3 mos since you lodged your application, i think its not the right time yet to inquire about the stat of your application. Processing period is 6-9 mos.


----------



## Joanie

samargirl said:


> Hi joanie, you can contact your CO by email but write your CO's name and your file number.


I got mixed up where to post my reply..I dont know where did it go! Thanks much samargirl!


----------



## samargirl

Joanie said:


> I got mixed up where to post my reply..I dont know where did it go! Thanks much samargirl!


 Whilst I'm typing my response, you already sent a message.

Youre Welcome, God bless us all who still waiting


----------



## Joanie

samargirl said:


> Hi joanie, you can contact your CO by email but write your CO's name and your file number.





samargirl said:


> And if you dont have any email got from your CO it means that you provide all the docs/info needed. In my case, my CO sent me an email and asked for addtl docs/info needed to assess my application. It's only been 3 mos since you lodged your application, i think its not the right time yet to inquire about the stat of your application. Processing period is 6-9 mos.


Thanks for giving me a positive input regarding my application. (that I probably given them all docs they needed for the assessment).. Well, patience is a virtue! {Sigh} God bless!!!


----------



## plaz

An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH

A little rough timeline here:
29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application
15 Sept 2013 - Medicals
29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!!

We never heard of any case officer or had any calls from them. I did however called at the start of October to ask if they got all our documents/etc and they told us that they have got it all and that it is complete. And that the application has already been assigned to a CO and that we should just wait patiently for the good news. So we waited and waited.

Just 30mins ago, the delivery guy came to her house and gave her the grant letter. We just both skyped and she, her family and I, were all over the moon  But I haven't had the chance to tell my parents yet.

Actually original she msged me on FB telling me to come on skype. She got a big problem there. And I immediately hopped on wondering what was the problem. And she told me OH JUST JOKING. OMG THE LETTER IS HERE haha 

Still can't believe it. Never expected it so fast. 5 months exactly.
I was thinking maybe 7 or 8 months. OMG 

Her initial entry arrival deadline is 11th March 2014. So next week, she'll head down to the CFO to grab her sticker.

What's next?

I book the plane tickets, she pack her bags and then she comes here?
Let me get this right.

This is all she needs to come to Australia right?
Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it?

Thanks so much guys. Reading all the posts here have helped me so much with everything


----------



## samargirl

plaz said:


> An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH
> 
> A little rough timeline here:
> 29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application
> 15 Sept 2013 - Medicals
> 29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!!
> 
> We never heard of any case officer or had any calls from them. I did however called at the start of October to ask if they got all our documents/etc and they told us that they have got it all and that it is complete. And that the application has already been assigned to a CO and that we should just wait patiently for the good news. So we waited and waited.
> 
> Just 30mins ago, the delivery guy came to her house and gave her the grant letter. We just both skyped and she, her family and I, were all over the moon  But I haven't had the chance to tell my parents yet.
> 
> Actually original she msged me on FB telling me to come on skype. She got a big problem there. And I immediately hopped on wondering what was the problem. And she told me OH JUST JOKING. OMG THE LETTER IS HERE haha
> 
> Still can't believe it. Never expected it so fast. 5 months exactly.
> I was thinking maybe 7 or 8 months. OMG
> 
> Her initial entry arrival deadline is 11th March 2014. So next week, she'll head down to the CFO to grab her sticker.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> I book the plane tickets, she pack her bags and then she comes here?
> Let me get this right.
> 
> This is all she needs to come to Australia right?
> Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it?
> 
> Thanks so much guys. Reading all the posts here have helped me so much with everything


Congrats plaz, that's really quick. Hope I will receive notice grants for my 5 months also.


----------



## plaz

samargirl said:


> Congrats plaz, that's really quick. Hope I will receive notice grants for my 5 months also.


Thanks samargirl! I've been following your progress and a lot of other people on here. Hope you get some update soon also.


----------



## proudmomma

plaz said:


> An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH
> 
> A little rough timeline here:
> 29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application
> 15 Sept 2013 - Medicals
> 29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!!
> 
> This is all she needs to come to Australia right?
> Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it?


First off,congratulations to you and your girl! Man,that was fast! You guys were so lucky! I lodged mine last sept.. hoping to hear some good news this Feb.

I think she should bring her credentials too,for when she applies for a job or something? Somebody please give us a list here.. I mean,I know I will be in a state of confusion and chaotic mess once I my grant letter


----------



## jhoy0320

plaz said:


> An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH A little rough timeline here: 29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application 15 Sept 2013 - Medicals 29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!! We never heard of any case officer or had any calls from them. I did however called at the start of October to ask if they got all our documents/etc and they told us that they have got it all and that it is complete. And that the application has already been assigned to a CO and that we should just wait patiently for the good news. So we waited and waited. Just 30mins ago, the delivery guy came to her house and gave her the grant letter. We just both skyped and she, her family and I, were all over the moon  But I haven't had the chance to tell my parents yet. Actually original she msged me on FB telling me to come on skype. She got a big problem there. And I immediately hopped on wondering what was the problem. And she told me OH JUST JOKING. OMG THE LETTER IS HERE haha  Still can't believe it. Never expected it so fast. 5 months exactly. I was thinking maybe 7 or 8 months. OMG  Her initial entry arrival deadline is 11th March 2014. So next week, she'll head down to the CFO to grab her sticker. What's next? I book the plane tickets, she pack her bags and then she comes here? Let me get this right. This is all she needs to come to Australia right? Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it? Thanks so much guys. Reading all the posts here have helped me so much with everything


 congratulations thats was indeed so quick..your so lucky guys..hopefully well have some luck soon as well..godbless u and your fiancée....


----------



## Joanie

plaz said:


> An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH
> 
> A little rough timeline here:
> 29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application
> 15 Sept 2013 - Medicals
> 29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!!
> 
> We never heard of any case officer or had any calls from them. I did however called at the start of October to ask if they got all our documents/etc and they told us that they have got it all and that it is complete. And that the application has already been assigned to a CO and that we should just wait patiently for the good news. So we waited and waited.
> 
> Just 30mins ago, the delivery guy came to her house and gave her the grant letter. We just both skyped and she, her family and I, were all over the moon  But I haven't had the chance to tell my parents yet.
> 
> Actually original she msged me on FB telling me to come on skype. She got a big problem there. And I immediately hopped on wondering what was the problem. And she told me OH JUST JOKING. OMG THE LETTER IS HERE haha
> 
> Still can't believe it. Never expected it so fast. 5 months exactly.
> I was thinking maybe 7 or 8 months. OMG
> 
> Her initial entry arrival deadline is 11th March 2014. So next week, she'll head down to the CFO to grab her sticker.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> I book the plane tickets, she pack her bags and then she comes here?
> Let me get this right.
> 
> This is all she needs to come to Australia right?
> Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it?
> 
> Thanks so much guys. Reading all the posts here have helped me so much with everything


Hi plaz! I am certainly happy for you and your fiancee! Thanks for sharing this! It gave us hope too!!

All the best in the future!


----------



## plaz

Thanks haha. Yeh a lot of stories here on this forum gave me hope and helped me wait patiently for the visa to come. 

Without this forum, I would probably be calling them up every 3 weeks to ask what is going on and why it's taking so long haha

So I'm just repaying the favor hoping to give other people hope also


----------



## toochling

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! Sooo happy for you plaz!!! I just hope ours will come soon as well!! All the best to you and you're fiance! Yep, I guess that's all she needs when going to the airport!


----------



## plaz

haha Thanks man. Hopefully you'll get yours soon. I'll still be hanging around here to read up on people's progress


----------



## sugarstoned

Congrats plaz! Safe trip to your fiance.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats Plaz!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Right - more questions - I am getting worried I don't have enough evidence.(PMV)

I had pictures and statements etc but decided I need more.

I trawled through my gmail and found every flight itinerary and accommodation booking that I have made for us and found quite a few, more than i thought I have.

Unfortunately I don't have many of my flights to Philippines, I was working for an airline in PNG and just used to get paper itinerary for my Manila flights.

So how to present the trips - eg her trips to malaysia when I was working there and Langkawi - build one document (PDF) with her flights, my flights, accommodation, include pics? and call it Malaysia? Same for each other trip? of just include them as a big bunch of itineraries.

Or leave all the pics of us in one file.

I have her ticket from when she visited me in Australia - but surely they already know she has been to Australia.

Also - I support her - but just transfer money out of my Philippines bank account to her account - I use a remittance service to send to my account. Is there any point in cluding the remittance receipts when they just going to my name?


----------



## Yanah

Congrats to everyone who already received their visa grant notice! I have been thumbing thru every pages of this forum since last year. I must say that the optimism of everyone is so contagious. It helped me to keep my sanity while clinging to this waiting game. Yep! I was able to satiate my itch of contacting my CO in spite of the anxiety... owe it to you guys! After lodging my PMV application last September, I went to Melbourne as a tourist and took advantage of getting a crash course, as I was allowed to study only not to exceed my 3 months stay. Our agent from Hong Kong checked the status of our application last December with a response of- "application is ready for grant; however due to limited allocation of visa, we will notify you if this can be granted within 3 months" CO - L.B. Now, I'm back in Manila doing heaps of stuff to keep me busy such as renewing my IELTS for my AHPRA application. 
*PMV Lodged - Sept. 13, 2013
*Medicals and CO allocated- October 2013
*CO initials- L.B
*Additional Docs (CENOMAR, NBI) - December 2013.


----------



## shinyshan

Yanah said:


> Congrats to everyone who already received their visa grant notice! I have been thumbing thru every pages of this forum since last year. I must say that the optimism of everyone is so contagious. It helped me to keep my sanity while clinging to this waiting game. Yep! I was able to satiate my itch of contacting my CO in spite of the anxiety... owe it to you guys! After lodging my PMV application last September, I went to Melbourne as a tourist and took advantage of getting a crash course, as I was allowed to study only not to exceed my 3 months stay. Our agent from Hong Kong checked the status of our application last December with a response of- "application is ready for grant; however due to limited allocation of visa, we will notify you if this can be granted within 3 months" CO - L.B. Now, I'm back in Manila doing heaps of stuff to keep me busy such as renewing my IELTS for my AHPRA application.
> *PMV Lodged - Sept. 13, 2013
> *Medicals and CO allocated- October 2013
> *CO initials- L.B
> *Additional Docs (CENOMAR, NBI) - December 2013.


we have the same CO. I lodged mine last june29,2013.


----------



## Yanah

Hi ShinyShan, hope we get our turns anytime soon!


----------



## proudmomma

Yanah said:


> Our agent from Hong Kong checked the status of our application last December with a response of- "application is ready for grant; however due to limited allocation of visa, we will notify you if this can be granted within 3 months" CO - L.B. Now, I'm back in Manila doing heaps of stuff to keep me busy such as renewing my IELTS for my AHPRA application.
> *PMV Lodged - Sept. 13, 2013
> *Medicals and CO allocated- October 2013
> *CO initials- L.B
> *Additional Docs (CENOMAR, NBI) - December 2013.


Yanah,we have the same case officer! And you were just 1-day ahead of me upon lodgement.


----------



## Yanah

proudmomma said:


> Yanah,we have the same case officer! And you were just 1-day ahead of me upon lodgement. When did your agent emailed her?


Hello proudmomma. Cool, i hope she's breaking a leg so we can put an end on this tedious waiting game  My agent contacted her last December 18 only to receive the aforementioned response. If I would take her word, there's a "possibility" of being granted on or before March (our 6th month). Glad to know someone with the same timeframe and same CO! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## proudmomma

Yanah said:


> Hello proudmomma. Cool, i hope she's breaking a leg so we can put an end on this tedious waiting game  My agent contacted her last December 18 only to receive the aforementioned response. If I would take her word, there's a "possibility" of being granted on or before March (our 6th month). Glad to know someone with the same timeframe and same CO! I'll keep you posted!


But I envy you! We emailed immi mid january and the basic response was "it is most likely to be finalise in or before May". Yes pls do keep us posted


----------



## perthgal8

plaz said:


> An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH
> 
> A little rough timeline here:
> 29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application
> 15 Sept 2013 - Medicals
> 29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!!
> 
> We never heard of any case officer or had any calls from them. I did however called at the start of October to ask if they got all our documents/etc and they told us that they have got it all and that it is complete. And that the application has already been assigned to a CO and that we should just wait patiently for the good news. So we waited and waited.
> 
> Just 30mins ago, the delivery guy came to her house and gave her the grant letter. We just both skyped and she, her family and I, were all over the moon  But I haven't had the chance to tell my parents yet.
> 
> Actually original she msged me on FB telling me to come on skype. She got a big problem there. And I immediately hopped on wondering what was the problem. And she told me OH JUST JOKING. OMG THE LETTER IS HERE haha
> 
> Still can't believe it. Never expected it so fast. 5 months exactly.
> I was thinking maybe 7 or 8 months. OMG
> 
> Her initial entry arrival deadline is 11th March 2014. So next week, she'll head down to the CFO to grab her sticker.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> I book the plane tickets, she pack her bags and then she comes here?
> Let me get this right.
> 
> This is all she needs to come to Australia right?
> Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it?
> 
> Thanks so much guys. Reading all the posts here have helped me so much with everything


Hi Plaz,

Congratz to both of you and your fiancee..
I wonder what's happening now to our application as ours was acknowledged on 30 Aug, your one day ahead of ours. You are very lucky to have been granted the visa that early. Happy for you both.
Hope ours will be granted soon... In God's perfect time..

Cheers mate!


----------



## dunan

PLAZ.....and enough pesos in her pocket to pay the airport fees......


----------



## shinyshan

mexiwi said:


> Right - more questions - I am getting worried I don't have enough evidence.(PMV)
> 
> I had pictures and statements etc but decided I need more.
> 
> I trawled through my gmail and found every flight itinerary and accommodation booking that I have made for us and found quite a few, more than i thought I have.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have many of my flights to Philippines, I was working for an airline in PNG and just used to get paper itinerary for my Manila flights.
> 
> So how to present the trips - eg her trips to malaysia when I was working there and Langkawi - build one document (PDF) with her flights, my flights, accommodation, include pics? and call it Malaysia? Same for each other trip? of just include them as a big bunch of itineraries.
> 
> Or leave all the pics of us in one file.
> 
> I have her ticket from when she visited me in Australia - but surely they already know she has been to Australia.
> 
> Also - I support her - but just transfer money out of my Philippines bank account to her account - I use a remittance service to send to my account. Is there any point in cluding the remittance receipts when they just going to my name?


wow! so fast! I'm on my 7th month now! Hoping they will grant it this month 'coz it's my birthday! lol Congratz!


----------



## proudmomma

mexiwi said:


> Right - more questions - I am getting worried I don't have enough evidence.(PMV)
> 
> I had pictures and statements etc but decided I need more.
> 
> I trawled through my gmail and found every flight itinerary and accommodation booking that I have made for us and found quite a few, more than i thought I have.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have many of my flights to Philippines, I was working for an airline in PNG and just used to get paper itinerary for my Manila flights.
> 
> So how to present the trips - eg her trips to malaysia when I was working there and Langkawi - build one document (PDF) with her flights, my flights, accommodation, include pics? and call it Malaysia? Same for each other trip? of just include them as a big bunch of itineraries.
> 
> Or leave all the pics of us in one file.
> 
> I have her ticket from when she visited me in Australia - but surely they already know she has been to Australia.
> 
> Also - I support her - but just transfer money out of my Philippines bank account to her account - I use a remittance service to send to my account. Is there any point in cluding the remittance receipts when they just going to my name?


Hi .. they do not like files in pdf,cds or anything that is not convenient to look at.. much better to:

-print some of the most important pictures of you together(in Malaysia or in any other country )
-print flight itinerary and tickets of you to Philippines
-print her itinerary and ticket to Australia (never assume they know something)

Do not print and send way too much pictures though. A couple ones showing the places that'll support the documents and the dates you will write on your statutory declarations.

Goodluck!


----------



## plaz

dunan said:


> PLAZ.....and enough pesos in her pocket to pay the airport fees......


Ya! Ofcourse haha. I even gave her some Australian dollars before I left 2 weeks ago [for taxi], just incase something happens to me or if I can't make it when she arrives in Australia.

Yeah there's that terminal fee and travel tax thing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

proudmomma said:


> Hi .. they do not like files in pdf,cds or anything that is not convenient to look at.. much better to:
> 
> -print some of the most important pictures of you together(in Malaysia or in any other country )
> -print flight itinerary and tickets of you to Philippines
> -print her itinerary and ticket to Australia (never assume they know something)
> 
> Do not print and send way too much pictures though. A couple ones showing the places that'll support the documents and the dates you will write on your statutory declarations.
> 
> Goodluck!


We are applying online so there will be no hard copy paperwork sent except the NSO items direct from NSO - so I guess the case officers will have to get used to looking thru .pdfs as they won't be getting much else from now on - no more paper cuts though.

So I guess I will just see how much room I have to upload information.


----------



## plaz

mexiwi said:


> We are applying online so there will be no hard copy paperwork sent except the NSO items direct from NSO - so I guess the case officers will have to get used to looking thru .pdfs as they won't be getting much else from now on - no more paper cuts though.
> 
> So I guess I will just see how much room I have to upload information.


How do you apply via online?
I thought it was via paper only?

Yeah for the application, make it as easily presentable as possible. For mine, I had about 3 A4 sheets of photos [6-8 photos printed on each A4 with descriptions under each photo]. I had flight itineraries and all that [with description], etc

Actually for all my evidence, I had descriptions for everything so the CO doesn't need to be Sherlock Holmes to figure out what she/he is looking at.

The more presentable, the more faster you'll get your visa [I think]


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

plaz said:


> Yeah for the application, make it as easily presentable as possible. For mine, I had about 3 A4 sheets of photos [6-8 photos printed on each A4 with descriptions under each photo]. I had flight itineraries and all that [with description], etc
> 
> Actually for all my evidence, I had descriptions for everything so the CO doesn't need to be Sherlock Holmes to figure out what she/he is looking at.
> 
> The more presentable, the more faster you'll get your visa [I think]


I will definitely try and make it as simple as possible to understand. I will cut the itineraries to 1 page so I can just bung 2-3 pages together and call the document "MalaysiaTrip2012" or something and they can open it, see the flight, accommodation.

I was just trying to get a feel of whether to just have all the photos together - or split them up so that the pics of us in Malaysia or Hong Kong, are in the file with the flights and accommodation.



> How do you apply via online?
> I thought it was via paper only?


Online applications have been available since early December according to the Manila Embassy website.

Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy


----------



## Aussieboy07

Saw this post on another thread by jjcross (well done) , I liked it and felt it should be on this thread so copied it and posted it below
jjcross jjcross is offline 
Junior Member Join Date: Jul 2012
Posts: 4 
Users Flag! From australia 

3 likes received



Continues communication is very important to prove that you have a legit relationship for a PMV application.
Start collecting now your chat logs, email, skype logs to your girlfriend. If you're calling her regularly, make sure you have a copy of you phone bills. Same as hers. 

Below are the list of document we submitted when my fiance applied for PMV last year. 
Hope this helps.


1. Applicant
1.1. Completed Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a partner
1.2. Completed Form 80 – Personal particulars for assessment
1.3. Certified copy of Passport
1.4. Original online copy of Birth Certificate
1.5. Original online copy of CENOMAR
1.6. Original copy of NBI clearance
1.7. Original copy of Police Clearance
1.8. Certified copy of Residential Address Evidence(for form 80)
1.9. Certified copy of College Diploma(degree qualifications)
1.10. Declaration statement from mother
1.11. Declaration statement from friend
1.12. Relationship History Statement
1.13. Certified copy of SSS & Tax ID Numbers

2. Sponsor
2.1. Completed Form 40SP – Sponsorship for partner to migrate to Australia
2.2. Certified copy of Birth Certificate
2.3. Certified copy of Australian Passport
2.4. Certified copy of Australian Citizenship
2.5. Certified copy of Employment Certificate
2.6. Certified copy of Australian Annual Income
2.7. Certified copy of Latest 3 Months Payslips
2.8. Certified copy of Bank Statements
2.9. Certified copy of Single Status Certificate
2.10. Certified copy of Money Remittance Receipt
2.11. Certified copy of Notice of Intended Marriage
2.12. Certified copy of Letter from Marriage Celebrant
2.13. Certified copy of Text Messages
2.14. Certified copy of Mobile Phone Bills
2.15. Certified copy of Plane Ticket
2.16. Statutory Declaration from Friend 1
2.17. Statutory Declaration from Friend 2
2.18. Relationship History Statement
2.19. Invoice/Receipt for Visa Application
2.20. Statutory Declaration to certify that all attached documents are true copies


----------



## sexycola

proudmomma said:


> Yanah,we have the same case officer! And you were just 1-day ahead of me upon lodgement.


Congrats Plaz! see proudmomma you will be next, promise!! if we got ours in 5mons you probably get yours in less than or same..just be patience! you will have it on perfect time!! I cant wait to see u here..getting bored, argh!


----------



## iamrubi827

pipz1028 said:


> Hi godsgift, I had my visa granted yesterday and I was in a total state of euphoria  those who are still waiting just strengthen your patience and pray more,,,Goodluck and God bless us all


Hi pipz1028,

Congratulations!

May i ask if you applied for PMV or Partner Visa?
Thanks much!


----------



## plaz

Hi just asking to make sure.

My fiancee [from the Philippines] is coming here to Australia soon [in roughly 2 weeks ] and her NBI expires by March 2014.

Our wedding is at the start of August, after which we will apply for the 820 visa.

Question is, does she need to provide a valid Philippines police clearance [NBI] for the application?

Reason I'm asking is because her police clearance is about to be expired, and if she were to apply for one now, it would take about 3-4 weeks for it to be ready [which she is required to pick up in person], which by then, she would already in Australia. So it would be not possible for her to apply for it now.

I heard from one guy say that NBI is not needed, only maybe a AFP clearance?

Any help/advice would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## plaz

I guess my fiancee could always give the Philippines embassy in Melbourne a try (when she's here).

Should take much longer due to having to request fingerprint cards from melb embassy > send finger prints to melb embassy > melb embassy sends it back to you > you send to NBI in Philippines > they process it > they mail back to you in Australia

http://www.philembassy.org.au/images/2011/nbi/NBI-new-guidelines.pdf

Been reading it there. Hopefully this method is do-able.


----------



## shinyshan

plaz said:


> An update guys. MY fiancees visa has been GRANTED HOLY SMOKES!!! We're over the moon here AHAHAH
> 
> A little rough timeline here:
> 29 Aug 2013 - Embassy received our PMV application
> 15 Sept 2013 - Medicals
> 29 Jan 2014 - Visa granted!!
> 
> We never heard of any case officer or had any calls from them. I did however called at the start of October to ask if they got all our documents/etc and they told us that they have got it all and that it is complete. And that the application has already been assigned to a CO and that we should just wait patiently for the good news. So we waited and waited.
> 
> Just 30mins ago, the delivery guy came to her house and gave her the grant letter. We just both skyped and she, her family and I, were all over the moon  But I haven't had the chance to tell my parents yet.
> 
> Actually original she msged me on FB telling me to come on skype. She got a big problem there. And I immediately hopped on wondering what was the problem. And she told me OH JUST JOKING. OMG THE LETTER IS HERE haha
> 
> Still can't believe it. Never expected it so fast. 5 months exactly.
> I was thinking maybe 7 or 8 months. OMG
> 
> Her initial entry arrival deadline is 11th March 2014. So next week, she'll head down to the CFO to grab her sticker.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> I book the plane tickets, she pack her bags and then she comes here?
> Let me get this right.
> 
> This is all she needs to come to Australia right?
> Her passport. CFO sticker. Plane ticket. Visa grant letter. That's it?
> 
> Thanks so much guys. Reading all the posts here have helped me so much with everything


Congrats!!!!!
I'm on my 7th month now and in two months I'll be giving birth! lol ! JOKE
I'm starting to worry now, why my visa takes so long, knowing they can grant it as fast as 58 months. I hope mine is next, 'coz my fiancee want to prepare wedding with me there. Hope they will grant it before my bday! (Feb.15). It will be a very nice present to me


----------



## jhoy0320

Hi guys..hows everyone doing?its already my 8 months now and I'm still waiting for my visa..just wanna asked who among you here in this forum who waited for 8 months or more for their visa to arrive ??and how did it go while waiting ??just starting to wonder now while it was taking so long..me and my fiancé were just so really anxious here and getting stress cause it's been a long while now that were apart waiting for our visa to arrive..so it would be nice to hear someone on here had the same experience as we do...godbless.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I realize I wasn't waiting for the same embassy you are, jhoy, and with others getting approved faster it must make you somewhat anxious. But I waited 8 months for my visa, and lots of other folks from the US are waiting 8-10 months as well, as are folks applying through London. I guess at least we are the lucky ones compared to those from high-risk countries, some of whom on this forum are waiting almost two YEARS for their partner visas. That perspective helped me a little sometimes while I was waiting... but not usually for long. It's hard to be patient when you're separated from your partner. Hope you get your visa soon!


----------



## shinyshan

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys..hows everyone doing?its already my 8 months now and I'm still waiting for my visa..just wanna asked who among you here in this forum who waited for 8 months or more for their visa to arrive ??and how did it go while waiting ??just starting to wonder now while it was taking so long..me and my fiancé were just so really anxious here and getting stress cause it's been a long while now that were apart waiting for our visa to arrive..so it would be nice to hear someone on here had the same experience as we do...godbless.


we have the same CO. Im on my 7th month now.


----------



## jhoy0320

CollegeGirl said:


> I realize I wasn't waiting for the same embassy you are, jhoy, and with others getting approved faster it must make you somewhat anxious. But I waited 8 months for my visa, and lots of other folks from the US are waiting 8-10 months as well, as are folks applying through London. I guess at least we are the lucky ones compared to those from high-risk countries, some of whom on this forum are waiting almost two YEARS for their partner visas. That perspective helped me a little sometimes while I was waiting... but not usually for long. It's hard to be patient when you're separated from your partner. Hope you get your visa soon!


 hi college girl..thanks for sharing you experience and thoughts about it..much appreciated..it ease my mind a bit..yeah I agree its hard to stay patient and be positive about it when your away from your partner..sometimes the distance can be so unbearable..thanks and il be hoping and wishing for it to come soon as well..godbless


----------



## jhoy0320

shinyshan said:


> we have the same CO. Im on my 7th month now.


 hi shinyshan. Yeah maybe we have the same co and they happen to comply with the standard processing time..anyway i hope our visa will come soon...godbless.


----------



## dunan

9 months spousal visa......ended up with a 100, permanent residency, so just bide your time and wait....some get lucky. others don/t....lol


----------



## proudmomma

sexycola said:


> Congrats Plaz! see proudmomma you will be next, promise!! if we got ours in 5mons you probably get yours in less than or same..just be patience! you will have it on perfect time!! I cant wait to see u here..getting bored, argh!


I do hope it'll be my bday gift this march!


----------



## jhoy0320

dunan said:


> 9 months spousal visa......ended up with a 100, permanent residency, so just bide your time and wait....some get lucky. others don/t....lol


 hi dunan..how did it go with 9 months waiting?hope u don't mind but did u constantly inquire the status of your application around that time?yeah I agree maybe were just one of the unlucky ones lol..godbless


----------



## proudmomma

Hi jhoy0320..It is so frustrating,isn't it? I think when we stop expecting for it that's the time we're going to get it.


----------



## jhoy0320

proudmomma said:


> Hi jhoy0320..It is so frustrating,isn't it? I think when we stop expecting for it that's the time we're going to get it.


 hi proud momma..yeah indeed frustarating and depressing at the same time what more if u haven't heard anything from your case officer like mine..yhup I think it comes when u least expect it..at this point i don't mind waiting but the thing it kills me is not knowing if they gonna approve it or refuse it...godbless


----------



## bernie

Hi everyone!

Do guys have an idea what will happen next after 2 years of provisional visa? What kind(s) of further proofs are they goin to ask? 

And i really if anyone of you lives in Melbourne (south east suburbs) pls. Let me know.. thank you


----------



## exploring

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys..hows everyone doing?its already my 8 months now and I'm still waiting for my visa..just wanna asked who among you here in this forum who waited for 8 months or more for their visa to arrive ??and how did it go while waiting ??just starting to wonder now while it was taking so long..me and my fiancé were just so really anxious here and getting stress cause it's been a long while now that were apart waiting for our visa to arrive..so it would be nice to hear someone on here had the same experience as we do...godbless.


We are in the same situation as you. Is very stressful wondering what is going on. Are u in the Phillippines?


----------



## bernie

Exploring, im in Australia right now.. how about you?


----------



## jhoy0320

exploring said:


> We are in the same situation as you. Is very stressful wondering what is going on. Are u in the Phillippines?


 hi exploring..it's good to know someone on here has the same situation as me. So u already on ur 8 months as well?where & when did u lodged ur application?i feel for u it's definitely stressful waiting and not knowing when they gonna make decision about our visa..yhup im in the Philippines..about u?


----------



## jcq01

Hi Guys,

I would like to ask for someone who has the same situation as mine, not exactly the same though, but anything that has something to do with medical conditions. I was recently granted Subclass 309 last Jan. 29, 2014, even though I had a thyroid cancer. My blood tests which I got yesterday showed that my cancer is back. I am worried that they might reject my permanent application when I get there in Sydney. Any inputs or comments anyone please? Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

I understand your concern, jcq. That's a good question, and one I'm not sure I know the answer to. Keep in mind though that your reassessment for permanent residency won't be for two years. So hopefully by the time those two years roll around you'll be cancer free again!

I don't know if they'll reassess your health or not, though. I saw some guidelines DIBP use that say they don't reassess health during the partner visa permanent reassessment process. However, my agent (and he's a great one, known for specializing in difficult medical cases) seems concerned it's still a possibility in my case. I'm actually supposed to meet with him soon about this very issue. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## toochling

Anyone here with a CO named P.O?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Well, we lodged online today - PMV, Philippines.

Uploading the paperwork now.

The link is there for the health check, when should we do it?

I am thinking sooner rather than later as we will probably apply for a visitor visa after her graduation in march/april and will try for a multiple entry one (she has previously visited Aus) and I can't remember if you need the health checks if you tick 12 months.


----------



## hopeful romantic

*health waiver*

hi guys, im new in this forum. i was, wondering if anyone here has experienced going through the health waiver process? im too anxious as to how my application would progress.. at the moment, all our plans have been put on hold, waiting for result of health waiver. I lodged fiancee visa application back in Sep13..and completed all further docs related to health waiver last month. I would gladly appreciate any feedback, information or advice.


----------



## aussiesteve

hopeful romantic said:


> hi guys, im new in this forum. i was, wondering if anyone here has experienced going through the health waiver process? im too anxious as to how my application would progress.. at the moment, all our plans have been put on hold, waiting for result of health waiver. I lodged fiancee visa application back in Sep13..and completed all further docs related to health waiver last month. I would gladly appreciate any feedback, information or advice.


Hi Hopeful Romantic
It will depend on just what the medical problem is. As you may know there is a figure which if your expected lifetime treatment exceeds ( which I believe is $30000), they will refuse a visa.
As they are strict I suggest that you seek professional advice. There are a number of agents recommend in these forums.
Good luck


----------



## sugarstoned

bernie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Do guys have an idea what will happen next after 2 years of provisional visa? What kind(s) of further proofs are they goin to ask?
> 
> And i really if anyone of you lives in Melbourne (south east suburbs) pls. Let me know.. thank you


Hello bernie,

Two weeks ago, I received a letter/email from Immigration asking me to submit the requirements for 100 Partner visa. I was told to submit online or by mail before my eligibility date which is first week of March. Basically, you need to provide proof that the relationship is genuine pretty much the same requirements they asked when you applied for 309. That includes lease under you and your partner's name, utility bills, bank details/joint bank accounts, pictures together with friends/family, statutory declarations, invitations to events and police check from AFP. Hope that helps. You can also refer to this post for more information:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/3908-2nd-stage-partner-processing-visa.html


----------



## hopeful romantic

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Hopeful Romantic
> It will depend on just what the medical problem is. As you may know there is a figure which if your expected lifetime treatment exceeds ( which I believe is $30000), they will refuse a visa.
> As they are strict I suggest that you seek professional advice. There are a number of agents recommend in these forums.
> Good luck


thanks aussiesteve, at this point i have already submitted the addl requirements that they requested for health waiver since we are only given limited time to respond. it's the wait now that's killing me. ive tried to seach for similar situations and outcome but it seems the information posted in forums regarding health waivers are very limited.
l


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hopeful, 

You're not going to find a lot of information on health waivers on forums, simply because it's so rare. Unfortunately I've only seen maybe one or two people going through that in the year and a half I've been reading this forum. It's a topic I was interested in because I expected I too would be made to go through that process (though I luckily did not). You really would have been best to involve an agent that specializes in health issues (that's what I did, to try to avoid the waiver process in the first place) as they can be a LOT of help in building a strong case for the waiver. But if your deadline to respond is already done, obviously it's too late for that now. However, when we thought I was going to have to go through the waiver process, my agent told me that I would have to be prepared for them to take up to 12 months to decide it.  He did say they lately seemed to be getting them done in more like six months, but that it could take up to twelve. Wish I had better news.


----------



## aussiesteve

hopeful romantic said:


> thanks aussiesteve, at this point i have already submitted the addl requirements that they requested for health waiver since we are only given limited time to respond. it's the wait now that's killing me. ive tried to seach for similar situations and outcome but it seems the information posted in forums regarding health waivers are very limited.
> l


Ok hopefull romantic
I know how arbitary they can be with their decisions.
I wish you the best of luck


----------



## CollegeGirl

Here's a post by a professional migration agent you might find helpful:

http://www.australiaforum.com/208545-post5.html


----------



## exploring

jhoy0320 said:


> hi exploring..it's good to know someone on here has the same situation as me. So u already on ur 8 months as well?where & when did u lodged ur application?i feel for u it's definitely stressful waiting and not knowing when they gonna make decision about our visa..yhup im in the Philippines..about u?


9 months 
My financee is in the Philippines and I'm in Melbourne. It will be 9 months soon and with no information from immigration as to what the outcome will be it has become a very stressful experience. As we have seen in the forum some people have it easy and others are left waiting in the dark. Hopefully everything will be fine and it's just a simple matter of waiting for the 9 month processing period. Initially the first letter said the visa grant will be decided upon within 6 months but obviously that has changed. Maybe the visa is in the mail now. I really hopeso. Will keep u posted.


----------



## jhoy0320

exploring said:


> 9 months My financee is in the Philippines and I'm in Melbourne. It will be 9 months soon and with no information from immigration as to what the outcome will be it has become a very stressful experience. As we have seen in the forum some people have it easy and others are left waiting in the dark. Hopefully everything will be fine and it's just a simple matter of waiting for the 9 month processing period. Initially the first letter said the visa grant will be decided upon within 6 months but obviously that has changed. Maybe the visa is in the mail now. I really hopeso. Will keep u posted.


 yeah I think there's lots of changes at the immi now a days.well will be hoping and wishing that all of us waiting here that our visa would arrive soon as it so depressing being away from our partner thanks and godbles.


----------



## blisskity

Hi everyone I am new here. I just want to ask something, I worked in UAE for 10mos, just wondering if my CO will require me for a police check??? I lodged my spouse visa application last Dec 10, 2013 and I am still waiting for a case officer, I called them and they told me my docs were in the partner visa team.


----------



## proudmomma

Hi..welcome to the forum.. I am not sure but I guess,all temporary and permanent visa applicabts are required to get a police check. Your nominated case officer will ask this from you if it is required,in the future.  goodluck on your application!


----------



## blisskity

thanks proudmamma  do u think I should process it now? or wait for my CO to advice me????


----------



## proudmomma

As I am not sure if it'll be needed,I guess you wait for them to ask it from you.. or,what do u think is best? When I lodged my application last sept 2013,My fiance and I made sure we had all the requirements needed so that the case officer wouldn't ask any additional ones.which they didn't except for the NSO documents that they wanted to be directly submitted from e-census. 

Just keep in mind too,that the moment they ask you for additional documents,this adds up to the processing time of your application. So when they say you should submit it within 28 days,and u submitted it on the 5th day-they'd still review your papers again after the 28th day.


----------



## Mish

blisskity said:


> Hi everyone I am new here. I just want to ask something, I worked in UAE for 10mos, just wondering if my CO will require me for a police check??? I lodged my spouse visa application last Dec 10, 2013 and I am still waiting for a case officer, I called them and they told me my docs were in the partner visa team.


Only if your total time spent in UAE is greater than 12 months if you only stayed for the 10 months only then no you won't need one for UAE.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Blisskitty, police checks are only required for countries in which you lived for a total of 12 months or more over the last ten years. If you only lived there for 10 months, you won't require a police check for UAE.


----------



## blisskity

Thank u so much mish and collegegirl. Anyway anyone here with a case officer initial L.B.?


----------



## proudmomma

She is my case officer


----------



## blisskity

Proudmomma can I get ur email or fb so I cud pm u?


----------



## proudmomma

Pls email me at [email protected]


----------



## Yanah

Hi Proudmamma, any plans of getting an update from our C.O. anytime soon? My fiancee will send an email in our 5th month, or should we not?


----------



## proudmomma

Hi yanah,we just emailed her last month (january) and it was the immigration who replied saying it is most likely to be finalise in or before May. So I guess we will be shooting up an email after May,if the grant hasnt arrived yet.


----------



## dunan

LB was also our CO.....Nice enough lady....


----------



## hopeful romantic

CollegeGirl said:


> Hopeful,
> 
> You're not going to find a lot of information on health waivers on forums, simply because it's so rare. Unfortunately I've only seen maybe one or two people going through that in the year and a half I've been reading this forum. It's a topic I was interested in because I expected I too would be made to go through that process (though I luckily did not). You really would have been best to involve an agent that specializes in health issues (that's what I did, to try to avoid the waiver process in the first place) as they can be a LOT of help in building a strong case for the waiver. But if your deadline to respond is already done, obviously it's too late for that now. However, when we thought I was going to have to go through the waiver process, my agent told me that I would have to be prepared for them to take up to 12 months to decide it.  He did say they lately seemed to be getting them done in more like six months, but that it could take up to twelve. Wish I had better news.


thanks college girl! appreciate all the info!&#128522;


----------



## shinyshan

dunan said:


> LB was also our CO.....Nice enough lady....


She is my CO. On my 7th month now. I hope she will grant my visa soon.


----------



## shinyshan

blisskity said:


> Thank u so much mish and collegegirl. Anyway anyone here with a case officer initial L.B.?


Mine too.


----------



## Yanah

dunan said:


> LB was also our CO.....Nice enough lady....


Same CO here dunan ! if you wont mind me asking, how long did it take for you to receive your visa grant notice


----------



## proudmomma

I think Dunan waited for like 9 months... oh how I wish L.B will grant our visa soon


----------



## Yanah

Sheeshh... is this the average timeframe of L.B.? I certainly hope not .... no worries, we still have a couple of months to reach the minimum processing time. I'll keep you posted proud mamma for we are opting to make an enquiry to LB nextweek.


----------



## proudmomma

I hope not.. Dunan's was a spouse visa,and if I remember correctly,spouse visa has a shorter processing time than a fiance visa..which one did u apply for? Yes please keep us posted.. everyone says she is nice and all and always responds by shooting an email back or gives u a ring whenever u email her..but in our case she just doesn't..I don't know why. I don't want to think it's because my sponsor is Pinoy by blood.. but that's whats been haunting me really.


----------



## daya83

proudmomma said:


> I hope not.. Dunan's was a spouse visa,and if I remember correctly,spouse visa has a shorter processing time than a fiance visa..which one did u apply for? Yes please keep us posted.. everyone says she is nice and all and always responds by shooting an email back or gives u a ring whenever u email her..but in our case she just doesn't..I don't know why. I don't want to think it's because my sponsor is Pinoy by blood.. but that's whats been haunting me really.


My hubby's CO is LB as well but she's never replied to any of our emails.its always someone from immi.we're applying for spouse visa & we are on our 8th month this month.


----------



## proudmomma

Oh wow  I feel for you daya. Being away from someone you love is very painful..it just keeps getting more frustrating week by week. I just don't understand why does it take so long if they say your documents are good and complete...WHY???


----------



## daya83

proudmomma said:


> Oh wow  I feel for you daya. Being away from someone you love is very painful..it just keeps getting more frustrating week by week. I just don't understand why does it take so long if they say your documents are good and complete...WHY???


Very frustrating.they asked for nso documents in october & since then,we've not heard from our CO personally.


----------



## proudmomma

Really. Sometimes you'd think there's no work getting done.


----------



## dunan

Hi.....Mama actually spousal visas take much longer. Ours took 9 months cause we were wrongly charged with false docs of annulment at 7 months so you can imagine how hard that was on us compared to just waiting......LB called us on phone and helped n guided us what to do as it was out of her hands because Senior Migration officer had taken over.....it was over ruled n we got visa after 9 months.....
Some get visa early but there are many other Filipinas not on this forum, that wait the full time or get denied, so just remain patient n DO NOT keep emailing them....they will def. call you IF YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE A PROBLEM.....


----------



## proudmomma

oh is it suppose to be much longer? VIA gave me a leaflet saying processing time for spouse visa should only be 6-8 mos while the prospective marriage visa should be about 8-12mos. if that's the case,the information they are giving out is misleading.should they be changing any policies, then information given to applicants should be updated as well. 
yeah, we won't email until such time their given month had elapsed. Once they gave a word that your visa is to be finalized on a certain month, they should honor their word,right? 
but still hoping it won't be necessary to do that.


----------



## blisskity

Hello everyone I receive an email stating ; 
Please provide the - Bridal and groom check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant from the NSO. (Please refer to the NSO website at for current procedures on how to apply for documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure.)
What does this mean? I already provided my birth certificate but not my cenomar. What is advisory on marriage? we got married in australia. pls answer my question tnx.


----------



## samargirl

blisskity said:


> Hello everyone I receive an email stating ;
> Please provide the - Bridal and groom check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant from the NSO. (Please refer to the NSO website at for current procedures on how to apply for documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure.)
> What does this mean? I already provided my birth certificate but not my cenomar. What is advisory on marriage? we got married in australia. pls answer my question tnx.


They asking for your marriage certificate i reckon. If you get married in OZ you must register it here in Phils also.


----------



## aussiesteve

blisskity said:


> Hello everyone I receive an email stating ;
> Please provide the - Bridal and groom check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant from the NSO. (Please refer to the NSO website at for current procedures on how to apply for documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure.)
> What does this mean? I already provided my birth certificate but not my cenomar. What is advisory on marriage? we got married in australia. pls answer my question tnx.


Hi
It means you must order the certificates online and have them sent to the embassy directly. They will not accept paper certificates.
It is easy to do and your sponsor can do it online and pay with a credit card.


----------



## blisskity

samargirl said:


> They asking for your marriage certificate i reckon. If you get married in OZ you must register it here in Phils also.


How about our cenomar . Do I need to request for me and my husband??? We just register our marriage last week. How many weeks it will take? Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve

blisskity said:


> How about our cenomar . Do I need to request for me and my husband??? We just register our marriage last week. How many weeks it will take? Thanks.


I am a bit confused, if you are married in Australia why would they want a Cenomar certificate ?. They are only required for a PMV not a partner visa.


----------



## Chefmd

blisskity said:


> How about our cenomar . Do I need to request for me and my husband??? We just register our marriage last week. How many weeks it will take? Thanks.


Hi my CO also requested for my CENOMAR, iam also married in australia we are both filipinos and applied for a spouse visa. You can request it at ecensus and they will directly send it to DIAC in three working days. In my case since we are both filipinos （even if my husband acquired australian citizenship）i requested both but if your husband is an australian you can ask him to request for an advisory of no marriage in australia...but i dont know how long it will take them to process if it comes from australia. Goodluck


----------



## Chefmd

blisskity said:


> How about our cenomar . Do I need to request for me and my husband??? We just register our marriage last week. How many weeks it will take? Thanks.


Cenomar and the registration of your marriage in the philippine consulate in australia are two different things. If you already registered it in the phil consulate they will process and send it to DFA and then to NSO. This will take 4 to 6 months processing. You only need the marriage certificate authenticated by the phi consulate when you attend the cfo seminar.


----------



## blisskity

How about you chefmd did u submit advisory on marriage? I am a bit confused what to send to her. Cos if it will take months to register our marriage here it will take long for me to send her the advisory on marriage.


----------



## Chefmd

blisskity said:


> How about you chefmd did u submit advisory on marriage? I am a bit confused what to send to her. Cos if it will take months to register our marriage here it will take long for me to send her the advisory on marriage.


Hi, cenomar or advisory of marriage thats what they call it in australia and registration of marriage are two different things. After your marriage in australia you should register your marriage in the philippine consulate so they would process your papers to be registered also here in the philippines. Because before u depart you need to attend the cfo seminar which requires the marriage certificate not just only authenticated by the registry where ur marriage had taken place but also by the phil consulate. The cenomar thing you should definitely submit it also.


----------



## toochling

Hi guys! I hope everyone's doing good!  

I just want to share that our VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED, GOD IS REALLY GOOD!!! What a surreal moment for the both of us!! We still can't believe it and I think that it hasn't sink in just yet haha! 

Brief update:
PMV 300 Application lodged: August 21, 2013 - VIA CENTRE, MNL
Visa Grant: February 11, 2014
Inital entry date: August 1, 2014

5 MONTHS and 3 WEEKS to be exact (no interview - we found out who our CO--P.O was just this month when I sent them my change of address update)

So, I called my partner (the usual "how-was-your-day-after-work-call"and he was not supposed to tell me until tomorrow LOL (for a surprise Valentines gift and our wedding was supposed to be tomorrow as well - obviously we cancelled it cos we weren't sure when our visa will arrive!! So anyway, he's off to CFO Seminar in Manila this coming Monday.. 

Quick question, will the 9month visa start the day it was granted or the day my partner arrives in Australia? Cos in the grant letter, it's written "Stay for/until November 11, 2014", can anyone give me an advice on this please? Thank you. 

I just want to say to all applicants waiting for their visa, hang in there! You'll soon get yours, just have faith and don't lose hope! Thank you to all the members who have helped me through the process, I just can't thank you enough and for all the positivity this forum brings to everyone who's experienced/experiencing the waiting game.  Woot!!!


----------



## plaz

Congrats toocling!

It's 9 months from 11 Feb and you'll need to arrive in Australia before August for the visa to be valid.


----------



## toochling

plaz said:


> Congrats toocling!
> 
> It's 9 months from 11 Feb and you'll need to arrive in Australia before August for the visa to be valid.


Thanks plaz! I'll let him know about it, he will be going to Manila to attend the CFO seminar and then off to booking a flight! Can't wait! Now I know how you felt! Lol


----------



## plaz

Haha yep. It's like winning the lottery. Haha!

My fiancee will be here in Melbourne in 7 days! Still cant believe it hehe


----------



## Yanah

Congratulations toochling!!! What an early valentine gift indeed


----------



## omv2

Congratulations and good luck.. 
Sure were envy as waiting in vain. 
Cheers ...


----------



## toochling

plaz said:


> Haha yep. It's like winning the lottery. Haha!
> 
> My fiancee will be here in Melbourne in 7 days! Still cant believe it hehe


I know! Can't believe it, I was literally shaking hearing the news haha! So excited for you,


----------



## shinyshan

congrats toochling! mine on 7th month now.


----------



## toochling

Yanah said:


> Congratulations toochling!!! What an early valentine gift indeed





omv2 said:


> Congratulations and good luck..
> Sure were envy as waiting in vain.
> Cheers ...


Thanks Yanah! It surely is! 

Thanks Omv2, hang in there! You guys will surely be next! All prayers are heard..


----------



## jhoy0320

toochling said:


> Thanks Yanah! It surely is!  Thanks Omv2, hang in there! You guys will surely be next! All prayers are heard..


 hi toochilling congratulation to your fiancé visa grants.. Surely it's a best valentines gift for both of you..goodluck on your married life journey..godbless to u and godbless to us who are still waiting for our turn....hope soon..


----------



## eserethj14

Congratulations toochling!  I wish you all the luck on your new endeavor in Australia. I hope more visa grants coming. God be with us all


----------



## Mooang17

Congratulations Toochling! Great reason to be extra happy on valentines day hope we get ours too, soon!


----------



## eserethj14

Happy Valentines Day everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful time with your love ones. To all who are waiting for their visa grants and are away from their loved ones, hang in there and we will all just make up for the next Valentines Day which I'm sure we are all with our loved ones arms by then


----------



## ozjen

hello everyone.. need your advice..

i lodged my pmv application 29th of July 2013. i am currently in Aus using my multiple entry visitor visa. i am already accepted in a Uni to study a 13-week bridging course for nurses so i can work as a registered nurse here in Aus. the course will commence 2nd of June this year.. my question is, am i allowed to study the course using my visitor visa although it states that i can only study for a maximum of 3 months? should i get a student visa because i am really not yet sure as to when my pmv will be granted? should i contact immi (never knew who my co is and immi never contacted me at all except for the nso and medical requirements) and inquire about the status of my visa or inquire about this matter?

i am just worried that if i apply for a student visa, and the pmv is already on its final stage, the student visa will override the pmv..

i am also worried that if i just wait for my pmv and never apply for a student visa, and then after all the wait my pmv is refused (hopefully not), then it is too late for me to apply for a student visa to be included in June batch.. (the course is offered twice a year in the Uni near where we live, every January and June)

application to be a registered nurse here in Oz is also a tedious process. i submitted my application (together with several documents) for registration September last year and i just received a letter from the Australian Health Practitioner Regulation Agency (AHPRA) last month that i need to do a bridging course within a year from the letter was received before i can be registered here (i.e. i need to study on or before January 2015). i knew that it takes 3-4 months for them to reply (due to a bulk of nurses applying) but i was not worried because i am still waiting for the pmv grant and i thought that by the time they reply i thought that i already have a pmv that allows me study. but i was wrong and now i am really anxious and confused as to what to do before the course commence this June.

i am also worried that my IELTS (English exam) is also about to expire August this year, and i don't want to take another exam again if i will delay my plan to study this June. (although i am not really sure if it will expire this year, because i heard IELTS is already valid for 3 years).

please help anyone? i hope i did not confuse you with my story.. 

thanks in advance


----------



## plaz

Hi ozjen!

Personally I'd wait for the PMV... as I think the student visa ... well most of it anyway comes with a Further Stay Restricted condition.

Means you can't come and marry then apply for partner visa or anything.

Unless you don't want to live here then apply for the student visa but then again, I think you do want to live here otherwise you wouldn't have applied for a PMV in the first place.



> should i contact immi (never knew who my co is and immi never contacted me at all except for the nso and medical requirements) and inquire about the status of my visa or inquire about this matter?


I think you call them up or email them. You can also try and ask them who your CO is.


----------



## ozjen

thanks plaz! i called last month and they told me that the pmv is still being processed. unfortunately, i didn't ask who my CO is. well i suppose the best thing to do now is to wait until next month (8th month) and then i will call them again if no pmv grant yet by that time


----------



## plaz

ozjen said:


> thanks plaz! i called last month and they told me that the pmv is still being processed. unfortunately, i didn't ask who my CO is. well i suppose the best thing to do now is to wait until next month (8th month) and then i will call them again if no pmv grant yet by that time


Since you're from the Philippines, there's a high chance your student visa if granted will have a further stay restricted condition. But end of the day, it all depends on the immigration department.

The PMV average processing time for Philippines is about 6-12 months. I think the average is 7-8 months. So it's almost time for you.

Hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Yanah

Hello Ozjen, I think we are almost on the same page. The only difference is I took Aged Care instead of the bridging course when I went to Melbourne last Sept. For one, my visa only allowed me to study a maximum of 3 months with no further stay.Hence, I will be 1 week short Of study by the time my visa expires if i ensue the bridging. So i took Certificate 3 in sheer hope that I could nail a job in the health care industry upon entering AU while processing my ahpra. Lastly, Please verify the validity of your IELTs to your UNI. I've read some articles that says you need to have a valid IELTs until the end of the course. This info can be misleading so better verify this  good luck to us!


----------



## ozjen

hi Yanah! i am glad that i have someone here who knows what i am going through.

i called the Uni last montnh and they told me that as long as the IELTS is valid when i applied for registration with AHPRA, then my IELTS is still valid. i have a friend who took the bridging course December 2012. he told me that his IELTS was already expired while he was taking the course. i will study in the same Uni where he took it.

also i heard that IELTS is 3 years valid now (though i need to confirm this), so i am not really that worried with my IELTS..

but thanks anyway for your opinion..

hopefully my pmv will be granted soon, as well as all those people here who are patiently waiting


----------



## aussiesteve

ozjen said:


> hi Yanah! i am glad that i have someone here who knows what i am going through.
> 
> i called the Uni last montnh and they told me that as long as the IELTS is valid when i applied for registration with AHPRA, then my IELTS is still valid. i have a friend who took the bridging course December 2012. he told me that his IELTS was already expired while he was taking the course. i will study in the same Uni where he took it.
> 
> also i heard that IELTS is 3 years valid now (though i need to confirm this), so i am not really that worried with my IELTS..
> 
> but thanks anyway for your opinion..
> 
> hopefully my pmv will be granted soon, as well as all those people here who are patiently waiting


Hi Ozjen
Do you mind telling me how much the 13 week course cost, the wife of my friend here was a RN in the Philippines. She would be intersted in the corse.
Thanks


----------



## Yanah

No worries Ozjen, Thats a very good news! perhaps you can check other forums regarding that matter  we'll have our visa soon.. i hope... let just keep our faith!


----------



## Chefmd

toochling said:


> Hi guys! I hope everyone's doing good!
> 
> I just want to share that our VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED, GOD IS REALLY GOOD!!! What a surreal moment for the both of us!! We still can't believe it and I think that it hasn't sink in just yet haha!
> 
> Brief update:
> PMV 300 Application lodged: August 21, 2013 - VIA CENTRE, MNL
> Visa Grant: February 11, 2014
> Inital entry date: August 1, 2014
> 
> 5 MONTHS and 3 WEEKS to be exact (no interview - we found out who our CO--P.O was just this month when I sent them my change of address update)
> 
> So, I called my partner (the usual "how-was-your-day-after-work-call"and he was not supposed to tell me until tomorrow LOL (for a surprise Valentines gift and our wedding was supposed to be tomorrow as well - obviously we cancelled it cos we weren't sure when our visa will arrive!! So anyway, he's off to CFO Seminar in Manila this coming Monday..
> 
> Quick question, will the 9month visa start the day it was granted or the day my partner arrives in Australia? Cos in the grant letter, it's written "Stay for/until November 11, 2014", can anyone give me an advice on this please? Thank you.
> 
> I just want to say to all applicants waiting for their visa, hang in there! You'll soon get yours, just have faith and don't lose hope! Thank you to all the members who have helped me through the process, I just can't thank you enough and for all the positivity this forum brings to everyone who's experienced/experiencing the waiting game.  Woot!!!


Wow congrats toochling. We have the same CO! On my 5th month now Hope mine is on its way too!


----------



## ozjen

hi aussiesteve!

tuition fee varies but i think it ranges from AU$11500-$16000.. my Uni offers one of the lowest which is $11500


----------



## exploring

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Ozjen
> Do you mind telling me how much the 13 week course cost, the wife of my friend here was a RN in the Philippines. She would be interested in the corse.
> Thanks


A friend of mine is a nurse and told me the cheapest bridging course for a nurse is $11 to $12000. If u can afford that u doing pretty well. Add the cost of the visa and all the other expenses along the way it becomes a considerable amount of money. A nurse can make a very good salary here when compared with the philippines.


----------



## aussiesteve

exploring said:


> A friend of mine is a nurse and told me the cheapest bridging course for a nurse is $11 to $12000. If u can afford that u doing pretty well. Add the cost of the visa and all the other expenses along the way it becomes a considerable amount of money. A nurse can make a very good salary here when compared with the philippines.


Thanks for that.As she is already here on a TR visa here costs will be less.


----------



## toochling

I didn't know that it would cost you around 11k for a bridging course, that's alot of money! Anyway, my fiance is planning to take up Paramedics, we're still trying to figure out how that will work.

Also, I am trying to look for the CFO thread here, my partner told me that he will be needing my visa, is that true? and CFO accomodates from 2-5pm?? I think I read it here somewhere that you should go early as there's 15 slots only a day.

Btw, thanks for all the wonderful comments you guys, appreciate it!


----------



## dunan

Hi T.......go to this site, its run by an expat friend in Dumaguette,,,Its American but the CFO requirements are the same for all foreign nationals. Go to CFO in left column...tells you everything you need to know...

www.pinayvisa.com


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

My fiance received an email from Manila Immigration about her application.

We submitted online on 7th and email was sent 12th.

Is from R.K. SMO Manila and says:



> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment.


Except the attached Request Checklist has nothing checked?


----------



## superfly

How's it goin everyone? 

I didn't get my bday wish. :-( It's goin to be my 8th month on 26th.
I noticed that when i updated immi about my changes, they always say, "your application is currently progressing". (updated them twice; whereabouts and change add)
Question is, do i wait for 9 months or 12 months for PMV?
Am I the only applicant under J.M. here?


----------



## CollegeGirl

mexiwi said:


> My fiance received an email from Manila Immigration about her application.
> 
> We submitted online on 7th and email was sent 12th.
> 
> Is from R.K. SMO Manila and says:
> 
> Except the attached Request Checklist has nothing checked?


You'll need to respond to RK and just say (nicely) that you apologize, but you don't see anything checked in the attached checklist and need to know what evidence she still needs.


----------



## dunan

Superfly..its disappointing I know n hard when some get theirs in 6 months.....ours took 9 for spousal......as long as you get no further doc requests, then just got to ride it out.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

CollegeGirl said:


> You'll need to respond to RK and just say (nicely) that you apologize, but you don't see anything checked in the attached checklist and need to know what evidence she still needs.


Yes, have done that - and am now realising I should have put me down as extra contact as my gf got the email on 12th but didn't tell me, smack bum for her.

I am guessing it is police check, NSO and medical.

Also - seeing as that was from a named person - does that mean that we are already allocated a case office? Like 5 days after we submitted the application?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Maybe, maybe not. It wouldn't mean anything special even if it was her CO though.


----------



## toochling

Just want to share this guys, so my partner went to CFO Office today and lined up at 530am, he was asked to return again tomorrow as MY passport and citizenship is still Filipino - though I am a PR here in OZ, his seminar/PDOS will be held tomorrow at 2-5pm. Any thoughts on this? We were under the impression that since he is heading to OZ, the country that we chose for his seminar would be Australia. Now the officer in CFO/PDOS advised the mentioned case. Ugh!


----------



## dunan

Hi Mexi......the SMO is senior migration officer......the person the CO handballs problems to....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

toochling said:


> We were under the impression that since he is heading to OZ, the country that we chose for his seminar would be Australia. Now the officer in CFO/PDOS advised the mentioned case. Ugh!


Which just demonstrates how pointless the CFO is!


----------



## Joy30

We have the same c o superfly mine lodged nov.2013 JM emailed me last jan.20 to ask some additional req.i just have to wait my police clearance from japan.


superfly said:


> How's it goin everyone?
> 
> I didn't get my bday wish. :-( It's goin to be my 8th month on 26th.
> I noticed that when i updated immi about my changes, they always say, "your application is currently progressing". (updated them twice; whereabouts and change add)
> Question is, do i wait for 9 months or 12 months for PMV?
> Am I the only applicant under J.M. here?


----------



## jhoy0320

Hi guys just want to share my good news to all of you here especially those who are still waiting for their visa..>>>my visa just arrive today through email..from my co * jm'.me and my fiancée is still at the state of euphoria cause we didn't expect it to arrive before 9 months..I lodged it last June 04,2013..were so very shock and so happy..so my advice to you all who are still waiting just keep praying try to be positive im sure yours will be on their way and it would be definitely worth the waits like us...I'm planning to attend CFO this Thursdays any advice you could share us who be very appreciated..by the way thanks for all the advices.helpful info and positive thoughts you share with us..we really appreciate it and I would not able to do it without you all..god is really great..


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> How's it goin everyone? I didn't get my bday wish. :-( It's goin to be my 8th month on 26th. I noticed that when i updated immi about my changes, they always say, "your application is currently progressing". (updated them twice; whereabouts and change add) Question is, do i wait for 9 months or 12 months for PMV? Am I the only applicant under J.M. here?


 Hi sis superfly I just got my pmv visa just this afternoon our case officer Is J.M we have the same co..I'm sure yours will be on its way soon .il be praying for you and keep positive sis and would definitely worth the wait..godbless


----------



## hubby68

Hi Gang,

Just thought I'd say hi...
We're still waiting for the email to say everything is ready to go, or the phone call.

Fiance is here with me on multi-entry tourist visa still, have notified them that she will be returning home on 15th March.. We prray that we are on track (lodged end of June) and all will be finalised after they know she is back in Manila.

Good luck to all waiting.


----------



## jhoy0320

Hi guys just a bit curious about it i just got my pmv visa grant yesterday but the thing is isn't the manchine readable need to be change before October 2014 since they all changing it to electronic passport but since my passport is gonna expired this end December of 2014..do you think I should renew before I leave to australia?cause. I was planing to leave by middle of March to validate my fiancée visa..or is it still ok to travel using it?and il just renew it when I get to australia before it expired..thanks for the help in advance..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

jhoy0320 said:


> I was planing to leave by middle of March to validate my fiancée visa..or is it still ok to travel using it?and il just renew it when I get to australia before it expired..thanks for the help in advance..


It depends where you will be living in Australia as from reading the Philippines Embassy in Canberra's website, you have to either visit the Canberra Embassy or Sydney Consulate in person to renew your passport - that's ok if you live in either Sydney or Canberra.

Phil. Embassy - Canberra, Australia - Application Requirements


----------



## jhoy0320

mexiwi said:


> It depends where you will be living in Australia as from reading the Philippines Embassy in Canberra's website, you have to either visit the Canberra Embassy or Sydney Consulate in person to renew your passport - that's ok if you live in either Sydney or Canberra. Phil. Embassy - Canberra, Australia - Application Requirements


 hi Mexiwi.thanks for the great advice i really appreciate it as I wont have a problem cause il be living in Sydney with my fiancée ..so I think it should be ok then?thanks for the link as well indeed helpful..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

jhoy0320 said:


> I wont have a problem cause il be living in Sydney with my fiancée ..so I think it should be ok then?thanks for the link as well indeed helpful..


Too easy - I was looking for when my fiance comes - but we will be in Melbourne, or Brisbane, or Adelaide, or Cairns (I'm looking for a new job  ) which doesn't help for her passport


----------



## eserethj14

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys just want to share my good news to all of you here especially those who are still waiting for their visa..>>>my visa just arrive today through email..from my co * jm'.me and my fiancée is still at the state of euphoria cause we didn't expect it to arrive before 9 months..I lodged it last June 04,2013..were so very shock and so happy..so my advice to you all who are still waiting just keep praying try to be positive im sure yours will be on their way and it would be definitely worth the waits like us...I'm planning to attend CFO this Thursdays any advice you could share us who be very appreciated..by the way thanks for all the advices.helpful info and positive thoughts you share with us..we really appreciate it and I would not able to do it without you all..god is really great..


CONGRATULATIONS jhoy0320!!! I am very happy for you and also happy to see that almost every week there's visa grants coming so I am very positive that we are next  God is good. God Bless us all.


----------



## jhoy0320

eserethj14 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS jhoy0320!!! I am very happy for you and also happy to see that almost every week there's visa grants coming so I am very positive that we are next  God is good. God Bless us all.


 oh thanks so much esereth14..i waited 8 months and 2 weeks for my pmv visa to arrive.and now it's here it was definitely worth the wait..my case officer didn't asked any addtional documents since I lodged my visa and still we waited 8 months to be approve like what they said its really depends on the co..and no news and definitely a good news for us..il be all praying for ur visa to arrive soon as well im sure its on its way..godbless everyone.


----------



## shinyshan

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys just want to share my good news to all of you here especially those who are still waiting for their visa..>>>my visa just arrive today through email..from my co * jm'.me and my fiancée is still at the state of euphoria cause we didn't expect it to arrive before 9 months..I lodged it last June 04,2013..were so very shock and so happy..so my advice to you all who are still waiting just keep praying try to be positive im sure yours will be on their way and it would be definitely worth the waits like us...I'm planning to attend CFO this Thursdays any advice you could share us who be very appreciated..by the way thanks for all the advices.helpful info and positive thoughts you share with us..we really appreciate it and I would not able to do it without you all..god is really great..


Aww! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping mine to soon!!!


----------



## toochling

jhoy0320 said:


> Hi guys just want to share my good news to all of you here especially those who are still waiting for their visa..>>>my visa just arrive today through email..from my co * jm'.me and my fiancée is still at the state of euphoria cause we didn't expect it to arrive before 9 months..I lodged it last June 04,2013..were so very shock and so happy..so my advice to you all who are still waiting just keep praying try to be positive im sure yours will be on their way and it would be definitely worth the waits like us...I'm planning to attend CFO this Thursdays any advice you could share us who be very appreciated..by the way thanks for all the advices.helpful info and positive thoughts you share with us..we really appreciate it and I would not able to do it without you all..god is really great..


Congrats jhoy! It surely is worth the wait!! My partner just attended the CFO seminar today and got the sticker already , he went there at 10am just to be early haha he filled up the registration form before going to CFO seminar to save time, fortunately there's no interview done (i thought there was supposed to be one though)

Anyway, so happy for you!!! God bless


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

toochling said:


> My partner just attended the CFO seminar today and got the sticker already ,


So did he do the Australia one? or the Asia one because you are Filipino too?

I guess I am lucky that the Australia and New Zealand ones are the same time because I am Kiwi and live in Australia.


----------



## jhoy0320

toochling said:


> Congrats jhoy! It surely is worth the wait!! My partner just attended the CFO seminar today and got the sticker already , he went there at 10am just to be early haha he filled up the registration form before going to CFO seminar to save time, fortunately there's no interview done (i thought there was supposed to be one though) Anyway, so happy for you!!! God bless


 thanks shinyshan and toochling it was indeed suprising when I receive my grant yesterday through email lol..were so very happy..ok thanks for the info toochling by The way when ur partner went to the CFO what requirements did he bring with him and does the letter grant need to be the original one or it can be just from the printed attached pdf file on The email they sent me..cause I was planing to attend the CFO this Thursday but since I haven't receive my original documents til now yet from embassy through post i thinking just to print the grant letter attached to my email from embasy...thanks in advance


----------



## toochling

jhoy0320 said:


> thanks shinyshan and toochling it was indeed suprising when I receive my grant yesterday through email lol..were so very happy..ok thanks for the info toochling by The way when ur partner went to the CFO what requirements did he bring with him and does the letter grant need to be the original one or it can be just from the printed attached pdf file on The email they sent me..cause I was planing to attend the CFO this Thursday but since I haven't receive my original documents til now yet from embassy through post i thinking just to print the grant letter attached to my email from embasy...thanks in advance


Hi jhoy! He did bring the original copy of the grant letter since it was post mailed to him (no email or phone call advising visa approval), he just brought it and photocopied one to be sure-- plus my photocopied passport, visa & birth certificate as well, his passport and some id pictures, don't forget to fill out the registration form beforehand. Here's the link-- Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

Hope that helps!


----------



## toochling

mexiwi said:


> So did he do the Australia one? or the Asia one because you are Filipino too?
> 
> I guess I am lucky that the Australia and New Zealand ones are the same time because I am Kiwi and live in Australia.


He attended the scheduled time for "other Asian countries" as my passport is still a Filipino passport. He went there last Monday and was asked to come back again yesterday though the seminar is still for emigrants going to Australia / New Zealand.


----------



## jhoy0320

toochling said:


> Hi jhoy! He did brought the original copy of the grant letter since it was post mailed to him (no email or phone call advising visa approval), he just brought it and photocopied one to be sure-- plus my photocopied passport, visa & birth certificate as well, his passport and some id pictures, don't forget to fill out the registration form beforehand. Here's the link-- Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas Hope that helps!


 thanks toochling your info is definitely helpful..I'm lucky that I have found this website cause I may know what to do it by myself..lol.oh just this mornin I received a txt from air 21 that they will deliver my papers today so I can have mu original grant letter with me in CFO,.one more thing i still have recent passport photos here is it okei to used then in CFO??or Il just get 2x2 instead??thanks in advance godbless everyone..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

OK - I am really confused now.

The other day I mentioned that we had a request for more information - my fiance was sent a checklist of items with nothing checked.

We queried it and were sent the following reply:



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> You are requested to provide all the information listed. Please disregard
> the request if this has been submitted/uploaded.


Now this is the full list of items they apparently want:

Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance
Character requirements (NBI)
Additional personal particulars (Form 1221)
Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80)
Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
Certified copy of your birth certificate (as issued by the NSO)
A current passport photo
Evidence of residential address
Evidence of length of de facto relationship (at least 6 months)
Form 888: Statutory declaration by a supporting witness relating to a partner visa application
Relationship history statements
Evidence your sponsor is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen
Evidence of your relationship with your de facto partner

Now most of that stuff is already in the application (which they can see if they look!).

But we have applied for a PMV - why are they asking for de facto information - we aren't in a de facto relationship?

We aren't using a migration agent - so why is that form needed? (and all those details are in the online application anyway)

The Form 80 I can understand - even though most of it seems to be in the online application - but the Form 1221 is all about work and visitor visa?

Do the people processing these applications actually know what they are doing?

This is a hard enough process as it is - with out added stupidity from the department.


----------



## wishful

toochling said:


> Just want to share this guys, so my partner went to CFO Office today and lined up at 530am, he was asked to return again tomorrow as MY passport and citizenship is still Filipino - though I am a PR here in OZ, his seminar/PDOS will be held tomorrow at 2-5pm. Any thoughts on this? We were under the impression that since he is heading to OZ, the country that we chose for his seminar would be Australia. Now the officer in CFO/PDOS advised the mentioned case. Ugh!


Hi Everyone, if your partner is still a Filipino citizen, you just need to take the PDOS seminar For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA which has more slots and runs for only 2 hours.


----------



## toochling

jhoy0320 said:


> thanks toochling your info is definitely helpful..I'm lucky that I have found this website cause I may know what to do it by myself..lol.oh just this mornin I received a txt from air 21 that they will deliver my papers today so I can have mu original grant letter with me in CFO,.one more thing i still have recent passport photos here is it okei to used then in CFO??or Il just get 2x2 instead??thanks in advance godbless everyone..


My thoughts exactly! I've been very grateful cos this forum helped me alot in our application as well. That's good news that you've received your original docs, means everything is good to go just the final step which is the CFO.  you'll be needing 2x2 pics for the CFO seminar, I just asked my partner hehe . Good luck on that and I hope youll have a safe flight here! My partner's coming mid March as well.  God bless!


----------



## toochling

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone, if your partner is still a Filipino citizen, you just need to take the PDOS seminar For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA which has more slots and runs for only 2 hours.


Hi wishful! Thanks for the info, that is correct. My partner had to go back the next day for the scheduled time for petitioners who are still Filipino citizens.  All good though, he got the sticker yesterday.


----------



## Gummy bear

*Visa granted*

Woo -Hoo visa granted today
5 months PMV300 from the Philippines
Submitted Sept 2013
CO JB
for all those that submitted around the same time yours will be next


----------



## leafcat

@Gummy bear Hi, Congrats!!! I think we have the same CO. Good to know it only took 5 months for you!!  How did you go with JB? Any emails prior to visa grant if you don't mind me asking. 
I lodged my application 12 Nov 13.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Still confused as hell with our application - I spoke to Immigration here in Oz - the guy looked at our file and couldn't see why we were asked to provide evidence of de facto when we were applying for a PMV(300) but seeing as it is in progress we need to contact Manila.

So I have emailed them again asking about the de facto evedence requirement, and

It also seems we have been request to do both the Form 80 and Form 1221 - which is confusing - so I have to figure those out too.

Form 80 guide is helpful but there is some odd stuff in the 1221.


----------



## Gummy bear

leafcat said:


> @Gummy bear Hi, Congrats!!! I think we have the same CO. Good to know it only took 5 months for you!!  How did you go with JB? Any emails prior to visa grant if you don't mind me asking.
> I lodged my application 12 Nov 13.


Yes sent two emails nice ones and she always replied with nice comments.
Sent the last one Jan 2013


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Another glitch - Evidence of residential address

Fiancee's address is 

Phase # Block # Lot #
BF Townhomes etc etc

Thats what we put on application as thats how mail egts there - but her Postal id and bank account only have

BF Townhomes etc etc

No Phase, Block, Lot etc.

When i rang Immigration here they said it would have to match - don't know the solution other than change her postal id and bank account details


----------



## perthgal8

Gummy bear said:


> Woo -Hoo visa granted today
> 5 months PMV300 from the Philippines
> Submitted Sept 2013
> CO JB
> for all those that submitted around the same time yours will be next


Wow! Hope ours is soon.. Congratz....God is great and nothing is impossible..


----------



## leafcat

Gummy bear said:


> Yes sent two emails nice ones and she always replied with nice comments.
> Sent the last one Jan 2013


That's great. Will send her an e-mail sometime in April (5th month). I was just wondering, did you change the subject heading (put her name) when you sent her a message?Thank you.


----------



## Gummy bear

leafcat said:


> That's great. Will send her an e-mail sometime in April (5th month). I was just wondering, did you change the subject heading (put her name) when you sent her a message?Thank you.


Sent to immi as the main address, CC to JB ,left the subject header same.
The email was worded as (please dont copy)
Good morning 
Thank you for taking the time to read this email I am considering returning to the Philippines to visit my fiancé again as we really miss each other and hope to be together soon.
From an Australian forum, I noticed that someone who applied the same time as myself have just been approved.
In light of this I don't want to incur additional expenses going back to the Philippines, if the visa will be approved within the next month or so. Is it possible to give any indication of the time frame for our visa approval ?
.


----------



## leafcat

Gummy bear said:


> Sent to immi as the main address, CC to JB ,left the subject header same.
> The email was worded as (please dont copy)
> Good morning
> Thank you for taking the time to read this email I am considering returning to the Philippines to visit my fiancé again as we really miss each other and hope to be together soon.
> From an Australian forum, I noticed that someone who applied the same time as myself have just been approved.
> In light of this I don't want to incur additional expenses going back to the Philippines, if the visa will be approved within the next month or so. Is it possible to give any indication of the time frame for our visa approval ?
> .


@Gummy Bear, does JB has direct e-mail? Thank you for sharing your thoughts/experiences! greatly appreciated


----------



## eserethj14

Gummy bear said:


> Sent to immi as the main address, CC to JB ,left the subject header same.
> The email was worded as (please dont copy)
> Good morning
> Thank you for taking the time to read this email I am considering returning to the Philippines to visit my fiancé again as we really miss each other and hope to be together soon.
> From an Australian forum, I noticed that someone who applied the same time as myself have just been approved.
> In light of this I don't want to incur additional expenses going back to the Philippines, if the visa will be approved within the next month or so. Is it possible to give any indication of the time frame for our visa approval ?
> .


Congratulations Gummy Bear! Regarding your email to immigration and your CO, what did they reply on your email? Thanks


----------



## shinyshan

Gummy bear said:


> Woo -Hoo visa granted today
> 5 months PMV300 from the Philippines
> Submitted Sept 2013
> CO JB
> for all those that submitted around the same time yours will be next


Wow! Congrats! That was quick. Mine will be 8th month at the end pf Feb. Hope mine is next. Nice CO.


----------



## Gummy bear

leafcat said:


> @Gummy bear Hi, Congrats!!! I think we have the same CO. Good to know it only took 5 months for you!!  How did you go with JB? Any emails prior to visa grant if you don't mind me asking.
> I lodged my application 12 Nov 13.


Just a email from her saying that an email has been sent to your fiance
Which was the approval


----------



## jhoy0320

Gummy bear said:


> Just a email from her saying that an email has been sent to your fiance Which was the approval


 congrats gummy bear..I hope the embassy will keep granti visa coming especially for those who are still waiting here.godbless us all i just done with the final stage today which is the CFO and it's all good..and ready to book flight whenever lol..can't to see my hubby again..godbless us all and goodluck..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Just a reminder for all you new visa holders (congrats) but make sure you enter Australia by the initial entry date or your visa will be cancelled


----------



## Aussieboy07

mexiwi said:


> It depends where you will be living in Australia as from reading the Philippines Embassy in Canberra's website, you have to either visit the Canberra Embassy or Sydney Consulate in person to renew your passport - that's ok if you live in either Sydney or Canberra.
> 
> Phil. Embassy - Canberra, Australia - Application Requirements


sorry for late reply, I believe you can also go to Phil consulate eg: Brisbane in person and they sign a form saying they have sighted you etc and then you can post to Canberra for your passport who request a passport from the philippines. Be warned this is a very long process


----------



## samargirl

Congrats to all who got their visa  on my 6 months of waiting soon. CO is RG. Can't wait to be with my fiancee.


----------



## proudmomma

Toochling and Jhoy,such a wonderful news! Hoping ours is on its wy too  reaching my 6th month of waiting,same as samargirl. CO: LB.


----------



## jhoy0320

Thanks so much guys..and for those who are still waiting il be praying and hoping for your visa grant as well..I'm sure it's on its way just a matter of time..and it would when u less expect it..be positive and always keep the faith that you will it in no time..godbless everyone..


----------



## omv2

Another reasons of delayed approval: Turns out there are a number of questionable documents being used in the Philippines so now Australian Immigration require that ALL Government documents like Annulments be verified as authentic from the original courthouse. Immigration send the request to the court where the document came from and that is where it sits until someone writes back to the Aus Immigration with the answer. This could take some time, apparently. Anyone experience it. Thanks


----------



## samargirl

I'm on my 6 months next week, what a hard day, every day waiting an email or call from my CO.  
Who else here with RG as CO?


----------



## hubby68

My CO is RG. We lodged on 25th June 2013, expecting answer in March 2014.


----------



## superfly

Hi Hubby, you lodged 1 day ahead of me. 

I rang immi today cause I cannot hold it any longer.. 
I spoke to the CSR, he said they do not need, in fact never needed any add'l docs. i told him I submitted addl docs Bank Statement 20 Jan 2014 (now i feel like they need more time to look at it)
He noted i lodged 26 June 2013, expect it to be granted March next year. I WAS LIKE "ARE YOUUUU KIDDING ME?????" then he said I'M SORRY MA'AM I mean this year. I said, you're giving me a heart attack!! 


The CSR was kind enough to let me know that the always "currently progressing state" is now on its final stage.... *fingers crossed*
He said, expect it to be out before March. Then I said, is this phone call recorded? He said yes. Are you telling me my visa will be granted this week?
Then he said, oh ma'am on or before March... I asked, if i can speak with my CO? He said, unfortunately she's unavailable. 
FML. 

So..... Im wishing to get it the soonest. My fiance said it will be his Bday gift and ill be back before the long weekend.. WohoooooO!


----------



## shinyshan

superfly said:


> Hi Hubby, you lodged 1 day ahead of me.
> 
> I rang immi today cause I cannot hold it any longer..
> I spoke to the CSR, he said they do not need, in fact never needed any add'l docs. i told him I submitted addl docs Bank Statement 20 Jan 2014 (now i feel like they need more time to look at it)
> He noted i lodged 26 June 2013, expect it to be granted March next year. I WAS LIKE "ARE YOUUUU KIDDING ME?????" then he said I'M SORRY MA'AM I mean this year. I said, you're giving me a heart attack!!
> 
> The CSR was kind enough to let me know that the always "currently progressing state" is now on its final stage.... *fingers crossed*
> He said, expect it to be out before March. Then I said, is this phone call recorded? He said yes. Are you telling me my visa will be granted this week?
> Then he said, oh ma'am on or before March... I asked, if i can speak with my CO? He said, unfortunately she's unavailable.
> FML.
> 
> So..... Im wishing to get it the soonest. My fiance said it will be his Bday gift and ill be back before the long weekend.. WohoooooO!


Hi, superfly. U lodged or visa 3 days ahead of me. Like u, I am still waiting to be granted.Hope we are next.. Goodluck to us!


----------



## samargirl

hubby68 said:


> My CO is RG. We lodged on 25th June 2013, expecting answer in March 2014.


Hi hubby, your fiancee back to Phil already?


----------



## omv2

superfly said:


> Hi Hubby, you lodged 1 day ahead of me.
> 
> I rang immi today cause I cannot hold it any longer..
> I spoke to the CSR, he said they do not need, in fact never needed any add'l docs. i told him I submitted addl docs Bank Statement 20 Jan 2014 (now i feel like they need more time to look at it)
> He noted i lodged 26 June 2013, expect it to be granted March next year. I WAS LIKE "ARE YOUUUU KIDDING ME?????" then he said I'M SORRY MA'AM I mean this year. I said, you're giving me a heart attack!!
> 
> The CSR was kind enough to let me know that the always "currently progressing state" is now on its final stage.... *fingers crossed*
> He said, expect it to be out before March. Then I said, is this phone call recorded? He said yes. Are you telling me my visa will be granted this week?
> Then he said, oh ma'am on or before March... I asked, if i can speak with my CO? He said, unfortunately she's unavailable.
> FML.
> 
> So..... Im wishing to get it the soonest. My fiance said it will be his Bday gift and ill be back before the long weekend.. WohoooooO!


Hi, 
I was told the same information today when I spoke to a lady CSR. Polite and nice lady. She said she can help me answer my enquires in behalf of my of my CO. 
Slips on her mouth that it will be at the end of the month but did not confirm when i ask again how long to wait. Hopefully our wait will be over soon


----------



## ozyone

*How Long?*

Hi All,

I have been following these forums for a while now and would like to ask any one know how long a 309/100 is taking at the moment? 
I have seen quite a few 300s being approved but not much in the way of 309 or even 100s.

The Immi site says 300 and 309 upto12 months and 100 up to 8 months.

We are on our 6 months of waiting. Apart from one email response from our Manila Embassy saying our application is being actively processed have heard nothing else. As usual the waiting game is so frustrating especially being apart for so long and our children being apart.


----------



## hubby68

samargirl said:


> Hi hubby, your fiancee back to Phil already?


Hi sg,

Not yet, she is due to fly back on the 15h March. We have told DIBP and CO this date. So hoping then that we have news waiting until that date.

I did visit DIBP recently and they did advise me to make sure to double check and advise CO that she is still here.

I also feel that we are very close to a decision as well.

Regards
Good luck to all


----------



## perthgal8

Hi everyone,

We have applied PMV through an agent. Our appltn is now on its 6 month and still waiting for the result. We are not able to follow up the embassy because we used an agent to communicate for us. What should we do? Our agent said our application is still on the average processing times and if they email immig they will just received an automated email. But we noticed on this forum, applicants email their CO/immi and they received some replies aside from automated ones. Shall we asked our agent again to follow up our application or just wait till immi replies. 


Thanks guys...


----------



## Yanah

Hi Perthgal.... likewise, our agent contacted immi during our 5th month of processing--february. At first, an automated response was received along with the link that directed us to the global processing standard for PMV. But our agent from HK persistently requested to get a word from our C.O...in just a few days, CO-L.B. politely responded that our application shall be finalized in or before April (March 13 is our 6Th month). Though i am not expecting much from that message, i guess its rewarding to know that our CO takes time to respond to our queries... or perhaps... im just getting USED to the waiting game and just letting nature to take its course


----------



## ozyone

Good to hear Yanah, 
At least you got a reasonable response from a person.


----------



## shinyshan

Yanah said:


> Hi Perthgal.... likewise, our agent contacted immi during our 5th month of processing--february. At first, an automated response was received along with the link that directed us to the global processing standard for PMV. But our agent from HK persistently requested to get a word from our C.O...in just a few days, CO-L.B. politely responded that our application shall be finalized in or before April (March 13 is our 6Th month). Though i am not expecting much from that message, i guess its rewarding to know that our CO takes time to respond to our queries... or perhaps... im just getting USED to the waiting game and just letting nature to take its course


 we have the same CO. On my 8th month now.


----------



## eserethj14

For those applicants on their 7-9 months that are still waiting, I hope we get our visa grant soon and hoping that our CO will prioritze our visa. And for those applicant on their 4-6months please be patient. We don't want to bombard our CO with emails as they are following the standard procedure times. As they said its case to case basis and it's just unfair for some applicants that waited for so long. Let's all be considerate and patient guys. God Bless us all!


----------



## cheenz

ozyone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following these forums for a while now and would like to ask any one know how long a 309/100 is taking at the moment?
> I have seen quite a few 300s being approved but not much in the way of 309 or even 100s.
> 
> The Immi site says 300 and 309 upto12 months and 100 up to 8 months.
> 
> We are on our 6 months of waiting. Apart from one email response from our Manila Embassy saying our application is being actively processed have heard nothing else. As usual the waiting game is so frustrating especially being apart for so long and our children being apart.


Hello.. I am Partner visa 309 applicant..my application has been 6 mos already but still waiting. I emailed them last week inquiring the status of my application and this is their reply :

"Our records indicate that your application is progressing. All required
documents were already submitted and there are no outstanding documents
needed from your end at this stage in the assessment.

Please note that the average processing time for Partner visa applications
is 6-9 months from the date of lodgement. I note that the application was
lodged on 28 August 2013 and as such is still within our service standards.

Please wait for advice from your case officer should a decision be
forthcoming. Once the decision has been finalised, it will be communicated
to you immediately."

I hope our application will be grant soon..


----------



## ozyone

Good morning, 
Its just difficult seeing applications after your lodgement date being approved and you still sitting there checking emails every 5 minutes in case you get that all important email. 

I have another question that I hope someone has been through or someone going to do there CFO can ask for me. I have sent email to CFO with no response and with there automated telephone system I cant get to an operator to ask my question.

My wife did CFO counselling 5 years ago for travel to Europe. Does she need to do the counselling again for travel to Australia? 
(The whole seminar was based on Australia and nothing to do with Europe)

She has also renewed her passport and the label is in the old one. Does she need to get a label for her new passport? 

thank you for any assistance


----------



## sugarstoned

ozyone said:


> Good morning, Its just difficult seeing applications after your lodgement date being approved and you still sitting there checking emails every 5 minutes in case you get that all important email. I have another question that I hope someone has been through or someone going to do there CFO can ask for me. I have sent email to CFO with no response and with there automated telephone system I cant get to an operator to ask my question. My wife did CFO counselling 5 years ago for travel to Europe. Does she need to do the counselling again for travel to Australia? (The whole seminar was based on Australia and nothing to do with Europe) She has also renewed her passport and the label is in the old one. Does she need to get a label for her new passport? thank you for any assistance


Hi ozyone,

If I can remember correctly, if you are with the same partner when you first had your CFO counselling then no need to take another seminar. As for the label, I travelled to Australia without a label. The grant letter from immi would suffice.

sugarstoned


----------



## sugarstoned

Hey all,

So I am now in the process of gathering evidences for my second stage 309/100 visa. I was so wrong when I thought I wouldn't have to deal with the making of 'our love story' essay ever again. But here I am, trying to compose that same essay they asked us in the application. Le sigh. Just thought I would share. Best to keep a copy of your application so you will have basis coz you will be asked the same questions on the 2nd stage of the visa. 


sugarstoned


----------



## superfly

*Waiting*



eserethj14 said:


> For those applicants on their 7-9 months that are still waiting, I hope we get our visa grant soon and hoping that our CO will prioritze our visa. And for those applicant on their 4-6months please be patient. We don't want to bombard our CO with emails as they are following the standard procedure times. As they said its case to case basis and it's just unfair for some applicants that waited for so long. Let's all be considerate and patient guys. God Bless us all!


Hi sis! I'm totally with you on this. It pisses me off to see Filipinos complain on their 6 month...other counties wait for 2 years! HELLO I'm on my 9th month I still haven't gotten any calls/email from my absentee CO. Never acknowledged my email or the docs I emailed her. I guess if there is anyone who should complain, it should be me--My fiancé and I are both single. Never married, no children, no bad credit record etc...I'm kidding!!! Hahaha! Seriously, please stop bugging your COs cause they just want to take their pretty "little" 9-12 mos timeline *insert sarcasm here* before granting our visas.

Just to give you a recap, I called immi and asked the CSR about my application if they still need anything else before I hit the 9th month. They said "they never needed additional documents from me" which he said is a good thing. The mere fact my CO never contacted me is again another good sign... So what I need to do is be patient and wait for the "9th month" cause that is their standard processing time. So my dear sweet cakes, if my case doesn't ease up your anxiety, go somewhere unwind get your mind off the application and enjoy the beautiful day!

@sugarstoned: thanks for the tip! Btw are you applying that online?
I heard they accept online application now and they just needed marriage cert. Let me know how yours go.  xx


----------



## ozyone

sugarstoned said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I am now in the process of gathering evidences for my second stage 309/100 visa. I was so wrong when I thought I wouldn't have to deal with the making of 'our love story' essay ever again. But here I am, trying to compose that same essay they asked us in the application. Le sigh. Just thought I would share. Best to keep a copy of your application so you will have basis coz you will be asked the same questions on the 2nd stage of the visa.
> 
> sugarstoned


Thanks Sugarstoned

Wifes VISA is in final processing which I don't know if it means days, weeks months to go.

Wish you all the best for 2nd stage and soon your citizenship.


----------



## sugarstoned

superfly said:


> @sugarstoned: thanks for the tip! Btw are you applying that online?
> I heard they accept online application now and they just needed marriage cert. Let me know how yours go.  xx


superfly,

Yup, I am doing my 2nd stage application online. My visa is 309/100 and a marriage cert is not a requirement. Maybe on PMV it is a requirement. It's like going through the first stage all over again with all the requirements.  Then again, I shouldn't be complaining.

Hang in there, girl! I hope you will be granted before you hit the 9-months mark. And what you said is so true. Keep yourselves busy, keep your mind off this 'waiting game'.

All the best,
sugarstoned


----------



## sugarstoned

ozyone said:


> Thanks Sugarstoned
> 
> Wifes VISA is in final processing which I don't know if it means days, weeks months to go.
> 
> Wish you all the best for 2nd stage and soon your citizenship.


ozyone,

Thank you! And hopefully you will get the grant soon and not later!

All the best, 
sugarstoned


----------



## samargirl

I feel great after I got an email from my CO today. I and my Fiancee got the same email from my CO. We hoping for a decision this month.

Good luck to all who still waiting


----------



## proudmomma

Yanah said:


> Hi Perthgal.... likewise, our agent contacted immi during our 5th month of processing--february. At first, an automated response was received along with the link that directed us to the global processing standard for PMV. But our agent from HK persistently requested to get a word from our C.O...in just a few days, CO-L.B. politely responded that our application shall be finalized in or before April (March 13 is our 6Th month). Though i am not expecting much from that message, i guess its rewarding to know that our CO takes time to respond to our queries... or perhaps... im just getting USED to the waiting game and just letting nature to take its course


I wonder why on our email,they said it's likely to be finalised in or before May.. I lodged sept14. While u only lodged a day ahead of me,the "finalization" has a month gap. Hmmmm...


----------



## perthgal8

proudmomma said:


> I wonder why on our email,they said it's likely to be finalised in or before May.. I lodged sept14. While u only lodged a day ahead of me,the "finalization" has a month gap. Hmmmm...


Hi proudmomma,

Our was lodged on 28 Aug. The dept of immi who replied to our agent's query last Friday said that they are trying to finalize majority of applications within 9 months hence ours will likely be in or before May as per their advice. Hope its earlier than that... God is good!

Cheers mates


----------



## toochling

sugarstoned said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I am now in the process of gathering evidences for my second stage 309/100 visa. I was so wrong when I thought I wouldn't have to deal with the making of 'our love story' essay ever again. But here I am, trying to compose that same essay they asked us in the application. Le sigh. Just thought I would share. Best to keep a copy of your application so you will have basis coz you will be asked the same questions on the 2nd stage of the visa.
> 
> sugarstoned


Hi sugarstoned! Are you guys filing for 309 as soon as you marry your fiance? I saved everything we've sent the immig, do we still need to write a new love story or just submit the old one used for PMV? hehe


----------



## sugarstoned

toochling said:


> Hi sugarstoned! Are you guys filing for 309 as soon as you marry your fiance? I saved everything we've sent the immig, do we still need to write a new love story or just submit the old one used for PMV? hehe


Hey toochling,

We applied for 309 (Spouse) and now we are preparing to submit the requirements for 100. I made a new version! lol This time adding details on our life together in Sydney. I am not sure if the same requirements would apply for PMV tho.

sugarstoned


----------



## Mish

toochling said:


> Hi sugarstoned! Are you guys filing for 309 as soon as you marry your fiance? I saved everything we've sent the immig, do we still need to write a new love story or just submit the old one used for PMV? hehe


You need to update what you submitted for your pmv to include the time between submission of pmv to current.

Also after marriage from a pmv it will be a 820 not a 309. 309 is offshore spouse.


----------



## Yanah

proudmomma said:


> I wonder why on our email,they said it's likely to be finalised in or before May.. I lodged sept14. While u only lodged a day ahead of me,the "finalization" has a month gap. Hmmmm...


Hi Proudmomma, I am not quite sure with what it really meant.... when she said that it shall be finalized in or before april... though I already accepted the fact that it could take as long as 9months before they finally furnish the said application. I'll let you know if my grant comes within the aforementioned timestamps. Again, its a case to case basis.. I am just clueless about the trend of granting for C.O -- (L.B.)as for those who have the same CO, Im looking forward to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## toochling

sugarstoned said:


> Hey toochling,
> 
> We applied for 309 (Spouse) and now we are preparing to submit the requirements for 100. I made a new version! lol This time adding details on our life together in Sydney. I am not sure if the same requirements would apply for PMV tho.
> 
> sugarstoned


Thanks sugarstoned! Will def update ours once we're ready to submit 820 



Mish said:


> You need to update what you submitted for your pmv to include the time between submission of pmv to current.
> 
> Also after marriage from a pmv it will be a 820 not a 309. 309 is offshore spouse.


Yes yes thanks Mish! It's best to prepare and know the details beforehand rather than researching at the last minute. My partner will be coming here for good in 10 days and we'll go from there


----------



## Mooang17

Hello everyone,just got an email from immi saying " i have begun considering your application for this visa (309/100) & require an additional information ( which is the consent of parent for underage child to migrate). I honestly got excited as after 7depressing months i got some communication wanted to ask your opinion on this. would be grateful for those who would take time. Thanks a lot!


----------



## eserethj14

Happy weekends everyone!!! It has been 2 weeks that we haven't seen any visa grants in this forum. Hopefully you are next Superfly!!! Are there any June applicants not granted yet? God be with us all.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all
We submitted the request for the visa from PMV 300 to 820 etc it took 2 weeks before we got acknowledgement letter. They automatically gave us a bridging visa until the decision on the 820 is decided. Went to medicare, no problem got the temporary medicare card for one year


----------



## wankel jim

eserethj14 said:


> Are there any June applicants not granted yet?


Yes, my wife is still waiting, with both of us rather depressed. Application for 309 received 7th June 2013, this week we were confident our time would come, only to have our hopes dashed.


----------



## superfly

Hi Aussieboy,

Is the 820 the temp partner visa? Is this the 2 yrs wait before applying the permanent partner?

@wankel Jim: did you speak with immi re: this? This scares me ( huhuhu 
I hope to see grants this coming week. 

@joanne: thanks sis! I hope we get our visa soon so we can be with our partners before Easter  

It's goin to be my 9th ( yay I'm giving birth lol) on 26th. But like everyone else I'm hoping I get it before the 9th.

Cheers to all participants of this waiting game!!!


----------



## superfly

Hi Aussieboy,

Is the 820 the temp partner visa? Is this the 2 yrs wait before applying the permanent partner?

@wankel Jim: did you speak with immi re: this? This scares me ( huhuhu 
I hope to see grants this coming week. 

@joanne: thanks sis! I hope we get our visa soon so we can be with our partners before Easter  

It's goin to be my 9th ( yay I'm giving birth lol) on 26th. But like everyone else I'm hoping I get it before the 9th.

Cheers to all participants of this waiting game!!!


----------



## wankel jim

superfly said:


> @wankel Jim: did you speak with immi re: this? This scares me ( huhuhu
> I hope to see grants this coming week.
> 
> I
> Cheers to all participants of this waiting game!!!


Yes, my wife gathered the courage to risk sending an email a few weeks ago which she received a lovely reply which indicated things were imminent. Realy we were expecting it to be granted by Friday but perhaps it was an RDO for the CO (ours has a q in the name) if so then Monday will also be an RDO so we will get excited again on Tuesday. 
We're both so glad we can stay in contact on-line, the internet is a real blessing, despite 9 months of waiting things would have been much harder for those who did this years ago.


----------



## CPebble

Hello all,

My fiance and i just got married and were in the process of lodging an Offshore Partner Visa Application (subclass 309/100).

*Here's our situation:*

- The sponsor (my wife) is currently unemployed - having just returned to Australia from living on and off in the Philippines for the past 8 months. She is now receiving Centrelink benefits and looking for work in Perth. 
- The sponsor (my wife) is 15 weeks pregnant.

She is currently living with her mother so her accommodation is free. I will also be staying here when I arrive to Australia.

*Questions:*

Will my wife's current unemployment affect the outcome of our visa application?

I know they have removed the AOS requirement from the partner visas, but can her mother provide some kind of assurance in a statement to let them know we will be ok financially?

Will they take into account the fact that my wife is pregnant when making a decision on our application? And the time that it will take to process the application?

Any inputs on this matter will be highly appreciated. Cheers!

Cpebble


----------



## eserethj14

Hi Wankel Jim, did you get your visa grant today?

@superfly: Congratulations!!! I told you you will get it this week. I'm so happy for you sis. I know you were very stressed and anxious about your visa, it has been 8 months & 2 weeks right? Book your flight now!!!! Yehey!!! I hope I am next in line. I can't wait to be with my cutie Q.


----------



## superfly

Hello! I received my visa today. 
My fiancé's fambam is here and we are all celebrating 
Finally after 8 months 11days 
Still don't know why it took so long... 
Never got a call from CO. Never asked for additional docs. 

Regardless we are just thankful it's finally here. 
Just waiting for the original docs then I'll fly to Sydney.

To all waiting, hang in there you'll get it when you least expect it. ;-)


----------



## wankel jim

eserethj14 said:


> Hi Wankel Jim, did you get your visa grant today?
> 
> .


Yes it just came in, oh bliss oh joy. Tempered by being told she has to attend seminar, maybe that's easy for Manila folk but it's a proper pain when you're 500 km away in Albay.
Anyway I've booked her flights via Kuala Lumpur for ~$300 using Air Asia but it'll be a long drive home from the Gold Coast, think adventure.

Finally the wait is over, we're just ordinary folk, maybe a bit older than most but we read the rules, did what we could to comply and didn't use an agent.


----------



## Yanah

Congratulations superfly!!!! Its been two weeks since a member of this forum received the much awaited grant!


----------



## eserethj14

Congratulations Wankel Jim! I think you have to ask your wife to go to Manila the day before the seminar. She has to be there very early to get a slot, they only give 15 slots so she better be there so it's not a waste of time. Goodluck and soon you will be with your wife


----------



## superfly

Thanks Yanah! 

Just read the entire notice! HAHAHAA! My bad! Thanks sis Joanne!
Anyway i have a revised ques, this is from mommy gretz, 
She said she can't get tax # cause she doesn't have 820?
Isn't possible for Fiance Visa Holder to obtain Tax # so s/he can work?


----------



## eserethj14

NOOOOOOO!!! You have to enter before 05 June 2014 otherwise your visa will be invalid. You can fly tomorrow if you want


----------



## sugarstoned

Congratulations superfly and wankel jim!! Finally some good news! 😉


----------



## Mooang17

Congratulations to those who got their visa!


----------



## omv2

superfly and wankel jim 

Congratulation. So happy for you


----------



## Mish

superfly said:


> Thanks Yanah!
> 
> Just read the entire notice! HAHAHAA! My bad! Thanks sis Joanne!
> Anyway i have a revised ques, this is from mommy gretz,
> She said she can't get tax # cause she doesn't have 820?
> Isn't possible for Fiance Visa Holder to obtain Tax # so s/he can work?


Yes pmv holder can get a tfn. My fiance has one . It only took it a few days to come even though it says 28 days.


----------



## proudmomma

I read here somewhere that the tax number is one of the first things u need to acquire after setting foot in Australia,along with your bank account and medicare


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> Hello! I received my visa today.  My fiancé's fambam is here and we are all celebrating  Finally after 8 months 11days Still don't know why it took so long... Never got a call from CO. Never asked for additional docs. Regardless we are just thankful it's finally here. Just waiting for the original docs then I'll fly to Sydney. To all waiting, hang in there you'll get it when you least expect it. ;-)


 hi sis superfly..im happy that you finally got your visa..il be flying to sydney this march 19..will never know we might be on the same plane..lol..happy for you sis..and like you I can't to be with my hubby very soon..


----------



## superfly

thanks mish and proudmama. ill tell mommy gretz. 

@jhoy: thanks!!! OMGGGGGG! my fiance's fambam is flying back to Syd on the 19th. Im also targeting that date too. Did you book PAL or Qantas? How much? PAL is $424-$499 on that week. I need to finalise everything first before i book. Need to claim my Pag ibig contribution, get my CFO sticker, my wedding souvenirs & invitations. Waaaaah! it's finally sinking in.... i was in Greenhills shopping centre when my phone prompted. I had to stop in the middle.I was speechless when i re-read the subject. I felt goosebumps all over and my fiance's fambam were all screaming and hugging me and saying book your flight now!!! )


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> thanks mish and proudmama. ill tell mommy gretz.  @jhoy: thanks!!! OMGGGGGG! my fiance's fambam is flying back to Syd on the 19th. Im also targeting that date too. Did you book PAL or Qantas? How much? PAL is $424-$499 on that week. I need to finalise everything first before i book. Need to claim my Pag ibig contribution, get my CFO sticker, my wedding souvenirs & invitations. Waaaaah! it's finally sinking in.... i was in Greenhills shopping centre when my phone prompted. I had to stop in the middle.I was speechless when i re-read the subject. I felt goosebumps all over and my fiance's fambam were all screaming and hugging me and saying book your flight now!!! )


 hi sis..oh is it?im flying with pal airlines as well on the 19 I might be on the same plane with your fambam den..my hubby book my flight through pal website for March 19 and it's just cause him 500 together with my trAvel insurance which cause 15(used)..im just totally speechless as well since when i first got my visa on my email..and it didn't sink till the next couple of days lol..so happy for us sis..let me know if we got the same flight..


----------



## Aussieboy07

superfly said:


> Hi Aussieboy,
> 
> Is the 820 the temp partner visa? Is this the 2 yrs wait before applying the permanent partner?
> 
> Yes the 820 is the temp visa (PMV to spousal visa) and then it is the 2 year wait for permanent residency. Hint to all on PMV make sure you keep a copy of forms 40 and 47 as you need to fill in again for the 820 visa.


----------



## sugarstoned

Same with Spouse Visa too! Also keep a copy of that essay we submitted as well. Safe flight to everyone flying to Oz soon!


sugarstoned


----------



## hubby68

Congratulations superfly and Jim.
superfly, we must be close, we lodged one day before you.
Maybe up to the speed of the CO.. we are with RG


----------



## gretz57

Hi,College Girl!

Greetings from me here in Ballina,New South Wales,Australia.

I was granted a PMV sub class 300 visa last Dec. 23, 2013 with my 2 dependents; one is 22 and the other is 19 years old. My visa's effectivity is 23 Dec. 2013 until 22 September 2014.The condition of course is I must get married within the valid period of my visa grant. We were married last 15 February 2014 and a week after ,have requested a copy of the marriage certificate from the registry of Marriages here in Australia. Once I get it, I plan to report our marriage to the Consulate of the Philippines and change my passport's name to my new married name and report this changes to DIAC. From this, I will file my partner's visa subclass 820/801 using my husband's name.

Here is my question. Can my 22 year old boy(who is dependent on me) but, has just finished his university degree from the Philippines,apply for job now ,holding a PMV subclass 300 visa? Also, can he apply for Tax number so he could look for job. This is the same case to other dependent who is 19 years old and she was on her 3rd year college in accountancy in the Phils but stopped in the second semester of 2013 because we were waiting for our visa anytime those period. True enough, the visa was approved within the second semester of 2013-2014. The three of us, my 2 dependents and I, left our country(Phils) last Jan 17, 2014. 

I am now looking for job here in our locality, because my husband is not earning much, with the 3 of us depending on him, my children wanted to help to unload some burden in the household expenses that my husband is providing us by applying any job ,but, job here in Aus requires Tax number. I apply for myself but, can my children apply?

It is highly appreciated if you could shade light on this and if anyone experienced the same is also welcome to share her experience.

Thank you


----------



## toochling

Congratulations superfly and Winkel jim!!! Wuhooooo!! So happy for you guys, good luck and God bless on your journey together with your fiance!!! 

My partner's flight is on Friday and he'll arrive here in Perth Saturday morning!! We are planning to move to Sydney next month haha. Hoping to meet Syd members in here!


----------



## toochling

gretz57 said:


> Hi,College Girl!
> 
> Greetings from me here in Ballina,New South Wales,Australia.
> 
> I was granted a PMV sub class 300 visa last Dec. 23, 2013 with my 2 dependents; one is 22 and the other is 19 years old. My visa's effectivity is 23 Dec. 2013 until 22 September 2014.The condition of course is I must get married within the valid period of my visa grant. We were married last 15 February 2014 and a week after ,have requested a copy of the marriage certificate from the registry of Marriages here in Australia. Once I get it, I plan to report our marriage to the Consulate of the Philippines and change my passport's name to my new married name and report this changes to DIAC. From this, I will file my partner's visa subclass 820/801 using my husband's name.
> 
> Here is my question. Can my 22 year old boy(who is dependent on me) but, has just finished his university degree from the Philippines,apply for job now ,holding a PMV subclass 300 visa? Also, can he apply for Tax number so he could look for job. This is the same case to other dependent who is 19 years old and she was on her 3rd year college in accountancy in the Phils but stopped in the second semester of 2013 because we were waiting for our visa anytime those period. True enough, the visa was approved within the second semester of 2013-2014. The three of us, my 2 dependents and I, left our country(Phils) last Jan 17, 2014.
> 
> I am now looking for job here in our locality, because my husband is not earning much, with the 3 of us depending on him, my children wanted to help to unload some burden in the household expenses that my husband is providing us by applying any job ,but, job here in Aus requires Tax number. I apply for myself but, can my children apply?
> 
> It is highly appreciated if you could shade light on this and if anyone experienced the same is also welcome to share her experience.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Gretz! I believe that your son can get a TFN since he is under your visa, PMV 300 applicants are eligible to work and study in Australia and since he is your dependant, I think that he is eligible to work and study in Oz as well. I might be wrong, let's just wait for other members to shed some info


----------



## sugarstoned

toochling said:


> My partner's flight is on Friday and he'll arrive here in Perth Saturday morning!! We are planning to move to Sydney next month haha. Hoping to meet Syd members in here!


Me, me, me! Sydney here hehe


----------



## gretz57

*Tfn*



toochling said:


> Hi Gretz! I believe that your son can get a TFN since he is under your visa, PMV 300 applicants are eligible to work and study in Australia and since he is your dependant, I think that he is eligible to work and study in Oz as well. I might be wrong, let's just wait for other members to shed some info


Hi, tooching, thank you for your reply.I do appreciate your ideas,same with College Girl.


----------



## ozyone

Congratulations all on Visa Approvals.

Must be a big relief,

Wishing you a safe trip and wonderful life in Australia.


----------



## Yanah

Hi proudmomma, I was trying to PM you since yesterday, but I guess your mailbox is already full.


----------



## samargirl

Finally, the waiting is over. Thanks God.
Got my visa grant notice just today. CO was RG.
Wish to all who still waiting


----------



## hubby68

congratulations. when did you apply again ?


----------



## samargirl

hubby68 said:


> congratulations. when did you apply again ?


We lodged last september 13, 2012. Visa granted March 10.

Next is your fiancee's visa hubby68


----------



## Yanah

Congrats to all who got their visa! This must be a very positive week to all the aspirants!


----------



## hubby68

samargirl said:


> We lodged last september 13, 2012. Visa granted March 10.
> 
> Next is your fiancee's visa hubby68


We hope so, seeing as same CO but lodged in June ..
I can only hope that it's on hold because they know she's here ...


----------



## samargirl

hubby68 said:


> We hope so, seeing as same CO but lodged in June ..
> I can only hope that it's on hold because they know she's here ...


Yes i think so, she will grant it for sure when your fiancee back already.


----------



## gretz57

samargirl said:


> Finally, the waiting is over. Thanks God.
> Got my visa grant notice just today. CO was RG.
> Wish to all who still waiting


Congratulatio, when is the wedding date?


----------



## superfly

**



toochling said:


> Congratulations superfly and Winkel jim!!! Wuhooooo!! So happy for you guys, good luck and God bless on your journey together with your fiance!!!
> 
> My partner's flight is on Friday and he'll arrive here in Perth Saturday morning!! We are planning to move to Sydney next month haha. Hoping to meet Syd members in here!


ME! ME! ME! Hope to bump on you in Sydney! I'm flying end of this month! 

I have a question, im getting married on 23 July 2014. If I apply for 820 the next day, will I be automatically on Bridging Visa? 
My dilemma is, we will be having a second wedding in New Caledonia by 16 Sept 2014 -- I haven't applied for Schengen Visa yet for France Emabassy here in MNL is very unfriendly  (planning to apply when i get to SYD)
Question---Is the Bridging Visa a multiple entries visa? THANKS!


----------



## wankel jim

Thanks all for the best wishes. It's actually been quite stressful since the grant, much work has to be done yet, My wife has travelled to Manila in order to do the seminar, which is quite a chore when it involves a 500 km trip plus having to find accommodation until achieving the sticker for her passport. Then she'll have to do much the same again when the time comes for her flight. My life is simple in comparison.


----------



## hubby68

no problem, I know exactly how you feel.
But once you're in the same country, things will be so much easier...

And everything will be more than worth the wait and the stress.


----------



## perthgal8

samargirl said:


> Finally, the waiting is over. Thanks God.
> Got my visa grant notice just today. CO was RG.
> Wish to all who still waiting [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Samargirl,
> Congratz to you!!!! I hope we are next in line.. We lodged on aug 28..


----------



## Mish

superfly said:


> ME! ME! ME! Hope to bump on you in Sydney! I'm flying end of this month!
> 
> I have a question, im getting married on 23 July 2014. If I apply for 820 the next day, will I be automatically on Bridging Visa?
> My dilemma is, we will be having a second wedding in New Caledonia by 16 Sept 2014 -- I haven't applied for Schengen Visa yet for France Emabassy here in MNL is very unfriendly  (planning to apply when i get to SYD)
> Question---Is the Bridging Visa a multiple entries visa? THANKS!


You can't apply for the 820 the next day unless you have the official marriage certificate from bdm. The one given on your wedding day is usually a decorative one.

You won't get a bridging visa a until your pmv expires. The bridging visa a does not allow you to leave Australia so therefore you need to apply for a bridging visa b to leave Australia.


----------



## jhoy0320

toochling said:


> Congratulations superfly and Winkel jim!!! Wuhooooo!! So happy for you guys, good luck and God bless on your journey together with your fiance!!!  My partner's flight is on Friday and he'll arrive here in Perth Saturday morning!! We are planning to move to Sydney next month haha. Hoping to meet Syd members in here!


 hi toochling..me and my hubby will be lliving in us eh as well so it would be nice to know and meet someone on here near Sydney here as well..il be living someone in birrong New South Wales..by the way il be leaving to sydney this march 19 through Pal airlines..is there someone on here have the flight as me?..I hope there are though....lol.


----------



## superfly

Thanks Mish! 
Ok my pmv will expire Dec so I'm safe if I leave Aus on Sept. 
So is it safe to say that after Dec I'll be on bridging visa a for 2 years while waiting for 820?


----------



## Mish

superfly said:


> Thanks Mish!
> Ok my pmv will expire Dec so I'm safe if I leave Aus on Sept.
> So is it safe to say that after Dec I'll be on bridging visa a for 2 years while waiting for 820?


Yes you are fine to leave oz as long as you are back before you lodge your 820 and the pmv expires.

You will only be on a bridging visa until the 820 comes through then you are on that until you get the permanent resident. You become eligible for pr 2 years after you apply for the 820.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You'll only be on a bridging visa for a few weeks to a few months (or maybe even less). PMV to 820 applications usually get processed really quickly because they've already determined you're a legitimate couple.


----------



## exploring

Visa has been approved. Fantastic..) It has been a long wait. 9 months 2 weeks.


----------



## eserethj14

Congratulations Exploring! I was thinking of you today, check your PM, I send you one today and OMG!!! I saw your post and finally you got your visa. I have few questions for you in your PM. Thanks


----------



## eserethj14

*Annulment case*

Anyone here had experienced a delay of visa approval or grants because of verification of annulment/divorce documents in the courthouse? If you have any annulment case, does it slow down the processing time of your visa? Anyone had the same experience like me, I'm on my 8th month next week and they are still verifying my documents from the courthouse  please let me know anyone. Thank you


----------



## jhoy0320

exploring said:


> Visa has been approved. Fantastic..) It has been a long wait. 9 months 2 weeks.


 congrats exploring..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Mish said:


> You can't apply for the 820 the next day unless you have the official marriage certificate from bdm. The one given on your wedding day is usually a decorative one.
> 
> You won't get a bridging visa a until your pmv expires. The bridging visa a does not allow you to leave Australia so therefore you need to apply for a bridging visa b to leave Australia.


Slight correction, when you receive the acknowledgement letter of receipt of your 820 application. It will also state that you have been granted a bridging visa (just an automatic thing that happens) though this does not come into effect until the PMV300 expires. The acknowledgement letter entitles you to get a 1 year medicare card


----------



## e_wolfe

Congratulations to everyone on getting their visas granted. I'm patiently waiting for my wife's visa to be granted. We are soon to reach the six month mark since we applied for her visa (applied 23/09/2014), so I guess we are just entering the period where we can start to hope. Our case officer is MS. Does anyone else have the same case officer?
Regards,
Ed.

From: Philippines, Applied: 23 Sep 2013, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 09 Oct 2013, Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013, CO Assigned: 15 Nov 2013, To: Australia


----------



## ozyone

e_wolfe said:


> Congratulations to everyone on getting their visas granted. I'm patiently waiting for my wife's visa to be granted. We are soon to reach the six month mark since we applied for her visa (applied 23/09/2014), so I guess we are just entering the period where we can start to hope. Our case officer is MS. Does anyone else have the same case officer?
> Regards,
> Ed.
> 
> From: Philippines, Applied: 23 Sep 2013, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 09 Oct 2013, Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013, CO Assigned: 15 Nov 2013, To: Australia


Hi e_wolfe
We are pretty much the same situation applied month earlier, same C.O. and same Visa. Still waiting


----------



## e_wolfe

ozyone said:


> Hi e_wolfe
> We are pretty much the same situation applied month earlier, same C.O. and same Visa. Still waiting


Thanks for the info. Hope your visa is granted soon and ours shortly after.


----------



## proudmomma

Hi guys, just a question: when they email u that your applcation is most likely to be finalised in or before MAY, does that mean I can now turn my hopes up high?


----------



## gretz57

proudmomma said:


> Hi guys, just a question: when they email u that your applcation is most likely to be finalised in or before MAY, does that mean I can now turn my hopes up high?


Hi Proudmomma,

Yes, absolutely. If you received email from them,it is true ,it is in the final stage,this is based on past experiences from friends here and from me too. So, I suggest, start planning now to leave and sell if you have something to sell or contact any relative to take care of your remaining properties. After all, what are friends for,huh?


----------



## ozjen

i hope you're right gretz57 because i also received the same email from them that my visa application is LIKELY to be finalised in or before April..


----------



## proudmomma

Hi ozjen,what are the initials of ur co? Mine is LB .. I really hope mommy gretz is right


----------



## ozjen

hi proudmamma. sad to say but i don't know who my co is. i have been in and out of Australia since I lodged my application (multiple entry tourist visa) and it is really costly to do so but me and my fiance don't want to be apart from each other for a long time. this is like a mind game, and we are all guessing as to how they process applications and what makes them finalise others earlier and others later. my documents are complete. they never called/emailed me for additional docs (aside from medical and nso). i know you too and the rest of the applicants who are still waiting are wondering too.. well i guess, there's nothing else to do but wait and pray. good luck to us..


----------



## shinyshan

Any granted visa for this year from co l.b?


----------



## perthgal8

To all the applicants,

Hoping to hear grants this week and the following weeks...

Cheers to all


----------



## CPebble

Hello All,

Congratulations to everyone who just got their visa's approved. 

My wife and i are in the process of lodging a partner visa. So here's the situation:

- The sponsor (my wife) is currently unemployed - having just returned from living on and off in the Philippines for the past 8 months. She is now receiving Centrelink benefits and looking for work in Perth. 
- The sponsor (my wife) is 15 weeks pregnant.

She is currently living with her mother so her accommodation free. I will also be staying here when I arrive to Australia.

Questions:

Will my wife's current unemployment affect the outcome of our visa application?

I know they have removed the AOS requirement from the partner visas, but can her mother provide some kind of assurance in a statement to let them know we will be ok financially?

Will they take into account the fact that my wife is pregnant when making a decision on our application? 

Any advice on this matter will be highly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## toochling

Hi everyone!! So my partner is here already & he's loving Perth!  just a few questions on what he needs to do:
Get TFN
Open bank acct
Medicare?

What else do we need to organize?

Our wedding would be around August and his visa expires on November, after we get the marriage certificate we will be filing for 820 right away, does that mean that he gets automatic bridging visa even if pmv300 isn't expired just yet? So it's better to file earlier than wait for the pmv300 expiry date right? Nonetheless, he still gets the bridging visa right away?

Also, we are planning to file for visitor's visa for his family-- what subclass or application is this please? How many months for approval? Sorry guys don't know where to post this so I just asked it in this thread


----------



## Mish

toochling said:


> Hi everyone!! So my partner is here already & he's loving Perth!  just a few questions on what he needs to do:
> Get TFN
> Open bank acct
> Medicare?
> 
> What else do we need to organize?
> 
> Our wedding would be around August and his visa expires on November, after we get the marriage certificate we will be filing for 820 right away, does that mean that he gets automatic bridging visa even if pmv300 isn't expired just yet? So it's better to file earlier than wait for the pmv300 expiry date right? Nonetheless, he still gets the bridging visa right away?
> 
> Also, we are planning to file for visitor's visa for his family-- what subclass or application is this please? How many months for approval? Sorry guys don't know where to post this so I just asked it in this thread


No can't apply for Medicare until the 820 is lodged.

The bridging visa is granted when the 820 is applied for but does not come in to affect until the pmv expires.

Subclass 600 for the visitor visa - I believe you can apply online for that now. Service standards are 1 month. I would apply maybe a couple months before because you are given only a specific time to enter within so you don't want to have to do it again.


----------



## eserethj14

*Expired NBI*

Hello everyone, its my 8th month mark today and sad to say the immigration emailed my fiancé that my NBI is expiring in a few days. Anybody here that experienced this before. How long did you have to wait for the finalization of the visa? I am very frustrated right now, why they have to wait for it to expire to ask for another NBI? Please I need help on this anyone. Thanks


----------



## Cassey101

*Same sex visa query*

hello everyone I am new here, I would like to ask is anybody here knew about succesful visa application by same sex relationship? We are planning to lodge this august I'm a filipina and my partner is a filipina too but an australian citizen now by grant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

CPebble said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who just got their visa's approved.
> 
> My wife and i are in the process of lodging a partner visa. So here's the situation:
> 
> - The sponsor (my wife) is currently unemployed - having just returned from living on and off in the Philippines for the past 8 months. She is now receiving Centrelink benefits and looking for work in Perth.
> - The sponsor (my wife) is 15 weeks pregnant.
> 
> She is currently living with her mother so her accommodation free. I will also be staying here when I arrive to Australia.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Will my wife's current unemployment affect the outcome of our visa application?


No, it shouldn't. Do you work where you are now? If you can provide pay slips/tax assessments and show you can earn a living yourself, that will be helpful. People on CentreLink do sponsor partners successfully.



> I know they have removed the AOS requirement from the partner visas, but can her mother provide some kind of assurance in a statement to let them know we will be ok financially?


Absolutely. Get her mother to write and sign a statutory declaration stating that, should you need it, she will support you financially during your first two years in Australia. Also provide any evidence you have that she is financially capable of doing this.



> Will they take into account the fact that my wife is pregnant when making a decision on our application?


No. It's only once the child is actually born that it's of any benefit at all in regards to immigration, and even then it won't speed things up. Once the child is born, if you and your wife have been married or de facto for two years or more, you would go straight to permanent residency instead of having to do the two years temporary residency first.


----------



## Cassey101

*Need advice*

I and my partner are into same sex relationship and we are both from philippines and came from same province .But now she is an australian citizen by grant last 2005 she entered australia with a spouse visa and divorce last 2011.We've been into long distance relationship from December 2010 to May2012.She fly back and forth every year during the time and spend 1month with me during Xmas and new year.Until such time during her vacation last new year of 2012 we decide that we will start to live together she went back to australia by January of 2012 for work and we planned that she will come home by May 2012 .During that time I was working and I need to resigned properly I worked in a financing company as a loan clerk.She has a house in manila and we plan to start or live together in her house and it's very far from my work so I really need to resigned.We have some proofs of photos together with our family during that time and emails in yahoo and facebook.
Then it was on May 2012 she went back here and me I already resigned from my job last March of 2012,it was on March also she started to send money for me every week coz I don't have job anymore.Then She come home and get me in Cebu and we move to Manila where her house is located.we live together for 10mos that was from May 2012 to March 2013 and decided to fly back to australia for work as I don't have work here also and we need financial stability during that time and until now.She went home again last August 2013 for two weeks because her grandmother died and last December 2013 for three weeks. We have so many proofs financially coz she send money to me every week through money remmittance, we don't have joint account, we have utility bills here in her house in separate name but in the same address.we have chat logs,SMS and photos with our family together.i am also nominated in her superannuation as beneficiary.my question are.
1. Are we qualified for 309 partner visa?If we are when did consider as a defacto partner?
2.She is still currently living with her ex hubby in the same house but they are divorce last 2011.Is this can affect the success of our applictaion?does she needs to have her own dwelling first before she can sponsor me?She is working now for 9years with the same company with her ex hubby as a manager and her as a supervisor.
Hope you will have some advice in my situation Thank you.


----------



## cheenz

hello everyone.. i wanna ask if how many days that embassy will deliver my documents back to me after receiving a grant notice tru email? anyway my partner visa subclass 309 was granted last monday  my co is PO.


----------



## Joanie

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone, its my 8th month mark today and sad to say the immigration emailed my fiancé that my NBI is expiring in a few days. Anybody here that experienced this before. How long did you have to wait for the finalization of the visa? I am very frustrated right now, why they have to wait for it to expire to ask for another NBI? Please I need help on this anyone. Thanks


I think there is nothing you can do about it but to comply- have your NBI renewed ASAP, its (their game!) what they requires you, then do so..It's a pain hey!


----------



## eserethj14

cheenz said:


> hello everyone.. i wanna ask if how many days that embassy will deliver my documents back to me after receiving a grant notice tru email? anyway my partner visa subclass 309 was granted last monday  my co is PO.


Hi cheenz, congratulations! When did u lodged your 309 visa? I am happy for you. Goodluck!


----------



## eserethj14

Joanie said:


> I think there is nothing you can do about it but to comply- have your NBI renewed ASAP, its (their game!) what they requires you, then do so..It's a pain hey!


Thanks Joanie, I got my new NBI today and send it to embassy right away via LBC. Is it true that they have to wait 29 days to process the additional documents? Thanks


----------



## cheenz

eserethj14 said:


> Hi cheenz, congratulations! When did u lodged your 309 visa? I am happy for you. Goodluck!


i lodged my apps aug 28, 2013..granted march 17,2014..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Hi all

Just a question about case office allocation.

What does the email/letter advising of allocation of a case officer actually say and look like.

We submitted our application online on 7th Feb this year.

My fiancee got an email from immigration on 12th Feb saying, along with request for form 80 etc:



> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information.


It was signed RK, SMO Manila

So is he our case officer?

What has been the experience of others who have applied online?


----------



## samargirl

I will be leaving for Melbourne next week, thanks to all who helped me and not tired to answer my queries. I am praying for a grant to all who still waiting. God Bless all of us.


----------



## wishful

eserethj14 said:


> Thanks Joanie, I got my new NBI today and send it to embassy right away via LBC. Is it true that they have to wait 29 days to process the additional documents? Thanks


Just wondering, does the embassy now accept additional documents directly via post or LBC? Shouldn't those need to go through VIA?


----------



## eserethj14

wishful said:


> Just wondering, does the embassy now accept additional documents directly via post or LBC? Shouldn't those need to go through VIA?


I don't really know wishful. I send my new NBI to the address of VIA center in makati via LBC. I will call embassy on Monday to make sure. Do they accept fax as well? Thanks


----------



## Joanie

wishful said:


> Just wondering, does the embassy now accept additional documents directly via post or LBC? Shouldn't those need to go through VIA?


That paused me for a moment as well! I thought all docs should be sent thru VIA..


----------



## Joanie

eserethj14 said:


> I don't really know wishful. I send my new NBI to the address of VIA center in makati via LBC. I will call embassy on Monday to make sure. Do they accept fax as well? Thanks


Hmmm..LBC to VIA?--Did you call VIA beforehand? Or did you organise it with them? Coz every time I am calling their hotline number, I remember in their auto machine like " if you want to book a courier.. Etc" 

And you have to pay 60pesos for (processing)addition docs!


----------



## hubby68

Might as well give this post a BUMP... anyone had any Visa Grants since the weekend.. Itching for ours to come through...


----------



## ozjen

hi guys!

hope someone can answer my query. i have enrolled for a 3 months course here in Australia to commence this June. if in case my co email me this June for the grant of my pmvisa while i am taking the course, will they allow me to delay the grant of my visa until i finish the course (i.e. 3 months). because i may not be able to go offshore because it will affect my course. tuition fee is $11500 and it is very hard to process the docs for this course, hence, i don't want to withdraw from taking the course.

just hoping that they will grant thhe visa before June so i will not be worried about this..


----------



## daya83

My husband's visa has been granted yesterday.5 days short of his 9th month since he applied in june.goodluck to everyone who are still waiting


----------



## jhoy0320

Congrats to those who just got their visa granted..godbless us all..


----------



## omv2

daya83 said:


> My husband's visa has been granted yesterday.5 days short of his 9th month since he applied in june.goodluck to everyone who are still waiting


Congratulations ) 
Hope mine is soon . My 8th months today. Due soon . lol.


----------



## hubby68

Congratuations... our is 9 months today..


----------



## perthgal8

Congrats @ Daya83!!! Hope to hear more grants... Patiently waiting.. On our 7 month already in 3 days..

Cheers mates!


----------



## shinyshan

daya83 said:


> My husband's visa has been granted yesterday.5 days short of his 9th month since he applied in june.goodluck to everyone who are still waiting


hi Daya. Wo s your husband's CO? I lodged june 29 and still waiting.


----------



## daya83

shinyshan said:


> hi Daya. Wo s your husband's CO? I lodged june 29 and still waiting.


CO was LB.Hope u get urs soon if u hvnt already


----------



## shinyshan

daya83 said:


> CO was LB.Hope u get urs soon if u hvnt already


she is my CO too. none months on 29th ...


----------



## perthgal8

Hi,

On our 7 month today...


----------



## soontowed

perthgal8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> On our 7 month today...


Mine is 2 weeks ago


----------



## hubby68

Well we got notice of a parcel at her address in makati, from immigration.
We think it's the extra documents getting returned, I hope this means that a decision is close.


----------



## hubby68

Visa granted 26th march. 9 months, 1 days. Extra documents. Good luck everyone.


----------



## perthgal8

hubby68 said:


> Visa granted 26th march. 9 months, 1 days. Extra documents. Good luck everyone.


Congrats hubby68...


----------



## omv2

hubby68 said:


> Visa granted 26th march. 9 months, 1 days. Extra documents. Good luck everyone.


Congratulation. So immigration doesnt email your approval right away?


----------



## hubby68

We didn't get an email, or even an SMS. Just a notification from the post office that there was a parcel waiting for us.


----------



## gretz57

hubby68 said:


> Visa granted 26th march. 9 months, 1 days. Extra documents. Good luck everyone.


Congratulations! The long wait has pave its way. Time to call for celebration.


----------



## Beloved

How long is the average for a fiancé visa? Were getting married early next year and I'm trying to figure out when I should apply.


----------



## aussiesteve

Beloved said:


> How long is the average for a fiancé visa? Were getting married early next year and I'm trying to figure out when I should apply.


Hi Beloved
The current waiting time seems to be anywhere between 6 to 12 months depending on circumstances.
If you want to get married early next year I would be applying as soon as you have your paperwork ready. You have 9 months to get married once the visa is issued.


----------



## Beloved

Thank you, do you know if I need the money for the visa when I apply or can I get started without it?


----------



## aussiesteve

Beloved said:


> Thank you, do you know if I need the money for the visa when I apply or can I get started without it?


You must pay up front before you can lodge your application.


----------



## eserethj14

*July applicants*

Congratulations Hubby68! Get ready all July applicants who are still waiting, April is our month(crossed fingers). I know omv2 & ozjen are July applicants...Anyone else in this forum? God Bless us all


----------



## Beloved

aussiesteve said:


> You must pay up front before you can lodge your application.


Thank you, that's what I worried about. Ok, time to start saving


----------



## jocelyncaamic

Hi to everyone on this forum... I just wanna know who else here submitted their Pmv App last november 2013.. Anyone granted already? I know my application is still fresh if i will base it to the processing time.. Im just wishing i get a visa grant quick enough as it is really hard being apart to ur love one.i know im not the only one experiencing the same drama and i just want some hope il be with my fiance soon like most of you..good luck to us all who is still waiting for our visa and god bless us..


----------



## hubby68

In general it looks like they are taking anywhere from 6 months to 9 months for Philippines. It is very hard to say when as they may process quicker towards the end of the year.

All the best.


----------



## jocelyncaamic

Congratulations to you hubby68! I hope we will be next in line its just hard waiting. Specialy im still waiting for my phone interview..my co asked my agent for my contact number twice already and havent received any call yet and its stressing me out. But as they always say, no newsis good news..


----------



## soontowed

jocelyncaamic said:


> Hi to everyone on this forum... I just wanna know who else here submitted their Pmv App last november 2013.. Anyone granted already? I know my application is still fresh if i will base it to the processing time.. Im just wishing i get a visa grant quick enough as it is really hard being apart to ur love one.i know im not the only one experiencing the same drama and i just want some hope il be with my fiance soon like most of you..good luck to us all who is still waiting for our visa and god bless us..


.. I just lodge my papers here in Hk too last month but there are few missing document that I must submit before a co will asign to my case form 80 and some additional document.. NBI took me more than 1 month to process here.. we needed that to sent back to Phils, but Im not sure if I need that since Ive been working for almost 10 years now here, so Police clearance is what I needed, better had that form just in case.. Later I will go and had my noim be certified and sent back to Melbourne.. my application too was still fresh but I feel stress already.. hope co will asign to my case before june cause Im travelling back to Melbourne on short holiday ..the first time I got my visitor visa last year was the happiest day since my adulthood. And my 2nd visitor visa again last Dec was the best gift I got.. hopefully we all got our most unforgetable gift... Our Visa for life to someone we love


----------



## jocelyncaamic

Soontowed yes we all want to be with our sweetheart but for now all we can di is wait.. With regards to your add docs would be better if u submit it now so it would be ready for ur co.processing would be quicker i think.. Godbless us all..


----------



## soontowed

jocelyncaamic said:


> Soontowed yes we all want to be with our sweetheart but for now all we can di is wait.. With regards to your add docs would be better if u submit it now so it would be ready for ur co.processing would be quicker i think.. Godbless us all..


.. hi yes.. I did and just came back home.. I will just sent noim form back in melbourne and register there and sent back to consulate here.. onces registered.. my question is when will I am going to do medical... is it possible to do now even without co yet or wait till a co assign to my case.. I wanted to finished my medical if possible cause I am scheduled to fly to Melbourne on the 2nd week of june.. my employers are taking 3 month off to their country of origin.


----------



## Yanah

Hi Soontowed, you will receive an email from immi with instructions as to when and where you can conduct your Medical. If i remember it correctly, you will be given a tracking number that will be encoded on your medical documents. Now, if in case you happen to leave for Melbourne before receiving medical instructions from immi, email your CO about your imminent plans of going abroad. I too travelled to MelB before i received the notice. Hence, the immi sent a list of accreditted clinics in and around the melb city. Its much expensive though compared here in Manila. Mine costs roughly $300, there were additional tests done which is mandatory to all future health care workers even if i applied for PMV. I conducted my Medical Exam in HealthLink somewhere around Franklin St. in MelB city. I Hope this info could help


----------



## soontowed

Yanah said:


> Hi Soontowed, you will receive an email from immi with instructions as to when and where you can conduct your Medical. If i remember it correctly, you will be given a tracking number that will be encoded on your medical documents. Now, if in case you happen to leave for Melbourne before receiving medical instructions from immi, email your CO about your imminent plans of going abroad. I too travelled to MelB before i received the notice. Hence, the immi sent a list of accreditted clinics in and around the melb city. Its much expensive though compared here in Manila. Mine costs roughly $300, there were additional tests done which is mandatory to all future health care workers even if i applied for PMV. I conducted my Medical Exam in HealthLink somewhere around Franklin St. in MelB city. I Hope this info could help


Thanks.. thats great to hear... I might as well wait for my co..and see whats next. I know it was still a month since I lodge, so were just in the waiting game situation


----------



## Yanah

Goodluck soontowed!


----------



## soontowed

Yanah said:


> Goodluck soontowed!


All of us who are in the same situation.. it was great sharing..as it gives idea.. what and how...to proceed on the situation needed


----------



## soontowed

soontowed said:


> All of us who are in the same situation.. it was great sharing..as it gives idea.. what and how...to proceed on the situation needed[/quote


----------



## MissPhilippines62

aussiesteve said:


> It is a bit confusing but you Must go the online route for all NSO certificates.
> Good Luck


So maybe we can attached a copy of the Birth Certificate and put a notation that all NSO Certificates has also been applied online? So they will know original NSO copies are to be sent to them?


----------



## aussiesteve

MissPhilippines62 said:


> So maybe we can attached a copy of the Birth Certificate and put a notation that all NSO Certificates has also been applied online? So they will know original NSO copies are to be sent to them?


Hi
I can't remember but I thought in the online application for NSO you could put your reference number. Someone who has done it recently may be able to advise.


----------



## eserethj14

*Final stage*

Hey guys, i am on Final stage of my PMV 300, my CO said theres no need of additional documents...yehey!!! Next week is my 9th month mark. How long do you think i have to wait for the decision? Does it take weeks or months? I hope and pray that next week i have good news on my 9months  Goodluck to everyone's waiting for their visa grant. Hang in there!


----------



## ozjen

I am pleased to advise that we will be in a position to grant this visa once you have departed from Australia. Grateful if you can provide me with your flight itinerary details at your earliest convenience. - received this today from immi. how long does it take them to grant the visa? i am booked to go back in the Philippines on the 25th of this month. as soon as i arrive, how long will it take for the visa grant?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

mexiwi said:


> We are applying online so there will be no hard copy paperwork sent except the NSO items direct from NSO - so I guess the case officers will have to get used to looking thru .pdfs as they won't be getting much else from now on - no more paper cuts though.
> 
> So I guess I will just see how much room I have to upload information.


If you have applied online, how about Forms which needs signatures of applicant and sponsor, how was it done?


----------



## eserethj14

ozjen said:


> I am pleased to advise that we will be in a position to grant this visa once you have departed from Australia. Grateful if you can provide me with your flight itinerary details at your earliest convenience. - received this today from immi. how long does it take them to grant the visa? i am booked to go back in the Philippines on the 25th of this month. as soon as i arrive, how long will it take for the visa grant?


Hi ozjen! How lucky you are to get that email from immigration. I think as soon as you arrive in Philippines you will get your visa grant. Just let them know your itinerary and they will prepare your grant when you come home. Let us know ok. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## ozjen

thanks eserethj. as soon as i have the visa grant, i will post it here. good luck to you and to all waiting for their grants


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

MissPhilippines62 said:


> If you have applied online, how about Forms which needs signatures of applicant and sponsor, how was it done?


The Form 40SP and 47SP are filled out online so no requirement for signature.

Form 80 was scanned and uploaded.


----------



## perthgal8

Hello everyone,

Is it true what immi stated in their email that our visa will be likely to be finalized in or before May? We are on 7 months and 2wks now.. We applied aug 28. 

Does someone received email something like this? 

Its so hard to wait that long while others have their visa grants as early as 2 months and good for them. Don't get me wrong. We were just worried what's happening as we had all our docs submitted. Yet still no news..We just hope there will be no problem.

Thanks guys..


----------



## chicken999

Why arnt u happy? May is only next month. Many people wait two years or more. U should be grateful to receive it so quickly


----------



## perthgal8

9 mos is long and 2 years is too much.. I wish there is a medicine for patience.. I am just thankful though that May is nearly there...


----------



## ozyone

perthgal8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it true what immi stated in their email that our visa will be likely to be finalized in or before May? We are on 7 months and 2wks now.. We applied aug 28.
> 
> Does someone received email something like this?
> 
> Its so hard to wait that long while others have their visa grants as early as 2 months and good for them. Don't get me wrong. We were just worried what's happening as we had all our docs submitted. Yet still no news..We just hope there will be no problem.
> 
> Thanks guys..


Hang in there Perthgal
Shouldn't be to much longer. Hope we both get approvals soon. I'm around the same time as you. I really miss my wife and son and hope to see them soon. Once approved that is.


----------



## perthgal8

ozyone said:


> Hang in there Perthgal
> Shouldn't be to much longer. Hope we both get approvals soon. I'm around the same time as you. I really miss my wife and son and hope to see them soon. Once approved that is.


 Yup ozyone.. I hope we will hear the good news soon.. I miss him so much...


----------



## sunnyperth

ozjen said:


> I am pleased to advise that we will be in a position to grant this visa once you have departed from Australia. Grateful if you can provide me with your flight itinerary details at your earliest convenience. - received this today from immi. how long does it take them to grant the visa? i am booked to go back in the Philippines on the 25th of this month. as soon as i arrive, how long will it take for the visa grant?


I think, we are on the same boat. Our agent sent the same kind of message last Friday. Do you know if we will be able to get the visa as soon as you get to the Philippines.


----------



## ozjen

sunnyperth said:


> I think, we are on the same boat. Our agent sent the same kind of message last Friday. Do you know if we will be able to get the visa as soon as you get to the Philippines.


the immigration officer from Manila called me last Friday and told me that he will grant the visa after 1 or 2 days that i am outside of Australia. i hope it's true.


----------



## sunnyperth

ozjen said:


> the immigration officer from Manila called me last Friday and told me that he will grant the visa after 1 or 2 days that i am outside of Australia. i hope it's true.


that's good news.. did the person from immigration call you personally?


----------



## ozjen

sunnyperth said:


> that's good news.. did the person from immigration call you personally?


yep, he called me personally just to say that he is granting the visa after i depart Australia  and then i received his email (telling me to leave Australia for the visa grant) afterwards


----------



## sunnyperth

ozjen said:


> yep, he called me personally just to say that he is granting the visa after i depart Australia  and then i received the email afterwards


that's really good news. and we thought we have to wait for a couple of months more..


----------



## jocelyncaamic

Hope everyone gets their visa soon . Hang in there guys..keep praying.


----------



## shinyshan

After 9 months and 13 days VISA GRANTED today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We emailed our CO last night and another email from embassy website. Another CO reply us today informing our visa granted today. I don't know what happen to my CO why she's not the one who responded me. Initial entry date is May 10. Does it mean i have to be there BEFORE or ON that date?


----------



## eserethj14

Congratulations Shinyshan! The long wait is over. Goodluck to your new chapter of your life. I wish that more grants will come soon as they were very quite for the past 3 weeks. July applicants here we come! God Bless us all!


----------



## eserethj14

Btw shinyshan, who was your CO? Yes you have to be in Australia ON or BEFORE the initial date which is May 10, 2014. Hurry & book your ticket now. Cheers


----------



## Yanah

shinyshan said:


> After 9 months and 13 days VISA GRANTED today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We emailed our CO last night and another email from embassy website. Another CO reply us today informing our visa granted today. I don't know what happen to my CO why she's not the one who responded me. Initial entry date is May 10. Does it mean i have to be there BEFORE or ON that date?


CONGRATS SHINY!!!! You just gave birth to a post-term bouncing PMV! it hadnt been easy to wait that long for sure...  thumbs up to L.B! High hopes for us


----------



## omv2

shinyshan said:


> After 9 months and 13 days VISA GRANTED today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We emailed our CO last night and another email from embassy website. Another CO reply us today informing our visa granted today. I don't know what happen to my CO why she's not the one who responded me. Initial entry date is May 10. Does it mean i have to be there BEFORE or ON that date?


Congratulation!!! 
Just wanna know if you do any follow up after reaching your 9mos. Everyone are hoping to get approval bfore or on its 9mos.


----------



## soontowed

Yanah said:


> CONGRATS SHINY!!!! You just gave birth to a post-term bouncing PMV! it hadnt been easy to wait that long for sure...  thumbs up to L.B! High hopes for us


... We applicants from Hk are required to submit hk certificate of singleness.. lol even though were just on a worked contract here.. had to slash again a thousand dollar for this documents


----------



## merida

Hi. Am am a newbie here from the PI. We just filed my visa (spouse) last month and last week I got an email from our CO asking us to fill out forms 1221 and 80. We're still in the process of completing them and hopefully next week we can submit them. Anyone of you here who has the same case as mine?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

merida said:


> Hi. Am am a newbie here from the PI. We just filed my visa (spouse) last month and last week I got an email from our CO asking us to fill out forms 1221 and 80. We're still in the process of completing them and hopefully next week we can submit them. Anyone of you here who has the same case as mine?


I have looked at the form 1221 and saw that it is a new form. I have seen that the questions here are the same as in Form 47SP. Is everyone required to submit this form?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Form 1221 is not a new form. It's been used for years for applicants from high-risk countries to get additional information for security checks. Them asking for it or not asking for it doesn't mean anything. They ask for it all the time at some embassies.


----------



## merida

Yeah since Philippines is one of those high risk countries. Our migration agent told us the same thing too. I think they are just being careful but anyhow am happy that somehow my visa application is already moving. Am sure the long wait will be worth it


----------



## shinyshan

Thanks everyone. Book ticket today for May 08 and submitted resignation on my work.My CO was LB.yeh we did follow up before 9 mos. Just once just inquiring hows visa going on. She just said its on the final stage and might take more 9 mos. Depending on visa loads. My fiance emailed her last sunday and that emailed was forwarded to an email he got from ommi wrbsite. The next day someone replied not my CO . He had foreign name like aconsulate saying visa was granted that day and attached the grant letter. 9 months & 13 days.  guys question, Aside from CFO what else do I need to do or get ?


----------



## jhoy0320

shinyshan said:


> Thanks everyone. Book ticket today for May 08 and submitted resignation on my work.My CO was LB.yeh we did follow up before 9 mos. Just once just inquiring hows visa going on. She just said its on the final stage and might take more 9 mos. Depending on visa loads. My fiance emailed her last sunday and that emailed was forwarded to an email he got from ommi wrbsite. The next day someone replied not my CO . He had foreign name like aconsulate saying visa was granted that day and attached the grant letter. 9 months & 13 days.  guys question, Aside from CFO what else do I need to do or get ?


 hi sis shinyshan..congrats on your visa grant...yhup CFO seminar and stickers is all you have to do but make sure you bring the copy of your visa grant with you ok..goodluck and godbless sis .


----------



## jhosie

samargirl said:


> I feel great after I got an email from my CO today. I and my Fiancee got the same email from my CO. We hoping for a decision this month.
> 
> Good luck to all who still waiting


hi im new here in this forum i hope somebody help me we are planning lodge our pmv or fiance visa....is the form888is only for mysponsor thnks..


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> Form 1221 is not a new form. It's been used for years for applicants from high-risk countries to get additional information for security checks. Them asking for it or not asking for it doesn't mean anything. They ask for it all the time at some embassies.


Thanks for the info. I was just looking at the "design date" of the form and it was March 2014 so I thought the form was just new. Will this mean that the submission of this form like Form 80 is only upon request.


----------



## merida

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was just looking at the "design date" of the form and it was March 2014 so I thought the form was just new. Will this mean that the submission of this form like Form 80 is only upon request.


Yea. But they have been requesting for this form lately. I guess they are getting more cautious.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

merida said:


> Yea. But they have been requesting for this form lately. I guess they are getting more cautious.


Do you think it is good to just submit the Form 1221 together with all the initial documents for the application of PMV? Or we will just have to wait for the request?


----------



## merida

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Do you think it is good to just submit the Form 1221 together with all the initial documents for the application of PMV? Or we will just have to wait for the request?


It's better to just wait for the request. We submitted first the initial requirements through our migration agent then after 3 weeks the CO emailed us and requested for the forms 1221 and 80.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

merida said:


> It's better to just wait for the request. We submitted first the initial requirements through our migration agent then after 3 weeks the CO emailed us and requested for the forms 1221 and 80.


I think you are right. In this way you will know that your application is being taken cared of. It is a way for us to know that immi is giving an attention to an application if they will request for additional requirements. Good luck to all!


----------



## jhosie

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I think you are right. In this way you will know that your application is being taken cared of. It is a way for us to know that immi is giving an attention to an application if they will request for additional requirements. Good luck to all!


eserethj14 im here in the thread thnks


----------



## liandra

shinyshan said:


> Thanks everyone. Book ticket today for May 08 and submitted resignation on my work.My CO was LB.yeh we did follow up before 9 mos. Just once just inquiring hows visa going on. She just said its on the final stage and might take more 9 mos. Depending on visa loads. My fiance emailed her last sunday and that emailed was forwarded to an email he got from ommi wrbsite. The next day someone replied not my CO . He had foreign name like aconsulate saying visa was granted that day and attached the grant letter. 9 months & 13 days.  guys question, Aside from CFO what else do I need to do or get ?


Hi shiny,

Congratulations on the visa grant! I'm sure you must be super excited on your big move.

We have the same case officer. Just wondering, how are you able to email her? Do you have her direct email or through the "immigration manila" email ad? And where did your fiance get the other email to follow up? You mentioned "ommi wrbsite"?


----------



## jhosie

liandra said:


> Hi shiny,
> 
> Congratulations on the visa grant! I'm sure you must be super excited on your big move.
> 
> We have the same case officer. Just wondering, how are you able to email her? Do you have her direct email or through the "immigration manila" email ad? And where did your fiance get the other email to follow up? You mentioned "ommi wrbsite"?


hi shiny can i ask some question the form 888 is just for your sponsors ...how about u submit form 888 too.


----------



## liandra

jhosie said:


> hi shiny can i ask some question the form 888 is just for your sponsors ...how about u submit form 888 too.


Hi jhosie,

Form 888 is "Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application." It needs to be filled up by another person (e.g. a friend or a relative) who knows the applicant or the sponsor and can give proof that your relationship is true...


----------



## jhosie

liandra said:


> Hi jhosie,
> 
> Form 888 is "Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application." It needs to be filled up by another person (e.g. a friend or a relative) who knows the applicant or the sponsor and can give proof that your relationship is true...


my friend said that form 888.is only produce by my sponsor


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> my friend said that form 888.is only produce by my sponsor


do i get that from my friend


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> do i get that from my friend


or just for my sponsor only


----------



## CollegeGirl

Jhosie, your friend is wrong. The Form 888 is filled out by friends or family members who know both of you.


----------



## Dinkum

College Girl is correct. And you need to get several Form 888s.


----------



## jhosie

CollegeGirl said:


> Jhosie, your friend is wrong. The Form 888 is filled out by friends or family members who know both of you.


thanks collge girl.
.but one im still here in taiwan we want to lodgr our paper before end this coz we know for 9months waiting n we are planning send to my mom n my mom pass it on via centre in thw.phil..its possible to do that


----------



## Aussieboy07

The best thing to do would be to contact the VIA centre and ask if your mother could lodge the form on your behalf with obviously your consent. Technically you are offshore which is a requirement. I can not comment on form 188 as i never needed to use it but that was a year ago


----------



## soontowed

Aussieboy07 said:


> The best thing to do would be to contact the VIA centre and ask if your mother could lodge the form on your behalf with obviously your consent. Technically you are offshore which is a requirement. I can not comment on form 188 as i never needed to use it but that was a year ago


Its a long wait for everyone like me. IM having restless night since I lodge my papers, mixs feeling.. till they delivered my bouncing pre mature (I hope) PMV..


----------



## jhosie

Aussieboy07 said:


> The best thing to do would be to contact the VIA centre and ask if your mother could lodge the form on your behalf with obviously your consent. Technically you are offshore which is a wtjnks. I can not comment on form 188 as i never needed to use it but that was a year


----------



## jhosie

Aussieboy07 said:


> The best thing to do would be to contact the VIA centre and ask if your mother could lodge the form on your behalf with obviously your consent. Technically you are offshore which is a requirement. I can not comment on form 188 as i never needed to use it but that was a year ago


thnks aussie boy but the problem is im still u thinl hve no.complicated in called vua centre.they said.is fine form 188 hve to.look that is your visa granted


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> thnks aussie boy but the problem is im still u thinl hve no.complicated in called vua centre.they said.is fine form 188 hve to.look that is your visa granted


A Blessed Day to all who.among.You here passed there pmv /fiance visa through online n visa granted...im here in taiwan...im a filipino


----------



## shinyshan

hi everyone. I received my grant letter April 14 thru email, will I still receive a mail from embassy?original grant letter? or print the grant letter and it would be acceptable?


----------



## Joanie

shinyshan said:


> hi everyone. I received my grant letter April 14 thru email, will I still receive a mail from embassy?original grant letter? or print the grant letter and it would be acceptable?


Hi shiny, I received the grant noticed 7th April! I went to CFO right away, the following morning! I just had the notice printed! I received back my docs from the enbassy after a couple of days( evidence of relationship, birth cert, nbi)- thats all! Therefore, we only need to print- out the grant notice! Yay!!


----------



## Joanie

jhosie said:


> do i get that from my friend


Hi Jhosie, so you'll wont get lost check-out the Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection! Of course you will be looking for Visa 300 link.. Everything is there regarding your application, at the same time, people here are nice enough answering your queries


----------



## jhosie

Joanie said:


> Hi Jhosie, so you'll wont get lost check-out the Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection! Of course you will be looking for Visa 300 link.. Everything is there regarding your application, at the same time, people here are nice enough answering your queries


Congrats joanie how many months your.waiting...thnks for the link


----------



## merida

Joanie said:


> Hi shiny, I received the grant noticed 7th April! I went to CFO right away, the following morning! I just had the notice printed! I received back my docs from the enbassy after a couple of days( evidence of relationship, birth cert, nbi)- thats all! Therefore, we only need to print- out the grant notice! Yay!!


Awww congrats girly.. When did you apply?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Nice to know that a visa has been granted this year. I only saw few. I hope many visa applications will be granted this year.


----------



## Joanie

merida said:


> Awww congrats girly.. When did you apply?


Thanks merida and shiny,

Application sent October 15, 2013..


----------



## proudmomma

Hello! Finally I can share some good news. Pmv 300 visa was granted today! Me and my fiance are in such a state of euphoria... so this is how it feels. Thank u to everyone who helped us out here,and for those still waiting...don't stop praying your time will come too. 

Lodged:16sept 2014
Co assigned:nov2014
Visa granted:21april2014
Case officer:Ms.LB


----------



## aussiesteve

proudmomma said:


> Hello! Finally I can share some good news. Pmv 300 visa was granted today! Me and my fiance are in such a state of euphoria... so this is how it feels. Thank u to everyone who helped us out here,and for those still waiting...don't stop praying your time will come too.
> 
> Lodged:16sept 2014
> Co assigned:nov2014
> Visa granted:21april2014
> Case officer:Ms.LB


Congrats..looks like they are still around the 7 or so month mark...should give hope to other applicants.


----------



## proudmomma

aussiesteve said:


> Congrats..looks like they are still around the 7 or so month mark...should give hope to other applicants.


Thank u! I think they're on the 9th month mark..that's what my case officer told my hubby when he called her,even when stated on the last email from immi last January,they said it's likely to be finalised in or before may.. I can tell he was fuming! He wrote again saying they shouldn't send out false statements like that because we were expecting and we were already working around that date for our future plans.

Then just this morn,the grant was in the mail.


----------



## Dinkum

Great news... Congrats to you both... Enjoy your life together in Oz...


----------



## shinyshan

proudmomma said:


> Hello! Finally I can share some good news. Pmv 300 visa was granted today! Me and my fiance are in such a state of euphoria... so this is how it feels. Thank u to everyone who helped us out here,and for those still waiting...don't stop praying your time will come too.
> 
> Lodged:16sept 2014
> Co assigned:nov2014
> Visa granted:21april2014
> Case officer:Ms.LB


congrats proudmomma! i have mine on 14th.lb co.did she emailed u? she didnt email me on my visa, instaed the head of immigration. when are u leaving? planning to get CFO on thursday.


----------



## Mooang17

Congratulations Christine! Happy that you finally got your grant enjoy packing things & be filled with love in the arms of your hubby


----------



## proudmomma

Thank u for your greetings! I hope more people are gonna get their grant soon.

Just a quick question: what documents are they going to send me back? In the email containing the grant notice,there was no information about how or when am I going to get my submitted requirements. Im about to email them tom regarding this.anyone here who can help me?

Shinyshan I inboxed you


----------



## shinyshan

merida said:


> Awww congrats girly.. When did you apply?


Lodged on june 29. 9 mos and 13 days. Goodluck to i merida.


----------



## merida

shinyshan said:


> Lodged on june 29. 9 mos and 13 days. Goodluck to i merida.


Thanks girl. We're about to submit forms 1221 and 180 that our CO had requested. Hope everything goes well


----------



## Yanah

Hi to everyone! Would just like to post my overwhelming joy upon receiving the grant notice just this morning. It took us 7months to finally get the most awaited "hello melbourne" notice! It was a tedious process that really piqued our wits and patience. To all of our sissies, cling on to your hopes, and remember to find ways to expedite the process by providing all the requisites for your application. Contrary to popular belief, timely queries sent to immi seemingly worked for us. A stroke of luck? I dont think so., coz we really exhaust our means and effort to make it happen. Hope it works to everyone too! 

PMV lodged on September 20 2013
Medicals: October 2013
Additional Docs: December 2013 (cenomar,nbi)
Case Officer: L.B
Date granted: April 22, 2014
*** no interview
Special thanks to proudmomma, shinyshan, samar girl and perthgal and the rest of the peeps here!


----------



## Dinkum

Great news... congrats...enjoy Melbourne together...


----------



## liandra

Yanah said:


> Hi to everyone! Would just like to post my overwhelming joy upon receiving the grant notice just this morning. It took us 7months to finally get the most awaited "hello melbourne" notice! It was a tedious process that really piqued our wits and patience. To all of our sissies, cling on to your hopes, and remember to find ways to expedite the process by providing all the requisites for your application. Contrary to popular belief, timely queries sent to immi seemingly worked for us. A stroke of luck? I dont think so., coz we really exhaust our means and effort to make it happen. Hope it works to everyone too!
> 
> PMV lodged on September 20 2013
> Medicals: October 2013
> Additional Docs: December 2013 (cenomar,nbi)
> Case Officer: L.B
> Date granted: April 22, 2014
> *** no interview
> Special thanks to proudmomma, shinyshan, samar girl and perthgal and the rest of the peeps here!


Hi Yanah. Did you apply for PMV or spouse visa? Thanks!


----------



## Yanah

Hi Liandra! Yes PMV


----------



## eserethj14

Congratulations to Proudmomma & Yanah! I can see a lot of grants coming from CO LB. You are both lucky to get your visa grant in 7 months. I am on my 9th month but still no grants. I know its coming soon and all those who are waiting just hang in there...we will get through this. Goodluck!


----------



## proudmomma

eserethj14 said:


> Congratulations to Proudmomma & Yanah! I can see a lot of grants coming from CO LB. You are both lucky to get your visa grant in 7 months. I am on my 9th month but still no grants. I know its coming soon and all those who are waiting just hang in there...we will get through this. Goodluck!


Hello! Do u know who is your co? It wont to shoot a follow up email once in a while. That's what we did  hoping youd share the same good news soon!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hello...Are you from the Philippines? Congrats to you and I know you have been waiting for this. Can I ask for your help since I am also wanting to lodge my PMV soon. Did you have to give a Statutory Declaration from friends and family members who are NOT Australian citizen? I am looking forward to your help. Thanks a lot and God Bless you and your love. I tried to PM you but can't send any.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Yanah said:


> Hi Liandra! Yes PMV


Hello Yanah... can I PM you?


----------



## Yanah

eserethj14 said:


> Congratulations to Proudmomma & Yanah! I can see a lot of grants coming from CO LB. You are both lucky to get your visa grant in 7 months. I am on my 9th month but still no grants. I know its coming soon and all those who are waiting just hang in there...we will get through this. Goodluck!


Hi esereth! YEs... I agree with proudmomma, dont get tired of checking your visa status, you can phone them once in a while. According to the agent in immi we spoke with a couple of weeks ago, all call logs and emails are being monitored in the immigration office. My c.o is LB too.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

liandra said:


> Hi jhosie,
> 
> Form 888 is "Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application." It needs to be filled up by another person (e.g. a friend or a relative) who knows the applicant or the sponsor and can give proof that your relationship is true...


How many Statutory Declarations are needed? I have read that at least 2 is to be submitted and should be an Australian Citizen. Is there some who submitted more than 2 and are not Australian Citizens? Like from the Philippines where I am.


----------



## eserethj14

proudmomma said:


> Hello! Do u know who is your co? It wont to shoot a follow up email once in a while. That's what we did  hoping youd share the same good news soon!


My CO is MS, i dont see much grants from her in this forum and always on 9th month mark. I will try to call immigration today. Yes cant wait for the good news.

@MsPhilippines...i only have Statutory Declaration from my fiances relatives and friends from Australia. I dont think you really need Stat. Dec from your side. Goodluck!


----------



## CollegeGirl

MissPhilippines - 

For people applying for the ONSHORE spouse/defacto visa (so, not you), they have to provide at least two Forms 888 from Australian citizens or permanent residents. They can (and should) also provide additional statutory declarations from either Aussies or from anyone anywhere in the world. As long as they know both the applicant and the sponsor, they can write one. 

For the OFFSHORE spouse/defacto visa OR the PMV (so, in your case), you have to provide at least two statutory declarations as well - but they can be from anyone, anywhere in the world. They are not required to be Aussie citizens/PR. You can submit as many as you want. It's best to ask them to also provide certified copies of their government-issued ID, if they can. It gives those statements more weight. 

It's much better to make sure you get statements from both sides - so people who primarily know you but also know your fiance, and people who primarily know your fiance, but also know you. Otherwise it looks like someone's family/friends don't know about the relationship and it's being hidden.

The one caveat I'll put on this is that this is the way it is supposed to work - the Philippines embassy tends to make their own rules on some things, so it would really probably be best to get two statements from Aussie PRs/citizens if you can, and just provide all the additional ones you want to from anyone else.


----------



## merida

Yanah said:


> Hi to everyone! Would just like to post my overwhelming joy upon receiving the grant notice just this morning. It took us 7months to finally get the most awaited "hello melbourne" notice! It was a tedious process that really piqued our wits and patience. To all of our sissies, cling on to your hopes, and remember to find ways to expedite the process by providing all the requisites for your application. Contrary to popular belief, timely queries sent to immi seemingly worked for us. A stroke of luck? I dont think so., coz we really exhaust our means and effort to make it happen. Hope it works to everyone too! PMV lodged on September 20 2013 Medicals: October 2013 Additional Docs: December 2013 (cenomar,nbi) Case Officer: L.B Date granted: April 22, 2014 *** no interview Special thanks to proudmomma, shinyshan, samar girl and perthgal and the rest of the peeps here!


So happy for you girl. The long wait is really worth it. Cant wait to say "hello melbourne" too. Goodluck!


----------



## Yanah

Hi girls! Thanks! By the way, i dont know why i couldnt receive your private messages, LOL its a no-brainer question, but how do i empty my mailbox? Currently using N3. Ill be happy to help you guys


----------



## MissPhilippines62

eserethj14 said:


> My CO is MS, i dont see much grants from her in this forum and always on 9th month mark. I will try to call immigration today. Yes cant wait for the good news.
> 
> @MsPhilippines...i only have Statutory Declaration from my fiances relatives and friends from Australia. I dont think you really need Stat. Dec from your side. Goodluck!


Thanks a lot for your immediate response. I will take your words for this. I appreciate it very much


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> MissPhilippines -
> 
> For people applying for the ONSHORE spouse/defacto visa (so, not you), they have to provide at least two Forms 888 from Australian citizens or permanent residents. They can (and should) also provide additional statutory declarations from either Aussies or from anyone anywhere in the world. As long as they know both the applicant and the sponsor, they can write one.
> 
> For the OFFSHORE spouse/defacto visa OR the PMV (so, in your case), you have to provide at least two statutory declarations as well - but they can be from anyone, anywhere in the world. They are not required to be Aussie citizens/PR. You can submit as many as you want. It's best to ask them to also provide certified copies of their government-issued ID, if they can. It gives those statements more weight.
> 
> It's much better to make sure you get statements from both sides - so people who primarily know you but also know your fiance, and people who primarily know your fiance, but also know you. Otherwise it looks like someone's family/friends don't know about the relationship and it's being hidden.
> 
> The one caveat I'll put on this is that this is the way it is supposed to work - the Philippines embassy tends to make their own rules on some things, so it would really probably be best to get two statements from Aussie PRs/citizens if you can, and just provide all the additional ones you want to from anyone else.


Very much appreciated CG. Thanks a lot for enlightening me with this issue. More inquiries to come


----------



## e_wolfe

eserethj14 said:


> My CO is MS, i dont see much grants from her in this forum and always on 9th month mark. I will try to call immigration today. Yes cant wait for the good news.!


Hi eserethj,
My wife's case officer is MS as well. We have been waiting for 7 months and I just received an email from MS saying that the standard processing time is now 9 to 12 months. I am really sad that it is taking so long. We applied for a 6 month tourist visa for my wife at the same time as we applied for the spouse visa. Unfortunately she was only granted a 3 month visitor visa and returned to the Philippines in January 2014. I'm not sure why MS always takes at least 9 months to assess an application. I wish they could somehow spread the application load and re-assign where necessary so everyone gets the quickest possible service. Hope we all get some good news soon. The waiting is really difficult for me, as I'm sure it has also been for many others. Congratulations to all those who have recently received a grant notice.

PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
Medicals: 09 October 2013
Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
Case Officer: M.S.
Date granted: Still Waiting


----------



## eserethj14

e_wolfe said:


> Hi eserethj,
> My wife's case officer is MS as well. We have been waiting for 7 months and I just received an email from MS saying that the standard processing time is now 9 to 12 months. I am really sad that it is taking so long. We applied for a 6 month tourist visa for my wife at the same time as we applied for the spouse visa. Unfortunately she was only granted a 3 month visitor visa and returned to the Philippines in January 2014. I'm not sure why MS always takes at least 9 months to assess an application. I wish they could somehow spread the application load and re-assign where necessary so everyone gets the quickest possible service. Hope we all get some good news soon. The waiting is really difficult for me, as I'm sure it has also been for many others. Congratulations to all those who have recently received a grant notice.
> 
> PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
> Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
> Medicals: 09 October 2013
> Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
> Case Officer: M.S.
> Date granted: Still Waiting


I wonder why she takes so long. My fiance received an email today that my application will be allocated for a final decision and expected allocation date is April/May 2014. My application is 9 months & 4 days now. I am hoping to get it soon and yes it is very difficult to wait. I hope yours will not take long too. Goodluck to you.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> MissPhilippines -
> 
> For people applying for the ONSHORE spouse/defacto visa (so, not you), they have to provide at least two Forms 888 from Australian citizens or permanent residents. They can (and should) also provide additional statutory declarations from either Aussies or from anyone anywhere in the world. As long as they know both the applicant and the sponsor, they can write one.
> 
> For the OFFSHORE spouse/defacto visa OR the PMV (so, in your case), you have to provide at least two statutory declarations as well - but they can be from anyone, anywhere in the world. They are not required to be Aussie citizens/PR. You can submit as many as you want. It's best to ask them to also provide certified copies of their government-issued ID, if they can. It gives those statements more weight.
> 
> It's much better to make sure you get statements from both sides - so people who primarily know you but also know your fiance, and people who primarily know your fiance, but also know you. Otherwise it looks like someone's family/friends don't know about the relationship and it's being hidden.
> 
> The one caveat I'll put on this is that this is the way it is supposed to work - the Philippines embassy tends to make their own rules on some things, so it would really probably be best to get two statements from Aussie PRs/citizens if you can, and just provide all the additional ones you want to from anyone else.


Hi, I was reading the PARTNER BOOKLET and on page 28 It says: "THE STATUTORY DECLARATION MUST HAVE BEEN MADE NO MORE THAN 6 WEEKS PRIOR TO THE DAY YOU LODGE YOUR APPLICATION." so we can't hold the documents for long? It should be lodge ASAP then? What if like in my case, the Statutory Declarations will be on hand by 1st week of May (dated MAY of course) and the visa payment will only be done by July, (more than 6 weeks on hand) so does this mean I will have to prepare a new set of Statutory Declaration since I will only be able to lodge my application by July?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Hi, I was reading the PARTNER BOOKLET and on page 28 It says: "THE STATUTORY DECLARATION MUST HAVE BEEN MADE NO MORE THAN 6 WEEKS PRIOR TO THE DAY YOU LODGE YOUR APPLICATION." so we can't hold the documents for long? It should be lodge ASAP then? What if like in my case, the Statutory Declarations will be on hand by 1st week of May (dated MAY of course) and the visa payment will only be done by July, (more than 6 weeks on hand) so does this mean I will have to prepare a new set of Statutory Declaration since I will only be able to lodge my application by July?


 Hi... can anyone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

MissPhilippines, the six-week rule only applies to applicants applying from within Australia. If you are applying offshore, that rule will not apply to you. Obviously you don't want them to be REALLY old, though.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> MissPhilippines, the six-week rule only applies to applicants applying from within Australia. If you are applying offshore, that rule will not apply to you. Obviously you don't want them to be REALLY old, though.


Thanks for the clarification. This means a lot to me.


----------



## Valkatron

Hi,

Another couple here waiting for the DIBP to grant us a visa. We applied on the 5th of March for a Spousal visa and now just waiting, waiting, waiting.

We did get good news from another couple we know, they applied 6 months ago for a Spousal visa and just had it granted today! So kind of gives us hope


----------



## Poralks

Applied fro PMV June 2013 -married Australia November 2013 309 granted offshore 24/04/14. Pray that all get their visa soon


----------



## jhosie

eserethj14 said:


> My CO is MS, i dont see much grants from her in this forum and always on 9th month mark. I will try to call immigration today. Yes cant wait for the good news.
> 
> @MsPhilippines...i only have Statutory Declaration from my fiances relatives and friends from Australia. I dont think you really need Stat. Dec from your side. Goodluck!


hi proudmama are u a filipino..thats what i read the booklet is only by my sponsored side make a statutory 888....i get his mom n his friend that know our relationship from start...but some hete that i hve to provide also mine..josie from phil


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

jhosie said:


> hi proudmama are u a filipino..thats what i read the booklet is only by my sponsored side make a statutory 888....i get his mom n his friend that know our relationship from start...but some hete that i hve to provide also mine..josie from phil


Hello Josie,
If your applying offshore, you can obtain statements from people who know you and your sponsor's relationship(not Australian resident/citizen) by simply asking them to write a statement about u and your fiancé in an ordinary writing( Such statements are not statutory declarations
under Australian law) But in accordance with the policy you should have them notarized or witnessed by a Lawyer ( offices like your local city hall, Public attorneys office etc...) you probably have to pay 50-100pesos.

Ty


----------



## jhosie

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello Josie,
> If your applying offshore, you can obtain statements from people who know you and your sponsor's relationship(not Australian resident/citizen) by simply asking them to write a statement about u and your fiancé in an ordinary writing( Such statements are not statutory declarations
> under Australian law) But in accordance with the policy you should have them notarized or witnessed by a Lawyer ( offices like your local city hall, Public attorneys office etc...) you probably have to pay 50-100pesos.
> 
> Ty


thnks for the info ok but my fiance just submit form 888 but on my side only writing statement..thnks i hope u can help me more my application


----------



## MissPhilippines62

eserethj14 said:


> My CO is MS, i dont see much grants from her in this forum and always on 9th month mark. I will try to call immigration today. Yes cant wait for the good news.
> 
> @MsPhilippines...i only have Statutory Declaration from my fiances relatives and friends from Australia. I dont think you really need Stat. Dec from your side. Goodluck!


Thanks a lot, it is really confusing how I am suppose to do things for people to be a witness in our relationship with my sponsor. I have tried the ONLINE application and so far, while doing the APPLICANT'S application, it was only asking for 2 witnesses who knows me and my sponsor about our relationship. I guess this are witnesses from my side NOT using the Statutory Declaration or Form 888. I only don't know if it will be asking me to attach the Form 888 which is done by my sponsor's friend as I go on filling up my sponsor's application. I can't go further with my application online since I have not yet paid the visa fee.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Hi everyone,

Wow such a lovely April it is. Congrats for those whose visas are granted 

Btw, I submitted my visa application online subclass 300 last April 6th. How long does it usually take to finally get a CO assigned to our application? Will CO email us on the very first time she/he get into our visa application?

Thanks everyone :-*


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow such a lovely April it is. Congrats for those whose visas are granted
> 
> Btw, I submitted my visa application online subclass 300 last April 6th. How long does it usually take to finally get a CO assigned to our application? Will CO email us on the very first time she/he get into our visa application?
> 
> Thanks everyone :-*


hello! don't know offhand exactly how long typically takes to assign a CO.. Some applicants doesn't even know that a CO is already allocated. But I think you can check your application's progress online. CO will contact you via email or phone if they needed more documents from you or could be direct phone interview. Different CO do things different ways.

ty..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Btw, I submitted my visa application online subclass 300 last April 6th. How long does it usually take to finally get a CO assigned to our application? Will CO email us on the very first time she/he get into our visa application?


According the Manila Embassy website as of 23rd April they are allocating applications lodged 6th February - but this date hasn't changed for the last couple of processing time updates - and annoyingly is the day before we lodged my fiancee's 300 online.

Having said that we got an email requesting Form 80, NSO etc 5 days after our application, but the person sending the request didn't specifically say that they were our case officer, so I don't actually know if we have been allocated one yet!


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

oh8'sjustme and mexiwi...thank you for the response.

Yea it is not the best feeling to wait and have no clue  btw im from indonesia and i dont know where to check on that status like what Phils embassy has. Lets hope for the best and wont take too long to be processed and granted (amen)


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

mademoiselle_nina said:


> oh8'sjustme and mexiwi...thank you for the response.
> 
> Yea it is not the best feeling to wait and have no clue  btw im from indonesia and i dont know where to check on that status like what Phils embassy has. Lets hope for the beat and wont take too long to be processed and granted (amen)


If u lodged it online you can check your application progress if u log in to your immi account.

Check the progress of an online application

Check the progress of an online application

see if it help.. ty


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Yea...it only says "in progress"
And "no correspondence found" as no emails nor phone call ever made in regards of this visa application that i do


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Yea...it only says "in progress"
> And "no correspondence found" as no emails nor phone call ever made in regards of this visa application that i do


Lol... well not much I can say to that... hopefully you'll get positive response to your application.


----------



## Valkatron

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Yea...it only says "in progress"
> And "no correspondence found" as no emails nor phone call ever made in regards of this visa application that i do


Exactly the same for us, almost 2 months now since we applied and would just like a hello!


----------



## aussiesteve

Valkatron said:


> Exactly the same for us, almost 2 months now since we applied and would just like a hello!


Just be aware if you have submitted all they require the only request you may get is for your medical test.
After that the next time maybe the granting of your visa in about 6 to 8 months!!


----------



## Valkatron

aussiesteve said:


> Just be aware if you have submitted all they require the only request you may get is for your medical test.
> After that the next time maybe the granting of your visa in about 6 to 8 months!!


Done the medical, form 80 and most information. So hopefully the next contact is "here is your visa!"


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Valkatron - good luck to you both. I hope your wait is not too long, but be patient. Cheers...


----------



## aussiesteve

Valkatron said:


> Done the medical, form 80 and most information. So hopefully the next contact is "here is your visa!"


Sounds like your ready to Go! Have you thought about a tourist visa to Australia while you are waiting, it seems a lot of people have had some success.
Hope you wait is not too long


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

aussiesteve said:


> Sounds like your ready to Go! Have you thought about a tourist visa to Australia while you are waiting, it seems a lot of people have had some success.
> Hope you wait is not too long


Aussiesteve.....

That is exactly what me and my fiance think about at the moment. I cant stand the wait if it has to be >> 3 months. Although, i have not found out who my CO is and i havent done any medical check as i thought it will only should be done once the CO suggest to do so, am i right?

So...will applying for visitor visa at the same time somehow complicate the pm visa process?

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Aussiesteve.....
> 
> That is exactly what me and my fiance think about at the moment. I cant stand the wait if it has to be >> 3 months. Although, i have not found out who my CO is and i havent done any medical check as i thought it will only should be done once the CO suggest to do so, am i right?
> 
> So...will applying for visitor visa at the same time somehow complicate the pm visa process?
> 
> Thanks


I would wait until you have completed your medicals but you may never be contacted by CO until your visa is granted so I would not wait for them to give approval !
The application for a tourist visa will have no effect on your PMV application. Just remember if you do come to Australia make sure you advise your CO that you are here and they will contact you before issuing the visa, so as you can leave Australia, you have to be offshore for the visa to be granted.
It is a good option as you are probably looking at a 6 to 9 month wait.
Good luck.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

aussiesteve said:


> I would wait until you have completed your medicals but you may never be contacted by CO until your visa is granted so I would not wait for them to give approval !
> The application for a tourist visa will have no effect on your PMV application. Just remember if you do come to Australia make sure you advise your CO that you are here and they will contact you before issuing the visa, so as you can leave Australia, you have to be offshore for the visa to be granted.
> It is a good option as you are probably looking at a 6 to 9 month wait.
> Good luck.


Thanks aussiesteve,

Yea...so...i submitted my application online and then at the bottom of the attachment list of things i should provide, there is a link of "organise your health examination" and i clicked and filled the form that i get a referral letter and HAP ID.

so, does it mean i already able to do my health examination? Because if i wasn't mistaken, i read somewhere else that applicants need to wait for the CO to advise them when to do the health examination.

I am a little bit confused here....anyone can confirm it?

Thanks before


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

mademoiselle_nina said:


> so, does it mean i already able to do my health examination?


Yep, if you have your HAP ID you can go ahead and do your medicals.

Just be aware they are only valid for 12 months, so if the processing takes longer than 12 months after your medical you will have to do them again, and if it takes less than 12 months to process, you will have to enter Australia the first time before they expire.

But it is a gamble everyone takes  because we all hope the visa will be issued sooner.

We are just waiting to lodge a tourist visa application for my fiancee now she has graduated from university begining April, just a bummer that I have have been looking for work since christmas so until I know when and where I will be working, is better she stays there and gets some work experience before she comes to Australia - I may even have to go back offshore to work which will really mess up the process!


----------



## merida

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Hi everyone, Wow such a lovely April it is. Congrats for those whose visas are granted  Btw, I submitted my visa application online subclass 300 last April 6th. How long does it usually take to finally get a CO assigned to our application? Will CO email us on the very first time she/he get into our visa application? Thanks everyone :-*


Submitted our visa application on march 18 and I got an email from our CO on april 8 asking for some additional requirements.


----------



## soontowed

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow such a lovely April it is. Congrats for those whose visas are granted
> 
> Btw, I submitted my visa application online subclass 300 last April 6th. How long does it usually take to finally get a CO assigned to our application? Will CO email us on the very first time she/he get into our visa application?
> 
> Thanks everyone :-*


We got the same case.. I havent got any co allocated in my case I applied March 12 pmv300.. I know there are still documents I needed to submit, but I am waiting for co to give me signal on when. And also for my medical and check up. I am planning to go again in Melbourne, but undecided. I applied by myself here in Hongkong without the help of agent, oz iconsulate is 10 min by bus from my place. I have with me additional supporting documents a statement from my employer supporting us about our plan, from my father, HK certificate of no marriage, we still need that even if we are filipino citizen. Noim form and letter from celebrant. I dont know if I will submit it now or shall I wait co to assigned on my case .. we already had form 888 submitted from our friends and family that I met on my recent vacation.. my employer still gave me statement declaring he knows our plan and he infact gave me supporting letter when I travelled in Melbourne last June and December 2013, and again this coming june. Tourist visa process here took only 10 working days and true to myself they process fast. I have no problem applying tourist visa, I am just confused about my case shall I submit even without Co allocated? Or wait for co to handle my case?.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Awww soontowed,

Yea it takes a whole world of patience for this visa process. Answering your question, i did submitted every single documents except my medical. I emailed vfs jakarta office to confirm whether i need the CO to advice me when to do that or i can just do it now, expecting the answer by monday. 
Oh another form i have not submitted is form 80. I saw somewhere tjat we only need to submit it once asked, or shall we submit it straight away anyway? As for police clearance, i already submitted it.

Hope you get contacted by the CO not long from now, soontowed


----------



## soontowed

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Awww soontowed,
> 
> Yea it takes a whole world of patience for this visa process. Answering your question, i did submitted every single documents except my medical. I emailed vfs jakarta office to confirm whether i need the CO to advice me when to do that or i can just do it now, expecting the answer by monday.
> Oh another form i have not submitted is form 80. I saw somewhere tjat we only need to submit it once asked, or shall we submit it straight away anyway? As for police clearance, i already submitted it.
> 
> Hope you get contacted by the CO not long from now, soontowed


..-I already had form 80 even if not requested.. submitted before I dont hide anything so its not hard to fill in those form.. for police they only gave clearance here once requested by embassies. Hk police headquarter will usually asked a letter from embassies which you will show to the officer then assist you for finger printing, once done.. they will send the result straight to the embassies.. they dont handle you the result, as for medical I can do that in Melbourne just in case I was requested.. I just want Co...


----------



## perthgal8

Hello,

Goodluck to all of us waiting.... On our 8month today... God bless us all!

Perthgal8


----------



## jhosie

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Aussiesteve.....
> 
> That is exactly what me and my fiance think about at the moment. I cant stand the wait if it has to be >> 3 months. Although, i have not found out who my CO is and i havent done any medical check as i thought it will only should be done once the CO suggest to do so, am i right?
> 
> So...will applying for visitor visa at the same time somehow complicate the pm visa process?
> 
> Thanks


steve is the possible to apply tourist visit even in process of prospective marriage visa they accept that


----------



## aussiesteve

jhosie said:


> steve is the possible to apply tourist visit even in process of prospective marriage visa they accept that


Hi j hose
What most people have been doing is completing their PMV application and once they have submitted it they have applied for a tourist visa. A lot have been successful but don't worry an unsuccessful tourist visa application will have no effect on your PMV.
Just remember to advise your CO if you come to Australia so as they can let you know to when to leave Australia so as the PMV can be granted.


----------



## jhosie

aussiesteve said:


> Hi j hose
> What most people have been doing is completing their PMV application and once they have submitted it they have applied for a tourist visa. A lot have been successful but don't worry an unsuccessful tourist visa application will have no effect on your PMV.
> Just remember to advise your CO if you come to Australia so as they can let you know to when to leave Australia so as the PMV can be granted.


ha ok how about the chrge as the same in pmv chargr thbnks


----------



## aussiesteve

jhosie said:


> ha ok how about the chrge as the same in pmv chargr thbnks


I am not sure what the application fee for a tourist visa is but I am sure it is a lot less, don't forget though it will be in addition to the pmv


----------



## jhosie

aussiesteve said:


> I am not sure what the application fee for a tourist visa is but I am sure it is a lot less, don't forget though it will be in addition to the pmv


steve is your pmv alsready granted is your wife is a filipino..pmv is just like same as fiance right


----------



## aussiesteve

jhosie said:


> steve is your pmv alsready granted is your wife is a filipino..pmv is just like same as fiance right


Hi Jhosie
My PMV was granted 25 years ago, we are celebrating our 25 wedding anniversary in October!
Yes my wife is a Filipina, in fact she is an Ilongga. 
PMV is the official title of a fiancé visa.


----------



## jhosie

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Jhosie
> My PMV was granted 25 years ago, we are celebrating our 25 wedding anniversary in October!
> Yes my wife is a Filipina, in fact she is an Ilongga.
> PMV is the official title of a fiancé visa.


really sorry steve ilongga is so sweet n beautiful right hehe thnks for some info i hope u can help me more.
Filipina is the.best wife in the world...Is it hehe reg to her


----------



## aussiesteve

jhosie said:


> really sorry steve ilongga is so sweet n beautiful right hehe thnks for some info i hope u can help me more.
> Filipina is the.best wife in the world...Is it hehe reg to her


No need to apologize Jhosie, only too happy to help if I can. You can always private message me if you wish.


----------



## jhosie

aussiesteve said:


> No need to apologize Jhosie, only too happy to help if I can. You can always private message me if you wish.


how can i do private mesesage can u message me first....but ucxc ask your wife first if we can talk in private Thanks God n have a forum like this to help me about my visa...BTW where u in aus i said sorry coz i thought your new here...THANKS M GOD BLESS

ok thnks


----------



## omv2

perthgal8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Goodluck to all of us waiting.... On our 8month today... God bless us all!
> 
> Perthgal8


 Congratulations for those approved applicants. 
Hi to all whos waiting. Stay strong and strecth your patince. On 9mos and 3 days. Provided my last document required Police Check around 5 mos of my application. From then waiting till now. I've called embassy last Feb. 25 and found out its already final stage. But untill now iam waiting. Im wondering its about my fiancee siblings details that taking so long to be cleared. As my fiance strange to his sister from youngchild. He provided her sister name which he knows but he knows her sister change name recently but he is not sure what name is it. Was so frustrating to wait this longer. Is there anyone had the same story like mine? My I have your comments . Thank you.


----------



## ozjen

good day everyone!

11 April: co asked me to depart australia
25 April: arrived Philippines
28 April: pmvisa granted (whew! after 9 months)

good luck and God bless guys/girls/mates!


----------



## soontowed

jhosie said:


> really sorry steve ilongga is so sweet n beautiful right hehe thnks for some info i hope u can help me more.
> Filipina is the.best wife in the world...Is it hehe reg to her


A lot of diff nationalities are also a goodwife jho, I know a lot of friend we met in Melbourne. As for the tourist subclass 300 visa will cost you more or less 10,000 peso cause when I applied at Hk consulate it cost me 1, 100 hk dollar.. if you are applying for pmv price differ at some stage, I check last night price estimator for pmv single applicant cost you Php 132,000 with 1 extra dependant cost you 199,000. Start applying now before they change the price. Usually they change after July. I remember when I applied tourist subclass last June 2013 it cost me only 980 Hk$, then last December when I applied again I paid 1,100 HK$..


----------



## jhosie

soontowed said:


> A lot of diff nationalities are also a goodwife jho, I know a lot of friend we met in Melbourne. As for the tourist subclass 300 visa will cost you more or less 10,000 peso cause when I applied at Hk consulate it cost me 1, 100 hk dollar.. if you are applying for pmv price differ at some stage, I check last night price estimator for pmv single applicant cost you Php 132,000 with 1 extra dependant cost you 199,000. Start applying now before they change the price. Usually they change after July. I remember when I applied tourist subclass last June 2013 it cost me only 980 Hk$, then last December when I applied again I paid 1,100 HK$..


hi soontowed are u a filipino or oz..filipino is your wife is there any i hve to comply im just asking who can sponsored me as same who sponsored pmv is that ok...need a show money when i apply tourist visa thnks


----------



## eserethj14

hello everyone! Is there anyone here who was approved over 10months of their PMV or spousal visa? I am still waiting on my PMV 300, it has been 9 months & 14 days. But my CO promised the decision will come between April/May. I hope it will come soon as it is very depressing to wait especially if you don't have a job anymore. Goodluck to all of us waiting.


----------



## liandra

eserethj14 said:


> hello everyone! Is there anyone here who was approved over 10months of their PMV or spousal visa? I am still waiting on my PMV 300, it has been 9 months & 14 days. But my CO promised the decision will come between April/May. I hope it will come soon as it is very depressing to wait especially if you don't have a job anymore. Goodluck to all of us waiting.


Hi eserethj14,

It's just the beginning of May. I'm sure it'll arrive soon. You're lucky that your CO told you it'll be finalized on April/May.

Just wondering, when did you last speak with your CO? How come you guys know that the decision will come at a specific time? We are waiting for my husband's visa to be approved (we're applying for a spouse visa). We lodged in Sept and he has submitted the additional requirements asked by the CO last December and since then, we haven't heard from the CO. How do you follow up on the status of your visa app? Are you able to contact your CO directly?

Thanks.


----------



## eserethj14

liandra said:


> Hi eserethj14,
> 
> It's just the beginning of May. I'm sure it'll arrive soon. You're lucky that your CO told you it'll be finalized on April/May.
> 
> Just wondering, when did you last speak with your CO? How come you guys know that the decision will come at a specific time? We are waiting for my husband's visa to be approved (we're applying for a spouse visa). We lodged in Sept and he has submitted the additional requirements asked by the CO last December and since then, we haven't heard from the CO. How do you follow up on the status of your visa app? Are you able to contact your CO directly?
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Liandra, the last time my fiance emailed our CO was 18th April on our 9th month mark. We tried to ask her the status of my visa and she said that "her application will be allocated to a delegate for a final decision and expected allocation date is April-May 2014". My visa is also delayed because of my expired NBI (police clearance) which my CO asked me to get a new NBI clearance last 18th March. I was also wondering why they waited for my NBI to be expired while I can get it earlier. I also tried to call the embassy to follow up. You can ask your fiance to do that too. No, we cant contact our CO directly, you will be able to speak to a CSR which will be noted and forward to your CO. Hope this will help you a bit. Good luck to you and your fiance. Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## soontowed

jhosie said:


> hi soontowed are u a filipino or oz..filipino is your wife is there any i hve to comply im just asking who can sponsored me as same who sponsored pmv is that ok...need a show money when i apply tourist visa thnks


Hi josie yes I am a filipina. Yes your fiance can sponsor you both tourist or Pmv300.. tourist visa required statement of account.. but sometimes its misleading as your sponsor will shoulder every expenses that will occur, anyhow its Better to have them anyway.


----------



## Valkatron

My wife got an email today asking for a NBI clearance with dry seal and thumb mark and also a bridal and groom check from the NSO, with 28 days to supply them both. Pretty happy we had some contact 2 months exactly after we applied and have a name on the email.


----------



## jhosie

soontowed said:


> Hi josie yes I am a filipina. Yes your fiance can sponsor you both tourist or Pmv300.. tourist visa required statement of account.. but sometimes its misleading as your sponsor will shoulder every expenses that will occur, anyhow its Better to have them anyway.


hi thnks for the info have any idea how much do i prefer the bank acct r u still in the phil wer did u apply your pmv n tourist visa thanks


----------



## soontowed

jhosie said:


> hi thnks for the info have any idea how much do i prefer the bank acct r u still in the phil wer did u apply your pmv n tourist visa thanks


... I applied both here in Hongkong... Oz consulate here accept eps, visa and credit card, I used my eps in paying, they dont accept cash..Subclass visitor 2visa 600 now cost 1,100hk dollar..


----------



## kaeuqs88

Hi everyone, 

My GF just lodged the PMV a few days ago at Manila. As you all know you have to order your Birth certificate and Cenomar from the NSO and they send it to the Australian Embassy. She is trying to do it online and is confused what to put down as a reference number for the order. Where do you get it? or do you just make one up? 

Thanks


----------



## Marianina

kaeuqs88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My GF just lodged the PMV a few days ago at Manila. As you all know you have to order your Birth certificate and Cenomar from the NSO and they send it to the Australian Embassy. She is trying to do it online and is confused what to put down as a reference number for the order. Where do you get it? or do you just make one up?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I'm trying hard to recall where I found my reference number when I lodged my PMV in 2012. (No, you don't make one up.) Okay, I went through my files and yes, the reference number was on the email from Immi advising me to submit the docs. I hope she finds it.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## jhosie

Marianina said:


> Hi, I'm trying hard to recall where I found my reference number when I lodged my PMV in 2012. (No, you don't make one up.) Okay, I went through my files and yes, the reference number was on the email from Immi advising me to submit the docs. I hope she finds it.
> 
> Good luck with your application.


hi maria u mean if evr lodging pmv im not including my nso n cenomar i wait embassy when i go online n send to them


----------



## jhosie

Marianina said:


> Hi, I'm trying hard to recall where I found my reference number when I lodged my PMV in 2012. (No, you don't make one up.) Okay, I went through my files and yes, the reference number was on the email from Immi advising me to submit the docs. I hope she finds it.
> 
> Good luck with your application.


hi maria u mean if evr lodging pmv im not including my nso n cenomar i wait embassy when i go online n send to them


----------



## Marianina

jhosie said:


> hi maria u mean if evr lodging pmv im not including my nso n cenomar i wait embassy when i go online n send to them


Hi jhosie, yes in my case, I waited for their advise via email because they did give me a reference number which needed to be quoted on the NSO online order. I suppose this is for good order's sake; imagine Aus Immi receiving random NSO docs from individuals and having no control/reference number to link them to.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Valkatron

My wife got an email asking for an AOM and new NBI clearance on the 5th, asking her to directly send the AOM to the embassy but it didn't say anywhere to put a reference number. Hopefully they get it.


----------



## travellor

You will get an email pretty soon after your application has been received by embassy via VIA....this email will contain your HAP ID...it is basically a notification for you to do your medical at one of two facilities.....your results with this ID will be sent directly to embassy.


----------



## ozyone

*Granted*

Finally wifes visa granted.

Thanks to all for contributing such a wealth of information on this forum.

Application Date: August 2013
From: Philippines
Visa Subclass: 309/100 
Application Made via: Paper
Agent used: no
Medicals submitted: September 2013
Police Checks submitted: September 2013
Visa Granted: May 16 2014 / Granted 100


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Oyzone - Wonderful news. Enjoy your new life together in Oz. Thanks for sharing your details with us all. Best wishes to you both.
 MABUHAY 



ozyone said:


> Finally wife's visa granted.
> 
> Thanks to all for contributing such a wealth of information on this forum.
> 
> Application Date: August 2013
> From: Philippines
> Visa Subclass: 309/100
> Application Made via: Paper
> Agent used: no
> Medicals submitted: September 2013
> Police Checks submitted: September 2013
> Visa Granted: May 16 2014 / Granted 100


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone,

Finally, CFO Manila is now offering online appointment!


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally, CFO Manila is now offering online appointment!


Thank goodness! It's about time!

Thanks for the information, wishful.


----------



## e_wolfe

ozyone said:


> Finally wifes visa granted.
> 
> Thanks to all for contributing such a wealth of information on this forum.
> 
> Application Date: August 2013
> From: Philippines
> Visa Subclass: 309/100
> Application Made via: Paper
> Agent used: no
> Medicals submitted: September 2013
> Police Checks submitted: September 2013
> Visa Granted: May 16 2014 / Granted 100


Congratulation ozyone! That's great news. Hopefully my wife's visa will be granted next month given we have the same case officer and applied a month after you.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally, CFO Manila is now offering online appointment!


About time, just need to extend it to the Cebu office.

My fiancee has already done hers, but had to line up at 5.30am to make sure she got a spot.


----------



## soontowed

mexiwi said:


> About time, just need to extend it to the Cebu office.
> 
> My fiancee has already done hers, but had to line up at 5.30am to make sure she got a spot.


Hi everyone can anyone explain to me..After 2 months into lodging my paper,... I got a call and email from Aus consulate. Its about deed of poll.. because I am using in my passport a different year of birth and I have submitted my affidavit from atty about my birth and pass discrepancy. Now they want me to submit deed of poll detailing them when did i change my passport.. I am in hongkong can someone advice me what is the best thing to do.


----------



## nickitynoc

Hi everyone, noob here! 

This thread's been quite helpful, thanks to every one of you taking the time to walk us through the maze that is immigration policy and procedures!

I applied for a 309/100 (Partner - De facto) and received the acknowledgement letter on May 8 for my NSO birth certificate and health check. I requested for a birth certificate (as per e-cencus.ph) on May 9, and I completed my meds on May 10. So far no other docs have been requested.

As I've been reading through this thread I noted some of you applied for a 309 but were granted 100. I'm aware that you can go straight to permanent residence if you and your partner have been in a "long-term partner relationship" for at least 3 years, or 2 years if there are children. My question is, does this mean my partner and I would need to have lived together for 3 years? We don't have kids.

The date I declared that we decided to commit to a mutually shared life to the exclusion of all other (or the date we became exclusive and decided we wanted to be with each other for long term) was Oct 2010. However my partner was in Oz for work and so we carried on with a long-distance relationship. He visited me 4 times in 2011, but it was not until Jan 2012 that he relocated to Manila for good. We started to live together in May 2012. 

So we've lived together for 2 years now and we were in a long-distance relationship for 1 year and a bit. In total we've been together exclusively for more than 3 years. Do you guys think this would count towards the 3-year requirement for PR?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nickity - no, it would not. It has to be a three-year de facto relationship, and generally people aren't counted as de facto until they've lived together on a permanent basis.


----------



## merida

ozyone said:


> Finally wifes visa granted. Thanks to all for contributing such a wealth of information on this forum. Application Date: August 2013 From: Philippines Visa Subclass: 309/100 Application Made via: Paper Agent used: no Medicals submitted: September 2013 Police Checks submitted: September 2013 Visa Granted: May 16 2014 / Granted 100


Congrats. The long wait is finally over.


----------



## ozyone

Thanks all,

Tickets booked. Wife and son will be here next week. It will be a nice reunion after a year apart.


----------



## perthgal8

*Hello*

Hello guys I have some question.. We applied through migration agent and we understand that our agent should be the one to communicate with the embassy regarding our visa status.

However, our agent is not doing any action in following up our visa. We asked them to follow-up our visa last March, seemed they're hesitant to do it until processing times 9-12 mos is still ongoing..After insisting, they did contact the embassy. The immigration said ours is likely be finalized in or before May. But until now no news..

My sponsor would like to call the immigration and inquire abt our visa but since we have agent we are restricted from doing any communication with the embassy. Is this true or my sponsor can still call the embassy without our agent knowing it?.... Tnx


----------



## eserethj14

Hi guys, we are very happy to hear the good news that we have been waiting for so long. Finally I got my visa grant today...i waited for 10 months and 5 days. To those who are still waiting, please be patient and keep on praying, dont lose hope...the right time will come. Thank you guys for all your help. I am very happy to be a part of this forum. Goodluck to all of us. God Bless you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

FINALLY! Congrats, Esereth! You definitely waited your fair share of time... so glad you finally got it.


----------



## eserethj14

CollegeGirl said:


> FINALLY! Congrats, Esereth! You definitely waited your fair share of time... so glad you finally got it.


Thank you so much CG! We've been on a lot of stress with my visa. It was delayed because of my NBI (police clearance) was expired last March and I have to get a new one and also my annulment papers they have to double checked in the courthouse so it took awhile and my pevious CO was transferred to another unit and assigned me a new one. It has been a roller coaster with my visa but its all worth it now. Thank you to my baby for being so patient and has been very supportive with me. Thank you guys!


----------



## e_wolfe

Congratulations eserethj! That's great news! It's our 8 month mark today.

__________________
*Application Date*: 24 September 2013
*From*: Philippines
*Visa Subclass*: 309 Partner Temporary Offshore
*Application Method*: Paper
*Agent Used*: No
*Police Checks Submitted*: 24 September 2013
*Medicals Submitted*: 09 Oct 2013
*Case Officer Assigned*: 15 November 2013
*Additional Docs Submitted*: (CEMAR) 21 November 2013
*Visa Granted*: Not Yet


----------



## perthgal8

Our 9 month today... Waiting....... God bless us all who are in this waiting game...


----------



## soontowed

Good luck to all of you... they are about to push me in the oven in few more weeks I will be sentence


----------



## perthgal8

Hi to all,

Finally, our long wait is over. After 9 mos and 2 days, my visa is granted... Thank you to all the people in this forum... 

Goodluck to all.. God hears all prayers..


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Perthgal - Wonderful news. May your life together in Oz be wonderful too. Mabuhay Mate! 



perthgal8 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Finally, our long wait is over. After 9 mos and 2 days, my visa is granted... Thank you to all the people in this forum...
> 
> Goodluck to all.. God hears all prayers..


----------



## e_wolfe

perthgal8 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Finally, our long wait is over. After 9 mos and 2 days, my visa is granted... Thank you to all the people in this forum...
> 
> Goodluck to all.. God hears all prayers..


Congratulations perthgal.


----------



## Mooang17

Congratulations Perthgal!


----------



## Aussieboy07

*congrats*



ozyone said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> Tickets booked. Wife and son will be here next week. It will be a nice reunion after a year apart.


Nice to see a family reunited, I guess as well as being excited you are probably a bit nervous after being apart for so long. I know I was!


----------



## eddiecabz

hello all... can you please assist. Im currently in Australia and My pmv wil expire in Sept and my fiance and I will be getting married this month and after we will start the process for the 802/801. Anyone has done same, could you please advised if same paperwork was completed as the PMV as I have had a look at the checklist and requirements and forms to be completed looks to be the same as the PMV applications. Look forward to all your reply. Thank you


----------



## Mish

eddiecabz said:


> hello all... can you please assist. Im currently in Australia and My pmv wil expire in Sept and my fiance and I will be getting married this month and after we will start the process for the 802/801. Anyone has done same, could you please advised if same paperwork was completed as the PMV as I have had a look at the checklist and requirements and forms to be completed looks to be the same as the PMV applications. Look forward to all your reply. Thank you


We provided the same and also extra stuff like wedding pics and movies tickets etc. Updated our statements and 2 x 888 statements. We applied online but just wrote "see attached" where they ask you to write because could not be bothered condensing everything down. It is a very fast process.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Thanks aussiesteve,
> 
> Yea...so...i submitted my application online and then at the bottom of the attachment list of things i should provide, there is a link of "organise your health examination" and i clicked and filled the form that i get a referral letter and HAP ID.
> 
> so, does it mean i already able to do my health examination? Because if i wasn't mistaken, i read somewhere else that applicants need to wait for the CO to advise them when to do the health examination.
> 
> I am a little bit confused here....anyone can confirm it?
> 
> Thanks before


I also had my Referral Letter and HAP ID when applying online. I already did my Medical Examinations. I thought that having it before lodging my application will be good so I will know if I have some health problems. Thanks God, I had a good health. Now it will be very easy to lodge my application knowing I am ok with my health.


----------



## Valkatron

Does anyone check this site very often? Does it mean much?

As of 09 June 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category	Application Lodgement Dates*
Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300)	15 April 2014
Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
Career (116) 04 February 2014
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
Citizenship by Descent 20 May 2014

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## jassy28

hi, im jassy, from philippines,

my fiance and i are planning to get a PMV, 
we are planning to get married next year, here in philippines, but, we are having a hard time getting a LETTER from a marriage celebrant, since they are asking us get a marriage license. ( marriage license will be expired after 4 months from the date issued ) 

any tips/suggestions/advice on this? 

my husband to be, doesnt want to get an agent, he wants us to do it by ourselves,
we are genuinely inlove with each other since the first day we met.
we've been " in a relationship for 7 months". he went here to see me nov 2013 for 14 days, then i went to AUS for a tour visa for 11 days, and we went to SG last may for 4 days. so we both met each others family.


----------



## aussiesteve

jassy28 said:


> hi, im jassy, from philippines,
> 
> my fiance and i are planning to get a PMV,
> we are planning to get married next year, here in philippines, but, we are having a hard time getting a LETTER from a marriage celebrant, since they are asking us get a marriage license. ( marriage license will be expired after 4 months from the date issued )
> 
> any tips/suggestions/advice on this?
> 
> my husband to be, doesnt want to get an agent, he wants us to do it by ourselves,
> we are genuinely inlove with each other since the first day we met.
> we've been " in a relationship for 7 months". he went here to see me nov 2013 for 14 days, then i went to AUS for a tour visa for 11 days, and we went to SG last may for 4 days. so we both met each others family.


Hi Jassy 
You need to think twice about not engaging an agent as your husband to be has made the most basic of errors.
A PMV allows you to travel to Australia, where you must marry your partner within 9 months, that is why they ask for a notice of intention to marry, it MUST be from an Australian celebrant. If you married in the Philippines before your visa was granted you would have to apply to have the visa changed to a partner visa.
They require at lot of evidence to prove a genuine relationship for a PMV but the evidence to prove a partner visa is twice as much. Just being married is NOT enough to prove a genuine relationship.
I would suggest you read though this forum and note the very informative posts from those who have already been through the process, they explain clearly the level of evidence they have provided to prove their relationship.
Good luck.


----------



## jassy28

ok, thank you so much 

that now made sense, 
well, as far as we both know, we have most of the requirements needed,
but yes, i do think we need to gather more information before lodging the visa
will we be interviewed for this visa? 

i clearly admit that i have no idea on how to get this one, i did got a tourist visa and lodge it on my own, but, yes i agree, we need to look though it more  ♥


----------



## aussiesteve

jassy28 said:


> ok, thank you so much
> 
> that now made sense,
> well, as far as we both know, we have most of the requirements needed,
> but yes, i do think we need to gather more information before lodging the visa
> will we be interviewed for this visa?
> 
> i clearly admit that i have no idea on how to get this one, i did got a tourist visa and lodge it on my own, but, yes i agree, we need to look though it more  ♥


You may get a phone interview but that dosent always happen.
You probably do have enough for a PMV, you have met in person, met and each others families. Make sure you follow some the excellent check lists posted to the forum by other users and you will have no problems. Just remember if you.get married in the Philippines first the whole thing becomes a lot more difficult. Come to Australia , get married here, apply for your temporary permanent resident visa and then go and have a ceremony in the Philippines, easiest solution! I know I did it


----------



## jassy28

aussiesteve said:


> You may get a phone interview but that dosent always happen.
> You probably do have enough for a PMV, you have met in person, met and each others families. Make sure you follow some the excellent check lists posted to the forum by other users and you will have no problems. Just remember if you.get married in the Philippines first the whole thing becomes a lot more difficult. Come to Australia , get married here, apply for your temporary permanent resident visa and then go and have a ceremony in the Philippines, easiest solution! I know I did it


youve been really helpful  that made things a bit clearer, 
another question pls, if you wont mind ? we talk and message each other in viber facebook, skype, almost every minute, it made our compilation turn up to thounsand sheets.. do i have to send all of it to know we constantly talk?


----------



## aussiesteve

jassy28 said:


> youve been really helpful  that made things a bit clearer,
> another question pls, if you wont mind ? we talk and message each other in viber facebook, skype, almost every minute, it made our compilation turn up to thounsand sheets.. do i have to send all of it to know we constantly talk?


No you don't have to send every page, people here on this forum have given examples of their logs, you are better to show continuous contact over a period of time rather than detail of each contact.


----------



## sugarstoned

aussiesteve said:


> You may get a phone interview but that dosent always happen. You probably do have enough for a PMV, you have met in person, met and each others families. Make sure you follow some the excellent check lists posted to the forum by other users and you will have no problems. Just remember if you.get married in the Philippines first the whole thing becomes a lot more difficult. Come to Australia , get married here, apply for your temporary permanent resident visa and then go and have a ceremony in the Philippines, easiest solution! I know I did it


Hi there!

I would have to disagree with aussiesteve on getting married in the Philippines make things a lot more difficult. My experience was generally good. Got married in Cebu City and then applied for Spouse Visa. If I remember correctly, the 12 months living together condition is waived once you are married. Hubby and I didnt live together for that long as he was based in Sydney while I in Cebu. You do need to supply a lot of evidence tho that the relationship is genuine and that includes a lotta pics, skype/messenger logs, etc.

But bottom line is, as long as you got enough evidence regardless if its a PMV or Spouse visa then you should be good. But like what aussiesteve said, read and research on everything related to the type of visa you have decided on. Good luck! 

sugarstoned


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's actually a common misconception that the PMV means you have to marry in Australia. You can actually marry anywhere in the world, but you have to wait until your visa is granted, fly to Australia to activate your visa, and THEN get married anywhere in the world you want to. You DO have to provide a letter from your celebrant, however, for the PMV - that's not optional. And since it's impossible to know when your PMV is going to be granted for sure, sounds like it'd be difficult to do in the Philippines as your visa likely won't be granted in the four months your marriage license lasts.

From the Partner Migration Booklet, Page 32:


> If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, your marriage can take place either in or outside Australia, but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage takes place.


----------



## lady2014

Hi 

Just a question regarding "Partner Visa" (the second stage after PMV) Were actually sorting things out and lodge it before he leaves for work. Anyway is it okay if we live apart as he needed to work in different city for a year (ex. im in Sydney and him working at Queensland) Will this affect our visa? Is it also true that immigration do surprise visit while your partner visa is on-going? Thanks in advance this would be a big help.


----------



## sugarstoned

lady2014 said:


> Hi Just a question regarding "Partner Visa" (the second stage after PMV) Were actually sorting things out and lodge it before he leaves for work. Anyway is it okay if we live apart as he needed to work in different city for a year (ex. im in Sydney and him working at Queensland) Will this affect our visa? Is it also true that immigration do surprise visit while your partner visa is on-going? Thanks in advance this would be a big help.


Hi,

I havent heard of anything that involves surprise visits but I do know they do phone interviews on some ocassion. In my opinion living apart has some effect on the visa and you have to give compelling evidence that you are in a genuine marriage. Good luck!

sugarstoned


----------



## MaryMar

Hello All,

I believe we have C/O --SB too as this is the only correspondence we have had since we submitted our PMV Jan 2014 @ Via Center Makati. It was funny email request too, the reason why it was funny we had already submitted the documents which had been authenticated @ town hall by the by the registered lawyer which naturally attracted a fee for the service, however as you can see below we were caught out and additional expenses to provide this way  below is their request, which we received 11th Feb 2014

Bridal check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant
from the NSO. To request for the CENOMAR/Advisory, please go to the e-census
website (e-Census Home Page) and request for the document. For the DELIVERY
ADDRESS (where the document will be sent/delivered), please check the box for
"Deliver the document to this embassy" portion and choose Australian Embassy Manila
from the drop-down box/menu. This is to ensure that the document will be delivered
directly to the embassy, and not to the applicant. (Please note that we only accept NSO
documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure).

Anyone been caught by this ?
Cheers


----------



## sugarstoned

MaryMar said:


> Hello All, I believe we have C/O --SB too as this is the only correspondence we have had since we submitted our PMV Jan 2014 @ Via Center Makati. It was funny email request too, the reason why it was funny we had already submitted the documents which had been authenticated @ town hall by the by the registered lawyer which naturally attracted a fee for the service, however as you can see below we were caught out and additional expenses to provide this way  below is their request, which we received 11th Feb 2014 Bridal check (Certificate of No Marriage or Advisory on Marriages) for the applicant from the NSO. To request for the CENOMAR/Advisory, please go to the e-census website (e-Census Home Page) and request for the document. For the DELIVERY ADDRESS (where the document will be sent/delivered), please check the box for "Deliver the document to this embassy" portion and choose Australian Embassy Manila from the drop-down box/menu. This is to ensure that the document will be delivered directly to the embassy, and not to the applicant. (Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure). Anyone been caught by this ? Cheers


Hi MaryMar,

They only accept NSO documents straight from NSO meanig you have to request for the documents online and NSO will deliver it straight to Aus embassy in Manila. It has been like that for the past 2 years.


----------



## MaryMar

Thanks Sugarstoned must have missed that part


----------



## MaryMar

Off the topic a little how do you have your time line appear under your response etc?


----------



## sugarstoned

MaryMar said:


> Off the topic a little how do you have your time line appear under your response etc?


Youre welcome! We are here to help each other  and about my signature, it was sticky'd somewhere. I will find it for you when I am on the laptop. I am on the iphone app version of the site at the moment. 

sugarstoned


----------



## eddiecabz

Mish said:


> We provided the same and also extra stuff like wedding pics and movies tickets etc. Updated our statements and 2 x 888 statements. We applied online but just wrote "see attached" where they ask you to write because could not be bothered condensing everything down. It is a very fast process.


Thank you Mish.. one more questions please. Re: Police Clearance. Did you have to provide an NBI Police clearance, if so, how can I apply from here in OZ. Or can I supply them with a police clearance from OZ?


----------



## Mish

eddiecabz said:


> Thank you Mish.. one more questions please. Re: Police Clearance. Did you have to provide an NBI Police clearance, if so, how can I apply from here in OZ. Or can I supply them with a police clearance from OZ?


We provided them with no police checks for the 820 from pmv application.


----------



## liandra

eserethj14 said:


> hello everyone! Is there anyone here who was approved over 10months of their PMV or spousal visa? I am still waiting on my PMV 300, it has been 9 months & 14 days. But my CO promised the decision will come between April/May. I hope it will come soon as it is very depressing to wait especially if you don't have a job anymore. Goodluck to all of us waiting.


Hi eserethj. Just wondering, has your visa app been approved yet?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

perthgal8 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Finally, our long wait is over. After 9 mos and 2 days, my visa is granted... Thank you to all the people in this forum...
> 
> Goodluck to all.. God hears all prayers..


It seems that Applications form the Philippines takes many months to wait. Did someone here had their visa grant in less than 9 months?


----------



## MaryMar

the PMV i received a email from there the other day and they are aiming for 9 month mark  so we are stilll aiming for xmas in Oz


----------



## Marianina

eddiecabz said:


> Thank you Mish.. one more questions please. Re: Police Clearance. Did you have to provide an NBI Police clearance, if so, how can I apply from here in OZ. Or can I supply them with a police clearance from OZ?


Hi eddiecabz, when I applied for 820 last year, the document checklist included both NBI Clearance as well as AFP (Aus Federal Police) Clearance for applicants who have stayed in Australia for an aggregate period of 12 months or more. I was able to submit my old NBI clearance from my PMV application only because it was still valid. If yours will have expired by the time you apply for an 820, I think you may be asked for a new one. For this you can refer to the Philippine consulate's advice on NBI Clearance renewal which is on their website (for Sydney, but I suppose it's the same in other consulates located in other states or for that matter, our embassy in the ACT): I hope anyone who has had their NBI Clearance expire before lodging their 820 can confirm this.

NBI Clearance

I hope this helps.


----------



## council

MissPhilippines62 said:


> It seems that Applications form the Philippines takes many months to wait. Did someone here had their visa grant in less than 9 months?


I got mine in 201 days (6 months, 19 days)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not that long ago, when I first found this form (October 2012), applicants from the Philippines had the shortest wait time of any country here - an average of 4 months. Sadly, just like the embassies in the rest of the world, they likely saw a huge surge in applications and equally huge budget cuts which didn't permit them to hire additional case officers to handle the newly-heightened work load.


----------



## jhosie

sugarstoned said:


> Hi MaryMar,
> 
> They only accept NSO documents straight from NSO meanig you have to request for the documents online and NSO will deliver it straight to Aus embassy in Manila. It has been like that for the past 2 years.


hows your pmv visa marymar...


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Hello!

Most 820 applicants that I know that comes from PMV wasn't asked to provide NBI except me. CO's do things in different ways, it's their discretion to ask and not ask particular documents. Some CO's are quite critical about documents. In my case I get a new NBI before I departed Philippines. Because I just anticipate that I will be needing it later on for my Onshore application.(and I was right).

For those still waiting for their PMV and those who already had their visa. I would suggest you get a new NBI before you leave Philippines it takes 1 yr. before it will expire and it only cost less than 200pesos. Don't just take on what other people said that it won't be required as you already submitted one from your PMV, maybe not but what if you need it and your already here in Australia. It's hard to obtain Philippine documents when your abroad. You can go to Philippine consulate to request NBI it will cost you AUD$45(expensive) and it takes months to get it, not to mention if you live in country area you gonna need to travel to your nearest consulate. Thanks


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> Not that long ago, when I first found this form (October 2012), applicants from the Philippines had the shortest wait time of any country here - an average of 4 months. Sadly, just like the embassies in the rest of the world, they likely saw a huge surge in applications and equally huge budget cuts which didn't permit them to hire additional case officers to handle the newly-heightened work load.


Oh wow! Good luck who newly applied for a visa then. It will be a long wait for all of us.


----------



## aussiesteve

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello!
> 
> Most 820 applicants that I know that comes from PMV wasn't asked to provide NBI except me. CO's do things in different ways, it's their discretion to ask and not ask particular documents. Some CO's are quite critical about documents. In my case I get a new NBI before I departed Philippines. Because I just anticipate that I will be needing it later on for my Onshore application.(and I was right).
> 
> For those still waiting for their PMV and those who already had their visa. I would suggest you get a new NBI before you leave Philippines it takes 1 yr. before it will expire and it only cost less than 200pesos. Don't just take on what other people said that it won't be required as you already submitted one from your PMV, maybe not but what if you need it and your already here in Australia. It's hard to obtain Philippine documents when your abroad. You can go to Philippine consulate to request NBI it will cost you AUD$45(expensive) and it takes months to get it, not to mention if you live in country area you gonna need to travel to your nearest consulate. Thanks


Problem is they don't accept hard copies of any documentation from the NSO any more. They only accept electronic copies sent directly to them by the NSO which is done easily on line.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

aussiesteve said:


> Problem is they don't accept hard copies of any documentation from the NSO any more. They only accept electronic copies sent directly to them by the NSO which is done easily on line.


Hello Aussiesteve!

I understand what your saying mate, but I am not referring to NSO documents, I was talking about NBI clearance which can only be obtain through NBI Office.

And as far as NSO online ordering thing it has been like that since 2011. But I think only DIAC manila only imposed that NSO direct delivery (I am not sure) bco'z when I apply onshore, Immigration Brisbane Office didn't asked me this online NSO, they just said certified copy of my Birth Cert, certified copy of my Annulment decree etc..

Thank u.


----------



## Ladyjane

MissPhilippines62 said:


> It seems that Applications form the Philippines takes many months to wait. Did someone here had their visa grant in less than 9 months?


Hello there I am from the Philippines and my Prospective Marriage Visa was approved within 4 months. So yes it is possible to get your visa granted earlier.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Ladyjane said:


> Hello there I am from the Philippines and my Prospective Marriage Visa was approved within 4 months. So yes it is possible to get your visa granted earlier.


Great hearing this from someone in the Philippines. When did you lodge your application? Was it online or paper application? Thanks


----------



## Ladyjane

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Great hearing this from someone in the Philippines. When did you lodge your application? Was it online or paper application? Thanks


Thanks MissPhilippines62. It came as a surprise indeed. It was in paper and lodged in the Philippines sometime in April 2013 and got approved August 2013.


----------



## aussiesteve

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello Aussiesteve!
> 
> I understand what your saying asks for but I am not referring to NSO documents, I was talking about NBI clearance which can only be obtain through NBI Office.
> 
> And as far as NSO online ordering thing it has been like that since 2011. But I think only DIAC manila only imposed that NSO direct delivery (I am not sure) bco'z when I apply onshore, Immigration Brisbane Office didn't asked me this online NSO, they just said certified copy of my Birth Cert, certified copy of my Annulment decree etc..
> 
> Thank u.


Thanks for the clarification, how strange? No wonder people get confused trying to meet the various departmental requirements!


----------



## MaryMar

From the different forums I have been reading it appears PMV 300 Submitted about April 2013 have been approved fairly quickly, I mean some around 3-4 month time frame. I agree with above it appears there has been an influx of submissions and the C/O work load increased hence the slower processing time. The contact i have had with them they are aiming for 9 month time frame, but like everything there are many factors involved, where/ how you submitted, C/O, evidence etc


----------



## MissPhilippines62

I just wish the ONLINE procedure will make a difference. Still hoping that processing will be a lot faster


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> Thanks MissPhilippines62. It came as a surprise indeed. It was in paper and lodged in the Philippines sometime in April 2013 and got approved August 2013.


hi sis im just asking when u submit your declaration in your previous pmv from your friends is that handwritten or u computerized it n sign by them


----------



## e_wolfe

My wife's 9 month mark tomorrow. Hope that means our wait is nearly over. My wife did have to send updated passport details recently, as she just got a new passport. Best of luck to others that are still waiting.

PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
Medicals: 09 October 2013
Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
Case Officer: M.S.
Date granted: Still Waiting


----------



## Ladyjane

jhosie said:


> hi sis im just asking when u submit your declaration in your previous pmv from your friends is that handwritten or u computerized it n sign by them


For Statutory Declaration we just used the form 888. You basically just let your friends fill it up, sign it, have it certified. We attached certified copy of the proof of citizenship. In our case passports were attached.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hi to all,

I am not sure if this is going to be the right thread to share the link below for the CHECKLIST for us Filipinos who would want to lodge their application for Migration (PMV for example) soon. This Checklist was updated this June 25, 2014 so it means, this is the latest so far.

Application Checklists - Australian Embassy

Hope this can help many.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Valkatron said:


> Does anyone check this site very often? Does it mean much?
> 
> As of 09 June 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category	Application Lodgement Dates*
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300)	15 April 2014
> Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
> Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
> Career (116) 04 February 2014
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
> Citizenship by Descent 20 May 2014
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


NO changes as of June 30 

As of 30 June 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300) 15 April 2014
Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
Career (116) 04 February 2014
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
Citizenship by Descent 20 May 2014


----------



## MissPhilippines62

e_wolfe said:


> My wife's 9 month mark tomorrow. Hope that means our wait is nearly over. My wife did have to send updated passport details recently, as she just got a new passport. Best of luck to others that are still waiting.
> 
> PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
> Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
> Medicals: 09 October 2013
> Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
> Case Officer: M.S.
> Date granted: Still Waiting


Was your visa been granted? Any updates?


----------



## Valkatron

MissPhilippines62 said:


> NO changes as of June 30
> 
> As of 30 June 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300) 15 April 2014
> Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
> Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
> Career (116) 04 February 2014
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
> Citizenship by Descent 20 May 2014


Hopefully it is just because the end of financial year now, and they will move quick


----------



## e_wolfe

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Was your visa been granted? Any updates?


Not granted yet. I rang the embassy last week - but still no update.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

e_wolfe said:


> Not granted yet. I rang the embassy last week - but still no update.


Maybe you will get it within this month now. Let's pray for it. Good Luck!


----------



## liandra

e_wolfe said:


> Not granted yet. I rang the embassy last week - but still no update.


We are on the same boat. My husband's visa was lodged Sept 24. We emailed the immig 2 weeks ago and they said that the visa will likely be finalized on or before june 2014. Hopefully it'll be approved very soon!


----------



## e_wolfe

liandra said:


> We are on the same boat. My husband's visa was lodged Sept 24. We emailed the immig 2 weeks ago and they said that the visa will likely be finalized on or before june 2014. Hopefully it'll be approved very soon!


I rang the embassy again today and this time they were kind enough to forward my call to my wife's case officer. The case officer advised that they are waiting to be told how many applications they can process in this new financial year. They expect to find out sometime this month. The case officer said that my wife's visa should be processed by the end of this month, but it all depends on when they find out the new quota for this financial year. So it looks like it will be over 10 months from application to outcome for my wife. Hope the long wait can come to an end soon for all of us who have been waiting so long.

PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
Medicals: 09 October 2013
Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
Case Officer: M.S.
Date granted: Still Waiting


----------



## Valkatron

Only been waiting 4 months, but would like it now! Hopefully they get a big quota of visas and we all get accepted.


----------



## Valkatron

Just a quick question, did anyone else have JM as their case officer? I am assuming she is ours since she signed her name on our correspondence.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Valkatron - we only use initials for COs on this forum. FYI. Going to edit your post to change her name to just her initials.


----------



## Valkatron

Sure, sorry. I thought it was weird that I got a full name in my correspondence and everyone else only seemed to get initials!


----------



## CollegeGirl

No worries.


----------



## sugarstoned

Valkatron said:


> Sure, sorry. I thought it was weird that I got a full name in my correspondence and everyone else only seemed to get initials!


Hi Valkatron,

We all know the full names of our CO but as per the forum rules, we are only allowed to post their initials. Just clarifying to avoid confusion.

Best of luck, 
sugarstoned


----------



## MissPhilippines62

MissPhilippines62 said:


> NO changes as of June 30
> 
> As of 30 June 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300) 15 April 2014
> Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
> Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
> Career (116) 04 February 2014
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
> Citizenship by Descent 20 May 2014


HERE IS AN UPDATE:

As of 3 July 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300) 26 May 2014
Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
Career (116) 04 February 2014
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
Citizenship by Descent 1 July 2014

Good news for all of us who are waiting


----------



## Valkatron

My wife just got a call from the Manila embassy, they have "misplaced" our new NBI and CENOMAR, and only just waited til now to call us and ask if we had sent it. So annoying.


----------



## aussiesteve

Valkatron said:


> My wife just got a call from the Manila embassy, they have "misplaced" our new NBI and CENOMAR, and only just waited til now to call us and ask if we had sent it. So annoying.


It's more fun in the Philippines! !
Why am I not surprised?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Oh no. This is not good. But at least they have been honest to admit their shortcomings. They owe one. They should rush your application as your reward hahaha


----------



## Valkatron

That would be the best outcome. The thing that annoys me most is that the thing gets sent straight to the NSO to the embassy! And the other thing is delivered by their OWN courier!

Like you said, it's more fun in the Philippines!


----------



## aussiesteve

Valkatron said:


> That would be the best outcome. The thing that annoys me most is that the thing gets sent straight to the NSO to the embassy! And the other thing is delivered by their OWN courier!
> 
> Like you said, it's more fun in the Philippines!


Yeah the very fact that they are asking if you sent the documents indicates they know you did !!!


----------



## liandra

Valkatron said:


> My wife just got a call from the Manila embassy, they have "misplaced" our new NBI and CENOMAR, and only just waited til now to call us and ask if we had sent it. So annoying.


you're still lucky they informed you! even if they took their time informing you, at least they told you. my husband submitted his docs in one of the center (not sure if it was DIAC or PIASI). after a few months, we followed up, turns out they didn't lodge the papers at all because they lost some of the papers. they could have easily called us! months gone to waste!


----------



## sugarstoned

Valkatron said:


> My wife just got a call from the Manila embassy, they have "misplaced" our new NBI and CENOMAR, and only just waited til now to call us and ask if we had sent it. So annoying.


That's very incompetent. Tsk tsk


----------



## MissPhilippines62

This is just disgusting. Come to think of it that everyone here has done there best for their application. Paid a very big amount of money for the application and will just be treated carelessly. Let us just hope that they will be professional enough and take their responsibilities seriously. Time is so precious to everyone not to mention hard earned money.


----------



## Valkatron

Well, it is good news. They found the stuff and said they received it in May. No idea why they wouldn't just attach it to our application at soon as it arrives and stop all this shit from happening, but oh well.


----------



## aussiesteve

Valkatron said:


> Well, it is good news. They found the stuff and said they received it in May. No idea why they wouldn't just attach it to our application at soon as it arrives and stop all this shit from happening, but oh well.


Well that's a relief, i hope they put it on the top of the pile for you!


----------



## alon

*Visa Granted!*

so excited!


----------



## liandra

alon said:


> so excited!


congratulations! when did you lodge? did you apply for a spouse visa or pmv?


----------



## Valkatron

alon said:


> so excited!


Oh damn! Congrats! Well, your sig says Sept 17th last year, which is about 10 months.


----------



## Mooang17

Our 309 Granted today! Hello everyone! I want to thank all of you in this forum for being such a great inspiration and fountain of useful information Included in my application is my 14year old son hang on everyone yours is coming very soon too!


----------



## aussiesteve

Mooang17 said:


> Our 309 Granted today! Hello everyone! I want to thank all of you in this forum for being such a great inspiration and fountain of useful information Included in my application is my 14year old son hang on everyone yours is coming very soon too!


Congratulations


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you all. Especially your son. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Cheers.


----------



## liandra

Mooang17 said:


> Our 309 Granted today! Hello everyone! I want to thank all of you in this forum for being such a great inspiration and fountain of useful information Included in my application is my 14year old son hang on everyone yours is coming very soon too!


congratulations! how did you receive the grant? through email or snail mail? thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats, Mooang!!! Enjoy your life in Oz with your family!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Mooang17 said:


> Our 309 Granted today! Hello everyone! I want to thank all of you in this forum for being such a great inspiration and fountain of useful information Included in my application is my 14year old son hang on everyone yours is coming very soon too!


I have noticed that there are many visa approval this JULY. Let us hope this will be true to everyone who has applied for their visas. Including me of course  Congrats to you Mooang!


----------



## council

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I have noticed that there are many visa approval this JULY. Let us hope this will be true to everyone who has applied for their visas. Including me of course  Congrats to you Mooang!


Must be because it's the start of the financial year. 

Hope everyone gets their visas soon!


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Congratulations to you Mooang! So happy to hear. When did you lodged your visa?


----------



## luelladsouza

Congrats and the best 👍

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Valkatron

Mooang17 said:


> Our 309 Granted today! Hello everyone! I want to thank all of you in this forum for being such a great inspiration and fountain of useful information Included in my application is my 14year old son hang on everyone yours is coming very soon too!


Congrats! When did you apply?


----------



## lostangel

hi guys,
reading some of the post and good to hear that some already grant their visa.. My CO is M.S. and very friendly.. just having an issue with my medicals and doing some further laboratory.


----------



## lostangel

hi guys,
just want to ask about police check? when i lodged my application i also inlcuded nbi clearance is that enough?


----------



## Ladyjane

lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> just want to ask about police check? when i lodged my application i also inlcuded nbi clearance is that enough?


Hello lostangel,

For Philippines the NBI clearance is enough.


----------



## lostangel

hi ladyjane,
thanks a lot...its been 3mons since i lodged my application and for sure have to wait more months


----------



## council

lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> reading some of the post and good to hear that some already grant their visa.. My CO is M.S. and very friendly.. just having an issue with my medicals and doing some further laboratory.


True, MS was my CO and is friendly and accommodating indeed.


----------



## lostangel

council,
really? wow! she always reply to me nicely..how many mons before you received your visa?


----------



## Ladyjane

lostangel said:


> hi ladyjane,
> thanks a lot...its been 3mons since i lodged my application and for sure have to wait more months


You are most welcome. Not too sure which one you applied for but I hope you get it soon. My PMV was approved in 4 months applying from the Philippines. I guess we got lucky to get it faster eh.


----------



## council

lostangel said:


> council,
> really? wow! she always reply to me nicely..how many mons before you received your visa?


around 6 months, as my sig below mentions.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

hi lostangel,

if u have medical issue it might take a bit longer than usual processing time. Depends on your medical condition. so just hang on, stay positive. Cheers!


----------



## Mooang17

Hello Aussiesteve , College girl, Dinkum, Liandra, miss Philippines, madamoiselle_nina, valkatron! Thank you for sharing my joy I applied Aigust 24,2013 so 10months going 11 is how long ive waited. We learned about our grant from my partner as we we were on skype at that time & he called immi manila to check on the status as he was getting worried its taking too long & never heard from our case officer, so while we were on skype with each other the case officer said she will call back... After a few minutes my home phone rang here in Philippines and it was the case officer! She asked me a few questions about my annulment & asking if ive got the finality of it i said i dont but it is already annulled as it says on the marriage cert & nso, she said did you attend the court hearing i said i dont remember attending & she said how did you get your annulment if you didnt attend hearing? Oh my gosh my knees were shaking as i reallh felt ive done something wrong... I said i dont know but this i can tell you, everything i submitted is legitimate & by all means take your time to check as i rather wait long than for you to just deny my visa & crush our hope of being together again just cause you rush. Lots more basic questions yhen she said ok thank you. Then a few moments after that my ex husband called me he said immi just called asking if i signed the 1229 consent & if i know our son is migrating with you & other questions which satisfied the co. After i think 1hour, case officer called my partner & said ive already emailed your solicitor the decision. & my partner asked if it is good or bad news, co said good news! Sorry guys for this lengthy explanation just thought it might help someone. Thank you all so much! You will get yours soon too!


----------



## Mooang17

Hello, i would like to ask now that ive got the visa sent by my solicitor via email, is this it or should i be waiting for the original one to be able to leave Philippines? I have printed the visa grant from email but im worried if i need the original of it? Today i got a parcel from immi so i thought that might be the proper visa grant but it was all photos we submitted. I read in cfo that they need the original & photo copy of visa grant i would appreciate very much if you could enlighten me  thank you!


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Mooang17 said:


> Hello, i would like to ask now that ive got the visa sent by my solicitor via email, is this it or should i be waiting for the original one to be able to leave Philippines? I have printed the visa grant from email but im worried if i need the original of it? Today i got a parcel from immi so i thought that might be the proper visa grant but it was all photos we submitted. I read in cfo that they need the original & photo copy of visa grant i would appreciate very much if you could enlighten me  thank you!


Hi,
Your printed visa grant letter is fine. Australia doesn't need visa label anymore as the visa is already electronically link to your passport number that u provided when u lodged your application. In the event that u might lost your passport, or renew and u obtain new passport then you should notify DIAC so they can link your visa to your new passport number only if you obtain a new one but if not then nothing to worry about. CFo wants photocopy of your visa grant letter only. believed me that's fine. I did the same thing.


----------



## ozyone

Mooang17 said:


> Hello, i would like to ask now that ive got the visa sent by my solicitor via email, is this it or should i be waiting for the original one to be able to leave Philippines? I have printed the visa grant from email but im worried if i need the original of it? Today i got a parcel from immi so i thought that might be the proper visa grant but it was all photos we submitted. I read in cfo that they need the original & photo copy of visa grant i would appreciate very much if you could enlighten me  thank you!


Congratulations Mooang17,

The email grant is all we received and that has been fine. You will need the grant letter (Copy) for CFO, booking tickets especially if one way tickets. You will need your grant letter in Australia as well for Medicare, Social Security, Opening Bank Account, getting a cell phone account etc... You will busy the first week you get to Australia. Also if you have children make sure you have their immunisation history from Phil to update the Australian register at your local council and catch up on any immunisation that maybe required.

All the best...


----------



## Mooang17

Hello thank you Both for your input! appreciate it very much, If it helps, i honestly think my case officer just realized that my application has been nearing the end only when my partner called her repeatedly for 3consecutive days! For akmost 11months hwe were getting a bit worried as she hasnt been answering any emails from us & when he was here in Philippines he tried to speak to her but she wasnt available, so for 3 consecutive days he tried his best to speak to her leaving notes to the operator to relay ro our co. Thanks a lot & i would be praying for your grants too! You will all get it soon!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Mooang17 said:


> Hello Aussiesteve , College girl, Dinkum, Liandra, miss Philippines, madamoiselle_nina, valkatron! Thank you for sharing my joy I applied Aigust 24,2013 so 10months going 11 is how long ive waited. We learned about our grant from my partner as we we were on skype at that time & he called immi manila to check on the status as he was getting worried its taking too long & never heard from our case officer, so while we were on skype with each other the case officer said she will call back... After a few minutes my home phone rang here in Philippines and it was the case officer! She asked me a few questions about my annulment & asking if ive got the finality of it i said i dont but it is already annulled as it says on the marriage cert & nso, she said did you attend the court hearing i said i dont remember attending & she said how did you get your annulment if you didnt attend hearing? Oh my gosh my knees were shaking as i reallh felt ive done something wrong... I said i dont know but this i can tell you, everything i submitted is legitimate & by all means take your time to check as i rather wait long than for you to just deny my visa & crush our hope of being together again just cause you rush. Lots more basic questions yhen she said ok thank you. Then a few moments after that my ex husband called me he said immi just called asking if i signed the 1229 consent & if i know our son is migrating with you & other questions which satisfied the co. After i think 1hour, case officer called my partner & said ive already emailed your solicitor the decision. & my partner asked if it is good or bad news, co said good news! Sorry guys for this lengthy explanation just thought it might help someone. Thank you all so much! You will get yours soon too!


Congratulations, whilst I have not followed your experience. I am aware of some Aussie/PH relationships breaking up due to the father (absent or present) not agreeing to the move. I hope you find it in your heart to include your ex-husband in your child's life (facebook etc)


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congratulation Mooang17!

Your CO asking about your annulment its because there was kinda third party fraud issues before where a judge has been found guilty for issuance of multiple annulment decisions without hearing to both petitioner and respondent. DIAC manila now checked court records if the visa applicant has previous annulment. Your lucky your CO grant your visa right away. Lots of applicant before has been subject to supplying fraud documents to Immi and was given 28 days to explain their side and obtain evidence proving their innocence that they had nothing to do with the third party fraud. 

Wish u luck! all the best for ya..


----------



## travellor

Yes, we were so charged a year ago, six months in after lodgement. It all had to do with a corrupt judge in Cotabato court.....we had to jump thru hoops to prove it was above board and still they gave us a hard time. It was not until I confronted the senior officer that they relented and surprise surprise the next morning we had the grant.

7 months in and the wife loves it here except for this cold snap we are having......


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Aussieboy07 said:


> Congratulations, whilst I have not followed your experience. I am aware of some Aussie/PH relationships breaking up due to the father (absent or present) not agreeing to the move. I hope you find it in your heart to include your ex-husband in your child's life (facebook etc)


This long explanation of yours help me a lot since I also did not have any hearing held with my annulment. My ex-husband did not want to cooperate much and did not attend the hearing. Whew! this is a hard thing for like us who have been annulled.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Mooang17 said:


> Hello Aussiesteve , College girl, Dinkum, Liandra, miss Philippines, madamoiselle_nina, valkatron! Thank you for sharing my joy I applied Aigust 24,2013 so 10months going 11 is how long ive waited. We learned about our grant from my partner as we we were on skype at that time & he called immi manila to check on the status as he was getting worried its taking too long & never heard from our case officer, so while we were on skype with each other the case officer said she will call back... After a few minutes my home phone rang here in Philippines and it was the case officer! She asked me a few questions about my annulment & asking if ive got the finality of it i said i dont but it is already annulled as it says on the marriage cert & nso, she said did you attend the court hearing i said i dont remember attending & she said how did you get your annulment if you didnt attend hearing? Oh my gosh my knees were shaking as i reallh felt ive done something wrong... I said i dont know but this i can tell you, everything i submitted is legitimate & by all means take your time to check as i rather wait long than for you to just deny my visa & crush our hope of being together again just cause you rush. Lots more basic questions yhen she said ok thank you. Then a few moments after that my ex husband called me he said immi just called asking if i signed the 1229 consent & if i know our son is migrating with you & other questions which satisfied the co. After i think 1hour, case officer called my partner & said ive already emailed your solicitor the decision. & my partner asked if it is good or bad news, co said good news! Sorry guys for this lengthy explanation just thought it might help someone. Thank you all so much! You will get yours soon too!


Do you think that if you did not have to call Manila Immi they will not have to act on your visa immediately? As I was reading how it was, they only have to act on your visa because you called to make a follow up. What if you have just waited and never called?


----------



## Mooang17

Hello everyone, i was already waiting for 10months going 11 months & my defacto partner has sent 2emails & made 2calls when he was here in Philippines on december last year but we havnt gotten any reply, so this july which is my 11th month, he said i will call from here Sydney & ask again. So he did & the operator said let me just check if your co is in, after 10mins of waiting(yes overseas call), operator said your co said that she will call you later. So we waited but since its almost 4pm here in the philippines & their operation time is just till 4, my partner called again this time he was able to speak to our co. This is when the co said that just wait as she was waiting for some security check, & would call my partner within the day. She didnt call... So the next day my partner called again! & the co asked him questions that made my partner think that oh my Gosh she just started reading our file!!! Nevertheless co said ok ill call you in a few minutes. But this time co called me...annulment... Ok she said if i have a copy of finality & something else, i said no & was wondering of i attended court hearing i said i dont remember attending any & started wondering how on earth i got annulmet when i didnt attend, so i got so scared i almost cried over the phone my voice was shaking i thought to myself i didnt do anything wrong, so is this it ill be denied? She also asked me lots of basic question. So after our conversation u went to look up in google, & found out that because i was not the petitioner meaning i was not the one whi filed the case, i was the respondent, i was not required by law to attend hearing. In fact they say there that many annulmeng cases the eering spouse does not attend to fasten the process! So its a case of maybe some co simply is not aware of family law or whatever that was.


----------



## Mooang17

To answer the question do we think if my partner hasnt called i wont be given visa: i could say that a persistent call from my partner wakens up the co & she probably realized that my application is ending its processing time & acted upon quickly right at that moment. Plus maybe she felt sincerity when i said i dont mind if you take time to look at our application because everything there is true & legitimate. I said take your time.


----------



## Mooang17

ozyone said:


> Congratulations Mooang17, The email grant is all we received and that has been fine. You will need the grant letter (Copy) for CFO, booking tickets especially if one way tickets. You will need your grant letter in Australia as well for Medicare, Social Security, Opening Bank Account, getting a cell phone account etc... You will busy the first week you get to Australia. Also if you have children make sure you have their immunisation history from Phil to update the Australian register at your local council and catch up on any immunisation that maybe required. All the best...


Thanks Ozyone


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Mooang17 said:


> To answer the question do we think if my partner hasnt called i wont be given visa: i could say that a persistent call from my partner wakens up the co & she probably realized that my application is ending its processing time & acted upon quickly right at that moment. Plus maybe she felt sincerity when i said i dont mind if you take time to look at our application because everything there is true & legitimate. I said take your time.


As mentioned by some here "Only in the Philippines" the attitude of postponing things makes the wait longer till it is going to get piled up. It is good that you really have the initiative of making a follow up.


----------



## Valkatron

We call it Filipino time. Everything gets done eventually, just some people take their time and move slow. But eventually, it gets finished.


----------



## Valkatron

Hope everyone and their family was ok through the typhoon.


----------



## e_wolfe

My wife's visa was granted yesterday  Just wanted to share the happy news. It took 9 months and 23 days. Best of luck to everyone still waiting and especially those who have had a long wait. Thankyou also for this site.

PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
Medicals: 09 October 2013
Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
Case Officer: M.S.
Date granted: 17 July 2014 (9 months and 23 days processing time)


----------



## Valkatron

Oh damn, congrats wolfe!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both, Wonderful news. Thanks for sharing. Time to celebrate...


----------



## liandra

e_wolfe said:


> My wife's visa was granted yesterday  Just wanted to share the happy news. It took 9 months and 23 days. Best of luck to everyone still waiting and especially those who have had a long wait. Thankyou also for this site.
> 
> PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
> Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
> Medicals: 09 October 2013
> Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
> Case Officer: M.S.
> Date granted: 17 July 2014 (9 months and 23 days processing time)


Congratulations! Happy for you and the wife.


----------



## Joy30

Hi everyone i just want to share my happiness my visa granted this morning. Lodged Nov.20,2013 309 spouse visa case officer JM visa granted july 18,2014.


----------



## Valkatron

Joy30 said:


> Hi everyone i just want to share my happiness my visa granted this morning. Lodged Nov.20,2013 309 spouse visa case officer JM visa granted july 18,2014.


Congrats!

Our CO is JM, so you are one case out of our way and we are closer to getting ours accepted! So that is 2 people now who have been accepted today. It is good to see the typhoon hasn't affected the embassy.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Joy - Wonderful news. Congratulations to you both. Enjoy your life together in Oz with happiness and success. Cheers... 



Joy30 said:


> Hi everyone i just want to share my happiness my visa granted this morning. Lodged Nov.20,2013 309 spouse visa case officer JM visa granted july 18,2014.


----------



## CollegeGirl

e_wolfe said:


> My wife's visa was granted yesterday  Just wanted to share the happy news. It took 9 months and 23 days. Best of luck to everyone still waiting and especially those who have had a long wait. Thankyou also for this site.
> 
> PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
> Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
> Medicals: 09 October 2013
> Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
> Case Officer: M.S.
> Date granted: 17 July 2014 (9 months and 23 days processing time)


Big congrats!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Joy30 said:


> Hi everyone i just want to share my happiness my visa granted this morning. Lodged Nov.20,2013 309 spouse visa case officer JM visa granted july 18,2014.


CONGRATS, Joy!


----------



## merida

Hi guys just got good news from the embassy today that my spouse visa has been approved.

Date applied: march 2014
Date approved: july 2014


----------



## Valkatron

merida said:


> Hi guys just got good news from the embassy today that my spouse visa has been approved.
> 
> Date applied: march 2014
> Date approved: july 2014


Seriously? God damn! Congrats! What day in March? What are your details? As in kids/how long married?

I am only asking because my wife applied in March, the 5th to be exact, so hopefully ours will be approved soon. 3 people in 2 days done! Awesome news.


----------



## merida

Valkatron said:


> Seriously? God damn! Congrats! What day in March? What are your details? As in kids/how long married? I am only asking because my wife applied in March, the 5th to be exact, so hopefully ours will be approved soon. 3 people in 2 days done! Awesome news.


Hi valkatron. 
I applied on march 18, 2014 through our migration agent. Exactly 4mos  we just got married last Jan 24, 2014..

Yes am sure your wife's visa will be granted soon..


----------



## Valkatron

Wow... Who was your CO? We were married 30th of July last year, so if we could be approved before then I will cry many many tears. Did you have much contact with your CO?


----------



## CollegeGirl

The Philippines embassy is really churning them out! Congrats, Merida!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

e_wolfe said:


> My wife's visa was granted yesterday  Just wanted to share the happy news. It took 9 months and 23 days. Best of luck to everyone still waiting and especially those who have had a long wait. Thankyou also for this site.
> 
> PMV lodged on September 23 2013 (acknowledgement letter Sept 24 2013)
> Police Checks: 23 Sep 2013
> Medicals: 09 October 2013
> Additional Docs: 21 November 2013 (cenomar)
> Case Officer: M.S.
> Date granted: 17 July 2014 (9 months and 23 days processing time)


Finally.... Congrats to you! Have a blessed life ahead.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

merida said:


> Hi guys just got good news from the embassy today that my spouse visa has been approved.
> 
> Date applied: march 2014
> Date approved: july 2014


Congrats! I know how you wanted to be with your hubby soon. Have a wonderful life ahead.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Looks like new visa approvals came in this week.. congratulations to all those who were approved!


----------



## merida

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Valkatron

Off to the Phils tomorrow, hoping we get the call while I am there telling us we are approved!


----------



## sugarstoned

Valkatron said:


> Off to the Phils tomorrow, hoping we get the call while I am there telling us we are approved!


Safe trip and good luck!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hmmmm.... I think embassy had been quiet this last week of July. Are there more other grants lately? I feel happy reading that members here get there visa approval.


----------



## PinayOZ

Hello Guys,
Congratulations to those who have been granted visa..


----------



## shwa36

Hello. Just wanna ask about lodging a defacto visa? Which one do yu prefer? Lodging your visa application here in Australia or in Philippines?


----------



## council

shwa36 said:


> Hello. Just wanna ask about lodging a defacto visa? Which one do yu prefer? Lodging your visa application here in Australia or in Philippines?


Philippines. Costs less.

If applied in AUS then that would probably mean you've spent more for another type of visa already.


----------



## shwa36

I see. Is it better to do it online or post? Last month we visited the immigration in Philippines. We did not get any information, they advised us to check it online and that confuses me. Is applying de facto visa is the same as applying tourist visa, that once you completed all the requirement just go there and wait for the approval? Am I right?


----------



## council

shwa36 said:


> I see. Is it better to do it online or post? Last month we visited the immigration in Philippines. We did not get any information, they advised us to check it online and that confuses me. Is applying de facto visa is the same as applying tourist visa, that once you completed all the requirement just go there and wait for the approval? Am I right?


Usually the immigration bureau in the Philippines will not have anything to say about your filing for a visa in Australia.

Maybe you should visit the accredited company in the Philippines - VFS Global.

Australia Visa Information - Philippines - Home


----------



## MissPhilippines62

MissPhilippines62 said:


> HERE IS AN UPDATE:
> 
> As of 3 July 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300) 26 May 2014
> Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
> Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
> Career (116) 04 February 2014
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 15 April 2014
> Citizenship by Descent 1 July 2014
> 
> Good news for all of us who are waiting


Visa Applications being reviewed

As of 5 August 2014, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
Partner Visa Applications (309, 100, 300) 01 July 2014
Aged Dependant Relative (114) 04 February 2014
Remaining Relative (115) 04 February 2014
Career (116) 04 February 2014
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 01 July 2014
Citizenship by Descent 5 August 2014


----------



## MaryMar

So for example PVM they are now processing the ones submitted prior to 1st July 2014 ?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

MaryMar said:


> So for example PVM they are now processing the ones submitted prior to 1st July 2014 ?


That is how I understand it. For further info you can look at the link where that information is found.

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

What I am not sure though if both paper and online applications are included in this update. Who can share their understanding.


----------



## MaryMar

Yes that be my understanding it be interesting to what date they count back too  for example they are processing applications for period 01/01/2014 - 05/08/2014 maybe they do in 7 month blocks, which I hope not, would make sense to learn the cycle / block period then submit towards end to save time and money. I hope this is not the case that we submitted 09/01/14 and if someone submitted theirs one day before closing 04/08/14 they all get accessed together, meaning they have been sitting on them for 7 months > but I hope I am wrong


----------



## aussiesteve

MaryMar said:


> Yes that be my understanding it be interesting to what date they count back too  for example they are processing applications for period 01/01/2014 - 05/08/2014 maybe they do in 7 month blocks, which I hope not, would make sense to learn the cycle / block period then submit towards end to save time and money. I hope this is not the case that we submitted 09/01/14 and if someone submitted theirs one day before closing 04/08/14 they all get accessed together, meaning they have been sitting on them for 7 months > but I hope I am wrong


Hi
As all processing commences in chronological order it simply means that they have a backlog of applications and are about a month behind in commencing processing, if you submitted your application before that date then they have commenced processing your application. . They do not process in batches.The Philippines is one of the faster processing embassies with straight forward visa grants taking between 6 and 8 months .


----------



## sugarstoned

Hi all! 

Just a tip to those who recently got their visa grants: we are entitled to 510 hours of free English course. It's called Adult Migrant English Program or AMEP.


----------



## 26777

Anyone here had a face to face interview??? because my partner (the applicant) in the Philippines has been informed for an interview at the embassy in a month time. Is this a good or bad thing? Because what I had in mind was that me and my partner will have a phone interview. Unfortunately, it will only be him who will be interviewed personally. Should I make myself prepared too incase they will interview me?

What do the CO usually ask if it was an interview in person? Would you say it is better than a phone interview? Sorry if I am asking too much questions lol. I'm just curious about it.

The COs name is J B by the way.. anyone had him/her? Hope our co is nice lol.

Thank youu 
Much appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Bemmy - only CO initials are allowed on this forum, so I edited the name out in your post. Sorry. Best of luck with the interview!


----------



## 26777

CollegeGirl said:


> Bemmy - only CO initials are allowed on this forum, so I edited the name out in your post. Sorry. Best of luck with the interview!


Ohh sorry. I didn't know. Thank you for editing it


----------



## CollegeGirl

No worries! Many people make that mistake.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

bemmy.x said:


> Anyone here had a face to face interview??? because my partner (the applicant) in the Philippines has been informed for an interview at the embassy in a month time. Is this a good or bad thing? Because what I had in mind was that me and my partner will have a phone interview. Unfortunately, it will only be him who will be interviewed personally. Should I make myself prepared too incase they will interview me?
> 
> What do the CO usually ask if it was an interview in person? Would you say it is better than a phone interview? Sorry if I am asking too much questions lol. I'm just curious about it.
> 
> The COs name is J B by the way.. anyone had him/her? Hope our co is nice lol.
> 
> Thank youu
> Much appreciated.


May I know when did your fiance lodge his application? And what other things did his CO asked him to bring during the interview. A friend of mine was also interviewed personally and most of the questions asked her was about her relationship with her fiance. Maybe it will be the same and it will be very easy for him to answer the questions if the relationship is real and genuine. No problem about it.


----------



## 26777

MissPhilippines62 said:


> May I know when did your fiance lodge his application? And what other things did his CO asked him to bring during the interview. A friend of mine was also interviewed personally and most of the questions asked her was about her relationship with her fiance. Maybe it will be the same and it will be very easy for him to answer the questions if the relationship is real and genuine. No problem about it.


Hi.
We lodged it on the 9th of may. He was asked to bring his passport and any other ID... And any additional documentation to further support claims made in the application. That was all.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

bemmy.x said:


> Anyone here had a face to face interview??? because my partner (the applicant) in the Philippines has been informed for an interview at the embassy in a month time. Is this a good or bad thing? Because what I had in mind was that me and my partner will have a phone interview. Unfortunately, it will only be him who will be interviewed personally. Should I make myself prepared too incase they will interview me?
> 
> What do the CO usually ask if it was an interview in person? Would you say it is better than a phone interview? Sorry if I am asking too much questions lol. I'm just curious about it.
> 
> The COs name is J B by the way.. anyone had him/her? Hope our co is nice lol.
> 
> Thank youu
> Much appreciated.


 You can visit the thread concerning INTERVIEW QUESTIONS. There you can find many ideas what questions will be asked.


----------



## jhosie

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Congrats! I know how you wanted to be with your hubby soon. Have a wonderful life ahead.


hi sis merida congrats just 4months


----------



## Valkatron

Back in Australia. So cold. Didn't get the visa, but we were told it will take about 9 months for us which will be in December.


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone tried the online application? In case, how are the NBI clearance and NSO documents submitted?


----------



## sugarstoned

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone, Has anyone tried the online application? In case, how are the NBI clearance and NSO documents submitted?


NSO documents you need to 'order' online and it will be delivered to Au immi in Manila in my understanding. For NBI clearance maybe color scan it for attachment?

I only done online application on the 2nd stage of the Partner visa. Best if anyone who done 1st stage or PMV visa can answer.


----------



## sugarstoned

For coloured scans, no need to get it certified.


----------



## Valkatron

One of them is sent directly to the embassy, you don't see it just pay for it. The other can be delivered by embassy courier. 

Just make sure you contact them to confirm they actually received it, as the embassy itself received our 2nd CENOMAR and NBI clearance, but didn't give them to our CO until 2 months later.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

I have done my first stage application online (PMV). As mentioned by SUGARTONED, NSO documents are requested online which will be delivered directly to the embassy and attached to my application the BATCH REQUEST Number confirmation sent by NSO just to show that I have done my request in my online application. And for the NBI clearance, I have color scanned it and attached it to the evidences on my online application.


----------



## thehuntressinc

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I have done my first stage application online (PMV). As mentioned by SUGARTONED, NSO documents are requested online which will be delivered directly to the embassy and attached to my application the BATCH REQUEST Number confirmation sent by NSO just to show that I have done my request in my online application. And for the NBI clearance, I have color scanned it and attached it to the evidences on my online application.


Hi, Im just about to apply for the NSO online. I tried the e-census and the address for the embassy is through VFS global? is this correct? how will the embassy know which application or reference ID to attach the nso document to? Thanks!


----------



## council

thehuntressinc said:


> Hi, Im just about to apply for the NSO online. I tried the e-census and the address for the embassy is through VFS global? is this correct? how will the embassy know which application or reference ID to attach the nso document to? Thanks!


Correct.

You indicate your reference number when you apply via e-census so the embassy can include the document with your application.


----------



## thehuntressinc

council said:


> Correct.
> 
> You indicate your reference number when you apply via e-census so the embassy can include the document with your application.


Hi council. Thanks for your reply. Uhm so on the file reference, which one should i input: application id or reference no. from the visa application?

Ooopsss. got it. i didnt notice you said reference no. sorry my bad


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

It's just gone 6 months since we applied for me fiancee's PMV.

She dropped the embassy an email yesterday to see if she could get any info, also we were not sure who our case officer is.

Got email back today saying it's under assessment blah blah and they try to finalise all applications within 9 months.

Confirmed our case officer is M.S - what's she like?


----------



## council

thehuntressinc said:


> Hi council. Thanks for your reply. Uhm so on the file reference, which one should i input: application id or reference no. from the visa application?


Use the file Number, not the application id.


----------



## council

mexiwi said:


> Confirmed our case officer is M.S - what's she like?


Haven't met MS but with the way we talked over the phone in the past, I got a feeling that the CO was friendly and understanding.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

council said:


> Haven't met MS but with the way we talked over the phone in the past, I got a feeling that the CO was friendly and understanding.


That's good, but is she quick?


----------



## council

mexiwi said:


> That's good, but is she quick?


I'd say 6 months (in my case) was quick.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

thehuntressinc said:


> Hi, Im just about to apply for the NSO online. I tried the e-census and the address for the embassy is through VFS global? is this correct? how will the embassy know which application or reference ID to attach the nso document to? Thanks!


What I did was my NSO documents be delivered directly to the AU Embassy. If request is successful, an acknowledgement will be sent to your email indicating the batch no of your request. That is what I have attached as evidence to my application.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

council said:


> Haven't met MS but with the way we talked over the phone in the past, I got a feeling that the CO was friendly and understanding.


Hi, may I know when you had a talk with your CO, was it a land line number which she used? I had a missed call but is was a mobile number so I would want to know if they use land line phone or mobile phone.


----------



## council

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Hi, may I know when you had a talk with your CO, was it a land line number which she used? I had a missed call but is was a mobile number so I would want to know if they use land line phone or mobile phone.


I remember MS called me via mobile.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

council said:


> I remember MS called me via mobile.


Oh my! I just hope it was not my CO who made a call which I was not able to receive


----------



## council

They'll most probably call again, or send you an email to inform you.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

council said:


> They'll most probably call again, or send you an email to inform you.


I hope they will call me back again immediately. I tried returning the call but they just hang up and don't want to receive my call


----------



## e_wolfe

mexiwi said:


> That's good, but is she quick?


MS was my wife's case officer and we waited almost 10 months before the visa was processed.


----------



## fil

hmmm....seems pretty quite this month of August?.....any visa grants lately?...thanks....


----------



## council

quite slow?
quite boring?


----------



## Dr.Flor

Partner visa granted on the 18th of August - However visa grant letter said ' entry before 15th May 2015 !!'


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Dr.Flor said:


> Partner visa granted on the 18th of August - However visa grant letter said ' entry before 15th May 2015 !!'


*BIG Congratulations!! 
Hope you have a blessed re-union and wonderful life ahead. 
Thanks for sharing the happy news with us 

Could you please share your date of application  Thanks!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Dr.Flor

Thank you...Application was made online on the 23rd of February 2014


----------



## council

Dr.Flor said:


> Partner visa granted on the 18th of August - However visa grant letter said ' entry before 15th May 2015 !!'


Gives you enough time to pack and party before coming over.


----------



## council

Dr.Flor said:


> Thank you...Application was made online on the 23rd of February 2014


That's rather quick - a little less than 6 months. 

Cheers!


----------



## liandra

congratulations dr. flor. who was your case officer? anyone here who got approval recently under LB?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Dr.Flor said:


> Thank you...Application was made online on the 23rd of February 2014


Congrats and more power to you. Have a safe trip and stay happy!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Dr.Flor said:


> Thank you...Application was made online on the 23rd of February 2014


Did you receive any email or call from the embassy before your grant? Or have you ever made any follow ups to know the progress of your application?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

mexiwi said:


> According the Manila Embassy website as of 23rd April they are allocating applications lodged 6th February - but this date hasn't changed for the last couple of processing time updates - and annoyingly is the day before we lodged my fiancee's 300 online.
> 
> Having said that we got an email requesting Form 80, NSO etc 5 days after our application, but the person sending the request didn't specifically say that they were our case officer, so I don't actually know if we have been allocated one yet!


The good thing here is that you know that the embassy has reviewed your application. Their silence on mine is making me crazy. I don't know if they have reviewed my application knowing that the Embassy here in the Philippines are processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged as of July 1, 2014. Will it be a good idea to call or email them just to know the progress of my application at this period?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

sugarstoned said:


> Safe trip and good luck!


Any updates on your application?


----------



## Dr.Flor

liandra said:


> congratulations dr. flor. who was your case officer? anyone here who got approval recently under LB?


Our CO was Ms CD and she was very professional and quick. Just one call in relation to clarifying how to send NBI - thats about it.


----------



## Dr.Flor

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Did you receive any email or call from the embassy before your grant? Or have you ever made any follow ups to know the progress of your application?


Just one follow up call in relation to NBI - We did not follow up. There was no rush and it will take me another 6 to 8 weeks before I can tie all the loose ends here and fly to Australia. Our CO was very professional and quick when it came to responding to the only query we had.


----------



## Dr.Flor

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Congrats and more power to you. Have a safe trip and stay happy!


Thank you Ms P


----------



## Dr.Flor

council said:


> Gives you enough time to pack and party before coming over.


I think it will be atleast another 6 to 8 weeks before I start packing.!!


----------



## Valkatron

Congrats, me next please!


----------



## bernie

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering who;s heading to Melbourne? I just moved here in Australia and I find it hard to adjust.. Culture shock I should say.. 

If you guys know any Pinoy Community here i would appreciate.. 

Cheers!

Bernie


----------



## aussiesteve

bernie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering who;s heading to Melbourne? I just moved here in Australia and I find it hard to adjust.. Culture shock I should say..
> 
> If you guys know any Pinoy Community here i would appreciate..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Bernie


Where are you living, there certainly is some well established Pinoy Communities in a number of Melbourne suburbs


----------



## bernie

I live in Frankston!! its so country,,


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congratulation Dr. F

Hi Bernie, there might be some in Melbourne I am not sure as I live in Queensland.. 
I have met lots of Filipino's here but I don't associate with them, I guess I am not a very social person. So it doesn't worry me very much.... ....Try to search them online around your area is all I can say.

have a good day!


----------



## council

bernie said:


> I live in Frankston!! its so country,,


Try visiting regional Victoria.


----------



## aussiesteve

bernie said:


> I live in Frankston!! its so country,,


Hi Berne
here is a list of Filipino groups in Victoria
http://www.philfiesta.com/orglist.htm
The adjustment period can be quite long but is certainly worth it. My wife was constantly homesick until she went back for a visit after 2 years. After that she felt much better. We still go back at least every second year or so but now she is eager to return home to Australia.
Good luck.


----------



## liandra

after a long wait, my husband's visa finally got approved today. Praise God!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy a long, successful and happy life together in Oz.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

liandra said:


> after a long wait, my husband's visa finally got approved today. Praise God!


How long was the wait? Did you apply online?


----------



## liandra

MissPhilippines62 said:


> How long was the wait? Did you apply online?


11 months. No, it wasn't online.


----------



## travellor

Hi Bernie...we are reasonably close to you in the Berwick Area.....just curious why the Canadian connection!!!

My wife teamed up with 2 ladies in Cebu CFO and we ended up friends....PM me if you want......


----------



## Valkatron

So any approvals recently?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

I received an email from AU Embassy here in the Philippines just now requesting for 1 more requirement from me. Who among the applicants here has a CO with the initials of RG? Does she grant visa fast?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

liandra said:


> 11 months. No, it wasn't online.


Who was you CO? 11 months of waiting needs lots of patience.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

samargirl said:


> Congrats to all who got their visa  on my 6 months of waiting soon. CO is RG. Can't wait to be with my fiancee.


Hello... is your visa now granted?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

samargirl said:


> Finally, the waiting is over. Thanks God.
> Got my visa grant notice just today. CO was RG.
> Wish to all who still waiting


May I know when did you lodge your application? We have the same CO


----------



## MissPhilippines62

omv2 said:


> Another reasons of delayed approval: Turns out there are a number of questionable documents being used in the Philippines so now Australian Immigration require that ALL Government documents like Annulments be verified as authentic from the original courthouse. Immigration send the request to the court where the document came from and that is where it sits until someone writes back to the Aus Immigration with the answer. This could take some time, apparently. Anyone experience it. Thanks


Annotation for the annulment will NOT be encoded in the Marriage Contract if the annulment is NOT authentic. I don't see why they still have to verify Court decisions to further prove this.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Annotation for the annulment will NOT be encoded in the Marriage Contract if the annulment is NOT authentic. I don't see why they still have to verify Court decisions to further prove this.


Hi,

MissPhil, this is what I said in my previous post, that visa applicants last year who obtained annulment in Philippines without court record was charged by DIAC for supplying false document, and was given 28 days I think to provide explanation and documents proving their innocence. Apparently, there was 3rd party fraud. A judge has been disbarred and charged for gross misconduct and dishonesty by the Philippine Supreme court for issuing multiple annulment decisions without following proper court procedure.

Currently, DIAC Manila will asked and verify Court records for every visa applicants who happened to have annulment cases on file. The reason behind that, it's because DIAC wanted to know if the applicant's annulment had a court hearings and if the petitioner made a court appearance before it was successfully decided by the judge. This is the answer to your question why they have to verify even if annulment is already recorded in NSO. TY


----------



## travellor

My wife and me were among the first to face this annulment fiasco....Mark here knows about the terrible experience in trying to prove otherwise, esp when the judge and all court docs do not exist.....I had to confront the embassy one on one before my missus got her visa...mind you we were married n lived together for 6 years but that meant nothing.......good luck..


----------



## MissPhilippines62

travellor said:


> My wife and me were among the first to face this annulment fiasco....Mark here knows about the terrible experience in trying to prove otherwise, esp when the judge and all court docs do not exist.....I had to confront the embassy one on one before my missus got her visa...mind you we were married n lived together for 6 years but that meant nothing.......good luck..


Wow! That was a terrible experience. I am also annulled and I have attached in my application the Decision with Case No. and signed by the Judge who made the decision.The Decision includes Exhibits (attachments) Also attached is the Certificate of Finality and some other proofs of my annulment. I just hope I will not experience much difficulties as you went thru. It is a very hard experience just wanting to have a good future.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> 
> MissPhil, this is what I said in my previous post, that visa applicants last year who obtained annulment in Philippines without court record was charged by DIAC for supplying false document, and was given 28 days I think to provide explanation and documents proving their innocence. Apparently, there was 3rd party fraud. A judge has been disbarred and charged for gross misconduct and dishonesty by the Philippine Supreme court for issuing multiple annulment decisions without following proper court procedure.
> 
> Currently, DIAC Manila will asked and verify Court records for every visa applicants who happened to have annulment cases on file. The reason behind that, it's because DIAC wanted to know if the applicant's annulment had a court hearings and if the petitioner made a court appearance before it was successfully decided by the judge. This is the answer to your question why they have to verify even if annulment is already recorded in NSO. TY


I now understand what you mean here, I just hope that legal counsel learn from this experience. This is why we are one of the HIGH RISK COUNTRIES because of some dishonesty. I hope we can change this reputation we have.... I HOPE


----------



## soontowed

Finally after a long absence here. I GOT and email requesting me for medical and police check in hk.. lodge March 12 2014. Further documents submitted June 9 2014.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

soontowed said:


> Finally after a long absence here. I GOT and email requesting me for medical and police check in hk.. lodge March 12 2014. Further documents submitted June 9 2014.. do you think I will undergo interview? On my first subclass visa 600 last june I was interviewed by the vice consul my second travel laat December I was not interviewed and visa granted tru mail. I am a filipina woking in hk. I only required hk police clearance and thankful to that I dont need one from Phils.


Great to hear that. May I know who your CO is?


----------



## soontowed

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Great to hear that. May I know who your CO is?


.. my CO.. I got 2 CO in my case first one is J.O.. now this last is J.C..


----------



## soontowed

bernie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering who;s heading to Melbourne? I just moved here in Australia and I find it hard to adjust.. Culture shock I should say..
> 
> If you guys know any Pinoy Community here i would appreciate..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Bernie


Ooh dear quite lots of pinoy community there.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

So we clicked over 7 months since we applied today - I rang the embassy in Manila and chatted to a very helpful guy.

I want to try and get my fiancee over for a visit and a friends wedding, but seeing as she will have to resign from her job to come visit i was trying to decide whether she should come or we should wait for the PMV.

The guy told me pretty much all he could - there were no notes about extra documents required, conversely there were no notes about likely grant date.

Obviously I am trying to avoid her coming on a visitor visa for a few months and having to turn around the next week and go back for her PMV, or her coming for a couple months then going back and having to find another job because the PMV isn't granted for another 3 months.

He said to just hold steady for a couple weeks and he would put a note on the application for the case officer and if I hadn't heard anything by email in a couple weeks to ring back.

I thought he was really helpful given really they can't tell us much.

All goes well the case officer just looks at the file and presses the button to issue it while she is there  - one can hope can't they


----------



## Valkatron

It was 6 months for us on the 5th, still waiting. Anyone had any good news?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Valkatron said:


> It was 6 months for us on the 5th, still waiting. Anyone had any good news?


You will get your visa days from now. I can feel it &#128516;


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi everyone,

I wish to ask for a clarification if it could bring any problem if I and my Aussie fiance choose to get married here in the Philippines? He is PREVIOUSLY married with a Filipina but they are already divorced in Australia, BUT their marriage here in PH is not annulled yet. I hear these possibilities that WE CAN get married here then apply for a PARTNER VISA right after we got married. My worry is, could it bring any problem once we lodge my visa application coz my fiance is previously married here though THEY ARE ALREADY DIVORCED IN AUSTRALIA? Please enlighten us with this very important matter. THANK YOU SO MUCH!

By the way, our original plan is to apply for a PMV visa but because i really wanna get married to witness by my families and friends, i'm now getting confused because of the "possibility" that i can get married here instead in australia..


----------



## MissPhilippines62

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to ask for a clarification if it could bring any problem if I and my Aussie fiance choose to get married here in the Philippines? He is PREVIOUSLY married with a Filipina but they are already divorced in Australia, BUT their marriage here in PH is not annulled yet. I hear these possibilities that WE CAN get married here then apply for a PARTNER VISA right after we got married. My worry is, could it bring any problem once we lodge my visa application coz my fiance is previously married here though THEY ARE ALREADY DIVORCED IN AUSTRALIA? Please enlighten us with this very important matter. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> By the way, our original plan is to apply for a PMV visa but because i really wanna get married to witness by my families and friends, i'm now getting confused because of the "possibility" that i can get married here instead in australia..


Maybe it will be better for you to consult a LAWYER who is an expert with Family Code here in the Philippines. So you so you will know if marrying here in the Philippines is possible. Being divorced is different from being annulled. That is my opinion.


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to ask for a clarification if it could bring any problem if I and my Aussie fiance choose to get married here in the Philippines? He is PREVIOUSLY married with a Filipina but they are already divorced in Australia, BUT their marriage here in PH is not annulled yet. I hear these possibilities that WE CAN get married here then apply for a PARTNER VISA right after we got married. My worry is, could it bring any problem once we lodge my visa application coz my fiance is previously married here though THEY ARE ALREADY DIVORCED IN AUSTRALIA? Please enlighten us with this very important matter. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> By the way, our original plan is to apply for a PMV visa but because i really wanna get married to witness by my families and friends, i'm now getting confused because of the "possibility" that i can get married here instead in australia..


Hi
To make it easy why don't you go for a PMV and once it is approved you can enter Australia and return to the Philippines and marry then.
It is a more expensive option but much easier proof wise.
However I don't know the legal position in the Philippines regarding your partners divorce, you would need to seek legal advice from a local lawyer.
Also how long ago did your partner sponsor his ex wife, there is a waiting period.


----------



## council

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to ask for a clarification if it could bring any problem if I and my Aussie fiance choose to get married here in the Philippines? He is PREVIOUSLY married with a Filipina but they are already divorced in Australia, BUT their marriage here in PH is not annulled yet. I hear these possibilities that WE CAN get married here then apply for a PARTNER VISA right after we got married. My worry is, could it bring any problem once we lodge my visa application coz my fiance is previously married here though THEY ARE ALREADY DIVORCED IN AUSTRALIA? Please enlighten us with this very important matter. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> By the way, our original plan is to apply for a PMV visa but because i really wanna get married to witness by my families and friends, i'm now getting confused because of the "possibility" that i can get married here instead in australia..


According to the AU embassy site:



> Foreign divorce decrees are not automatically recognized in the Philippines. Australian nationals who were previously married in the Philippines intending to remarry in the Philippines after obtaining a divorce in Australia should check with National Statistics Office in the Philippines whether their divorce decree will be acknowledged by the local government.


----------



## Valkatron

MissPhilippines62 said:


> You will get your visa days from now. I can feel it &#128516;


I really hope so, tired of waiting!


----------



## iamrubi827

council said:


> According to the AU embassy site:


Thank you for all your quick response everyone... I guess we really have to stick with our original plan to apply on a PMV. Talking with these lawyers will just cause us additional stress (and additonal $$$) LOL!

Thanks everyone again and wish us luck for our application please... God bless!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

As attached by COUNCIL which was quoted in the from the AU embassy site, you have to consider NSO's point of view about your finance's situation. I believe that you will have to submit an NSO copy of your finance's previous marriage and the divorce should be acknowledged here in the Philippines and annotated in the marriage certificate.


----------



## iamrubi827

MissPhilippines62 said:


> As attached by COUNCIL which was quoted in the from the AU embassy site, you have to consider NSO's point of view about your finance's situation. I believe that you will have to submit an NSO copy of your finance's previous marriage and the divorce should be acknowledged here in the Philippines and annotated in the marriage certificate.


i dont think we have to do that since we're applying for a PMV. the only requirement needed is my fiance's Decree Absolute (divorce paper). we dont wanna get involve with any of these local lawyers here as they'll just try to look for $$$ where in fact it's only my details that needed to be checked by the NSO for my CENOMAR not my fiance's previous marriage. Also, WE ARE GETTING MARRIED IN AUSTRALIA, Not in the Philippines.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Your Previous post indicated about the option of marrying in the PHILIPPINES. That is why I brought out the effect of that decision.


----------



## iamrubi827

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Your Previous post indicated about the option of marrying in the PHILIPPINES. That is why I brought out the effect of that decision.


yes, i'm sorry for that... thank you for enlighting me out on this.  It will just make the situation complicated if we push through getting married here. I have just discussed with my fiance all your responses with my inquiry so we better decided to not to do it here. Thanks again MissPhilippines62! God bless you.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

I hope you will be able to gather all the requirements you need. And God Bless You on your application.


----------



## iamrubi827

Yes, we will... God bless you too


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think you're in tricky territory here. Everything I've read on the topic says that if your annulment is not complete in the Philippines, you can ONLY apply for a de facto visa in Australia. Australia recognizes marriages in other countries as well. Therefore, you are not fully divorced/annulled in their eyes until it's complete in the Phils as well. If you try to apply for a PMV or a spouse visa it will be denied as they will still consider you married.


----------



## iamrubi827

CollegeGirl said:


> I think you're in tricky territory here. Everything I've read on the topic says that if your annulment is not complete in the Philippines, you can ONLY apply for a de facto visa in Australia. Australia recognizes marriages in other countries as well. Therefore, you are not fully divorced/annulled in their eyes until it's complete in the Phils as well. If you try to apply for a PMV or a spouse visa it will be denied as they will still consider you married.


Hi,
It's my Aussie fiance who's previously married here in the Philippines. I am single and NEVER BEEN MARRIED. And it is stated on the Partner Migration Booklet that one of the evidence needed is that THERE'S NO IMPEDIMENT TO YOU MARRYING YOUR FIANCE (e.g. CERTIFIED COPY OF THE DIVORCE DECREE ABSOLUTE OR THE DEATH CERT OF THE DECEASED SPOUSE) not the PREVIOUS MARRIAGE CERT.


----------



## soontowed

Before you push through the application, gather all needed documents in order for you scrutinise then carefully. Its not easy money to throw plus the stress that you been going through day 1 you lodge your papers, His marriage to the other Filipina before in the Philippines is one risky move to consider, they (Australian Consulate Manila) might has his record of his first marriage in Phils. Australia has centralized systems unlike Philippines, in some other aspect.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

I understand what you mean CollegeGirl and I agree with you Soontowed. Just be ready iamruby just in case the AU Embassy will want you to furnish them with the annulment documents (which your fiancé don't have at the moment) in case they will find out about his previous marriage here in the Philippines.


----------



## iamrubi827

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I understand what you mean CollegeGirl and I agree with you Soontowed. Just be ready iamruby just in case the AU Embassy will want you to furnish them with the annulment documents (which your fiancé don't have at the moment) in case they will find out about his previous marriage here in the Philippines.


Hi guys,

May i ask if you have known somebody who have undergo this kind of situation? And went through the scenario that might possibly happened and experienced the agony (as what you guys been telling me) when they have lodged their PMV application? Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May i ask if you have known somebody who have undergo this kind of situation? And went through the scenario that might possibly happened and experienced the agony (as what you guys been telling me) when they have lodged their PMV application? Thanks.


Hi
I have a friend who was married in the Philippines, divorced in Australia and sponsored another partner from the Philippines on a PMV. 
As the new partner had never been married there was NO problem at all.
One of the conditions of a PMV is that you are both free to marry. You have never been married and he is divorced in Australia where you intend to marry so there is no problem. 
As I mentioned before the only factor that may have an impact is how long ago he sponsored his ex partner as there is a waiting period.


----------



## iamrubi827

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> I have a friend who was married in the Philippines, divorced in Australia and sponsored another partner from the Philippines on a PMV.
> As the new partner had never been married there was NO problem at all.
> One of the conditions of a PMV is that you are both free to marry. You have never been married and he is divorced in Australia where you intend to marry so there is no problem.
> As I mentioned before the only factor that may have an impact is how long ago he sponsored his ex partner as there is a waiting period.


They've been married for 10 years and separated for 4 years now and divorce has been granted year 2012. May i ask how long is the minimal waiting period for someone to remarry after the divorce? Thank you.


----------



## meeyaaw

I know someone she was never married but his aussie partner on the other hand had numerous relationships with aussie women and filipinas and he was also married to his last filipina partner. since the marriage was held in philippines, they have to annul his marriage to her first before he can marry my friend. So they just applied for de facto visa since one of them is not free to marry yet and was already approved. As far as i know pmv and partner visa forms are the same and there's a question there, if your sponsor has been married before and if yes pls attach evidence, so it means u will need to attach his marriage certificate even if it was already considered divorced in australia. I think they will still look for the annulment paper bec he married his ex in the philippines and not in australia. both of you should be legally free to marry each other so that your marriage will be valid.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I understand what you mean CollegeGirl and I agree with you Soontowed. Just be ready iamruby just in case the AU Embassy will want you to furnish them with the annulment documents (which your fiancé don't have at the moment) in case they will find out about his previous marriage here in the Philippines.


Hi Ms.Phil.

With regard to iamruby's case. She doesn't need to provide annulment if she will applied for Australian visa, because she has never been married. Also her fiancé's doesn't need to provide annulment either even if he was married in the Philippines before as he already had divorced obtained in Australia. Under Australian Law he is DIVORCED. 
Secondly, if ruby and her Australian fiancé decided to wed in the Philippines, all they need to do is to file a "Petition for the Recognition of a Foreign Judgment of Divorce" in the Philippine family court if they really wished to have their wedding there.

If ruby decided to apply for PMV, she only need to provide her birth certificate and Cenomar from NSO as a proof that she is single and free to marry. However her bf will need to provide Divorced decree and probably "Record of No Marriage" which can be obtained in the Registry of Birth, Death and Marriages in Australia.

Australian Citizen is not bound by Philippine Family Code. Because they're not Filipinos, but for the purpose of "Re-marrying in the Philippines". They have to file and be granted recognition of Divorced that was obtained abroad before they can re-marry in Philippines.

Best option I think for Ruby is to apply for PMV and get married here in Oz. That's the most practical option , because it is less hassle than marrying in Philippines considering the cost of filing recognition of divorced in the Phil. is not practical (at least 150,000pesos)or could be more. ty


----------



## iamrubi827

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi Ms.Phil.
> 
> With regard to iamruby's case. She doesn't need to provide annulment if she will applied for Australian visa, because she has never been married. Also her fiancé's doesn't need to provide annulment either even if he was married in the Philippines before as he already had divorced obtained in Australia. Under Australian Law he is DIVORCED.
> Secondly, if ruby and her Australian fiancé decided to wed in the Philippines, all they need to do is to file a "Petition for the Recognition of a Foreign Judgment of Divorce" in the Philippine family court if they really wished to have their wedding there.
> 
> If ruby decided to apply for PMV, she only need to provide her birth certificate and Cenomar from NSO as a proof that she is single and free to marry. However her bf will need to provide Divorced decree and probably "Record of No Marriage" which can be obtained in the Registry of Birth, Death and Marriages in Australia.
> 
> Australian Citizen is not bound by Philippine Family Code. Because they're not Filipinos, but for the purpose of "Re-marrying in the Philippines". They have to file and be granted recognition of Divorced that was obtained abroad before they can re-marry in Philippines.
> 
> Best option I think for Ruby is to apply for PMV and get married here in Oz. That's the most practical option , because it is less hassle than marrying in Philippines considering the cost of filing recognition of divorced in the Phil. is not practical (at least 150,000pesos)or could be more. ty


My goodness! Thank you for this, Oh8'sjustme now, I'm so happy as i read your reponse...WHAT A RELIEF!!! All clear and understood now! We just gonna proceed with our PMV application then... THANKS SO MUCH! GOD BLESS YOU DEAR!

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Best of luck - really glad this will all work out from Rubi, and glad Oh8 had such good info. There have been numerous threads here where people from the Philippines have asked about obtaining a PMV or spouse visa without an annulment, and the consensus (from both posters and migration agents) has always been that the only type of visa you can apply for in that circumstance is a de facto visa. We've seen rejections on this forum when people applied for PMV and the annulment was not completed. 

However, I think you're right and it wasn't people who had had divorces in Australia. I don't see HOW that could change things since Immi recognizes foreign marriages and marital statuses, but if you guys have been through it and know it DOES change things, than I'm really happy to know that as it'll make rubi's life easier. Best wishes, rubi, and best of luck for a speedy application.


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> They've been married for 10 years and separated for 4 years now and divorce has been granted year 2012. May i ask how long is the minimal waiting period for someone to remarry after the divorce? Thank you.


Hi
They will be fine.The wait is not to get married, which can take place once the divorce is final, but rather the waiting period before you can sponsor another partner. 10 years is double the time required.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

iamrubi827 said:


> My goodness! Thank you for this, Oh8'sjustme now, I'm so happy as i read your reponse...WHAT A RELIEF!!! All clear and understood now! We just gonna proceed with our PMV application then... THANKS SO MUCH! GOD BLESS YOU DEAR!
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


Your welcome,

Just like what aussiesteve say's, he has a friend who happened to be on the same situation as you are, and managed to sponsor his fiancée and get married here without problem. I had consulted 2 different lawyers before in the Philippines about this. In fact they have different opinion, one lawyer said the foreign man doesn't need to file recognition of divorced because he is not Filipino and he's not bound by family law and the divorced obtain abroad is valid. But it would be difficult to apply for marriage licensed in a local civil registrar because there are questions that need to be answer truthfully and a possibility of having marriage records conflict. Generally a foreigner wanting to marry in the Philippines will only need to provide "legal capacity to marry paper from their embassy, divorced decree if he's divorced and other necessary document and identification. So it can be argue that way.
2nd lawyer said , the divorced need to be recognized first by family court before the person can re marry in Philippines to avoid bigamy. Although he quite agree to the first lawyer opinion. 
But then again the Family code in the Philippines is only made clear to Filipinos who was married and obtained divorced outside Philippine jurisdiction, and not exactly to foreigner.

Whichever of these 2 advices is more legally appropriate. I still think your in a better position, because your not the one who was married in Philippines and you are completely single.


----------



## iamrubi827

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Your welcome,
> 
> Just like what aussiesteve say's, he has a friend who happened to be on the same situation as you are, and managed to sponsor his fiancée and get married here without problem. I had consulted 2 different lawyers before in the Philippines about this. In fact they have different opinion, one lawyer said the foreign man doesn't need to file recognition of divorced because he is not Filipino and he's not bound by family law and the divorced obtain abroad is valid. But it would be difficult to apply for marriage licensed in a local civil registrar because there are questions that need to be answer truthfully and a possibility of having marriage records conflict. Generally a foreigner wanting to marry in the Philippines will only need to provide "legal capacity to marry paper from their embassy, divorced decree if he's divorced and other necessary document and identification. So it can be argue that way.
> 2nd lawyer said , the divorced need to be recognized first by family court before the person can re marry in Philippines to avoid bigamy. Although he quite agree to the first lawyer opinion.
> But then again the Family code in the Philippines is only made clear to Filipinos who was married and obtained divorced outside Philippine jurisdiction, and not exactly to foreigner.
> 
> Whichever of these 2 advices is more legally appropriate. I still think your in a better position, because your not the one who was married in Philippines and you are completely single.


It IS really a big help and great relief with the infos you have shed me... In fact, i barely slept last night coz i started to get worried.. I see that your PMV 
application has just proceeded in a very short processing time of 4 months! I'm so glad that we could possibly meet our Aug. 8, 2015 wedding date if we gonna lodge it next month! I really can't thank you enough for answering on this thread... God bless you, mate!


----------



## iamrubi827

CollegeGirl said:


> Best of luck - really glad this will all work out from Rubi, and glad Oh8 had such good info. There have been numerous threads here where people from the Philippines have asked about obtaining a PMV or spouse visa without an annulment, and the consensus (from both posters and migration agents) has always been that the only type of visa you can apply for in that circumstance is a de facto visa. We've seen rejections on this forum when people applied for PMV and the annulment was not completed.
> 
> However, I think you're right and it wasn't people who had had divorces in Australia. I don't see HOW that could change things since Immi recognizes foreign marriages and marital statuses, but if you guys have been through it and know it DOES change things, than I'm really happy to know that as it'll make rubi's life easier. Best wishes, rubi, and best of luck for a speedy application.


Thank you for your warm wishes College Girl! All the best for you and your family... God bless!


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

iamrubi827 said:


> It IS really a big help and great relief with the infos you have shed me... In fact, i barely slept last night coz i started to get worried.. I see that your PMV
> application has just proceeded in a very short processing time of 4 months! I'm so glad that we could possibly meet our Aug. 8, 2015 wedding date if we gonna lodge it next month! I really can't thank you enough for answering on this thread... God bless you, mate!


Oh don't rely so much on that 4 months PMV I had. It was back on 2011 things have changed, processing time in Philippines have changed too. Lots of applicants now still waiting up to 9months some maybe even a year. But it's not impossible that someone can get visa earlier than they expected. Wedding date can be moved anyway if you run out of time. Goodluck to you! I wish you and your partner all the best. Thanks  Cheers!


----------



## iamrubi827

Oh haha! I got excited when i saw your Visa processing time frame! LOL  No worries, we're so positive that God will make us together for good soon... Thank you thank you!


----------



## soontowed

It depends on your papers and evidence, no one can predict, some take 9 to 12 months. Others take 14 month.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I hope you will be able to gather all the requirements you need. And God Bless You on your application.


As posted earlier, good luck to you Ruby. Nothing is impossible if we put God in our plans. God Bless to all of us here.


----------



## Zandita

hi there i lodge my Partner visa January 13, 2014.. still waiting for the decision.. anyone near my lodgement date got their visa? 

this has been the hardest and longest days of my life!


----------



## ANDY1964

Unfortunately no , we lodged our Prospective Marriage visa 22nd January in Manila and no news yet. It is very frustrating knowing it still could be 2 or 3 months away yet.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hello Zandita and Andy1964 may I know if you have an agent and who is your CO.


----------



## ANDY1964

Hi , no we did our own application , our CO initials CD , have heard not one of the quick CO's unfortunately


----------



## Romulus

Folks. Don't be afraid to ring up DIBP in Manila and ask them what's going on. My wife applied for per PMV300 March 2013 and it was granted August 2013. 5 months. As her sponsor I was very persistent and called the agency after 3 months to find out the status of her application.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Romulus said:


> Folks. Don't be afraid to ring up DIBP in Manila and ask them what's going on. My wife applied for per PMV300 March 2013 and it was granted August 2013. 5 months. As her sponsor I was very persistent and called the agency after 3 months to find out the status of her application.


 Good to know about this. May I know what telephone number you have called? My fiancé would want to make a call too. Thanks


----------



## Romulus

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Good to know about this. May I know what telephone number you have called? My fiancé would want to make a call too. Thanks


I dialled +63 2 845 9200, general visa inquiry line and then asked to speak to someone dealing with my wife's application.

I found speaking to Filipino's didn't progress my inquiry very far so I insisted on speaking to their supervisor. This assisted.

Here's another tip. Get your sponsor to call up the embassy in Manila. The call centre staff and case officers are very dismissive of the applicants (namely Filipina's) calling up inquiring on their visa application. The staff are less dismissive if your sponsor calls up and follows up the visa application.

Spend less time praying to God for divine intervention. God has given you the ability to think and act for yourself. Therefore, don't rely on prayer for your visa to be granted, God will judge you by your actions


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Romulus said:


> I dialled +63 2 845 9200, general visa inquiry line and then asked to speak to someone dealing with my wife's application.
> 
> I found speaking to Filipino's didn't progress my inquiry very far so I insisted on speaking to their supervisor. This assisted.
> 
> Here's another tip. Get your sponsor to call up the embassy in Manila. The call centre staff and case officers are very dismissive of the applicants (namely Filipina's) calling up inquiring on their visa application. The staff are less dismissive if your sponsor calls up and follows up the visa application.
> 
> Spend less time praying to God for divine intervention. God has given you the ability to think and act for yourself. Therefore, don't rely on prayer for your visa to be granted, God will judge you by your actions


Thanks for sharing this info. I will remember your advices too


----------



## Zandita

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Hello Zandita and Andy1964 may I know if you have an agent and who is your CO.


I dont have an agent. my CO is RG. My health check is expiring this month. would there be a problem if my health check expires without a decision?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> I dont have an agent. my CO is RG. My health check is expiring this month. would there be a problem if my health check expires without a decision?


Your CO will advice you if you will have to do your Health Check again. I think you will have your visa grant before it expires though. Don't you think so? By the way, I guess we have the same CO


----------



## ANDY1964

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I will remember your advices too


Well what I hear it's got nothing to do with how many times you call and think that is helping your application it only has to do with what the caps are at that particular time for your particular visa. I have already seen on other sites that people have rung numerous times being applicant and sponsor but still no 2014 PMV visas have been approved.


----------



## Zandita

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Your CO will advice you if you will have to do your Health Check again. I think you will have your visa grant before it expires though. Don't you think so? By the way, I guess we have the same CO


hoping for that too!  i emailed her 1st week of september to remind her of my health check.. do you think i should remind her again.. just to prevent any further delays.  Do you followup on her frequently? I only emailed her twice the entire process.


----------



## Romulus

ANDY1964 said:


> Well what I hear it's got nothing to do with how many times you call and think that is helping your application it only has to do with what the caps are at that particular time for your particular visa. I have already seen on other sites that people have rung numerous times being applicant and sponsor but still no 2014 PMV visas have been approved.


Correct Andy, your application progress has nothing to do with how many times you call. Your application process is determined by the supporting documentation of the application.

However.... you've paid nearly AUD$3000 for a service, you have the right to ask.


----------



## Romulus

Haven't there been any 2014 PMV applications granted?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Maybe she has noted your email about your medicals. I have emailed her concerning the additional evidence she has requested. Nothing else so far.


----------



## ANDY1964

Yes no worries Romulus , I guess it depends on who your CO is as well from what I have read on a few sites. Some CO's seem quicker then others and some don't take to being called or contacted very well. But there definitely seems a slow down on all PMV visas as none from 2014 have been granted yet ,so all have been waiting 9 months min. from January. Our CO in June said that they were processing times were 9 to 12months so will give a call at the end of this month if no email received. Waiting patiently to crack open the champagne


----------



## ANDY1964

no haven't seen any 2014 PMV visas on any site approved yet.


----------



## Zandita

As my medical is expiring this month and still waiting for a decision.. can anyone explain the link bet Medical and PCC expiry and Initial entry to Australia?


----------



## ANDY1964

that I know of there expiry doesn't matter because they would have already been checked in the initial assessment of your application 6 months ago. The only thing they ask for you to update if required is your proposed wedding date if it has gone past the date on your Notice of Intent to marry.


----------



## Zandita

ANDY1964 said:


> that I know of there expiry doesn't matter because they would have already been checked in the initial assessment of your application 6 months ago. The only thing they ask for you to update if required is your proposed wedding date if it has gone past the date on your Notice of Intent to marry.


thank you Andy1964. this forum help me to keep sane.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> no haven't seen any 2014 PMV visas on any site approved yet.


Hello Andy,

I think there was one here with the username dr. flor who recently got her visa in less than 6 months. I think it was PMV.  Her CO was I think CD.

ty


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

There was a user here as well, kaeuqs88, who had a PMV approved in 2 months.

They applied around May 2014 I think


----------



## CollegeGirl

ANDY1964 said:


> that I know of there expiry doesn't matter because they would have already been checked in the initial assessment of your application 6 months ago. The only thing they ask for you to update if required is your proposed wedding date if it has gone past the date on your Notice of Intent to marry.


Actually, it CAN matter. Police checks and Medical Checks are only valid for a period of one year. If they take longer than that to approve you, they CAN ask you to redo them. It does happen from time to time. That's why many embassies these days are telling applicants not to do their health checks in advance anymore as processing times have gone up so much. The good news is they do have the ability to extend the validity of your police checks and medicals by a little bit, so often they won't ask you to redo them, even if they've expired a little bit previously.

Your initial entry date will be up to them, though, and if your checks have expired, there's no guessing what they'd make it. You just have to make sure you've entered Australia by that date.


----------



## ANDY1964

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello Andy,
> 
> I think there was one here with the username dr. flor who recently got her visa in less than 6 months. I think it was PMV.  Her CO was I think CD.
> 
> ty


That's good and bad news , good for Dr Flor but bad that my CO is CD and no visa after 9 months


----------



## MissPhilippines62

ANDY1964 said:


> That's good and bad news , good for Dr Flor but bad that my CO is CD and no visa after 9 months


MERIDA has also been given her visa last July.2014. She applied last March 2014 under subclass 309


----------



## ANDY1964

MissPhilippines62 said:


> MERIDA has also been given her visa last July.2014. She applied last March 2014 under subclass 309


that's good as well, but isn't 309 a Partner visa not a PMV ? I didn't think there were any caps or hold ups with Partner visas? but as long as we all get our visas sooner then later I will be happy


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> That's good and bad news , good for Dr Flor but bad that my CO is CD and no visa after 9 months


Lol... I don't think it's bad that your CO was CD, I have a feeling that you will get your visa soon, say next month?

As far as I heard, the one named RG is notoriously critical CO. I don't know.

Anyway good luck to ya!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Lol... I don't think it's bad that your CO was CD, I have a feeling that you will get your visa soon, say next month?
> 
> As far as I heard, the one named RG is notoriously critical CO. I don't know.
> 
> Anyway good luck to ya!


OMG! My CO is RG


----------



## 26777

Did anyone had JB as their co? what was she like? We're applying for defacto visa subclass 309. Haven't heard anything from her since my partner went for an interview in person on the 3rd sept. We can't wait to hear the results! 

Thanks


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

bemmy.x said:


> Did anyone had JB as their co? what was she like? We're applying for defacto visa subclass 309. Haven't heard anything from her since my partner went for an interview in person on the 3rd sept. We can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> Thanks


hi,

JB? or LB?


----------



## 26777

Oh8'sjustme said:


> hi,
> 
> JB? or LB?


Hi there.
I just double checked our co's initials.. 
Its Jb


----------



## meeyaaw

bemmy.x said:


> Did anyone had JB as their co? what was she like? We're applying for defacto visa subclass 309. Haven't heard anything from her since my partner went for an interview in person on the 3rd sept. We can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> Thanks


Hi! I also have a pending pv application and my CO is also JB. i am also a bit worried that it's taking so long to hear from her because i met someone from the other forum, she applied for pmv a day after i submitted my application and we even have the same CO and her pmv was already granted last Aug. 29th. exactly 7 months from the time she lodged her application.


----------



## MissCookie

*Newbie*

Hi everyone!

Me and my fiance will be lodging our PMV next month. Hope you could help us go through to some issues we have with the application. If I was refused of a Tourist Visa twice will it affect my Fiance Visa application? There's a part in 47sp form (q#6) about visa refusal.

Thanks in advance! 
Good day to all!


----------



## Mish

MissCookie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Me and my fiance will be lodging our PMV next month. Hope you could help us go through to some issues we have with the application. If I was refused of a Tourist Visa twice will it affect my Fiance Visa application? There's a part in 47sp form (q#6) about visa refusal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Good day to all!


Nope. Just list them and reasons for refusal in the application.

My husband got rejected twice and got a PMV approved.


----------



## MissCookie

Mish said:


> Nope. Just list them and reasons for refusal in the application.
> 
> My husband got rejected twice and got a PMV approved.


Thanks for the reply Mish! I believe I have to jot them down on Part O of the Form 47SP.

Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## 26777

meeyaaw said:


> Hi! I also have a pending pv application and my CO is also JB. i am also a bit worried that it's taking so long to hear from her because i met someone from the other forum, she applied for pmv a day after i submitted my application and we even have the same CO and her pmv was already granted last Aug. 29th. exactly 7 months from the time she lodged her application.


Awwww really? Well it sucks that not everyone will be in the same timeframe if they have lodged it on the same day or the day before/after. Maybe it all depends on how much evidence you provided with the visa application and see whether the CO needs more time to look through your paperworks. Good luck to us meeyaw! Haha. Hope our CO will grant our visa soon!


----------



## meeyaaw

bemmy.x said:


> Awwww really? Well it sucks that not everyone will be in the same timeframe if they have lodged it on the same day or the day before/after. Maybe it all depends on how much evidence you provided with the visa application and see whether the CO needs more time to look through your paperworks. Good luck to us meeyaw! Haha. Hope our CO will grant our visa soon!


I really hope so bemmy... it's almost 8 months on 29th for me. My husband and i sent her an email but she never replied....


----------



## MissPhilippines62

meeyaaw said:


> I really hope so bemmy... it's almost 8 months on 29th for me. My husband and i sent her an email but she never replied....


well give them time to reply. Who knows, when your CO does, it is your visa being approved


----------



## meeyaaw

MissPhilippines62 said:


> well give them time to reply. Who knows, when your CO does, it is your visa being approved


Yep... actually i just sent her an email informing that im pregnant already because i have seen somewhere that i have to inform the immigration about it... Im just waiting for her go signal to go back to phil...


----------



## Dr.Flor

Hi Andy64 and Oh8'sJustMe - Mine was a spouse visa and it took around 6 months from date of lodgement to 'visa-grant' - However my husband did a thorough job on the application and submitted it 'decision ready' - which I think makes all the difference. Our CO was CD and she was quick with responses and very very helpful. All the Best !


----------



## Dr.Flor

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello Andy,
> 
> I think there was one here with the username dr. flor who recently got her visa in less than 6 months. I think it was PMV.  Her CO was I think CD.
> 
> ty


Hi Andy64 and Oh8'sJustMe - Mine was a spouse visa and it took around 6 months from date of lodgement to 'visa-grant' - However my husband did a thorough job on the application and submitted it 'decision ready' - which I think makes all the difference. Our CO was CD and she was quick with responses and very very helpful. All the Best !


----------



## Valkatron

Dr.Flor said:


> My husband did a thorough job on the application and submitted it 'decision ready'


How can you tell if you have provided a decision ready application?


----------



## Dr.Flor

Valkatron said:


> How can you tell if you have provided a decision ready application?


You simply have to be thorough with the application. Provide all evidence in a bound folder. All the photographs and evidence of communication - we handed over more than 80 emails, around 120 photographs, 20 odd copies of boarding passes, letters from employers, ATO assessment notices for the last 5 years, all asset and liability statements, utility statements showing evidence of asset ownership, evidence that as a couple we catch up every 2 to 3 months and spend 2 weeks together etc. Everything you can think of - to make your case manager see that the relationship is 'genuine, committed and continuing' - Put yourself in the case manager's shoes - they know nothing about you and learn about you as a couple and see the degree of 'commitment' via the documents and evidence you are able to submit - which in turn makes their jobs easier. The fact that we were married for a year and that we strived to keep the 'flame' of the relationship burning by travelling and seeing each other every 2 to 3 months goes a long way when it comes to presenting a 'decision ready' application. My husband also happens to work for the commonwealth as a senior case manager - albeit in a different department - but he understands bureaucracy and how definitive paperwork, immaculately presented makes a difference.

My advise to everyone is to be thorough with all your paperwork, show that you are organised and try to display 'commitment' and provide evidence of a continuing and genuine relationship and you will manage to get your visa well within the stipulated timeframes. All the best everyone.


----------



## travellor

Well that's good advice about getting your application done to the best of your ability but a lot of people have little of the advantages that you set out for yourself. They also may have a genuine relationship as far as relationships go, but do not have the money to travel continuously or assets or favourable employment....these folk still wait and sweat the 9 months which has become the norm....

BTW...congrats on your visa approval...


----------



## MissCookie

*Noim*

Hi all!

I have a question in regards to the NOIM form, where a witness needs to sign. On my part as a fiance back here in the Philippines who could possibly sign as a valid witness? I'm thinking of having a notary public sign it.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## ANDY1964

Dr.Flor said:


> Hi Andy64 and Oh8'sJustMe - Mine was a spouse visa and it took around 6 months from date of lodgement to 'visa-grant' - However my husband did a thorough job on the application and submitted it 'decision ready' - which I think makes all the difference. Our CO was CD and she was quick with responses and very very helpful. All the Best !


Thanks for the information and congrats. Was your visa a Prospective Marriage visa ? well no wonder your visa went through so quickly with how professional it was completed by your partner. Sounds like you guys have known each other for a long time with so many visits etc. Hopefully our visas are just taking a bit longer because I have only visited twice and known my fiancée for 2 years but we are ready for the next big step.


----------



## fil

Hi Everyone!

any visa grants on this month of September? .... thanks...


----------



## ANDY1964

fil said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> any visa grants on this month of September? .... thanks...


still waiting , PMV lodged 5/2 , no contact since April


----------



## Zandita

fil said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> any visa grants on this month of September? .... thanks...


still waiting!  hope this end soon!


----------



## meeyaaw

Zandita said:


> still waiting!  hope this end soon!


Hi Zandita! Who's your CO?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> still waiting!  hope this end soon!


Hi. May i know who your CO is?


----------



## Zandita

meeyaaw said:


> Hi Zandita! Who's your CO?


its RG.


----------



## Valkatron

We just got told again ours will be processed by December. Tick tock, so bored of waiting.


----------



## ANDY1964

Valkatron said:


> We just got told again ours will be processed by December. Tick tock, so bored of waiting.


did you call them or did they send you an email?


----------



## Zandita

Valkatron said:


> We just got told again ours will be processed by December. Tick tock, so bored of waiting.


it is harder when you are nearly there.. hoping everyday ...checking your mail every hour.. and bieng disappointed every hour! lol!! so frustrating already!


----------



## Valkatron

ANDY1964 said:


> did you call them or did they send you an email?


Through an email.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Valkatron said:


> Through an email.


Was this their own initiative or you have to make a follow-up?


----------



## Valkatron

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Was this their own initiative or you have to make a follow-up?


My wife got annoyed with not hearing anything and sent them the email. Got the same answer as the email I sent when I was in the Phils.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Valkatron said:


> My wife got annoyed with not hearing anything and sent them the email. Got the same answer as the email I sent when I was in the Phils.


That good to know they have replied.


----------



## lostangel

guys,
any updates on your visa!!!! seems September is not so lucky for all of us .. my medical was submitted to dibp and waiting for the feedback...is there anyone of u have MS as CO?.... before shes replying to my email but now shes not?????


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

lostangel said:


> is there anyone of u have MS as CO?.... before shes replying to my email but now shes not?????


We have MS as a CO but we haven't head anything from her since a request for a Form 80 and the NSOs in February.

Do you have her email address? or just write c/o the general enquiries email address?


----------



## lostangel

mexiwi said:


> We have MS as a CO but we haven't head anything from her since a request for a Form 80 and the NSOs in February.
> 
> Do you have her email address? or just write c/o the general enquiries email address?


hi Mexiwi,
when i emailed embassy shes the one replying to me, like when she requested for CENOMAR,nso and other supporting documents. When I requested for extension of my medicals shes also the one who approved it. I think they are using one email address and they didnt provide their own personal email. I emailed the embassy last sept 15 to informed them that i finished my medical but she didnt replied yet usually when i emailed the embassy after 5days she will replied to me....


----------



## MissPhilippines62

lostangel said:


> hi Mexiwi,
> when i emailed embassy shes the one replying to me, like when she requested for CENOMAR,nso and other supporting documents. When I requested for extension of my medicals shes also the one who approved it. I think they are using one email address and they didnt provide their own personal email. I emailed the embassy last sept 15 to informed them that i finished my medical but she didnt replied yet usually when i emailed the embassy after 5days she will replied to me....


I understand that your CO will no longer reply to your last email. But for sure she is reviewing your application. After she is able to review your medicals, your visa will be granted. I can feel that will be soon.


----------



## gtcman

Did anyone have any issues getting a tourist visa after their PMV application? If it was granted was it 12 months, or was it for a shorter period (like 3 months)?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

lostangel said:


> hi Mexiwi,
> when i emailed embassy shes the one replying to me, like when she requested for CENOMAR,nso and other supporting documents. When I requested for extension of my medicals shes also the one who approved it. I think they are using one email address and they didnt provide their own personal email. I emailed the embassy last sept 15 to informed them that i finished my medical but she didnt replied yet usually when i emailed the embassy after 5days she will replied to me....


Hello lostangel,
Your CO is probably busy with other new applicants. Also she probably think she doesn't need anymore documents from you and that your application is still under the allocated processing time. CO's have their own personal emails, but they rarely give it to applicants, because they don't like being hassled I think.
Speaking from my experienced, DIAC Manila are very dismissive to Filipino applicants visa inquiry. They usually just sent general replies, general inquiries hotline, or general email address. Whenever you asked them how long it would take to be finalized, they just tell you processing time is --- months and blah blah......

I used to asked my CO's email to explain that we don't have the type of document that she was asking and what document should I need to provide instead in order to satisfy the requirement, but they never give me her email not even transfer my phone call to her and was only told some other crap that I wasn't really interested.( wasted nearly 500pesos phone card  )
So I told my fiancée (hubby now) about my frustration. Immediately my fiancée phoned DIAC manila from Australia (not to mention my fiancée speaks in an abrupt manner and was a little bit hmmm  rude). Surprisingly, they transferred the call right away to my CO, I've heard they're conversation co's our voice chat was on that time. Finally they agree into Stat Dec instead of that particular document she was asking. CO gave her Cellphone # and her personal email to him lol.... 6 hours after I got email with Visa grant notice 

I suspected they grant me visa earlier than I expected to get rid off me.lol 

Don't worry lostangel your visa will be granted soon.  and also those others that are still waiting.


----------



## arsquare

Hi Valkatron

Did your case officer actually say trhough email that your application will be processed on December?

Regards


----------



## Valkatron

arsquare said:


> Hi Valkatron
> 
> Did your case officer actually say trhough email that your application will be processed on December?
> 
> Regards


Dear (wife),

Kindly refer to our previous email with regards to your application status.
Since it is within our service standards, we will be making a decision on
this by December 2014.

Thank you.

Yours sincerely,

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

That is copied from the email we were sent.


----------



## arsquare

Valkatron said:


> Dear (wife),
> 
> Kindly refer to our previous email with regards to your application status.
> Since it is within our service standards, we will be making a decision on
> this by December 2014.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> That is copied from the email we were sent.


Thanks Valkatron,

So capping in the 300 and 309 visa is really happening in the Philipinnes at the moment. Was surprise about the 309 visa being capped as on the dima website it clearly say that 309 visa cannot be capped.

Pity for applicants that immigration never give enough information about the implemented capping.

Regards,


----------



## liandra

*Cfo*

Hello,

Does anyone know if it is a requirement to attend the CFO seminar for migrants before leaving the Philippines? Do they actually check the sticker at the airport?


----------



## Zandita

I read in other forums that in other country like India, that the CO emails the applicant if their application were put to final que for the decision.. does it also happen here in Philippines? or will just notify us once the decision have been made?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

liandra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if it is a requirement to attend the CFO seminar for migrants before leaving the Philippines? Do they actually check the sticker at the airport?


From what i have heard they do - you don't want to be denied exit.

My fiancee has been interrogated at Immigration leaving the Philippines when she was travelling to Malaysia to meet me - to the point of wanting to see photos of us together on her phone, and looking me up in the database to see if I had visited the Philippines before.


----------



## council

liandra said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if it is a requirement to attend the CFO seminar for migrants before leaving the Philippines? Do they actually check the sticker at the airport?


Yes and yes.

Been there, done that.


----------



## ANDY1964

council said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Been there, done that.


Do they advise you in your approval email that you have to do this CFO seminar? I had never heard of this before today but checking the website it says it is mandatory and has been for 30 years.

That's not good if you are wanting your fiancée to leave asap to join you because it could take a few weeks to organise getting to Manila or Cebu. Where did you do your CFO at?


----------



## council

ANDY1964 said:


> Do they advise you in your approval email that you have to do this CFO seminar? I had never heard of this before today but checking the website it says it is mandatory and has been for 30 years.
> 
> That's not good if you are wanting your fiancée to leave asap to join you because it could take a few weeks to organise getting to Manila or Cebu. Where did you do your CFO at?


Yes, quite clearly too. They refer you to 2 websites (I won't quote the exact text mentioned in the visa grant anymore) -



> Exit requirements - Australian Embassy
> 
> Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## council

ANDY1964 said:


> That's not good if you are wanting your fiancée to leave asap to join you because it could take a few weeks to organise getting to Manila or Cebu. Where did you do your CFO at?


I had my seminar seminar in Manila.

Filipinos going abroad as partners/fiance of foreign nationals are required to attend a CFO guidance and counselling seminar as well, separate from the CFO pre-departure seminar and registration sticker.



> What is CFO Guidance and Counseling Program - with Images | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## ANDY1964

thanks for the info , much appreciated


----------



## ANDY1964

ah so they have to do 2 different seminars , fun fun


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

ANDY1964 said:


> ah so they have to do 2 different seminars , fun fun


There are two types - one for Filipinos migrating to other countries - the Pre Departure Orientation and one for those migrating as fiancees/partners of foreign citizens - the Guidance and Counselling Seminar.

You don't need to do both/

You also don't need to wait until you get the visa to do the guidance and counselling seminar - my fiancee did hers months ago, she just has to go back with the Visa Grant notice when she gets it to get the sticker/stamp in her passport.

It's worth getting out of the way earlier as the requirements (doesn't that word take on a unique meaning in the Philippines) are quite extensive, also there are limited places so my fiancee lined up at 5am to make sure she got a place in Cebu.

One thing that we needed was evidence of my singleness - not needed for the PMV, but the CFO want it! That cost $125 from the NZ Embassy.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> Do they advise you in your approval email that you have to do this CFO seminar? I had never heard of this before today but checking the website it says it is mandatory and has been for 30 years.
> 
> That's not good if you are wanting your fiancée to leave asap to join you because it could take a few weeks to organise getting to Manila or Cebu. Where did you do your CFO at?


Andy, That's what we called " It's more Fun in the Philippines"..lol


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> There are two types - one for Filipinos migrating to other countries - the Pre Departure Orientation and one for those migrating as fiancees/partners of foreign citizens - the Guidance and Counselling Seminar.
> 
> You don't need to do both/
> 
> You also don't need to wait until you get the visa to do the guidance and counselling seminar - my fiancee did hers months ago, she just has to go back with the Visa Grant notice when she gets it to get the sticker/stamp in her passport.
> 
> It's worth getting out of the way earlier as the requirements (doesn't that word take on a unique meaning in the Philippines) are quite extensive, also there are limited places so my fiancee lined up at 5am to make sure she got a place in Cebu.
> 
> One thing that we needed was evidence of my singleness - not needed for the PMV, but the CFO want it! That cost $125 from the NZ Embassy.


thanks for the info , my fiancée lives down in the southern Philippines so will have to fly her up to Cebu to do it as well. We lodged 5th February so almost 8 months now so would hope that we will get the visa approval soon to take with her so she doesn't have to do 2 flights up there within a month. Did they ask for your evidence of singleness before she went or after she had gone?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

ANDY1964 said:


> We lodged 5th February so almost 8 months now so would hope that we will get the visa approval soon


We lodged 7th Feb - hoping for something soon too.



> Did they ask for your evidence of singleness before she went or after she had gone?


My fiancee was down near the CFO office for something else and stopped by to get all the requirements so she had everything up front.

I haven't got the list she got unfortunately, i will try and find it.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> thanks for the info , my fiancée lives down in the southern Philippines so will have to fly her up to Cebu to do it as well. We lodged 5th February so almost 8 months now so would hope that we will get the visa approval soon to take with her so she doesn't have to do 2 flights up there within a month. Did they ask for your evidence of singleness before she went or after she had gone?


I had CFO seminar in Cebu. I agree with ya to just wait till her visa is granted. It's a waste of money to come back just to get sticker. Sounds ridiculous! but I am not surprised Phil government doesn't care how much money your going to waste for an airline ticket back and forth. They don't make it easier for Filipinos mate! I'll tell ya that.


----------



## Zandita

*CFO and PASSPORT*

As i understand from the immigration website CFO is for migrants with Foreign partner or ex Fil citizen partner. My partner is still Fil citizen but australia PR.. what seminar should i take..

Is 6 months validity of passport upon travelling also applies to emigrants? My daughters passport is expiring in less than 6 mos and we are expecting grant very soon. please help!!


----------



## Valkatron

My wife has to go back and get the silly sticker once the visa is approved, she has gone through the seminar already.

Just another hoop they are making us jump through.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Zandita said:


> My partner is still Fil citizen but australia PR.. what seminar should i take..


I believe in your case you do the pre departure orientation as you are essentially just migrating - no need to lecture you on the evils of foreigners.

For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> As i understand from the immigration website CFO is for migrants with Foreign partner or ex Fil citizen partner. My partner is still Fil citizen but australia PR.. what seminar should i take..
> 
> Is 6 months validity of passport upon travelling also applies to emigrants? My daughters passport is expiring in less than 6 mos and we are expecting grant very soon. please help!!


It would be best to renew your daughter's passport since it is now less than 6 months before it expires.


----------



## ANDY1964

Oh8'sjustme said:


> I had CFO seminar in Cebu. I agree with ya to just wait till her visa is granted. It's a waste of money to come back just to get sticker. Sounds ridiculous! but I am not surprised Phil government doesn't care how much money your going to waste for an airline ticket back and forth. They don't make it easier for Filipinos mate! I'll tell ya that.


did you line up early in the morning when you went to your seminar?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> did you line up early in the morning when you went to your seminar?


Yes, Andy I was there roughly 6am.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Yes, Andy I was there roughly 6am.


I can see that your visa has been granted 2years ago and maybe appointment for the CFO seminar was not done online yet. This year CFO SEMINAR reservation is done online and slots for the seminar are limited and given the schedule when you have to attend to it. Maybe there's no need to be at the seminar location very early. Just be there ontime as per your schedule.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

MissPhilippines62 said:


> This year CFO SEMINAR reservation is done online and slots for the seminar are limited and given the schedule when you have to attend to it. Maybe there's no need to be at the seminar location very early. Just be there ontime as per your schedule.


There is only online booking for Manila.

Cebu CFO slots are still first come first served.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

mexiwi said:


> There is only online booking for Manila.
> 
> Cebu CFO slots are still first come first served.


Yes, I am refering to Manila CFO Seminar.


----------



## ANDY1964

Yes my fiancee will be going to Cebu unfortunately closer to Dipolog.


----------



## ANDY1964

Valkatron said:


> My wife has to go back and get the silly sticker once the visa is approved, she has gone through the seminar already.
> 
> Just another hoop they are making us jump through.


did they ask for proof of being single from you or are you already married and going for partner visa?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> did they ask for proof of being single from you or are you already married and going for partner visa?


Hi,

Andy, I don't think they ask proof of being single. They asked for marriage certificate if its married. I did not provide singleness certificate when I had my seminar. However, things might have change since I had my seminar but I looked up CFO counseling requirements, doesn't say anything about singleness cert.

Andy, here's the link of CFO counseling flyer :

http://www.cfo.gov.ph/images/speeches/GCPflyer_GOAS05092014.pdf

Requirements;

Requirements - with Images | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## ANDY1964

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Andy, I don't think they ask proof of being single. They asked for marriage certificate if its married. I did not provide singleness certificate when I had my seminar. However, things might have change since I had my seminar but I looked up CFO counseling requirements, doesn't say anything about singleness cert.
> 
> Andy, here's the link of CFO counseling flyer :
> 
> http://www.cfo.gov.ph/images/speeches/GCPflyer_GOAS05092014.pdf
> 
> Requirements;
> 
> Requirements - with Images | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


thanks , I had already checked out all of those websites etc, it was only mexiwi had said they had asked him for his proof of singleness. SO just wanted to be prepared for anything they could throw at us.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Andy, I don't think they ask proof of being single. They asked for marriage certificate if its married. I did not provide singleness certificate when I had my seminar. H


They didn't ask my fiancee for proof of her singleness, but they wanted proof of mine!

The catch is item 4: Other documents as may be required by the 
counselors


----------



## ANDY1964

yes that's what I thought so I organised my proof of single certificate today through our Births, Deaths and Marriage office just in case it is asked for , doesn't hurt and don't want anymore hold ups.
I'm so over this waiting , 8 months and counting


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

ANDY1964 said:


> yes that's what I thought so I organised my proof of single certificate today through our Births, Deaths and Marriage office just in case it is asked for , doesn't hurt and don't want anymore hold ups.
> I'm so over this waiting , 8 months and counting


Well things have changed obviously, as I wasn't asked to provide singleness cert of my fiancée either. But Yeah! it doesn't hurt if you have this document, better to be prepared. 
By the way, whenever you fiancée gets her CFO Certificate make sure she will double checked the name and destination country printed in the CFO certificate.

They printed mine first with: valid for travel to - "Afghanistan".. Ehhh?? Who wants to go to Afghanistan and get married there???! 
I immediately returned it to the CFO officer and they printed a new one with a correct destination country.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Couldn't even get through to the Manila Embassy by phone today.

I tried 4 times, went through the menu then spent 15 minutes on hold before I was disconnected.

Like it or not, we have all paid upwards of $3000 for what is a service - and this whole "your application is within our service standards" is bullshit.


----------



## ANDY1964

I see the embassy in India has granted a few visas this week hopefully the Manilla embassy starts granting at least the visas from January and February very soon.
I did see one PMV visa approved this week on another forum lodged 26th February just don't understand how some get done before others lodged months earlier.


----------



## soontowed

Finally for 7 month my CO emailed me yesterday, asking me to rectify the discrepancy of my passport


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

ANDY1964 said:


> I did see one PMV visa approved this week on another forum lodged 26th February just don't understand how some get done before others lodged months earlier.


I know every case is different, but surely cases get assessed in order - there should be a way to know where you are in the queue

eg: log into your immiaccount and it says your application is number 523 in the queue

And a processing stage - waiting for review by CO, waiting security, waiting documents, final asessment

But, I hope 9 months works out - I haven't seen my fiancee for 9 months and it's just bloody hard.


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> I know every case is different, but surely cases get assessed in order - there should be a way to know where you are in the queue
> 
> eg: log into your immiaccount and it says your application is number 523 in the queue
> 
> And a processing stage - waiting for review by CO, waiting security, waiting documents, final asessment
> 
> But, I hope 9 months works out - I haven't seen my fiancee for 9 months and it's just bloody hard.


Yeah totally agree , we lodged our PMV by paper so can't follow anything and don't get any updates, contact or information. Then when you see visas lodged weeks or months after yours get approved you think you have done something wrong.

I haven't seen my fiancée for 12 months thinking the visa would have been approved quicker but now because of work commitments haven't been able to go over so just trying to stay positive and patient.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

If only they are transparent and tell us what is going on with our application so we will know where we stand, it will be a great relief. Is there a way we can make suggestions or comments on how they make us feel impatient and how they treat us after paying them much?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

ANDY1964 said:


> Yeah totally agree , we lodged our PMV by paper so can't follow anything and don't get any updates, contact or information. Then when you see visas lodged weeks or months after yours get approved you think you have done something wrong.


Ours was online - 7th Feb, they sent us and email on 12th asking for NSOs etc but nothing has changed since.



> I haven't seen my fiancée for 12 months thinking the visa would have been approved quicker but now because of work commitments haven't been able to go over so just trying to stay positive and patient.


We had a plan that she would come over in April after university but my contract work dried up and I had 6 months without work so we decided was better for her to stay there for the time being - also mortgage v airfares. Now I am working again, but FIFO, and she has a job in Cebu. She will have to resign to come visit - and then if she goes back and still waiting for the visa she has no job to keep her occupied. If she come to visit I am away 2 weeks out of 3 - and she can't work here to keep occupied.

I did ring the embassy about a month ago to try and get some sort of estimate but no joy.


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> Ours was online - 7th Feb, they sent us and email on 12th asking for NSOs etc but nothing has changed since.
> 
> We had a plan that she would come over in April after university but my contract work dried up and I had 6 months without work so we decided was better for her to stay there for the time being - also mortgage v airfares. Now I am working again, but FIFO, and she has a job in Cebu. She will have to resign to come visit - and then if she goes back and still waiting for the visa she has no job to keep her occupied. If she come to visit I am away 2 weeks out of 3 - and she can't work here to keep occupied.
> 
> I did ring the embassy about a month ago to try and get some sort of estimate but no joy.


We asked about getting tourist visa but were told wouldn't have any chance of getting it approved because fiancée didn't work etc etc , I should have put it in when we first lodged PMV. We talk all day on viber and see each other most days on yahoo or Skype but looking forward to when we are together again.
We wrote to our CO on Friday just advising that my fiancées friend received her visa on 30/9 after lodging 26th February , we lodged ours 
22nd January and acknowledgement letter received 5th February , so we were just checking that something hadn't been sent and went to junk mail and deleted , will see if we just get standard reply this week that we are still in 12 month time frame etc etc.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

ANDY1964 said:


> We asked about getting tourist visa but were told wouldn't have any chance of getting it approved because fiancée didn't work etc etc , I should have put it in when we first lodged PMV.


My fiancee has had tourist visas to both Australia and New Zealand with no job, she was a student for both.

I just wrote a letter of support for her Aussie visa - it was only for a 2 week trip in her uni holidays.


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> My fiancee has had tourist visas to both Australia and New Zealand with no job, she was a student for both.
> 
> I just wrote a letter of support for her Aussie visa - it was only for a 2 week trip in her uni holidays.


wish I had better information at hand when I first looked into it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

ANDY1964 said:


> wish I had better information at hand when I first looked into it


I actually rang immigration and the lady emailed me a sample stat dec for providing support.

Sometimes when you ring Immigration you get a helpful person who knows what they are talking about, unfortunately most of them are muppets.


----------



## jumping jack

*Visa Granted*

Hi Everyone.

For those still waiting I just wanted to let you all know my fiances visa got approved 4 days ago. We applied on March 11th without using a case officer. So that's almost exactly 7 months since we submitted our application. The application was on paper and we we're very through with the application. Made sure we had everything covered, even researching reasons people were denied a visa and made sure we didn't make same mistakes.

My fiance has now got her CFO booking (made online) in Manila. So a few more weeks and she will be here in Australia.


----------



## ANDY1964

jumping jack said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> For those still waiting I just wanted to let you all know my fiances visa got approved 4 days ago. We applied on March 11th without using a case officer. So that's almost exactly 7 months since we submitted our application. The application was on paper and we we're very through with the application. Made sure we had everything covered, even researching reasons people were denied a visa and made sure we didn't make same mistakes.
> 
> My fiance has now got her CFO booking (made online) in Manila. So a few more weeks and she will be here in Australia.


you must have had a case officer send you at least the approval letter last week? do you know the initials of your case officer?


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Not long and you will be together in Oz. 



jumping jack said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> For those still waiting I just wanted to let you all know my fiances visa got approved 4 days ago. We applied on March 11th without using a case officer. So that's almost exactly 7 months since we submitted our application. The application was on paper and we we're very through with the application. Made sure we had everything covered, even researching reasons people were denied a visa and made sure we didn't make same mistakes.
> 
> My fiance has now got her CFO booking (made online) in Manila. So a few more weeks and she will be here in Australia.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

jumping jack said:


> We applied on March 11th So that's almost exactly 7 months since we submitted our application. .


Congrats for you guys - glad someone is getting theirs approved

But - 7 months, and there are people 8-9 months who haven't heard a thing - the system sucks - a lot


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> Congrats for you guys - glad someone is getting theirs approved
> 
> But - 7 months, and there are people 8-9 months who haven't heard a thing - the system sucks - a lot


certainly does , especially when you know you have given every bit of information required and every document plus more that was required to give a quick decision. I know there are caps on the PMV visa but it seems the only thing that counts is which CO you get and how they are feeling on the day.


----------



## jumping jack

ANDY1964 said:


> you must have had a case officer send you at least the approval letter last week? do you know the initials of your case officer?


As soon as I figure out how to send a PM I'll let you know. I prefer to keep it private.

Thanks to everyone for congratulating.

I don't know about anyone elses situation but in our case there are no kids involved and neither of us have been married before. We are both fairly young. So not having a divorce or kids to complicate things may be the reason our visa was granted in 7 months.


----------



## Valkatron

Just found this on the immi site:

Every year the Australian Government sets the overall migration program as part of the Budget process. For the 2014–15 program year, 47 825 program places have been allocated to the partner visa program, an increase of 300 places over the 2013-14 program year. The department processes partner visas in the order they are received and with consideration to the program places announced by the government.

Note, this is for partner visas, not PMV. I just really bloody hope my wife is one of these 48000... Over 7 months now waiting! Boo!


----------



## ANDY1964

jumping jack said:


> As soon as I figure out how to send a PM I'll let you know. I prefer to keep it private.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for congratulating.
> 
> I don't know about anyone elses situation but in our case there are no kids involved and neither of us have been married before. We are both fairly young. So not having a divorce or kids to complicate things may be the reason our visa was granted in 7 months.


no worries hope its a great time for you both , at least we know they are still approving some PMV's after not much action for 2014.


----------



## arsquare

MissPhilippines62 said:


> If only they are transparent and tell us what is going on with our application so we will know where we stand, it will be a great relief. Is there a way we can make suggestions or comments on how they make us feel impatient and how they treat us after paying them much?


Yes, we can provide feedback to the immigration office in Australia Client feedback

I am about to fire one ... The system at the moment is a total mess.

-- Some CO are approachable and some CO aren't ?
-- Requested documents by CO once received by CO as standard 
should send email that documents received 
-- Applications being granted over an earlier lodge application?
-- immiaccount claimed to be fast and efficient with regular updates?
-- Standard service of average 9 months is just too slow!


----------



## soontowed

It was the same here in Hongkong, they only email you when they needed additional documents, but they will not email you back if they recieve, but I did not worry on that because I went straight to the Australian consulate


----------



## demilou61414

*Pmv*

Hi im demi from philippines.. just wanna ask what are some of the reasons for not granting a prospective marriage visa? Thank you godbless


----------



## soontowed

If you were the applicant and got denied would be best if you tell in this forum what are the step you did, have you met? Im sure some of the member here can help you


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

demilou61414 said:


> Hi im demi from philippines.. just wanna ask what are some of the reasons for not granting a prospective marriage visa? Thank you godbless


hi, did you mean reasons for PMV refusal?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Some reasons for PMV refusal would be:

- you haven't met in person
- you don't provide evidence you intend to marry
- the officer is not convinced your relationship is genuine
- you or one of your dependents fail the health requirement
- you are already legally married (though this is a problem for the PMV, it's not for a de facto visa in countries such as the Philippines. At least, that's my understanding). 

If your friends and family aren't aware of your relationship, for example, that can be a big red flag for immigration. You need at least two statements from people testifying to your relationship. 

Also, some of the risk factors (that won't cause them to DENY your application, but will cause them to look at it more carefully) can include a significant age difference, significant religious differences, having met over the internet, etc.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

So after getting cut off once again, I actually got through to the Manila Embassy today.

Still don't know anything, other than there are no further requirements and her medical is ok.

Worryingly when the guy opened my fiancee's file, he said so your name is "XXXXX" - the name of my friend who did one of the Form 888s, same when he confirmed my email, he read out my friends.

Anyway, he said he has put an alert for the case officer to contact me the update the progress of the application.

The said they did that last time, and I heard nothing so we will see what happens this time.

I also got up him about the phone system, he said it has problems sometimes, I said well, that isn't really acceptable is it?


----------



## ANDY1964

my fiancée wrote to our CO on Friday asking why some people that had put there visa applications one or 2 months after ours had been approved in the last week or so. Also was checking that nothing had been sent to her and it had gone to her junk mail and been deleted.

We heard back from them today with the usual that some applications are done quicker then others but assured me our application was being assessed and the majority of applications would be done in the 8 to 9 month time frame.

Hopefully she is correct because we have just passed 8 months so will see what happens over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Valkatron

ANDY1964;628441
Hopefully she is correct because we have just passed 8 months so will see what happens over the next 3 weeks.[/QUOTE said:


> Getting nervous? We are coming up on our 8 months, wife is starting to get really nervous.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Valkatron said:


> Getting nervous? We are coming up on our 8 months, wife is starting to get really nervous.


We hit 9 months in 3 weeks - really hoping something good happens - just sick of the not knowing.

I would have been happy if they told me 6 months ago that everything is in order and due to caseload you can expect your visa to be approved between xxx and xxx - at least it would be something tangible - but this " your application is within the service standard" is just not helpful at all.

The fact that the applications all seem to magically get approved around the 8-9 month mark - means they know damn well exactly when they are going to approve them, pretty much from first look.


----------



## ANDY1964

Valkatron said:


> Getting nervous? We are coming up on our 8 months, wife is starting to get really nervous.


yes my fiancée is getting nervous , she is also not looking forward to the CFO seminar but hopefully when its all over and she is finally here we can get on with organising the wedding and forgetting about the last year.


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> We hit 9 months in 3 weeks - really hoping something good happens - just sick of the not knowing.
> 
> I would have been happy if they told me 6 months ago that everything is in order and due to caseload you can expect your visa to be approved between xxx and xxx - at least it would be something tangible - but this " your application is within the service standard" is just not helpful at all.
> 
> The fact that the applications all seem to magically get approved around the 8-9 month mark - means they know damn well exactly when they are going to approve them, pretty much from first look.


totally agree , maybe one day when it is mandatory that everyone has to do online applications they can get there act together and give proper timelines what is happening with your application. Would be great just to see if you are being held up because of capping , workload , documents required etc etc


----------



## Valkatron

If they would put something on the immi account page, showing what stage the application was up to, that would be nice. Just a physical icon to show what is happening would go towards lessening the stress that we are all going through with this silence.

I hope both of you are gone soon, so when my 9 months comes up, we are approved before christmas. That way we can all enjoy christmas with our partners.


----------



## Zandita

i already hit 9 months 2 days but still waiting! stressed out already hope this end soon! 

i agree they should have tell us the truth than give us false hope!


----------



## arsquare

mexiwi said:


> We hit 9 months in 3 weeks - really hoping something good happens - just sick of the not knowing.
> 
> I would have been happy if they told me 6 months ago that everything is in order and due to caseload you can expect your visa to be approved between xxx and xxx - at least it would be something tangible - but this " your application is within the service standard" is just not helpful at all.
> 
> The fact that the applications all seem to magically get approved around the 8-9 month mark - means they know damn well exactly when they are going to approve them, pretty much from first look.


My application is just 5 months , but it really scares me when application lodge from January and February have been overtaken by application lodge in March and April ... Every case is different but I am sure everyone that lodge an application made it sure that they presented their case well enough to make a decision ready application. If there is some doubt with the CO , its just logical that the CO should clarify and request documents to clear up this doubt straight away. This is how this term "NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS" came about.

Just to cheer us up a little bit

I notice that the website on Australian Immigration Manila update on processing time is not moving. It is still stuck on processing up to July 1st. I just hope this stays for two months and CO concentrate on backlogs application.

I have heard as one of my friend who has an application got told by the CO that sometime this November they will release the bulk of the pending application.

With that two informaton on hand I am optimist that Immigration Manila are working now and ready to release next month (nov 2014) application lodge up to until July 1 2014


----------



## Marcantony

arsquare said:


> My application is just 5 months , but it really scares me when application lodge from January and February have been overtaken by application lodge in March and April ... Every case is different but I am sure everyone that lodge an application made it sure that they presented their case well enough to make a decision ready application. If there is some doubt with the CO , its just logical that the CO should clarify and request documents to clear up this doubt straight away. This is how this term "NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS" came about.
> 
> Just to cheer us up a little bit
> 
> I notice that the website on Australian Immigration Manila update on processing time is not moving. It is still stuck on processing up to July 1st. I just hope this stays for two months and CO concentrate on backlogs application.
> 
> I have heard as one of my friend who has an application got told by the CO that sometime this November they will release the bulk of the pending application.
> 
> With that two informaton on hand I am optimist that Immigration Manila are working now and ready to release next month (nov 2014) application lodge up to until July 1 2014


I hope this is true. My daughter's application will be 9 months by november.


----------



## soontowed

Woow after reading all of this application from Phils, its really sickening of hearing nothing especially when you reach the bench mark 9 months.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

Hello everyone.

Long time reader, first time poster.

My fiance and I lodged our PMV very recently (October 2014) at VFS Singapore. I am Australian working in Singapore (but returning permanently to Australia in November 2014) and my fiance was working in Singapore as a domestic helper but her employment was terminated and is now residing in Philppines until we get PMV approval.

After we lodged our PMV in Singapore, we were told via email by AHC that the application was sent to the Manila office, I assume this is because my fiance is Filipino.

Hoping we get a case officer very soon, I assume it will take about 2 months to get a CO. Fingers crossed.

I believe we lodged a "decision ready" application, and there are no complications in our situation (never married, no children, lived in same country for 8 months), so I hope it is approved fast. Service standard says 12 months, but it appears the average is 6-8 months.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

arsquare said:


> Yes, we can provide feedback to the immigration office in Australia Client feedback
> 
> I am about to fire one ... The system at the moment is a total mess.
> 
> -- Some CO are approachable and some CO aren't ?
> -- Requested documents by CO once received by CO as standard
> should send email that documents received
> -- Applications being granted over an earlier lodge application?
> -- immiaccount claimed to be fast and efficient with regular updates?
> -- Standard service of average 9 months is just too slow!


Great! I hope everyone here can do the same as you so we can open the minds of our CO on what we feel and want then to do for us. Feeling that we are given what we deserve is all we ask from them.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

Did anyone else apply using VFS Global? Thoughts on their service? How have you been able to trace the applications?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

it says in the website and I QUOTE:

*We are committed to being open and accountable, fair, lawful and reasonable in dealing with our clients. We are also committed to providing high quality client service.*

Do you think this is practiced if we don't hear from them for many months after we have lodged our application? Or at least reply to our concerns?


----------



## soontowed

BobbyCrisp said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> My fiance and I lodged our PMV very recently (October 2014) at VFS Singapore. I am Australian working in Singapore (but returning permanently to Australia in November 2014) and my fiance was working in Singapore as a domestic helper but her employment was terminated and is now residing in Philppines until we get PMV approval.
> 
> After we lodged our PMV in Singapore, we were told via email by AHC that the application was sent to the Manila office, I assume this is because my fiance is Filipino.
> 
> Hoping we get a case officer very soon, I assume it will take about 2 months to get a CO. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I believe we lodged a "decision ready" application, and there are no complications in our situation (never married, no children, lived in same country for 8 months), so I hope it is approved fast. Service standard says 12 months, but it appears the average is 6-8 months.


Hi bob.. Probably the reason why they forwarded to Philippines is because ypur fiancee job has terminated. If she had found a job there, and holding a temporary resident permit, there is no reason for them to transfer her case to Phil. I was the same, I am on a working visa, and lodge my pmv here in Hongkong. Finger crossed. I lodge March 12, CO assigned September, only when they start reviewing my papers, no more further documents needed, and send me email to do medical and police clearance, October 12 got email from my CO.. Application are done, but theres one more documents I needed and that to rectify my passport.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

arsquare said:


> My application is just 5 months , but it really scares me when application lodge from January and February have been overtaken by application lodge in March and April ... Every case is different but I am sure everyone that lodge an application made it sure that they presented their case well enough to make a decision ready application. If there is some doubt with the CO , its just logical that the CO should clarify and request documents to clear up this doubt straight away. This is how this term "NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS" came about.
> 
> Just to cheer us up a little bit
> 
> I notice that the website on Australian Immigration Manila update on processing time is not moving. It is still stuck on processing up to July 1st. I just hope this stays for two months and CO concentrate on backlogs application.
> 
> I have heard as one of my friend who has an application got told by the CO that sometime this November they will release the bulk of the pending application.
> 
> With that two informaton on hand I am optimist that Immigration Manila are working now and ready to release next month (nov 2014) application lodge up to until July 1 2014


Maybe the bulk of the applications were on the months before June since everyone knows that visa fee usually increases every JULY. That is why Processing Time in Immigration Manila have not yet changed (July 1) till now. Hoping that NOVEMBER will be the lucky month for many.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

soontowed said:


> Hi bob.. Probably the reason why they forwarded to Philippines is because ypur fiancee job has terminated. If she had found a job there, and holding a temporary resident permit, there is no reason for them to transfer her case to Phil. I was the same, I am on a working visa, and lodge my pmv here in Hongkong. Finger crossed. I lodge March 12, CO assigned September, only when they start reviewing my papers, no more further documents needed, and send me email to do medical and police clearance, October 12 got email from my CO.. Application are done, but theres one more documents I needed and that to rectify my passport.


Is it likely they will ask for a police clearance from Singapore? She was in Singapore for 18 months.
Did you need one for HK?


----------



## arsquare

BobbyCrisp said:


> Is it likely they will ask for a police clearance from Singapore? She was in Singapore for 18 months.
> Did you need one for HK?


Yes definetely she will need a Singapore police clearance as she work there for more that 12 months. I believe that all partner visa is being processed to the country of passport of the applcant. No matter where the applicant is. As I understand that VFS Singapore has the same function as VFS cebu where they can only accept application and forward all documents to the Manila Office for processing.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

arsquare said:


> Yes definetely she will need a Singapore police clearance as she work there for more that 12 months. I believe that all partner visa is being processed to the country of passport of the applcant. No matter where the applicant is. As I understand that VFS Singapore has the same function as VFS cebu where they can only accept application and forward all documents to the Manila Office for processing.


That is a shame, because it will just add time to the application. Non-citizens in Singapore cannot get police clearances without a letter from the Australian embassy. So we cant get her clearance until the CO writes to us. Unneccesary waiting.

Anyone know how to get a Singapore police clearance quicker than that?


----------



## soontowed

Yes, she need that, google it if she can apply online once requested by the embassy, I dont think that pmv process only on the country ofpassport , I myself is not a Hk resident, but on a working visa, and applied my pmv here in Hk without any hussle. Before you leave back to australia, do you have any friend who can assist your fiancee when the time comes she need police clearance if they request her when time comes.


----------



## soontowed

BobbyCrisp said:


> Is it likely they will ask for a police clearance from Singapore? She was in Singapore for 18 months.
> Did you need one for HK?


Yes.. They request me Hk Police clearance and Hk certificate of singleness. I dont know if they will request that certificate of singeleness to your fiancee. Just in case be ready.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

soontowed said:


> Yes, she need that, google it if she can apply online once requested by the embassy, I dont think that pmv process only on the country ofpassport , I myself is not a Hk resident, but on a working visa, and applied my pmv here in Hk without any hussle. Before you leave back to australia, do you have any friend who can assist your fiancee when the time comes she need police clearance if they request her when time comes.


Her sister still in Singapore so she can help. I think it can be done via post or online too.


----------



## soontowed

BobbyCrisp said:


> Her sister still in Singapore so she can help. I think it can be done via post or online too.


That would be great. As soon as she was requested to obtain Police clearance, she has to act soon cause they gave 28 days to provide only, She has to obtain her finger print done and witness and sign by and officer where she lives in Philipines. Then she has to send to her sister with her authority to process. She also need to send copy of her passport and Id. I dont know if its the same process in Hk, anyway it will give you idea only.. This how my friend process when the embassy in Manila asked her HK police clearance


----------



## arsquare

BobbyCrisp said:


> Her sister still in Singapore so she can help. I think it can be done via post or online too.


Thats the only way i think ..... you can always request to your CO an extension on 28 days if you cannot provide the police clearance in time. it is clearly indicated on the letter you will receive. Thats really bad that singapore needs a letter from immigration office to get a Police Certificate

I suggest you get the fingerprints now ....

Singapore

Postal address

CNCC Office
Criminal Investigations Department
Block D, #02-01A Police Cantonment Complex
391 New Bridge Road
SINGAPORE 088762

Telephone

(65) 64358275/7 (direct lines)

Website

http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm
Additional information
Relevant document: 'Certificate of Clearance ' (COC).
Citizens: Apply by post to the address above.
Provide: a letter from the Department requesting the certificate, an application form (available from the address above), two recent passport photos, current and past international passports/travel documents showing immigration endorsements (to allow computation of period stayed in Singapore), Singapore National Registration Identity Card (NRIC),valid exit permit/exemption certificate issued by CMPB, and MINDEF for male Singaporeans liable for National Service.
Non-citizens: Apply for a COC from the Singaporean Police Force. Visit website above for details of what to provide. You will need to obtain a letter from the Department requesting the certificate and provide a set of fingerprints taken by a qualified officer at a police station or an authorised office of the country in which you are living. Please note there can be delays in Australia in obtaining fingerprints.
Fee: payable - visit website above. Residents can pay using NETS, Cashcard or Credit Cards (Visa or Mastercard only).
Processing time: two to three weeks.


----------



## jhoy0320

Hi there ... It's been quite while since I asked for help on this forum hope everyone is doing ok..I'm just need clarification on this one..well I just recently got married to my husband the thing is I wanna used his name as my surname but regulation here is australia is contrary to the Phil consulate like in Phil you will automatically drop your middle and used ur surname as ur middle name follow by your husband surname but here in Australia you used ur middle as it is and drop ur maiden surname instead change it to your husband surname..my question is can I just maybe not drop anything on my name and just still used my surname hyphenated to my husband surname??is that possible in Phil consulate here in Sydney..as I already have photo is and bank account using it.thanks..hope for some suggestion..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

jhoy0320 said:


> my question is can I just maybe not drop anything on my name and just still used my surname hyphenated to my husband surname??is that possible in Phil consulate here in Sydney..


If that is what you have used on your marriage certificate and your Australian IDs then I would expect it to be ok for your Philippines passport


----------



## jhoy0320

mexiwi said:


> If that is what you have used on your marriage certificate and your Australian IDs then I would expect it to be ok for your Philippines passport


 thanks Meximi yeah I think it should be ok I'm just not quiet sure.


----------



## Lingskoh

Thank you for having such informative thread. 

Before I start reading this thread from Page 1 ( I know it'd take me a week, probably less) So, my girlfriend is applying a student visa and of course I want to come with her in Australia to help her on her financial needs and funds in school. We've been living together for years now but I'm just wondering if are they gonna judge it lightly? considering that it is just a student visa and not as a residency? I'm talking about my application or our application as a de facto..or partner thingy.

Honestly, we just recently opened a joint account so I"m quite concern about it. 

If this thing is already discussed on this thread, which I'm not sure because most partner visa topics I've read here is about, an Australian resident wants to get her partner overseas and not on a student visa who's bringing a partner or a dependent. 

So yeah, hope to hear from any of you soon!


----------



## Valkatron

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to inform you all that as of today, 20th of October, my wife has had her visa approved!

Perfect birthday present, as my birthday is tomorrow!

Hope others get the good news soon.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Wonderful news Valkatron... what a great birthday present! Best wishes to you both for a long and happy life together in Oz. 



Valkatron said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to inform you all that as of today, 20th of October, my wife has had her visa approved!
> 
> Perfect birthday present, as my birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> Hope others get the good news soon.


----------



## fil

Valkatron said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to inform you all that as of today, 20th of October, my wife has had her visa approved!
> 
> Perfect birthday present, as my birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> Hope others get the good news soon.


Congratulations! A perfect birthday present!.........Best wishes for both of you's....God Bless!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

That's a great news Valkatron. Congratulations! This is a great news for all of us here. At least it shows that visas are being granted. Have you been making some follow ups while waiting for your visa? And if yes, did they reply to your concern in the basis of your own application or a general reply which most of us receives?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Valkatron said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to inform you all that as of today, 20th of October, my wife has had her visa approved!
> 
> Perfect birthday present, as my birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> Hope others get the good news soon.


Good News Mate! 
Congrats it's nice to hear that she got her visa and be with ya soon.
BTW Happy Birthday!  Wish ya both happy life.. All the Best! Cheers!


----------



## Valkatron

MissPhilippines62 said:


> That's a great news Valkatron. Congratulations! This is a great news for all of us here. At least it shows that visas are being granted. Have you been making some follow ups while waiting for your visa? And if yes, did they reply to your concern in the basis of your own application or a general reply which most of us receives?


We emailed them twice about our visa, once last month and the other time in July. All they told us was it would be approved on or before December as the visa is still within the 12 month period.

Thanks everyone, still a lot of work to do getting flights and the CFO thing or whatever it is.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

So a week after contacting them and getting yet another promise for the case officer to contact us - nothing.

It's hard not to just ring them up and spend an hour yelling at them - but I know my fiancee would never get here.

Makes me wish I hadn't been so slack and got my Aussie citizenship years ago - then I could at least walk into my local MP's office.

I did some checking - I work in aviation - the Civil Aviation Safety Authority charges between $130 and $190/hr as part of their user pays cost recovery for processing licences etc.

Immigration charge $3085 for a PMV - at CASA's highest rate that would be about 16hrs work.

Who here thinks a case officer spends 16 hours processing their application? I'd kinda like them to spend a little of that 16 hours *AND DO ME THE COURTESY OF EMAILING ME ABOUT MY FIANCEE'S APPLICATION*


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> So a week after contacting them and getting yet another promise for the case officer to contact us - nothing.
> 
> It's hard not to just ring them up and spend an hour yelling at them - but I know my fiancee would never get here.
> 
> Makes me wish I hadn't been so slack and got my Aussie citizenship years ago - then I could at least walk into my local MP's office.
> 
> I did some checking - I work in aviation - the Civil Aviation Safety Authority charges between $130 and $190/hr as part of their user pays cost recovery for processing licences etc.
> 
> Immigration charge $3085 for a PMV - at CASA's highest rate that would be about 16hrs work.
> 
> Who here thinks a case officer spends 16 hours processing their application? I'd kinda like them to spend a little of that 16 hours AND DO ME THE COURTESY OF EMAILING ME ABOUT MY FIANCEE'S APPLICATION


Hi Mexiwi
Sounds typical for Manila,how long have you been waiting? Complaining to your MP might make you feel better but would probably have no effect, l know, I did and it had no effect on the outcome 
Look on the bright side, if there was a problem they would have been in contact with you so no contact most likely means that everything is going smoothly.
As far a the financial side goes when did anything the Government do ever make sense.?


----------



## demilou61414

Valkatron said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to inform you all that as of today, 20th of October, my wife has had her visa approved!
> 
> Perfect birthday present, as my birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> Hope others get the good news soon.


Just wanna ask if your wife go for a medical check up for the pmv? Thank you and congrats


----------



## MissPhilippines62

demilou61414 said:


> Just wanna ask if your wife go for a medical check up for the pmv? Thank you and congrats


It is one of the requirements in applying for the PMV.


----------



## Valkatron

demilou61414 said:


> Just wanna ask if your wife go for a medical check up for the pmv? Thank you and congrats


We were already married when we applied, but yes, my wife had to go through a medical check the date is whenever it says in my signature.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Mexiwi
> Sounds typical for Manila,how long have you been waiting?


We are just coming up 9 months, but I am trying to make decisions with my work and our future direction and life and not having any idea when those monkeys will actually issue my fiancee's visa makes it pretty hard.


----------



## fil

Valkatron said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to inform you all that as of today, 20th of October, my wife has had her visa approved!
> 
> Perfect birthday present, as my birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> Hope others get the good news soon.


Hi Valkatron,

Did your CO rang your wife or you? when her visa was approved? or she was just informed thru email?....thanks...


----------



## meeyaaw

Valkatron said:


> We were already married when we applied, but yes, my wife had to go through a medical check the date is whenever it says in my signature.


Congrats to both of you valkatron! You're lucky it only took over 7 months. I am now waiting for almot 9 months... i lodged the application last january 28th... And i t's making me stressed right now because im already pregnant and i really need the spouse visa so the GP can refer me to my preferred hospital here 
in australia. i really hope they will have the decision at least before january so that the airlines will still allow me to board the plane


----------



## MissPhilippines62

meeyaaw said:


> Congrats to both of you valkatron! You're lucky it only took over 7 months. I am now waiting for almot 9 months... i lodged the application last january 28th... And i t's making me stressed right now because im already pregnant and i really need the spouse visa so the GP can refer me to my preferred hospital here
> in australia. i really hope they will have the decision at least before january so that the airlines will still allow me to board the plane


I know you already notified your CO about your condition. Did they reply?


----------



## meeyaaw

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I know you already notified your CO about your condition. Did they reply?


When i notified them they never replied. my husband even sent them an email but still no reply from them then last month i emailed them again about the status of my application and then they replied saying that it's still under assessment and that they are trying to finalize majority of the application within 9 months from tje lodgement date


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> We are just coming up 9 months, but I am trying to make decisions with my work and our future direction and life and not having any idea when those monkeys will actually issue my fiancee's visa makes it pretty hard.


Ha ha ha that's being pretty harsh on your fellow Filipinos but I know the feeling, my wife felt that they were jealous of those getting visas to leave!


----------



## Dinkum

*Envy?*

Yes, we got the same feeling that they were a bit jealous too. 



aussiesteve said:


> Ha ha ha that's being pretty harsh on your fellow Filipinos but I know the feeling, my wife felt that they were jealous of those getting visas to leave!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

Hi All,

Thank you for this forum.
I have found it quite helpful, and has given me some hope on our application.

I definitely understand the feeling of not knowing what is happening to the application to be completely frustrating.

I do hope that they change the way things are done, and provide some feedback to the applicants as they progress in reviewing the applications.

Thanks


----------



## MissCookie

*Visa Fee*

Hello!

Where could my partner pay the visa fee in Australia?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

Hi.

Wouldn't it be easier for your partner to give you his credit card details? Just so you can use it then on the application form? 

Cheers


----------



## Zandita

mexiwi said:


> We are just coming up 9 months, but I am trying to make decisions with my work and our future direction and life and not having any idea when those monkeys will actually issue my fiancee's visa makes it pretty hard.


you almost 9? me more than 9 mos already!!! i dont know why the delay because the last time i contacted them they do not require anything from me and my application is in the final stage.. that was 1st of September. but i stopped stressing myself about it.. i know it will come when its my time. I realized that worrying wont make it happen. I also avoid pissing off the officers because whether we like it or not.. the golden grant that we are all longing for is in their hands!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

You are right ZANDITA in what you have mentioned that our "future" is in their hands and I am also glad that some here really make their way to write and inquire about their application status. For me, it is a good way still to be writing them despite the fact that it will not lessen our waiting time but at least we are able to let them know, feel and hear our side. My fiancé also emailed them and got the same answer as yours. Hopefully our emails to them will help them realize how much we are wanting for our visa to be granted.


----------



## meeyaaw

Zandita said:


> you almost 9? me more than 9 mos already!!! i dont know why the delay because the last time i contacted them they do not require anything from me and my application is in the final stage.. that was 1st of September. but i stopped stressing myself about it.. i know it will come when its my time. I realized that worrying wont make it happen. I also avoid pissing off the officers because whether we like it or not.. the golden grant that we are all longing for is in their hands!


Oh my.... More than 9 months? Well then i guess i'll just have to accept the fact that i will probably hear from my case officer next year.


----------



## Zandita

MissPhilippines62 said:


> You are right ZANDITA in what you have mentioned that our "future" is in their hands and I am also glad that some here really make their way to write and inquire about their application status. For me, it is a good way still to be writing them despite the fact that it will not lessen our waiting time but at least we are able to let them know, feel and hear our side. My fiancé also emailed them and got the same answer as yours. Hopefully our emails to them will help them realize how much we are wanting for our visa to be granted.


maybe some of them are heartless! hahaha! in my last email i pointed out how much me and my child want to be with my husband very soon. the sadness this separation is causing our family.. but it doest change anything.. they dont care whatever circumstances you are in.. they will not put your file on top because they know everybody want it so bad.

all i want is for them to be transparent and give us the real status.. when they said within 9 mos from DOL i really have high hopes.. but now more than 9 mos had passed and still waiting.. they have no idea how much anxiety they are causing us.


----------



## Zandita

meeyaaw said:


> Oh my.... More than 9 months? Well then i guess i'll just have to accept the fact that i will probably hear from my case officer next year.


not all cases are the same... just wish for the best and expect the worst!! ive done all my packing! haha! so the moment i receive the grant i will book the ealiest flight available.


----------



## meeyaaw

Zandita said:


> not all cases are the same... just wish for the best and expect the worst!! ive done all my packing! haha! so the moment i receive the grant i will book the ealiest flight available.


I lodged mine last january 28th so it's almost 9 months nxt week. im here in australia on tourist visa and unexpectedly i got pregnant which my husband and i didn't expect because of my medical condition that's why we are really grateful. I also packed some stuff so that once they advise me to go back then i'll be ready.


----------



## Zandita

meeyaaw said:


> I lodged mine last january 28th so it's almost 9 months nxt week. im here in australia on tourist visa and unexpectedly i got pregnant which my husband and i didn't expect because of my medical condition that's why we are really grateful. I also packed some stuff so that once they advise me to go back then i'll be ready.


wow congratulations to you!! keep safe always!

by the way I read blogs from other country .. some says that CO will wait for you to get offshore before they will start processing your visa. Offshore applicants who are nearing visa grant is advised to go far far away from Australia as much as possible to avoid delay. You may want to validate this information since im not an expert!

good luck to your application. hope we get our visa soon!


----------



## meeyaaw

Zandita said:


> wow congratulations to you!! keep safe always!
> 
> by the way I read blogs from other country .. some says that CO will wait for you to get offshore before they will start processing your visa. Offshore applicants who are nearing visa grant is advised to go far far away from Australia as much as possible to avoid delay. You may want to validate this information since im not an expert!
> 
> good luck to your application. hope we get our visa soon!


Thanks!  may i know your CO's initials? Mine is JB. she knew from the very beginning that i am here because she asked for some additional requirements and i needed to have it signed by the justice of peace. actually i really need to be offshore before they can finalize the visa otherwise it will be invalid. as far as i know they will send an email telling the applicant to go back to philippines once they are about to finalize the application and so i am anxiously waiting for that go signal. I will send them an email again next week to remind them that im onshore... i really hope we'll receive that golden visa very soon...


----------



## Zandita

meeyaaw said:


> Thanks!  may i know your CO's initials? Mine is JB. she knew from the very beginning that i am here because she asked for some additional requirements and i needed to have it signed by the justice of peace. actually i really need to be offshore before they can finalize the visa otherwise it will be invalid. as far as i know they will send an email telling the applicant to go back to philippines once they are about to finalize the application and so i am anxiously waiting for that go signal. I will send them an email again next week to remind them that im onshore... i really hope we'll receive that golden visa very soon...


good if that is not how they work here in Philippines. Lets hope that they will send you a come back here signal and not just wait for you to go offshore.

my CO is RG they say one of the critical!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> good if that is not how they work here in Philippines. Lets hope that they will send you a come back here signal and not just wait for you to go offshore.
> 
> my CO is RG they say one of the critical!


Does our CO RG knows she is critical and without a heart ?  Maybe she is happy giving us with the same CO a hard time. I feel sad for people like her. If I were her, I will grant visa the soonest to lessen my work load


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Aside from a critical CO. DIAC Manila itself is really one of the difficult Australian embassies to apply for a visa for some reason.

I sometimes imagine, that visa applications were handed in at a wrong place, at a wrong time and in a wrong hands. 
Though I know that visa applications are decided on a case to case basis, I somehow think that those who had had their visa earlier than the average processing time had made out to take in a little piece of luck with their applications.

I used to remember during September to November I think they were painfully slow in granting visas, and incredibly Fast during early December till mid of April, and May to June is like they paused for a while giving visas, likely no more spots for Partner visas I guess and have to wait after July1st (fiscal year). 

Anyways, Hope all of you here gets their visas soon and be with your partner's this coming Christmas, so you can also feel the very HOT Christmas weather.  
Without an air conditioner inside the house is like an Oven! Yikes!!:eek


----------



## council

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Aside from a critical CO. DIAC Manila itself is really one of the difficult Australian embassies to apply for a visa for some reason.


Probably because they consider the PH as (very?) high risk and they have to review all documents and make consultations first before they just hand out visas.


----------



## Zandita

My CO told me that my application will likely to be finalised in or before October. With just 5 working days remaining in October i am actually loosing hope. Do you think they are going to stick to their words? If not can i complain about it? what is the proper way to do it? 

they dont have an idea how much anxeity they are causing me.. the least i expect from them is not to give false hope!


----------



## aussiesteve

Zandita said:


> My CO told me that my application will likely to be finalised in or before October. With just 5 working days remaining in October i am actually loosing hope. Do you think they are going to stick to their words? If not can i complain about it? what is the proper way to do it?
> 
> they dont have an idea how much anxeity they are causing me.. the least i expect from them is not to give false hope!


Hi
I wouldn't believe a word they say!
You can complain all you like, But apart from making you feel good it will have absolutely no effect. All you get is the stock standard email saying your application is within the the timeframe they aim for.


----------



## Zandita

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> I wouldn't believe a word they say!
> You can complain all you like, But apart from making you feel good it will have absolutely no effect. All you get is the stock standard email saying your application is within the the timeframe they aim for.


thanks for your comment! at least sombody is talking some sense and make me realize the truth!! i guess i really just have to wait.. i it will come in time, no matter how incompetent they are.


----------



## StellaR

Hi Zandita October ends in few days so hopefully they actually follow that they said! Please let us know once you received the good news very soon !!  fingers crossed!

Stella


----------



## Zandita

StellaR said:


> Hi Zandita October ends in few days so hopefully they actually follow that they said! Please let us know once you received the good news very soon !!  fingers crossed!
> 
> Stella


thanks for the kind wish stella! Sure i will share the good news.. to inspire fellow frustrated applicants!! just incase the the CO do what she said.. if not at least we know that we are all doomed to uncertainty and just wait for our luck. haha!


----------



## soontowed

council said:


> Probably because they consider the PH as (very?) high risk and they have to review all documents and make consultations first before they just hand out visas.


Yes, you are right, they consider PH as a very high risk, thats why all filipina aplicant in Hongkong will be forwarded to Philippines now, especially those applicant who got annulled, as their annulment got granted without their personal appearance in court, and also when they applied they gave husband wrong address in the Philippines, to gave more strong evidence that the husband was not interested by not replying to the letter that was send to him, but infact they gave the wrong add of the respondent. This should be given a red dot by the DIBP, just to be on the safe side that the annulment of the said applicant was granted fair deal both parties.


----------



## Mish

council said:


> Probably because they consider the PH as (very?) high risk and they have to review all documents and make consultations first before they just hand out visas.


PH is not very high risk it is just high risk. Very high risk are the African countries like Kenya and Ghana. Other very high risk countries are Lebanon, Pakistan, Syria etc. You can tell which ones are very high risk usually by the processing time as most of these applicants are waiting 12 to 18 months (or more).


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Zandita said:


> My CO told me that my application will likely to be finalised in or before October. With just 5 working days remaining in October i am actually loosing hope. Do you think they are going to stick to their words? If not can i complain about it? what is the proper way to do it?
> 
> they dont have an idea how much anxeity they are causing me.. the least i expect from them is not to give false hope!


I would advise to you to simply wait till this month. There are still a few days left, maybe you'll get your visa this month. As what Steve said, you can complain if it's making you feel better. But if I were you, I would get my Australian sponsor to make the complaint. Immigration in Manila usually is very dismissive to Filipino applicants inquiry, you complain means nothing to them. When your sponsor makes the complaint, it does not ensure that you will receive your visa right away, but it might go after them to have another look on your application. That's all I can say, I have done that and it works for me, might not be to others but who knows?


----------



## Zandita

Oh8'sjustme said:


> I would advise to you to simply wait till this month. There are still a few days left, maybe you'll get your visa this month. As what Steve said, you can complain if it's making you feel better. But if I were you, I would get my Australian sponsor to make the complaint. Immigration in Manila usually is very dismissive to Filipino applicants inquiry, you complain means nothing to them. When your sponsor makes the complaint, it does not ensure that you will receive your visa right away, but it might go after them to have another look on your application. That's all I can say, I have done that and it works for me, might not be to others but who knows?


thanks for the input!


----------



## Zandita

soontowed said:


> Yes, you are right, they consider PH as a very high risk, thats why all filipina aplicant in Hongkong will be forwarded to Philippines now, especially those applicant who got annulled, as their annulment got granted without their personal appearance in court, and also when they applied they gave husband wrong address in the Philippines, to gave more strong evidence that the husband was not interested by not replying to the letter that was send to him, but infact they gave the wrong add of the respondent. This should be given a red dot by the DIBP, just to be on the safe side that the annulment of the said applicant was granted fair deal both parties.


 wow this is another info! i worked in a law office before and annullment with non appearance in court is very common here in Philippines. Will this be a reason for denying the application for spouse visa?


----------



## Mooang17

Hello, i could only speak through personal experience & hopefully would give hope to some in similar case, i have been granted 309 & i was also annuled without appearing in court, when my co called me she asked me if i attended the court proceding of my annulment & i said no, she was a bit surprised i could tell, but i was quick in telling her she can verify by any means that my annulment is legitimate whether or not i was supposed to be there is irrelevant now as i have a legitimate annulment paper. After which i googled of course & to my relief found out that by law you are not required to be there in court when your annulment gets granted.


----------



## Zandita

Mooang17 said:


> Hello, i could only speak through personal experience & hopefully would give hope to some in similar case, i have been granted 309 & i was also annuled without appearing in court, when my co called me she asked me if i attended the court proceding of my annulment & i said no, she was a bit surprised i could tell, but i was quick in telling her she can verify by any means that my annulment is legitimate whether or not i was supposed to be there is irrelevant now as i have a legitimate annulment paper. After which i googled of course & to my relief found out that by law you are not required to be there in court when your annulment gets granted.


yeah thats what i thought! they have no jurisdiction to question the legitimacy of the courts decision as long as it is properly registered in all required government institution. This will surely help a lot of readers with the same situation.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> yeah thats what i thought! they have no jurisdiction to question the legitimacy of the courts decision as long as it is properly registered in all required government institution. This will surely help a lot of readers with the same situation.


I definitely agree to this. I have not appeared in my annulment case too. Because I was too busy with work and I have given the authority to my lawyer to represent me. If this was NOT allowed, the judge whom my case has been awarded to should not have continue with my case. I was constantly updated with what is going on in the hearings and all documents are with me. Decisions and Finality of Annulment. Annotation in the Marriage contract will not be done by NSO if annulment is not legal.


----------



## Zandita

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I definitely agree to this. I have not appeared in my annulment case too. Because I was too busy with work and I have given the authority to my lawyer to represent me. If this was NOT allowed, the judge whom my case has been awarded to should not have continue with my case. I was constantly updated with what is going on in the hearings and all documents are with me. Decisions and Finality of Annulment. Annotation in the Marriage contract will not be done by NSO if annulment is not legal.


you did not appear even once?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> you did not appear even once?


I was only there once to submit my evidences and some other documents needed for my case. Then all were communicated to me through emails.


----------



## Zandita

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I was only there once to submit my evidences and some other documents needed for my case. Then all were communicated to me through emails.


oohh so you have appeared in court. Actually one appearance is neccessary. Non appearance means you did not appear even once. This usually happens with those who are living abroad. there could be some technicality issue when the petitioner did not appear in court.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Zandita said:


> yeah thats what i thought! they have no jurisdiction to question the legitimacy of the courts decision as long as it is properly registered in all required government institution. This will surely help a lot of readers with the same situation.


Hi Zandita,

Your correct, they have no jurisdiction to question the legitimacy of the courts decision as long as it is properly registered in all required government institution. But they can asked the visa applicant and "verify" as to whether the document was obtained ligitimately. DIAC issue is not about if the person had personally appeared in court trial or not, but whether the case has been properly recorded by the Court Administrator (which it should be). Previous incidents triggers the Immigration to verify the ligitimacy of the annulment decisions as there was a judge convicted and barred for issuance of multiple annulment decision without court hearings and without court records.

Annulment obtained without court records and is registered at NSO is "Valid and legal" in Phils. But for the purpose of migration on a Partner visas, its questionable ( ?) and applicant will be charged for producing Fraud documents, and might be facing refusal and banned for applying Oz visas for a period of time (not sure how long). Unless the applicant can prove his/her innocence.


----------



## soontowed

One applicant got denied because her annulment got granted, without the knowledge of the respondent, all documents were fake, husband emailed DIBP, pledging them to scrutinised this person documents and his signature specimen, they tried to bribe husband but no avail, relationship soured because of this incident. Applicant both lost husband and fiance. To all petitioner, atleast appear in court, just to be safe from future doubt with your CO. Hongkong Embassy has already doubted Filipina applicant whos marriage got annulled without their appearance, and theres no way you will tel them lies because they can check your travel movements. Filipina in Canada has this practice.


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

soontowed said:


> One applicant got denied because her annulment got granted, without the knowledge of the respondent, all documents were fake, husband emailed DIBP, pledging them to scrutinised this person documents and his signature specimen, they tried to bribe husband but no avail, relationship soured because of this incident. Applicant both lost husband and fiance. To all petitioner, atleast appear in court, just to be safe from future doubt with your CO. Hongkong Embassy has already doubted Filipina applicant whos marriage got annulled without their appearance, and theres no way you will tel them lies because they can check your travel movements. Filipina in Canada has this practice.


I think one thing to keep in mind is that there will be other solicitors/lawyers out there out to make money. So it will be best to recheck what they give you and reconfirm with the relevant courts to where it was submitted and get in touch with the Clerk of Courts. Keeping in mind that it will also take a few weeks before the actual court decree and annulment annotation to be reflected with the NSO marriage certificate.


----------



## khim

I'm legally married in Philippines and i applied for a divorced here in Australia and got re-married here in Australia, now my wife she's gone back to the Philippines and applied for a visa sub class 309/100.
A few months back i rung up the immigration here in Melbourne and made an inquiry regarding my situation and they had told me my divorce should be fine as it is legal here in Australia and they would take consideration in Australian law.
Just a few notes if it matters, my previous wife she is now an Australian citizen and my current wife we have a 7 months old baby and I'm just an Australian permanent resident for only over 15 years now and we lodge our application last July 2014.
Hopefully everything would turn out good and hopefully they wont ask for annulment as it will take years to process.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

soontowed said:


> One applicant got denied because her annulment got granted, without the knowledge of the respondent, all documents were fake.
> 
> hello,
> 
> What you described is an annulment completely obtained by forgery and it is Fraudulent, if the respondent didn't signed the petition (no knowledge at all). However, annulment obtained without court hearings but the respondent acknowledge the summon and had signed the petition that was sent to him and was fully aware that there is annulment case filed against him is not a fraud. If there was No notice of appeal filed within 15 days from the date of judgment then he is DONE.
> 
> Imagine how desperate some people are to commit fraudulent annulment considering the possible consequence of their action. I don't support people who committed fraud, but the Phil justice system is drawing their life hard by making them live in a marriage that only exists in paper. If you go knocking the court door with black eyed because your partner comes home drunk as a skunk and gives you straight and upper cut punch, demoralizing you, and even if showing them your partner's drug addiction, violence, infidelity and etc.. The Court will only tell you " THAT"S NOT GOOD ENOUGH " come back here when you have enough grounds and bring 300k...lol
> 
> Of course they say they value the sanctity of marriage... really? What about the sanctity of her black eyed?? joke..lol
> I just despise the justice system when the person only wants another opportunity and best chance.


----------



## soontowed

They say in Philippnes, when you got married, you already signed your death sentence because divorce, annulment is hard to achieve for people who has no means to spend thousand of pesos for the proceeding, I feel sorry for them because it was hard for them to get a second apportunity to marry again, unless husband died, or the other way around, and yes this computer aged you cannot hide anything, my firend asked her husband she want to file seperation but husband said you have no grounds, because she has oz fiance, at the end husband agreed on a certain condition pay him 1 million pesos lots of money for people like us earning less than thousand dollar a month. To be honest some people go on a desperate ways to obtain fake documents which is popular in Claro M. Recto Manila.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

soontowed said:


> They say in Philippnes, when you got married, you already signed your death sentence because divorce, annulment is hard to achieve for people who has no means to spend thousand of pesos for the proceeding, I feel sorry for them because it was hard for them to get a second apportunity to marry again, unless husband died, or the other way around, and yes this computer aged you cannot hide anything, my firend asked her husband she want to file seperation but husband said you have no grounds, because she has oz fiance, at the end husband agreed on a certain condition pay him 1 million pesos lots of money for people like us earning less than thousand dollar a month. To be honest some people go on a desperate ways to obtain fake documents which is popular in Claro M. Recto Manila.


G'day,

Sounds like a big bonanza for him isn't it? LOL....
I too had to pay a settlement, not for him to sign the paper but he disputed the fact that I have properties and he said he should have share into it. 
Even though he never made any financial contribution to whatever I have. And properties were obtained before the marriage takes place. I should have drawn a prenup, but I was only 18 young and stupid when I decided to get married. I had to pass through all the troubles as a consequence of my foolishness and poor judgment in the past. Only consolation is I got my marriage null and void and I was then free to marry, but of course it doesn't come cheap. I paid heavy Price for my Freedom. it's sad I had learnt in a hard way. But all good now, so no worries.


----------



## Zandita

*visa granted*

finally! finally after a long wait i got my visa today!

wishing all the best to those who are still waiting!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Wonderful news Zandita. Thanks for sharing your good news with us all. Best wishes for a long and happy life together with your partner in Australia. 



Zandita said:


> finally! finally after a long wait i got my visa today!
> 
> wishing all the best to those who are still waiting!


----------



## BobbyCrisp

Seems the Manila office is really going through the applications quickly now. As of 27/10/14 they were looking at applications submitted on 28/09/14....only a one month lag


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Zandita said:


> finally! finally after a long wait i got my visa today!
> 
> wishing all the best to those who are still waiting!


This is a very good news not only to you but for many since it makes everyone happy knowing that AU Embassy is again actively granting our "hapinness" Congrats Zandita. Your long wait is over and it is good our CO RG did as she has promised to grant your visa this month. I am really happy for you. Cheers!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

Congrats Zandita!!

Hearing approval news from others does help with keeping others like us, who are still waiting, some hope!

Come on Manila Embassy! Go! Go! Go!

All I really want is to build a new family with my fiancée! Please make that a reality!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

I hope they catch up soon... Ours was during the June time frame... Still hoping and waiting...


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congrats zandita!

Happy you finally got your visa... told ya, there's still a few days left in this month..


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee said:


> I hope they catch up soon... Ours was during the June time frame... Still hoping and waiting...


Same with me. I hope they will be as active like last July. They have granted many that month.


----------



## sarah187

BobbyCrisp said:


> Seems the Manila office is really going through the applications quickly now. As of 27/10/14 they were looking at applications submitted on 28/09/14....only a one month lag


Where do you find this information? Do you have a link to the page? Thanks


----------



## MissPhilippines62

sarah187 said:


> Where do you find this information? Do you have a link to the page? Thanks


Here is the link where we look on the visa and immigration processing time:

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## sarah187

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Here is the link where we look on the visa and immigration processing time:
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


Thank-you so much, such helpful information, wish the London office provided this.


----------



## meeyaaw

Zandita said:


> finally! finally after a long wait i got my visa today!
> 
> wishing all the best to those who are still waiting!


Congrats zandita!!


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

khim said:


> I'm legally married in Philippines and i applied for a divorced here in Australia and got re-married here in Australia, now my wife she's gone back to the Philippines and applied for a visa sub class 309/100.
> A few months back i rung up the immigration here in Melbourne and made an inquiry regarding my situation and they had told me my divorce should be fine as it is legal here in Australia and they would take consideration in Australian law.
> Just a few notes if it matters, my previous wife she is now an Australian citizen and my current wife we have a 7 months old baby and I'm just an Australian permanent resident for only over 15 years now and we lodge our application last July 2014.
> Hopefully everything would turn out good and hopefully they wont ask for annulment as it will take years to process.


Hi there,

If you don't mind me asking, what is your country of citizenship? the reason I asked is because you stated your Australian PR for 15 yrs. so you must be a citizen of other country. I think your divorced paper is fine and I'm hoping it is. If you are NOT a Filipino citizen then your divorced obtained in Australia can be recognized In Philippines(doesn't need annulment). However, a Filipino who obtained a divorced in Australia while still a Filipino citizen and did not acquire any other citizenship of another country cannot be recognized in Philippines and have to get annulment instead.

Melbourne office can say anything they want, only problem is your wife applied offshore, therefore her application is under DIAC Manila and they're critical and very particular to applicants documents. Philippine gov't apparently imposed this marital status document to the Australian Embassy called ,CENOMAR and CNI thing for visa applicants and sponsor. What concern me is CO's might say divorced is not good enough if YOU are a Filipino citizen, but if not then I think you'll be fine.

If your wife doesn't have previous marriage in Phils, then that's great. Since she is the applicant and not You. I really hope your wife visa application goes smoothly without problems. 

I still think you'll be fine, because you Re-married in Australia and not in Philippines. So no bigamy offense in your position. 

TY.


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

Good morning everyone!

I hope that everyone still waiting, like me, will get their visa soon!

We are praying everyday for this.
My partner and I, went through really bad relationships in the past.
And all we can hope for and want, is a better future for the family we want to build.

And I absolutely agree with MissPhilippines62, in saying that God is good, all the time!

Have a great day everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## Zandita

Dinkum said:


> Wonderful news Zandita. Thanks for sharing your good news with us all. Best wishes for a long and happy life together with your partner in Australia.


thank you for your well wishes Dinkum! I very excited.. Me and my daughter will be flying Saturday!!


----------



## Zandita

MissPhilippines62 said:


> This is a very good news not only to you but for many since it makes everyone happy knowing that AU Embassy is again actively granting our "hapinness" Congrats Zandita. Your long wait is over and it is good our CO RG did as she has promised to grant your visa this month. I am really happy for you. Cheers!


Thanks sis! It took her so long but at least she grant it within October. I attended PDOS yesterday and the lady sitting beside me was granted within 7 mos fr DOL. Our CO is really slow in my case.

hope you receive your grant sooner than I do!


----------



## Zandita

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Congrats zandita!
> 
> Happy you finally got your visa... told ya, there's still a few days left in this month..


yes indeed! Im glad the long wait is over!! Best days are yet to come!


----------



## khim

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what is your country of citizenship? the reason I asked is because you stated your Australian PR for 15 yrs. so you must be a citizen of other country. I think your divorced paper is fine and I'm hoping it is. If you are NOT a Filipino citizen then your divorced obtained in Australia can be recognized In Philippines(doesn't need annulment). However, a Filipino who obtained a divorced in Australia while still a Filipino citizen and did not acquire any other citizenship of another country cannot be recognized in Philippines and have to get annulment instead.
> 
> Melbourne office can say anything they want, only problem is your wife applied offshore, therefore her application is under DIAC Manila and they're critical and very particular to applicants documents. Philippine gov't apparently imposed this marital status document to the Australian Embassy called ,CENOMAR and CNI thing for visa applicants and sponsor. What concern me is CO's might say divorced is not good enough if YOU are a Filipino citizen, but if not then I think you'll be fine.
> 
> If your wife doesn't have previous marriage in Phils, then that's great. Since she is the applicant and not You. I really hope your wife visa application goes smoothly without problems.
> 
> I still think you'll be fine, because you Re-married in Australia and not in Philippines. So no bigamy offense in your position.
> 
> TY.


Thanks for the heads up. Anyways I'm still a Filipino citizen, I've gone very busy working for all those years.

Regarding my wife status she was single when we got married and no other serious relationship in the past, when the Australian Embassy manila received our application after 2 days they sent us an e-mail and asked us to provide these documents thru NSO online, and i provide the original copy of my divorce order from here.

I already contacted the Philippine Embassy in Canberra and made an inquiry about my divorce they also told me it's not valid in the Philippines so i cannot register it or declare it, so i asked the Australian immigration and they said they will fallow the Australian Law and hopefully The Australian Embassy Manila would do the same since they are working under the Australian Government.

There are few complication we already had gone thru, first of my wife can't use my surname in her passport due to the fact that we can't register our marriage in NSO so she's still using her old passport. we got questioned in VFS Manila when we hand over our application and even in the medical test they also asked my wife about it and i e-mail them and explained so they just made a note about it.

Its been 3 months and 2 weeks now and we haven't heard anything from the Embassy and we don't even have a CO yet.

You reckon i should start processing my annulment now or wait till they asked for it?

Oh yeah i forgot to mention that when i rung up the immigration in Melbourne they also told me they will make a decision based on whats gonna be best for our child.
As we know here in Australia they are very very protective and caring for the children, I wish every government would do the same.


----------



## council

Zandita said:


> Our CO is really slow in my case.


Is it really just about the CO being slow?

Perhaps it's also about the number of applications and their complexity. Not all cases are "created" equal.

Maybe they had to consult with higher-ups regarding certain matters about your (or others') papers so it may have taken longer.

It's not a contest of speed, of having the most number of approved applications. If it were just about speed, they could just as easily deny applications so as to move on with other work.


----------



## Zandita

council said:


> Is it really just about the CO being slow?
> 
> Perhaps it's also about the number of applications and their complexity. Not all cases are "created" equal.
> 
> Maybe they had to consult with higher-ups regarding certain matters about your (or others') papers so it may have taken longer.
> 
> It's not a contest of speed, of having the most number of approved applications. If it were just about speed, they could just as easily deny applications so as to move on with other work.


She is very critical with handling cases.. maybe that make her slow in granting visa.

my case is very simple.. married to my filipino husband for almost 6 years with one dependent child. we visited australia twice.. i beleive that we have presented our papers that supports how genuine and continuing our relationship is. medical is frontloaded since we undergo health check last year for my husband PR application. we submitted requested docs timely. so i dont understand what took her so long. Of course this is only my opinion.


----------



## council

Zandita said:


> She is very critical with handling cases.. maybe that make her slow in granting visa.
> 
> my case is very simple.. married to my filipino husband for almost 6 years with one dependent child. we visited australia twice.. i beleive that we have presented our papers that supports how genuine and continuing our relationship is. medical is frontloaded since we undergo health check last year for my husband PR application. we submitted requested docs timely. so i dont understand what took her so long. Of course this is only my opinion.


Better to be "critical" when handling cases than take things easy and just rubber-stamp approvals left and right, since the risk of having a bad situation once onshore is very serious and could cause other applications to be scrutinized more.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

council said:


> Is it really just about the CO being slow?
> 
> Perhaps it's also about the number of applications and their complexity. Not all cases are "created" equal.
> 
> Maybe they had to consult with higher-ups regarding certain matters about your (or others') papers so it may have taken longer.
> 
> It's not a contest of speed, of having the most number of approved applications. If it were just about speed, they could just as easily deny applications so as to move on with other work.


As per history and among some COs, RG is the slowest among others. Unless all complex cases goes to her which i doubt.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

khim said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Anyways I'm still a Filipino citizen, I've gone very busy working for all those years.
> 
> I already contacted the Philippine Embassy in Canberra and made an inquiry about my divorce they also told me it's not valid in the Philippines so i cannot register it or declare it, so i asked the Australian immigration and they said they will fallow the Australian Law and hopefully The Australian Embassy Manila would do the same since they are working under the Australian Government.
> 
> There are few complication we already had gone thru, first of my wife can't use my surname in her passport due to the fact that we can't register our marriage in NSO so she's still using her old passport. we got questioned in VFS Manila when we hand over our application and even in the medical test they also asked my wife about it and i e-mail them and explained so they just made a note about it.
> 
> Its been 3 months and 2 weeks now and we haven't heard anything from the Embassy and we don't even have a CO yet.
> 
> You reckon i should start processing my annulment now or wait till they asked for it?
> 
> Oh yeah i forgot to mention that when i rung up the immigration in Melbourne they also told me they will make a decision based on whats gonna be best for our child.
> As we know here in Australia they are very very protective and caring for the children, I wish every government would do the same.


Hi G'day,

Your still a Filipino citizen. Ohh Boy! Philippine law will going to chase every Filipino citizen wherever they are in the world, except in Pluto maybe. lol

If I may ask, who actually filed for divorced (petitioner)? You or your ex-wife? and If she did, was she already an Australian citizen when she filed the divorced here in Oz?
Again the reason why I asked is because Family Code in Philippines says a Filipino citizen is allow to re-marry legally under Philippine law and divorced can be recognized in Phils, if the foreign spouse that includes (former Filipino citizen) was the one who Filed the divorced and He/she already obtained a citizenship of another country before or/when the divorced was filed. (that makes you the Injured Party)

But if none of these scenario applied to you, then I guess you'll have to wait whatever the CO wants from you. It's a little too late to get annulment done, it takes lots of time(years) and your wife had already applied for her visa.

I totally agree with you, DIAC Manila "should" follow Australian Law, as they're working for Australian government, but CO's are Filipino and some are extra critical. lol
Don't worry about her old passport, any woman can use their maiden name along their passport even if they are married, they just have to declare that they are married.

She could have applied 820/801 while she was here in Australia, then it will be process in Australian way, unless NFS condition prevent her from doing so.
Just be prepared whatever your CO might throw at you, and prepare to "Argue", you should have taken the name of the Melbourne staff you spoke just a reference that you have already inquired about your divorced. And if you and your ex still are friends, you've can asked her to write a stat dec, that she is fully aware of your current wife and that both of you had already move on and living in a separate life. Just in case they asked for additional document regarding your previous marriage. (I don't guarantee but it might help)

I hope her visa will be granted without any problem. Have a good day mate!


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Zandita said:


> She is very critical with handling cases.. maybe that make her slow in granting visa.
> 
> my case is very simple.. married to my filipino husband for almost 6 years with one dependent child. we visited australia twice.. i beleive that we have presented our papers that supports how genuine and continuing our relationship is. medical is frontloaded since we undergo health check last year for my husband PR application. we submitted requested docs timely. so i dont understand what took her so long. Of course this is only my opinion.


Hey! zandita did you go straight to 100/ PR I mean? As you stated you and your husband married for 6 years and have a child. So I'm wondering whether you go straight to permanent residency subclass 100. If so, congrats!


----------



## Zandita

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hey! zandita did you go straight to 100/ PR I mean? As you stated you and your husband married for 6 years and have a child. So I'm wondering whether you go straight to permanent residency subclass 100. If so, congrats!


yes we are granted straight 100!!


----------



## khim

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi G'day,
> 
> Your still a Filipino citizen. Ohh Boy! Philippine law will going to chase every Filipino citizen wherever they are in the world, except in Pluto maybe. lol
> 
> If I may ask, who actually filed for divorced (petitioner)? You or your ex-wife? and If she did, was she already an Australian citizen when she filed the divorced here in Oz?
> Again the reason why I asked is because Family Code in Philippines says a Filipino citizen is allow to re-marry legally under Philippine law and divorced can be recognized in Phils, if the foreign spouse that includes (former Filipino citizen) was the one who Filed the divorced and He/she already obtained a citizenship of another country before or/when the divorced was filed. (that makes you the Injured Party)
> 
> But if none of these scenario applied to you, then I guess you'll have to wait whatever the CO wants from you. It's a little too late to get annulment done, it takes lots of time(years) and your wife had already applied for her visa.
> 
> I totally agree with you, DIAC Manila "should" follow Australian Law, as they're working for Australian government, but CO's are Filipino and some are extra critical. lol
> Don't worry about her old passport, any woman can use their maiden name along their passport even if they are married, they just have to declare that they are married.
> 
> She could have applied 820/801 while she was here in Australia, then it will be process in Australian way, unless NFS condition prevent her from doing so.
> Just be prepared whatever your CO might throw at you, and prepare to "Argue", you should have taken the name of the Melbourne staff you spoke just a reference that you have already inquired about your divorced. And if you and your ex still are friends, you've can asked her to write a stat dec, that she is fully aware of your current wife and that both of you had already move on and living in a separate life. Just in case they asked for additional document regarding your previous marriage. (I don't guarantee but it might help)
> 
> I hope her visa will be granted without any problem. Have a good day mate!


My previous wife declared that we are separated thru some government agency like centrelink and child support agency since 5 years ago, and last year I applied for a divorce here in Melbourne. And yes i do still have communication with my previous wife for the sake of the kids and she also know that i"m already married and have a son already.

When my wife was here she got no further stay condition in her visa and actually our wedding wasn't even planed.

I guess I'll just wait and see what my CO gonna ask me and hopefully it doesn't end up with an argument as i am not good at it ( i don't win ).

Thank you so much for your time and effort, it's good to be prepared for a worse scenario. I'll let you know soon how i go. thanks


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

khim said:


> My previous wife declared that we are separated thru some government agency like centrelink and child support agency since 5 years ago, and last year I applied for a divorce here in Melbourne. And yes i do still have communication with my previous wife for the sake of the kids and she also know that i"m already married and have a son already.
> 
> When my wife was here she got no further stay condition in her visa and actually our wedding wasn't even planed.
> 
> I guess I'll just wait and see what my CO gonna ask me and hopefully it doesn't end up with an argument as i am not good at it ( i don't win ).
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and effort, it's good to be prepared for a worse scenario. I'll let you know soon how i go. thanks


Hello,
Your not good in arguing ehh?lol... Well let's just hope for the best. On the bright side, your wife doesn't have previous marriage back in Phils. and she's the main applicant not You, and that's the good thing. Most people who got rejected and having difficulties obtaining visa are those applicants who have previous marriage records in the Philippines and no annulment. (that's not your case) so your one step ahead of them... 

Just let me know how you go, it would be interesting to know how Manila office handle your case.. 

Have a G'day....


----------



## khim

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello,
> Your not good in arguing ehh?lol... Well let's just hope for the best. On the bright side, your wife doesn't have previous marriage back in Phils. and she's the main applicant not You, and that's the good thing. Most people who got rejected and having difficulties obtaining visa are those applicants who have previous marriage records in the Philippines and no annulment. (that's not your case) so your one step ahead of them...
> 
> Just let me know how you go, it would be interesting to know how Manila office handle your case..
> 
> Have a G'day....


Will do, thanks.

As of now still got no CO yet, its nearly 4 months now.


----------



## soontowed

khim said:


> Will do, thanks.
> 
> As of now still got no CO yet, its nearly 4 months now.


No worry about CO.. I was the same I applied March here in Hongkong Australian, staff from the visa section emailed me for further documents June, I got my CO September, that when my CO requested me my medical and Police clearance, and regarding my passport discrepancy, October 10 my CO emailed me again that medical and Police are ok and need to rectify my passport before they finalised my application. (hopefully visa is next) I send email to mu CO informing her that my resignation will take effect November.


----------



## Marcantony

khim said:


> Will do, thanks.
> 
> As of now still got no CO yet, its nearly 4 months now.


9 months so far for us but my application is for my philippino daughter to migrate here. They made us do the medical 2 days after lodging the application though.


----------



## Romulus

council said:


> Probably because they consider the PH as (very?) high risk and they have to review all documents and make consultations first before they just hand out visas.


Possibly. Not everyone is honest and forthcoming with their information, so everyone is treated like they want to rort the system.

My wife's PMV was granted in 5 months (Mar 13 application, Aug 13 grant notice issued).

The bureaucracy of the Philippine government certainly isn't designed to aid people. Our experience indicates personal opinion of government employees has an impact on whether you will be entertained in a timely manner or not. That behavior is not tolerated in Australia. Then there's the ridiculous seminars like CFO and OFW - another avenue for the PH government to pick your pocket.

My recent encounter with immigration in Cebu when paying my wife's departure tax had me telling them I consider the PH currency like Monopoly money lol.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

how do you get fingerprints done in Philippines?

when they do, is it the fingerprints that they give you or is it just a barcode?


my fiance needs to do her fingerprints and give to Singapore for police clearance


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Romulus said:


> The bureaucracy of the Philippine government certainly isn't designed to aid people. Our experience indicates personal opinion of government employees has an impact on whether you will be entertained in a timely manner or not. That behavior is not tolerated in Australia. Then there's the ridiculous seminars like CFO and OFW - another avenue for the PH government to pick your pocket.
> 
> My recent encounter with immigration in Cebu when paying my wife's departure tax had me telling them I consider the PH currency like Monopoly money lol.


Hi,

I totally agree with you. I don't even understand this departure tax thing that they imposed. This CFO is really a pain especially if the person doesn't live in Manila or Cebu, they have to catch a flight wherever province they come from. They say the program is designed to educate Filipinos about life overseas and how Phil embassies and consulate can help them if they're partner abused them.(Others called it lecturing us about the evil of foreigners..lol)
I just find it outrageous when I try to rung up Phil embassy here, to inquire something and all I get is recorded message telling me to leave a message. There are few organizations here in Oz that give aid sincerely to people who have been domestically abused, I don't think Phil embassy is one of those Non profit Organization, when even they're website is not very helpful as to how we renew our passport if we don't live in Sydney. But their FEES are well written(report of marriage$50, NSO $45,etc..lol)
Frustrating part is they ask quadruplicate copies of all relevant document and must be certified. If the person has annulment , they will asked NSO cert and a Court order. I have a 10pages court order imagine if I make quadruplicate copies  
I already provided most of this documents when I obtained my passport a.k.a Birth cert, Previous Marriage cert, etc.. why do they keep asking it all over again. As far as I know I was only "born once", so i don't understand why I have to supply another Original NSO birth cert AGAIN. And they say's if there is inconsistencies of "Records" they might ask further documentation. There you go they have records, why not just checked our identity and save our time and money providing new docs. Oh! Good Lord! 

They claim Phil consulates/embassy is a helping hands and designed to reached out Filipinos living abroad. I don't see it that way, I think its just another Money making scheme.


----------



## council

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I totally agree with you. I don't even understand this departure tax thing that they imposed.


Perhaps you could ask AU IMMI as well since they have a similar fee called "Passenger Movement Charge" which is around $55 as of 2012 onwards.


----------



## council

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> 
> This CFO is really a pain especially if the person doesn't live in Manila or Cebu, they have to catch a flight wherever province they come from. They say the program is designed to educate Filipinos about life overseas and how Phil embassies and consulate can help them if they're partner abused them.(Others called it lecturing us about the evil of foreigners..lol)


Would you rather have this removed and just hope that any Filipino moving to AU just will not experience possible culture shock when they first arrive?

The PH government agencies want to ensure that its citizens are made aware of their rights, and possible situations they may encounter in a new land.

For many who know what to do and where to go, then well and good. What about the "less fortunate" who might not have understood what they were getting into when they started their paper work?

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Romulus

council said:


> Would you rather have this removed and just hope that any Filipino moving to AU just will not experience possible culture shock when they first arrive?
> 
> The PH government agencies want to ensure that its citizens are made aware of their rights, and possible situations they may encounter in a new land.
> 
> For many who know what to do and where to go, then well and good. What about the "less fortunate" who might not have understood what they were getting into when they started their paper work?
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


I'd be more concerned visa applicants from Philippines coming to Australia on Tourist Visa's, getting knocked up here and then being left in a conundrum. CFO's aren't required for Tourist Visa's, yet, TV's are usually the first Visa's issued.


----------



## aussiesteve

council said:


> Would you rather have this removed and just hope that any Filipino moving to AU just will not experience possible culture shock when they first arrive?
> 
> The PH government agencies want to ensure that its citizens are made aware of their rights, and possible situations they may encounter in a new land.
> 
> For many who know what to do and where to go, then well and good. What about the "less fortunate" who might not have understood what they were getting into when they started their paper work?
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


The advice given to my wife 25 years ago when she attended one of their sessions was ridiculous, they seem to treat people going overseas to start a new life the same as someone going to work overseas as a contracted laborer. The only concern the Philippine government has for its overseas citizens is how much money they can fleece from them . My wife was, and anyone else who took foreign citizenship were, automatically stripped of their Philippine citizenship up until 2004 when the Philippine government reversed their policy after they realised how much money they were missing out on.
As far as culture shock goes a half day course would teach nothing to anyone, the real shock is probably the realization that not every country in the world is full of corruption!
Every time I go to the Philippines I despair, such a beautiful country with such warm hearted people, who have been poorly governed and ineptly lead for such a long period of time, that the chance of it ever recovering is slim.


----------



## aussiesteve

Double post deleted


----------



## ricrene

Finally! The long wait is over... Just want to share my happiness as I received my visa grant today.
Applied (309) online with dependent - january 13, 2014 
Visa Granted (100) - november 3, 2014


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Ricrene. Relax and celebrate a little as you prepare for your wedding and a long and happy life together in Oz. 



ricrene said:


> Finally! The long wait is over... Just want to share my happiness as I received my visa grant today.
> Applied (309) online with dependent - january 13, 2014
> Visa Granted (100) - november 3, 2014


----------



## MissPhilippines62

ricrene said:


> Finally! The long wait is over... Just want to share my happiness as I received my visa grant today.
> Applied (309) online with dependent - january 13, 2014
> Visa Granted (100) - november 3, 2014


Congratulations to you. May I know who your CO was. thanks


----------



## aussiesteve

ricrene said:


> Finally! The long wait is over... Just want to share my happiness as I received my visa grant today.
> Applied (309) online with dependent - january 13, 2014
> Visa Granted (100) - november 3, 2014


Congratulations, hope you enjoy your life in Australia.


----------



## council

Romulus said:


> I'd be more concerned visa applicants from Philippines coming to Australia on Tourist Visa's, getting knocked up here and then being left in a conundrum. CFO's aren't required for Tourist Visa's, yet, TV's are usually the first Visa's issued.


True.

On second thought - having a CFO for a tourist visa wouldn't really help much in the situation you describe.


----------



## merlinda20145

*sponsor*

to answer your question answer is yes


----------



## council

merlinda20145 said:


> to answer your question answer is yes


To answer whose question?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

council said:


> Would you rather have this removed and just hope that any Filipino moving to AU just will not experience possible culture shock when they first arrive?
> 
> The PH government agencies want to ensure that its citizens are made aware of their rights, and possible situations they may encounter in a new land.
> 
> For many who know what to do and where to go, then well and good. What about the "less fortunate" who might not have understood what they were getting into when they started their paper work?
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


Hi,
I never said it should be removed. But there are other ways to educate Filipinos in an accessible manner and not having to travel 1000kms away for some people (regional branches). They don't even have basic migration booklet or something to read that can be downloaded on their website. Migrating to another country is a big step big decision to consider, that is why DIBP created "Life in Australia brochure" and ensure that the applicant had read and understand or have had someone explained to her what the book is all about before signing values statement on her visa application.

Better safe than sorry? Having CFO counseling does not guarantee the Filipinos well-being in Australia. Life has no guarantee with or without CFO.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

council said:


> Perhaps you could ask AU IMMI as well since they have a similar fee called "Passenger Movement Charge" which is around $55 as of 2012 onwards.


AU imposing PMC does not make Australia any better if that's what you want to hear. That's why it has been slammed by global tourism bodies as it threatens potential damage of the tourism sector. PH departure tax, doesn't give details as to what this tax is for, no explanation of where the money goes, and what type of project they perform out of this departure tax collection. Are they trying to recover the cost of customs and quarantine handling? Oh! I don't think so, when they don't even bother to check passenger declaration card. 
PMC is a sort of indirect tax and some passengers did not even know there paying such thing. On other hand PH travel tax is quite brutal, especially for some people who are first time travelers or those who don't have any hint about the charges waiting ahead at the airport and even though they have exemptions offered, most of the burdens goes to Filipino nationals.
The silly part is they charge different rates, if the passenger purchased first class tickets they're anticipated to yield much higher travel tax of (Php 2,700) vs. passengers of economy tickets (Php 1,620). I'm wondering why it is when both passengers leave the same country?( if that is the principle of this tax). Or just the government reckons well they have 1st class tickets we should get more money from them. 
Perhaps the regime had a specially built departure area made of Gold for the 1st class ticket holder, I would never know.

I do understand that somehow the PH government has to placed taxes to get funding to maintain the government operation cost. However, it would be nicer if they give a chance for people to know what they're paying for. Having to pay cash at the departure area is like being robbed. Seeing someone begging at the airport and was distraught for not knowing the rules is something I don't wish for anybody to happen.


----------



## Marcantony

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> I never said it should be removed. But there are other ways to educate Filipinos in an accessible manner and not having to travel 1000kms away for some people (regional branches). They don't even have basic migration booklet or something to read that can be downloaded on their website. Migrating to another country is a big step big decision to consider, that is why DIBP created "Life in Australia brochure" and ensure that the applicant had read and understand or have had someone explained to her what the book is all about before signing values statement on her visa application.
> 
> Better safe than sorry? Having CFO counseling does not guarantee the Filipinos well-being in Australia. Life has no guarantee with or without CFO.


This. Its all about how much money the government can get before someone moves here.


----------



## sugarstoned

council said:


> Would you rather have this removed and just hope that any Filipino moving to AU just will not experience possible culture shock when they first arrive? The PH government agencies want to ensure that its citizens are made aware of their rights, and possible situations they may encounter in a new land. For many who know what to do and where to go, then well and good. What about the "less fortunate" who might not have understood what they were getting into when they started their paper work? Better safe than sorry.


It's been a while since I visited this forum! I would just wanna comment on council's reply having been in the situation: went to the CFO seminar and yea I been living here in Sydney for 2 years now. I can say I am a city girl and yes I experienced a bit of culture shock when I arrived here. And truthfully the CFO seminar didnt really do much. I find it lacking. When you get to Australia after being granted a visa, you got the option to take Adult Migrant English course offered by the government. Here, there is no 'less fortunate'. These courses are free, 500+ hours where they teach you English, they help you settle in Australia and even help you with resume's and job hunting. You got an option to take the course online or go to a school where you get to meet other migrants like us which is also good to find new friends.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Well, it's been 10 months today since I've seen my fiancee and 9 months on Friday since we applied - really hope there is some movement soon.

Even some communication would be nice........................


----------



## arsquare

mexiwi said:


> Well, it's been 10 months today since I've seen my fiancee and 9 months on Friday since we applied - really hope there is some movement soon.
> 
> Even some communication would be nice........................


Hi mexiwi

Looks like DIBP is taking now 9 to 12 months to process application. Dont really understand how some can take lesser time. How long have you known your fiancee? And how many times have you visit your fiancee in the phil? Did you have engagement party? Did you have evidence of travel. I reckon this are just the variables that makes the processing time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

arsquare said:


> Hi mexiwi
> 
> Looks like DIBP is taking now 9 to 12 months to process application. Dont really understand how some can take lesser time. How long have you known your fiancee? And how many times have you visit your fiancee in the phil? Did you have engagement party? Did you have evidence of travel. I reckon this are just the variables that makes the processing time.


We have been together 3 years.

I've been to the Philippines 7 or 8 times, 2-3 weeks per trip.

She has been to Australia, Malaysia and New Zealand to see me and meet my family. We have been to Hong Kong for a holiday too.

We got engaged in New Zealand with my family last Christmas - didnt have an engagement party, just celebrated with champagne and fish and chips at my dad's beach house. We had been together 2yrs 3 months when we got engaged.

I supplied all my passport stamps, tickets, hotel bookings etc from my trips.

I wouldn't care if it took another 12 months - I just want to be told how long it is going to take - not some bullshit "your application is within the service standard"

If they emailed me tomorrow and said "sorry - you application is currently queued to be granted April next year" then that would be great, because I would just apply for a tourist visa and she would be here next week pretty much.

But the current situation if being in limbo and not even getting the common courtesy of a replay for them sucks.


----------



## Romulus

mexiwi said:


> We have been together 3 years.
> 
> I've been to the Philippines 7 or 8 times, 2-3 weeks per trip.
> 
> She has been to Australia, Malaysia and New Zealand to see me and meet my family. We have been to Hong Kong for a holiday too.
> 
> We got engaged in New Zealand with my family last Christmas - didnt have an engagement party, just celebrated with champagne and fish and chips at my dad's beach house. We had been together 2yrs 3 months when we got engaged.
> 
> I supplied all my passport stamps, tickets, hotel bookings etc from my trips.
> 
> I wouldn't care if it took another 12 months - I just want to be told how long it is going to take - not some bullshit "your application is within the service standard"
> 
> If they emailed me tomorrow and said "sorry - you application is currently queued to be granted April next year" then that would be great, because I would just apply for a tourist visa and she would be here next week pretty much.
> 
> But the current situation if being in limbo and not even getting the common courtesy of a replay for them sucks.


I'd send them an email along these lines...

"Dear Senior Case Officer bla bla bla,

In the absence of any information pertaining to our PMV application lodged 9 months ago, we will be applying for a TV for my partner to come to Australia while we wait for a decision.

Please be so kind as to indicate at what stage our PMV application is at as we do not want to incur unnecessary costs and inconvenience on a TV if the PMV is in it's final stage of processing.

Have a great day"

Give that a try and see how you go


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Romulus said:


> I'd send them an email along these lines...
> 
> "Dear Senior Case Officer bla bla bla,
> 
> In the absence of any information pertaining to our PMV application lodged 9 months ago, we will be applying for a TV for my partner to come to Australia while we wait for a decision.
> 
> Please be so kind as to indicate at what stage our PMV application is at as we do not want to incur unnecessary costs and inconvenience on a TV if the PMV is in it's final stage of processing.
> 
> Have a great day"
> 
> Give that a try and see how you go


Will give that a try mate,

But that is exactly what i have asked the last 2 times I have phoned the embassy - and has apparently been noted for the case officer to reply.

Also emailed similar request last time - no reply.


----------



## arsquare

mexiwi said:


> Will give that a try mate,
> 
> But that is exactly what i have asked the last 2 times I have phoned the embassy - and has apparently been noted for the case officer to reply.
> 
> Also emailed similar request last time - no reply.


Hi mexiwi,

So your case is more than consider as a "decision ready application". May we know your CO initial? Hope i dont have the same CO as yours! This is a scary thought for CO as the mentality of Filipinos of making things personal when you make queries as they dont want anyone to make queries. Or worst did not approach them well

With regards to applying your fiancee tourist visa. Does your fiancee still works in the Phil? That makes a TV application difficult for my fiancee as she already stop working. Just couldnt think of a way i can apply a TV for my fiancee.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

arsquare said:


> Hi mexiwi,
> 
> So your case is more than consider as a "decision ready application". May we know your CO initial? .


Case officer is MS



> With regards to applying your fiancee tourist visa. Does your fiancee still works in the Phil? That makes a TV application difficult for my fiancee as she already stop working


She is currently working, but would have to resign from the job to come to Aus, although her contract is up at the end of this month.

She was still a student at university when she visited Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## council

mexiwi said:


> Case officer is MS


MS was easy to talk to when we communicated via email and phone when I applied for my visa.

Very direct to the point in asking but warm when listening.


----------



## arsquare

council said:


> MS was easy to talk to when we communicated via email and phone when I applied for my visa.
> 
> Very direct to the point in asking but warm when listening.


Hi All,

So far I already heard of two CO namely MS and RG anyone with different CO mine is QS. Anyone with QS as as their CO


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

G'day!

Nice note Romulus!

To Mexiwi,

You seem to have lots of evidence, they started granting visa mid of October, Valkatron and zandita both 309 applicants I think are one of those people who have got their visa and there was another one the other day. I would have thought that yours would be the next as you hit 9 months waiting. 

I have read it somewhere that due to the large volume of tourist visa application lately probably co'z Christmas is coming, are overloading the work of the Temporary visa section . And there were few TV grants that was decided by the case officers from the Permanent section dept(it say's never happen before). So seems to me there is a large workload in Manila office currently, and both department is trying to catch up. That could also be the reason of slow approval of both 100 and 309.(not sure)


----------



## Marcantony

Marcantony said:


> 9 months so far for us but my application is for my philippino daughter to migrate here. They made us do the medical 2 days after lodging the application though.


My wife just got interviewed over the phone by immigration. They claimed they were just checking up how shes been since she migrated here but there were a lot of questions regarding our income, housing and family members here. Questions almost identical to what were on the application form for our daughter.

Hoping something is imminent then.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Oh8'sjustme said:


> You seem to have lots of evidence, they started granting visa mid of October, Valkatron and zandita both 309 applicants


Haven't seen many 300s though, except the one that was done in like 3 months.



council said:


> MS was easy to talk to when we communicated via email and phone when I applied for my visa.


Well she doesn't seem to be interested in talking to my fiancee and I


----------



## arsquare

ricrene said:


> Finally! The long wait is over... Just want to share my happiness as I received my visa grant today.
> Applied (309) online with dependent - january 13, 2014
> Visa Granted (100) - november 3, 2014


Hi ricrine,

Congrats!

Did you continously submit evidence for your relationship during the period of waiting?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Marcantony said:


> My wife just got interviewed over the phone by immigration. They claimed they were just checking up how shes been since she migrated here but there were a lot of questions regarding our income, housing and family members here. Questions almost identical to what were on the application form for our daughter.
> 
> Hoping something is imminent then.


Hi,
Is your daughter minor mate? Well hope she's going to get her visa soon. It's nice to see a family all together.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Oh8'sjustme said:


> It's nice to see a family all together.


My old neighbour went thru a 2+ year process to adopt her nieces's son and bring him to Australia after his Mum passed away.

He is such a happy kid having a family again.


----------



## jhoy0320

Hey everyone..do you know where can I study certificate 3 in aged care at low tuition fee??either online or on campus..thanks any advices and recommendation would be appreciated..


----------



## Mish

jhoy0320 said:


> Hey everyone..do you know where can I study certificate 3 in aged care at low tuition fee??either online or on campus..thanks any advices and recommendation would be appreciated..


What city are you in? I know Queensland has some certificate 3 guarantee courses (free) but I think you have to do aged care with disability services. There are not alot of them and you don't do them online. Other than that you will be looking at around $2500 for the course.


----------



## jhoy0320

Mish said:


> What city are you in? I know Queensland has some certificate 3 guarantee courses (free) but I think you have to do aged care with disability services. There are not alot of them and you don't do them online. Other than that you will be looking at around $2500 for the course.


 hi mish..I'm living here in Sydney,,do you know if they have something like that here?thanks for the info..appreciated,..


----------



## summerandtilly

I'll see if I can find you a link, there are a lot of courses you can do now online and just organise your placements I would imagine they would be low cost...


----------



## summerandtilly

http://www.opencolleges.edu.au


----------



## jhoy0320

summerandtilly said:


> http://www.opencolleges.edu.au


 Thanks for the il have a look on it.appreciated..


----------



## Mish

jhoy0320 said:


> hi mish..I'm living here in Sydney,,do you know if they have something like that here?thanks for the info..appreciated,..


I think it is a Queensland only thing. You could have to pay the full fee for the course which is around $2,000-$2,500 depending on where you do it. If you were a PR or citizen you can do it for $50/$100 from memory.

Personally I would choose a place that organises the placement for you. It may be a bit more expensive but those kind of places from what I have heard the placement usually offers them a job afterwards. Whereas if you do your own placement you may not be able to find one easy or you could not get a job as easy afterwards.


----------



## Mish

summerandtilly said:


> TAFE Courses | Online Education Australia | Open Colleges


Unfortunately Open Colleges would be full fee for an 820 holder.


----------



## aimeevr23

*11th month in the application*

Hello,

I am quite depressed and impatient already because we lodged our spouse visa December 2013 and still haven't been contacted by our case officer, or received a visa decision.

We did receive an email response from the embassy that they do not require any additional requirements at this time.

My husband is Filipino, with permanent residence status. We were married here in the Philippines last 2013, with no kids yet. I went there last June on Visitor Visa and informed the embassy that I have a pending 309 visa application. We didn't have any issues and I was able to return to the Phils just after 2 1/2 months.

Anyone with similar case as mine? Why do you think it is taking our case so long?

Thanks and hoping to hear some encouraging words,
Aimee

Visa Class: 309/100
Application Lodgement: Offshore (Manila)
Date of Visa Application : 09 December 2013
Date of Acknowledgment Receipt Email from Embassy: 11 December 2013
Health check completed: 03 January 2013
Visa Status: STILL WAITING


----------



## jhoy0320

Mish said:


> Unfortunately Open Colleges would be full fee for an 820 holder.


 I wouldn't be able to pay full fee so I may have to find other option which they consider the 820 holder for domestic fee..thanks..


----------



## themuel

mexiwi said:


> We have been together 3 years.
> 
> I've been to the Philippines 7 or 8 times, 2-3 weeks per trip.
> 
> She has been to Australia, Malaysia and New Zealand to see me and meet my family. We have been to Hong Kong for a holiday too.
> 
> We got engaged in New Zealand with my family last Christmas - didnt have an engagement party, just celebrated with champagne and fish and chips at my dad's beach house. We had been together 2yrs 3 months when we got engaged.
> 
> I supplied all my passport stamps, tickets, hotel bookings etc from my trips.
> 
> I wouldn't care if it took another 12 months - I just want to be told how long it is going to take - not some bullshit "your application is within the service standard"
> 
> If they emailed me tomorrow and said "sorry - you application is currently queued to be granted April next year" then that would be great, because I would just apply for a tourist visa and she would be here next week pretty much.
> 
> But the current situation if being in limbo and not even getting the common courtesy of a replay for them sucks.


hi mexiwi,

agree with you!

My husband is also complaining, thought we just submitted the application last august but there are things he dont understand. just like you he also wanted to know exactly when it will be approved instead of saying it will take this long. he even complaints that there a lot of non-english migrants who are residing in australia was granted right away compared to an applicant who can speak english.

however, there is nothing we can do but to follow up to our CO of course in a nice way be patient.

hope you get your good news very soon!

have a good day!


----------



## Mish

jhoy0320 said:


> I wouldn't be able to pay full fee so I may have to find other option which they consider the 820 holder for domestic fee..thanks..


Full fee is domestic fee. By full fee I mean that you won't get HECS if they offer it and also you won't get it for $50 like they offer it for PR and Citizens. The full fee will be $2,000 to $2,500.

Sorry but there won't be many options for very low fees for the courses and you could have the problem that they fill very quickly so you will have to wait.


----------



## aimeevr23

meeyaaw said:


> Congrats to both of you valkatron! You're lucky it only took over 7 months. I am now waiting for almot 9 months... i lodged the application last january 28th... And i t's making me stressed right now because im already pregnant and i really need the spouse visa so the GP can refer me to my preferred hospital here
> in australia. i really hope they will have the decision at least before january so that the airlines will still allow me to board the plane


I know how you feel, imagine I lodged my spouse visa application DECEMBER 2013. Still no decision.  They only said they do not require any additional requirements and it is still within standard processing time. Now on our 11th month waiting


----------



## Romulus

council said:


> MS was easy to talk to when we communicated via email and phone when I applied for my visa.
> 
> Very direct to the point in asking but warm when listening.


Agreed. My wife's CO was MS as well. Try emailing her direct mexiwi.


----------



## ricrene

arsquare said:


> Hi ricrine, Congrats! Did you continously submit evidence for your relationship during the period of waiting?


Thank you! Yes i continously upload evidences in immiaccount every important events we encountered that could help to support more my application


----------



## ricrene

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Congratulations to you. May I know who your CO was. thanks


Thank you missphilippines! My co is MS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Romulus said:


> Agreed. My wife's CO was MS as well. Try emailing her direct mexiwi.


Do the case officers have direct emails?


----------



## Mish

mexiwi said:


> Do the case officers have direct emails?


Yes. Usually [email protected] for offshore processing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Mish said:


> Yes. Usually [email protected] for offshore processing.


Cheers

Although I only got he first initial for my case officer.


----------



## Mish

mexiwi said:


> Cheers
> 
> Although I only got he first initial for my case officer.


Maybe someone who has had the same co as you can PM you their email address.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Mish said:


> Maybe someone who has had the same co as you can PM you their email address.


Got it, Romulus just texted it to me so I will try that avenue


----------



## Marcantony

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi,
> Is your daughter minor mate? Well hope she's going to get her visa soon. It's nice to see a family all together.


Thanks. She was 17 at the time of application but shes already 18 now. And with a baby, which is why we thought she and her son would have a better chance at life here.


----------



## aussiesteve

Marcantony said:


> Thanks. She was 17 at the time of application but shes already 18 now. And with a baby, which is why we thought she and her son would have a better chance at life here.


Make sure you get either the fathers permission for the child to immigrate, or a court order that says she has sole custody of the child. Otherwise it will delay your application.


----------



## Marcantony

aussiesteve said:


> Make sure you get either the fathers permission for the child to immigrate, or a court order that says she has sole custody of the child. Otherwise it will delay your application.


Yep, did all that. Form 1229 or something? Included a copy of his birth certificate and a letter saying he didnt give a shit about his ex girlfriend or her baby. All signed and stamped in front of a lawyer.


----------



## aussiesteve

Marcantony said:


> Yep, did all that. Form 1229 or something? Included a copy of his birth certificate and a letter saying he didnt give a shit about his ex girlfriend or her baby. All signed and stamped in front of a lawyer.


Looks like you have all bases covered, good luck.


----------



## arsquare

aimeevr23 said:


> I know how you feel, imagine I lodged my spouse visa application DECEMBER 2013. Still no decision.  They only said they do not require any additional requirements and it is still within standard processing time. Now on our 11th month waiting


Whose your CO?


----------



## khim

Marcantony said:


> Thanks. She was 17 at the time of application but shes already 18 now. And with a baby, which is why we thought she and her son would have a better chance at life here.


My story was when my parents migrated here in Australia, i reached the over age criteria my parents have to prove i was totally dependent to them, i have to prove or we have to prove i got no other source of financial and incapable of living by my own so they can sponsor me as dependent child. 
They granted my visa with "Not married before first entry" condition, although this is a while ago around 16 or 17 years ago.
This might be different story from yours, just sharing.


----------



## khim

aussiesteve said:


> Make sure you get either the fathers permission for the child to immigrate, or a court order that says she has sole custody of the child. Otherwise it will delay your application.


that's true.
I left my son in Philippines to continue his studies by the time my wife lodge his application we are already separated, so my x-wife sponsored my son.
The Australian embassy contacted me and they where asking if i will agree for my son to migrate here in Australia, beforehand i already gave them written consent but they still confirm it by communicating to me directly.


----------



## Honey27

*Final Stage?*

hi, i called the immi office today and was told that my hubby's application is on final stage.. What does this mean and how long does it usually take before a decision is made if you are on final stage? He applied on May this year


----------



## MissPhilippines62

It means no more additional requirements. You will get your visa soon. Within this month hopefully.


----------



## aimeevr23

arsquare said:


> Whose your CO?


I don't know. I have never been contacted by my CO. when the embassy replied via email, it just said "from the partner visa division" or something


----------



## arsquare

aimeevr23 said:


> I don't know. I have never been contacted by my CO. when the embassy replied via email, it just said "from the partner visa division" or something


Did you recieve a letter from immigration that you need to send your birth certificate wherein NSO will directly mail your birth certicate to immigration office?

Usually this is where you know your CO's name.

You should make a follow up through email and see how you goes ... ask who your co and the status of your application.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

So how long usually for a case officer to respond? 

Emailed my fiancee's case officer direct over a week ago (6th Nov)


----------



## Romulus

mexiwi said:


> So how long usually for a case officer to respond?
> 
> Emailed my fiancee's case officer direct over a week ago (6th Nov)


3 Working days usually.....bro you need to ring up the Embassy in Manila and start abusing them. Their conduct is unprofessional. You should also escalate the matter through Immi feedback and complaints. You will be given a feedback case number to run with.


----------



## ANDY1964

mexiwi said:


> So how long usually for a case officer to respond?
> 
> Emailed my fiancee's case officer direct over a week ago (6th Nov)


We never get a reply from our case officer , always just the standard replies from whoever but usually within a few days. We lodged 5th February and now looking like my fiancée won't be here for xmas the way things are going. Haven't heard any movement from the embassy for PMV's .


----------



## aussiesteve

Romulus said:


> 3 Working days usually.....bro you need to ring up the Embassy in Manila and start abusing them. Their conduct is unprofessional. You should also escalate the matter through Immi feedback and complaints. You will be given a feedback case number to run with.


I wouldn't abuse anyone unless you want your application put to the bottom of the pile! 
It is well known that the staff at the Manila embassy allow personalities to play a part in their decisions, so don't antagonize them unnecessarily, just ask you question again pointing out you never received a reply to your first enquiry.
As far as getting a reply from immigration complaints , I could probably guess the wording now, that's if you were lucky enough to get a reply!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

All I want is "we expect your fiancee's visa will be issued in "x" month"

How bloody hard is that.



ANDY1964 said:


> We lodged 5th February and now looking like my fiancée won't be here for xmas the way things are going. .


We lodged online 2 days after you.

If they would tell me her visa won't be approved by Christmas then I'd apply for a visitor visa and she would be here for christmas.

I initially asked over 2 months ago - for a guide on when the visa would be issued - the wedding she was hoping to be able to attend with me was last Thursday, so missed that.

I will ring this week and ask to speak to an Australian and get some answers.

The initial letter acknowledging her visa was from an australian so I may email him directly.

Either way - it is unacceptable to not even get a reply


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> All I want is "we expect your fiancee's visa will be issued in "x" month"
> 
> How bloody hard is that.
> 
> We lodged online 2 days after you.
> 
> If they would tell me her visa won't be approved by Christmas then I'd apply for a visitor visa and she would be here for christmas.
> 
> I initially asked over 2 months ago - for a guide on when the visa would be issued - the wedding she was hoping to be able to attend with me was last Thursday, so missed that.
> 
> I will ring this week and ask to speak to an Australian and get some answers.
> 
> The initial letter acknowledging her visa was from an australian so I may email him directly.
> 
> Either way - it is unacceptable to not even get a reply


Unacceptable but typical of Manila, good luck in trying to speak with an Australian, and even better luck getting a positive response. I would not like to think of the money I wasted trying to get an answer from them.


----------



## Romulus

aussiesteve said:


> I wouldn't abuse anyone unless you want your application put to the bottom of the pile!
> It is well known that the staff at the Manila embassy allow personalities to play a part in their decisions, so don't antagonize them unnecessarily, just ask you question again pointing out you never received a reply to your first enquiry.
> As far as getting a reply from immigration complaints , I could probably guess the wording now, that's if you were lucky enough to get a reply!


Perhaps abuse was the wrong word to use. You are correct too, personal opinion does play a part in a lot of the decision making there, which is once again demonstrates a lack of professionalism and likely jealousy as well.

As I mentioned before it would be time to escalate the matter through the ombudsman. People dish out a lot of money for these visa, in return one would expect service delivery.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

aussiesteve said:


> Unacceptable but typical of Manila, good luck in trying to speak with an Australian, and even better luck getting a positive response. I would not like to think of the money I wasted trying to get an answer from them.


Well, I just happen to have the name of a guy who listed his title as "Senior Migration Officer" and it is an Aussie name - so maybe I will just drop an email direct to him and see what happens, or call and ask for him.


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> Well, I just happen to have the name of a guy who listed his title as "Senior Migration Officer" and it is an Aussie name - so maybe I will just drop an email direct to him and see what happens, or call and ask for him.


I would try the email first, every time I tried to speak to an Australian one of the underlings said they weren't available!


----------



## Maggie-May24

I wouldn't expect any response, and if you get one it'll probably be a standard "your visa is being processed, current processing times are xxx months from date of lodgement". It's also quite possible they won't tell you anything if you aren't the applicant.


----------



## aussiesteve

Romulus said:


> Perhaps abuse was the wrong word to use. You are correct too, personal opinion does play a part in a lot of the decision making there, which is once again demonstrates a lack of professionalism and likely jealousy as well.
> 
> As I mentioned before it would be time to escalate the matter through the ombudsman. People dish out a lot of money for these visa, in return one would expect service delivery.


Yes people have been dishing out a lot of money for a long time, however we have only seen times blow out. You could try the ombudsmen but I presume you would get the stock standard reply that it is within the time frame, which by the way is not binding on them in anyway and is only a goal not any obligation.
The real problem lies with their political masters who don't give a damn !


----------



## chicken999

I think ur expecting a lot. It's very rare for hem to tell u what month a visa will issue in. Ur in the same boat as everyone else. Organise the visitor visa but let them know so she can go offshore f it issues while she's here. Otherwise sit back and wait like the rest


----------



## Romulus

Complacency on our behalf breeds contempt on their behalf.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

chicken999 said:


> I think ur expecting a lot. It's very rare for hem to tell u what month a visa will issue in. Ur in the same boat as everyone else. Organise the visitor visa but let them know so she can go offshore f it issues while she's here. Otherwise sit back and wait like the rest


You going to lend me the money for a flexi ticket, you think money grows on trees?

How about you get back in your box or support some change in the process - for a govt department to not even reply to enquiries isn't acceptable.

And as for a month of issue - they know, they just can't be bothered telling us - you think they don't know when a visa will be issued?


----------



## Maggie-May24

mexiwi said:


> You going to lend me the money for a flexi ticket, you think money grows on trees?
> 
> How about you get back in your box or support some change in the process - for a govt department to not even reply to enquiries isn't acceptable.
> 
> And as for a month of issue - they know, they just can't be bothered telling us - you think they don't know when a visa will be issued?


Rude replies are not tolerated, so please keep this in mind in the future.


----------



## aussiesteve

mexiwi said:


> You going to lend me the money for a flexi ticket, you think money grows on trees?
> 
> How about you get back in your box or support some change in the process - for a govt department to not even reply to enquiries isn't acceptable.
> 
> And as for a month of issue - they know, they just can't be bothered telling us - you think they don't know when a visa will be issued?


It is important to remember that people on this forum are just trying to help, don't abuse them because you don't like what you are told. I doubt if anyone ,case officers included, would know exactly when a visa would be issued, to think otherwise is fairly naive.
Everyone knows that the delays are unacceptable and the lack of response from Embassies is legendary, however it is not the fault of the forum members, it is the fault of the politicians who don't care about what's happening.I would normally suggest that you contact your local member, but as you are not an Australian Citizen I don't know if they would be responsive.


----------



## Mish

mexiwi said:


> You going to lend me the money for a flexi ticket, you think money grows on trees?
> 
> How about you get back in your box or support some change in the process - for a govt department to not even reply to enquiries isn't acceptable.
> 
> And as for a month of issue - they know, they just can't be bothered telling us - you think they don't know when a visa will be issued?


Mexiwi please keep your responses polite. Next time you will be given a warning.

Chicken999 was just trying to help. Most people on this forum have either been through the process or are going through the process. Majority of us were never told when it would be processed and if we were it may not have been a correct timeframe.

DIBP are still within their processing time of 12 months for your visa so unfortunately all you can do is wait.


----------



## Gazz

The time to process applications and the seemingly lack of replying to applicants requests for ' an update ' in regard to where in the process their individual application is, can be obviously very frustrating. But myself and my partner see it as a privilege to have the opportunity in the first instance to apply for a visa. 

Everybody has expectations and yes it would be nice if everything happened the way we wanted and when we wanted it. But the obvious reality in life is that this rarely happens. No matter what any of us do we can't force DIBP to hurry up applications, if we could this would hardly be fair on all the applicants that very patiently wait and imagine the criticism that ' a government department ' would get then. Nobody likes being apart from the person they love but there are ways to be together whilst undergoing a PMV, visitor visa for example?

Try to stay positive and know that many of us share the same frustrations but as I have said before we are just a case number. Case officer's have emotions but they can't let that play a role in the process. My guess ( and purely a guess) would be that processing visas such as PMV's would more than likely take its toll on many case officers who undertake the processing as they have a very difficult job that obviously can have huge consequences for applicants etc.

Anyway that's just my opinion.


----------



## Romulus

I think you'll find DIBP and any other Australian government agency have an obligation to respond to a written request. I will confirm this later when I find time.

For DIBP or any other government agency to fail to respond is unacceptable and the matter can and should be escalated.

In my wife's situation the CO knew exactly when the visa would be issued. My fiancé was with me in Australia on a TV from April 2013, after lodging the PMV in Cebu March 13. In July 2013 her CO said the PMV was in the final stages and my fiancé should return home (Philippines). But then DIBP decided to play games after my then fiancé returned to Philippines at the request of DIBP. Apparently there was a delay and the visa wouldn't be issued until late September or October 2013, some three month delay. 

It wasn't until said I would come to the Australian Embassy in Manila and physically pick up the visa did they play ball and issue the PMV in August 2013.

Think what you like about the process. The squeaky wheel gets the grease so they say. Remember folks, you are dealing with an Australian government agency (albeit overseas), they have a service standard which they're obliged to comply with, whether the staff working there like it or not.


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

Romulus said:


> I think you'll find DIBP and any other Australian government agency have an obligation to respond to a written request. I will confirm this later when I find time.
> 
> For DIBP or any other government agency to fail to respond is unacceptable and the matter can and should be escalated.
> 
> In my wife's situation the CO knew exactly when the visa would be issued. My fiancé was with me in Australia on a TV from April 2013, after lodging the PMV in Cebu March 13. In July 2013 her CO said the PMV was in the final stages and my fiancé should return home (Philippines). But then DIBP decided to play games after my then fiancé returned to Philippines at the request of DIBP. Apparently there was a delay and the visa wouldn't be issued until late September or October 2013, some three month delay.
> 
> It wasn't until said I would come to the Australian Embassy in Manila and physically pick up the visa did they play ball and issue the PMV in August 2013.
> 
> Think what you like about the process. The squeaky wheel gets the grease so they say. Remember folks, you are dealing with an Australian government agency (albeit overseas), they have a service standard which they're obliged to comply with, whether the staff working there like it or not.


This is certainly a good point. I think (but I really hope I am wrong) one thing that can hinder an application is the emotion that COs go through with each one.

Knowing that their decision, affects the rest of our lives does take its toll on them. To their benefit, I do hope they keep it as professional as possible.

Although everyone here is as patient as we can be, I still agree that a little acknowledgement email (at the very least) helps


----------



## Maggie-May24

They're not obliged to respond to every "what's the status on my visa?" email, and if they did it would take them away from processing applications. They're also not obliged to comply with the service standards (which, if you read them say "We *aim* to process 75% of complete applications within visa service standard processing times.")


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Whatever. I will be speaking to my local member.

Wont be back here.


----------



## council

pikon.


----------



## chicken999

Yep good luck with that lol


----------



## summerandtilly

Well hasn't this been an interesting thread lol


----------



## chicken999

Lol nothing like a bit of drama. I no if I was a case officer and I had one file where people were polite patiently waiting their turn and another file with someone complaining and carrying on about nothing when they are well within service standards, it would be an easy choice for me who got their visa next. 

But hey common sense doesn't seem to be common lately


----------



## Melody

Reminds me of World of Warcraft trade chat....


----------



## Mish

chicken999 said:


> Lol nothing like a bit of drama. I no if I was a case officer and I had one file where people were polite patiently waiting their turn and another file with someone complaining and carrying on about nothing when they are well within service standards, it would be an easy choice for me who got their visa next.
> 
> But hey common sense doesn't seem to be common lately


Lol it is actually true! At my work if someone asks when they are getting something I purposely put them at the bottom of the pile! Especially since we are always within service standards.


----------



## chicken999

Lol I do that too. And if they really annoy me I charge them extra as well.


----------



## aussiesteve

chicken999 said:


> Lol I do that too. And if they really annoy me I charge them extra as well.


Seems like it's a common practice , we usually have to decide costs between a couple of different groups, frequently when I enquire who to charge I get the reply " who has been annoying us most"!


----------



## boo311014

Goodmorning guys, im new in this forum, 
I would like to ask some advice in my situation.
This is about form 888. 
Me and my husband started dating on May 2013 then get married on October 2014. we were wondering if we can get only our friends to declare our genuine relationship as they are the one who really know our relationship genuinely. I have told that it is more likely that my parents would be the best people to sign the declaration however, they are too far from the both of us. They live in Perth and i live in sydney, in addition, they know our relationship since we started dating till we get marry. I was wondering is it really necessary that my parent should be strong evidence for our relationship as their not really physically see us together compare with my friends who see us literally? 

I hope i can get a response from you guys as we hoping that we are giving them an enough evidence to apply next year. Thank you so much guys. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mish

I am not sure if Philippines want statements from parents but where we applied we didn't provide any statements from parents. We provided from friends as believed they see you together more then family. We had no issues and weren't asked for statements from parents.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Melody said:


> Reminds me of World of Warcraft trade chat....


Bahahaha. Doesn't it, though?! FTH!


----------



## aimeevr23

Thanks for the response arsquare!

To answer your question, yes I did receive a letter but no, there was no specific name in the signatory. It was just "from the office of Visa and Immigration"

I did call up the embassy in Manila and they assured me that my application is still active and in the final stages. They also said that a CO is not required to contact the applicant, unless the CO feels it is necessary. In my case, they said my requirements are all good. So i should be getting a visa decision within the next three weeks (because they stand by their published processing time of 12 months, and it will be literally 12 months by December 9 which is only a couple of weeks from now!)

Thanks again for entertaining my questions/answering my post!


----------



## meeyaaw

aimeevr23 said:


> I know how you feel, imagine I lodged my spouse visa application DECEMBER 2013. Still no decision.  They only said they do not require any additional requirements and it is still within standard processing time. Now on our 11th month waiting


I am back here in manila. they sent me an email last week that in order for my application to be finalized, i need to depart australia and inform them about it and so i did... just arrived yesterday and hoping for a reply from them


----------



## arsquare

aimeevr23 said:


> Thanks for the response arsquare!
> 
> To answer your question, yes I did receive a letter but no, there was no specific name in the signatory. It was just "from the office of Visa and Immigration"
> 
> I did call up the embassy in Manila and they assured me that my application is still active and in the final stages. They also said that a CO is not required to contact the applicant, unless the CO feels it is necessary. In my case, they said my requirements are all good. So i should be getting a visa decision within the next three weeks (because they stand by their published processing time of 12 months, and it will be literally 12 months by December 9 which is only a couple of weeks from now!)
> 
> Thanks again for entertaining my questions/answering my post!


Good to hear that another two of of the members aimeever23 , and meeyaaw both 309 Spouse Visa will be getting their visa soon !!!
Not hearing any grant on 300 PMV yet !!!


----------



## arsquare

aimeevr23 said:


> Thanks for the response arsquare!
> 
> To answer your question, yes I did receive a letter but no, there was no specific name in the signatory. It was just "from the office of Visa and Immigration"
> 
> I did call up the embassy in Manila and they assured me that my application is still active and in the final stages. They also said that a CO is not required to contact the applicant, unless the CO feels it is necessary. In my case, they said my requirements are all good. So i should be getting a visa decision within the next three weeks (because they stand by their published processing time of 12 months, and it will be literally 12 months by December 9 which is only a couple of weeks from now!)
> 
> Thanks again for entertaining my questions/answering my post!





boo311014 said:


> Goodmorning guys, im new in this forum,
> I would like to ask some advice in my situation.
> This is about form 888.
> Me and my husband started dating on May 2013 then get married on October 2014. we were wondering if we can get only our friends to declare our genuine relationship as they are the one who really know our relationship genuinely. I have told that it is more likely that my parents would be the best people to sign the declaration however, they are too far from the both of us. They live in Perth and i live in sydney, in addition, they know our relationship since we started dating till we get marry. I was wondering is it really necessary that my parent should be strong evidence for our relationship as their not really physically see us together compare with my friends who see us literally?
> 
> I hope i can get a response from you guys as we hoping that we are giving them an enough evidence to apply next year. Thank you so much guys. Have a nice day.


Hi .. form 888 Statutory declaration of supporting witness should be done by a person who really knows well your relationship it doesnt need to be your parents. You need at least 2 witness but it would be better if you can provide more than 2 witnesses. 
I suggest choose a witness that was present on your wedding 
As for parents and relatives ,,, having a photo with you and your partner with them is a must


----------



## chicken999

I would recommend u do your friends and your parents particularly if ur high risk country. Thè more the better


----------



## MissPhilippines62

arsquare said:


> Good to hear that another two of of the members aimeever23 , and meeyaaw both 309 Spouse Visa will be getting their visa soon !!!
> Not hearing any grant on 300 PMV yet !!!


Yes, getting curious to hear grants from subclass 300.


----------



## red08

*bridging visa since feb 2014*

Hi everyone , new here .. Im confused regarding my status here in au . 
I arrived Australia november 28 ,2013 on a visitors visa .I lodged an extension of my stay last February 7 ,2014 and until now i am under Bridging visa A.Am i not breaching any conditions where i am staying here for almost 12 months since the day I arrived ? An the other thing, me and my partner who is an australian citizen is planning to lodged another visa that i could stay here with him for good.. We are in a relationsh for 2years and 9months now and we are living together since the day i arrived in australia so its almost going to a year now, we dont know what would visa we would fit in as he is still married with x wife, but living seperately for 4yrs but planning to get a divorced soon.. Is there any chance we could apply for another visa onshore ? 
Please anyone help ? Im stressed with this . i dont wanna be apart from my partner ..


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

red08 said:


> Hi everyone , new here .. Im confused regarding my status here in au .
> I arrived Australia november 28 ,2013 on a visitors visa .I lodged an extension of my stay last February 7 ,2014 and until now i am under Bridging visa A.Am i not breaching any conditions where i am staying here for almost 12 months since the day I arrived ? An the other thing, me and my partner who is an australian citizen is planning to lodged another visa that i could stay here with him for good.. We are in a relationsh for 2years and 9months now and we are living together since the day i arrived in australia so its almost going to a year now, we dont know what would visa we would fit in as he is still married with x wife, but living seperately for 4yrs but planning to get a divorced soon.. Is there any chance we could apply for another visa onshore ?
> Please anyone help ? Im stressed with this . i dont wanna be apart from my partner ..


Hi! 
This is my opinion only. If you currently have bridging visa then it means you are in a country lawfully while your application for tourist visa is being processed. You might qualify for 820 De facto partner visa that requires 12 months living together, but I believed "you cannot" apply for this visa currently as you only have bridging visa. Bridging visa is not a substantive visa. To apply visas onshore the person must have a substantive visa at the time of his/her application is lodge, that's one rule in applying partner visas onshore. However, if your tourist visa will be approved and without No further stay condition then you can apply for 820 onshore.

Your best option is to return to the Philippines and apply for 309 Partner visa on the grounds of (de facto). As you cannot apply PMV (fiancee visa) and can't get married here in Oz, because your partner is not yet divorced.

There's no chance for you to apply visa onshore while your still in a bridging visa. (as far as I know)

TY


----------



## red08

thanks .. 
does anyone here knows how much is it to apply for a 309 partners visa if i do it with a migration agent? 
ive had talked a migration agent once and he told me i had to go back to philippines as soon before the date of my arrival or before november 28 because he said if i dont do that ill be in a terrible situation of breaching my tourist visa condition ,he said i cant stay here for more than 12 months. that is why i begin to become paranoid bout this matter ,and try to research some helpful forums online..


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

red08 said:


> thanks ..
> "does anyone here knows how much is it to apply for a 309 partners visa if i do it with a migration agent?
> ive had talked a migration agent once and he told me i had to go back to philippines as soon before the date of my arrival or before november 28 because he said if i dont do that ill be in a terrible situation of breaching my tourist visa condition ,he said i cant stay here for more than 12 months. that is why i begin to become paranoid bout this matter ,and try to research some helpful forums online.."
> 
> Why don't you post question to "ask mark" Mark Northam might help you clear your confusion about your current situation. Personally I don't know how much MARA agent would cost, but application fee for 309 itself is probably $3,000 plus.
> 
> ty


----------



## Mish

red08 said:


> thanks ..
> does anyone here knows how much is it to apply for a 309 partners visa if i do it with a migration agent?
> ive had talked a migration agent once and he told me i had to go back to philippines as soon before the date of my arrival or before november 28 because he said if i dont do that ill be in a terrible situation of breaching my tourist visa condition ,he said i cant stay here for more than 12 months. that is why i begin to become paranoid bout this matter ,and try to research some helpful forums online..


It depends on the agent and the complexity of the case.

If you are subject to schedule 3, have health issues or criminal record then will cost more than a straight forward case.

I believe the costs start at $2,500ish for a migration fees for a straight forward case.

I would suggest engaging one of the agents on this board ... Mark Northam, CCMS or Jeremy Hooper. I believe they will do a consult with you and then give you a quote on the cost.


----------



## red08

how can i contact Mark Northam?


----------



## Mish

red08 said:


> how can i contact Mark Northam?


Either through Ask Mark thread, PM or his website: http://mnvisa.com/


----------



## MissCookie

*Payment Options*

Hi all,

I need help on how could my partner in Australia pay for my PMV application. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## summerandtilly

Credit or debit card


----------



## ANDY1964

MissCookie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need help on how could my partner in Australia pay for my PMV application. Thanks in Advance.


When I paid for my fiancée I just went into Department of Immigration in Brisbane , they give you a form to fill out stating what visa you are paying for etc .and then give you an official receipt after payment. I sent it with all of the my other sponsor docs to my fiancée because we did paper lodgement if online I guess he would just scan the receipt.


----------



## MissCookie

ANDY1964 said:


> When I paid for my fiancée I just went into Department of Immigration in Brisbane , they give you a form to fill out stating what visa you are paying for etc .and then give you an official receipt after payment. I sent it with all of the my other sponsor docs to my fiancée because we did paper lodgement if online I guess he would just scan the receipt.


Thanks so much Andy!
One problem is that my fiance is like 6 hours away from Sydney office. What other would be best for us?


----------



## ANDY1964

MissCookie said:


> Thanks so much Andy!
> One problem is that my fiance is like 6 hours away from Sydney office. What other would be best for us?


I think you can download a form on Immigration website to pay fee otherwise just get him to call Sydney DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION office and they will advise over the phone best way for him to pay because he is not near DIBP office.

Someone else on here might have more advice , good luck


----------



## Mish

MissCookie said:


> Thanks so much Andy!
> One problem is that my fiance is like 6 hours away from Sydney office. What other would be best for us?


Why not apply online? Then you can just enter the credit card details at the payment stage.


----------



## MissCookie

There's a new form 40sp and 47sp. My fiance has just send his docs wiht the old 40sp form. Do we have to redo it again? Many thanks all!


----------



## Mish

MissCookie said:


> There's a new form 40sp and 47sp. My fiance has just send his docs wiht the old 40sp form. Do we have to redo it again? Many thanks all!


I believe it is at the discretion of the case officer.


----------



## MissCookie

Mish said:


> I believe it is at the discretion of the case officer.


Thanks Mish. Any piece of advice on whats best to do? submitt old form and wait for Co to request new form.? or have to redo it again and another delay of submission


----------



## Mish

MissCookie said:


> Thanks Mish. Any piece of advice on whats best to do? submitt old form and wait for Co to request new form.? or have to redo it again and another delay of submission


That one is up to you. A few days now could save 28 days later. But then they may not request the new form. They could also have leeway of a week or so.


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus

MissCookie said:


> Thanks Mish. Any piece of advice on whats best to do? submitt old form and wait for Co to request new form.? or have to redo it again and another delay of submission


Hi MissCookie,

As the recent change to Form 40SP is an essential change, the Department of Immigration states you should use the latest version otherwise there will be delays in the processing.

I can't post a URL as I'm a new member but please search for 'form changes' in the Department of Immigration website. Thanks


----------



## MissPhilippines62

MissCookie said:


> There's a new form 40sp and 47sp. My fiance has just send his docs wiht the old 40sp form. Do we have to redo it again? Many thanks all!


A friend of mine was asked to submit the NEW forms when she didn't notice there was a new form when she submitted her application. So, maybe it is best for you to do the new form too.


----------



## council

MissCookie said:


> Thanks Mish. Any piece of advice on whats best to do? submitt old form and wait for Co to request new form.? or have to redo it again and another delay of submission


I had to re-do my 47sp when I submitted it and was told that it wouldn't be accepted since there was already a new form available.

So I needed to do it via longhand at their office. Took me almost an extra hour.

They did accept the old 40sp though.


----------



## PinayOZ

Hello Guys 

I applied Spouse Visa offshore with my child as dependent.
I have been in and out Au while waiting for th approval.
I arrived last week and just after few days my child's visa grant notice arrived via email ..But mine was not included.. 
The embassy already sent back my documents and I was hoping they would send me a hard copy of the visa.. But nothing in there.
I wonder if anyone here has the same experience?
thanks .. good luck to those whoe are still waiting


----------



## sugarstoned

jhoy0320 said:


> I wouldn't be able to pay full fee so I may have to find other option which they consider the 820 holder for domestic fee..thanks..


Hi jhoy,

I've been trying to PM you but it seems your inbox is full. Can you PM me please?


----------



## edith45

Hi all

Im just new here and trying to figure out which partner visa will I go ? I have an Australian Citizen boyfriend which I have known for 6 months. He wanted us to marry here in the Philippines and apply for a spouse visa. I have read that application for partner visa is taking so long at this time.

Between fiance and spouse visa , I have heard that there is more evidence to show on spouse visa.

Between Onshore and Offshore application ... Is it just possible for me to apply for tourist visa and apply a partner visa Onshore?

Thanks for any advise


----------



## council

edith45 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im just new here and trying to figure out which partner visa will I go ? I have an Australian Citizen boyfriend which I have known for 6 months. He wanted us to marry here in the Philippines and apply for a spouse visa. I have read that application for partner visa is taking so long at this time.
> 
> Between fiance and spouse visa , I have heard that there is more evidence to show on spouse visa.
> 
> Between Onshore and Offshore application ... Is it just possible for me to apply for tourist visa and apply a partner visa Onshore?
> 
> Thanks for any advise


On a cost perspective, you'll be paying 2x for a fiance (300) visa then a partner (309/820) visa.

IMO overall it would be better to get married in the PH first.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

edith45 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im just new here and trying to figure out which partner visa will I go ? I have an Australian Citizen boyfriend which I have known for 6 months. He wanted us to marry here in the Philippines and apply for a spouse visa. I have read that application for partner visa is taking so long at this time.
> 
> Between fiance and spouse visa , I have heard that there is more evidence to show on spouse visa.
> 
> Between Onshore and Offshore application ... Is it just possible for me to apply for tourist visa and apply a partner visa Onshore?
> 
> Thanks for any advise


Hi Welcome,

First of all a Tourist visa is created for people who want to come here in Australia for a holiday, visit family and friends, it is not meant to be used for application of partner visa onshore. But yes it is possible to apply Partner visa only IF your Tourist visa doesn't have NO FURTHER STAY condition attached.
You are correct the spouse visa requires extensive evidence than Prospective marriage visa(fiance visa). And knowing him for only 6months would be really difficult for you to obtain sufficient evidence for 820 onshore in my opinion.
PMV is the appropriate path for you. You can apply PMV in Manila then apply for tourist visa while your application is being processed if you want to spend time with your bf. TY


----------



## edith45

council said:


> On a cost perspective, you'll be paying 2x for a fiance (300) visa then a partner (309/820) visa.
> 
> IMO overall it would be better to get married in the PH first.


Thanks for the info !!!

I thought the application cost for applying a spouse visa onshore will be lower if you already have a 300 fiance visa? But yup I agree that fiance visa will me more expensive but didn't think it will be twice as much.

Fiance visa now is not option for me!

Just tossing up now between

a. Marrying in the the Philippines / Tourist Visa / Applying Spouse Visa Onshore

or

b. Marrying in the Philippines then Applying Spouse Visa Offshore


----------



## edith45

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hi Welcome,
> 
> First of all a Tourist visa is created for people who want to come here in Australia for a holiday, visit family and friends, it is not meant to be used for application of partner visa onshore. But yes it is possible to apply Partner visa only IF your Tourist visa doesn't have NO FURTHER STAY condition attached.
> You are correct the spouse visa requires extensive evidence than Prospective marriage visa(fiance visa). And knowing him for only 6months would be really difficult for you to obtain sufficient evidence for 820 onshore in my opinion.
> PMV is the appropriate path for you. You can apply PMV in Manila then apply for tourist visa while your application is being processed if you want to spend time with your bf. TY


I see ...what criteria do immigration follow on weather to grant a tourist visa with No Further Stay condition ?

Thanks for your advise


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

edith45 said:


> I see ...what criteria do immigration follow on weather to grant a tourist visa with No Further Stay condition ?
> 
> Thanks for your advise


As far as I know there's no Criteria for that. But NFS is likely given to people from High risk country. (PHIL is a High risk)
I have had Tourist visa before and it has NFS. It's the officer's discretion to put NFS or not .


----------



## aussiesteve

edith45 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im just new here and trying to figure out which partner visa will I go ? I have an Australian Citizen boyfriend which I have known for 6 months. He wanted us to marry here in the Philippines and apply for a spouse visa. I have read that application for partner visa is taking so long at this time.
> 
> Between fiance and spouse visa , I have heard that there is more evidence to show on spouse visa.
> 
> Between Onshore and Offshore application ... Is it just possible for me to apply for tourist visa and apply a partner visa Onshore?
> 
> Thanks for any advise


Hi
As you have no history of a relationship getting married in the Philippines and applying for A partner visa will result in a visa refusal, and a lot of wasted money.
You say a fiance visa is not an option?, however short of your partner moving to the Philippines and living with you for 12 months or so I can see no other option.
There are many people here who have followed the PMV path so read the postings carefully and you will see the types of evidence you will need to supply.
There is no fast track system, however once you have submitted your PMV application you can apply for a tourist visa, so if it is approved you can spend some time here in Australia with your BF, however you must go off shore for your PMV to be granted.


----------



## edith45

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> As you have no history of a relationship getting married in the Philippines and applying for A partner visa will result in a visa refusal, and a lot of wasted money.
> You say a fiance visa is not an option?, however short of your partner moving to the Philippines and living with you for 12 months or so I can see no other option.
> There are many people here who have followed the PMV path so read the postings carefully and you will see the types of evidence you will need to supply.
> There is no fast track system, however once you have submitted your PMV application you can apply for a tourist visa, so if it is approved you can spend some time here in Australia with your BF, however you must go off shore for your PMV to be granted.


Hi

Did you mean that if your not married for more than 12 months to an Australian Citizen the Spouse Visa will be refuse ? I thought that 12 months is just for de facto? Thanks for the advise


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

edith45 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you mean that if your not married for more than 12 months to an Australian Citizen the Spouse Visa will be refuse ? I thought that 12 months is just for de facto? Thanks for the advise


Hi again,
Edith, what aussiesteve meant is that you have no history of relationship, and I'm not even sure if you had already met your bf in person. 12months are only for de facto. But applying for partner visa right after getting married in PH is very very risky if you didn't have enough time to build up relationship evidence as married couple. The 6months you've known him can only be count as dating, and not consider as time of being married(your applying on a marriage grounds). Marriage certificate is not good enough to prove that 2 people are genuinely living as married couple there's more to that. 
I don't understand why PMV is not an option for you since your talking about getting married. But I guess there is a reason. Anyway good luck!


----------



## Mish

Hi Edith. As others have said PMV is the better and safer option. You can postpone your wedding and wait for grant then make your entry into Australia and then go and marry in Philippines. 

The spouse visa is very risky when your relationship is so new (have you met in person yet?) and you also don't appear to have any spouse evidence ie. Joint bank accounts, joint bills etc.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Partner visa offshore is $3,085
Partner visa onshore (if not on PMV) is $4,575
PMV is $3,085 + Partner visa $1,145 = $4,230

From a cost perspective, offshore partner visa is less expensive. PMV + onshore partner is not 2x the cost.

As the others have said, from the perspective of having enough evidence to support a visa application, you are unlikely to be successful with going directly for a partner visa. The PMV is your best option as you basically need to prove you've met in person and that you have enough evidence of your relationship to prove you plan to marry and have a genuine marriage.


----------



## council

Maggie-May24 said:


> Partner visa offshore is $3,085
> Partner visa onshore (if not on PMV) is $4,575
> PMV is $3,085 + Partner visa $1,145 = $4,230
> 
> From a cost perspective, offshore partner visa is less expensive. PMV + onshore partner is not 2x the cost.
> .


Sorry, I meant that they'd have to pay 2x (twice).


----------



## edith45

Mish said:


> Hi Edith. As others have said PMV is the better and safer option. You can postpone your wedding and wait for grant then make your entry into Australia and then go and marry in Philippines.
> 
> The spouse visa is very risky when your relationship is so new (have you met in person yet?) and you also don't appear to have any spouse evidence ie. Joint bank accounts, joint bills etc.


Yup we have met already in the Philippines. I spent time with my bf for 4 months and we did some travelling. I also introduce him to my parents and relatives

We dont have bank accounts and joint bills


----------



## aussiesteve

edith45 said:


> Yup we have met already in the Philippines. I spent time with my bf for 4 months and we did some travelling. I also introduce him to my parents and relatives
> 
> We dont have bank accounts and joint bills


So it seems that you would meet the requirements for a Prospective Marriage Visa, but not a partner visa even if you were married. I know you said a PMV was not an option, but maybe you might want to reconsider that possibility.


----------



## ANDY1964

Finally the waiting is over , our Prospective marriage visa got approved this week on the 25th. We only found out today because the email went into my fiancées spam box grrr.

Thanks to all that have given help, advice and encouragement on this site and good luck to all who are waiting for there visas.


----------



## aussiesteve

ANDY1964 said:


> Finally the waiting is over , our Prospective marriage visa got approved this week on the 25th. We only found out today because the email went into my fiancées spam box grrr.
> 
> Thanks to all that have given help, advice and encouragement on this site and good luck to all who are waiting for there visas.


Congratulations!, and good luck in your married life together here in Australia.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

To Andy:


Yay!

Congrats Mate! Best wishes. All the best to you and your partner.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Andy1964! Thanks for sharing the good news with us all. Best wishes for your wedding and a great life together in Oz.


----------



## soontowed

What a funny Phils law.. Australian consulate asked me to rectify discrepancy in my passport so they can update my old files..what a heck new passport wil release on Jan 15  this is the last document my Co asked me thats why they asked me to resign from my job and go back to Phils and rectify my passport. Its too slow process here so I just emailed my Co just to let her know that Passport in under process..


----------



## smukgal

*Hello*



sugarstoned said:


> Youre welcome! We are here to help each other  and about my signature, it was sticky'd somewhere. I will find it for you when I am on the laptop. I am on the iphone app version of the site at the moment.
> 
> sugarstoned


Hello sugarstoned, can I ask u some questions to help me out in applying for a Spouse Visa? As I still dont have much idea on how to do it. A private message would be nice  Thanks a lot!


----------



## iamrubi827

Romulus said:


> Possibly. Not everyone is honest and forthcoming with their information, so everyone is treated like they want to rort the system.
> 
> My wife's PMV was granted in 5 months (Mar 13 application, Aug 13 grant notice issued).
> 
> The bureaucracy of the Philippine government certainly isn't designed to aid people. Our experience indicates personal opinion of government employees has an impact on whether you will be entertained in a timely manner or not. That behavior is not tolerated in Australia. Then there's the ridiculous seminars like CFO and OFW - another avenue for the PH government to pick your pocket.
> 
> My recent encounter with immigration in Cebu when paying my wife's departure tax had me telling them I consider the PH currency like Monopoly money lol.


Hi Romulus,
How's your day? I wouldlike to ask about our documents needed for the PMV application... Will the embassy accept SCANNED EMAILED documents/evidences from my partner/sponsor then have it printed here? Or do i need to submit the ORIGINAL CERTIFIED copies and ask my Fiance to snail mail everything to me? 
Thanks so much...


----------



## NMD

Hello. Just to let you know my husband's partner visa (subclass 309) has been granted today. Acknowledged receipt of application on 25 Feb 2014. So it has been 9 months and 1 week.

Hope that visa grants continue so we'll all have a Merry Christmas. Cheers!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

NMD said:


> Hello. Just to let you know my husband's partner visa (subclass 309) has been granted today. Acknowledged receipt of application on 25 Feb 2014. So it has been 9 months and 1 week.
> 
> Hope that visa grants continue so we'll all have a Merry Christmas. Cheers!


Nothing is impossible. I hope we will all be granted our visa.


----------



## aimeevr23

NMD said:


> Hello. Just to let you know my husband's partner visa (subclass 309) has been granted today. Acknowledged receipt of application on 25 Feb 2014. So it has been 9 months and 1 week.
> 
> Hope that visa grants continue so we'll all have a Merry Christmas. Cheers!


Congratulations!
I am very happy for you, though I have to admit this is getting me worried.
We are on our 12th month now of processing for our Spouse Visa 309.
The embassy said they do not require any additional requirements, but still, why are other applicants getting visas already while we even lodged ours earlier? Is there anybody out there who is also on their 11-12th month waiting?

Thanks!


----------



## Marcantony

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi Romulus,
> How's your day? I wouldlike to ask about our documents needed for the PMV application... Will the embassy accept SCANNED EMAILED documents/evidences from my partner/sponsor then have it printed here? Or do i need to submit the ORIGINAL CERTIFIED copies and ask my Fiance to snail mail everything to me?
> Thanks so much...


It depends what it is. Copies of financial or phone records are fine but things like the police check must be the original. Its all written on the application form and guidebook, both available from immigration.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi Romulus,
> How's your day? I wouldlike to ask about our documents needed for the PMV application... Will the embassy accept SCANNED EMAILED documents/evidences from my partner/sponsor then have it printed here? Or do i need to submit the ORIGINAL CERTIFIED copies and ask my Fiance to snail mail everything to me?
> Thanks so much...


Hello Ruby,
I am not Romulus obviously! but if I may interrupt why don't you just apply online? It's much faster, convenient and all documents are just scanned. I assume your planning to apply via post as your talking about scanning and printing. 
I used to asked Manila office before with this matter that time I applied, online application isn't available yet. The officer told me relationship evidence can be scanned and I can just printed it. But Form 888, sponsor 40sp I think, sponsor's certified passport and any other documents that has signatures from the sponsor and/or witnessed and certified in Australia should be sent via post to me. Now, they might have change that procedure since they introduced online application system now that I'm not sure. But you can ring Manila office for clarification.

Cheers!


----------



## Romulus

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi Romulus,
> How's your day? I wouldlike to ask about our documents needed for the PMV application... Will the embassy accept SCANNED EMAILED documents/evidences from my partner/sponsor then have it printed here? Or do i need to submit the ORIGINAL CERTIFIED copies and ask my Fiance to snail mail everything to me?
> Thanks so much...


Hi Ruby.

I'm not qualified to answer your questions, neither do I have the expertise. I believe the application process and lodgement process may have changed since the beginning of 2013. You may want to contact the resident immigration specialists on this forum, Mark Northam.


----------



## iamrubi827

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Hello Ruby,
> I am not Romulus obviously! but if I may interrupt why don't you just apply online? It's much faster, convenient and all documents are just scanned. I assume your planning to apply via post as your talking about scanning and printing.
> I used to asked Manila office before with this matter that time I applied, online application isn't available yet. The officer told me relationship evidence can be scanned and I can just printed it. But Form 888, sponsor 40sp I think, sponsor's certified passport and any other documents that has signatures from the sponsor and/or witnessed and certified in Australia should be sent via post to me. Now, they might have change that procedure since they introduced online application system now that I'm not sure. But you can ring Manila office for clarification.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks heaps Oh8'sjustme!
God bless you! &#128522;


----------



## ANDY1964

*Cfo cebu*

Just a warning that CFO Cebu no longer first in first served for your departure seminars. Since 1st December they have moved premises and now you have to make an appointment online like Manila.


----------



## Marcantony

I really doubt we'll see any more approvals this year as both the embassy and the centre shut from the 25th until january.

I had hoped they might let a bunch through for christmas but thats looking unlikely now.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

My fiancee had her PMV granted last Thursday 11th Dec.

We applied 7th Feb online - 10 months 4 days.

We had applied for a visitor visa for her 2 weeks before and it was looking like neither would be processed - then the PMV popped up in her inbox.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news for Christmas! Best wishes for your wedding and a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> My fiancee had her PMV granted last Thursday 11th Dec.
> 
> We applied 7th Feb online - 10 months 4 days.
> 
> We had applied for a visitor visa for her 2 weeks before and it was looking like neither would be processed - then the PMV popped up in her inbox.


----------



## MaryMar

Purple congrats its an awesome feeling, ours was approved 24th Nov, took about the same time as yours, best xmas present every, I booked my fiancee flight soon as flight center opened the next day. In hindsight maybe I not book so quickly there was alot of work and logistic stuff to work out in 21 days but we achieved it and she arrives in oz Sat 20th.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

MaryMar said:


> Purple congrats its an awesome feeling, ours was approved 24th Nov, took about the same time as yours, best xmas present every, I booked my fiancee flight soon as flight center opened the next day. In hindsight maybe I not book so quickly there was alot of work and logistic stuff to work out in 21 days but we achieved it and she arrives in oz Sat 20th.


There isn't too much more for my fiancee to sort out - she did the CFO seminar about 6 months ago - just has to go get the sticker.

Other than that some little stuff like Uni transcripts and finding out how to pay her Philhealth, and going to see her dentist for a check up - rather pay Phils prices fr the dentist for another year.

I work FIFO so she would have needed to be here by this Friday to come with me on my next trip over Christmas and it's just too soon, instead - now I have saved a return trip for her coming on a visitor visa - we will fly her Dad up from the province to have Xmas with her and her siblings in Cebu. When she arrives on the 7th it will have been 1 year and 1 day since we last saw each other.

One way ticket just after New Year is a bit expensive!

Ended up Air Asia via KL for about $800 - Cathay was $1300 and Singapore booked out!


----------



## lostangel

hi guys,
Im very happy to share that i got my visa grant on dec11 after i made a follow on my case officer on dec09.....i think if we didnt made a follow up my case officer will not grant my visa immediately, we get pissed off bec its been 2 1/2 after i completed my medicals and we didnt heard anything from them. Lucky that we decided to made a follow up....Thank our great God nothing is impossible with him.. Is any one knows, if i go for cfo seminar, can i get the sticker on the same day?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Marcantony said:


> I really doubt we'll see any more approvals this year as both the embassy and the centre shut from the 25th until january.
> 
> I had hoped they might let a bunch through for christmas but thats looking unlikely now.





lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> Im very happy to share that i got my visa grant on dec11 after i made a follow on my case officer on dec09.....i think if we didnt made a follow up my case officer will not grant my visa immediately, we get pissed off bec its been 2 1/2 after i completed my medicals and we didnt heard anything from them. Lucky that we decided to made a follow up....Thank our great God nothing is impossible with him.. Is any one knows, if i go for cfo seminar, can i get the sticker on the same day?


Congratulations! May i know who your CO was? Thanks


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news and good luck for the rest of your journey to PR in Oz. 



lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> Im very happy to share that i got my visa grant on dec11 after i made a follow on my case officer on dec09.....i think if we didnt made a follow up my case officer will not grant my visa immediately, we get pissed off bec its been 2 1/2 after i completed my medicals and we didn't hear anything from them. Lucky that we decided to made a follow up...Thank our great God nothing is impossible with him.. Is any one knows, if i go for cfo seminar, can i get the sticker on the same day?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

lostangel said:


> Is any one knows, if i go for cfo seminar, can i get the sticker on the same day?


Yes, if you do the seminar after your visa has been issued then you will get the sticker the same day.

Just make sure your take your visa grant letter as well as the other requirements.


----------



## MissCookie

Hi All! Congrats to all those have recently been granted their visa. I would like to ask hoe many days do I have to wait til I get an acknowledgment letter with the hap id? Lodged application last week and vfs texted me a day after that docs were received by embassy but i havent received any letter from embassy til now. Do I just wait or do I have to email them?


----------



## lostangel

thanks guys...
my co's was M.S.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

lostangel said:


> thanks guys...
> my co's was M.S.


So was my fiancee's - must have been her turn with the "GRANTED" stamp this month


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi guys,
Is it true that Visa Prices will go up effective Jan. 01, 2015? Like PMV will now be at Aud 4,627.50 fro. 3,085.00??? 😔😔😔


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys,
> Is it true that Visa Prices will go up effective Jan. 01, 2015? Like PMV will now be at Aud 4,627.50 fro. 3,085.00??? ?de14?de14?de14


Yes unfortunately it's true.


----------



## andyman268

Marcantony said:


> I really doubt we'll see any more approvals this year as both the embassy and the centre shut from the 25th until january.
> 
> I had hoped they might let a bunch through for christmas but thats looking unlikely now.


That's very unfortunate... Was looking forward to the visa as a Christmas present 

We have now been waiting for over 6 months... They said the average is 6 months but going by the response on here the average is closer to 12 months?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

andyman268 said:


> We have now been waiting for over 6 months... They said the average is 6 months but going by the response on here the average is closer to 12 months?


The "service standard" is 12 months.

Manila have said in emails that they try to process in 9 months but as you can see from reading here - the process is random.

Take my fiancee and lostangel - same case officer, visa granted same day - one took 8 months, one 10!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

andyman268 said:


> That's very unfortunate... Was looking forward to the visa as a Christmas present
> 
> We have now been waiting for over 6 months... They said the average is 6 months but going by the response on here the average is closer to 12 months?


Us too. We were hoping for a pre-Christmas release on this. Unfortunately, this does mean spending Christmas and New Years apart. But I suppose, we all have to be hopeful. That it is all just a bump on an otherwise smooth road ahead.

Have a great morning everyone!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

lostangel said:


> thanks guys...
> my co's was M.S.


Congrats! All the best!


----------



## andyman268

I'm just hoping everything is fine and they don't require any additional information- we hired an agent so fingers crossed it's all good.

I still see my fiancé every 2 weeks (good) but I'm forced to stay in my current job until the visa is approved (bad). This whole process is pretty tough, eh?

I will make sure I report back when it's approved


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

andyman268 said:


> I still see my fiancé every 2 weeks (good) but I'm forced to stay in my current job until the visa is approved (bad). This whole process is pretty tough, eh?


When my fiancee arrives 7th Jan it will be 1 year and 1 day since I last saw her.

It's been a crap year all round.


----------



## andyman268

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> When my fiancee arrives 7th Jan it will be 1 year and 1 day since I last saw her.
> 
> It's been a crap year all round.


Wow! It's a great testiment to your relationship to survive long distance for that amount of time.

For you guys it looks like the hard times are over though, congrats


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congrats MaryMar, Lostangel and PurpleMonkey! All the Best for you guys!

To: iamrubi

You can send your application online before Jan.1 rubi, and start uploading documents slowly maybe later, that way you can avoid the increase of Partner visa cost.

But those who recently got their PMV's, will still have to apply 820 onshore later, and will face the same fate paying the increase price of Temporary residency onshore. 


Cheers!


----------



## Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee

Here's a thought. Why don't they just grant all the visa lodged this year in one go?Provided everything is submitted and in order, why the waiting game?  ***wishful thinking***


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Icantlivewithoutmyfiancee said:


> Here's a thought. Why don't they just grant all the visa lodged this year in one go?Provided everything is submitted and in order, why the waiting game?  ***wishful thinking***


Good thought..Keep wishing!


----------



## MissCookie

Hi!

How long does it take to receive an acknowledgement letter along with a HAP ID after lodging a partner visa application? Its been a week and I havent received one yet.

Thanks


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

MissCookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> How long does it take to receive an acknowledgement letter along with a HAP ID after lodging a partner visa application? Its been a week and I havent received one yet.
> 
> Thanks


Usually just days after application is lodge.Some waited for few weeks. You can ring Manila office.


----------



## MissCookie

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Usually just days after application is lodge.Some waited for few weeks. You can ring Manila office.


Thank you so Much. Will give them a ring Monday. A bit worried as its more than a week already and vfs has confirmed docs gave been received at the embassy last week. I just hope its because of the holiday season.

Thank again and happy holidays!


----------



## Romulus

My friend's partner had her PMV300 granted a few weeks ago after almost a 12 month wait. Just as they were going to apply for another TV the PMV came through.

If the fees are raised from $3085 to $4700 then that is disgraceful. That the government is incompetent in managing it's finances and hits up tax payers is wrong.


----------



## jacque888

just a quick question, which one is longer wait, onshore or offshore?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

*Correction*

Update!

Those who applied PMV subclass 300 before Jan. 1, 2015 and will need to apply Temporary Residency Visa onshore afterwards, will not be affected by the Price Increase and will still have to pay the current Fee of AUD 1,145 for Subclass 820. (Under Fees and Charges Table Last modified 19/12/14) 

*Current Fees* *Base Application Charges Only (Not including Dependents)*

Applicant outside Australia

Partner (Subclass 309/100) ----------------------- $3085
Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)---------------$3085

Applicant in Australia

Partner (Subclass 820/801) --------------------------$4575
Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa 
application by Prospective Marriage 
(Subclass 300) visa holder ---------------------------$1145

*From 1 January 2015, charges will increase*.

Applicant outside Australia 

Partner (Subclass 309/100) ----------------------- $4630 
Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)-------------- $4630

Applicant in Australia 

Partner (Subclass 820/801) --------------------------$6865 (ouch!)
Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa 
application by Prospective Marriage 
(Subclass 300) visa holder ---------------------------$1145 (  )

If they get their website right. It seems subclass 820 application by PMV holder is not affected by Price Increase at all.

Source : Fees and charges for visas

Cheers!


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

jacque888 said:


> just a quick question, which one is longer wait, onshore or offshore?


Usually onshore up to 14 months or more- Read 820 waiting room thread, you'll get idea there.
Recently offshore applicants gets their visas after 9-10 or 11 months wait, not all but most.


----------



## arsquare

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Usually onshore up to 14 months or more- Read 820 waiting room thread, you'll get idea there.
> Recently offshore applicants gets their visas after 9-10 or 11 months wait, not all but most.


Onshore is much quicker than offshore. The global average for offshore is 12 months. It all depends on what country did you lodge your application. In manila there are some who got so lucky getting it for 6 or 7 months. Promise time of immigration manila is withinn 9 to 12 months.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

arsquare said:


> Onshore is much quicker than offshore. The global average for offshore is 12 months. It all depends on what country did you lodge your application. In manila there are some who got so lucky getting it for 6 or 7 months. Promise time of immigration manila is withinn 9 to 12 months.


Oh Really? Onshore Partner visas Currently the Average processing time for this visa is 12 to 15 months.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Well, my fiancee went and got her CFO sticker today.

She had done the seminar about 6 months ago.

Looks like everything went as advertised, she turned up with certificate, visa grant notice and passport and got her sticker - almost seemed too easy....

Does anyone else get worried when things work as they are supposed to in the Philippines?


----------



## T&M

MissCookie said:


> Hi All! Congrats to all those have recently been granted their visa. I would like to ask hoe many days do I have to wait til I get an acknowledgment letter with the hap id? Lodged application last week and vfs texted me a day after that docs were received by embassy but i havent received any letter from embassy til now. Do I just wait or do I have to email them?


Hi there, i was in the same situation like you, until i called the Oz embassy here in Manila. Didn't received the acknowledgment letter after 7days my application was handle to the embassy by VFS. So i called the embassy and it came out that, my email was wrongly spelled by the VFS agent. So was modified and i received the letter after 2 hours. So if you haven't got yours yet. i suggest you give a call to the Oz embassy. Don't email, i did email, but had no reply, until i called.


----------



## T&M

Important news

- New pricing arrangements will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on, or after, 1 January 2015. A fact sheet on the change is available below. The Visa Pricing Estimator has been updated to reflect the new arrangements (19 December 2014).

From 1 January 2015, charges will increase. See below table.

Applicant outside Australia

All charges shown below are in Australian Dollars.

Visa subclass	Note	Base application charge	Non-internet application charge	Additional applicant charge 
18 and over	Additional applicant charge under 18
Partner (Subclass 309/100) $4630	N/A	$2320	$1155
Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)	-	$4630	N/A	$2320	$1155

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## Marcantony

Um, what? This was already mentioned days ago. Theres even a separate thread about it.


----------



## thehuntressinc

hi, my fiancee and i lodged online application for PMV visa last August 12,2014. We havent received any email except for the acknowledgement letter and we are getting a bit worried. Is there a way we can ask or follow up on what is happening with our application?

Did somebody encountered the same problem? Hope someone can help us 

I am currently waiting to get email from embassy to let me know if i can get medical checks. Should i just get one even if no CO has been appointed to our application?


----------



## T&M

thehuntressinc said:


> hi, my fiancee and i lodged online application for PMV visa last August 12,2014. We havent received any email except for the acknowledgement letter and we are getting a bit worried. Is there a way we can ask or follow up on what is happening with our application?
> 
> Did somebody encountered the same problem? Hope someone can help us
> 
> I am currently waiting to get email from embassy to let me know if i can get medical checks. Should i just get one even if no CO has been appointed to our application?


Hello good pm.. I am also in the same situation.. For what I have read here we have to wait for the email to undergo the medical checks. Also you can call the embassy to check out.


----------



## thehuntressinc

T&M said:


> Hello good pm.. I am also in the same situation.. For what I have read here we have to wait for the email to undergo the medical checks. Also you can call the embassy to check out.


Thanks for the reply T&M  I hope we both get lucky soon...

Cheers


----------



## MissCookie

thehuntressinc said:


> Thanks for the reply T&M  I hope we both get lucky soon...
> 
> Cheers


Hello!

Try to double check your SPAM folder. I received my acknowledgement letter, medical and NSO request in one email. they are usually 3 pdfs attached to that email


----------



## thehuntressinc

MissCookie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Try to double check your SPAM folder. I received my acknowledgement letter, medical and NSO request in one email. they are usually 3 pdfs attached to that email


Hi Miss Cookie, i checked the email when i receivedmy acknowledgement letter and its only got one attachement. Ive also checked my SPAM folder and unfortunately theres none there too


----------



## MissCookie

thehuntressinc said:


> Hi Miss Cookie, i checked the email when i receivedmy acknowledgement letter and its only got one attachement. Ive also checked my SPAM folder and unfortunately theres none there too


Oh, I actually received two (2) emails. The first one has 1 attached pdf which is the acknowledgement letter and the other one came in after a few minutes with the 3 pdfs attached. Hmmm, I guess you need to ring or email immi.


----------



## T&M

MissCookie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Try to double check your SPAM folder. I received my acknowledgement letter, medical and NSO request in one email. they are usually 3 pdfs attached to that email


Hello Miss Cookie, Thanks for you advise, i have just check the email i received from them and the only attachment is the IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf file. Hope to receive the email for medical check up very soon.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Just off to the airport to pick up my fiancee 

I hope immigration extract digit and get all those who are waiting on their way too.


----------



## Dinkum

Woohoo... together again at last...have a fabulous day... !!!


----------



## T&M

Hello Everyone, I have received my medical examination letter today, But immi request my daughter to take the medical as well. meanwhile she isn't moving with me. Who have been in this same situation??? also shoould i consider the name iniatials that signe the email ask my CO?? thanks in advance for your replies. Cheers


----------



## MissPhilippines62

T&M said:


> Hello Everyone, I have received my medical examination letter today, But immi request my daughter to take the medical as well. meanwhile she isn't moving with me. Who have been in this same situation??? also shoould i consider the name iniatials that signe the email ask my CO?? thanks in advance for your replies. Cheers


Yes, I was in the same situation. I had my son have his medical exams done as well even if he is not moving with me. It is indicated in the PARTNERS BOOKLET.


----------



## T&M

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Yes, I was in the same situation. I had my son have his medical exams done as well even if he is not moving with me. It is indicated in the PARTNERS BOOKLET.


Thank for you reply MissPhilippines62, another question, How do you know you have be assigned a CO? Did you received an email?


----------



## EDT

T&M said:


> Thank for you reply MissPhilippines62, another question, How do you know you have be assigned a CO? Did you received an email?


It varies from embassy to embassy. Some embassies hire locals to process applications then the final decision is made by the Manager of that embassy ( meaning the Aussie citizen) . sometimes your application can be reviewed by two or three CO


----------



## MissPhilippines62

T&M said:


> Thank for you reply MissPhilippines62, another question, How do you know you have be assigned a CO? Did you received an email?


When I applied online, I automatically received HAP ID for my son. So, I understood that I really have to include my son for the Medical exams. And after 2 months, i have received an email coming from my CO acknowledging my application. I knew she was my CO cause her name was at the email itself.


----------



## soontowed

Hi guys! My visa has been granted today few mins after I emailed my CO about my new passport with the correct detail.. Im over moon, my question is my initial date is jan 28, is that mean I can go on 23th of this month?


----------



## andyman268

soontowed said:


> Hi guys! My visa has been granted today few mins after I emailed my CO about my new passport with the correct detail.. Im over moon, my question is my initial date is jan 28, is that mean I can go on 23th of this month?


Wow! Congrats!

How long was your waiting time?

(Sorry I didn't quite understand your question)


----------



## T&M

soontowed said:


> Hi guys! My visa has been granted today few mins after I emailed my CO about my new passport with the correct detail.. Im over moon, my question is my initial date is jan 28, is that mean I can go on 23th of this month?


Congrat Soontowed.. when did you applied? yes you can travel. all the best for you guys.


----------



## soontowed

I acfually applied March 2014 in Hongkong, got my CO Sept, done medical and police clearance october, my co says I need to go back to Phils to rectify the year of birth in my passport, I went back home Nov 9, process my passport Nov 25, date of release of my new passport Jan 15, today.. as soon as I emailed my passport few mins my Co replied together with grant notification letter. I am so happy finally After stressful months, its all paid off. But I know my Co will grant me my visa because she told me she will email my visa as soon as I will submit my new passport with correct details. Thank you all guys in this forum, it help me step by step, I will surely asked help again on my second stage.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, soontowed, they didn't give you much time for initial entry! If your initial entry date is January 28 2015 (if I'm understanding you correctly), that means you HAVE to arrive in Australia on or BEFORE that date. That is the LATEST date you can arrive and activate your visa. Better get to packing!  Congrats on your approval!


----------



## soontowed

Yes, that was my intial entry january 28.. Thats why I was confused... So since you explain to me I will book my ticket next week. Our wedding date was January 28, probably the reason why.. Anyway I am happy visa has been granted will only start to pack my things..


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

It's great to hear your wonderful new Soontowed... best wishes to you both... 



soontowed said:


> Hi guys! My visa has been granted today few mins after I emailed my CO about my new passport with the correct detail.. Im over moon, my question is my initial date is jan 28, is that mean I can go on 23th of this month?


----------



## T&M

Hello, Just a quick question, i have just received an email from the embassy, asking me for more documents and also asking me to complete the form 80. have someone be asked this before.... why are they asking me to complete this form??


----------



## soontowed

Dinkum said:


> It's great to hear your wonderful new Soontowed... best wishes to you both...


Thanks dinkum, I am overwhelmed by the quick decision from my CO in granting my visa. Like everyone says.. You will be next in line.. I did supplied all document before including form 80 without requesting me... The only requirement Co asked is my HK certificate of no marriage


----------



## soontowed

Dinkum said:


> It's great to hear your wonderful new Soontowed... best wishes to you both...


Thanks dinkum, I am overwhelmed by the quick decision from my CO in granting my visa. Like everyone says.. You will be next in line.. I did supplied all document before including form 80 without requesting me... The only requirement Co asked is my HK certificate of no marriage and affidavit from atty about the discrepancies in my passport.. After that co required me to do medical and police clearance


----------



## pearl58

Hi Soontowed,
Congratulations on having the visa granted. Wish you will have a great wedding.I wonder if you can please advise the initial of your co? It seems that your co is so efficient, it took around 6 months to have your co allocated. I have lodged the partner application online at end of September whilst my husband is in hk, we so far have not heard any update yet. It's been 4 months. 
Thanks,
Pearl58


----------



## soontowed

pearl58 said:


> Hi Soontowed,
> Congratulations on having the visa granted. Wish you will have a great wedding.I wonder if you can please advise the initial of your co? It seems that your co is so efficient, it took around 6 months to have your co allocated. I have lodged the partner application online at end of September whilst my husband is in hk, we so far have not heard any update yet. It's been 4 months.
> Thanks,
> Pearl58


Hi.. She gave me her full name and we communicated on her own email account but of course connected to the consulate. It took me 6 months before she sent me mail and straight from there she request me to do Medical and Police Clearance. So it took me only month before my co request me to go back to Phils for my passport, just wait and relax, HK is very efficient I can prove on that because I applied my TV there twice and it was approved in less than 10 working days. Once you got CO you will be surprised how quick they will access your papers. The most stressful part of my application is from my own gov, I rectified my passport in my province, asking me tones of documents and passport processing took 1 month, so I email my co about the release date, just to inform her, I did paper application without agent. Relax sweetie


----------



## pearl58

Thank you soontowed  I hope everything goes well for you as well as everyone who are still waiting. This forum is really good, it gives us some relief when you see others have their visa granted!


----------



## soontowed

pearl58 said:


> Thank you soontowed  I hope everything goes well for you as well as everyone who are still waiting. This forum is really good, it gives us some relief when you see others have their visa granted!


Stress start the moment you lodged your application funny experience there were times did you read everything, is the date right., sometimes you cant sleep. You were thinking what if  it was the longest application you ever had. Filling form, now I know guys who are also waiting to get their visa granted how they felt everytime they woke up hoping and email from their co says congratulation I wished to inform you your visa has been granted today    .. Funny of me my co did not give me time to wait..  because she grant my visa in few minutes... Now she did not give me time to prepare because I have to leave asap! No more send off party no bridal shower here as we have already plan. Hope you got this co.. Initial is J.C but actually She used her complete name on emails.


----------



## T&M

Hello everyone, I was requested for further documents by the immigration, and they said I can reply to them by email or send though VFS. Has anyone send them further documents by email on this forum? Thanks for your advices.


----------



## council

T&M said:


> Hello everyone, I was requested for further documents by the immigration, and they said I can reply to them by email or send though VFS. Has anyone send them further documents by email on this forum? Thanks for your advices.


I sent additional documents via email (more chat logs).


----------



## 26777

Hi everyone.
Did anyone here ever contacted the immigration for a follow up even though you're sposed to do that with a migration agent if you used one?

Cos we are not allowed to call.. only through an agent. Our agent only says that we only need to wait till the results comes out but I want a specific answer like our application is almost in the final decision. It wouldn't cause any trouble if I called up the immigration right? 

We're on our 8th month since we lodged the papers. Police and medical checks are done and all. We just waiting for our visa to be granted!
Thank you


----------



## Mish

bemmy.x said:


> Hi everyone.
> Did anyone here ever contacted the immigration for a follow up even though you're sposed to do that with a migration agent if you used one?
> 
> Cos we are not allowed to call.. only through an agent. Our agent only says that we only need to wait till the results comes out but I want a specific answer like our application is almost in the final decision. It wouldn't cause any trouble if I called up the immigration right?
> 
> We're on our 8th month since we lodged the papers. Police and medical checks are done and all. We just waiting for our visa to be granted!
> Thank you


Even though we applied through a different embassy I thought this might help. After my husband's (then fiance) interview the case officer said we could email her direct if we wanted we didn't need to go through our agent.

You may as well call, you have nothing to lose


----------



## 26777

Mish said:


> Even though we applied through a different embassy I thought this might help. After my husband's (then fiance) interview the case officer said we could email her direct if we wanted we didn't need to go through our agent.
> 
> You may as well call, you have nothing to lose


Ok Thank you! might give them a call next month.


----------



## MissCookie

T&M said:


> Hello everyone, I was requested for further documents by the immigration, and they said I can reply to them by email or send though VFS. Has anyone send them further documents by email on this forum? Thanks for your advices.


Hi TM!

What specific documents were requested from you? I think you need to submit it through VFS with an extra fee. Are you done with medicals?


----------



## T&M

MissCookie said:


> Hi TM!
> 
> What specific documents were requested from you? I think you need to submit it through VFS with an extra fee. Are you done with medicals?


Yes I am done with medical. And in their email to me the said they prefer me replying to them by email. Also it was mention I could also submit them though VFS. The requested for my certificate of no marriage and my daughter birth certificate and form 80. I sent all by email. I will wait to see their reply.


----------



## MissCookie

T&M said:


> Yes I am done with medical. And in their email to me the said they prefer me replying to them by email. Also it was mention I could also submit them though VFS. The requested for my certificate of no marriage and my daughter birth certificate and form 80. I sent all by email. I will wait to see their reply.


If they stated that you can send it through mail then maybe that will be alright. My CO requested me for medicals. Do you happen to know your CO already?


----------



## T&M

Not yet. Will they email me to tell me who is my CO? Or maybe the one asking for further docs is the CO?


----------



## soontowed

Hi guys, just want to inform you, when you travel here, to save time at the immigration counter, fill up the EBOLA Form before you queu up in line, nobody advice us to fill this form, probably that time we arrive the other day officer was not present, we waited for almost and hour due to bulk of arriving passenger in the morning, only to be told to fill up EBOLA form declaration. It take minute to fill up but another hours for immig clearance again. Just to remind you guys in case you happen to fly in.


----------



## wrussell

> I think you need to submit it through VFS with an extra fee.


No you don't.


----------



## T&M

wrussell said:


> No you don't.


Hello Wrussell, so i was right to submits the additional documents by email?


----------



## wrussell

T&M said:


> Hello Wrussell, so i was right to submits the additional documents by email?


That is what I do.

Have you searched VFS AND corruption?


----------



## T&M

wrussell said:


> That is what I do.
> 
> Have you searched VFS AND corruption?


I submitted all the additional documents. So no need searching for VFS. I will just wait for the immi reply to my email.


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi guys, may i ask what courier service did you choose to post your documents needed fort the visa sent from Australia to the Philippines? and how long will those docs will get to arrive here?

thanks heaps!


----------



## T&M

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys, may i ask what courier service did you choose to post your documents needed fort the visa sent from Australia to the Philippines? and how long will those docs will get to arrive here?
> 
> thanks heaps!


 Hi there, my fiance used DHL express and it took 3 days


----------



## wrussell

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys, may i ask what courier service did you choose to post your documents needed fort the visa sent from Australia to the Philippines? and how long will those docs will get to arrive here?
> 
> thanks heaps!


 For next day delivery try FedEx. Do NOT use the postal system.


----------



## T&M

Hi there, any applicate from Philippines was required to complete form 80? if yes how long did it took for the visa approval?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

T&M said:


> Hi there, any applicate from Philippines was required to complete form 80? if yes how long did it took for the visa approval?


I think they are asking for form 80 from all applicants these days.

My fiancee was approved in 10 months


----------



## IndyMama

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I think they are asking for form 80 from all applicants these days. My fiancee was approved in 10 months


Nobody from the U.S. has been asked for form 80, but the U.S. is classified as low risk.


----------



## min.ho1234

T&M said:


> Hi there, any applicate from Philippines was required to complete form 80? if yes how long did it took for the visa approval?


Hi there T&M

When did you apply? And what are additional documents that were required from you?


----------



## T&M

min.ho1234 said:


> Hi there T&M
> 
> When did you apply? And what are additional documents that were required from you?


27nov2014 and the required Nso no marriage certificate, my daughter birth certificate and form 80.


----------



## iamrubi827

wrussell said:


> For next day delivery try FedEx. Do NOT use the postal system.


Noted. Thanks WRusell!


----------



## iamrubi827

Noted. Thank you T&M!


----------



## wrussell

iamrubi827 said:


> Noted. Thanks WRusell!


For partner applications lodged in Manila NSO certifications must be provided directly by the NSO.


----------



## T&M

wrussell said:


> For partner applications lodged in Manila NSO certifications must be provided directly by the NSO.


Hello wrussell, thank you for you answer.. all done. my question, what you know about form 80 requested in Manila? does it slow down the process?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hello Everyone... I have received my Prospective Visa Grant today, February 3, 2015


----------



## andyman268

Omg! Congrats!! 

This news has made my day, and likely yours too 

I applied 1 week after you did, so hopefully mine isn't far away either.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

andyman268 said:


> Omg! Congrats!!
> 
> This news has made my day, and likely yours too
> 
> I applied 1 week after you did, so hopefully mine isn't far away either.


That is possible. Prayers help a lot!


----------



## soontowed

Congrats miss phils, jump in to Australia while the sun is out yet...


----------



## LadyMamba

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Hello Everyone... I have received my Prospective Visa Grant today, February 3, 2015


Wow!! Congrats!!  We'll be applying in June too, this year


----------



## MissPhilippines62

LadyMamba said:


> Wow!! Congrats!!  We'll be applying in June too, this year


Good luck to you. This forum has been very helpful to me in my application.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

Congratulations MsPHIL...


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Congratulations MsPHIL...


Thank you very much. Everyone here has been part of my journey.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Thank you very much. Everyone here has been part of my journey.


Pack your bags then, and don't forget to prepare at least 1,700php for departure tax and international terminal fee. lol


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Pack your bags then, and don't forget to prepare at least 1,700php for departure tax and international terminal fee. lol


LOL I have started my packing now and thanks for reminding me with the government taxes. &#128563; "ONLY IN THE PHILIPPINES" lol


----------



## khim

Just a question guys. im a Filipino citizen and had sponsored my wife and shes also a Filipino citizen. is it required for her to get a CFO sticker ? thanks in advance


----------



## lostangel

hi guys,
@MissPhilippines62 congratulations and i know how you feel right now. I already here in australia and will get married soon. 
@khim, yes you can apply for cfo even though your visa is not yet granted so that when you have your visa your done with the seminar and you will only go back for the stamp. Pls take all your papers with you and some proof about your relationship.


----------



## khim

lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> @MissPhilippines62 congratulations and i know how you feel right now. I already here in australia and will get married soon.
> @khim, yes you can apply for cfo even though your visa is not yet granted so that when you have your visa your done with the seminar and you will only go back for the stamp. Pls take all your papers with you and some proof about your relationship.


Thanks . so we still need that CfO even im not a foreign national.
We just got our visa granted today.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

khim said:


> Just a question guys. im a Filipino citizen and had sponsored my wife and shes also a Filipino citizen. is it required for her to get a CFO sticker ? thanks in advance


She will need to do the PDOS for immigrants - For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

As she is not marrying an evil foreigner sh doesn't need to do the guidance and counselling


----------



## khim

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> She will need to do the PDOS for immigrants - For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> As she is not marrying an evil foreigner sh doesn't need to do the guidance and counselling


hehehe that's funny. thanks.
You are right I've read about the PDOS.


----------



## wrussell

khim said:


> Thanks . so we still need that CfO even im not a foreign national.
> We just got our visa granted today.


You do not need it.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

lostangel said:


> hi guys,
> @MissPhilippines62 congratulations and i know how you feel right now. I already here in australia and will get married soon.
> @khim, yes you can apply for cfo even though your visa is not yet granted so that when you have your visa your done with the seminar and you will only go back for the stamp. Pls take all your papers with you and some proof about your relationship.


Thanks a lot and Best wishes to you!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

khim said:


> Just a question guys. im a Filipino citizen and had sponsored my wife and shes also a Filipino citizen. is it required for her to get a CFO sticker ? thanks in advance


CFO is for Filipinos who marries a foreigner. When you make your appointment online, a question will be asked about the citizenship of your spouse or fiance. So from there, you will know if you are suppose to attend the said seminar or not.


----------



## khim

MissPhilippines62 said:


> CFO is for Filipinos who marries a foreigner. When you make your appointment online, a question will be asked about the citizenship of your spouse or fiance. So from there, you will know if you are suppose to attend the said seminar or not.


thanks. i'll have a go tonight after work. kinnda bit hard for my wife to travel 4 hours with my 1 year old son just to get the sticker.
thanks guys


----------



## council

MissPhilippines62 said:


> CFO is for Filipinos who marries a foreigner. When you make your appointment online, a question will be asked about the citizenship of your spouse or fiance. So from there, you will know if you are suppose to attend the said seminar or not.


While this is true, this is not the only case when a CFO seminar and sticker is needed.

Filipino Migrant (solo) = CFO PDOS 
Filipino Migrant + Filipino Partner Abroad = CFO PDOS
Filipino Migrant + Foreign Partner = CFO PDOS + Guidance and Counseling Seminar


----------



## andyman268

Visa (PMV) approved today!!!! MY god, I am so happy 


We applied on the 27th of June 14' and it was approved on the 7th of Feb 15'. Making it just over 7 months.

It's kind of surreal. I'll be in the Philippines next week so we can do our seminar, then it looks like me and my girl will be heading to Australia.

Many thanks to this forum for the support. It certainly is a long and stressful wait...

Also, we hired an agent and I believe this to be a good investment. Although they did miss one of the requirements (I noticed this before we applied), it bought peace of mind to know that we had a professional on our case. You only get one chance with these things.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news! Best wishes for your forthcoming wedding and a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.   



andyman268 said:


> Visa (PMV) approved today!!!! MY god, I am so happy
> 
> We applied on the 27th of June 14' and it was approved on the 7th of Feb 15'. Making it just over 7 months.
> 
> It's kind of surreal. I'll be in the Philippines next week so we can do our seminar, then it looks like me and my girl will be heading to Australia.
> 
> Many thanks to this forum for the support. It certainly is a long and stressful wait...
> 
> Also, we hired an agent and I believe this to be a good investment. Although they did miss one of the requirements (I noticed this before we applied), it bought peace of mind to know that we had a professional on our case. You only get one chance with these things.


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi everyone, i just like to ask who among you guys lodged their PMV via online? i'm planning to do mine next mine next month but when i phoned the VSF for enquiry, the agent told me that it is still better to have it in PAPER application? 
what could be the pros and cons of online and paper application?
Thanks guys!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hello. I have applied my PMV application ONLINE. The advantage I can say in what method I choose was that I am able to follow up online and I don't have to be paying courier charges anymore. In case there are additional documents that the embassy will request, it is very easy to send it at your immiaccount without paying extra fee for mailing then again and ofcourse the waiting time till it reaches the embassy. And when you will be applying for the next visa which will be subclass 820. You can just use your immiaccount again. I have read many here before too about the online application which made me decide applying online.


----------



## iamrubi827

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Hello. I have applied my PMV application ONLINE. The advantage I can say in what method I choose was that I am able to follow up online and I don't have to be paying courier charges anymore. In case there are additional documents that the embassy will request, it is very easy to send it at your immiaccount without paying extra fee for mailing then again and ofcourse the waiting time till it reaches the embassy. And when you will be applying for the next visa which will be subclass 820. You can just use your immiaccount again. I have read many here before too about the online application which made me decide applying online.


Thanks for answering MsPhils! oh is it? It just made me confused coz the 2nd time i phoned them, they gave me the same response that they prefer Paper lodgement coz accdg to them thru ONLINE might cause problem like "online bug, my datas might suddenly get lost due to online internet technical problems" in short, they discouraging me for doing it! LOL
And since you had yours tru online, i'll be considering it now tho! &#128515;

May i ask you also, how did you compile all your skype, viber and fb calls and messages? i'm really having a hard time on this part! been thinking of just have the print screen of random viber messages and have it collaged (9 print screen in one paper) is that accepted? 
Thanks Ms Phils! &#128522;


----------



## iamrubi827

And also, can my fiance access my immiaccount, in case there's certain documents and evidences on my fiance's end? i read how confidential it is that it is only the applicant who can access her own account.


----------



## council

iamrubi827 said:


> May i ask you also, how did you compile all your skype, viber and fb calls and messages? i'm really having a hard time on this part! been thinking of just have the print screen of random viber messages and have it collaged (9 print screen in one paper) is that accepted?
> Thanks Ms Phils! &#128522;


In my case (since I filed a paper application), I saved them (in Excel and PDF format) and printed around 70+ pages of chat - better to have more than less.


----------



## council

iamrubi827 said:


> And also, can my fiance access my immiaccount, in case there's certain documents and evidences on my fiance's end? i read how confidential it is that it is only the applicant who can access her own account.


Best to have your fiance send you the documents then you upload them to your online application.

As long as you have a secure password then in most cases nobody else can access your account.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

What i did was to copy/paste our communications in microsoft words. You don't have to give all your communications. I just gave the start of each communication in skype having the date and time we start each day. Just to show that there was a constant communication. I guess giving your username and password to your fiance can be done, why not. If that is the way he can help you with your application. But in my end, i haven't shared my immiaccount. I did the application by myself.


----------



## iamrubi827

Well noted MsPhilippines62 and Council. Thanks so much. Hope you won't get tired answering my upcoming queries.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

We did ours online - it was a lot easier.

I had previously bought my fiancee a printer/scanner for university so she was able to scan all her documents and send to me so I could process them and upload.

Just an aside - of course VFS would prefer you send paper applications - they don't get any money if you do it online!!


----------



## wrussell

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> We did ours online - it was a lot easier.
> 
> I had previously bought my fiancee a printer/scanner for university so she was able to scan all her documents and send to me so I could process them and upload.
> 
> Just an aside - of course VFS would prefer you send paper applications - they don't get any money if you do it online!!


Have you searched VFS AND corruption?

and BTW paper apploications can be lodged without using VFS.


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi PurpleMonkey,
So i can let my fiance manage uploading all the primary docs thru my immi account? much easier isnt it? i understand the confidentialilty of every immiaccount but i reckon that would exempt on that matter?


----------



## council

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi PurpleMonkey,
> So i can let my fiance manage uploading all the primary docs thru my immi account? much easier isnt it? i understand the confidentialilty of every immiaccount but i reckon that would exempt on that matter?


Maybe it would be better if you would ask DIBP about that directly.

If they think that certain accounts would be "exempt" then they would either have the information on their website or would tell you about it.

IMO, it would not be a good idea to share passwords, for obvious reasons, even with a family member (or future partner).


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi PurpleMonkey,
> So i can let my fiance manage uploading all the primary docs thru my immi account? much easier isnt it? i understand the confidentialilty of every immiaccount but i reckon that would exempt on that matter?


That's how most people do it, otherwise you could have them scan the documentation and email it to you and then you could upload it.


----------



## iamrubi827

noted. Thanks Aussiesteve! 😃


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Honestly - I created separated accounts for both of us, but I uploaded everything for her side of the application via her account for her.

I filled out her application while talking to her on skype as it was just easier - she was busy in class and work and her internet was unreliable. Printed out summary and emailed to her to check.


----------



## iamrubi827

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Honestly - I created separated accounts for both of us, but I uploaded everything for her side of the application via her account for her.
> 
> I filled out her application while talking to her on skype as it was just easier - she was busy in class and work and her internet was unreliable. Printed out summary and emailed to her to check.


if i ask my fiance to create his own immi account, would that be linked
to mine? And as he uploads everything tru his own account, it'll automatically shows on mine too? I'm sorry, bit confused now.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

We just got a visitor visa for my fiancee's sister to come to our wedding.

I submitted the application for her via my immiaccount and put down my fiancee as the authorised contact.

I don't think Immigration really care whose account you use.


----------



## lostangel

Guys, i have a question... after getting married do i need to change my pasport before aplying for partners visa so that i can use my new surname? Thanks


----------



## council

lostangel said:


> Guys, i have a question... after getting married do i need to change my pasport before aplying for partners visa so that i can use my new surname? Thanks


IMO that would be nice, for similarity and uniformity of information, but not really necessary, as long as you can provide the other documentation required under the necessary forms.

It may be more challenging, since by the time you apply for a partner visa, you would be onshore already, then it may take a longer time to get your new passport.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

council said:


> It may be more challenging, since by the time you apply for a partner visa, you would be onshore already, then it may take a longer time to get your new passport.


Renewing a Philippines passport in Australia also requires personal attendance at either the Canberra Embassy or the Sydney Consulate.

If you don't live in Canberra or Sydney then they sometimes have "mobile epassport missons" in other cities about once a year.

Phil. Embassy - Canberra, Australia - MOBILE EPASSPORT MISSIONS FOR 2015

We are planning to do the name changes after the partner visa just because we want to get the next stage going for medicare and also the whole TR/PR/Citizenship time line.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I did what PurpleMonkeyDishwasher did - I waited to change my surname until after the Partner Visa was granted. Made the whole thing a lot less complicated. 

Don't forget that when you get a new passport you'll need to notify DIBP so they can attach your visa to your new passport number.  You have to notify them of the name change, too.


----------



## lostangel

Guys,thanks for the advised... i will follow what you recommend to me.


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi guys, do you know some cases of tourist visa holders, get married in australia then apply for an onshore spouse visa (automatically granted a bridging visa) coz there were some people asking me why am i applying for PMV since we can get married in australia without waiting for the PMV's long processing /approval time? your thoughts please.


----------



## council

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys, do you know some cases of tourist visa holders, get married in australia then apply for an onshore spouse visa (automatically granted a bridging visa) coz there were some people asking me why am i applying for PMV since we can get married in australia without waiting for the PMV's long processing /approval time? your thoughts please.


While in theory this is possible, there are many downsides with this approach.

Especially if there is a NFS condition.

$0.02.


----------



## arsquare

Hi All,

Anybody who can give me advise regarding how to get a CFO sticker from cebu?

I have book my fiancee online for the seminar. It says the seminar is 2pm to 5 pm but there is a note there saying that you have to be there before 8:00 am for registration.

Got confuse on this do you have to attend first the seminar and then come back again 8am for registration.

Or do you need to register first before attending the seminar?

Thanks


----------



## council

arsquare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who can give me advise regarding how to get a CFO sticker from cebu?
> 
> I have book my fiancee online for the seminar. It says the seminar is 2pm to 5 pm but there is a note there saying that you have to be there before 8:00 am for registration.
> 
> Got confuse on this do you have to attend first the seminar and then come back again 8am for registration.
> 
> Or do you need to register first before attending the seminar?
> 
> Thanks


IMO not practical to be there too early.

The online booking you have done should be enough to have your fiancee on their list.

The FAQ says the participant should be there at least 1.5 hrs before the actual start to give enough time for the registration process (probably for validation and to write down more information on paper).


----------



## MissPhilippines62

arsquare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who can give me advise regarding how to get a CFO sticker from cebu?
> 
> I have book my fiancee online for the seminar. It says the seminar is 2pm to 5 pm but there is a note there saying that you have to be there before 8:00 am for registration.
> 
> Got confuse on this do you have to attend first the seminar and then come back again 8am for registration.
> 
> Or do you need to register first before attending the seminar?
> 
> Thanks


Aside from booking online, you should
Also personally register in the CFO office early. They will have to confirm / verify your online booking and there are still some forms to fill up at the office so being in the CFO early is advised.


----------



## CollegeGirl

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys, do you know some cases of tourist visa holders, get married in australia then apply for an onshore spouse visa (automatically granted a bridging visa) coz there were some people asking me why am i applying for PMV since we can get married in australia without waiting for the PMV's long processing /approval time? your thoughts please.


Primary Requirements for PMV:

1) You've met in person.
2) You intend to get married within nine months of visa grant.

Primary Requirements for spouse visa:

1) Marriage certificate. 
2) Evidence you share a household/address, like mail to the same address, utility bills, etc. to each of you at the same place. 
3) Evidence of shared finances, like joint bank accounts. 
4) Evidence you're socially accepted as a couple, etc. etc.

There is MUCH more evidence required for a spouse visa than there is for a PMV.

Typically migration agents recommend 3-6 months of living together as a married couple before you apply for a spouse visa. It can be difficult to accumulate enough evidence for the spouse visa otherwise.

And then, as stated above, if your tourist visa comes with a "no further stay" condition, you're out of luck as you won't be able to apply for a partner visa onshore.


----------



## iamrubi827

Thanks for that CG.. well, if we talking about practicality here, obviously that's not a good option. 
Can I also ask about the visa evidences like, hard copy of communication details, photos and money remittance receipts.. Do we also need those to have certified?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Almost nothing needs to be certified if you're applying online, typically (just Form 888s and the IDs of people filling them out). But the Phillipines often has its own rules about things, so probably one of your fellow applicants on this thread can tell you for sure what your embassy wants.


----------



## merlinda20145

hi mark cant find my message you relyed to me mate please tell me how i find it merlinda20145 i wait your reply


----------



## LadyMamba

CollegeGirl said:


> Almost nothing needs to be certified if you're applying online, typically (just Form 888s and the IDs of people filling them out)


Hello CollegeGirl 

Stat decs need to be certified/witnessed even when applying online, AND also the IDs of the people filling them out? Woah I didn't know about that one.. Thanks for the info tho 

Yeah I've read that nothing needs to be certified when applying online, UNLESS the scanned copies are not the original or in black and white... If it's coloured and it's the original, no certification is needed. Right?

What about the character checks such as police and NBI (Philippines' equivalent of FBI) clearances - do we need to send in originals or just uploading original, coloured scanned copies is okay? We're applying online this year


----------



## CollegeGirl

Only stat decs and IDs from people actually in Australia (NOT those outside Australia) HAVE to be certified - and there's even some debate as to whether the IDs have to be if you're able to get an actual colour scan of the original. We got our stat decs from people outside Australia certified as well, even though we didn't have to - we felt like they carried a little more weight that way. 

As with many things in Immigration there's not always a clear-cut answer. I would certify just to be on the safe side, but not everyone is as overly cautious as I am.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not sure about the NBI, BTW - the Philippines has their own rules about that.


----------



## fil

aimeevr23 said:


> Congratulations!
> I am very happy for you, though I have to admit this is getting me worried.
> We are on our 12th month now of processing for our Spouse Visa 309.
> The embassy said they do not require any additional requirements, but still, why are other applicants getting visas already while we even lodged ours earlier? Is there anybody out there who is also on their 11-12th month waiting?
> 
> Thanks!


We are almost on our 11th month of waiting for a spouse visa BCC100 for my wife...STILL no news regarding status of application which was submitted 02 April 2014... anybody on the same situation? (Applications submitted to the Oz Embassy in the Philippines?).....Thanks.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

fil said:


> We are almost on our 11th month of waiting for a spouse visa BCC100 for my wife...STILL no news regarding status of application which was submitted 02 April 2014... anybody on the same situation?.....Thanks.


Dear .

I was on your same sitiuation exactly . You have 2 to 3 months more of waiting . If you were not interviewed then mostly your interview next month . But if your evidences are strong enough to convince the officer and hopefully your officer is good one then you might he granted your visa without any interviews ...

I know you are nervous and sometimes angry .... just calm down and wait the good news ...

Good luck


----------



## fil

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> Dear .
> 
> I was on your same sitiuation exactly . You have 2 to 3 months more of waiting . If you were not interviewed then mostly your interview next month . But if your evidences are strong enough to convince the officer and hopefully your officer is good one then you might he granted your visa without any interviews ...
> 
> I know you are nervous and sometimes angry .... just calm down and wait the good news ...
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your feedback... Really very stressfull in waiting....all we can do is just wait....we've been living together for 12+ years and really hard to live apart for a while...


----------



## CollegeGirl

amr_abd - this is a thread for the Philippines embassy. Their waiting times are different from those for Egyptians. 

fil - I don't *think* the Philippines typically takes that long to approve spouse visas. I think that's actually kind of unusual. Hopefully others who have applied through the Philippines will see your post and let you know how long the typical wait is these days for the Philippines.


----------



## fil

CollegeGirl said:


> amr_abd - this is a thread for the Philippines embassy. Their waiting times are different from those for Egyptians.
> 
> fil - I don't *think* the Philippines typically takes that long to approve spouse visas. I think that's actually kind of unusual. Hopefully others who have applied through the Philippines will see your post and let you know how long the typical wait is these days for the Philippines.


Yes College Girl thanks, i was also wondering why. I emailed the embassy last October and all they said was...the application was allocated to a case officer and is on progress and to mention that they even said that its taking them 8-9 months for a partner visa to be granted....but unfortunately we're still waiting....this makes us depressed while others are getting their visa earlier than us...we've been living together for 12+ solid years in the Philippines prior for my return to Oz. we're just hoping and praying that we'll get the approval soon.......again thanks College Girl for your feedback....


----------



## MissPhilippines62

LadyMamba said:


> Hello CollegeGirl
> 
> Stat decs need to be certified/witnessed even when applying online, AND also the IDs of the people filling them out? Woah I didn't know about that one.. Thanks for the info tho
> 
> Yeah I've read that nothing needs to be certified when applying online, UNLESS the scanned copies are not the original or in black and white... If it's coloured and it's the original, no certification is needed. Right?
> 
> What about the character checks such as police and NBI (Philippines' equivalent of FBI) clearances - do we need to send in originals or just uploading original, coloured scanned copies is okay? We're applying online this year


If applying ONLINE, there will be NO hard copies of any evidence that will be sent at AU Embassy. Like for the NBI Clearance, all you need to do is to color scan it and attach them together with all of your other attached evidences in your immiaccount. Documents which are provided by our National Statistics Office (NSO) are requested online and it is their responsibility to send those requested documents to AU Embassy here in the Philippines.


----------



## Marcantony

We finally heard from the embassy about my daughters application to migrate here after a year and a week earlier this week.

Because its been more than a year they have asked my daughter to redo her nbi clearance and myself and my wife to redo our afp checks. Also they want my wife to get her police certificate from brunei again which takes about 2-3 months.

Also..

Some of the physical documents we submitted with the application theyve asked to redo through ecensus (online).

They said that once recieved it will then take another month to review everything.

At this point Im wondering if theyre also going to make her redo the medicals.


----------



## martin_K

toochling said:


> Hi guys! I hope everyone's doing good!
> 
> I just want to share that our VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED, GOD IS REALLY GOOD!!! What a surreal moment for the both of us!! We still can't believe it and I think that it hasn't sink in just yet haha!
> 
> Brief update:
> PMV 300 Application lodged: August 21, 2013 - VIA CENTRE, MNL
> Visa Grant: February 11, 2014
> Inital entry date: August 1, 2014
> 
> 5 MONTHS and 3 WEEKS to be exact (no interview - we found out who our CO--P.O was just this month when I sent them my change of address update)
> 
> So, I called my partner (the usual "how-was-your-day-after-work-call"and he was not supposed to tell me until tomorrow LOL (for a surprise Valentines gift and our wedding was supposed to be tomorrow as well - obviously we cancelled it cos we weren't sure when our visa will arrive!! So anyway, he's off to CFO Seminar in Manila this coming Monday..
> 
> Quick question, will the 9month visa start the day it was granted or the day my partner arrives in Australia? Cos in the grant letter, it's written "Stay for/until November 11, 2014", can anyone give me an advice on this please? Thank you.
> 
> I just want to say to all applicants waiting for their visa, hang in there! You'll soon get yours, just have faith and don't lose hope! Thank you to all the members who have helped me through the process, I just can't thank you enough and for all the positivity this forum brings to everyone who's experienced/experiencing the waiting game.  Woot!!!


Hi Toochling!
Congratulations! I am in the process of gathering all our evidences and will hopefully lodge our PMV application here in Singapore this March. I just have a question, were you required to provide CENOMAR?

Thanks!


----------



## wrussell

You must provide a CENOMAR or a CEMAR, as applicable.


----------



## Marcantony

martin_K said:


> Hi Toochling!
> Congratulations! I am in the process of gathering all our evidences and will hopefully lodge our PMV application here in Singapore this March. I just have a question, were you required to provide CENOMAR?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, if youre not married they want to see proof of that. Sometimes they also want to see proof that youre not already married to someone else.


----------



## LadyMamba

wrussell said:


> You must provide a CENOMAR or a CEMAR, as applicable.


Just a quick question.. CENOMAR and Birth Certificate are both issued by the NSO, so we have to contact the NSO to give the CO/Embassy those documents right? But what if we already have them, are they acceptable as well or do they really want those documents direct from the NSO?

Thanks 

And thank you @MissPhilippines62!! You're a big help!


----------



## aussiesteve

LadyMamba said:


> Just a quick question.. CENOMAR and Birth Certificate are both issued by the NSO, so we have to contact the NSO to give the CO/Embassy those documents right? But what if we already have them, are they acceptable as well or do they really want those documents direct from the NSO?
> .
> Thanks
> 
> And thank you @MissPhilippines62!! You're a big help!


Hi
They will ONLY accept documentation directly from the NSO.
You can do it online and anyone can pay for it using a credit card.


----------



## council

LadyMamba said:


> Just a quick question.. CENOMAR and Birth Certificate are both issued by the NSO, so we have to contact the NSO to give the CO/Embassy those documents right? But what if we already have them, are they acceptable as well or do they really want those documents direct from the NSO?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> And thank you @MissPhilippines62!! You're a big help!


In my case, I was so excited to receive an email from the embassy that I did not read the instructions well enough.

I applied for the CENOMAR and had it delivered to my home then brought it to their office (service provider) as additional documents. They accepted it, but after 2-3 weeks I received advise from the embassy that they needed the Cenomar which came direct from NSO.

So I had to re-apply for the document again.

Probably since it may be easy to forge documents (ie Recto) then they want to make sure that the documents they receive are authentic. 

And I paid via bank deposit in BDO.


----------



## iamrubi827

MissPhilippines62 said:


> If applying ONLINE, there will be NO hard copies of any evidence that will be sent at AU Embassy. Like for the NBI Clearance, all you need to do is to color scan it and attach them together with all of your other attached evidences in your immiaccount. Documents which are provided by our National Statistics Office (NSO) are requested online and it is their responsibility to send those requested documents to AU Embassy here in the Philippines.


Hi MissPhilippines62,
Do we still need to have certified all the EVIDENCES like money remittance receipts and airline tickets and hotel bookings?


----------



## martin_K

wrussell said:


> You must provide a CENOMAR or a CEMAR, as applicable.


Thanks Wrussell and Marcanthony! I ordered it from NSO now!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi MissPhilippines62,
> Do we still need to have certified all the EVIDENCES like money remittance receipts and airline tickets and hotel bookings?


Not is uploading online - just colour scan it and upload it


----------



## LadyMamba

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> They will ONLY accept documentation directly from the NSO.
> You can do it online and anyone can pay for it using a credit card.





council said:


> In my case, I was so excited to receive an email from the embassy that I did not read the instructions well enough.
> 
> I applied for the CENOMAR and had it delivered to my home then brought it to their office (service provider) as additional documents. They accepted it, but after 2-3 weeks I received advise from the embassy that they needed the Cenomar which came direct from NSO.
> 
> So I had to re-apply for the document again.
> 
> Probably since it may be easy to forge documents (ie Recto) then they want to make sure that the documents they receive are authentic.
> 
> And I paid via bank deposit in BDO.


Thanks guys!!  so do we request the NSO for the documents automatically upon application or wait for the CO's orders to request for it?


----------



## Marcantony

If it is listed in the application booklet as required then I would submit it straight away. Otherwise youll get a message to say your application is incomplete.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LadyMamba said:


> Thanks guys!!  so do we request the NSO for the documents automatically upon application or wait for the CO's orders to request for it?


Wait until you have submitted your application and got the acknowledgement email as you will need the application ID number when you request the NSO docs so it all ties up when they get sent to the embassy.

You need to provide it, so no point waiting for the CO to request it - the NSO docs don't expire unlike the NBI or Medicals


----------



## LadyMamba

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Wait until you have submitted your application and got the acknowledgement email as you will need the application ID number when you request the NSO docs so it all ties up when they get sent to the embassy.
> 
> You need to provide it, so no point waiting for the CO to request it - the NSO docs don't expire unlike the NBI or Medicals





Marcantony said:


> If it is listed in the application booklet as required then I would submit it straight away. Otherwise youll get a message to say your application is incomplete.


Thank you so much guys, copy that! Hope you won't get tired of helping people in this forum


----------



## Marcantony

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> You need to provide it, so no point waiting for the CO to request it - the NSO docs don't expire unlike the NBI or Medicals


Really? Because my daughter was just asked to redo her cenomar from the nso as they wanted to make sure she hasnt married in the year since she applied.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Marcantony said:


> Really? Because my daughter was just asked to redo her cenomar from the nso as they wanted to make sure she hasnt married in the year since she applied.


I hadn't heard of that before


----------



## council

Marcantony said:


> Really? Because my daughter was just asked to redo her cenomar from the nso as they wanted to make sure she hasnt married in the year since she applied.





PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I hadn't heard of that before


It might not have an "expiry date" per se but may have a practical "lifespan" of around 6 months, and probably the embassy (or CO) wants to make sure that the status is still the same since a lot can happen in a year (or even less).


----------



## Marcantony

Also, how long does it take for them to reply to an email? The automated response says 3 days but its already been more than a week. I just really need clarification from them about something they asked for.


----------



## wrussell

The usually do not reply.

Obtain paper copies of NSO certificates for yourself, you will need them.


----------



## Marcantony

Then how do I get them to clarify something?

They asked for;


> Consent to Migrate: For minors, form 1229 signed by the
> non-migrating parent with a valid photo ID bearing the appropriate
> signature.


Which we already provided with the application. So I need to know are they asking for a new one to be done?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Marcantony said:


> Then how do I get them to clarify something?
> 
> They asked for;
> 
> Which we already provided with the application. So I need to know are they asking for a new one to be done?


If you have already provided then don't worry - they seem to just send out a generic email to most applications .

You can also call them (Manila Office)- I found that the only way to actually get any sort of info - but still - you don't get much.


----------



## Marcantony

Ok, thanks very much for that.

Maybe my daughter can ask when she takes in the police checks.


----------



## fil

Any visa grants this March? Thanks....


----------



## bebecait

Hi! There were several March grants posted on another forum. They lodge their apps around end of November. So basically that's a lil over than 3 months and visa was granted.


----------



## aussiesteve

bebecait said:


> Hi! There were several March grants posted on another forum. They lodge their apps around end of November. So basically that's a lil over than 3 months and visa was granted.


3 months is incredibly fast what sort of visas are they applying for?


----------



## bebecait

aussiesteve said:


> 3 months is incredibly fast what sort of visas are they applying for?


One was granted a PMV for 3 months and 4 days. The other one was a Spousal Visa with a dependent.


----------



## aussiesteve

bebecait said:


> One was granted a PMV for 3 months and 4 days. The other one was a Spousal Visa with a dependent.


Wow we have never seen that before on this forum!


----------



## bebecait

aussiesteve said:


> Wow we have never seen that before on this forum!


Btw, both of them have the same CO


----------



## Canegirl

Wow granted in 3 months, some people certainly get lucky!


----------



## LadyMamba

From what country was the 3-month PMV? Wow they're really lucky  good for them!


----------



## Marcantony

bebecait said:


> Hi! There were several March grants posted on another forum. They lodge their apps around end of November. So basically that's a lil over than 3 months and visa was granted.


Uh Huh.

Really.

And yet according to immigration's website;
Prospective marriage for high risk countries (which is the Philippines) 12 months
Partner (temporary)(subclass 309, 820) for high risk countries 8-12 months
Partner (permanent)(subclass 100, 801) for high risk countries 8 months

But lets look at Manila embassy's own guidelines;
Partner Migration (subclass 300, 309, 100). -	12 months (subclass 300, 309), 8 months (subclass 100)

So again we have 8-12 months.

And of course this is the Philippines where nothing gets done fast.

But magically these people have their visas within 3 months...

You know in all my years here this isnt the first time weve had someone make up fairy tales about how fast their visa was. My absolute favourite was the time someone claimed she got her PMV within 2 weeks.


----------



## wrussell

Years ago I used to get partner visas out of Manila in a few weeks and this was when interviews were mandatory then it became a few months and now it's - don't hold your breath.


----------



## fil

Marcantony said:


> Uh Huh.
> 
> Really.
> 
> And yet according to immigration's website;
> Prospective marriage for high risk countries (which is the Philippines) 12 months
> Partner (temporary)(subclass 309, 820) for high risk countries 8-12 months
> Partner (permanent)(subclass 100, 801) for high risk countries 8 months
> 
> But lets look at Manila embassy's own guidelines;
> Partner Migration (subclass 300, 309, 100). -	12 months (subclass 300, 309), 8 months (subclass 100)
> 
> So again we have 8-12 months.
> 
> And of course this is the Philippines where nothing gets done fast.
> 
> But magically these people have their visas within 3 months...
> 
> You know in all my years here this isnt the first time weve had someone make up fairy tales about how fast their visa was. My absolute favourite was the time someone claimed she got her PMV within 2 weeks.


My wife's Partner Visa (sub class 100) application is on it's 11 month & 3 weeks. We don't have a clue when will it be granted... don't even know who is her CO. Just wondering why they don't want to be known which is contradicting to the infos and FAQ on the embassy's website. It's really very depresssing but all we can do is wait .....
By the way, her NBI clearance has expired last week and also her medical will be expiring by the end of next month, are they going to ask my wife to redo her NBI & medicals again? They requested the medicals to be done after a week when she submitted her application last year but up to now no word on what stage is her application.....Anybody been ask to redo their NBI & medicals after 12 months of their visa application?..... Thanks.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Marcantony....actually the immi website always says it as "UPTO" (certain) months. So it can be from 1 to 12 months. 

My PMV could have been granted last January (after 9 months from when i lodge it) but i was still in Australia and decided to convert it to provisional partner visa (309) and it is on its final stage of process and is expected to be granted within this week.

Fil....good lick with your application


----------



## bebecait

The applicant shared the screencap of her grant notice. The other one was posted on the forum page. So I think they were not making up stories that they had their visas that fast.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Marcantony said:


> Uh Huh.
> 
> Really.
> 
> And yet according to immigration's website;
> Prospective marriage for high risk countries (which is the Philippines) 12 months
> Partner (temporary)(subclass 309, 820) for high risk countries 8-12 months
> Partner (permanent)(subclass 100, 801) for high risk countries 8 months
> 
> But lets look at Manila embassy's own guidelines;
> Partner Migration (subclass 300, 309, 100). -	12 months (subclass 300, 309), 8 months (subclass 100)
> 
> So again we have 8-12 months.
> 
> And of course this is the Philippines where nothing gets done fast.
> 
> But magically these people have their visas within 3 months...
> 
> You know in all my years here this isnt the first time weve had someone make up fairy tales about how fast their visa was. My absolute favourite was the time someone claimed she got her PMV within 2 weeks.


Very fast grants DO happen. Who knows why - they're like unicorns. We once saw someone get hers the day after she applied. Honestly when they're that fast, you have to wonder if a CO hit the "grant" button by mistake!


----------



## aussiesteve

CollegeGirl said:


> Very fast grants DO happen. Who knows why - they're like unicorns. We once saw someone get hers the day after she applied. Honestly when they're that fast, you have to wonder if a CO hit the "grant" button by mistake!


Or did someone grease some palms?
After all it is the Philippines where if you have money nearly anything is possible!


----------



## wrussell

aussiesteve said:


> Or did someone grease some palms?
> After all it is the Philippines where if you have money nearly anything is possible!


Every so often they have a clean out and a new batch of opponents has to be educated.


----------



## clgb.21

Hello guys, is this forum still open? I would just like to ask how can I pay for visa fee if I'm applying through ImmiAccount? Is wire transfer acceptable and will just scan the receipt or only credit/bank card acceptable? Thanks so much ang God Bless you all!


----------



## wrussell

clgb.21 said:


> Hello guys, is this forum still open? I would just like to ask how can I pay for visa fee if I'm applying through ImmiAccount? Is wire transfer acceptable and will just scan the receipt or only credit/bank card acceptable? Thanks so much ang God Bless you all!


You have to pay online using a credit card, or have someone do so on your behalf.


----------



## clgb.21

wrussell said:


> You have to pay online using a credit card, or have someone do so on your behalf.


Ohh. That was quick!  Thanks so much wrussell.  and also I have another set of questions if thats okay. cause in form 47SP, it was asked there the date when we first met. I can't remember the exact date but I can remember the month and year. Is it okay to provide only the month and year? I dont want to be mistaken of giving wrong information. And another question, for form 47SP again, theres a question "When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?" - is this when we've started our relationship or when we got engaged?

Thanks so much wrussell!


----------



## council

clgb.21 said:


> Ohh. That was quick!  Thanks so much wrussell.  and also I have another set of questions if thats okay. cause in form 47SP, it was asked there the date when we first met. I can't remember the exact date but I can remember the month and year. Is it okay to provide only the month and year? I dont want to be mistaken of giving wrong information. And another question, for form 47SP again, theres a question "When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?" - is this when we've started our relationship or when we got engaged?
> 
> Thanks so much wrussell!


I was able to put the complete date on my 47SP, but perhaps you could just indicate either the first or last date of the month and year in your case.


----------



## clgb.21

council said:


> I was able to put the complete date on my 47SP, but perhaps you could just indicate either the first or last date of the month and year in your case.


Thank you council


----------



## Johnykitong

Hi guys, I'm glad that this thread is still alive. I have gained knowledge about my visa through this. I am now in Australia for more than a year now. I am on a partner visa subclass 309. I have lodged my application on April 2013. I got my visa granted last December of 2013. Now, my question is that I am still waiting for the next stage of my partner visa. I am under the impression that the immigration will send me mail asking for additional evidences 3 months before the 2nd year of lodgement date. Which should be January 2015. To date, I haven't got any mail or news regarding my visa. 
Should I ring them or send them an email just to follow it up or keep waiting?
Would applying for it online without the mail advisable to do?
What would be the best thing to do?

Thank you and I will highly appreciate your response. God bless.


----------



## Mish

Sometimes for some reason some people don't get the email.

You can ring them if you want and they will email you through the checklist. Otherwise you can find the checklist on the immigration website and apply online.


----------



## council

Johnykitong said:


> Hi guys, I'm glad that this thread is still alive. I have gained knowledge about my visa through this. I am now in Australia for more than a year now. I am on a partner visa subclass 309. I have lodged my application on April 2013. I got my visa granted last December of 2013. Now, my question is that I am still waiting for the next stage of my partner visa. I am under the impression that the immigration will send me mail asking for additional evidences 3 months before the 2nd year of lodgement date. Which should be January 2015. To date, I haven't got any mail or news regarding my visa.
> Should I ring them or send them an email just to follow it up or keep waiting?
> Would applying for it online without the mail advisable to do?
> What would be the best thing to do?
> 
> Thank you and I will highly appreciate your response. God bless.


I didn't get any mail also, so I called up DIBP and they said I could continue processing my application even without it.

The person I talked to said that it's possible that they did not send any mail anymore.


----------



## Johnykitong

council said:


> I didn't get any mail also, so I called up DIBP and they said I could continue processing my application even without it.
> 
> The person I talked to said that it's possible that they did not send any mail anymore.


Thanks mish and council. Will definitely do that.
Any ideas how long it takes for the subclass100 to be processed nowadays?


----------



## Mish

Johnykitong said:


> Thanks mish and council. Will definitely do that.
> Any ideas how long it takes for the subclass100 to be processed nowadays?


From what I have seen around the forum it is roughly 2 to 3 months for 100 and 3 to 5 months for 801. 100's are processed in Brisbane and 801's in Melbourne.


----------



## fil

MissPhilippines62 said:


> May I know when did you lodge your application? We have the same CO


Sorry. I've sent you a pm....thanks.


----------



## LindsayB

*PMV Costing & Variations?*

Hi to all,
I am currently in Philippines, from Australia, and was about to submit PMV subclass 300. having saved hard to get the necessary fee. Here lies the problem : The 'Fee Estimator' on the main DIMIA website states $4630AU - (when you 'request' that it be displayed in $$$AU). When the settings are changed to PHPeso, the cost is 190,600PHP. At todays exchange rate, the actual cost is $4,630AU = 159,500 PHPeso. This is, of course, a huge discrepancy in costing. Doing a 'reverse' exchange rate now places the cost of the PMV, in $$AU, at over $5,500.
I very much wished to submit the PMV before I returned to Aus - now I feel that I will be unable to do this...that is, I almost have the $4630AU, but nowhere close to what they are asking for in PHPeso (which equates at today's exchange rate to over $5500AU, at 190,000+).
Since the application must be submitted offshore to Aus Embassy in Manila, I must pay via Bank Cheque in PHP. There seems to be no way I can pay this via any other means - even if I pay back in Australia, when I return in 6 weeks in $$AU, the amount requested will need to be in PHP to suit the rulings of the Aus Embassy in Manila - I believe that the rate is adjusted by the dept of immig. each 6 months, perhaps in July of each year.
The only reasoning I have to suspect it is July, is that the 'estimator' tool online will not provide any type of estimate other than $$AU beyond June 30.
I am at a loss as to what to do here - I almost have the $4630 through hard saving, yet now I discover I will need close to another $900+, placing it beyond my reach.
I would welcome any suggestions here, of course. If I did pay the fee when back in Australia, and send the receipt with the PMV (as can be done, i think?) to show payment has been made, will it be calculated at the rate of the time, or will it be at the grossly inflated rate of 190,000+ PHP,?
I simply cannot find anywhere that provides accurate information re: this issue, but please forgive me if I have missed a post referring to it.
Of course, I know the embassy can be contacted, yet each time of trying has resulted in great difficulties, and emailing them has proved even less successful. I am therefore hopeful that someone within the site here may have had more experience with this issue.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 26777

309 partner Visa granted yesterday! We're extremely happy. Thank you everyone who have helped with everything. Wish you all the best for those people who are still waiting. Thank you Lord!


----------



## fil

Finally, Finally, Our waiting is over!!! My wife's visa was granted today after 12 1/2 months of waiting!  I'd like to thank everybody in this forum for all the inputs that you've shared to everyone, and most importantly in keeping us sane  and giving us hope every time there is a grant been given to applicants who are desperately waiting.

To everyone who are still waiting, DON'T loose hope for GOD is GREAT! Thank you LORD! it does come on the Right time for us. Again, Thanks Everyone!

God Bless us all and hope everybody gets their visa grant soon!:


----------



## wrussell

> Since the application must be submitted offshore to Aus Embassy in Manila


This is not so.

If you pay in Australia the rate will be the Australian dollar rate, same if you pay by credit card.


----------



## LindsayB

Thx Westley - it is far from clear on the website, and this the dimia one. If this is the case, I will wait until I travel home 29th May, pay in Aus, then forward the receipt to my Fiancee, who then needs to submit it with the application, I believe. The confusing aspect is the cost estimator - as mentioned, it quotes almost 200,000 Php or, if in AU$, quotes the regular $4630AU. It also mentions a 6 monthly cycle on which rates are assessed and fixed, which seems to imply that this is the rate one will be charged within the current cycle. If it is a straightforward procedure of my paying online, via the dimia site or via debit card or direct deposit, and the costings will be set in $AU terms at $4630, I will be better doing things this way, of course. Many thanks for your assistance


----------



## BionicAllah

It felt like this day was never going to come but I can finally say my Temporary Partner Visa has been approved today. We applied in Sydney on the 17th February 2014. So just under 14 months. 
Plus my football team Bristol City FC have just been promoted. Time to celebrate!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Good to see some more grants coming thru.

My fiancee has been here 3 months now and is now my wife after we got married last Friday - now for the next visa application :/


----------



## wrussell

LindsayB said:


> Thx Westley - it is far from clear on the website, and this the dimia one. If this is the case, I will wait until I travel home 29th May, pay in Aus, then forward the receipt to my Fiancee, who then needs to submit it with the application, I believe. The confusing aspect is the cost estimator - as mentioned, it quotes almost 200,000 Php or, if in AU$, quotes the regular $4630AU. It also mentions a 6 monthly cycle on which rates are assessed and fixed, which seems to imply that this is the rate one will be charged within the current cycle. If it is a straightforward procedure of my paying online, via the dimia site or via debit card or direct deposit, and the costings will be set in $AU terms at $4630, I will be better doing things this way, of course. Many thanks for your assistance


You can apply online form anywhere you have an internet connection.


----------



## bebecait

bemmy.x said:


> 309 partner Visa granted yesterday! We're extremely happy. Thank you everyone who have helped with everything. Wish you all the best for those people who are still waiting. Thank you Lord!


Congrats Bemmy! How long did it take for your visa to be granted? Is it PMV or Spousal? And also who is your CO?

Thanks!


----------



## council

bebecait said:


> Congrats Bemmy! How long did it take for your visa to be granted? Is it PMV or Spousal? And also who is your CO?
> 
> Thanks!


That's most likely a Spouse/Partner Visa.

PMV is 300.


----------



## 26777

bebecait said:


> Congrats Bemmy! How long did it take for your visa to be granted? Is it PMV or Spousal? And also who is your CO?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you. Took me almost 11.5 months to find out the results. It's a spousal partner visa. We applied as defacto and our Co was JB i think. Good luck to you and everyone.


----------



## bebecait

bemmy.x said:


> Thank you. Took me almost 11.5 months to find out the results. It's a spousal partner visa. We applied as defacto and our Co was JB i think. Good luck to you and everyone.


Thanks for your reply Bemmy. Congratulations again!


----------



## nacrmartin

Hi guys,

Wondering if there's someone who can tell if CO considers date of intended marriage? Do they grant visa before your wedding date?

Also how would I know if the person sending me an email is my CO? Because I only have a first name.

Hope to hear from you all..


----------



## Mish

nacrmartin said:


> Wondering if there's someone who can tell if CO considers date of intended marriage? Do they grant visa before your wedding date?


Sorry no they don't consider it. If they dod everyone would be putting early intended marriage dates.

They however may ask for a letter from the celebrant wih a new marriage date before they grant the visa.


----------



## nacrmartin

Mish said:


> Sorry no they don't consider it. If they dod everyone would be putting early intended marriage dates.
> 
> They however may ask for a letter from the celebrant wih a new marriage date before they grant the visa.


Will they give a enough time for us to produce the new letter from the celebrant? Do they need original copy or it can be send to me in email and print it?


----------



## bebecait

nacrmartin said:


> Will they give a enough time for us to produce the new letter from the celebrant? Do they need original copy or it can be send to me in email and print it?


Hi there!

I knew somebody who was asked by her CO to change into a later date her intended wedding date on her NOIM. I think the date specified on her NOIM was just like 3 months after her lodgement.


----------



## bebecait

nacrmartin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Wondering if there's someone who can tell if CO considers date of intended marriage? Do they grant visa before your wedding date?
> 
> Also how would I know if the person sending me an email is my CO? Because I only have a first name.
> 
> Hope to hear from you all..


----Btw, who's ur CO? Thanks


----------



## nacrmartin

bebecait said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I knew somebody who was asked by her CO to change into a later date her intended wedding date on her NOIM. I think the date specified on her NOIM was just like 3 months after her lodgement.


Really? What happened after she submitted new NOIM? Where she able to get her visa after that?


----------



## nacrmartin

bebecait said:


> ----Btw, who's ur CO? Thanks


I believe we're not allowed to post the complete name, but the first name starts with letter P with position number. She was the one who sent me an email to send an additional proof of identity. Then when I made a follow up regarding the status her name starts with letter R. That's why I'm confused if they are my CO already. We're waiting for 6mos going to 7mos this May. Really wish to get my visa asap.


----------



## bebecait

nacrmartin said:


> I believe we're not allowed to post the complete name, but the first name starts with letter P with position number. She was the one who sent me an email to send an additional proof of identity. Then when I made a follow up regarding the status her name starts with letter R. That's why I'm confused if they are my CO already. We're waiting for 6mos going to 7mos this May. Really wish to get my visa asap.


Sent you a PM. When did she asked you to submit additional proof of identity? I'm curious as to why additional proof of identity is asked. I think its normal nowadays that when you email them regarding application status a different officer replies.


----------



## nacrmartin

bebecait said:


> Sent you a PM. When did she asked you to submit additional proof of identity? I'm curious as to why additional proof of identity is asked. I think its normal nowadays that when you email them regarding application status a different officer replies.


They asked me to do medical November then additional proof of identity December. I submitted everything a week after they requested it. I'm not really sure, they asked me to submit my school records, I gave them copy of my grade school to college school records, I even attached baptismal certificate. Maybe they're just making sure.


----------



## bebecait

nacrmartin said:


> They asked me to do medical November then additional proof of identity December. I submitted everything a week after they requested it. I'm not really sure, they asked me to submit my school records, I gave them copy of my grade school to college school records, I even attached baptismal certificate. Maybe they're just making sure.


Is your BC late registered?


----------



## LindsayB

Thx again Westly....so sorry, for some reason, I only just now received notice of this posting from you. I am unsure what your precise meaning of 'apply' only is Westly. I have prepared already all of the paperwork, 47sp and 40sp, and all extra paperwork is done. all that remains is payment, and this is still where I am having problems finding out precise information. Trying to call both the Australian Embassy in Manila, or their Courier partners VFS, has been impossible to get through. If I can find some way of knowing the exact Philippines Peso amount for the bank cheque, I would be happy enough to at least know if to pay here in the Phil, or when back in Aus. end of May - the 'estimator' on the Aus DIMIA website 'estimates' the $4,630AU to PhP 190,000+ - this figure is, of course, ridiculous. The exchange rate that this equates to is around 41 PhP/$1AU (the current exchange rate is around 34 PhP/$1AU - the difference between the 2 amounts is very substantial) My issue is twofold ; if I choose to pay it now, using a Managers Bank Cheque here while I am still within the Philippines, how do I find out just what amount is required? Also, if i do it when back in Australia, using Credit Card, will the amount be the same? I know this all sounds very convoluted, but it is extremely confusing. Also, your mention of being able to 'apply on-line' - are you referring to the application, or the payment only? I am fairly certain that the Philippines is one of several Countries that is prohibited from taking on-line applications. As a further update, VFS Global - the Courier service company that is the ONLY allowed means of application submission here in the Philippines - have stated (now that I have finally managed to contact them) clearly that the managers cheque needs to be 190,000Php+..........this is a discrepancy, at todays exchange rates, of some 30,000+PhP....that is, the fee is using an exchange rate from some 5 months ago. I am not at all sure what type of logic this is, but I, for one, will be paying once I am back in Australia, and sending my partner the receipt, so she can send the papers......even WITH the Credit Card surcharges, the differences in amounts will be very large. I am unsure if this information may be useful for others, hence the reason i have listed it here. Thanks again for all help


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LindsayB said:


> I am fairly certain that the Philippines is one of several Countries that is prohibited from taking on-line applications.


The Philippines has been eligible for online partner application for nearly 18 months now - my wife applied online from the Philippines in February 2014.


----------



## T&M

Hello Every one, i don't if anyone have experence this, i have be requested for the form 80 for the second time. if anyone have experence this before, please share your advice. thank in advance.


----------



## soontowed

nacrmartin said:


> Really? What happened after she submitted new NOIM? Where she able to get her visa after that?


As mich said they dont consider the NOIM for the basis of granting a visa, otherwise all applicant will apply the nearest date... Everyone will be treated fair in the processing of a visa. Its worth waiting anyway once visa is granted.. dont rush your time will come, your CO will appreciate you more if you give time for your wedding date. Always remember orders comes from the head, and your CO is only your bridge.. What ever happens dont forget to thanks our CO.. Send them email thanks them, as we did with my fiance, my husband now send email to our CO a simple thank you the day I got my pmv 300.. Co did not reply but of course she/he read my husband email, after the wedding we send email and thanks him/her because they are part of our union, this time CO replied and congratulating us and will able to advice us on our next journey whenever she can.. But she says as long as we have sufficient evidence that should be alright and says processing time differ from eachs other.  just email and thanks our CO... Its free just one click is all that matters..


----------



## iamrubi827

LindsayB, 
My fiance paid my PMV fee in Australia last week via credit card. He just emailed the Tax Invoice (Reciept) 4,630 AUD + 50 card charges then I just printed it. I'll be lodging my application tomorrow.


----------



## LindsayB

iamrubi827 said:


> LindsayB,
> My fiance paid my PMV fee in Australia last week via credit card. He just emailed the Tax Invoice (Reciept) 4,630 AUD + 50 card charges then I just printed it. I'll be lodging my application tomorrow.


Hi iamrubi827, and thx so much for your response 
It has been difficult for me (a supposedly educated guy!) to work my way through things many times. It simply is not always clear what to do - as an example, it seems electronic applications can now be accepted from the Philippines, but when calling Manila's courier agent (VFS, i think it is?) they definitely informed us that no, we must submit a paper application!!
No matter....the application is almost done, and I am still here in the Philippines with my Fiancée, home to Aus. end of this month. I will do as you suggest, and again, thank you so much for this helpful information. I think I need to complete a Form 1440 for paying with my Card, and email this form to them, before waiting a few days for them to send me a receipt. (thx also for confirming the amount - this part has also been confusing at times!). I really want to submit both our 47sp and 40sp before I return home to Australia, so I will be doing all of this from here in Phil. around middle of May, with luck. 
Of course, I wish you every success with your own application, and hope you have a fast, trouble-free processing of your PMV, and wish you also every happiness with your partner in Australia. It's a truly beautiful Country....if you love it a little, it will love you right back, I promise you. 
Truly, thank you so much again for your help & guidance 
Lindsay


----------



## wrussell

> they definitely informed us that no, we must submit a paper application!!


Not so. They are after extra money.


----------



## iamrubi827

LindsayB
No worries mate! We're all here to help each other. Been there on your same situation too, (converting the PH rate vs the Aussie rate Visa fee!) got alot of confusion on dealing with everything.  Someone from the other forum informed me about this coz before we're about to do the payments here in Manila Office and I THANK GOD FOR BRINGING THAT PERSON TO EASE MY CONFUSION. A nearly P30,000.00 diff is not a joke! 

i just asked my fiance to call the Immig Office in Brisbane clarify on doing to payment. he just filled up the Form 1440, have it printed, have your signature affix and then scan and send it to the email add they'll provide (or maybe it is already stated on the website.  They'll email ypu the tax Invoice Receipt then send it to your fiance and have it printed and send it together with the visa forms and other requiremnts.  Thant's how we do it!

Goodluck to both of you too! I'm getting ready now to go to the embassy for my 10:30 appointment.  God bless you, mate!


----------



## iamrubi827

Lindsay B, by the way, they're gonne email you the tax invoice receipt within two days! 

Goodluck!


----------



## iamrubi827

I've read that you're gonna send the FORMS 40sp and the 47sp first before paying? Don't do that mate! Please do completE EVERYTHING FIRST BEFORE LODGING! I'll be giving you my list for your guidance... Here's what we have: 1. APPLICANT 1.1. Visa Payment Receipt 1.2. Form 47SP 1.3. Form 80 1.4. Certified Copy of Passport 1.5. Copy of Birth Certificate 1.6. Copy of CENOMAR 1.7. Original Copy of NBI Clearance 1.8. Original Copy of Police Clearance 1.9. Certified Copy of Barangay Certificate 1.10. Certified Copy of Certificate of Employment 1.11. Certified Copy of Diploma 1.12. Certified Copy of Transcript of Records 1.13. Declaration Statement from Brother 1.14. Declaration Statement from My Bestfriend 1.15. Relationship History Statement 1.16. Certified Copy of SSS, Employment and other Government Issued IDs. 2. SPONSOR 2.1. Form 40SP 2.2. Certified Copy of Birth Certificate 2.3 Certified Copy of Australian Passport 2.4 Employment Certificate 2.5. Certified Copy of Latest 3 Month Pay Slips 2.6. Certified Copy of Bank Statements 2.7. Certified Copy of “No Record” Result 2.8. Certified Copy of Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) 2.9. Certified Copy of Letter from Marriage Celebrant & Invoice 2.10. Form 888 – friend 1 2.11. Form 888 – friend 2 2.12. Relationship History Statement 2.13. Copy of Our Conversations 2.13.1. Yahoo Messenger 2.13.2. Skype 2.13.3. Viber (Random) 2.13.4. Exchange of Emails 2.14. Western Union Receipts 2.15. Flight Itineraries, Hotel Bookings & Random Receipts 2.16. Copy of Cards Sent by Odessa 2.17. Copy of Wedding Ring Receipt 2.18. Screenshot of our Facebook Profile showing our Relationship Status 2.19. Our Facebook Grabbed Photos together showing dates and whereabouts 2.20. Peter’s Gifts to me that I posted in Facebook (screenshots) 2.21. Copy of Photo Album as Peter’s Birthday Gift to me. 2.22. Photo Collection History from my iPhone.


----------



## LindsayB

iamrubi827 said:


> LindsayB
> No worries mate! We're all here to help each other. Been there on your same situation too, (converting the PH rate vs the Aussie rate Visa fee!) got alot of confusion on dealing with everything.  Someone from the other forum informed me about this coz before we're about to do the payments here in Manila Office and I THANK GOD FOR BRINGING THAT PERSON TO EASE MY CONFUSION. A nearly P30,000.00 diff is not a joke!
> 
> i just asked my fiance to call the Immig Office in Brisbane clarify on doing to payment. he just filled up the Form 1440, have it printed, have your signature affix and then scan and send it to the email add they'll provide (or maybe it is already stated on the website.  They'll email ypu the tax Invoice Receipt then send it to your fiance and have it printed and send it together with the visa forms and other requiremnts.  Thant's how we do it!
> 
> Goodluck to both of you too! I'm getting ready now to go to the embassy for my 10:30 appointment.  God bless you, mate!


Thx again! I am very sure your Embassy appointment will be just fine. Please let me know if there are any issues from the Embassy appointment, by way of a heads-up for the time my Fiancée is called for hers. I really feel sure there ought not to be any problems for a true, genuine relationship with all paperwork provided as they requested. Very happy for your great PMV progress 
Just read your added message - No, fully understand not to send things until I have the payment receipt to attach.....must have been my words written badly....but truly, thank you for your kindness in writing to warn me. Have most of what you've listed, too.......figure that we need to wait until Embassy tells us, before getting the CENOMAR, and for her having her Medical. and for the seminar she'll need to attend, to get the special passport stamp allowing her to leave the Philippines (I have forgotten the name of this!!! - I am assuming this is best left until a little later, though?) Again, thank you so much for your very valuable and so much appreciated help - please keep us informed as to how it's all going for you both.
take care
Lindsay & Lelian.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LindsayB said:


> it seems electronic applications can now be accepted from the Philippines, but when calling Manila's courier agent (VFS, i think it is?) they definitely informed us that no, we must submit a paper application!!


Of course VFS will tell you only paper applications are accepted - they don't get paid for online applications!!!


----------



## LindsayB

I have to say, Purple Monkey & Westley, of course I understand the business sense behind such a move, but find it disgraceful that they are able to mislead people, when they are supposed to be a representative, of sorts (and the only one allowed, too) for the Embassy in Manila. Perhaps a few of us ought to be pointing this out to VFS' probable largest client, ie The Aus. Embassy?
I am very sure I'm not the first to be misinformed in order that they might benefit financially.
The very last thing applicants want or need is erroneous, misleading or just sheer plain wrong information. An absolute disgrace.


----------



## wrussell

LindsayB said:


> I have to say, Purple Monkey & Westley, of course I understand the business sense behind such a move, but find it disgraceful that they are able to mislead people, when they are supposed to be a representative, of sorts (and the only one allowed, too) for the Embassy in Manila. Perhaps a few of us ought to be pointing this out to VFS' probable largest client, ie The Aus. Embassy?
> I am very sure I'm not the first to be misinformed in order that they might benefit financially.
> The very last thing applicants want or need is erroneous, misleading or just sheer plain wrong information. An absolute disgrace.


Google VFS AND corruption.

The DIBP is complicit in this outrage. We have been advised that if visitor applications are lodged via VFS they will be processed in 2 weeks, if not, processing will take a month. It would not amaze me to discover that someone associated with Australian immigration benefits from this arrangement.


----------



## iamrubi827

But how will they able to get income from applicants who paid their visas in Oz but lodged here in the Phils?


----------



## wrussell

iamrubi827 said:


> But how will they able to get income from applicants who paid their visas in Oz but lodged here in the Phils?


Applicants who lodge paper applications will be subject to 'biometrics' managed by VFS.


----------



## LindsayB

wrussell said:


> Applicants who lodge paper applications will be subject to 'biometrics' managed by VFS.


This reeks of corruption, and worse, blatant corruption with seemingly no regard of them being caught-out. As Westley intimated, there is every likelihood that others within the chain are benefiting financially from these little arrangements. For myself, having gone to so much trouble putting together a 'paper' application (having been told multiple times, by VFS and others...not within this forum, I hasten to add) that i could not lodge electronically. In fact, in so far as I have been able to find, such information is not generally available or plain to see - most of the relevant wording draws specific attention to 'overseas' missions/Embassies 'having their own specific requirements' - I could not find anywhere on the Manila Embassy website where it was mentioned that electronic lodgement was acceptable, and as already stated, VFS definitely assured me that I couldn't lodge this way. It has come at no small expense to photocopy and prepare the paper lodgement, aside from the time contingencies. 
The entire system seems full of holes, and a minefield to negotiate. I really am not at all sure what many of us would do, without the kindness and assistance given within these forums.....but it remains a scandal that things are as convoluted on official websites, and through the partners and affiliates such as VFS - I say again, the last thing anyone applying for something as important as a Visa needs, is erroneous, wrong and/or misleading information. It may seem, though, that if anything is to be done, that it is done after granting and settling, since involvement may heavily jeopardise same. 
I abhor such behavior and 'bad' bureaucracy as this.
Again, huge thanks to all those within these forums, for giving freely of their time and experience.  It is so much appreciated.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LindsayB said:


> In fact, in so far as I have been able to find, such information is not generally available or plain to see - most of the relevant wording draws specific attention to 'overseas' missions/Embassies 'having their own specific requirements' - I could not find anywhere on the Manila Embassy website where it was mentioned that electronic lodgement was acceptable,


It says in pretty much the first line of the visa page on the Australian Embassy website "we encourage online applications"

5th line in the "important news" section:

"How to submit an electronic Partner (only) visa application through the ImmiAccount (9 December 2013)"

Visas and citizenship - Australian Embassy


----------



## LindsayB

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> It says in pretty much the first line of the visa page on the Australian Embassy website "we encourage online applications"
> 
> 5th line in the "important news" section:
> 
> "How to submit an electronic Partner (only) visa application through the ImmiAccount (9 December 2013)"
> 
> Visas and citizenship - Australian Embassy


I must re-visit........truly, I didn't see it. Not the first time I've had a brain-fart for sure. However, there are still plenty of snippets on the site, both the main Aus site and the Manila site, that are not precise and clear, to put things mildly.
However, clearly, I should have taken more care - it would have saved me the time of completing the whole thing on-line, being told it was of no use for phil. submission, after printing it all out, before throwing it all away, deleting it and beginning a paper application, due to VFS advice.
I am always a cautious, careful, thorough type of guy - perhaps through circumstance I was hasty with this, but I still say that things could be a lot clearer than they are, certainly on the Manila site.
Experience counts for a lot, this much is true.


----------



## andyman268

Hey guys! 

Can someone link me to a thread that helps you with the next stage of the PMV Visa? I think it's the permanent one. I need help getting it all together. Many thanks!


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi LindsayB, Done lodging my PMV application yesterday with no worries with my attached Receipt. Just tell your fiance to set an appointment first before going to the vfs office. (just check the vfs website). She better ask someone to accompany her so to leave her bags/belongings, otherwise she'll be paying a locker fee for P100.00! LOL also, there's a Logistic Fee of P650.00.


----------



## LindsayB

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi LindsayB, Done lodging my PMV application yesterday with no worries with my attached Receipt. Just tell your fiance to set an appointment first before going to the vfs office. (just check the vfs website). She better ask someone to accompany her so to leave her bags/belongings, otherwise she'll be paying a locker fee for P100.00! LOL also, there's a Logistic Fee of P650.00.


Hi Rubi....
Thanks so much for your update, and so glad it all went without problems for you. As with my fiancee's Tourist Visa to Aus last year, we will have a courier collect the docs from here at her family home - the closest VFS outlet to here is Cebu, still an air-trip away and not really possible for us. The Tourist Visa docs last time came at a (VFS) cost of around 1200 pesos - plus they called us after a 2 week delay, saying they had 'made an error' with the charges....and that we would need to send them a further 300! 
Sometimes, I am sure they make up the rules as they go along.
Since the initial 1200 was Managers Cheque, the extra 300 needed to be also - with the fees the bank charged for the cheques x 2, it came in at around 2200. Sometimes, everything takes that bit more effort here in the Phil!!!
Hopeful that doing the same for this more important lodgement will be not so much more, and trouble-free. 
Congrats again for crossing-off one more thing on the very long list of things that need to be done!!! 
Hope to have the VFS-appointed courier collect everything around middle of this month (or, as soon as I have saved the remainder of the fee, and paid via online/receipt method, as per your advice!)
Thx and take care


----------



## Akrist

Hey Guys,

My fiancee and I lodged her visa application on the 28th of December (subclass 300). We got an email last week from someone named "Jenny" saying that they have started processing the application and asking for us to have the CENOMAR delivered directly, which we have done.

We're just trying to get an idea of where we are at in the process: are we likely to have requests for more documents or do they tend to just do one request for all of the additional documents they require? Also, is there some rough timeframe of how long we can expect to wait from first contact to a result? I'm assuming somewhere between 3 and 6 months but I'd love to hear something shorter.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## aussiesteve

Akrist said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My fiancee and I lodged her visa application on the 28th of December (subclass 300). We got an email last week from someone named "Jenny" saying that they have started processing the application and asking for us to have the CENOMAR delivered directly, which we have done.
> 
> We're just trying to get an idea of where we are at in the process: are we likely to have requests for more documents or do they tend to just do one request for all of the additional documents they require? Also, is there some rough timeframe of how long we can expect to wait from first contact to a result? I'm assuming somewhere between 3 and 6 months but I'd love to hear something shorter.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


With Manila being pretty consistent in its processing time of around 9 months i would guess you have 3 to 4 months to go, but who knows you might get lucky!


----------



## cyopk

Hi everyone,

I would just like to share our prospective marriage visa (300) timeline so far:

Submitted at VFS: 17th March 2015
Received by Australian Embassy in Manila: 18th March 2015
Embassy Requested Medicals: 14th April 2015

We are currently still waiting for any new updates and just curious to know how others are progressing. It would be great to hear. Good luck to everyone and will post updates if we receive any news.


----------



## andrew_morano

Hello everyone! I'm on my 9th month of the depressing waiting time for my Visa subclass 309. Still no email or any communication from my CO since Oct. 2014 when my CO asked me for additional documents that I then submitted 4days after.
Now, I can not reach AU Embassy for a call. So I called VFS and they said that AU Embassy now does not accept any calls from applicants, and I just have to use email for any concerns.

All I can do is Wait and Pray for the visa grant. 

What else can I do at this point?

Thanks


----------



## fil

andrew_morano said:


> Hello everyone! I'm on my 9th month of the depressing waiting time for my Visa subclass 309. Still no email or any communication from my CO since Oct. 2014 when my CO asked me for additional documents that I then submitted 4days after.
> Now, I can not reach AU Embassy for a call. So I called VFS and they said that AU Embassy now does not accept any calls from applicants, and I just have to use email for any concerns.
> 
> All I can do is Wait and Pray for the visa grant.
> 
> What else can I do at this point?
> 
> Thanks


All you can do really is wait....we were on the same boat before...my wife's 309 got granted after 12 1/2 months waiting...but some other cases 9-11 months...there are no follow ups needed.. hope this help...just be patient....thats all we can do...


----------



## andrew_morano

Thanks Fil. 

I hope I get the grant soon


----------



## fil

andrew_morano said:


> Thanks Fil.
> 
> I hope I get the grant soon


No worries....  just be patient and it will be well worth waiting... cheers!


----------



## fil

andrew_morano said:


> Thanks Fil.
> 
> I hope I get the grant soon


Do your CFO while waiting for your visa to avoid more hassle...just my opinion.... cheers!


----------



## iamrubi827

hi guys, 

i just wanna ask what is the normal waiting time for me to receive the acknowledgement email from the embassy? I just lodged my PMV application at the VFS Office in Manila last week May 4th and some says it only takes a few days until I receive the email. 

I know this question wud be another sign of an anxiety attack! LOL 😂😜 never thought that it'll be this crazy right after we've done the lodgement. *patience patience*. ✌


----------



## council

andrew_morano said:


> Hello everyone! I'm on my 9th month of the depressing waiting time for my Visa subclass 309. Still no email or any communication from my CO since Oct. 2014 when my CO asked me for additional documents that I then submitted 4days after.
> Now, I can not reach AU Embassy for a call. So I called VFS and they said that AU Embassy now does not accept any calls from applicants, and I just have to use email for any concerns.
> 
> All I can do is Wait and Pray for the visa grant.
> 
> What else can I do at this point?
> 
> Thanks


After waiting and praying, send them an email asking about the status - maybe you can make an inquiry about any concern your partner has. Or ask if they had received your documents or email that you previously sent, in case it may have been lost in transit or (in the case of email) that your email had problems in the past but is working fine now.


----------



## Marcantony

Have there been any more granted recently? One of the other threads mentions about an unofficial quota cap each year, have we reached that?


----------



## MaryMar

Iamrubi827, normally in a couple weeks you will get the reply of acknowledgment, it is a lengthy process, but use the time wisely while waiting to start organizing and preparing yourself for the big move. When our's was finally approved it was a mad rush organizing removalists and then additional like CFO course, ( Commission on Filipinos Overseas option=com_content&view=article&id=1348&Itemid=918 ) which you need stamped and approved in your passport, so spread the work load and expenses out and it will help with the passing of time while you wait. Good luck


----------



## LindsayB

MaryMar said:


> Iamrubi827, normally in a couple weeks you will get the reply of acknowledgment, it is a lengthy process, but use the time wisely while waiting to start organizing and preparing yourself for the big move. When our's was finally approved it was a mad rush organizing removalists and then additional like CFO course, ( Commission on Filipinos Overseas option=com_content&view=article&id=1348&Itemid=918 ) which you need stamped and approved in your passport, so spread the work load and expenses out and it will help with the passing of time while you wait. Good luck


Good, solid advice there.........in a similar position, a little behind in terms of the time line. Just today paid through Aus Embassy via Credit Card emailed to them, and awaiting Courier collection of our documents for delivery to VFS, the sole agency permissible by the Embassy there in Manila.....pick-up scheduled for Friday next. My question relates to the CFO, and time issues with this. Is it simply a matter of completing this, or does it have an 'expiry date' as such? Also more than a little worried that my Fiancee will need to travel to Cebu or Manila with a first come, first served basis system in place, with no appointments allowable. We would be very interested to hear from others who may have arrived at either CFO centre and their experiences, in terms of numbers there and any disappointments/how to avoid same. For her home, Cebu is closest, but in either case, air travel is needed. As always, any advice and info always appreciated. 
Naturally, we also wish everyone all of the luck in the world regarding their applications - may the process times be as short as can be for us all


----------



## LadyMamba

Hello everyone,

I have a few questions regarding Stat Decs/ Form 888. 

How did you guys go about in Stat Decs made by non-Australian citizens outside Australia? From what I've read it could be on a plain paper and have the author sign it with date.. Plus colored scans of their IDs/passport. Did you have them witnessed/certified? by whom?

Also about the NOIM, there is a part in it where there should be a witness, right after the signature. WHO did you have as your witness outside Australia? I mean, I, being the applicant, had to sign it in front of a witness and my witness is a licensed lawyer HERE in the Philippines but not in Australia. Will that do? O should have I gone to the embassy to have someone witness it?


----------



## council

LadyMamba said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding Stat Decs/ Form 888.
> 
> How did you guys go about in Stat Decs made by non-Australian citizens outside Australia? From what I've read it could be on a plain paper and have the author sign it with date.. Plus colored scans of their IDs/passport. Did you have them witnessed/certified? by whom?


You may want to have them notarized.


----------



## MaryMar

LindsayB, I know they say no booking and first come first serve, I was also concerned about my wife travelling ungodly hours to get there and find there was no more spots, but ring them and I am sure they make spots available ( sh sh ) I believe they will even supply you a timeslot reference number, just make sure you have to correct documents with you for the time of counselling etc


----------



## MaryMar

Agree with Council > my wife had her documents notarized for small fee at her local town hall


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LindsayB said:


> My question relates to the CFO, and time issues with this. Is it simply a matter of completing this, or does it have an 'expiry date' as such?


No expiry date.



> Also more than a little worried that my Fiancee will need to travel to Cebu or Manila with a first come, first served basis system in place, with no appointments allowable.


Both Cebu and Manila have an online appointments system.

Steps - with Images | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## LindsayB

Huge thanks to MaryMar and Purple Monkey DW (along with more than a little relief!)


----------



## pkbeanie

Marcantony said:


> Have there been any more granted recently? One of the other threads mentions about an unofficial quota cap each year, have we reached that?


I am aware the DIBP, does have a quota for 2014/15 (July 1 to June 30), of approx. 195,000, (plus some 15,000 humanitarian quota) Hope we are not all waiting for 1 July grants. I am not sure if DIBP could still grant visa's now, just with entry date, after 1 July, hence 2015/16 quota.

I just don't understand why there is so little normal procedure with regards to visa medical requests. My agent said the CO was appointed 7April2015, at which time Medical was requested, together with an updated
police check, and new BC and ecensus online ID docs , to be sent direct from Philippine department to embassy. All new docs were provided on 6May2015, the date requested by CO.

I asked my Melbourne based agent on 9 April, would I be waiting another 7 to 8 months, says grant is probably less than 2 months away, and says my wife may receive a call from DIBP as the interview.

We have been married for 3 1/2 years.


----------



## LindsayB

Can only wish everyone who is on 'The Long Wait' that things will progress quickly. I also find some of these time scales staggeringly long. Yes, I do know that care must be taken with all applications, and my own has been submitted only very recently (ie within days only). Like so many others, our application (PMV in our case) seems both simple, uncomplicated (very clear evidential support re: our status, no children involved, nothing, as I would see things, to cause any real delays etc) - yet, reading so much more through the forum, it does seem that 'the system - let's call it that rather than begin cursing! - is both 'bottle-necked' and bogged-down with massively unnecessary bureaucracy, when one considers it ought to have inner workings more in-line with the Embassy country of Origin (Australia, in my own instance). I have been coming to the Philippines for 3 years now, and have stayed a total of some 480 days here with my Fiancee. I know that getting anything accomplished can be very troublesome, unneccesarily 'involved' & time-consuming, and yet, one must accept this, and by and large, I have done so. I really just feel that people are, very often, kept waiting unnecessarily long periods of time with migrant Visa processing. It makes things no more acceptable that the fees for migration Visas have sky-rocketed & will be increasing again, in all likelihood. I don't mean to whine-on here, and I fully get-it that we are all at the mercy of 'the system. Why is it that the Aus Embassy in Manila has such a reputation, comparably speaking, for dragging it's heels? Is it purely down to staffing levels and real-life capability issues, or something else entirely that is less obvious? I am not at all looking forward to a potential 9 months wait to process what seems, to me, a very straightforward, uncomplicated & genuine application. I apologize in advance for the rant, and conclude by again wishing us all every ounce of luck in terms of our processing.


----------



## aussiesteve

I know the wait can seem unending but the bright side of the situation is that Manila is quite consistent with its processing time of around 7 to 9 months.

This is rather remarkable when you consider that applicants from low risk countries such as UK, USA, and Canada regularly wait much longer.


----------



## Marcantony

Coming up on 16 months for my daughter. Their last email saying they had received from us everything they requested and were now reviewing was 2 months ago.


----------



## pkbeanie

If you use an agent in Australia, and lodged online, is the case managed in Australia?


----------



## aussiesteve

pkbeanie said:


> If you use an agent in Australia, and lodged online, is the case managed in Australia?


Its my understanding that the case is processed in the country of the applicant.


----------



## pkbeanie

I asked my agent, she sometimes answers emails on a Sunday. 
You are correct , processed in Manila.
They didn't ask for the dependant kids medicals, at same time as Wife's, now they have. 
You would think Manila could get that right, considering the location of panel doctors.


----------



## MaryMar

Pkbeanie, did you agent submit your application status as ' Application Ready' that is my understanding what they did to try a expedite the process.. i.e. submit everything at the same time medicals, criminal history checks etc


----------



## MaryMar

LindsayB ,
Unfortunately it is a long drawn process and unfortunately one of the factors you will learn here too, is can also be very dependent on who your C/O is, do not name names here but from our personal experience our C/O is noted to be slow. Just manage your time wisely and set goals and safe money, time will be here before you know it


----------



## pkbeanie

MaryMar,
We had been sorting stuff, then the fee rise notification came out on media, so my Agent quickly organised what we had, and we got it lodged on Dec 23. It would not have been Application Ready!
We got the case officer assigned, I do not know who, on 7 April. Who requested all outstanding details by May 6th. All was complete and lodged by that date. On 15th CO contacted Agent, requesting 2 dependants have Medicals and NSO originals of Birth Cert.
My wife has done the NSO online application and paid for at bank yesterday, and today she is off to Doctors with the 2 kids.
So hopefully all will be lodged with Embassy by end of week.


----------



## MaryMar

unfortunately I think every July the visas increase in price, eventually you will need to take a mortgage out


----------



## pkbeanie

Yes every July new fees, but December fee rise was a shock.

My wife went to have Dependants Medical exam today. They do not have passports, as they are not Initially coming under her application due to Father not signing off on migration. Now as they have no passports, the Doctors are denying Medicals, as not sufficient ID. A Birth Certificate and School photo ID with reports, not sufficient.

How quickly can you get a passport issued in PH. And can you get one issued without father consenting? 

I am being sarcastic now, do you need a passport to get a passport. What ID could you possibly use to get one?


----------



## pkbeanie

Update - Oh Philippines why must you give everyone such anxiety, only to correct it 2 hours later.
The kids have been allocated as non-migrant clients, so Passport ID is not required after all, BC and School ID was sufficient for now.
Absolutely wonderful result, Medicals proceeding today.


----------



## LindsayB

Am so sorry to hear of your dilemma pk.........I truly hope it can be fixed-up somehow. In terms of Passports, I can speak only in terms of my partner, when I helped her get her own. She needed a couple of forms of photo ID, and one of these needed to be the 'National ID' card (I think the other she used was her Internal Revenue ID card....also perhaps birth certificate too, from recall.
I would be inclined to think that this could be tricky in respect of the children, and truly, I do feel for you in terms of the problems, heartache and delays that this will cause you. I can't see any way past things without the birth Father signing things over, but it might be best to seek-out a decent attorney who specialises in these matters, short of someone within the forums here - I feel there must be someone who has experienced a very similar situation.
Again, my heart and best wishes goes out to you both, and I wish you every success in terms of finding the solution - there will be one, I feel sure.
*Edit* Have just noted your most recent post - congrats on the solution being simpler than thought!!


----------



## pkbeanie

Thanks Lindsay, I was able to get online to PH passport office, to confirm that NSO Birth Certificate and School ID for minors of age 8-17 were the items required for a passport. So they should be acceptable to Clinic. 
I was able to text wife with what I was reading online, so in this instance victory for common sense.


----------



## wrussell

> They do not have passports, as they are not Initially coming under her application due to Father not signing off on migration.


Under Philippine law, if the father is not named on a child's birth certificate the mother has all parental rights.

Under Australian law if the jurisdiction in which the child is a citizen or is usually resident permits the removal of the child, that is all that is needed.

I have successfully managed several cases where the consent of a non-custodial parent was not forthcoming.

You might want to ask your agent to consult the DSWD.


----------



## pkbeanie

Thanks for the reference Westly, will be helpful at our next stage, when we switch to the kids requirements. 
After a 13 hour road trip, with two 9 year olds in tow, my wife accomplished their goal today, Medicals completed.
You gotta love a Filipina woman, never say never.


----------



## LadyMamba

MissPhilippines62 said:


> If applying ONLINE, there will be NO hard copies of any evidence that will be sent at AU Embassy. Like for the NBI Clearance, all you need to do is to color scan it and attach them together with all of your other attached evidences in your immiaccount. Documents which are provided by our National Statistics Office (NSO) are requested online and it is their responsibility to send those requested documents to AU Embassy here in the Philippines.


Hello MissPhilippines62,

What's up? Hope you're having a good time in Oz now!! 

Just a quick question, I know you applied online.. When you requested for your NSO documents, which address did you put?

The Embassy's address (Level 23, etc etc in RCBC Plaza)

or

the VFS address ( I think that's in Chino Roces Ave Makati)?

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LadyMamba said:


> Hello MissPhilippines62,
> When you requested for your NSO documents, which address did you put?
> 
> The Embassy's address (Level 23, etc etc in RCBC Plaza)
> 
> or
> 
> the VFS address ( I think that's in Chino Roces Ave Makati)?


On the Ecensus application page you selct for it to be sent to the Foreign embassy and it automatically fills out the address which looks liek it goes to VFS, it used to be direct to the Embassy.


----------



## LadyMamba

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> On the Ecensus application page you selct for it to be sent to the Foreign embassy and it automatically fills out the address which looks liek it goes to VFS, it used to be direct to the Embassy.


Hello PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,

So nice of you to even attach a screenshot!!  Yeah I thought it would go straight to the embassy when it's an online application, so now it goes to VFS even if we don't apply by post..? Seems like the case because the address is filled up automatically. Hmmm. Hopefully it wouldn't cause any delay lol.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## iamrubi827

MaryMar said:


> Iamrubi827, normally in a couple weeks you will get the reply of acknowledgment, it is a lengthy process, but use the time wisely while waiting to start organizing and preparing yourself for the big move. When our's was finally approved it was a mad rush organizing removalists and then additional like CFO course, ( Commission on Filipinos Overseas option=com_content&view=article&id=1348&Itemid=918 ) which you need stamped and approved in your passport, so spread the work load and expenses out and it will help with the passing of time while you wait. Good luck


Thanks MaryMar! Yea, I'm on my 2 weeks waiting for the 
acknowledgement. So it's okay to have the CFO done while waiting and I might probably do so after they have given me the schedule for my medicals. Yea, you're right thers a mad rush now not just about the visa processing but also here on my job that I'll be leaving, getting ready for the transition now. Never thought It'll be this crazy but only for my love, this all craziness would be all worth it! LOL. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

iamrubi827 said:


> So it's okay to have the CFO done while waiting and I might probably do so after they have given me the schedule for my medicals.


My wife (fiancee then) did her CFO seminar about 6 months before the visa was granted, she just had to take the CFO certificate and her visa in to get the stamp in her passport once it was granted.

Obviously if you aren't in Cebu or Manila you have to weigh up making 2 trips to the CFO, but they now accept online bookings for both Cebu and Manila sessions so that eliminates the having to line up at 5am to get a slot like my wife did.

Also get every sort of official record you can, if you have been to university get all your transcripts, NSO Birth certificate, written references from employers and contact details for any people you may wish to use as a reference for employment once in Australia.

Another one which I wished my wife had got is just before you leave, get an NBI clearance, depending on if you want to work and in what field, sometimes a police clearance is required, and a current NBI clearance will be useful.


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi PurpleMonkey,

I already had my NBI Clearance and all certified copies of my Transcript of Record and Diploma here on my huge file folder (also incl those on my PMV lodgment) and i guess gotta bring everything as i attend the CFO just in case they ask for certain docs.  Thanks!


----------



## andrew_morano

fil said:


> No worries....  just be patient and it will be well worth waiting... cheers!


Finally! Visa Grant has arrived May 18,2015. Feeling so Blessed!


----------



## andrew_morano

council said:


> After waiting and praying, send them an email asking about the status - maybe you can make an inquiry about any concern your partner has. Or ask if they had received your documents or email that you previously sent, in case it may have been lost in transit or (in the case of email) that your email had problems in the past but is working fine now.


Hi! Yes, actually I did that and sent them emails asking if they received my previous emails..but still no replies from the embassy. So, I just kept on waiting.

Visa grant arrived May 18. The long wait is over.


----------



## pkbeanie

Well done Andrew, can you advise dates for DOL, CO, PC, Meds, so we all can gain hope from the details.
Cheers pk


----------



## andrew_morano

pkbeanie said:


> Well done Andrew, can you advise dates for DOL, CO, PC, Meds, so we all can gain hope from the details.
> Cheers pk


Hi! pkbeanie and thank you.
I mailed my documents July 30, 2014 to VFS Global. Received an email from CO a week after asking me for my medical, birth certificate and CENOMAR( which I did online and e-census sent it directly to VFS or Embassy..I think). I submitted it all in a week and then the "wait". October 2014 I received an email from a different CO asking me for some additional evidence proving our existing relationship that my partner and I have. So I sent them emails, viber messages, FB messages. Then again the "wait". It took 9 moths to wait for my visa grant.
I hope everything is going well to you guys as well.
Prayers and to never lose hope..that's what I did.


----------



## DigitalAnalog

Just got my 309 visa 2 weeks ago after a little under 10 months of waiting. Will post details later on.


----------



## clgb.21

Good day everyone! 

Just wanted to ask regarding pmv subclass 300. I am planning to lodge my application thru online and without the help of an agent. Is the requirement for online application the same with paper application? What are the difference between the 2?

I hope somebody who did online application can help me with my enquiries. Thank you so much and God Bless us all!


----------



## Mish

The general difference is paper you need to certify ID docs etc and print or photocopy all your evidence. Online you can colour scan original ID docs so no need to get them certified and no printing involved of evidence you just create the document etc and upload it. 

I wish they had online when we did our PMV such an easy process it is - we did it for the PMV to 820 application.

Just make sure you lodge before 1 July to avoid the price increase.


----------



## LadyMamba

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> My wife (fiancee then) did her CFO seminar about 6 months before the visa was granted, she just had to take the CFO certificate and her visa in to get the stamp in her passport once it was granted.
> 
> Obviously if you aren't in Cebu or Manila you have to weigh up making 2 trips to the CFO, but they now accept online bookings for both Cebu and Manila sessions so that eliminates the having to line up at 5am to get a slot like my wife did.
> 
> Also get every sort of official record you can, if you have been to university get all your transcripts, NSO Birth certificate, written references from employers and contact details for any people you may wish to use as a reference for employment once in Australia.
> 
> Another one which I wished my wife had got is just before you leave, get an NBI clearance, depending on if you want to work and in what field, sometimes a police clearance is required, and a current NBI clearance will be useful.


Hello PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,

Just a question about the CFO.. Can you attend it even if you don't have your visa yet? How would they know if you're qualified to attend it...?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LadyMamba said:


> Hello PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,
> 
> Just a question about the CFO.. Can you attend it even if you don't have your visa yet? How would they know if you're qualified to attend it...?


Sure you can attend it. They just won't give you the sticker for your passport until you have the visa.

But you can be lectured on the dangers of marrying an evil foreigner any time you like


----------



## thehuntressinc

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Sure you can attend it. They just won't give you the sticker for your passport until you have the visa.
> 
> But you can be lectured on the dangers of marrying an evil foreigner any time you like


Is CFO also required for those applying for PMV visas?


----------



## thehuntressinc

DigitalAnalog said:


> Just got my 309 visa 2 weeks ago after a little under 10 months of waiting. Will post details later on.


Wow congratulations! I'm still waiting for mine. Almost 10 months of waiting now...


----------



## LadyMamba

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Sure you can attend it. They just won't give you the sticker for your passport until you have the visa.
> 
> But you can be lectured on the dangers of marrying an evil foreigner any time you like


Haha!  Okay thanks PurpleMonkeyDishwasher! Should be easier to get it over with and just come back for the sticker then


----------



## LadyMamba

Ohh by the way.. Do I need BOTH police and NBI clearances? And do I need to get the NBI clearance from the Main office only (in UN Ave) or can I get it from any satellite office?


----------



## DigitalAnalog

LadyMamba said:


> Ohh by the way.. Do I need BOTH police and NBI clearances? And do I need to get the NBI clearance from the Main office only (in UN Ave) or can I get it from any satellite office?


Wouldn't hurt to have both NBI and police clearances, and yes, you can get an NBI clearance from any satellite office unless instructed otherwise by the NBI (sometimes you have to go to the main office if you share a name with someone with a criminal record).


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

thehuntressinc said:


> Is CFO also required for those applying for PMV visas?


It sure is


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

LadyMamba said:


> Ohh by the way.. Do I need BOTH police and NBI clearances? And do I need to get the NBI clearance from the Main office only (in UN Ave) or can I get it from any satellite office?


NBI Only is required.

You can get it from any of the offices.


----------



## clgb.21

Mish said:


> The general difference is paper you need to certify ID docs etc and print or photocopy all your evidence. Online you can colour scan original ID docs so no need to get them certified and no printing involved of evidence you just create the document etc and upload it.
> 
> I wish they had online when we did our PMV such an easy process it is - we did it for the PMV to 820 application.
> 
> Just make sure you lodge before 1 July to avoid the price increase.


Thank you so much Mish for your quick response  I will be lodging it end of this month or early next month. Thanks again and more powers to you!


----------



## clgb.21

Hello everyone!

I just have questions regarding pmv subclass 300. 

It says in the requirement, atleast 2 statutory declarations from from individual who are Australian citizens/permanent residents and have knowledge of our relationship and support our claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing. My questions are:

1. Should I still submit form 888 Statutory declaration even if i am applying online thru immiaccount? 
2. If form 888 is required to be submitted, can I attach separate document of the statements by our friends instead of writing it within form 888? 




Thank you so much and good luck to all!


----------



## pkbeanie

Hello clgb.21
1.The form 888, are " Stat Decs". and are a requirement for either paper or online.
2. The format of the "Stat Decs" are of a highly legal nature. In this instance, stay strictly to the Form 888.
Cheers


----------



## council

clgb.21 said:


> 2. If form 888 is required to be submitted, can I attach separate document of the statements by our friends instead of writing it within form 888?


You can have attachments if they don't fit into the boxes of Form 888.

I had the same done with mine before, and the witness wrote as much as he could on the form then indicated "other details on separate sheet" at the end.


----------



## clgb.21

pkbeanie said:


> Hello clgb.21
> 1.The form 888, are " Stat Decs". and are a requirement for either paper or online.
> 2. The format of the "Stat Decs" are of a highly legal nature. In this instance, stay strictly to the Form 888.
> Cheers


Hello pkbeanie!! Thank you for your response and help. I just have one more question, who are qualified to sign the declarations for my friend's statements? Again, thank you so much and more powers to you!


----------



## clgb.21

council said:


> You can have attachments if they don't fit into the boxes of Form 888.
> 
> I had the same done with mine before, and the witness wrote as much as he could on the form then indicated "other details on separate sheet" at the end.


Thank you so much for your help, council


----------



## pkbeanie

There is a list provided,

Who can witness statutory declarations?

That will give a large range available.
Various Public Servants, Police officers, Doctors, Solicitors, Chiropractors, most registered medical Personnel. 
Remember, the person making the Stat Dec, must present the documents to the Witness for signing, with preferably Photo ID.
Cheers


----------



## clgb.21

pkbeanie said:


> There is a list provided,
> 
> Who can witness statutory declarations?
> 
> That will give a large range available.
> Various Public Servants, Police officers, Doctors, Solicitors, Chiropractors, most registered medical Personnel.
> Remember, the person making the Stat Dec, must present the documents to the Witness for signing, with preferably Photo ID.
> Cheers


Thank you so much! Have a nice day


----------



## council

clgb.21 said:


> Hello pkbeanie!! Thank you for your response and help. I just have one more question, who are qualified to sign the declarations for my friend's statements? Again, thank you so much and more powers to you!


(edit: darn, wasn't quick enough)

There are a number of people who may be able to witness your statutory declaration. A Commonwealth statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 will need to be witnessed by a person who is both:

on the list of authorised witnesses (below)
has a connection to Australia.

a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law of a State or Territory to practise in one of the following occupations:

Chiropractor
Dentist
Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner
Nurse
Optometrist
Patent attorney
Pharmacist
Physiotherapist
Psychologist
Trade marks attorney
Veterinary surgeon

Others can be found here.


----------



## clgb.21

council said:


> (edit: darn, wasn't quick enough)
> 
> There are a number of people who may be able to witness your statutory declaration. A Commonwealth statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 will need to be witnessed by a person who is both:
> 
> on the list of authorised witnesses (below)
> has a connection to Australia.
> 
> a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law of a State or Territory to practise in one of the following occupations:
> 
> Chiropractor
> Dentist
> Legal practitioner
> Medical practitioner
> Nurse
> Optometrist
> Patent attorney
> Pharmacist
> Physiotherapist
> Psychologist
> Trade marks attorney
> Veterinary surgeon
> 
> Others can be found here.


Ohh, thanks for that council. Next time i should do more research and just ask question here if i can't find the answer.

Can you also help me pls with form 47sp. in question 58, it says there When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? -is this the date we got engaged? or the date we started living in together in one house? I am currently in a long distance relationship with him.

Thank you council!


----------



## council

clgb.21 said:


> Ohh, thanks for that council. Next time i should do more research and just ask question here if i can't find the answer.
> 
> Can you also help me pls with form 47sp. in question 58, it says there When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? -is this the date we got engaged? or the date we started living in together in one house? I am currently in a long distance relationship with him.
> 
> Thank you council!


Unfortunately the 47SP form I filled up didn't have that exact question yet back then.

But I would answer that with either date whichever is longer.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

clgb.21 said:


> Can you also help me pls with form 47sp. in question 58, it says there When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? -is this the date we got engaged? or the date we started living in together in one house? I am currently in a long distance relationship with him.


We put down the date we got engaged for my wife's PMV application


----------



## fil

andrew_morano said:


> Finally! Visa Grant has arrived May 18,2015. Feeling so Blessed!


Congratulations! Finally!  it's worth waiting! Happy for you's!


----------



## fil

Just for your info guys:

Massive increase in offshore Partner Visa application fees effective 01 July 2015. From the current of $4,630.00, it will be $6,865.00- an increase of $2,235.00 effective on the said date.


----------



## pkbeanie

Well it makes you wonder, the demand must be there. Lets face it, it is a wonderful country. But it is not a right to be granted a visa. Just means its a wonderful time to be a Migration Agent, as who will gamble 7k,on such a complex set of rules. The MA fee is now an insurance.


----------



## CCMS

pkbeanie said:


> Well it makes you wonder, the demand must be there. Lets face it, it is a wonderful country. But it is not a right to be granted a visa. Just means its a wonderful time to be a Migration Agent, as who will gamble 7k,on such a complex set of rules. The MA fee is now an insurance.


You're not wrong. The MA fee is small change compared to what the government charges.


----------



## Marcantony

May is now ended. So is that it now until july?


----------



## Marlene1212

Hi guys I need an advice I lodged my visa last June 25 2014
I was in Australia for tourist visa I stayed there for almost 8 months since I don't have no further stay in my TV,this March 2015 my co emailed me that I need to let them know when I'm going to depart Australia for her to finalize my visa since I lodge my Pmv offshore,Now I'm here in Philippines for almost 7 weeks but I haven't heard anything yet we emailed her many time to let her know that I already arrived in Philippines but no reply yet,it's been almost a year now since we apply,I don't know maybe it was delayed coz I didn't Australia that week when she email me,
Any help guys who experienced this situation a bit stress now and I'm missing my partner.


----------



## Marlene1212

eiram_1104 said:


> No, i have no VEVO account. Can i use VEVO even if it wasn't lodged electronically?





wrussell said:


> You must provide a CENOMAR or a CEMAR, as applicable.


hi any help guys my co emailed me when I was in Australia for tourist visa she said I need to let her know when I'm going to depart Australia now she emailed me last March 19 after I receive my extension of my tourist visa,I leave the country after 20 days of her letter now I been here in Philippines for almost 7 weeks but I haven't heard anything yet she told me I need to depart Australia before my medical and police check will expired,I'm still waiting for the decision of my partner visa at the moment it's a bit frustrating.anyone who experience this?its been 11 months no since I applied offshore in Philippines?


----------



## pkbeanie

I am sure it will show up any day now. 
What dates are on your Medical and Police Check.???


----------



## Marlene1212

pkbeanie said:


> I am sure it will show up any day now.
> What dates are on your Medical and Police Check.???


Hi my medical was last July 10 2014 and my police check was August of second week 2014,hopefully finger crossed!thanks for the reply.will update u guys once I will receive my visa.


----------



## LadyMamba

clgb.21 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just have questions regarding pmv subclass 300.
> 
> It says in the requirement, atleast 2 statutory declarations from from individual who are Australian citizens/permanent residents and have knowledge of our relationship and support our claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Should I still submit form 888 Statutory declaration even if i am applying online thru immiaccount?
> 2. If form 888 is required to be submitted, can I attach separate document of the statements by our friends instead of writing it within form 888?
> 
> Thank you so much and good luck to all!


Hello clgb.21,

PMV doesn't really require Form 888, Stat Decs will do. 
Form 888- stat decs done by Australian Citizens. It has a form from the immi website, you might wanna check that out.

Stat Dec- can be written/typed on a plain paper, then have the author sign it and provide gov't issued ID/Passport. These are declarations of Non-Australian Citizens who know about your relationship.

So if you'll ask family/ friends from Oz to write declarations, use form 888.
If not, let's say from the Philippines or any other country, use Stat Dec.

You need to have at least 2 Stat Decs whether applying by paper or online, but providing Form 888 wouldn't hurt, as they're the ones legally recognized in Oz.. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LadyMamba

Marlene1212 said:


> Hi my medical was last July 10 2014 and my police check was August of second week 2014,hopefully finger crossed!thanks for the reply.will update u guys once I will receive my visa.


Hello,

Did you have any dependents with your application? Hope to have your visa granted soon.. Just be patient


----------



## pkbeanie

Marlene, you should be ok very soon, you still have time on each of your reports, so there won't be a hiccup, of either of them expiring. My guess is as you took 20 days to leave, perhaps the file was reviewed, and as you were still in Australia after being advised of pending decision, they will review again when file appears at the top of the stack again.


----------



## Marlene1212

LadyMamba said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you have any dependents with your application? Hope to have your visa granted soon.. Just be patient


Hi lady mamba! no I don't have any dependents with my application,
Hopefully soon it's a bit stressful coz some just waited for 4 weeks after they leave the Australia for tourist visa


----------



## Marlene1212

pkbeanie said:


> Marlene, you should be ok very soon, you still have time on each of your reports, so there won't be a hiccup, of either of them expiring. My guess is as you took 20 days to leave, perhaps the file was reviewed, and as you were still in Australia after being advised of pending decision, they will review again when file appears at the top of the stack again.


Yeah I reckon that was happened on my application,
I just have to wait,thanks a lot pkbeanie! That's a big help to enlighten my mind.thanks guys!this forum is a big help!


----------



## clgb.21

LadyMamba said:


> Hello clgb.21,
> 
> PMV doesn't really require Form 888, Stat Decs will do.
> Form 888- stat decs done by Australian Citizens. It has a form from the immi website, you might wanna check that out.
> 
> Stat Dec- can be written/typed on a plain paper, then have the author sign it and provide gov't issued ID/Passport. These are declarations of Non-Australian Citizens who know about your relationship.
> 
> So if you'll ask family/ friends from Oz to write declarations, use form 888.
> If not, let's say from the Philippines or any other country, use Stat Dec.
> 
> You need to have at least 2 Stat Decs whether applying by paper or online, but providing Form 888 wouldn't hurt, as they're the ones legally recognized in Oz..
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you so much LadyMamba! So all the statements that I will be getting from my friends whether they are australian citizens/pr or not I should attach it with form 888?

I already gathered 2 statements from friends that will prove that we have genuine and continuing relationship. But it says in the requirements, I still need another set of statement. The other one is at least 2 statements from friends/family who can attest that we have genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship. This 2nd set of statements doesn't need to be done by an australian citizen/pr unlike the other statement. Should I still have to have their statement in form 888? Or I can just provide their statements with their signature affixed in it?

Thank you once again for your help. You don't know how much of help you've given us all here in this thread. More powers to you!


----------



## LadyMamba

clgb.21 said:


> Thank you so much LadyMamba! So all the statements that I will be getting from my friends whether they are australian citizens/pr or not I should attach it with form 888?
> 
> I already gathered 2 statements from friends that will prove that we have genuine and continuing relationship. But it says in the requirements, I still need another set of statement. The other one is at least 2 statements from friends/family who can attest that we have genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship. This 2nd set of statements doesn't need to be done by an australian citizen/pr unlike the other statement. Should I still have to have their statement in form 888? Or I can just provide their statements with their signature affixed in it?
> 
> Thank you once again for your help. You don't know how much of help you've given us all here in this thread. More powers to you!


If the statement is by a non-Australian citizen/non-pr, they can write or type it in a plain paper, have them sign it and provide a copy of their ID/passport. That's what we did for ours, and we had them notarised as well. So yes you can just provide a simple statement with their signatures.

The two statements that you have, are they by Australians? If yes then that should be in form 888.

Just a tip, notarisation in the Philippines can get expensive if they know that it's a legal statement in another country.. Lol Like form 888. So I recommend your statements by non-AU citizens to be put in plain paper and have it notarised. Form 888s done by AU citizens can be notarised in Australia free of charge 

You're welcome! Lol this whole thing really requires hard work but you know, everything is worth it just to be with your love  lol ❤


----------



## kcsantos

Hi all! Just a couple of question for those who've already received their partner visa. After receiving the visa, how much time is allotted for you to enter australia? Also, was the visa notice sent by mail or email? Thanks!


----------



## council

kcsantos said:


> Hi all! Just a couple of question for those who've already received their partner visa. After receiving the visa, how much time is allotted for you to enter australia? Also, was the visa notice sent by mail or email? Thanks!


In my case, I was given 4 months from the date of visa grant.

I got it via email.


----------



## Maggie-May24

kcsantos said:


> Hi all! Just a couple of question for those who've already received their partner visa. After receiving the visa, how much time is allotted for you to enter australia? Also, was the visa notice sent by mail or email? Thanks!


Your initial entry date is typically when the police checks/medical checks expire (12 months after you completed them) but your CO has some discretion to extend these a bit. Once your visa is granted the initial entry date cannot be changed.


----------



## pkbeanie

Have 309 app progressing since 23Dec14.

1). How soon after a 309 is granted, can you add 445's to it? They have had medicals as part of 309 , and passports appointment is 25Jun15.

2). We preferred children come 6 months after my Spouse, does she need to enter prior to a 445 being added?

3). Is it more complicated to add after grant, than before decision?

Have recently received Father's notarised Child Custody and Passport approvals.

4). Oh, and the usual unknown, will it add 3 months decision time to the spouse 309, if we add before, or more likely another 6-8 months.?

Cheers


----------



## Marcantony

pkbeanie said:


> Have 309 app progressing since 23Dec14.
> 
> 1). How soon after a 309 is granted, can you add 445's to it? They have had medicals as part of 309 , and passports appointment is 25Jun15.
> 
> 2). We preferred children come 6 months after my Spouse, does she need to enter prior to a 445 being added?
> 
> 3). Is it more complicated to add after grant, than before decision?
> 
> Have recently received Father's notarised Child Custody and Passport approvals.
> 
> 4). Oh, and the usual unknown, will it add 3 months decision time to the spouse 309, if we add before, or more likely another 6-8 months.?
> 
> Cheers


Are you saying you didn't already list the children on your application?


----------



## pkbeanie

That's Correct, wanted wife to come out here an adapt to the culture, then bring the 2 dependant children after. 
They will remain with in Phil with 4 other adult siblings, a niece, brother and sister in law, and their 3 children, in our house, oops and forgot the son in law, and 2 grand sons.


----------



## aussiesteve

pkbeanie said:


> That's Correct, wanted wife to come out here an adapt to the culture, then bring the 2 dependant children after.
> They will remain with in Phil with 4 other adult siblings, a niece, brother and sister in law, and their 3 children, in our house, oops and forgot the son in law, and 2 grand sons.


IMO you would be best to bring them out all together. Children are very resilient and will quickly adapt, and will help your partner from becoming overly homesick. I know what that's like, I am married to a Filipina and the 1st 12 months was very difficult.


----------



## Marcantony

aussiesteve said:


> IMO you would be best to bring them out all together. Children are very resilient and will quickly adapt, and will help your partner from becoming overly homesick. I know what that's like, I am married to a Filipina and the 1st 12 months was very difficult.


I agree, plus not including your children on the form now could make it difficult later. Do you really want to go through all this with immigration again a second time? Think also of possible future changes the current government might make to migrating here. Id really bring them now, you dont want to get caught out or have to pay a huge increase in fees later on.


----------



## LadyMamba

*NSO Documents*

Hello everyone,

Just a question.. When you ordered your NSO documents online via e-census, what reference number did you use?

I used my TRN (Transaction Reference Number) and not my application ID..

I was too excited so I requested for the documents right away.. But now I don't know if I did it right?


----------



## pkbeanie

Thanks guys for your opinions, but having kept my wife in Philippines building our house, she just wants to be here, and to add 2 of the kids at this stage, will delay her arrival further. So I will add them via a 445 as soon as possible after her grant is approved.
I am optimistic that it may be this month, that's why I wanted to know, if she was granted this month, can I add the kids immediately after the grant, or must she enter first. The 445 increase cost will be round $ 600 each on July 1st.


----------



## Marcantony

From what others have said we've already reached the cutoff time and will all have to wait until July for it to start again. But its your choice.


----------



## LadyMamba

Hi marcantony.. I'm sorry to ask, but cutoff for? The number of applications?


----------



## pkbeanie

Yeah, If no more grants are made in the next 14 days, then I will assume July 1st will be when they start again. I guess I may bite the bullet, will hang out 'til the 20th.

LadyMamba, cutoff,!! Is if the non official quota has been reached for 2014/15.


----------



## LadyMamba

Yeah but I thought only PMV has a cutoff and not partner visa... Lol. Anyway, that being said.. Good luck to all of us and hope we have our visa soon


----------



## Marcantony

'Officially' partner and child visas have no limit.

'Unofficially'...

in every previous year if the visa wasnt granted by May then in most cases you were waiting until July for the quota system to start again. Each embassy has been told to process a certain amount of people each year. Of course making the remaining people wait until July then means the next lot of applicants get pushed back as well and later ones may get pushed back so far that they too will then have to wait until the following year. You wont find any of this mentioned officially though.


----------



## clgb.21

Hello everyone!

I hope someone could help me out. I just have question regarding the CENOMAR/E-CENSUS, is it really gonna go to vfs in Makati even if I am not processing my application with them? I am currently applying PMV online thru immi account.

When I chose Australian Embassy Manila under the delivery address, it auto filled with VFS address. Is this normal or should i still provide different address?

Thank you so much in advance and God Bless you all!


----------



## Marcantony

Huh, looks like Ive been proven wrong. My daughter's visa was just granted, thread here;
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-passport-embassy-philippines.html#post915601

So she doesnt need to take in her passport anymore? Anyone know the procedure now?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

clgb.21 said:


> When I chose Australian Embassy Manila under the delivery address, it auto filled with VFS address. Is this normal or should i still provide different address?


Apparently is normal now - obviously Australian Embassy too busy to open their mail - more likely more kickbacks for whoever signed the contract with VFS


----------



## clgb.21

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Apparently is normal now - obviously Australian Embassy too busy to open their mail - more likely more kickbacks for whoever signed the contract with VFS


Hello PurpleMonkeyDishwasher!

Thanks for your response.

So even if im applying on my own and thru immiaccount, the cenomar and nso will still pass thru vfs?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

clgb.21 said:


> Hello PurpleMonkeyDishwasher!
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> So even if im applying on my own and thru immiaccount, the cenomar and nso will still pass thru vfs?


It seems so, previously (Feb last year when we applied) if you selected Australian Embassy on the E Census site it would go direct to the Australian Embassy but this seems to be one of the "improvements" introduced with VFS taking over.


----------



## pkbeanie

I met my wife in person in March 2011, and we married in November 2011.

We lodged a 309 application 23Dec2014.

Question:
As it was over 3 years of marriage prior to lodging 309 application, will she automatically be considered for Visa 100 immediately, or that will be optional consideration of the CO?


----------



## ellirea108

Hello! I'm currently filling out my PMV forms online in the immiaccount and I'm confused whether I still need to submit passport-sized photos? Also, how to do that NOIM if my fiance and I are not together in the same place at the moment? Thank you.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

ellirea108 said:


> Hello! I'm currently filling out my PMV forms online in the immiaccount and I'm confused whether I still need to submit passport-sized photos? Also, how to do that NOIM if my fiance and I are not together in the same place at the moment? Thank you.


We just scanned the passport photos and uploaded them.

Only one of you needs to sign the NOIM for the purposes of the visa application.

I filled ours out at the celebrants and she wrote a letter saying I had filed out the NOIM and booked a date.

We didn't even upload the NOIM to the application.


----------



## ellirea108

Oh, thank you PurpleMonkeyDishwasher for that info. Hope I get to lodge my application before July 1!


----------



## ellirea108

I also want to ask how photographs and screenshots were attached? As a compressed file or all copied and pasted in a pdf or doc file?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

ellirea108 said:


> I also want to ask how photographs and screenshots were attached? As a compressed file or all copied and pasted in a pdf or doc file?


We created PDF files for all our evidence.


----------



## ellirea108

Again a question for PMV, is it required to have an evidence of residential address as well? I have a problem with that since the only document I can submit which has an address written on it is my driver's license, but we currently reside at a different address than what is written in my license.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

PMV approved today.

We lodged our application in 9 October 2014. This was a complete application including health check.

On 31 March 2015 was the first contact we ever received from the Manila office. They requested a Singapore police check (as applicant had worked there for over a year) and a new CENOMAR to be delivered straight to their office, not via us. 

Provided these requested documents on 23 May 2015, PMV approved on 10 June 2015.

In all, it was 8 months and 1 day


----------



## pkbeanie

Excellent, Congrats, probably says a lot about not bothering the Embassy with emails.

My first contact from CO, was 8 April, and lodged last docs 21 May, so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ellirea108

Congratulations bobby! 

I've taken care of the residential evidence stuff and I shall lodge my application later today. I hope for the best for all of us!


----------



## BobbyCrisp

The process was quite easy in hindsight. Just time consuming to collate the documents, and a bit stressful.

We both met and lived in Singapore, we are the same age and religion.

In terms of evidence, we just supplied 10 photos, 2 stat decs from family and a couple of emails.


----------



## ardale4ever

cyopk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would just like to share our prospective marriage visa (300) timeline so far:
> 
> Submitted at VFS: 17th March 2015
> Received by Australian Embassy in Manila: 18th March 2015
> Embassy Requested Medicals: 14th April 2015
> 
> We are currently still waiting for any new updates and just curious to know how others are progressing. It would be great to hear. Good luck to everyone and will post updates if we receive any news.


Hello...just want to know the progress of your application as of today.. Here's my timeline:

May 19, 2015 --- Date Submitted @ VFS makati
June 3, 205 ---- received acknowledgement from Embassy. medical request & NSO request
June 04, 2015 ---- NSO requested online
June 10, 2015 ----Medical Exam

So, as of now, i think i am just waiting for the assignment of my CO and expecting NBI request (though i already scheduled myself to get NBI on the first week of July so that if they will ask, its ready already) and other docs is any..Am really hoping that i will be granted this December so that I can start the year 2016 with my fiance..


----------



## ellirea108

BobbyCrisp said:


> The process was quite easy in hindsight. Just time consuming to collate the documents, and a bit stressful.
> 
> We both met and lived in Singapore, we are the same age and religion.
> 
> In terms of evidence, we just supplied 10 photos, 2 stat decs from family and a couple of emails.


Oh wow, just a few photos. I've been checking my photo collection pdfs again and again and been bothered whether the more photos the better, or if it actually annoys them if they receive too many :s
I guess less evidence is needed if you were living together? In my case my fiancé has only come to visit a few times, so we haven't really been living together. But then again the point of doing this application is for us to live together haha


----------



## BobbyCrisp

ellirea108 said:


> Oh wow, just a few photos. I've been checking my photo collection pdfs again and again and been bothered whether the more photos the better, or if it actually annoys them if they receive too many :s
> I guess less evidence is needed if you were living together? In my case my fiancé has only come to visit a few times, so we haven't really been living together. But then again the point of doing this application is for us to live together haha


We didnt really have much else.

As we were living in the same country, it was hard to prove the relationship, because we saw eachother alot so we didnt email eachother, there were no Skype logs, and no flight tickets. All we really had were photos, and we didn't think there would be a difference in giving the Embassy 10 or 100.


----------



## bebecait

Congrats Bobby!

May I know who your Co please? I've been waiting for 6 months so far. Last email from immi states that my papers are on its final stage


----------



## BobbyCrisp

bebecait said:


> Congrats Bobby!
> 
> May I know who your Co please? I've been waiting for 6 months so far. Last email from immi states that my papers are on its final stage


Only ever received the one email from them. Don't know the persons last name, but it was a female name starting with M


----------



## caturish

Hi all,

I was wondering if there are PMV Applications approved that were lodged December 2014? 
Also, is PMV affected by the quota that will make applicants wait till July for releasing?

Great thread here guys. Keep it coming!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Application Type*: Online (ImmiAccount)
*Application Date*: 28December2014
*From Country*: Philippines
*Medicals Submitted*: 28December2014
*Police checks Submitted*: March2015
*Case Officer Assigned*: 15April2015
*Visa Granted*: STILL WAITING
*Arrival date*: STILL WAITING


----------



## pkbeanie

Hello Cat,
From what I have read, haven't seen any Dec 2014 apps for 309/300 approved as yet.
There are no official quota's, just staged monthly approvals, so it may be a wait 'til the 1st July, we will know when we get there.
Would be nice to think we may be one of the lucky ones, with a 5.5 month approval, I believe they do happen, but probably August will be earliest for Dec 2014 apps.
Cheers


----------



## caturish

pkbeanie said:


> Hello Cat,
> From what I have read, haven't seen any Dec 2014 apps for 309/300 approved as yet.
> There are no official quota's, just staged monthly approvals, so it may be a wait 'til the 1st July, we will know when we get there.
> Would be nice to think we may be one of the lucky ones, with a 5.5 month approval, I believe they do happen, but probably August will be earliest for Dec 2014 apps.
> Cheers


August sure sounds nice. Well we'll keep you posted. Thanks for your reply PKBEANIE!


----------



## LadyMamba

BobbyCrisp said:


> PMV approved today.
> 
> We lodged our application in 9 October 2014. This was a complete application including health check.
> 
> On 31 March 2015 was the first contact we ever received from the Manila office. They requested a Singapore police check (as applicant had worked there for over a year) and a new CENOMAR to be delivered straight to their office, not via us.
> 
> Provided these requested documents on 23 May 2015, PMV approved on 10 June 2015.
> 
> In all, it was 8 months and 1 day


Wow congrats!! did you guys apply online?


----------



## BobbyCrisp

LadyMamba said:


> Wow congrats!! did you guys apply online?


No, we submitted a paper application at VFS in Singapore, as we were both living and working there at the time.

Our application was sent to the Manila office for processing however.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

So, now that we have the PMV, once we get married, what do we have to apply for? Do we have to pay another charge too?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

BobbyCrisp said:


> So, now that we have the PMV, once we get married, what do we have to apply for? Do we have to pay another charge too?


Once you are in Australia and married you will apply for the 2 stage 820/801 onshore partner visa.

Currently the fee for that is an additional $1145.

There has been no mention is this will change on 1st Jul along with the other rampant gouging of partner visa applicants.


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi Bobby,
yes we gotta pay another 2,000+ AUD for the SV


----------



## BobbyCrisp

Can anyone recommend the right visa for this situation:

With my fiance's PMV approved, we will be getting married and lodging next visa shortly, 820/801. However, we want to bring her sister to Australia also. However, she is not "dependent" as she has a job in Philippines and is married. She also has many other siblings. She is low skilled. What visa will get her to Australia to be able to work and live?


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Bobby,
Firstly, have you both finished working in Singapore , or you will shortly, prior to the marriage which you must do in Australia and then apply for the 820/801.
Cheers


----------



## BobbyCrisp

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Bobby,
> Firstly, have you both finished working in Singapore , or you will shortly, prior to the marriage which you must do in Australia and then apply for the 820/801.
> Cheers


We both finished working in Singapore in November 2014. I moved back to Australia to work, and she came with me on a 6 month tourist visa. In May 2015 she went back to Philippines as the PMV decision was ready. She is returning to Australia next week after the CFO seminar


----------



## pkbeanie

OK, well you start organising a wedding is your next step.
The likelihood of you getting any visa for the sister, is a visitor visa for 3-6 months, staged around the wedding date.
Until such time as you have lodged your 820/801 after the marriage, then it will be some 6-12 months, then a further wait of roughly 18month to 2 years, for the 801 to be approved. 
At this time your wife will have Permanent Residency, then you may start looking at ways to get other family members out under Family/Study visa's.
Unless she can prove dependency for any of the siblings, realistically, your options are limited, for at least 3 years.


----------



## aussiesteve

BobbyCrisp said:


> Can anyone recommend the right visa for this situation:
> 
> With my fiance's PMV approved, we will be getting married and lodging next visa shortly, 820/801. However, we want to bring her sister to Australia also. However, she is not "dependent" as she has a job in Philippines and is married. She also has many other siblings. She is low skilled. What visa will get her to Australia to be able to work and live?


Without sounding rude the chance of getting her sister a permanent visa based on the evidence you have provided is nil.
Even highly skilled applicants from the Philippines find it difficult to obtain a visa.
If the sisters husband has a skill then there may be a slim chance but dont bank on it.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

pkbeanie said:


> OK, well you start organising a wedding is your next step.
> The likelihood of you getting any visa for the sister, is a visitor visa for 3-6 months, staged around the wedding date.
> Until such time as you have lodged your 820/801 after the marriage, then it will be some 6-12 months, then a further wait of roughly 18month to 2 years, for the 801 to be approved.
> At this time your wife will have Permanent Residency, then you may start looking at ways to get other family members out under Family/Study visa's.
> Unless she can prove dependency for any of the siblings, realistically, your options are limited, for at least 3 years.


Perhaps the best option is to get her here on a Student Visa until my wife becomes PR, and then we can work on something permanent


----------



## Maggie-May24

Her sister would need to apply for a skilled visa. If she isn't skilled, it's not likely she would have any visa options other than perhaps visitor visa (on which she cannot work).


----------



## pkbeanie

Bobby, You are bringing your fiancé out so the both of you can get married.
You may be able to get some family out here on tourist visa's for the wedding.

Students visa's are not a walk in the park either. No doubt, based on the low skilled job the sister has, she isn't rolling in dosh. A course would have to be something that is not available to her in Philippines, where it would be a fraction of the cost if it was available. So you and the new wife would be up for some substantial money, covering visa's , tuition and living expenses for the sister, not to mention probably covering her lost income which provides for the husband and/or kids left behind.

I suggest you get your marriage and new life together sorted, before even contemplating the sister and other siblings desires.


----------



## aussiesteve

pkbeanie said:


> Bobby, You are bringing your fiancé out so the both of you can get married.
> You may be able to get some family out here on tourist visa's for the wedding.
> 
> Students visa's are not a walk in the park either. No doubt, based on the low skilled job the sister has, she isn't rolling in dosh. A course would have to be something that is not available to her in Philippines, where it would be a fraction of the cost if it was available. So you and the new wife would be up for some substantial money, covering visa's , tuition and living expenses for the sister, not to mention probably covering her lost income which provides for the husband and/or kids left behind.
> 
> I suggest you get your marriage and new life together sorted, before even contemplating the sister and other siblings desires.


Great advice!


----------



## thehuntressinc

Hello All,

I just want to say that finally I got my visa grant notice today!!! This is such a blessing! The wait is seriously killing me but finally it's here. Thank you for this forum. It helped me a lot during my application processing. For everyone else who are still waiting, do not lose hope! 

Visa application: August 9, 2014
Medicals submitted: April 7, 2015
Visa grant: June 17, 2015
Application: via online


----------



## ellirea108

thehuntressinc said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just want to say that finally I got my visa grant notice today!!! This is such a blessing! The wait is seriously killing me but finally it's here. Thank you for this forum. It helped me a lot during my application processing. For everyone else who are still waiting, do not lose hope!
> 
> Visa application: August 9, 2014
> Medicals submitted: April 7, 2015
> Visa grant: June 17, 2015
> Application: via online


That's great news, congratulations! 
Just wondering why it took you so long to submit your medicals after you lodged your application?


----------



## thehuntressinc

ellirea108 said:


> That's great news, congratulations!
> Just wondering why it took you so long to submit your medicals after you lodged your application?


Hehe it was my mistake. I was waiting to hear from immigration to let me know whether i can proceed with medicals.


----------



## pkbeanie

Congrats the H
More movement out of Manila. Good to hear!!!!
Best of luck for the future.


----------



## thehuntressinc

pkbeanie said:


> Congrats the H
> More movement out of Manila. Good to hear!!!!
> Best of luck for the future.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## thehuntressinc

Hello,

I'd like to ask a question for anyone who has a CFO sticker already. Is there normally a long queue at the CFO office? Do i have to prebook for the session schedules?


----------



## pkbeanie

My understanding is you can just roll up on the day, but like most things in Manila, prepare for an almost all day event. If you don't live Luzon, I believe you can book an appointment for day to suit.


----------



## thehuntressinc

pkbeanie said:


> My understanding is you can just roll up on the day, but like most things in Manila, prepare for an almost all day event. If you don't live Luzon, I believe you can book an appointment for day to suit.


Ahhh got it thanks! I'm just a bit worried cos there's limited slots per schedule. Only 15 slots and only happens 2x a week.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

thehuntressinc said:


> Ahhh got it thanks! I'm just a bit worried cos there's limited slots per schedule. Only 15 slots and only happens 2x a week.


CFO is appointment only now.

You must pre register to be lectured about evil foreigners.

CFO ONLINE GCP APPOINTMENT


----------



## pkbeanie

Thanks for that PMD, will let the wife know, considering it takes 5 weeks to get a passport appointment, I bet they manage to turn this into a long drawn out process, and double the fee for the privilege.
Wonder why the site have a drop down " Country" option for the origin of your partner, so they set the fee according to how much they think you can pay.


----------



## ellirea108

thehuntressinc said:


> Hehe it was my mistake. I was waiting to hear from immigration to let me know whether i can proceed with medicals.


Ehh really? I thought that's what you're supposed to do--wait for them to request for medicals from you since you'll need some reference number from them?


----------



## thehuntressinc

ellirea108 said:


> Ehh really? I thought that's what you're supposed to do--wait for them to request for medicals from you since you'll need some reference number from them?


Well when you lodge online, there's a button to generate an information that you can bring for your medical exam. It contains the reference number already.


----------



## thehuntressinc

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> CFO is appointment only now.
> 
> You must pre register to be lectured about evil foreigners.
> 
> CFO ONLINE GCP APPOINTMENT


Thanks a lot PMD! Very helpful!


----------



## ellirea108

thehuntressinc said:


> Well when you lodge online, there's a button to generate an information that you can bring for your medical exam. It contains the reference number already.


I see, thank you for that info.


----------



## 26777

Hi do anyone know what kind of documents and evidence do i need to collect after the applicant's visa is granted? He applied for partner visa defacto subclass 309/100. So right now he is on temporary visa then after 2 years he should be granted a permanent visa depending on the evidence of our relationship.
Much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## pkbeanie

Nice to see the Manila Embassy has updated the dates of processing records.

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## LadyMamba

thehuntressinc said:


> Well when you lodge online, there's a button to generate an information that you can bring for your medical exam. It contains the reference number already.


Hello thehuntressinc,

First of all congratulations on the visa grant!! 
I have a question, where is that button you're referring to about generating information for the medicals? Because I lodged online and I haven't seen that..


----------



## ellirea108

LadyMamba said:


> Hello thehuntressinc,
> 
> First of all congratulations on the visa grant!!
> I have a question, where is that button you're referring to about generating information for the medicals? Because I lodged online and I haven't seen that..


It's the button below the supporting documents list when you submitted and paid for your application. I think it says "Get Health Details" or something like that. The first time I saw that page and noticed that button I clicked it but nothing came out so I thought there's nothing with that button but after huntress pointed out that there's a button, I tried clicking it again and voila! Something came out haha. Maybe it was just my internet connection back then or it really displays nothing initially--like the embassy hasn't pre-reviewed the application yet. Just a guess.


----------



## BobbyCrisp

My partner just did her CFO seminar.

We made an appointment online as spots are limited. Just some advice regarding documents they ask for but weren't on the list to tell us:

- birth certificates for each person
- passport copy
- cenomar maybe


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi guys, My fiance (sponsor) is itching to call up the embassy to follow up our PMV application. We're just on our 2nd month waiting, already done with everything. It is just some of his mates were convincing him to call up coz they believe it'll help us for an easy approval(?) they knew someone approved theirs for just 3 months. He's really aiming for the 3 "8's" wedding date! (August 8,2015) is it really a good idea calling them up or it'll make our application on their least priority as it could annoy them for all these visa follow ups? I'm telling him it wasnt a good idea but he do believe his mates more!


----------



## council

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys, My fiance (sponsor) is itching to call up the embassy to follow up our PMV application. We're just on our 2nd month waiting, already done with everything. It is just some of his mates were convincing him to call up coz they believe it'll help us for an easy approval(?) they knew someone approved theirs for just 3 months. He's really aiming for the 3 "8's" wedding date! (August 8,2015) is it really a good idea calling them up or it'll make our application on their least priority as it could annoy them for all these visa follow ups? I'm telling him it wasnt a good idea but he do believe his mates more!


Best to wait.

Following-up too often (or too early) might just annoy the CO. They have other papers filed earlier to deal with so let them do their job.

Besides, it's not even halfway through the processing times.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi guys, My fiance (sponsor) is itching to call up the embassy to follow up our PMV application. We're just on our 2nd month waiting, already done with everything. It is just some of his mates were convincing him to call up coz they believe it'll help us for an easy approval(?) they knew someone approved theirs for just 3 months. He's really aiming for the 3 "8's" wedding date! (August 8,2015) is it really a good idea calling them up or it'll make our application on their least priority as it could annoy them for all these visa follow ups? I'm telling him it wasnt a good idea but he do believe his mates more!


Hahahaha, how sweet...I am also a fan of that, i suggested to my fiance the 8-8-16 wedding date...But he said weather is not very good by aug and its monday, not a good day for the guests..Anyways, i think its not possible the aug approval..phils has an ave processing time of 6-9months...I just wished you to be one of those few who got lucky to be approved in less than 6 mos...


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Rubi
From your posts, you appear to have lodged in early May 2015.
Suggest you convince your fiancé to change the date.
Hope no money has been spent for your wedding on that date?

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/41017-spousal-defacto-pmv-visas-philippines-204.html

It would appear your file hasn't been touched yet!!!


----------



## firemansam

I would be more aiming for the 9-12 months, 6-8 is possible but i would think that there are more that take longer than those that are granted at that stage.
6 months for you would be around the October i am guessing? So for your own peace of mind i would be putting the August wedding to bed unless you are happy for your application to change to the 309 then i would say go for it.


----------



## iamrubi827

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Rubi
> From your posts, you appear to have lodged in early May 2015.
> Suggest you convince your fiancé to change the date.
> Hope no money has been spent for your wedding on that date?
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/41017-spousal-defacto-pmv-visas-philippines-204.html
> 
> It would appear your file hasn't been touched yet!!!


We have actually just paid the celebrant, our wedding clothes & wedding rings! LOL We have agreed on the "3 Lucky 8" wedding date when we discussing everything last early 2014 and i didn't knew he still chose to put the date when he filed our NOIM this early 2015! I told him it was impossible for us to get wed on the said date as we lodged our PMV just last May 4...but he's really optimistic we'll gonna hit it! he hates me everytime I said we wont. I just hope I'll convince him more not to message the embassy again coz he said he already did! OMG.


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> Hahahaha, how sweet...I am also a fan of that, i suggested to my fiance the 8-8-16 wedding date...But he said weather is not very good by aug and its monday, not a good day for the guests..Anyways, i think its not possible the aug approval..phils has an ave processing time of 6-9months...I just wished you to be one of those few who got lucky to be approved in less than 6 mos...


Oh yes, he really is! Well, atleast someone's here gotta understand his eagerness! LOL I just dont wanna sound being "contra" on his positivity but I'm really hoping he'll gonna listen to all your advises here to better wait, wait, and just wait... haaayyy...


----------



## firemansam

I think he is in for a huge disappointment, the chances of your visa being approved within 4 months is very very low. All that will happen is if you arent granted by that time is you will be asked to submit an amended NOIM with a new date as i believe they wont issue your visa with an expired NOIM.

Your other choice is to apply for a tourist visa (assuming your getting married in Australia) the go through with your wedding then notifying DIBP and changing your visa after to the 309 partner visa.


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> We have actually just paid the celebrant, our wedding clothes & wedding rings! LOL We have agreed on the "3 Lucky 8" wedding date when we discussing everything last early 2014 and i didn't knew he still chose to put the date when he filed our NOIM this early 2015! I told him it was impossible for us to get wed on the said date as we lodged our PMV just last May 4...but he's really optimistic we'll gonna hit it! he hates me everytime I said we wont. I just hope I'll convince him more not to message the embassy again coz he said he already did! OMG.


Maybe it might be worthwhile getting him to read through the forum. Manila is one of the few embassies that are pretty consitent in their time frame, unfortunately for you it is 8 to 9 months, which wont meet your plans, but dont worry your Noim is good for 18 months.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

LadyMamba said:


> Hello thehuntressinc,
> 
> First of all congratulations on the visa grant!!
> I have a question, where is that button you're referring to about generating information for the medicals? Because I lodged online and I haven't seen that..





BobbyCrisp said:


> My partner just did her CFO seminar.
> 
> We made an appointment online as spots are limited. Just some advice regarding documents they ask for but weren't on the list to tell us:
> 
> - birth certificates for each person
> - passport copy
> - cenomar maybe


 in addition, you should know your fiance's middle name. It is different from the second name. Also, bring a picturbe of your fiance. It doesn't matter if it is in your phone. They have asked those when I have my CFO.


----------



## andomur

Congratulations! Such a long wait but it's worth it! cheers!


----------



## andomur

thehuntressinc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to ask a question for anyone who has a CFO sticker already. Is there normally a long queue at the CFO office? Do i have to prebook for the session schedules?


Nope! It's not a long queue. My partner just went there directly. Just be on time since it's only from 2pm-4pm. The only long queue I definitely know is the traffic! Hah! Cheers!


----------



## andomur

ardale4ever said:


> Hello...just want to know the progress of your application as of today.. Here's my timeline:
> 
> May 19, 2015 --- Date Submitted @ VFS makati
> June 3, 205 ---- received acknowledgement from Embassy. medical request & NSO request
> June 04, 2015 ---- NSO requested online
> June 10, 2015 ----Medical Exam
> 
> So, as of now, i think i am just waiting for the assignment of my CO and expecting NBI request (though i already scheduled myself to get NBI on the first week of July so that if they will ask, its ready already) and other docs is any..Am really hoping that i will be granted this December so that I can start the year 2016 with my fiance..


Hi there!
You really need the NBI clearance. The immigration will really check on it. Also, you can use it for work employment here in aussie.  Actually, it is really advisable to submit all docs when you applied it. VFS should have told you that because that's part of their work if am not mistaken.


----------



## Romulus

G'day all. What's the time line for PMV300's at the moment? My wife's was done in 5 months (Mar 13 - Aug 13).


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Waiting for embassy to tell you what they need like NBI clearance which should be submitted at once will only prolong your waiting time. (In my observation) when I was applying, I never waited for them to asked me anything. I have submitted everything I know is part of my application. It made me feel better knowing I have done my part.


----------



## thehuntressinc

andomur said:


> Nope! It's not a long queue. My partner just went there directly. Just be on time since it's only from 2pm-4pm. The only long queue I definitely know is the traffic! Hah! Cheers!


I got my CFO sticker  i went there last thursday (June 25, 2015). The counseling session was like 2-7PM! When originally as stated on their site was supposedly until 5 PM only. Anyway, i'm just glad i'm done with it. In my opinion, it would be best to wait for your VISA grant notice before proceeding to CFO because you'll get the sticker same day only. If you don't have the ViSA yet, they won't put the sticker on. So you still have to go back.


----------



## ardale4ever

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Waiting for embassy to tell you what they need like NBI clearance which should be submitted at once will only prolong your waiting time. (In my observation) when I was applying, I never waited for them to asked me anything. I have submitted everything I know is part of my application. It made me feel better knowing I have done my part.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am planning to submit my nbi this week even if not yet requested ..i didnt include it in my application coz i want to preserve its validity and i know i will need only less than a day to get it once they ask me already..
> But yeah,i decided to submit it this week,just got it yesterday..been more than a month since i applied..


----------



## pkbeanie

My Wife attended the CFO seminar on Monday. Seems you are allocated a counsellor based upon what country your partner is from. There was only 2 in her group It went from 2 - 5.15pm. She had completed the online questionaire form, however they issue another questionaire form on the day, which was a little different, but she was able to text for correct answers, so its not a test!!!
Seems it really is a seminar preparing for Australian culture and other aspects.
Cost was 400 peso.

Hopefully a visa grant in July!!!

Our next dilemma , what airline to use, Cebu Pacific out of Clark and a night in Singapore sounds good!!!!
.


----------



## aussiesteve

pkbeanie said:


> My Wife attended the CFO seminar on Monday. Seems you are allocated a counsellor based upon what country your partner is from. There was only 2 in her group It went from 2 - 5.15pm. She had completed the online questionaire form, however they issue another questionaire form on the day, which was a little different, but she was able to text for correct answers, so its not a test!!!
> Seems it really is a seminar preparing for Australian culture and other aspects.
> Cost was 400 peso.
> 
> Hopefully a visa grant in July!!!
> 
> Our next dilemma , what airline to use, Cebu Pacific out of Clark and a night in Singapore sounds good!!!!
> .


Just wondering if the counselors have had any practical experience living in Australia? 
My wife said that it was a total waste of time!


----------



## pkbeanie

My wife said it was interesting but made her feel guilty,they seem to imply 18 year olds in Australia are set loose to fend for themselves, with no financial support.
Yeah right, !!!!!

Also gave a Filipino case study of lady who once she got to Australia, her partner gave up work, and she was sent out to work, to support him, stuff like that. So educates them should they be abused when they get here, they have support from other avenues.

I guess that's where the " Warning of Evil Foreigner" tag that I think PurpleMonkeyDishwasher uses from time to time evolved from. lol

Its July 1st, where are the GRANTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

pkbeanie said:


> Also gave a Filipino case study of lady who once she got to Australia, her partner gave up work, and she was sent out to work, to support him, stuff like that.


Yeah - I suggested that but my wife wouldn't have a bar of it. 

We applied for her 820/801 on 29th June and she got her Medicare number today - so progressing nicely.


----------



## clgb.21

Good day to all!

I would just like to ask some questions. I hope someone could help me with my enquiry. Thank you!

I've already submitted my online application for PMV last June 12 and just waiting now for a CO to be assigned to me. I did a decision ready application wherein I already submitted my medical and police clearance together with my application and other requirements/proofs.

Now, my fiance wants me to visit him in Australia and have a short holiday there. My question is, will it be okay to apply for TV while my PMV is still processing? Will there be any possible problems or delay that might happen to my PMV application if I apply for TV? 

Thank you so much for your help. God Bless us all!


----------



## aussiesteve

clgb.21 said:


> Good day to all!
> 
> I would just like to ask some questions. I hope someone could help me with my enquiry. Thank you!
> 
> I've already submitted my online application for PMV last June 12 and just waiting now for a CO to be assigned to me. I did a decision ready application wherein I already submitted my medical and police clearance together with my application and other requirements/proofs.
> 
> Now, my fiance wants me to visit him in Australia and have a short holiday there. My question is, will it be okay to apply for TV while my PMV is still processing? Will there be any possible problems or delay that might happen to my PMV application if I apply for TV?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. God Bless us all!


No there should be no problem at all. The fact that you have applied for a PMV may assist you in getting a visitor visa. Unfortunately getting a tourist visa from the Philippines is a very hit and miss proposition and you need all the help you can get.
Don't forget to let your CO know if you do come to Australia as they will require you to leave before they can issue your visa.


----------



## pkbeanie

Blessed morning to you, CLGB.21,
A Tourist Visa application will have no adverse affect on your PMV.
Simply frame your TV exactly as the guidelines stipulate.
So basically, make no mention of your desire to be with fiancé while you wait for a PMV, you must be seen as a genuine tourist.


----------



## clgb.21

aussiesteve said:


> No there should be no problem at all. The fact that you have applied for a PMV may assist you in getting a visitor visa. Unfortunately getting a tourist visa from the Philippines is a very hit and miss proposition and you need all the help you can get.
> Don't forget to let your CO know if you do come to Australia as they will require you to leave before they can issue your visa.


Thank you aussiesteve for a quick response. 

I was just scared that this might cause delays in my PMV application. I've already been to Australia several times before so I hope it will still be easy to apply TV just like before.

I haven't been assigned any CO yet but will take note of your advice to let them know about my visit in Australia once I've been assigned to one.

Again, thank you so much  More powers to you!


----------



## clgb.21

pkbeanie said:


> Blessed morning to you, CLGB.21,
> A Tourist Visa application will have no adverse affect on your PMV.
> Simply frame your TV exactly as the guidelines stipulate.
> So basically, make no mention of your desire to be with fiancé while you wait for a PMV, you must be seen as a genuine tourist.


Hello pkbeanie! 

Thank you for your quick response.

Will there be a problem in case I will mention my fiance in my TV application? He will be the one sponsoring me with this visa and I plan to stay with him throughout the duration of my stay in Australia if I will be given the TV.

My intention of going to Australia is just to see and visit him. We haven't seen each other for almost 6 months now and I just wanted to be with him at least for 3 months.

Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## aussiesteve

clgb.21 said:


> Thank you aussiesteve for a quick response.
> 
> I was just scared that this might cause delays in my PMV application. I've already been to Australia several times before so I hope it will still be easy to apply TV just like before.
> 
> I haven't been assigned any CO yet but will take note of your advice to let them know about my visit in Australia once I've been assigned to one.
> 
> Again, thank you so much  More powers to you!


Good Luck!


----------



## pkbeanie

Cheers Cl , 
Its fine to mention him, as you say, he will be your sponsor, but just make sure to provide details as you have in previous TV apps.
You can refer to him as fiancé , but be clear not to dwell on just wanting to be with him, while waiting for PMV.
You are lucky you have been successful before with a TV, we failed on TV, so are still waiting on 309, so much so, that she will qualify for 100 Permanent Residence when final granted.


----------



## clgb.21

pkbeanie said:


> Cheers Cl ,
> Its fine to mention him, as you say, he will be your sponsor, but just make sure to provide details as you have in previous TV apps.
> You can refer to him as fiancé , but be clear not to dwell on just wanting to be with him, while waiting for PMV.
> You are lucky you have been successful before with a TV, we failed on TV, so are still waiting on 309, so much so, that she will qualify for 100 Permanent Residence when final granted.


Thank you so much for this informative and helpful response. Now I understand what you were trying to say before. I should just provide them enough evidence that I will only stay in Australia for 3 months and will assure that I will be going back when my visa expires.

Good luck on your visa application. I hope you'll be able to get the visa soon. I know the feeling of waiting and longing to be with our partners. More patience and the visa will come in perfect time


----------



## superalvin

Hello, 
I just want to know what i need to do in getting my wife from the Philippines.
I'm currently holding a Graduate visa (485) and i want to apply my wife as well. 
what form will i fill up and how long is the processing? 

Cheers!


----------



## ellirea108

Hello all, does anyone have any updates about which applications are being processed now? Also, how long does it usually take to have a CO assigned?


----------



## pkbeanie

Hello Ellirea
CO around 15weeks

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

As at 15 June , started processing 309 applications from 31 March, so would say they are at about apps lodged 21st April, this week.


----------



## ardale4ever

pkbeanie said:


> Hello Ellirea
> CO around 15weeks
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy
> 
> As at 15 June , started processing 309 applications from 31 March, so would say they are at about apps lodged 21st April, this week.


Hi beanie,

Is the 15weeks for partner visa? How about in PMV?


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Ardale, 
Not a lot of info n waiting times which differentiates between 309 and 300, but you certainly wouldn't expect to hear from a Manila CO much before 10 weeks.
My 15 weeks, incorporated Xmas/New year, so maybe on normal time that would be 13 weeks. 
Cheers pk


----------



## ardale4ever

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Ardale,
> Not a lot of info n waiting times which differentiates between 309 and 300, but you certainly wouldn't expect to hear from a Manila CO much before 10 weeks.
> My 15 weeks, incorporated Xmas/New year, so maybe on normal time that would be 13 weeks.
> Cheers pk


Thank you for that info beanie


----------



## ellirea108

Thank you pk, guess I'll be hearing from them by end of September or early October.

I ordered the NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR and I've received confirmation email from eCensus last June 23 that my documents have been dispatched to VFS, but I haven't received anything whether VFS received it already. I'd just hate to keep waiting and find out my documents haven't been delivered, so I hope there's a way to ask them this early.


----------



## ardale4ever

ellirea108 said:


> Thank you pk, guess I'll be hearing from them by end of September or early October.
> 
> I ordered the NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR and I've received confirmation email from eCensus last June 23 that my documents have been dispatched to VFS, but I haven't received anything whether VFS received it already. I'd just hate to keep waiting and find out my documents haven't been delivered, so I hope there's a way to ask them this early.


Hi Elli.,

You can call VFS, they have a way to know if your NSO already in Aus Embassy..Thats what I did..


----------



## ellirea108

Hi ardale, did you call the number written here? Australia Visa Information - Philippines - Contact Us


----------



## ardale4ever

ellirea108 said:


> Hi ardale, did you call the number written here? Australia Visa Information - Philippines - Contact Us


Hi elli..yep,i always use that # everytime i call VFS..its just easy to reach them..


----------



## ellirea108

ardale4ever said:


> Hi elli..yep,i always use that # everytime i call VFS..its just easy to reach them..


Thank you, that's glad to hear


----------



## ardale4ever

arsquare said:


> Did you recieve a letter from immigration that you need to send your birth certificate wherein NSO will directly mail your birth certicate to immigration office?
> 
> Usually this is where you know your CO's name.
> 
> You should make a follow up through email and see how you goes ... ask who your co and the status of your application.


Hi there..

How will I know my CO's name? The email i received that acknowledge my application with 3 attachments was sent by "Partner Visa Team"..


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi everyone?

Is it true that I can find who is my Case Officer from the email i received with the Acknowledgement, NSO request & Medical HAP ID for the medical exam? I checked the sender, Yours sincerely

Partner Visa Team

Visa and Immigration Office

Australian Embassy – Manila

...


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi everyone, i just wanna ask on behalf of my friend who has lodged her Spouse Visa application online... according to her she already got her HAP ID but nothing for the NSO as yet. Is that normal? Thanks guys!


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> Hi Elli.,
> 
> You can call VFS, they have a way to know if your NSO already in Aus Embassy..Thats what I did..


Hi, I applied my PMV online(June 3), and i ordered my NSO docs as well even tho they havent asked for it yet, but i already included a copy of them in my application online. im wondering if there will be no issue on this since they havent requested for it.

Thank you.


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> Hi, I applied my PMV online(June 3), and i ordered my NSO docs as well even tho they havent asked for it yet, but i already included a copy of them in my application online. im wondering if there will be no issue on this since they havent requested for it.
> 
> Thank you.


hi jhaddie.,

I guess there's no problem about it...But knowing you applied online and was more than a month ago, you're supposed to received already a request for NSO birth cert..


----------



## pkbeanie

G Day JHaddie,
Supply of documents at any time is fine. 
Only items with expiry dates may be requested again.
Due to a perceived view that fake documents are prevalent, providing sealed/stamped documents direct from NSO to Embassy is a requirement.
Similarly, medical reports should go direct from Clinic to Embassy.
Cheers


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> hi jhaddie.,
> 
> I guess there's no problem about it...But knowing you applied online and was more than a month ago, you're supposed to received already a request for NSO birth cert..


i got no request from them yet. No CO assigned yet too. i dont know if it's because i attached a scanned copy of my NSO docs online and those are enough. but just to make sure i still ordered NSO docs online since they only accept docs from NSO office.


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> i got no request from them yet. No CO assigned yet too. i dont know if it's because i attached a scanned copy of my NSO docs online and those are enough. but just to make sure i still ordered NSO docs online since they only accept docs from NSO office.


Hi, even if u included NSO copy in your application, they will still request for it bec they want to have a copy straight from the NSO office..


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi jhaddie,

We got our CO at 15 weeks, who made the request for the NSO originals and medicals, and an updated PC. ( Online app, using agent).

No 2 apps go the same procedure it would appear.


----------



## pkbeanie

Provided you have a receipt of your application and payment acknowledgement, assume they will contact you when they are good and ready.

And by all accounts written on here, contact is few and far between.


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> Hi, even if u included NSO copy in your application, they will still request for it bec they want to have a copy straight from the NSO office..


yes you are right. ecensus gave me a dispatch notice on June 8, hopefully it is already with the embassy.


----------



## jhaddie

pkbeanie said:


> Provided you have a receipt of your application and payment acknowledgement, assume they will contact you when they are good and ready.
> 
> And by all accounts written on here, contact is few and far between.


yup i got my acknowledgment right after i paid.hoping and waiting and will keep on doing it...


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> yes you are right. ecensus gave me a dispatch notice on June 8, hopefully it is already with the embassy.


For sure, its already delivered to the embassy, mine was delivered 2 days after the dispatched date..But u can call VFS to be sure..


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> For sure, its already delivered to the embassy, mine was delivered 2 days after the dispatched date..But u can call VFS to be sure..


i just called them, but they couldn't give me info that it is already with the embassy. the guy told me, once they receive the NSO docs, it will be delivered the next day.


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> i just called them, but they couldn't give me info that it is already with the embassy. the guy told me, once they receive the NSO docs, it will be delivered the next day.


Try to call again, others might have different answer..lol
When i called, i think she check their record if they received it and also called the person in the embassy who is incharge in receiving the NSO, when she didnt find the guy,she get my contact # and said she will call me after she will talk to him..But before the call ends, she got the answer from the embassy and told me that my NSO is in my files already....

So try again calling few times..hehehe


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> Try to call again, others might have different answer..lol
> When i called, i think she check their record if they received it and also called the person in the embassy who is incharge in receiving the NSO, when she didnt find the guy,she get my contact # and said she will call me after she will talk to him..But before the call ends, she got the answer from the embassy and told me that my NSO is in my files already....
> 
> So try again calling few times..hehehe


oh really...i will try calling again...thank you so much!


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> oh really...i will try calling again...thank you so much!


No worries, i think we applied NSO same time;


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> No worries, i think we applied NSO same time;


i have one more question...my fiance has a spanish name indicated in the certificate of citizenship but in his passport, IDs, etc he is using English name...from Mauricio to Maurice...

im just wondering if this will be a problem because he doesnt have any proof that he changed his name, since it is actually just a translation but not changing the name.

thank you.


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Jhaddie,
Your fiancé ( I am assuming) is the Australian citizen, so the issue of his true identity would have been sorted previously. It may be questioned, but he has previously been able to convince the DIBP that this is his ID. Suggest you use the name in the Citizenship certificate at all times.
Cheers pk


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> i have one more question...my fiance has a spanish name indicated in the certificate of citizenship but in his passport, IDs, etc he is using English name...from Mauricio to Maurice...
> 
> im just wondering if this will be a problem because he doesnt have any proof that he changed his name, since it is actually just a translation but not changing the name.
> 
> thank you.


and i think ur supposed to put it in the 40SP form, in Part A, #3


----------



## jhaddie

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Jhaddie,
> Your fiancé ( I am assuming) is the Australian citizen, so the issue of his true identity would have been sorted previously. It may be questioned, but he has previously been able to convince the DIBP that this is his ID. Suggest you use the name in the Citizenship certificate at all times.
> Cheers pk


tho we indicated it in our application.that it was just a translation.


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi JH, 
You are the main focus of the application. If the DIBP has an issue, they will ask for clarification. 
Any document that asks for alias and/or nicknames used.
On 40SP form, I guess you could have used Passport name at Part B Q 2, and citizenship document name a Q3, or Q4. That's about it. Or vice versa, provided both are mentioned.
Cheers pk


----------



## joy_j

hello. I applied our partner visa online last february. anyone here who has tried uploading new documents such as phone records and bank transfers as update of their application? is it wise to do that or just wait for my CO to contact me if he/she needs more proof of relationship? any ideas will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## travellor

If it's to your advantage then it would not hurt...otherwise im sure the CO will ask for them.....


----------



## Akrist

Hey guys,

In the last few months (since we submitted our visa) my (the sponsor) income has gone up significantly (about 40%, I wasn't far out of uni when we started and I've had a job change and a quick payrise since then). Should I report this to our CO, and how would I go about doing this?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Akrist,
There is no requirement to advise, as it is not a factor in the approval of a partner visa application.
There wasn't any requirement to state an income in the 40sp sponsor document.
Cheers pk


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi everyone, its me again...
I just talked with Filipino lawyer here and she just informed me that I and my (divorced) Aussie partner can actually get married here in the Phils though their previous marriage is not annuled here yet. Is there anybody here who has been in the same situation with us and been married successfully without any hassle in the run especially with those legal and immigration stuffs to be exact. Btw, I am a PMV applicant waiting for 2 months now... Thanks heaps!


----------



## chicken999

Why would u get married when u are waiting on a pmv to be approved? If u marry u will have to change the application to a partner visa and unless your partner is going to live with u there for a good amount of time, how will u supply the higher amount if evidence required. Just be patient and wait. Marry once your pmv is approved


----------



## iamrubi827

Yes Chicken999, what i meant was we'll still gonna wait for the approval of our PMV and instead of getting married in Australia, we'll gonna do it here in the Phils instead. (Gotta enter Oz first then fly back here for the wedding) Coz we thought before lodging my visa, we cannot get married here because of Annulment issue.. And luckily I got to talk with a lawyer here and she said can do it here.


----------



## LadyMamba

ardale4ever said:


> Try to call again, others might have different answer..lol
> When i called, i think she check their record if they received it and also called the person in the embassy who is incharge in receiving the NSO, when she didnt find the guy,she get my contact # and said she will call me after she will talk to him..But before the call ends, she got the answer from the embassy and told me that my NSO is in my files already....
> 
> So try again calling few times..hehehe


Ohhh are we supposed to call? Because I didn't check with VFS lol. But we applied online. How am I supposed to know if my NSO documents have been received?


----------



## LadyMamba

pkbeanie said:


> Hi jhaddie,
> 
> We got our CO at 15 weeks, who made the request for the NSO originals and medicals, and an updated PC. ( Online app, using agent).
> 
> No 2 apps go the same procedure it would appear.


Hi pkbeanie,

How did you know that they've received your NSO Docs? I requested for mine through ecensus straight away after lodging.. And no updates on my immiaccount yet. We applied online too. We have no CO yet.


----------



## pkbeanie

We asked for / and received confirmations from NSO and Clinic that documents had been despatched.

We are given 28 days to comply from Embassy request, so they did not advise any further action needed.

That was April for a 6 May deadline, and my agent has just recently 3July, asked if there is any further requirements, as yet, NO reply.


----------



## ardale4ever

LadyMamba said:


> Ohhh are we supposed to call? Because I didn't check with VFS lol. But we applied online. How am I supposed to know if my NSO documents have been received?


Hi ladymamba...yeah,i just want to be sure that my NSO was received by them thats why i called..since the address of the receiver is VFS,i ask them if they received already..and they can check in their system as well as in the embassy if docs have received already..


----------



## ellirea108

pkbeanie said:


> Hello Ellirea
> CO around 15weeks
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy
> 
> As at 15 June , started processing 309 applications from 31 March, so would say they are at about apps lodged 21st April, this week.




Checked the website and they're still on 31 March for partner visas


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Ellirea,
They only update that page every 3-4 months.
Its 5 weeks since that was updated, so 5 weeks at where they were at (31March), suggests they are processing new 309/300 at week commencing 4th May.
Carrying that forward, you should expect to have your app assigned a CO around week commencing 31st August. 
That's 11 weeks, so maybe we can all take some heart out of this, by saying they have brought forward processing by 4 weeks, compared with the speed of processing at start of the year.
When we see grants getting approved, we may be able to determine whether they have actually improved processing times at all.
Cheers pk


----------



## ellirea108

pk, they updated it as of 20 July. And I think it's been more than a month since someone got a grant in this thread. Or they're just not saying lol. Or the people getting granted aren't in this forum, idk.
Anyway I just passed my first month of waiting so yeah I still got lots more to go.


----------



## pkbeanie

Sorry El, I misunderstood your post, as I knew the last update was dated 2nd March, with info on 309's at week commencing 9th Feb, it was not updated again until 15th June. I know that the Child visa' were behind the partner visa's then. Now the child visa's are ahead of Partner. 
Not sure how they can be processing Citizenship by decent at 25July2015 , when it is only 21st.
Maybe there is some typo/misinformation in that update, and they forgot to update the 309 date!!!
cheers pk


----------



## ellirea108

No worries pk. Lol I checked again now and yeah why is it 25 July? It was 15 June when I took the screenshot of that last night. Someone's been tripping on the website xD


----------



## joy_j

They updated it last July 20. The date for Partner visa has not changed in one month? I am on my 4th month waiting and I am getting anxious that visa processing is getting longer and longer.


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Joy,

Did you lodge before or after the 31 March?

Have you had a CO allocated?

Cheers pk


----------



## joy_j

i lodged mine last feb 27 thru online immiaccount. Does that mean they have allocated a CO to my case? My husband emailed them last June and they said my case is in progress but no CO has been mentioned.


----------



## pkbeanie

Due to fake docs being prevalent in Philippines, have you had a request for Medicals and NSO, docs yet?, as they are usually requested to be sent direct from Agency/Clinics.


----------



## joy_j

pkbeanie said:


> Due to fake docs being prevalent in Philippines, have you had a request for Medicals and NSO, docs yet?, as they are usually requested to be sent direct from Agency/Clinics.


Yes I'm done with the Medicals 1st week of March. NSO documents have been requested online and NSO said they have delivered them directly to the embassy last March too. I have also included my NBI clearance on my submitted documents which will expire on December. Some say that the CO will not contact the applicant if they do not need additional documents?


----------



## ellirea108

joy_j said:


> They updated it last July 20. The date for Partner visa has not changed in one month? I am on my 4th month waiting and I am getting anxious that visa processing is getting longer and longer.


Yes it's 31 March since their update last June.


----------



## joy_j

pkbeanie 

yes i am done with my medicals last march, NSO docs were already requested online directly delivered to embassy. I have also submitted my NBI clearance which will expire on December. Do you think I already have a CO?


----------



## pkbeanie

Hello Joy,
You would no doubt have a CO allocated by now. The response received by your husband, suggests it is "moving forward" as they say.
I would think the date supplied as at 20JULY , is a misprint, as they are effectively saying they haven't opened a case for 5 weeks.
The last update prior to 15th June , was early March, so for them to update again on 20th July, hopefully means they will do it more frequently now.
The only excuse for not processing any new 309's for 5 weeks, would be that they were busy processing existing cases. 
But there doesn't appear to have been a rush of Grants this month.
Cheers


----------



## joy_j

Hello pkbeanie. Thank you so much for taking time replying. it is a great help to hear from people who are familiar with the process since we cannot directly ask the embassy for answers.
I do hope we to hear a bulk of grants next month. I have heard of three applicants of PMV and Spouse visas on their 14th to 16th month of waiting and a few on their 12th month. Makes me anxious big time.


----------



## pkbeanie

I don't like the sound of that, that doesn't give anyone much hope for a fast turnaround.
We applied 23 Dec , so are a little ahead of you, So tomorrow is 7 months.


----------



## clgb.21

Hello everyone!

Can someone pls tell me what is the email address of Australian Immigration here in Philippines? I applied TV thru immiaccount (online) and I would just like to check the status of my application. According to them, the best way to contact is through email. Thanks a lot and good luck to all my co-applicants


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Contact Us - Australian Embassy


----------



## clgb.21

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Contact Us - Australian Embassy


Thank you PurpleMonkeyDishwasher


----------



## pkbeanie

Good luck CLGB, with getting a reply.

Let us know how long It does take, for TV, or the reply.

I am weighing up whether to apply for a TV for the wife, we hit 7 months today on 309.

Its 21 days, since our agent sent an email, and she hasn't got a reply yet. 

Cheers pk


----------



## clgb.21

pkbeanie said:


> Good luck CLGB, with getting a reply.
> 
> Let us know how long It does take, for TV, or the reply.
> 
> I am weighing up whether to apply for a TV for the wife, we hit 7 months today on 309.
> 
> Its 21 days, since our agent sent an email, and she hasn't got a reply yet.
> 
> Cheers pk


Thanks PK! 

Why don't you guys apply for TV while waiting for the 309 result? Good luck to your wife's visa application too!

I just have a question, if i apply TV online, does it go to Australian Immigration here in Philippines or the one in Australia?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkbeanie

You are in Philippines, so it will be processed by Manila.

PS, There was a case on here, where a lady had a 309 app awaiting decision, and was in Oz on a TV, she was advised to leave Australia, as decision was pending so she left, and was back in PH for over 7 weeks, still waiting.

cheers pk


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi Pkbeanie,

So it is not really a good idea to apply for a TV while waiting for a partner visa approval? 7 months waiting after the advise of the case officer to come back for a pending PV decision is quite long! We're planning to lodge a TV application in October (which will be my 5th month waiting for my PMV) so i can go with my fiance back in Oz after his holiday here in November so we could spend Christmas together just in case...


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi Pkbeanie, So it is not really a good idea to apply for a TV while waiting for a partner visa approval? 7 weeks waiting after the advise of the case officer to come back for a pending PV decision is quite long! We're planning to lodge a TV application in October (which will be my 5th month waiting for my PMV) so i can go with my fiance back in Oz after his holiday here in November so we could spend Christmas together just in case.


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi Pkbeanie, So it is not really a good idea to apply for a TV while waiting for a partner visa approval? 7 weeks waiting after the advise of the case officer to come back for a pending PV decision is quite long! We're planning to lodge a TV application in October (which will be my 5th month waiting for my PMV) so i can go with my fiance back in Oz after his holiday here in November so we could spend Christmas together just in case.


There are a few here that have applied for a TV while they are waiting for their PMV to be approved and have successfully returned to the Philippines for the grant of their visa. Your biggest struggle will be gatting a 600 visa.
Manila is notoriously fickle in granting TV visas, though the fact you have applied for a PMV should assist you application.


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Rubi and AS,
If you could predict what Manila was going to do I would lodge a 600.
Now we are at 7 Months, if we add 5 weeks for a 600 approval, and have her out for Sept, Then we will be at 8 and a bit months, then to stay for say 3 month, brings us to 11 months, so would we be expecting an answer then possibly.
But if they say in Oct, your decision is pending, go back,
An 8 week wait puts us at Christmas, and probably a Embassy holiday shutdown.
I have sent a PM to "Marlene1212", to see when she finally got her answer.
My wife and I have decided to sit it out. I guess we should have done the 600visa, a couple of months ago. We have lived in separate countries for 52 months now, what's another 5.


----------



## council

Exactly 2 years from my arrival (on a 309), I got my 100 visa. 

Looking back, it took only less than 3 months from the time I submitted the required documents for the approval to come through.

It probably could have been much quicker (maybe within 1 week) if I had replied to their email them to confirm that I had already forwarded one additional document they requested.


----------



## pkbeanie

Congrats council, so you got the 100 on 22ndJuly.
You applied for 309 on 12Dec2012, so your eligible date would have been 12Dec2014.
Did you not lodge the 100, until April 2015?


----------



## council

pkbeanie said:


> Congrats council, so you got the 100 on 22ndJuly.
> You applied for 309 on 12Dec2012, so your eligible date would have been 12Dec2014.
> Did you not lodge the 100, until April 2015?


Got it on the 21st - two "full circles" so to speak.

True, I did start working on it last December with the documentation (Stat Dec, AFP NPC, and others). But I was already thinking about the steps I needed to do, even as early as October.

Slow slow movement on my part, plus the waiting for the 888s to come back.

And clicking on the "submit" button only in April.

But considering the approximately "regular" 8 month processing time frame that was mentioned to me - I wouldn't complain with my turn around time.


----------



## pkbeanie

No that's great. 
We expect that when my wife's visa is granted, she will get 100 granted at same time.
So this agonising wait, will be a one off.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Rubi and AS,
> If you could predict what Manila was going to do I would lodge a 600.
> Now we are at 7 Months, if we add 5 weeks for a 600 approval, and have her out for Sept, Then we will be at 8 and a bit months, then to stay for say 3 month, brings us to 11 months, so would we be expecting an answer then possibly.
> But if they say in Oct, your decision is pending, go back,
> An 8 week wait puts us at Christmas, and probably a Embassy holiday shutdown.
> I have sent a PM to "Marlene1212", to see when she finally got her answer.
> My wife and I have decided to sit it out. I guess we should have done the 600visa, a couple of months ago. We have lived in separate countries for 52 months now, what's another 5.


That was exactly the dilemma we had. I had tried to get some guidance from Manila about the likely timeframe but they just won't talk to you. I didn't want to waste money on tickets if she was going to have her visa granted in a few weeks.

In the end we applied for a visitor visa Nov 25th 2014 to try and be together for Christmas (we had applied for the PMV Feb 7th 2014 so that was at the 9.5 month mark). We heard nothing and had resigned to not hearing anything when the PMV was granted 11th Dec 2014, not sure if the visa application pushed them along or it was just coincidence.

In the end she arrived 7th Jan 2015 - just too hard to get her there earlier with my work (I do FIFO to Karratha) and making final arrangements.

We had not seen each other for 1 year and 1 day when she arrived - that was bloody hard so i feel for you mate.


----------



## pkbeanie

So PMD, they approved the PMV , before you got an answer on the TV. ?
Money for jam!!!!
Well I spent a month there at Xmas and NY, love NY in Philippines, just the best, 3 years in a row now.
Looks like I will be going again this year.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

pkbeanie said:


> So PMD, they approved the PMV , before you got an answer on the TV. ?
> Money for jam!!!!


Yep - another $120 into the Immigration morning tea fund.


----------



## Akrist

I hate being "that guy" but has anyone heard of any approvals recently? We applied back in late December and the wait is seriously killing us!


----------



## AusIndo

Akrist said:


> I hate being "that guy" but has anyone heard of any approvals recently? We applied back in late December and the wait is seriously killing us!


Wow, you are that guy! Haha... No grants at all.


----------



## pkbeanie

Going to lodge a Visa600 online today, for 3 months, 309 is already past 7 Months.
Maybe this will push Manila along or just piss them off, who knows.
Will adding a 10 week study course, hinder the application, although less than 3 months study is allowed? 
Or should she just enrol when she gets here?


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

council said:


> Got it on the 21st - two "full circles" so to speak.
> 
> True, I did start working on it last December with the documentation (Stat Dec, AFP NPC, and others). But I was already thinking about the steps I needed to do, even as early as October.
> 
> Slow slow movement on my part, plus the waiting for the 888s to come back.
> 
> And clicking on the "submit" button only in April.
> 
> But considering the approximately "regular" 8 month processing time frame that was mentioned to me - I wouldn't complain with my turn around time.


Congrats Council!

Brisbane office is really quick to processed Sc 100's. Currently, some 801 applicants has been waiting notoriously long to get approval due to volume of workload in Melbourne's office, some still waiting nearly 8 or 9 months Whew!

Congrats! Cheers!


----------



## nacrmartin

Any one here got their PMV approved? I'm worried and frustrated, I haven't received anything yet and I'm waiting for about 9months and 1 week now. =( 

Sent an email last May and the CO said they usually process 8-9months in Manila although standard visa processing is up to 12months. Is there a case that you'll wait for 12months? Most of the thread I read, PMV longest wait is around 9mos.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Ours was 10 months 4 days.

We received no communication from Manila despite several attemts.


----------



## nacrmartin

When did you apply? That's good to hear. As of today they're not asking for any additional documents. I did try sending them an email, I received response on my 2 attempts but the latest email still no response.

I'm just hoping I can get it anytime soon because I already rebooked our wedding date and I don't want to rebook again. =(



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Ours was 10 months 4 days.
> 
> We received no communication from Manila despite several attemts.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

nacrmartin said:


> When did you apply? That's good to hear. As of today they're not asking for any additional documents. I did try sending them an email, I received response on my 2 attempts but the latest email still no response.
> 
> I'm just hoping I can get it anytime soon because I already rebooked our wedding date and I don't want to rebook again. =(


Ours was last year - apply Feb 7, granted Dec 11

Booking the wedding before getting the visa grant is not a good idea.


----------



## nacrmartin

I know but the notice of intended marriage is valid for 18months only.

Aside from the requirements asked to be submitted, did they ask you to submit additional requirement such as proof of identity?



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Ours was last year - apply Feb 7, granted Dec 11
> 
> Booking the wedding before getting the visa grant is not a good idea.


----------



## bebecait

Visa Granted yesterday. Thank you to all the members in this forum who have shared their thoughts and advice. God bless y'all. 

Date of lodgement: 10 December 2014/ VFS - Makati
CO assigned: Jan 2015 (Requested for Medical 9 Jan 2015)
Current Status: Visa Granted 6 August 2015


----------



## ardale4ever

bebecait said:


> Visa Granted yesterday. Thank you to all the members in this forum who have shared their thoughts and advice. God bless y'all.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 10 December 2014/ VFS - Makati
> CO assigned: Jan 2015 (Requested for Medical 9 Jan 2015)
> Current Status: Visa Granted 6 August 2015[/QUOTE
> YAyyyy,,,thats great to hear..u had a fast CO assignment..mine is been almost 3mos but still no CO..congratss to u!!


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Booking the wedding before getting the visa grant is not a good idea.


No choice with the need to do a NOIM before they will process the Visa.

But... Even though we book the date, no way would I book the full wedding event. That lot can wait  It is easy to just change the wedding date with the Registrant.


----------



## T&M

bebecait said:


> Visa Granted yesterday. Thank you to all the members in this forum who have shared their thoughts and advice. God bless y'all.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 10 December 2014/ VFS - Makati
> CO assigned: Jan 2015 (Requested for Medical 9 Jan 2015)
> Current Status: Visa Granted 6 August 2015


Congratulations i applied 1 week before you.. still waiting  hope it will be very soon.


----------



## nacrmartin

Yeah definitely not the full wedding, just with the registrant. It's just I don't wanna move it again.

I wish I can receive mine anytime soon! I applied October 2014.



JandE said:


> No choice with the need to do a NOIM before they will process the Visa.
> 
> But... Even though we book the date, no way would I book the full wedding event. That lot can wait  It is easy to just change the wedding date with the Registrant.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> No choice with the need to do a NOIM before they will process the Visa.
> 
> But... Even though we book the date, no way would I book the full wedding event. That lot can wait  It is easy to just change the wedding date with the Registrant.


Alot of marriage celebrants will give you a NOIM without booking the date and give you a wedding date for immigration purposes and then you book the date when the visa is granted. That is what our celebrant did. You just pay a booking fee and then come back to them later.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

nacrmartin said:


> Yeah definitely not the full wedding, just with the registrant. It's just I don't wanna move it again.


Thats good then.

Honestly, immigration basically force you to make up a date for the NOIM.

Most celebrants shouldn't worry about it - just give them notice - we initially booked ours for 12 months away, I told the celebrant about 2 months before that we weren't going to make that date and she just said to reschedule when we had a date.

They may ask for an updated NOIM if you go past the intended date - can't remember if I have seen that here, we never updated our dates - in fact we never supplied a NOIM, just a letter from our celebrant.


----------



## Mish

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> They may ask for an updated NOIM if you go past the intended date - can't remember if I have seen that here, we never updated our dates - in fact we never supplied a NOIM, just a letter from our celebrant.


It depends on the embassy. Some don't worry and others ask for a letter from the celebrant with the new wedding date if the NOIM is still valid even though the wedding date has passed (NOIM is valid for 18 months).


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi everyone..i need to clarify something,any comments,suggestions and advices is much appreciated..im almost 3mos waiting for my PMV,still no CO..I have a TV which allow me to stay max of 3mos in aus,,where or who will i inform about the plan of leaving the country? I am planning to travel oct,my fiance will be arriving this sept for a 3weeks holiday,and i will go with him when he come back aus..our PMV will hit 5mos by oct so after three mos of stay in aus,it will be 8mos..its either i will come back phil before 3mos expires or earlier when visa grant will be out..Another question,do the immation look for a return tx? Coz it will be good not to get return tx,not sure what will happen for the 3mos stay..

Thank u in advance..


----------



## ardale4ever

*immigration


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Just email the manila immigration office informing them you will be in Australia

[email protected]


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> .Another question,do the immation look for a return tx? Coz it will be good not to get return tx,not sure what will happen for the 3mos stay..
> 
> Thank u in advance..


Not sure you will get on the plane without a return ticket (Airline Rules)

However Immigration do not require that, but they may check your situation more closely without one, and if they feel you are not a genuine visitor, you could be turned back. One of the Australian embassy sites quotes: "_While not a mandatory requirement, you may wish to carry a copy of your bank statement to demonstrate you have sufficient funds to purchase an airline ticket to depart Australia_."


----------



## aussiesteve

ardale4ever said:


> Hi everyone..i need to clarify something,any comments,suggestions and advices is much appreciated..im almost 3mos waiting for my PMV,still no CO..I have a TV which allow me to stay max of 3mos in aus,,where or who will i inform about the plan of leaving the country? I am planning to travel oct,my fiance will be arriving this sept for a 3weeks holiday,and i will go with him when he come back aus..our PMV will hit 5mos by oct so after three mos of stay in aus,it will be 8mos..its either i will come back phil before 3mos expires or earlier when visa grant will be out..Another question,do the immation look for a return tx? Coz it will be good not to get return tx,not sure what will happen for the 3mos stay..
> 
> Thank u in advance..


You will need to have a ticket to somewhere outside Australia as your PMV can't be granted if you are in Australia.


----------



## nacrmartin

Hi Guys,

Do you think I should really worry? Since some here got their visas granted even I applied few months ahead from them? Waiting for more than 9months and I still got no feedback. =(

I'm really scared.


----------



## LadyMamba

nacrmartin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think I should really worry? Since some here got their visas granted even I applied few months ahead from them? Waiting for more than 9months and I still got no feedback. =(
> 
> I'm really scared.


Hi, have you tried sending them an email or calling them? 
Do you have any dependents with you or maybe one of you has been married before? I think those are factors that could prolong the visa decision. But I don't think you should worry too much, others wait even longer than 9 months.. but in the end they still have their visas granted


----------



## nacrmartin

I did try sending them an email, they told me that:

Please note that the global average processing time for Partner Visa
applications is 12 months, however, we endeavour to process applications
within 8-9 months from date the application is received by this office.
This is indicative only and individual applications may be decided shorter
or longer than our advertised service standards depending on the
circumstances of the application

We will correspond in due time.

I read here, most got their visas within that time frame. Is there really cases that they waited longer?

No I don't have dependents and never been married.

Thank you for responding. I really appreciate it and gave me more strength to not lose hope.



LadyMamba said:


> Hi, have you tried sending them an email or calling them?
> Do you have any dependents with you or maybe one of you has been married before? I think those are factors that could prolong the visa decision. But I don't think you should worry too much, others wait even longer than 9 months.. but in the end they still have their visas granted


----------



## ardale4ever

aussiesteve said:


> You will need to have a ticket to somewhere outside Australia as your PMV can't be granted if you are in Australia.


Hello, yeah, but i guess they will be informing me that the visa result is ready and that i need to come back to phil.My concern in return ticket is in the immigration


----------



## Akrist

bebecait said:


> Visa Granted yesterday. Thank you to all the members in this forum who have shared their thoughts and advice. God bless y'all.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 10 December 2014/ VFS - Makati
> CO assigned: Jan 2015 (Requested for Medical 9 Jan 2015)
> Current Status: Visa Granted 6 August 2015


That's so exciting! Congratulations! We put ours in on the 28th of December (though it was an online submission) so that gives me a lot of hope that we'll hear something back soon!


----------



## aussiesteve

ardale4ever said:


> Hello, yeah, but i guess they will be informing me that the visa result is ready and that i need to come back to phil.My concern in return ticket is in the immigration


Immigration wont keep your ticket if that's what you mean. They only would want proof you have a return ticket.


----------



## ardale4ever

aussiesteve said:


> Immigration wont keep your ticket if that's what you mean. They only would want proof you have a return ticket.


Hi aussiesteve..,i know they will not keep it, they will usually ask or want to see a return ticket, like u said just a proof that i will not overstaying in aus..I am just thinking, if its possible that they will consider it not to require a return ticket since its a 3mos stay..

And also, another thing i want to be sure, though its like very understandable already, but i want to be sure..My last entry is december 5, 2015..meaning, i can arrive aus on that day and can stay for at least 3mos right? im not overstaying already?

Thank you


----------



## aussiesteve

ardale4ever said:


> Hi aussiesteve..,i know they will not keep it, they will usually ask or want to see a return ticket, like u said just a proof that i will not overstaying in aus..I am just thinking, if its possible that they will consider it not to require a return ticket since its a 3mos stay..
> 
> And also, another thing i want to be sure, though its like very understandable already, but i want to be sure..My last entry is december 5, 2015..meaning, i can arrive aus on that day and can stay for at least 3mos right? im not overstaying already?
> 
> Thank you


Yes you are correct all you have to do is enter before the expiry date and you can stay 3 months.
I am a bit puzzled as to why you would not want a return ticket? They are usually cheaper than a one way , if you get the correct ticket you can change the return date anway, and as you need to leave Australia before they will grant your visa I would not run the risk of encountering problems upon arrival.
As you are from a high risk country you may find the airline refuses you boarding as you do not have a return or ongoing ticket.
(My daughter had a problem in Hong Kong trying to board a Cebu Pacific flight to Manila using her Australian passport. They insisted she needed a return ticket, fortunately for her she is a dual citizen and her Philippine nationality certificate with her and she could board)


----------



## ardale4ever

aussiesteve said:


> Yes you are correct all you have to do is enter before the expiry date and you can stay 3 months.
> I am a bit puzzled as to why you would not want a return ticket? They are usually cheaper than a one way , if you get the correct ticket you can change the return date anway, and as you need to leave Australia before they will grant your visa I would not run the risk of encountering problems upon arrival.
> As you are from a high risk country you may find the airline refuses you boarding as you do not have a return or ongoing ticket.
> (My daughter had a problem in Hong Kong trying to board a Cebu Pacific flight to Manila using her Australian passport. They insisted she needed a return ticket, fortunately for her she is a dual citizen and her Philippine nationality certificate with her and she could board)


Yeah, you're right..,Thats what i worried about also that i will have problem on my arrival..The reason i hesitate to have return tx is that not sure yet the date return.,but like u said, i can change it anytime and its more cheaper..Thank u very much aussiesteve!!


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Yeah, you're right..,Thats what i worried about also that i will have problem on my arrival..The reason i hesitate to have return tx is that not sure yet the date return.,but like u said, i can change it anytime and its more cheaper..Thank u very much aussiesteve!!


Just make sure you check the fine print first because some tickets can't be changed and also some the fees to change can be high. I know someone who once tried to change his dates and it would cost more than what he paid for the ticket!


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> Just make sure you check the fine print first because some tickets can't be changed and also some the fees to change can be high. I know someone who once tried to change his dates and it would cost more than what he paid for the ticket!


hi mish.,thats the other reason i dont want to have return tx.,since im not sure the return date, if i will get a return tx the cost of changing the date might be expensive 

But the reason why im not sure about the return date is due to my PMV application..Ifever they will advise me to be back in my country for the visa grant, are they going to give me dates or deadline?


----------



## Mish

I have heard that they just tell you to advise them when you will leave Australia. So you could book a return ticket and if they email you earlier advise them of the already planned departure date.

I imagine leaving the Philippines would be different and you would br required to have a return ticket. Leaving Australia I have never been asked to show my return ticket or any airport overseas has never asked me either.


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> I imagine leaving the Philippines would be different and you would br required to have a return ticket. Leaving Australia I have never been asked to show my return ticket or any airport overseas has never asked me either.


Yeah, just the immi in phil airport check the return tx. Thanks mish, i have another question,while on PMV, am in allowed to work in aus?


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> Just make sure you check the fine print first because some tickets can't be changed and also some the fees to change can be high. I know someone who once tried to change his dates and it would cost more than what he paid for the ticket!


I was about to say the same. Changing dates would have been higher for me than buying a new ticket too.

With one "refundable" ticket, the admin fees wiped out my refund.


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> ,while on PMV, am in allowed to work in aus?


Subclass 300
This visa allows you to:

enter Australia before you marry your prospective spouse
travel in and out of Australia as often as you want
*work in Australia, although some employers might not hire people with temporary visas*
study in Australia, but with no access to government funding for tertiary study.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/300-


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> Subclass 300
> This visa allows you to:
> 
> enter Australia before you marry your prospective spouse
> travel in and out of Australia as often as you want
> *work in Australia, although some employers might not hire people with temporary visas*
> study in Australia, but with no access to government funding for tertiary study.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/300-


Thanks JandE!!


----------



## JandE

When applying for work, and you tell them you are on a temporary Visa, explain it fully..

It is a 'Temporary Prospective Marriage Visa' until you get the Permanent Visa after you get married.

That way the employer understands that you are not the normal Temporary Visa holder who could leave at any time.


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> When applying for work, and you tell them you are on a temporary Visa, explain it fully..
> 
> It is a 'Temporary Prospective Marriage Visa' until you get the Permanent Visa after you get married.
> 
> That way the employer understands that you are not the normal Temporary Visa holder who could leave at any time.


Yep, thanks for the advise JandE..I need a work very soon to help with my fiance with our finances after the massive expenses..hehehe


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Yep, thanks for the advise JandE..I need a work very soon to help with my fiance with our finances after the massive expenses..hehehe


Just be prepared that it may take awhile to get a job. Even though some have gotten a job fast some not as fast. Just wanted to mention it to prepare you just incase.

There are some employers that don't like PMV's.


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> Just be prepared that it may take awhile to get a job. Even though some have gotten a job fast some not as fast. Just wanted to mention it to prepare you just incase.
> 
> There are some employers that don't like PMV's.


sad to hear that, but yeah, kind of expecting that and preparing myself about it..Thanks again


----------



## aussiesteve

ardale4ever said:


> sad to hear that, but yeah, kind of expecting that and preparing myself about it..Thanks again


Just be prepared to take ANY job that comes up, don't hold out for something special. For some reason employers seem to take on staff thatalready have a job!!
Good luck.


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> sad to hear that, but yeah, kind of expecting that and preparing myself about it..Thanks again


Which city/state will you live in? I know of a few in Perth that have snatched up jobs pretty fast.

Otherwise it is just luck of the draw and as Aussiesteve said be to prepared to take anything and also be prepared if you jave a degree that you probably won't be able to continue straight where you left your career. Alot of employers like Australian work experience.

You most likely will have better luck on an 820 as it is a long term visa.

Another thing is: don't take jobs that don't withhold tax (pay cash in hand) some will try that so if that happens just run far far away!


----------



## ardale4ever

aussiesteve said:


> Just be prepared to take ANY job that comes up, don't hold out for something special. For some reason employers seem to take on staff thatalready have a job!!
> Good luck.


yeah,im preparing myself for that ANY JOB..lol


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> Which city/state will you live in? I know of a few in Perth that have snatched up jobs pretty fast.
> 
> Otherwise it is just luck of the draw and as Aussiesteve said be to prepared to take anything and also be prepared if you jave a degree that you probably won't be able to continue straight where you left your career. Alot of employers like Australian work experience.
> 
> You most likely will have better luck on an 820 as it is a long term visa.
> 
> Another thing is: don't take jobs that don't withhold tax (pay cash in hand) some will try that so if that happens just run far far away!


Geelong Vic..hmmn,will i be in trouble if i got a job who dont withheld tax?


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Geelong Vic..hmmn,will i be in trouble if i got a job who dont withheld tax?


It is illegal. It means you don't get any payslips for them which means you have nothing if you want to get a loan from a bank or rent a house as both as for payslips.

Sooner or later the ATO will find out and either the employer or you or both will get in trouble.


----------



## AusIndo

ardale4ever said:


> yeah,im preparing myself for that ANY JOB..lol


Hi ardale4ever, another route to securing a paid employment is to grab any volunteering job that way you build network and opportunities will come the bigger your network is.

Just be mindful that we have more permanent residents/ citizens applying for the same job (whatever job you'd be applying for) so it is on you to deliver that WOW factor as to why they'd call you in for an interview.

I sense that you're a very positive person and that will help you in securing a job.

All the best!


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> It is illegal. It means you don't get any payslips for them which means you have nothing if you want to get a loan from a bank or rent a house as both as for payslips.
> 
> Sooner or later the ATO will find out and either the employer or you or both will get in trouble.


thanks for the advice and concern mish..i'll take note of that..


----------



## ardale4ever

AusIndo said:


> Hi ardale4ever, another route to securing a paid employment is to grab any volunteering job that way you build network and opportunities will come the bigger your network is.
> 
> Just be mindful that we have more permanent residents/ citizens applying for the same job (whatever job you'd be applying for) so it is on you to deliver that WOW factor as to why they'd call you in for an interview.
> 
> I sense that you're a very positive person and that will help you in securing a job.
> 
> All the best!


Hi AusIndo..yep, that's another option were looking into, the volunter jobs..Though im not earning but i will gain better benefit thru experience..Hopefully, i can compete with those permanent citizen applicants..Thank you for the encouragement and nice words..


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Geelong Vic..hmmn,will i be in trouble if i got a job who dont withheld tax?


If you declare it to the Tax Office each year, then YOU will be OK, although you may have to pay tax on it at the end of the year.


----------



## AusIndo

ardale4ever said:


> Geelong Vic..hmmn,will i be in trouble if i got a job who dont withheld tax?


It's not encouraged. 
Are you thinking more like casual nannying role or something that is not substantially regarded as regular income? If so, I believe many people in Australia have been exposed or are currently engaged in this type of employment.

Having said the above, I still don't encourage you (as an adult) to work without records.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

My wife took about 3 months to find a job - she's working in a cafe at the local shopping centre. 

She has been here for 7 months now but didn't start looking until after our wedding.

She had a number of interviews in hotels in the city (Melbourne), as she did HRM at uni in Cebu and hadsome experience, but never got any further - I think a lot of it was when they checked VEVO she had a visa expiring in September.

She had an interview for Melbourne Cup staff but again, interviewing for a job in November with a visa that expires in September, that was after we applied for her 820 so she had the grant for the bridging visa saying it would come into effect but that is often too hard for employers.

Some quite plainly state permanent residents only.

Her boss now wasn't too worried about the visa side of things I think, she was more after reliable staff. And it's more convenient as she can walk to work. 

My wife is much happier now she is working.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> If you declare it to the Tax Office each year, then YOU will be OK, although you may have to pay tax on it at the end of the year.


That actually becomes tricky because you are not working under your TFN because your employer has not completed and lodged a TFN declaration and you shouldn't be working under an ABN because of the 80/20 rule. If you obtain an ABN by providing false information to the ATO you can be fined.

That is why working for cash is not recommended.


----------



## Mish

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> She had a number of interviews in hotels in the city (Melbourne), as she did HRM at uni in Cebu and hadsome experience, but never got any further - I think a lot of it was when they checked VEVO she had a visa expiring in September.


I believe it HAS to do with the visa no doubt about it.

My husband did cold calling when he got here and one place told him no sorry you have been unsuccessful etc. After he got his 820 he got an interview and got for the same place. The only thing that changed was his visa.

Alot of places with the money they put in to training don't want someone whose visa expires in 9 months.


----------



## ardale4ever

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> My wife is much happier now she is working.


Im happy for your wife..best of luck to me then..


----------



## joy_j

They have updated the processing times at the website, as of Aug 10 they are processing applications lodged by April 20. Back log of almost 4 mos?


----------



## ardale4ever

joy_j said:


> They have updated the processing times at the website, as of Aug 10 they are processing applications lodged by April 20. Back log of almost 4 mos?


hi joy..where can i see that in there website? What application is it, PMV or Partner Visa?


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> hi joy..where can i see that in there website? What application is it, PMV or Partner Visa?


Check it here.. Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> Check it here.. Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


Thank you T&M..


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys, 

How often they update the processing time in the website?


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> Thank you T&M..


Oh i see you applied for PMV on may  welcome to the waiting club  . i applied November 27th 2014. Still waiting.. but sure it will be sooner.


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> Oh i see you applied for PMV on may  welcome to the waiting club  . i applied November 27th 2014. Still waiting.. but sure it will be sooner.


 yeah, your almost there..might be within this month


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> yeah, your almost there..might be within this month


Yeah i really hope the next mail i get from them will be the decision.. finger cross


----------



## joy_j

ardale4ever said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How often they update the processing time in the website?


Usually they do it every month. This covers 300 and 309 visas


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> Hi everyone..i need to clarify something,any comments,suggestions and advices is much appreciated..im almost 3mos waiting for my PMV,still no CO..I have a TV which allow me to stay max of 3mos in aus,,where or who will i inform about the plan of leaving the country? I am planning to travel oct,my fiance will be arriving this sept for a 3weeks holiday,and i will go with him when he come back aus..our PMV will hit 5mos by oct so after three mos of stay in aus,it will be 8mos..its either i will come back phil before 3mos expires or earlier when visa grant will be out..Another question,do the immation look for a return tx? Coz it will be good not to get return tx,not sure what will happen for the 3mos stay..
> 
> Thank u in advance..


Definitely with a TV the immigration will required for a returning ticket from you depart port and the entering port. also during your boarding here in manila, the Airline will not board you if you don't have a round trip ticket. But if your PMV is granted, you just need a one way think because you visa condition says you have to get married within the 9 months period of your visa validity and apply for the next stage to PR. hope this help.


----------



## aussiesteve

T&M said:


> Definitely with a TV the immigration will required for a returning ticket from you depart port and the entering port. also during your boarding here in manila, the Airline will not board you if you don't have a round trip ticket. But if your PMV is granted, you just need a one way think because you visa condition says you have to get married within the 9 months period of your visa validity and apply for the next stage to PR. hope this help.


But you must be outside Australia for your PMV to be granted so if you come to Australia before it is granted you will need to leave.


----------



## firemansam

Buy a more expensive but fully refundable one way ticket back, when u arrive to australia cancel it and get a refund.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Singapore and Cathay usually have pretty reasonable refund and change fees on fares from Phils to Aus.


----------



## soontowed

Hello there, I think this is the best moment to gain new friends from those who just arrived recently and feels like missing back home. I live in Dandenong North 5 mins to Dandenong City. For those who would like someone to chat too or had a coffee around town exchange ideas, or just a bit of laugh, meet new friends.. Email me guys and we can form a friend group for pilina like us that was just recently migrated and had a hard time coping up.. [email protected].. And I will give you my contact info in case you need someone to talked too.. Thank you admin


----------



## ardale4ever

aussiesteve said:


> But you must be outside Australia for your PMV to be granted so if you come to Australia before it is granted you will need to leave.


 yep.,i've decided to get a roundtrip ticket guys,return date would be days before xmas..PMV will hit 8mos by that time.,hopefully around that time the grant will be out..Thanks for all the advices


----------



## soontowed

AusIndo said:


> It's not encouraged.
> Are you thinking more like casual nannying role or something that is not substantially regarded as regular income? If so, I believe many people in Australia have been exposed or are currently engaged in this type of employment.
> 
> Having said the above, I still don't encourage you (as an adult) to work without records.


.. they will also require you to get a WWCC permit as they mostly asked you about it and to have fhis WWCC permit you must atleast have a 100 pts from 123 category I had. Hard time before so to get me that points I applied my learners permit, I am on my casual job cleaning at Monash University tru a friend and hopefully will be able to get permanent, once 820 is approved


----------



## AusIndo

soontowed said:


> .. they will also require you to get a WWCC permit as they mostly asked you about it and to have fhis WWCC permit you must atleast have a 100 pts from 123 category I had. Hard time before so to get me that points I applied my learners permit, I am on my casual job cleaning at Monash University tru a friend and hopefully will be able to get permanent, once 820 is approved


I'm sorry, what???
Your post is so random...I'm just a little lost.
Apologies but I'm trying to understand the relevance of your post.


----------



## aussiesteve

AusIndo said:


> I'm sorry, what???
> Your post is so random...I'm just a little lost.
> Apologies but I'm trying to understand the relevance of your post.


Actually it makes total sense. You were talking about working as a nanny and Soontowed is saying that to do so she will need a WWCC ( Working With Children Certificate ) .
She then explained about the types of ID required from catagories 1, 2 and 3,that are needed to obtain the WWCC, and how she had gone about obtaining them for herself.


----------



## AusIndo

aussiesteve said:


> Actually it makes total sense. You were talking about working as a nanny and Soontowed is saying that to do so she will need a WWCC ( Working With Children Certificate ) . She then explained about the types of ID required from catagories 1, 2 and 3,that are needed to obtain the WWCC, and how she had gone about obtaining them for herself.


Wow didn't realised that what she was referring to...thanks for translating aussiesteve.


----------



## AusIndo

AusIndo said:


> Wow didn't realised that what she was referring to...thanks for translating aussiesteve.


Typo **realise


----------



## soontowed

No worries, thanks aussiesteve .. and yes you have to obtain those kind of permit.


----------



## JandE

The WWCC permit would confuse many people. Its called a Blue Card in some parts of Australia.

I also read that post and had to think hard to translate it, after googling what a WWCC permit was. And I have one  (but called a blue card)
The blue card system


----------



## soontowed

Sorry for that, thought everyone knows WWCC, thats how we call here in Victoria and blue card we refer that as Medicare.. I am not sure because one staff at MediBank says to us to obtain blue card in Medicare so they can change our health care coverage, I did some mistake anyway in explainning about WWCC,


----------



## JandE

soontowed said:


> Sorry for that, thought everyone knows WWCC, thats how we call here in Victoria and blue card we refer that as Medicare.. I am not sure because one staff at MediBank says to us to obtain blue card in Medicare so they can change our health care coverage, I did some mistake anyway in explainning about WWCC,


There are so many differences between the States in Australia, enough to confuse Australians, let alone Foreigners 

You mention blue card being Medicare ? Mine has always been green, never seen a Blue one.

However, to confuse further, a Blue Card is also used in the Construction industry, so we need to be very clear at times 
Although the Blue Card (Construction), has now changed to the White card ... I think .. Blue Card - Online Blue Card Construction Induction Training

This can emphasise how confusing things can be for everyone, especially in a new country.


----------



## council

JandE said:


> The WWCC permit would confuse many people. Its called a Blue Card in some parts of Australia.
> 
> I also read that post and had to think hard to translate it, after googling what a WWCC permit was. And I have one  (but called a blue card)
> The blue card system





soontowed said:


> Sorry for that, thought everyone knows WWCC, thats how we call here in Victoria and blue card we refer that as Medicare.. I am not sure because one staff at MediBank says to us to obtain blue card in Medicare so they can change our health care coverage, I did some mistake anyway in explainning about WWCC,


AFAICR, the "blue card" is the QLD name for the WWCC card in VIC.

The Medicare "blue card" in VIC is an interim Medicare Card which eventually is issued as green for PRs and citizens.


----------



## council

JandE said:


> You mention blue card being Medicare ? Mine has always been green, never seen a Blue one.


For new immigrants (temporary or provisional residents) that would be the interim medicare card.

Otherwise yes it's green eventually for PRs and citizens.


----------



## soontowed

Yes that's what they explain to us when we inquire at Medicare, they will issue me Blue Card once Provisionary status approved. I am stuck on my Visitor Health Insurance that cost 120/month and my husband paid 220/ monthly, but if we are covered together we will only pay 220/monthly bill, so we should save 120/month  its a big saving.


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys..another question..can i get driver learner's permit while on tourist visa? If i can,what are the requirements? I'll be in victoria..thanks guys


----------



## council

ardale4ever said:


> Hi guys..another question..can i get driver learner's permit while on tourist visa? If i can,what are the requirements? I'll be in victoria..thanks guys


If you have a PH DL you can use it while on your visit.


----------



## ardale4ever

council said:


> If you have a PH DL you can use it while on your visit.


hi council.,sadly i dont have licence nor driving skills..


----------



## council

ardale4ever said:


> hi council.,sadly i dont have licence nor driving skills..


Seems to be possible to get an L.

Haven't seen any restrictions so far.

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ls/get-your-ls/how-to-get-your-ls


----------



## aussiesteve

council said:


> Seems to be possible to get an L.
> 
> Haven't seen any restrictions so far.
> 
> https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ls/get-your-ls/how-to-get-your-ls


It states that you must be a resident of Victoria. The OP will be on a tourist visa.


----------



## council

aussiesteve said:


> It states that you must be a resident of Victoria. The OP will be on a tourist visa.


I may have missed that part.


----------



## ardale4ever

aussiesteve said:


> It states that you must be a resident of Victoria. The OP will be on a tourist visa.


 apologize for the ignorance,but what is OP? ANd also,when will can i consident resident,when on PMV already?


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> apologize for the ignorance,but what is OP? ANd also,when will can i consident resident,when on PMV already?


OP means original poster.

For driving purposes a resident is when you get PR.


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> OP means original poster.
> 
> For driving purposes a resident is when you get PR.


Thanks mish..thats sad, does it mean i cant drive until my 801 is granted?.is there any way i can drive? I think my only option is to get a licence here


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Thanks mish..thats sad, does it mean i cant drive until my 801 is granted?.is there any way i can drive? I think my only option is to get a licence here


You can drive on your international license until you get PR.

If you don't have a license at all check with Vic Roads to when you can get a learners.


----------



## T&M

Last Friday i requested updates from my CO and this is what i received today. 

This application has already reached the final stage of processing. There are no other requirements on your application as all checks have been completed. The decision on this application is forthcoming, therefore we ask that you wait for the case officer’s decision which will be given in due course.

Question : For how long do you guys think i still have to wait for the final decision? My application will be 9 months on the 27th of this month.


----------



## joy_j

T&M said:


> Last Friday i requested updates from my CO and this is what i received today.
> 
> This application has already reached the final stage of processing. There are no other requirements on your application as all checks have been completed. The decision on this application is forthcoming, therefore we ask that you wait for the case officer's decision which will be given in due course.
> 
> Question : For how long do you guys think i still have to wait for the final decision? My application will be 9 months on the 27th of this month.


That is good to hear. From what I have read in the forums, waiting period varies, for some it took months before the grant was given, For some it only took only a few weeks after they were told that their application is already finalised. But as long as they said they don't need anymore documents from you, I think you will be receiving positive results. I hope they stick to their time frame of 9 mos though, mine is just turning 6 months next week.


----------



## T&M

joy_j said:


> That is good to hear. From what I have read in the forums, waiting period varies, for some it took months before the grant was given, For some it only took only a few weeks after they were told that their application is already finalised. But as long as they said they don't need anymore documents from you, I think you will be receiving positive results. I hope they stick to their time frame of 9 mos though, mine is just turning 6 months next week.


I really can't wait. you can't imagine how NERVOUS my Fiance is .. hahaha

fingers crossed


----------



## miryclay

ardale4ever said:


> Thank you T&M..


hi ardale4ever..i just registered here few seconds ago...and just found ur name first.. uhm I just wanna ask if they have granted your visa yet?and where did u apply it..in manila>?or online>? thanks a lot

and guys does anyone have an idea of which one is better to apply it straight in manila or online..which one is quicker..thank you


----------



## ardale4ever

miryclay said:


> hi ardale4ever..i just registered here few seconds ago...and just found ur name first.. uhm I just wanna ask if they have granted your visa yet?and where did u apply it..in manila>?or online>? thanks a lot


 Hi miryclay..im still in my 3mos waiting period,not yet granted,hoping the soonest..heehehe..i applied thru paper,submitted at VFS makati..based on what ive read here,online is easier..are u pmv applicant?


----------



## miryclay

ardale4ever said:


> Hi miryclay..im still in my 3mos waiting period,not yet granted,hoping the soonest..heehehe..i applied thru paper,submitted at VFS makati..based on what ive read here,online is easier..are u pmv applicant?


hi again..
godbless on ur application..we are going to apply spouse visa..did u apply pmv...it is easier online based on what I read too but I wanna know how many of them here got their visa granted quicker through online or submitting papers..?..we wanna do it nextweek but still torn between online or paper application..huhuhu..is VFS Makati the main like office or..sorry im from Mindanao..thanks for your response,,,


----------



## council

miryclay said:


> hi again..
> godbless on ur application..we are going to apply spouse visa..did u apply pmv...it is easier online based on what I read too but I wanna know how many of them here got their visa granted quicker through online or submitting papers..?..we wanna do it nextweek but still torn between online or paper application..huhuhu..is VFS Makati the main like office or..sorry im from Mindanao..thanks for your response,,,


May be better for you to apply online then.


----------



## ardale4ever

miryclay said:


> hi again..
> godbless on ur application..we are going to apply spouse visa..did u apply pmv...it is easier online based on what I read too but I wanna know how many of them here got their visa granted quicker through online or submitting papers..?..we wanna do it nextweek but still torn between online or paper application..huhuhu..is VFS Makati the main like office or..sorry im from Mindanao..thanks for your response,,,


 VFS is the service partner of Aus Embassy..If u choose to apply by paper,i think u can send the docs thru courier adress to VFS,payment can be done thru credit card..But i suggest u apply online,its easier and convenient,when u submit additional docs u download it to your account unlike paper,u have to send it again thru courier..I think it doesnt matter if paper or online application,the immi process application base on first come first serve basis..


----------



## miryclay

ardale4ever said:


> VFS is the service partner of Aus Embassy..If u choose to apply by paper,i think u can send the docs thru courier adress to VFS,payment can be done thru credit card..But i suggest u apply online,its easier and convenient,when u submit additional docs u download it to your account unlike paper,u have to send it again thru courier..I think it doesnt matter if paper or online application,the immi process application base on first come first serve basis..


thank you for your help ardale4ever..and council..
we are hoping to have all our papers ready nextweek☺
more questions guys..did u do medical before they even ask you?and also did you put your papers in an envelope or folder..or the vfs people sorted it out for ya...thanks


----------



## ardale4ever

miryclay said:


> more questions guys..did u do medical before they even ask you?and also did you put your papers in an envelope or folder..or the vfs people sorted it out for ya...thanks


 you can arrange it based on the Requirement checklist and put it in an envelope..you have to wait for the medical referral sent to your email that contain HAP ID,you need to show it to the clinic


----------



## MaryMar

Mirclay, My wife did both the Medical and Police clearance and we submitted that all together with our PMV, you can also wait for them to request it.


----------



## MaryMar

I dont think it is quicker online or inperson, our details below / time line:
Submitted: 09.01.2014
Location: Manilia
Medical / Police: 09.01.2014
C/O Assigned: 11.02.2014
Visa Granted: 24.11.2014 ( So just over 10 Months) 
But this time use it wisely to start planning and learning for your new life, when Visa is a approved your life will change rapidly, so better you are prepared for the next step i.e. - Wedding planning, removalists, what things you want to bring to Australian, there is a lot to learn, this can help with the Visa processing time move a little quicker.


----------



## JandE

MaryMar said:


> Mirclay, My wife did both the Medical and Police clearance and we submitted that all together with our PMV, you can also wait for them to request it.


With the Medical, we needed the HAP ID to get the Medical, so can't do that until after submitting the PMV application, and being given the HAP ID.

We had to wait for the request, no choice, then they tell us which Medical Centre we can get the Medical done at. The Medical centre then submit the results direct to the embassy, we never see them.

I assume that some countries have a different process for the Medical.


----------



## ardale4ever

Philippines ....check which one you are close..You need to present the HAP ID


----------



## ardale4ever

Philippines


----------



## MaryMar

Jande,

That's is not entirely correct information, if you go to the Australian Immigration web site and create a my health declaration account this will generate the HAP/ID, so you can submit with your application to the approved Medical Practitioners.

Further information here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## JandE

MaryMar said:


> Jande,
> 
> That's is not entirely correct information, if you go to the Australian Immigration web site and create a my health declaration account this will generate the HAP/ID, so you can submit with your application to the approved Medical Practitioners.
> 
> Further information here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


That's the "My Health Declaration" site section, that I hadn't heard of until reading another thread. We went direct to the Visa Application site.

For us, voluntarily doing the Medical early would not be advised anyway as that site says:



> *Who should not use My Health Declarations?*
> You should not use My Health Declarations if the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.


With a PMV normally taking longer than 6 months, it seems not a good option.


----------



## MaryMar

Ours took 10 months and the medical is good for 12 months 

You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.


----------



## T&M

How long will it take for the PMV to be approve? after requesting for updates and the immi reply as follow.. This application has already reached the final stage of processing. There are no other requirements on your application as all checks have been completed. The decision on this application is forthcoming, therefore we ask that you wait for the case officer’s decision which will be given in due course.

Let me know what you guys think about it.


----------



## JandE

MaryMar said:


> Ours took 10 months and the medical is good for 12 months
> 
> You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.


Unfortunately the link you gave does give conflicting advice when it says:
_You should not use My Health Declarations if the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process._

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

I am not sure about how important it is anyway, as they ask for medicals as soon as we lodge the application, so all that happens is it can be done a few weeks early, if we wish to.

It doesn't speed up the application either, so I wonder what the advantage would be.


----------



## ellirea108

Has there still been no grants recently?


----------



## MaryMar

Jande,

I dont think there is really any advantage other than peace of mind knowing all paper work has been submitted and to sit back and relax. In our application I was there in Phils at the time with my partner, so we chose to get it all done together. We are glad we did it this way because it can be quite expensive and time consuming making multi trips to different organisations. Your right the advice is a little confusing on the link, but it is a decision you make which best suits your situation. Take care


----------



## Akrist

ellirea108 said:


> Has there still been no grants recently?


The last one I've seen on here was around 2 weeks ago from someone who applied on the 10th of December 2014. We applied on the 28th of December last year so we're hoping to get our grant in the near future, fingers crossed!


----------



## ellirea108

Akrist said:


> The last one I've seen on here was around 2 weeks ago from someone who applied on the 10th of December 2014. We applied on the 28th of December last year so we're hoping to get our grant in the near future, fingers crossed!


Wow it's been a while, I hope you get your grant soon!


----------



## aussiesteve

Akrist said:


> The last one I've seen on here was around 2 weeks ago from someone who applied on the 10th of December 2014. We applied on the 28th of December last year so we're hoping to get our grant in the near future, fingers crossed!


Grants from the Manila embassy are as regular as clockwork, so if you have an uncomplicated application you can almost count on an approval in 9 to 10 months. You should have a grant in the next month or so.


----------



## Akrist

We really hope so! Neither of us have a previous marriage or dependents, so we hope that our application is relatively straightforward. So far we've only had one request for additional documents (CENOMAR, a few months ago) as we did the medical etc ahead of time.


----------



## pkbeanie

Hi Akrist
I applied 23rd Dec, for 309/100 and 7th Aug for a 600, lets see what comes first?

I hope you are right Aussiesteve,!!!!
Cheers pk


----------



## MaryMar

Akrist, Similiar to us we had one request also > for confirmation of Baptism, strange but we supplied and ours was approved in 10 months and 2 weeks. Hang in there and be positive the skype days will be over before you know it.


----------



## Nytshade77

*De Facto/PVM Inquiry*

Hi All,

May I please join this thread, in this community. My case is so complicated that I end up not knowing what to do. But please forgive if I have break this chain for which button to choose to post my enquiry. I'm sorry 

I am hoping someone out there will hear me and advise as to where do I go from here.

1. I'm a Filipina married in the Philippines with two minor kids
2. Separated for over 7 years but not annulled.
3. Travel to AU on tourist in May 2014. 
4. applied for student visa while on tourist visa and was denied in Sept 2014
5. I met a gentleman in Aug 2014 and became my boyfriend in Sept 2014. This gentleman is now my fiance 
6. We appeal to MRT within the 28 days prior to leaving the country and this appeal was heard and refused in May 2015
7. This appeal allowed us to buy time and we have lived together for 10 months
8. I am now back in the philippines. 
9. Since I have lived in australia for a year and consider au as my home I filed a divorce before I left AU
10. This divorce was granted yesterday! yahoo 

Question:
1. Will we do a de facto or PMV?
2. I read CENOMAR is required for PMV, I know divorce in AU has no bearing here in PH. Would this mean I am ineligible for PMV?
3. I can still go for de facto yea? even if we did not complete the 12mos living together requirement as compelling reason is visa ceased and I am forced to go home.

Can someone with much knowledge than me and better experience to please help me pretty please????

thank you!


----------



## council

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May I please join this thread, in this community. My case is so complicated that I end up not knowing what to do. But please forgive if I have break this chain for which button to choose to post my enquiry. I'm sorry
> 
> I am hoping someone out there will hear me and advise as to where do I go from here.
> 
> 1. I'm a Filipina married in the Philippines with two minor kids
> 2. Separated for over 7 years but not annulled.
> 3. Travel to AU on tourist in May 2014.
> 4. applied for student visa while on tourist visa and was denied in Sept 2014
> 5. I met a gentleman in Aug 2014 and became my boyfriend in Sept 2014. This gentleman is now my fiance
> 6. We appeal to MRT within the 28 days prior to leaving the country and this appeal was heard and refused in May 2015
> 7. This appeal allowed us to buy time and we have lived together for 10 months
> 8. I am now back in the philippines.
> 9. Since I have lived in australia for a year and consider au as my home I filed a divorce before I left AU
> 10. This divorce was granted yesterday! yahoo
> 
> Question:
> 1. Will we do a de facto or PMV?
> 2. I read CENOMAR is required for PMV, I know divorce in AU has no bearing here in PH. Would this mean I am ineligible for PMV?
> 3. I can still go for de facto yea? even if we did not complete the 12mos living together requirement as compelling reason is visa ceased and I am forced to go home.
> 
> Can someone with much knowledge than me and better experience to please help me pretty please????
> 
> thank you!


IMO -

1. It may be a de facto relationship.
2. Cenomar may be needed for any partner (300, 309) visa to show proof that you can be in a relationship with your boyfriend or that you do not have any impediments.
3. I am not sure that an expired visa is any form of compelling grounds.


----------



## Nytshade77

thanks for your two cents

it wasnt really expired but my visa concluded. I was holding a bridging visa and thats ended on the 30th of Jun and I couldnt apply for any visa to further my stay. So yea I find it compelling cuz give the opportunity i wouldve stayed as much as I want and complete the 12 mos living together before filing a partner visa but I couldnt


----------



## JandE

Nytshade77 said:


> 3. I can still go for de facto yea? even if we did not complete the 12mos living together requirement as compelling reason is visa ceased and I am forced to go home.





council said:


> IMO -
> 3. I am not sure that an expired visa is any form of compelling grounds.


I was just thinking that if they allowed that as a compelling reason, there would be a lot more people going for that one 
I would have used it too, instead of going to my fiancees country to be with her.


----------



## aussiesteve

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May I please join this thread, in this community. My case is so complicated that I end up not knowing what to do. But please forgive if I have break this chain for which button to choose to post my enquiry. I'm sorry
> 
> I am hoping someone out there will hear me and advise as to where do I go from here.
> 
> 1. I'm a Filipina married in the Philippines with two minor kids
> 2. Separated for over 7 years but not annulled.
> 3. Travel to AU on tourist in May 2014.
> 4. applied for student visa while on tourist visa and was denied in Sept 2014
> 5. I met a gentleman in Aug 2014 and became my boyfriend in Sept 2014. This gentleman is now my fiance
> 6. We appeal to MRT within the 28 days prior to leaving the country and this appeal was heard and refused in May 2015
> 7. This appeal allowed us to buy time and we have lived together for 10 months
> 8. I am now back in the philippines.
> 9. Since I have lived in australia for a year and consider au as my home I filed a divorce before I left AU
> 10. This divorce was granted yesterday! yahoo
> 
> Question:
> 1. Will we do a de facto or PMV?
> 2. I read CENOMAR is required for PMV, I know divorce in AU has no bearing here in PH. Would this mean I am ineligible for PMV?
> 3. I can still go for de facto yea? even if we did not complete the 12mos living together requirement as compelling reason is visa ceased and I am forced to go home.
> 
> Can someone with much knowledge than me and better experience to please help me pretty please????
> 
> thank you!


I strongly suggest you consult a registered migration agent , your case is beyond the scope of amateurs.


----------



## pawla27

Hello all!

Just lodged my visa pmv sc 300 this morning. Waiting game begins too...anyone here who lodge their visa same time?


----------



## caturish

So jealous of the person granted a visa last August 8, 2015 for their PMV application lodged on December 10, 2014. We submitted ours December 28, 2015 but still no reply


----------



## pawla27

caturish said:


> So jealous of the person granted a visa last August 8, 2015 for their PMV application lodged on December 10, 2014. We submitted ours December 28, 2015 but still no reply


U
That means ur next in line


----------



## caturish

pawla27 said:


> U
> That means ur next in line


I really hope so... the wait is killing us! Hope we have more grants to come soon 

*Application Type:* Online (ImmiAccount)
*Application Date*: 28December2014
*From Country*: Philippines
*Medicals Submitted*: 28December2014
*Police checks Submitted*: March2015
*Case Officer Assigned*: 15April2015
*Visa Granted*: STILL WAITING
*Arrival date*: STILL WAITING


----------



## Harper

Hi Nytshade,

An expired visa is not a compelling reason. JandE is right, lots of people would go for it if that was the case.


----------



## Nytshade77

Harper said:


> Hi Nytshade,
> 
> An expired visa is not a compelling reason. JandE is right, lots of people would go for it if that was the case.


I probably used the wrong term "expired" but what I meant was my bridging visa concluded and there is no way I can apply for any other visa or request to extend so I had to go home. This is still not compelling?

Anyway, my partner will register our relationship once my divorce certificate is received. I reckon this will solve my problem not completing 12 months living together.

I am now looking at a timeline of two months to lodge our partner visa. I am afraid to do it myself cuz of two visa refusal on board. Do we have a migration lawyer here anyone could recommend pls?


----------



## Harper

It's still not a compelling reason, sorry dear. 

I don't know of any migration lawyers, but if you feel insecure about your visa application you should definitely look for one. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nytshade77

Harper said:


> It's still not a compelling reason, sorry dear.
> 
> I don't know of any migration lawyers, but if you feel insecure about your visa application you should definitely look for one.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Harper. I really hope to find a good one


----------



## T&M

Nytshade77 said:


> I probably used the wrong term "expired" but what I meant was my bridging visa concluded and there is no way I can apply for any other visa or request to extend so I had to go home. This is still not compelling?
> 
> Anyway, my partner will register our relationship once my divorce certificate is received. I reckon this will solve my problem not completing 12 months living together.
> 
> I am now looking at a timeline of two months to lodge our partner visa. I am afraid to do it myself cuz of two visa refusal on board. Do we have a migration lawyer here anyone could recommend pls?


Definatly Mark is the best.. His on this forum, you can ask him any question on ASK MARK.. He will reply.. or you can email him.. below is his contacts details. 

Mark Northam
Registered Migration Agent - MARN 1175508
Northam & Associates
Sydney, Australia
Northam & Associates [email protected]


----------



## Nytshade77

T&M said:


> Definatly Mark is the best.. His on this forum, you can ask him any question on ASK MARK.. He will reply.. or you can email him.. below is his contacts details.
> 
> Mark Northam
> Registered Migration Agent - MARN 1175508
> Northam & Associates
> Sydney, Australia
> Northam & Associates [email protected]


Thanks TM I have been trying to reach him since I got register in this forum but not sure what I am doing wrong and I havent received any reply from him, from email or post. I will keep trying though. Thanks!


----------



## ardale4ever

Hello everyone!!

Has anyone had been assigned CO recently? Or any updates to those who applied PMV close to my aplication date? Are the CO still in 2letters initials?

I received a request for additional docs today,,CENOMAR & NBI..i already emailed my NBI last month,the one with "for australian visa" purpose..The NBI they requested now is the one with marked "for travel abroad"..i already scheduled to get it on friday and submit it on monday..I already finished with the CENOMAR,it will be delivered it VFS in 3-5 days...

Has anyone have same situation or been in this?

Thank u!!!!


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Has anyone had been assigned CO recently? Or any updates to those who applied PMV close to my aplication date? Are the CO still in 2letters initials?
> 
> I received a request for additional docs today,,CENOMAR & NBI..i already emailed my NBI last month,the one with "for australian visa" purpose..The NBI they requested now is the one with marked "for travel abroad"..i already scheduled to get it on friday and submit it on monday..I already finished with the CENOMAR,it will be delivered it VFS in 3-5 days...
> 
> Has anyone have same situation or been in this?
> 
> Thank u!!!!


I submitted my NBI the first day. and NO i don't think CO still have 2 letters initials. Because my CO signed her emails just with her first Name. and her position number.


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> I submitted my NBI the first day. and NO i don't think CO still have 2 letters initials. Because my CO signed her emails just with her first Name. and her position number.


Hello..thats what im thinking,because last week i received an email acknowledging the additional proof of our relationship,then was signed by a certain name & also a position #...then now,when i received the request letter asking for cenomar & nbi,theres a part there that says"" i am starting to process your application.....'" and then at the end of the letter,signed by same name.so i am thinking,she might be my CO already..


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> I submitted my NBI the first day. and NO i don't think CO still have 2 letters initials. Because my CO signed her emails just with her first Name. and her position number.


When did u have your CO?


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> When did u have your CO?


She is definately your CO, because only your CO can request for additional docs, and please edit you post and remove the name . i think it isn't approprite


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> She is definately your CO, because only your CO can request for additional docs, and please edit you post and remove the name . i think it isn't approprite


 Ohh,edited already


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> Ohh,edited already


Yeah is better, if you wanna share your Co first name is better to PM to the person who wanna know. OMG every emails notifications i received this days makes me very nervous to open my mail box.


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> Yeah is better, if you wanna share your Co first name is better to PM to the person who wanna know. OMG every emails notifications i received this days makes me very nervous to open my mail box.


 when did u got your CO? And you are from cameron,right?


----------



## T&M

ardale4ever said:


> when did u got your CO? And you are from cameron,right?


Yes i am from Cameroon working here in the Philippines, i got my CO 3 weeks after i submitted my application. Because the requested my daughter to do the medical and she wanted to know if she is migrating with me.


----------



## jhaddie

T&M said:


> Yes i am from Cameroon working here in the Philippines, i got my CO 3 weeks after i submitted my application. Because the requested my daughter to do the medical and she wanted to know if she is migrating with me.


wow that was fast...did you apply online?or thru VFS?


----------



## T&M

jhaddie said:


> wow that was fast...did you apply online?or thru VFS?


It was through VFS.


----------



## caturish

OMG why does VFS applicants have faster replies than Online? 

We're still waiting for ours. Oh and I def know what kind of anxiety they feel when they say it here... the type that will make you think of things you shouldn't and then stress out.

Anyway, I hope everyone here will post if they got approved and when so we all could have a basis of Visa approval also so we could congratulate you. 

*Application Type*: Online (ImmiAccount)
*Application Date*: 28December2014
*Country*: Philippines
*Medicals Submitted*: 28December2014
*Police checks Submitted*: March2015
*Case Officer Assigned*: 15April2015
*Visa Granted*: STILL WAITING
*Arrival date*: STILL WAITING


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> Yes i am from Cameroon working here in the Philippines, i got my CO 3 weeks after i submitted my application. Because the requested my daughter to do the medical and she wanted to know if she is migrating with me.


Oh,i thought only filipino applicants can submit application here in aus embassy phil..I guess they accept ur application then forward to your home country?


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Oh,i thought only filipino applicants can submit application here in aus embassy phil..I guess they accept ur application then forward to your home country?


It is processed where you are a usually resident of and in her case in Philippines since she is working there.


----------



## T&M

Mish said:


> It is processed where you are a usually resident of and in her case in Philippines since she is working there.


I am not a She...lol but a HE. Any one can apply anywhere as far as you are resident of the country. Guess what the immi didn't even required to see the ph working visa lol, but just the different European visa copy in my passport. Lol


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi everyone, hope you all have a good day despite the agony of waiting for our visa grants. Im now on my 4th month waiting for my PMV and we decided to apply for a TV for a Christmas Holiday together. I have a question about Tourist Visa application online... I'm just a bit confuse coz i've been reading this TV requirement checklist from the website... my questions are:
1. Is the Letter of Invitation from Australian Contact is different from the Letter of Support from my Fiance? 

2. Since I'll be lodging a Tourist Visa sponsored by my Fiance, and I understand that the financial docs should be from my fiance and not mine? 

3. Lastly, does all the documents (applicants and sponsor) has to be certified? thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all have a good day despite the agony of waiting for our visa grants. Im now on my 4th month waiting for my PMV and we decided to apply for a TV for a Christmas Holiday together. I have a question about Tourist Visa application online... I'm just a bit confuse coz i've been reading this TV requirement checklist from the website... my questions are:
> 1. Is the Letter of Invitation from Australian Contact is different from the Letter of Support from my Fiance?
> 
> 2. Since I'll be lodging a Tourist Visa sponsored by my Fiance, and I understand that the financial docs should be from my fiance and not mine?
> 
> 3. Lastly, does all the documents (applicants and sponsor) has to be certified? thanks in advance!


As your fiancé is not a relative they are unable to sponsor you, they can however write a letter inviting you to come to Australia for a holiday and offering to support you financially during your stay.
You are the one applying for the visa, so you have to provide your own financials, etc.( however he can include his with his letter of invitation )
They are always looking for a genuine reason that you will return home at the end of your visit, the fact that you have applied for a PMV certainly will help and there are a number of people on the forum who have had a successful application for a tourist visa while they were waiting for a PMV
Be aware however that any application for a tourist visa at Manila is a lottery.
I wish you the best of luck .


----------



## iamrubi827

aussiesteve said:


> As your fiancé is not a relative they are unable to sponsor you, they can however write a letter inviting you to come to Australia for a holiday and offering to support you financially during your stay.
> You are the one applying for the visa, so you have to provide your own financials, etc.( however he can include his with his letter of invitation )
> They are always looking for a genuine reason that you will return home at the end of your visit, the fact that you have applied for a PMV certainly will help and there are a number of people on the forum who have had a successful application for a tourist visa while they were waiting for a PMV
> Be aware however that any application for a tourist visa at Manila is a lottery.
> I wish you the best of luck .


Thanks AussieSteve!

So i better include my credit card statements and my Employment Certificates to help my application. 

Btw, does everything has to be certified when before scanning my documents? or scanned coloured copies will be okay?


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Thanks AussieSteve!
> 
> So i better include my credit card statements and my Employment Certificates to help my application.
> 
> Btw, does everything has to be certified when before scanning my documents? or scanned coloured copies will be okay?


Scanned coloured copies are acceptable.


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all have a good day despite the agony of waiting for our visa grants. Im now on my 4th month waiting for my PMV and we decided to apply for a TV for a Christmas Holiday together. I have a question about Tourist Visa application online... I'm just a bit confuse coz i've been reading this TV requirement checklist from the website... my questions are:
> 1. Is the Letter of Invitation from Australian Contact is different from the Letter of Support from my Fiance?
> 
> 2. Since I'll be lodging a Tourist Visa sponsored by my Fiance, and I understand that the financial docs should be from my fiance and not mine?
> 
> 3. Lastly, does all the documents (applicants and sponsor) has to be certified? thanks in advance!


I did same last dec 2014 and luckily was granted a multiple entry visa valid for a year..Note that i applied for that, were still not applied PMV..Here are some pointers based on my experience:

1. I dont have "Support Letter", just the Invitation letter which specified that he will be the one to shoulder all expenses throughout my stay in Aus.

2. Like others said, ur fiance cant sponsored..But since he committed in the Invitation letter that he will shoulder all the expenses, yeah, he should prove that he can afford all the expenses (e.g. payslip, work ID, bank account/credit card records, any properties, etc)..but then, you can always include your financial capabilities, your savings account, payslip,credit card record, etc)

3. All the docs from your fiance should be certified in Aus, then he can colored scan it, email to u, u print it/or download to immi account.. Then all your docs should be CTC.

Hope it help.


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> I did same last dec 2014 and luckily was granted a multiple entry visa valid for a year..Note that i applied for that, were still not applied PMV...


How long did it take before you got the Visitor Visa. We are two weeks into applying, and wondering how long to expect for a 12 month Visa.

We did get a 3 month Visitor Visa last Nov, and that took 28 days.


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> How long did it take before you got the Visitor Visa. We are two weeks into applying, and wondering how long to expect for a 12 month Visa.
> 
> We did get a 3 month Visitor Visa last Nov, and that took 28 days.


I applied last week of Nov., visa granted after 3weeks/15working days.


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> I did same last dec 2014 and luckily was granted a multiple entry visa valid for a year..Note that i applied for that, were still not applied PMV..Here are some pointers based on my experience:
> 
> 1. I dont have "Support Letter", just the Invitation letter which specified that he will be the one to shoulder all expenses throughout my stay in Aus.
> 
> 2. Like others said, ur fiance cant sponsored..But since he committed in the Invitation letter that he will shoulder all the expenses, yeah, he should prove that he can afford all the expenses (e.g. payslip, work ID, bank account/credit card records, any properties, etc)..but then, you can always include your financial capabilities, your savings account, payslip,credit card record, etc)
> 
> 3. All the docs from your fiance should be certified in Aus, then he can colored scan it, email to u, u print it/or download to immi account.. Then all your docs should be CTC.
> 
> Hope it help.


Hi Ardale!
Wow lucky you! Thanks for the pointers, I'll follow what you did! LOL 
Fiance will send me his 3 mos payslips, Tax Return, House Rental Documents and CTC of his Passport.

I'm on my 4 month waiting for my PMV (lodged mine last May 5, 2015 done with medicals). It is really hard waiting for the approval that's why we agreed that we better apply for TV for the Christmas Holiday.

Wish me luck sis! Thanks again!


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi Ardale!
> Wow lucky you! Thanks for the pointers, I'll follow what you did! LOL
> Fiance will send me his 3 mos payslips, Tax Return, House Rental Documents and CTC of his Passport.
> 
> I'm on my 4 month waiting for my PMV (lodged mine last May 5, 2015 done with medicals). It is really hard waiting for the approval that's why we agreed that we better apply for TV for the Christmas Holiday.
> 
> Wish me luck sis! Thanks again!


Yeah, wish u the best of luck..Me also, i will be flying to aus on oct but will be back in phils before xmas..hopefully, PMV grant will be out the soonest..heheheh


----------



## aussiesteve

iamrubi827 said:


> Hi Ardale!
> Wow lucky you! Thanks for the pointers, I'll follow what you did! LOL
> Fiance will send me his 3 mos payslips, Tax Return, House Rental Documents and CTC of his Passport.
> 
> I'm on my 4 month waiting for my PMV (lodged mine last May 5, 2015 done with medicals). It is really hard waiting for the approval that's why we agreed that we better apply for TV for the Christmas Holiday.
> 
> Wish me luck sis! Thanks again!


It is best to apply for your TV on line, that way you can just upload the scanned documents.
Current wait time (July 15) was 20 working days.


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> Yeah, wish u the best of luck..Me also, i will be flying to aus on oct but will be back in phils before xmas..hopefully, PMV grant will be out the soonest..heheheh


My Fiance will be arriving here mid-November for a holiday, so we're hoping that I'll fly with him back in Oz by end of November! (fingers crossed!)

Btw, how did you know that you already have your Case Officer? And did you get to notify them about your travel?


----------



## iamrubi827

aussiesteve said:


> It is best to apply for your TV on line, that way you can just upload the scanned documents.
> Current wait time (July 15) was 20 working days.


I will! Thanks Aussiesteve!


----------



## JandE

aussiesteve said:


> It is best to apply for your TV on line, that way you can just upload the scanned documents.
> Current wait time (July 15) was 20 working days.


We are at 18 days now, so maybe grant on Thursday ?


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> My Fiance will be arriving here mid-November for a holiday, so we're hoping that I come with him back in Oz by end of November! (fingers crossed!)
> 
> Btw, how did you know that you already have your Case Officer? And did you get to notify them about your travel?


Better do application end of Sep or early Oct..Average processing time for TV is 1month..My fiance also is arriving on friday, stay for 3weeks..

I think its was almost 3mos after i applied, i emailed additional docs like more viber, tx for upcoming holiday sched, money transfer, gifts sent to me, etc..After more than a week, someone email me back acknowledging that they received my additional docs and already put in my files..Then Last week, i received a 2 attachment letter, asking for additional requirements, and said that she begun considering my application....Then was signed by same person..

They said that only CO can request additional requirements.,and im already on my 14weeks, right time i should have CO already,,hehehe, So i assumed I have CO already and its her,,..


----------



## pkbeanie

J and E, Aussiesteve said 20 working days, so 4 weeks, (1 month).

I lodged a sponsored visitor visa online, on 7th August, wait is 1.5 months, so maybe somewhere between now and end of next week for me.


----------



## JandE

pkbeanie said:


> J and E, Aussiesteve said 20 working days, so 4 weeks, (1 month).


Damnn, I was too eager


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> Better do application end of Sep or early Oct..Average processing time for TV is 1month..My fiance also is arriving on friday, stay for 3weeks..
> 
> I think its was almost 3mos after i applied, i emailed additional docs like more viber, tx for upcoming holiday sched, money transfer, gifts sent to me, etc..After more than a week, someone email me back acknowledging that they received my additional docs and already put in my files..Then Last week, i received a 2 attachment letter, asking for additional requirements, and said that she begun considering my application....Then was signed by same person..
> 
> They said that only CO can request additional requirements.,and im already on my 14weeks, right time i should have CO already,,hehehe, So i assumed I have CO already and its her,,..


Maybe yea... I emailed the immig 2 weeks ago enquiring if they need any additional requirement for my PMV and i notify them about the plan for TV lodgement unfortunately, i haven't received any response.


----------



## pkbeanie

Rubi,
They updated the Manila webpage, as of 7th September, they are processing 309/300 applications lodged to 30th May.


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Maybe yea... I emailed the immig 2 weeks ago enquiring if they need any additional requirement for my PMV and i notify them about the plan for TV lodgement unfortunately, i haven't received any response.


Yeah, they replied for ages..

Also, since i submitted additional docs to VFS, i included letter telling them about the planned trip and attached roundtrip ticket


----------



## ardale4ever

pkbeanie said:


> Rubi,
> They updated the Manila webpage, as of 7th September, they are processing 309/300 applications lodged to 30th May.


Yayy., they're processing mine already!!!! hehehehe
Thats why i received letter already asking for additional docs..


----------



## pkbeanie

JandE, yeah, I thought mine was only a month, so was anticipating grant last week, late last week I checked website, and found that the online sponsored TV are processed onshore, and 1.5 months, that was a bummer too !!!!


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> Yayy., they're processing mine already!!!! hehehehe
> Thats why i received letter already asking for additional docs..


Yes! Thank God, they are now processing OURS!!!


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> We are at 18 days now, so maybe grant on Thursday ?


Yeah should be...fingers crossed


----------



## JandE

pkbeanie said:


> Rubi,
> They updated the Manila webpage, as of 7th September, they are processing 309/300 applications lodged to 30th May.


Whats the link to that page. I did have it before but cant find it now.

Thanks


----------



## pkbeanie

That's the page,

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## iamrubi827

pkbeanie said:


> That's the page,
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


Thanks for the heads up Pkbeanie!


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Yes! Thank God, they are now processing OURS!!!


Did someone from embassy contact u already?


----------



## iamrubi827

None yet... I just checked the link that pkbeanie posted here about the embassy processing time update.
I have another question: Did you also create your own statement letter about your intended travel? Or your fiance's Letter of Invitation is just enough?


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> None yet... I just checked the link that pkbeanie posted here about the embassy processing time update.
> I have another question: Did you also create your own statement letter about your intended travel? Or your fiance's Letter of Invitation is just enough?


I just make a letter telling them that i attached the additional docs they requested..And that i planned to visit aus with these dates..i also attached my roundtrip tx...(i just realized now,i should have included my TV  )...


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> I just make a letter telling them that i attached the additional docs they requested..And that i planned to visit aus with these dates..i also attached my roundtrip tx...(i just realized now,i should have included my TV  )...


Uhm... I was asking about the TV application  Coz Fiance will be making his Letter of Invitation and with that, do I also have to make my own Letter about my Intented Purpose of Travel? Coz I've read that on the check list (Other Supporting Documents part) that I need to supply one? 
Or Fiance's Letter of Invitation would be enough?


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Uhm... I am asking about the TV application  Coz Fiance will be making his Letter of Invitation and with that, do I also have to make my own Letter about my Intented Purpose of Travel? Coz I've read that on the check list (Other Supporting Documents part) that I need to supply one?
> Or Fiance's Letter of Invitation would be enough?


Ohh,sorry...hmmn,are u aware of the "letter of Intent? Thats what u should have..and itenirary


----------



## iamrubi827

ardale4ever said:


> Ohh,sorry...hmmn,are u aware of the "letter of Intent? Thats what u should have..and itenirary


Yea, that's what I'm asking about if you made that one. Sorry, i just wanna make a clarification about that coz on the other forum they say the Letter of Invitatio from my partner would be enough. Okay, I'll make one then.


----------



## ardale4ever

iamrubi827 said:


> Yea, that's what I'm asking about if you made that one. Sorry, i just wanna make a clarification about that coz on the other forum they say the Letter of Invitatio from my partner would be enough. Okay, I'll make one then.


Thats very important,and thats different from invitation letter..


----------



## JandE

iamrubi827 said:


> Yea, that's what I'm asking about if you made that one. Sorry, i just wanna make a clarification about that coz on the other forum they say the Letter of Invitatio from my partner would be enough. Okay, I'll make one then.


For our Tourist Visa, I did a letter of invitation and stated I would be supporting all costs for the trip, in the same letter. Didn't mention any specific dates for the trip.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

JandE said:


> How long did it take before you got the Visitor Visa. We are two weeks into applying, and wondering how long to expect for a 12 month Visa.


Timings for vistor visas are pretty random.

My wife's first visa several years ago took 7 days from lodging the the visa office in Cebu until it arriving by courier back at her house.

She applied for a visitor visa 25th Nov last year and it had not been looked at when her PMV was granted 3 weeks later (we withdrew the visitor visa application)

My sister in law's visitor visa took 12 days when we applied end of January this year.


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Timings for vistor visas are pretty random.
> 
> My wife's first visa several years ago took 7 days from lodging the the visa office in Cebu until it arriving by courier back at her house.
> 
> She applied for a visitor visa 25th Nov last year and it had not been looked at when her PMV was granted 3 weeks later (we withdrew the visitor visa application)
> 
> My sister in law's visitor visa took 12 days when we applied end of January this year.


I got one done in Sept 2012 in 6 days (4 working days).
The last one in Nov 2014 was 28 days (4 weeks exactly).

I keep hoping each day to get the email for the current one.


----------



## jhaddie

Hi,

im just checking my online application and noticed in the part "Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor." my fiance put 26th of February on our engagement date instead of 25th February which is the correct one. Tho in his separate statement he put the correct date.

i checked if theres a way that i can edit it, but theres none

will this affect our PMV application?or is there a way that i can inform them on the typo.

Thank you.


----------



## pinkydilan

jhaddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> im just checking my online application and noticed in the part "Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor." my fiance put 26th of February on our engagement date instead of 25th February which is the correct one. Tho in his separate statement he put the correct date.
> 
> i checked if theres a way that i can edit it, but theres none
> 
> will this affect our PMV application?or is there a way that i can inform them on the typo.
> 
> Thank you.


You should fill up the Form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answer(s) 
and upload to your immi account


----------



## jhaddie

pinkydilan said:


> You should fill up the Form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answer(s)
> and upload to your immi account


Just to clarify...Should i upload it to Sponsorship to migrate(40sp online) as this is where the error has been made or i can just upload it to both?

im just confused on who's going to fill up and sign the form 1023 as the error was made by my fiance(sponsor) or since im the applicant, i should be the accomplishing it.

Thank you so much in advanced...


----------



## chouse

jhaddie said:


> Just to clarify...Should i upload it to Sponsorship to migrate(40sp online) as this is where the error has been made or i can just upload it to both? im just confused on who's going to fill up and sign the form 1023 as the error was made by my fiance(sponsor) or since im the applicant, i should be the accomplishing it. Thank you so much in advanced...


Your fiancé should complete it as it was an error on that part of the application, not yours


----------



## jhaddie

chouse said:


> Your fiancé should complete it as it was an error on that part of the application, not yours


Thank you so much for your help...


----------



## chouse

jhaddie said:


> Thank you so much for your help...


No problem  good luck


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi Guys,


Can I please get some help as I am still in the process of collating our evidences. With regard to the joint utility does any one put in a whole year round of joint utility statement or just the latest one will do? 

Please help 


Cheers,
Nytshade77


----------



## Mish

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can I please get some help as I am still in the process of collating our evidences. With regard to the joint utility does any one put in a whole year round of joint utility statement or just the latest one will do?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Cheers,
> Nytshade77


Usually whatever you have. So if the latest is the only joint one just include that. If you have a year or more as joint then include that.


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi Mish,

Thanks so much. We have one joint utility under our both names since Oct and my partner recently added my name in water bill. For the gas and electricity they wont accept two names on the bill. So we have internet and phone 12mos bill and water bill just the most recent cuz it was only changed this month. 

Thats alright yea? Sorry I am just making sure. Thanks so much for replying to me


cheers
Nytshade77


----------



## jhaddie

Hi,

I got an email from CO requesting for my NSO birth cert and Cenomar...i already uploaded them to my immiaccount(june 3) and at the same requested from ecensus which will be sent to Australian Embassy(dispatched june 8).

Im wondering if i need to request again from ecensus. and where do i send them my reply that i already requested for one.

Thanks.


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an email from CO requesting for my NSO birth cert and Cenomar...i already uploaded them to my immiaccount(june 3) and at the same requested from ecensus which will be sent to Australian Embassy(dispatched june 8).
> 
> Im wondering if i need to request again from ecensus. and where do i send them my reply that i already requested for one.
> 
> Thanks.


I have been wondering about that too. We had them sent direct from NSO too, but I then read that we should only do that on request.

You should reply to the email from your CO, and ask if they received the ones from NCO or not, and do you need to do it again.


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> I have been wondering about that too. We had them sent direct from NSO too, but I then read that we should only do that on request.
> 
> You should reply to the email from your CO, and ask if they received the ones from NCO or not, and do you need to do it again.


what did you use? TRN or file number?


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> I have been wondering about that too. We had them sent direct from NSO too, but I then read that we should only do that on request.
> 
> You should reply to the email from your CO, and ask if they received the ones from NCO or not, and do you need to do it again.


I also uploaded a copy of both to my immi account.

should i tick the request complete?


----------



## JandE

Applying for a marriage / birth certificate or CENOMAR from the National Statistics Office?

Clients should only apply for an NSO document(s), once a visa application has been submitted, and at the request of a case officer.

*Clients need to include a file number or Health (HAP ID) number* when applying for an NSO document. See, applying for NSO documents.The documents are sent directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila. This ensures that the most recent and complete information is provided from NSO and avoids additional checks on individually submitted documents which may lead to a delay in the processing of the application.

*Please note that we only accept NSO documents obtained using this process*.

Family Migration - Australian Embassy


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> Applying for a marriage / birth certificate or CENOMAR from the National Statistics Office?
> 
> Clients should only apply for an NSO document(s), once a visa application has been submitted, and at the request of a case officer.
> 
> *Clients need to include a file number or Health (HAP ID) number* when applying for an NSO document. See, applying for NSO documents.The documents are sent directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila. This ensures that the most recent and complete information is provided from NSO and avoids additional checks on individually submitted documents which may lead to a delay in the processing of the application.
> 
> *Please note that we only accept NSO documents obtained using this process*.
> 
> Family Migration - Australian Embassy


Thanks for the link...

im a bit confuse which one to use because ecensus dont accept the complete file number


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> Thanks for the link...
> 
> im a bit confuse which one to use because ecensus dont accept the complete file number


I think I used the HAP number, but just the numbers. Without the HAP letters.


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> I think I used the HAP number, but just the numbers. Without the HAP letters.


Thank you...i used hap ID too...


----------



## jhaddie

pkbeanie said:


> We asked for / and received confirmations from NSO and Clinic that documents had been despatched.
> 
> We are given 28 days to comply from Embassy request, so they did not advise any further action needed.
> 
> That was April for a 6 May deadline, and my agent has just recently 3July, asked if there is any further requirements, as yet, NO reply.


Hi,

just want to ask if you click the button "request complete" in your immiaccount?

i already requested birth cert and cenomar from NSO (after lodging(june3) and upon request(sept15))

NSO docs requested june 3 was already dispatched(dont have any idea if they got it)
NSO docs requested sept 15- still processing by NSO

im wondering if i can click the "request complete" since i dont need to upload this documents in my immiaccount as they will be delivered directly to them.

Thanks.


----------



## ady90

Hello! I just want to ask about having Form 888 letter equivalents notarized here in the Philippines. How much did it cost per letter? And can I bring over a letter with a friend's e-signature? She's not physically able to take her letter to the notary public, so she emailed me the docs (signed letter and scanned ID). Thanks!


----------



## JandE

ady90 said:


> Hello! I just want to ask about having Form 888 letter equivalents notarized here in the Philippines. How much did it cost per letter? And can I bring over a letter with a friend's e-signature? She's not physically able to take her letter to the notary public, so she emailed me the docs (signed letter and scanned ID). Thanks!


I paid 500 pesos for one, while in Cebu.

If the copy is certified I *think *an e signature is OK.


----------



## council

ady90 said:


> Hello! I just want to ask about having Form 888 letter equivalents notarized here in the Philippines. How much did it cost per letter? And can I bring over a letter with a friend's e-signature? She's not physically able to take her letter to the notary public, so she emailed me the docs (signed letter and scanned ID). Thanks!


Strictly speaking, a document may not be notarised without the person (signatory) physically present.

The Jurat at the bottom of the notarised document states:

BEFORE ME, a Notary Public for and in ______________________, on ___________________ *personally appeared*:

..
...
...

who are known to me and to me known to be the same persons who executed the foregoing instrument and they acknowledged to me that the same is their free and voluntary act and deed .


----------



## chouse

Just found out all our wedding cards and new baby cards was thinking of scanning a few of each in and adding them with photos of the occasions for evidence. Do you think this is a good idea or over kill? Should I choose random ones as a sample or pick out the ones from family members specifically? Thank you


----------



## T&M

OMG OMG OMG VISA GRANTED to 09/21/2015..... GOD IS GREAT.... thank you all for your supports beautiful people.


----------



## Akrist

T&M said:


> OMG OMG OMG VISA GRANTED to 09/21/2015..... GOD IS GREAT.... thank you all for your supports beautiful people.


OMG congratulations, so exciting! I've actually been meaning to PM you to see if you'd heard back yet! Fingers crossed they'll get to ours soon .


----------



## chicken999

T&M said:


> OMG OMG OMG VISA GRANTED to 09/21/2015..... GOD IS GREAT.... thank you all for your supports beautiful people.


Congratulations! Welcome to oz!


----------



## T&M

chicken999 said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to oz!


i am so happy right now..... i can believe it told just 9 months and 3 weeks.. GOOD IS GREAT..


----------



## pkbeanie

Congrats T&M, certainly sounds like you are "WOW " excited.
Hope you got to sleep at some point last nigh!!!


----------



## ardale4ever

T&M said:


> OMG OMG OMG VISA GRANTED to 09/21/2015..... GOD IS GREAT.... thank you all for your supports beautiful people.


 Congrats T&M!!!!!&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## T&M

pkbeanie said:


> Congrats T&M, certainly sounds like you are "WOW " excited.
> Hope you got to sleep at some point last nigh!!!


Hahahah to be honnest i haven't hahaha


----------



## myaus

T&M said:


> Hahahah to be honnest i haven't hahaha


Congratulation.


----------



## clgb.21

Hello again everybody! 

I hope each and one of you are well and doing good. 

I just have few questions. I applied PMV and my CO asked me to submit AFP Police Check. Upon filling up the online form, I encountered a question regarding purpose of check. 

My questions are:

1. Do you know what should I choose for PURPOSE TYPE? 
Working in the Australian Capital Territory or Commonwealth Employment/Purpose?

2. And what should I choose for PURPOSE OF CHECK?


Hope someone can assist/help me out with this one. And I wish you all the best with your visa application.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## council

clgb.21 said:


> Hello again everybody!
> 
> I hope each and one of you are well and doing good.
> 
> I just have few questions. I applied PMV and my CO asked me to submit AFP Police Check. Upon filling up the online form, I encountered a question regarding purpose of check.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Do you know what should I choose for PURPOSE TYPE?
> Working in the Australian Capital Territory or Commonwealth Employment/Purpose?
> 
> 2. And what should I choose for PURPOSE OF CHECK?
> 
> Hope someone can assist/help me out with this one. And I wish you all the best with your visa application.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


1. If you're not in the ACT then maybe you should choose "Commonwealth Employment/Purpose."

2. Purpose of check - "33 - Immigration/citizenship - for supply to DIBP"

But still to be sure -

If the purpose for your NPC is not listed or you are unsure which to select please call the National Police Check Help Desk on 02 6140 6502 between 8am and 5pm (Australian EST or ESDST).


----------



## soontowed

Happy to announce I got my 820 approved in just 5 days.. I am in peace now, and happy on my current job I followed all the advice here, I keep on reading comments, and we did the same thing, we applied tru paper application submitted via registered mail to Melbourne. Thank you all guys for those who are still on process dont loose hope, I started PMV 300..back March 2014, in Hongkong, due to my passport error in my year of birth, and the Immigration law there, My CO advice me to undergo Medical and Police clearance and once everything is Ok, My CO asked me to resign from my job and she made sure that my visa will be approved once they recieved my new passport containing the correct year of birth. I received my new passport January 15 this year and straight away I emailed to my CO back in Hongkong in less than an hour my CO called me to check my email as the visa was granted and remind me that I only had few days left in Philippines and I must depart. Our wedding was scheduled Jan 28, but we cancel because there are not enough days to prepare.'ve been in your shoes before, I got worried and left me sleepless. Its just one of the challenges you will be dealing. Soon after that you will be in state of euphoria.

The following documents we submitted on my 820
Austrslian super.. Stating I am the sole benificiary
Australian Learners Permit
Medibank card
Copy of my credit card
Copy of my Tax #
Copy of my Working with Child Permit
2 form 888 witness. 
Copy of our electric bill attached my name to the bill.
Thats all. Quick and easy.


----------



## T&M

soontowed said:


> Happy to announce I got my 820 approved in just 5 days.. I am in peace now, and happy on my current job I followed all the advice here, I keep on reading comments, and we did the same thing, we applied tru paper application submitted via registered mail to Melbourne. Thank you all guys for those who are still on process dont loose hope, I started PMV 300..back March 2014, in Hongkong, due to my passport error in my year of birth, and the Immigration law there, My CO advice me to undergo Medical and Police clearance and once everything is Ok, My CO asked me to resign from my job and she made sure that my visa will be approved once they recieved my new passport containing the correct year of birth. I received my new passport January 15 this year and straight away I emailed to my CO back in Hongkong in less than an hour my CO called me to check my email as the visa was granted and remind me that I only had few days left in Philippines and I must depart. Our wedding was scheduled Jan 28, but we cancel because there are not enough days to prepare.'ve been in your shoes before, I got worried and left me sleepless. Its just one of the challenges you will be dealing. Soon after that you will be in state of euphoria.
> 
> The following documents we submitted on my 820
> Austrslian super.. Stating I am the sole benificiary
> Australian Learners Permit
> Medibank card
> Copy of my credit card
> Copy of my Tax #
> Copy of my Working with Child Permit
> 2 form 888 witness.
> Copy of our electric bill attached my name to the bill.
> Thats all. Quick and easy.


Congrats!!! How much did you paid for the 820?


----------



## Mish

T&M said:


> Congrats!!! How much did you paid for the 820?


It is $1145 plus credit card surcharge.


----------



## soontowed

Total amount we paid is 1,157.. Including credit surcharge..


----------



## Akrist

Now at 9.5 months and no response (applied 28th of December 2014). This is the absolute worst thing ever.


----------



## JandE

Akrist said:


> Now at 9.5 months and no response (applied 28th of December 2014). This is the absolute worst thing ever.


Is that for the PMV ?

We applied in June 2015, and had first contact on 6th Oct with a request for more information from a Case Officer. How much longer it will take though... Who knows .


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> Is that for the PMV ?
> 
> We applied in June 2015, and had first contact on 6th Oct with a request for more information from a Case Officer. How much longer it will take though... Who knows .


me too, i applied june 3, and got an email from case officer last sept 15th requesting for cenomar and birth cert. tho i already provided them before, but requested for it from NSO again anyway, just to make sure.

hope we hear from them soon.


----------



## Akrist

JandE said:


> Is that for the PMV ?
> 
> We applied in June 2015, and had first contact on 6th Oct with a request for more information from a Case Officer. How much longer it will take though... Who knows .


Yup that's for the PMV. We had contact a few months ago asking for additional documentation, but no real contact since then.


----------



## LadyMamba

T&M said he had his visa after 9 mos and 3 weeks... Hang on tight guys, just be patient and have faith..


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi Guys,

How is medical done here? The officer will have to request for it? And where do we go to have one? Im in Marikina just curious how it works. Anyone pls advise


----------



## LadyMamba

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How is medical done here? The officer will have to request for it? And where do we go to have one? Im in Marikina just curious how it works. Anyone pls advise


If you applied online, you already have a HAP ID on your ImmiAccount. If you applied by post/paper, then I think your CO will give the HAP ID? You can have it done at St. Luke's.


----------



## LadyMamba

Also guys can anyone enlighten me on the "request complete" button in the ImmiAccount.. Should I click it if we have completed everything (medical, police clearance, etc)?


----------



## Nytshade77

Thank you ladymamba


----------



## JandE

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How is medical done here? The officer will have to request for it? And where do we go to have one? Im in Marikina just curious how it works. Anyone pls advise


Click on Manila at this link:

www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/philippines

It shows the only Medical options for Immigration to Australia.


----------



## Nytshade77

Thanks very much guys. Mind me asking how much this cost?


----------



## JandE

Nytshade77 said:


> Thanks very much guys. Mind me asking how much this cost?


It was 4,250 in July, and allow 6 hours. Get there early.


----------



## Nytshade77

Awesome! Thanks JandE


----------



## Ladyjane

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How is medical done here? The officer will have to request for it? And where do we go to have one? Im in Marikina just curious how it works. Anyone pls advise


** Once you have applied the CO assigned to you will send an email or whichever communication route you have selected when you lodged. The email will contain the medicals request which includes all the test and where to do it.


----------



## ellirea108

JandE said:


> Is that for the PMV ?
> 
> We applied in June 2015, and had first contact on 6th Oct with a request for more information from a Case Officer. How much longer it will take though... Who knows .


How come I applied 16 June 2015 but still no CO assigned until now?


----------



## JandE

ellirea108 said:


> How come I applied 16 June 2015 but still no CO assigned until now?


Maybe you supplied all the info they need, and they don't need to contact you to get more info?
Maybe now just the waiting ?


----------



## ellirea108

JandE said:


> Maybe you supplied all the info they need, and they don't need to contact you to get more info?
> Maybe now just the waiting ?


The status of my application is still just "Application Received" in the applications selection. Has it changed for you?


----------



## JandE

ellirea108 said:


> The status of my application is still just "Application Received" in the applications selection. Has it changed for you?


Ours says "Information Requested"
and the sponsor side still "Submitted"


----------



## ellirea108

JandE said:


> Ours says "Information Requested"
> and the sponsor side still "Submitted"


I see, thank you.


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys!!

Need your ideas and knowledge..
Though i ask it already before, but im still bothered and worried..
I will be leaving for australia this saturday, i have visitor's visa that will expire on December 5, 2015 with a condition that not maximum of 3mos stay..

My question, there will be no problem even if i stay in Oz until January 10, 2016 even if it expire Dec 2015 as long as i will not exceed 3mos?

Please clarify

Thank you so much


----------



## Nytshade77

ardale4ever said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Need your ideas and knowledge..
> Though i ask it already before, but im still bothered and worried..
> I will be leaving for australia this saturday, i have visitor's visa that will expire on December 5, 2015 with a condition that not maximum of 3mos stay..
> 
> My question, there will be no problem even if i stay in Oz until January 10, 2016 even if it expire Dec 2015 as long as i will not exceed 3mos?
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi,

I reckon no. You will overstay your visa. When was your visitor visa grant?


----------



## ardale4ever

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I reckon no. You will overstay your visa. When was your visitor visa grant?


My visa was granted Dec 6, 2014 and expire Dec 5, 2015..
And my visa says last date to arrive is Dec.5,2015.. So i can even enter Oz dec. 5 and stay for 
3 mos, right?


----------



## Nytshade77

ardale4ever said:


> My visa was granted Dec 6, 2014 and expire Dec 5, 2015..
> And my visa says last date to arrive is Dec.5,2015.. So i can even enter Oz dec. 5 and stay for
> 3 mos, right?


Hi ardale4ever,

You have been granted a visa a year ago and valid for 1 year and you will just travel now? I'm afraid you got it all wrong. If you stay beyond 5th of Dec then you will be illegally staying in AU and this may jeopardise your partner visa application. you have to leave on or before 5th of Dec.

You have 3 mos stay from Dec 2014 till Dec 2015 no later than that.


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Need your ideas and knowledge..
> Though i ask it already before, but im still bothered and worried..
> I will be leaving for australia this saturday, i have visitor's visa that will expire on December 5, 2015 with a condition that not maximum of 3mos stay..
> 
> My question, there will be no problem even if i stay in Oz until January 10, 2016 even if it expire Dec 2015 as long as i will not exceed 3mos?
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> Thank you so much


When you say "expiry date" do you mean the bit that says: "last date to arrive"?

There is NO expiry date on our Visa.

Our Visa has a *Visa Grant date* of 24 Sept 2015
*Must Not Arrive After* Date of 24 Sept 2016

This means that she can arrive at any time up to 24 Sept 2016, and be allowed to stay for the full Visa Term from the date of Arrival.

If this is the case, and your "Must Not Arrive After" date is December 5, 2015. Then you can arrive at any time up to 5th December 2015 and stay for your full three months.


----------



## ardale4ever

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi ardale4ever,
> 
> You have been granted a visa a year ago and valid for 1 year and you will just travel now? I'm afraid you got it all wrong. If you stay beyond 5th of Dec then you will be illegally staying in AU and this may jeopardise your partner visa application. you have to leave on or before 5th of Dec.
> 
> You have 3 mos stay from Dec 2014 till Dec 2015 no later than that.


 I was granted visitors visa valid for a year and multiple entry..I already used it dec 2015 and april this year


----------



## JandE

One plan that I saw possible for our visa, and I checked it out:

Visa Conditions:
Visa Grant date: 24 September 2015
Must Not Arrive After: 24 September 2016
Stay Period: 12 months from the date of each arrival
Travel Facility: Multiple

She arrives in Aus Oct 2015, stays till August 2016, 
Arrives in Australia again on 1st Sept 2016 and stay for a further 12 months.

I doubt we will use that, as I hope the PMV will kick in before June 2016.

ardale4ever, the difference between our visas is only that yours has the 3 months stay each time, ours has 12 months each time.


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> When you say "expiry date" do you mean the bit that says: "last date to arrive"?
> 
> There is NO expiry date on our Visa.
> 
> Our Visa has a *Visa Grant date* of 24 Sept 2015
> *Must Not Arrive After* Date of 24 Sept 2016
> 
> This means that she can arrive at any time up to 24 Sept 2016, and be allowed to stay for the full Visa Term from the date of Arrival.
> 
> If this is the case, and your "Must Not Arrive After" date is December 5, 2015. Then you can arrive at any time up to 5th December 2015 and stay for your full three months.


Hi JandE,

Yeah, no expiration on my visa, just last day to arrive so i assumed that its the expiration..But based on my understanding, I can still enter australia on Dec 5 2015 and stay for full 3mos..So therefore, if i leave this coming saturday, and my return date is January 10, 2016, i will not be charged overstaying...Just want to be sure if my understanding is correct, i dont want to to risk my PMV application
---------------------------------------
Visa Grant Date 05 December 2014

Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)

Entries Multiple

Last Date to Arrive 05 December 2015

Conditions:

8101 - NO WORK

8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
------------------------------------------


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Hi JandE,
> 
> Yeah, no expiration on my visa, just last day to arrive so i assumed that its the expiration..But based on my understanding, I can still enter australia on Dec 5 2015 and stay for full 3mos..So therefore, if i leave this coming saturday, and my return date is January 10, 2016, i will not be charged overstaying...Just want to be sure if my understanding is correct, i dont want to to risk my PMV application
> ---------------------------------------
> Visa Grant Date 05 December 2014
> 
> Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)
> 
> Entries Multiple
> 
> Last Date to Arrive 05 December 2015


That's how I read it too.

But:

On the *Stay Period* does it say only 3 months *OR* 3 months from the date of each arrival ?

ie: Total of 3 months *or* multiple 3 month visits.


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> That's how I read it too.
> 
> But:
> 
> On the *Stay Period* does it say only 3 months *OR* 3 months from the date of each arrival ?
> 
> ie: Total of 3 months *or* multiple 3 month visits.


It only say Stay for/until 3months
My understanding is multiple entries from dec 5, 2014 - dec 5, 2015 with max 3mos per visit..


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> It only say Stay for/until 3months
> My understanding is multiple entries from dec 5, 2014 - dec 5, 2015 with max 3mos per visit..


How long have you stayed so far, in total? 
3 months = about 91 days ?

I am not sure on yours whether it would allow you to exceed a total of 3 months.

The wording on mine " x months from the date of each arrival" seems to be more specific.

I would want another opinion to be sure of this, unless you have already exceeded 91 days total, in which case it would seem to be OK, if no problem on the last exit.


----------



## Ladyjane

ardale4ever said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Need your ideas and knowledge..
> Though i ask it already before, but im still bothered and worried..
> I will be leaving for australia this saturday, i have visitor's visa that will expire on December 5, 2015 with a condition that not maximum of 3mos stay..
> 
> My question, there will be no problem even if i stay in Oz until January 10, 2016 even if it expire Dec 2015 as long as i will not exceed 3mos?
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> Thank you so much


*** I'm afraid not. You have to exit Australia on or before your visa expires. overstaying is illegal.


----------



## Ladyjane

ardale4ever said:


> It only say Stay for/until 3months
> My understanding is multiple entries from dec 5, 2014 - dec 5, 2015 with max 3mos per visit..


,

Double check your visa grant letter. It should say how long you are allowed to stay or if you are allowed multiple entry. The limitations of the visa will be stated.


----------



## sharonmstanley

You are fine to stay until Jan. We have the same visa which was granted in Jan 15. We have used it to enter Australia once already and will use it again next month. It states it is valid for entry for one year post the grant date, for multiple entries and you can stay a maximum of three months after each entry. So you in theory you could enter on the 5th and stay 3 months.


----------



## Aussie83

Ladyjane said:


> *** I'm afraid not. You have to exit Australia on or before your visa expires. overstaying is illegal.


Hi Ladyjane, 
Just to let you know that is not correct. The visa itself doesn't have an expiry date.
it has a visa grant date. and a Must Not Arrive After date and a stay period. below is directly taken from my Wife's grant letter.
Ardale you will be right to re-enter the 5th but i would make it a day or 2 earlier just to help save potential confusion.

*Must Not Arrive After* 27 January 2016
*Stay Period* 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Facility Multiple


----------



## JandE

Aussie83 said:


> Hi Ladyjane,
> Just to let you know that is not correct. The visa itself doesn't have an expiry date.
> it has a visa grant date. and a Must Not Arrive After date and a stay period. below is directly taken from my Wife's grant letter.
> Ardale you will be right to re-enter the 5th but i would make it a day or 2 earlier just to help save potential confusion.
> 
> *Must Not Arrive After* 27 January 2016
> *Stay Period* 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival
> Travel Facility Multiple


Yours has: Stay Period 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Mine has similar Stay Period 12 month(s) from the date of each arrival
But...
ardale4ever seems to have:
Stay Period: Stay for/until 3months

Not sure if this is different or not to ours, re the missing wording: _from the date of each arrival_


----------



## Aussie83

I would say probably a update of wording from last year to this year to clear up confusion.
A quick check on VEVO should tell you exactly. its wording is very specific


----------



## JandE

Aussie83 said:


> I would say probably a update of wording from last year to this year to clear up confusion.
> A quick check on VEVO should tell you exactly. its wording is very specific


So simple 

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

I just checked ours: 
_Visa grant date 24 September 2015
*Visa expiry date* 06 October 2016
Location Onshore
Visa status In Effect
Visa grant number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 24 September 2016
Period of stay 12 months on each arrival_

I noticed that the Visa has an expiry date about 2 weeks after the _Must not arrive after_ date.

Does this mean that any stay after that date is overstay ? Back to the original question ?


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> How long have you stayed so far, in total?
> 3 months = about 91 days ?
> 
> I am not sure on yours whether it would allow you to exceed a total of 3 months.
> 
> The wording on mine " x months from the date of each arrival" seems to be more specific.
> 
> I would want another opinion to be sure of this, unless you have already exceeded 91 days total, in which case it would seem to be OK, if no problem on the last exit.


Hi ..

My first visit is 3 weeks & second visit is 10days..

Does it mean for the 1 year validity of my visa, i should only have 90 days total stay in Oz?


----------



## Ladyjane

Aussie83 said:


> Hi Ladyjane,
> Just to let you know that is not correct. The visa itself doesn't have an expiry date.
> it has a visa grant date. and a Must Not Arrive After date and a stay period. below is directly taken from my Wife's grant letter.
> Ardale you will be right to re-enter the 5th but i would make it a day or 2 earlier just to help save potential confusion.
> 
> *Must Not Arrive After* 27 January 2016
> *Stay Period* 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival
> Travel Facility Multiple


*** That was the reason why I told her to read the grant letter back. The letter will say all the limitations and such. Overstaying is no joke.


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Hi ..
> 
> My first visit is 3 weeks & second visit is 10days..
> 
> Does it mean for the 1 year validity of my visa, i should only have 90 days total stay in Oz?


I am wondering that now.

I just read this:


> _Please check your visa end date - it is very important that you do not remain in Australia past this date.
> 
> If you do stay in Australia past your visa expiry date, this breach will remain permanently on your immigration record.
> 
> An overstay may impact on your eligibility for future visas._


I only saw that we had a visa expiry date when checking VEVO, and the date is exactly 12 months after arrival in Australia. That is for a 12 month visa.

The grant states she gets 12 months stay for every entry into Australia, but the info above seems to say that each stay cannot exceed a total of the 12 months.


----------



## JandE

This is the final info:



> You might be able to travel to and from Australia as many times as you want while your visa is valid, but the total time you spend in Australia cannot be more than the period of stay that you have been granted.


from: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/600-Visitor.aspx

So, a three month Visa allows 3 months total
and a 12 month Visa allows 12 months total


----------



## JandE

Ladyjane said:


> *** That was the reason why I told her to read the grant letter back. The letter will say all the limitations and such. Overstaying is no joke.


The Grant letter does not state an expiry date, but VEVO does.

I think the confusion is due to the grant letter stating (in my case) 12 months stay is allowed on *each* arrival, and must not arrive after 24 September 2016.

Going by that alone would appear to allow almost 24 months stay.

However, VEVO contradicts that by giving us a Visa expiry date for the first time, and would be missed if we had not checked on VEVO.


----------



## firemansam

But you can only stay 12 months out if 18 so u can't stay for 2 years anyway


----------



## JandE

firemansam said:


> But you can only stay 12 months out if 18 so u can't stay for 2 years anyway


That's condition 8558, which is not on this visas list of conditions.


----------



## Aussie83

JandE said:


> This is the final info:
> 
> So, a three month Visa allows 3 months total
> and a 12 month Visa allows 12 months total


understand where you are coming from and there is no doubt we all take this seriously. unfortunately no yes no answer is readily available. with your comments though the multiple entry not able to stay for more than 3 months doesn't fit within the 3,6, 12 months as it doesn't place a month limit on the visa.
considering it states that you can't enter the country after (our case) 27/01 seems odd as by the logic mentioned that you can't stay past it means you can arrive that day but have to leave by midnight.....
to me the clincher comes from the grant letter, as i've mentioned about the stay period bit it also mentions on the grant letter below.

Your visa allows you to enter multiple times during the Stay Period that has been granted.
This means you can enter and depart Australia multiple times only during the Stay Period that
has been granted.
The Stay Period does not restart each time you enter Australia. At the end of your Stay Period
you cannot remain in, or re-enter Australia.
If you are in Australia past the end of your Stay Period you will become unlawful unless you
have made alternative arrangements with the department. If you think you will not be able to
depart Australia by the end of your Stay Period you should contact the department as soon as
possible.
so if you combine must not arrive after date with stay period and the above statement tends to the argument that you can enter 27/01 and stay for 3 months.
for final confirmation though a agent/professional would be required would be required


----------



## ardale4ever

Is it safe to post my visa grant letter here so that u guys can read it...i appreciate all your ideas and help but makes me more confused..hehhehe


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> The Grant letter does not state an expiry date, but VEVO does.
> 
> I think the confusion is due to the grant letter stating (in my case) 12 months stay is allowed on *each* arrival, and must not arrive after 24 September 2016.
> 
> Going by that alone would appear to allow almost 24 months stay.
> 
> However, VEVO contradicts that by giving us a Visa expiry date for the first time, and would be missed if we had not checked on VEVO.


How can i check mine in VEVO? I applied paper based


----------



## Aussie83

you can post it but make sure you leave out any personal information.
Vevo allows you to check current visa status not the progress of your application


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Is it safe to post my visa grant letter here so that u guys can read it...i appreciate all your ideas and help but makes me more confused..hehhehe


If you do post it, block out names, ID, grant number and Travel Document number (passport number).

I am too confused myself now. I can read this rule so many ways now. and I think a professional opinion is needed.

eg:

the total time you spend in Australia cannot be more than the period of stay that you have been granted.

Our Visa grant letter states the grant of a stay period of: "_12 months stay is allowed on each arrival_"

And the grant letter states no expiry date.


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> How can i check mine in VEVO? I applied paper based


Go to: https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

and enter in the applicants details from the visa grant letter


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys..here is my visa grant..thank u


----------



## soontowed

Aussie83 said:


> understand where you are coming from and there is no doubt we all take this seriously. unfortunately no yes no answer is readily available. with your comments though the multiple entry not able to stay for more than 3 months doesn't fit within the 3,6, 12 months as it doesn't place a month limit on the visa.
> considering it states that you can't enter the country after (our case) 27/01 seems odd as by the logic mentioned that you can't stay past it means you can arrive that day but have to leave by midnight.....
> to me the clincher comes from the grant letter, as i've mentioned about the stay period bit it also mentions on the grant letter below.
> 
> Your visa allows you to enter multiple times during the Stay Period that has been granted.
> This means you can enter and depart Australia multiple times only during the Stay Period that
> has been granted.
> The Stay Period does not restart each time you enter Australia. At the end of your Stay Period
> you cannot remain in, or re-enter Australia.
> If you are in Australia past the end of your Stay Period you will become unlawful unless you
> have made alternative arrangements with the department. If you think you will not be able to
> depart Australia by the end of your Stay Period you should contact the department as soon as
> possible.
> so if you combine must not arrive after date with stay period and the above statement tends to the argument that you can enter 27/01 and stay for 3 months.
> for final confirmation though a agent/professional would be required would be required


I agree with you, I remember the first time I applied Tourist visa here and granted after 2 working days , Vice consul of Australian embassy clearly explain to me that. Last entry date is ----- but she do explain to me that If possible for future application I have to leave australia before the last date of entry in order for me to maintain a good record background on my future application since I told her it was my boyfriend (now husband) was my sponsor.She did not mention to me any visa expiry, she only insist that for future application I have to maintain a good record it was the same advice given to us by my husband cousin who work at Immigration, the best way is try to exit australia a day before the last date of your entry just to make it sure you will not overstay. One day or two days overstaying of visa has a big impact on your future application.. Theres no better way but to abide immigration law,


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> Go to: https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
> 
> and enter in the applicants details from the visa grant letter


is it applicable for paper application? I tried it but i need TRN # which i dont have..TRN is on the receipt of online application i think


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> is it applicable for paper application? I tried it but i need TRN # which i dont have..TRN is on the receipt of online application i think


I tried to look at your visa grant letter, but it is too small, and I can't zoom in..
My TRN is the 2nd line from the top after date of application..

Instead of the TRN, use the Visa Grant number, which must be on the Visa Grant letter.


----------



## JandE

soontowed said:


> the best way is try to exit australia a day before the last date of your entry just to make it sure you will not overstay.


The last day of entry is the latest date that you are allowed to enter, not leave.

From what I have seen, the Visa expiry date is only activated after you enter and is set at a time after you enter, depending on your stay period.. eg:
If "Must Not Enter After" date is : 24 Sept 2016 and you arrive on 20 Sept 2016, the the visa will be set to expire x months after 20 Sept 2016.



soontowed said:


> Theres no better way but to abide immigration law,


It would be good if Immigration was maybe a bit clearer on this issue.

I've been trying to work out exactly what some things mean, and in our case I read this:

From the Subclass 600 page:

_You might be able to travel to and from Australia as many times as you want while your visa is valid, but the *total time you spend in Australia cannot be more than the period of stay that you have been granted*._

Our Visa Grant states:

_Stay Period: 12 months from the date of each arrival.
Must Not Arrive after: 24 Sept 2016_

Reading that logically it seem to say that the period of stay granted is 12 months after each entry.

So: she enters on 6 Oct 2015 stays 10 months and leaves 6 Aug 2016.
Then enters again on 6 Sept 2016 and stay another 12 months till 5 Sept 2017.

That seems correct from the Visa Grant letter info, and what is stated on the https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600- page.

BUT.

Hidden away on VEVO is another date that many people will never see, The Visa Expiry date. In our case the 6th Oct 2016. (exactly 12 months after she arrived). 
Will that date change if she leaves and comes back in again ?


----------



## ardale4ever

Details of Application
Application ID --------------
Visa Class VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600)
Application Lodgement Date 17 November 2014
File Number --------------
Payment Receipt Number -----------
Decision Date 05 December 2014
Primary Applicant
Name ---------------
Date of Birth ----------------------
Application ID ---------------------
Citizenship Philippines
Passport Number --------------
Visa Grant Number -----------
Visa Stream Tourist
Visa Grant Date 05 December 2014
Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)
Entries Multiple
Last Date to Arrive 05 December 2015
Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY


Sorry guys, i dont know how to cover those confidential infos and attached here so i just copy paste it...

Thats the details of my visa..


----------



## ardale4ever

Details of Application
Application ID ------------
Visa Class VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600)
Application Lodgement Date 17 November 2014
File Number --------------
Payment Receipt Number -------
Decision Date 05 December 2014
Primary Applicant
Name ---------------
Date of Birth ----------------------
Application ID ---------------------
Citizenship Philippines
Passport Number --------------
Visa Grant Number -----------
Visa Stream Tourist
Visa Grant Date 05 December 2014
Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)
Entries Multiple
Last Date to Arrive 05 December 2015
Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY


Sorry guys, i dont know how to cover those confidential infos and attached here so i just copy paste it...

Thats the details of my visa..


----------



## ardale4ever

Family name ---------------
Given name(s)--------------
Visa descriptionVISITOR
Passport / ImmiCard numberE-----------
Visa class / subclassFA / 600
Visa applicantPrimary
Visa grant date05 December 2014
Visa expiry date05 December 2015
LocationOffshore
Visa statusIn Effect
Visa grant number-------------
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 05 December 2015
Period of stay 03 months on each arrival
Visa condition(s)
8101 - No work: The visa holder cannot work in Australia.

8201 - Maximum 3 Months Study: While in Australia you must not engage in any studies or training for more than 3 months.

Above does not apply for holders of:

Student Guardian (subclass 580) visa holders, who is undertaking an English Language Intensive Courses for Overseas Students (ELICOS) of less than 20 hours per week
Medical Treatment (subclasses 602, 675, 685) visa holders where they:
Are under 18; and
Has experienced a change in circumstances while in Australia; and
Has obtained permission in writing to engage for more than three months in any studies or training because of compelling and compassionate circumstances.​
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi guys.., thats the details in my VEVO..
I am relieved now, all cleared i think...heheheh


----------



## JandE

On VEVO you have the Visa expiry date: 05 December 2015

That appears to be the date the visa holder must have left Australia by, according to one way of reading this.


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> On VEVO you have the Visa expiry date: 05 December 2015
> 
> That appears to be the date the visa holder must have left Australia by, according to one way of reading this.


Ohhhh..,then they should not put Dec 5 as my last entry if i should not be in australia on that date 

Its contradicting, last entry is Dec 5, and expiration is Dec 5 and i should leave Aus before expiration..??

hehehehe


----------



## Aussie83

Best bet is to call them. We can look at it many different ways and as per a quote I posted last night from VEVO it doesn't go off the expiry. If you call them they will let you know and then you can let us all know! Lol


----------



## ardale4ever

Aussie83 said:


> Best bet is to call them. We can look at it many different ways and as per a quote I posted last night from VEVO it doesn't go off the expiry. If you call them they will let you know and then you can let us all know! Lol


Sad to say, Oz embassy in Phil so hard to contact..
I tried yesterday but they just told me to call the VFS # then when i call VFS they said they're not allowed to explain visas.. 
I will call again today


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys..

I called embassy already..
She said, if my last entry is Dec 5, 2015 and stay not max of 3 mos., then i can enter aus on Dec 5 and stay until 3 mos..

The expiration on my VEVO which is Dec 5 also is expiration for my entry, not expiration of my stay..Therefore i will not be over staying if i leave Oz on january 9 2016.. I dont issue on the last entry date coz i will be leaving tommorow and stay for 3 mos until january 9, 2016...

thanks guys..


----------



## Nytshade77

ardale4ever said:


> Details of Application
> Application ID --------------
> Visa Class VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600)
> Application Lodgement Date 17 November 2014
> File Number --------------
> Payment Receipt Number -----------
> Decision Date 05 December 2014
> Primary Applicant
> Name ---------------
> Date of Birth ----------------------
> Application ID ---------------------
> Citizenship Philippines
> Passport Number --------------
> Visa Grant Number -----------
> Visa Stream Tourist
> Visa Grant Date 05 December 2014
> Stay For/Until 3 Month(s)
> Entries Multiple
> Last Date to Arrive 05 December 2015
> Conditions:
> 8101 - NO WORK
> 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
> 
> Sorry guys, i dont know how to cover those confidential infos and attached here so i just copy paste it...
> 
> Thats the details of my visa..


Hi Ardale4ever,

I guess you should be fine. Cuz you used the word expiration date made me confused.

Cheers!


----------



## ardale4ever

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Ardale4ever,
> 
> I guess you should be fine. Cuz you used the word expiration date made me confused.
> 
> Cheers!


hi nytshade..,
Theres really Visa expiry date on my Vevo which is Dec 5 also..I posted it earlier


----------



## Aussie83

Now we have the definitive answer so we can stop chasing our tails!!! lol


----------



## iamrubi827

Hi guys, since this thread is currently about Tourist Visa, i just wanna share that processing time is longer if you lodged it thru online via immiaccount! apparently, TV applications via VFS is much waaaayyyy quicker than the standard processing time! Some only took them 2 days to have their TV granted, whislt for some, the longest time they have waited is just for 15 days! Anyways, i just had my TV grant after 40 bloody days maybe because i lodged it thru online? LOL


----------



## Aussie83

That's not necessarily true either. Last tourist visa I did for my wife was online and it took less than 24 hrs. Ultimately from what I've seen online or paper is about the same in terms of average for any visa type, for both always some that get done quicker and some that are delayed


----------



## JandE

We did a Tourist Visa via VFS last year, it took 28 days for a 3 month Visa.

Online this year for a 12 month Visa took 35 days.


----------



## pkbeanie

WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Got our Grant notification letter. Straight to PR 100 granted.
My wife is doing cartwheels.
Agent was in Melbourne, so this was emailed to her yesterday evening, damn daylight savings, DOH!!! !!!!!!!!.
2 days short of 10 Months.
WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Akrist

pkbeanie said:


> WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Got our Grant notification letter. Straight to PR 100 granted.
> My wife is doing cartwheels.
> Agent was in Melbourne, so this was emailed to her yesterday evening, damn daylight savings, DOH!!! !!!!!!!!.
> 2 days short of 10 Months.
> WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Congratulations!!! I'm so jealous right now!


----------



## pkbeanie

I know that feeling, yesterday on another forum, Manila Office Visa granted, application date 29th Dec.
It was about 3.30pm, I was so sure, ours was coming also, but it was 6.30pm Melbourne time, and I am in Perth, so I knew Nicole our agent, would have gone home. So said to the wife on Skype, I will email the agent in the morning. 
My email said 3 messages this morning, one of them was from Cebu Pacific Air, is that spooky or what.


----------



## Akrist

So lucky! Well unfortunately ours is the 300 not the 100 so I don't think your grant says much about when ours will be ready. So happy for you guys though!


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys..

Just want to share,,i posted few days ago about expiration date of my tourist visa,worrying i might overstayed..That time,when i check in my VEVO,last date of entry is dec 5,same as visa expiry date..

Now,i am in aus,i arrived oct 18,,then i check my VEVO just today,the visa expiration date was changed to Jan 18 2016 

 The expiry date change based on ur "stay until" when u enter aus..So i must leave aus before on or before jan 18,exactly 3 mos since i enter..

Now,it does make sense already,,more clearer..hehhe


----------



## JandE

I've wondered if the VEVO expiry date changes after an entry event, especially with multi entry visas. Your post indicates a positive answer to that.


----------



## adelaidetwin

Hi Guys & Girls,

Great forum and I appreciate everyone sharing their experiences.

We are looking to lodge the PMV (300) in January 2016 and a week later a student visa - Vocational Education and Training Sector visa (subclass 572) with my partner to be back in PH around 6 months after the PMV was originally lodged.

The nursing coarse goes 3 months (May-July) and from what I understand this should be fine and won't affect the PMV. 

1) Is this correct and the best way to do it? 
2) Does this cause further delay with the PMV
3) What is a realistic time frame to have PMV granted
4) While my partner is in Australia can she still submit documents for the PMV or is their certain requirements/documents you need to do in PH?

Thank you


----------



## adelaidetwin

Also if we can went for a visitor visa instead of a student visa would it likely be approved?

We would apply for the PMV first.


----------



## JandE

Your partner will need to get police checks and medicals done. Not sure if these can be done other than in Philippines. We did them before the Visitor Visa application.


----------



## firemansam

Medical can be done in Australia.


----------



## jassy28

Hi everyone. 

I'm new here.
I just want to ask few questions.
I've lodge a PMV visa last jan 5,2015
Applied Tourist visa last apr 28,2015
Granted: may 12,2015
Flew JUne 15 and left oz sept 14 (2nd time to go to OZ)
Now, i lodge another tourist visa (via Immiaccount)last sept 21
It has been 35 days, and I'm still waiting &#55357;&#56877;

Is there any way i can follow up or be updated on when It will be finalized?
My pmv waiting time: 9 mons. And 2 weeks and still counting &#55357;&#56877;
Is it because I have 2 visas on queue?
Pls help. I'm so confused⁉


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

You won't get anything out of Manila.

I'd just be patient - you might get lucky and they just grant your PMV


----------



## Akrist

jassy28 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new here.
> I just want to ask few questions.
> I've lodge a PMV visa last jan 5,2015
> Applied Tourist visa last apr 28,2015
> Granted: may 12,2015
> Flew JUne 15 and left oz sept 14 (2nd time to go to OZ)
> Now, i lodge another tourist visa (via Immiaccount)last sept 21
> It has been 35 days, and I'm still waiting ��
> 
> Is there any way i can follow up or be updated on when It will be finalized?
> My pmv waiting time: 9 mons. And 2 weeks and still counting ��
> Is it because I have 2 visas on queue?
> Pls help. I'm so confused⁉


It's a bit of a horrible wait right? We applied for our PMV about a week before you and the wait is killing us. Good luck and I hope you get the PMV very soon .


----------



## jassy28

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> You won't get anything out of Manila.
> 
> I'd just be patient - you might get lucky and they just grant your PMV


Thank you, fingers crossed. And heaps of prayer


----------



## clgb.21

*Hello!

I hope everyone is doing great. I just have 1 question and thank you in advance for helping me.

I lodged my PMV last June 12 and I received an email from immigration requesting for further documents. When I opened the attachment, there is nothing listed on the checklist.

I have also attached the page 2 of the attachment here that they sent me on the email. Did anyone experienced this? Can someone help me what document are they asking from me?

Thank you very much and more powers to you all! *


----------



## council

clgb.21 said:


> *Hello!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great. I just have 1 question and thank you in advance for helping me.
> 
> I lodged my PMV last June 12 and I received an email from immigration requesting for further documents. When I opened the attachment, there is nothing listed on the checklist.
> 
> I have also attached the page 2 of the attachment here that they sent me on the email. Did anyone experienced this? Can someone help me what document are they asking from me?
> 
> Thank you very much and more powers to you all! *


Email them back to clarify.


----------



## clgb.21

council said:


> Email them back to clarify.


Hello Council!

Thanks for the quick reply. Should I do anything with my ImmiAccount like press "request complete" button or should I just leave it as it is? I'm just scared to make mistake.

Thank you so much again!


----------



## Aussie83

Do not hit request complete.
Would be worth going into the view correspondence to check if the attachment made it in there.


----------



## bebecait

I have lodged my Partner Visa 820 from PMV and received via email the Bridging Visa Grant though it will not be in effect until my PMV expires. Today (a week after lodgement), Immi has returned my docs via post mail with a small note "with compliments NSW Partner Processing Centre"

I am not sure what does this mean? Anybdy with the same case of returned docs?


----------



## council

bebecait said:


> I have lodged my Partner Visa 820 from PMV and received via email the Bridging Visa Grant though it will not be in effect until my PMV expires. Today (a week after lodgement), Immi has returned my docs via post mail with a small note "with compliments NSW Partner Processing Centre"
> 
> I am not sure what does this mean? Anybdy with the same case of returned docs?


Probably they've reviewed the documents and have taken the information they need so they don't need them anymore..


----------



## bebecait

council said:


> Probably they've reviewed the documents and have taken the information they need so they don't need them anymore..


Thanks, Council!

Would that mean a positive outcome in a way?


----------



## firemansam

You've got your bridging visa for your 820 what further positives are you looking for?


----------



## bebecait

firemansam said:


> You've got your bridging visa for your 820 what further positives are you looking for?


The 820 Visa Grant.


----------



## council

bebecait said:


> The 820 Visa Grant.


Patience is a virtue.

As they say on the website:



> Average processing time for this visa is 12 to 15 months.


And unless DIBP says clearly, there is nothing definite in terms of approval or rejection.


----------



## firemansam

If you have the bridging visa then you have the 820, it doesn't take 12 months coming from the PMV. Now you won't hear a thing until your 801 is due.


----------



## dcon

Hi everyone!!! Im new here and just registered today. I spent my whole day and night yesterday reading this particular thread from first to last page. Im glad that it is still open. I like to get opinion and advice from you guys, please take time to read my love letter.LOL. Thank very much in advance.

Im from Phils,my partner is an Australian Citizen. He is not legally divorce (not have signed divorce papers) but legally separated for 3 yrs. We are in our 2 years relationship. That sounds we are qualified for de facto visa BUT!!! my partner works a month offshore and a month onshore vacation. He is visiting me during his onshore, total of 12 times travel to philippines and total of 7 months that we are living together in a flat that we are renting for temporary accomodation while we are building our house here ( house building is 1 yr and 8 months and at finishing stage at the moment). We have US joint account since feb 2014, part of his pay goes to our joint account as funds for our building. He bought a vehicle transfered and registered under his name, and obtained Phil drivers license. Bank account and our drivers license are all addressed to our permanent address (my parents house). The house building blocks title,bills are all under my name coz u know in Phils foreign cant have name in land title. We lodge Tv thru immi and still on its 3rd week waitin. We hope to get Multiple entry visa (MeV) so i can visit him in oz during his onshore vacation and experience the life, culture, weather,etc. Also to continuously live together and share lives as partner. Planning ahead for defacto visa is a smart way to do,i think. To gather data needed and avoid refusal.I am the one working with all the papers needed coz my partner has no idea about the process but im explaining to him everything. I already read the Partner Migration Booklet but still a lot of questions popping up in my mind. 

So here are my doubts:

1. With what i have detailed about our relationship, what is our chances if we lodge 309 defacto visa? we can't register our relationship in oz yet we have to live together fully in 12 months, correct me if im wrong please. thank you. 
2. Off topic: I understand that Tv is for holiday,visit friends,family,relatives purposes but if we lodge 820 defacto while im on MeV without 8503 condition, how the BvA works? Im thinking that it's breaking the policy of Tv and might not get what we want. 
3. If we decided to get married in Phils and apply 820 Pv with my MeV, same as #2, breaking the policy of Tv and might not get what we want?
4. We are planning to have a baby next year and my partner wants me to give birth in Oz so the baby will automatically acquire Australian citizenship. With my MeV, i dont know how it will work. Any advice please.
5. We are not planning to get married in Phil neither in Oz because we want to finish our house building here and in Oz. PMV is not our option but he doesnt know about it yet i can explain to him and might consider it rather than defacto.
6. With our 2 years relationship plus 1 yr MeV, total 3 yrs relationship then we apply 309 , is there a chance of getting 100 grant? 

Any single thought is very much appreciated. Again Thank you very much in advance.
Cheers!!


----------



## bebecait

Thanks Council! 

Been there, done that with my PMV application.


----------



## firemansam

For a start, dont put all your hopes on getting a 1 year multiple entry visa, immigration will give you what they want to give you, also being from Philippines expect there will be a good chance of a no further stay condition being imposed on your visa which means the 820 visa will be out if it is imposed as a condition.
Until he get's a divorce, de-facto is the only way you can apply.
Your baby no matter where born will have citizenship by descent. 
As for being granted the 100 visa, that is up to your case officer who works your application.
Others here will be able to answer your questions a bit better.


----------



## JandE

dcon said:


> if we lodge 820 defacto while im on MeV with NFS, how the BvA works? Im thinking that it's breaking the policy of Tv and might not get what we want.


If you have the NFS condition then you can't normally apply for another visa while in Australia



> _The effect of the 8503 'No Further Stay' condition is that it will
> not be possible for you to apply to remain in Australia beyond
> the authorised period of stay of your visa_


----------



## dcon

JandE said:


> If you have the NFS condition then you can't normally apply for another visa while in Australia


Thank U Jande.. ooppss..sorry my mistake. i mean Mev without NFS 8503. just edited my post...


----------



## dcon

Thank U firemansam. Yes it is a must that my partner needs to settle his divorce paper before we can apply de facto, noted!


----------



## dcon

firemansam said:


> For a start, dont put all your hopes on getting a 1 year multiple entry visa, immigration will give you what they want to give you, also being from Philippines expect there will be a good chance of a no further stay condition being imposed on your visa which means the 820 visa will be out if it is imposed as a condition.
> Until he get's a divorce, de-facto is the only way you can apply.
> Your baby no matter where born will have citizenship by descent.
> As for being granted the 100 visa, that is up to your case officer who works your application.
> Others here will be able to answer your questions a bit better.


Thank you firemansam, yeah he said that he will settle his divorce paper soon.


----------



## soontowed

Dont worry on visa granted 100, proceed first to your partners divorce case, as this is not easy on both sides, especially if one partner does not agree with the other one entitlement.. ( both have to share of whatever they got including super annuation) on top of property they had. After this then its easy for both of you to process whatever visa (spouse,pmv or de facto) its just the waiting period that's taking its toll and the long wait, having a baby does not expedite your papers, nor granting straight to 100. Its a long que, some applicant reach almost 3 years to grant their 100, for the meantime enjoy your freedom that you can travel to Australia, that other applicant envy for. Some got refused,


----------



## JandE

dcon said:


> he said that he will settle his divorce paper soon.


Have they done the settlement first? That took longer than the divorce for us. Total about 2 years before i was free to start again.


----------



## ausharrold

My Filipino girlfriend came here on a 3 month 600 Visa. Before it expired she applied for a longer stay and they granted her another 9 months. We have been in and out of the country a number of times and live together since April this year. Our main problem we have is that she is still married, so we can not register our relationship. Anyway good luck with what you decide to do.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## Akrist

Hey guys, amazing news! Caturish was granted her visa last night! She'll be joining me in Melbourne early next month and we're both anxious and excited to properly start our lives together!

Thank you for the amazing support you guys have given us, to those still waiting I wish you all the best!

I don't have all the dates but ones I know are:

Applied (subclass 300 - online): 28th December 2014
Medical submitted: 19th December 2014
CO assigned: 15th April 2015
Visa granted: 3rd November 2015

Final waiting time: 10 months and 5 days.


----------



## caturish

Akrist said:


> Hey guys, amazing news! Caturish was granted her visa last night! She'll be joining me in Melbourne early next month and we're both anxious and excited to properly start our lives together!
> 
> Thank you for the amazing support you guys have given us, to those still waiting I wish you all the best!
> 
> I don't have all the dates but ones I know are:
> 
> Applied (subclass 300 - online): 28th December 2014
> Medical submitted: 19th December 2014
> CO assigned: 15th April 2015
> Visa granted: 3rd November 2015
> 
> Final waiting time: 10 months and 5 days.


Yup guys! Thank you so much for all the support. We are so happy when it came that we forgot to even post in here. My ticket is booked and I'm all excited to spend Christmas with this lovely man.

For all those waiting, I'm sure it will be fine and it is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## jhaddie

caturish said:


> Yup guys! Thank you so much for all the support. We are so happy when it came that we forgot to even post in here. My ticket is booked and I'm all excited to spend Christmas with this lovely man.
> 
> For all those waiting, I'm sure it will be fine and it is definitely worth the wait.


Congrats!!!

They are now processing application up to 30th of June
Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## dcon

soontowed said:


> Dont worry on visa granted 100, proceed first to your partners divorce case, as this is not easy on both sides, especially if one partner does not agree with the other one entitlement.. ( both have to share of whatever they got including super annuation) on top of property they had. After this then its easy for both of you to process whatever visa (spouse,pmv or de facto) its just the waiting period that's taking its toll and the long wait, having a baby does not expedite your papers, nor granting straight to 100. Its a long que, some applicant reach almost 3 years to grant their 100, for the meantime enjoy your freedom that you can travel to Australia, that other applicant envy for. Some got refused,


Thank you soontowed. Yes, i've read a lot about sharing to almost everything - super,properties,bills,bank,etc.That's very important to be included in the application. We dont want to get refused,that's really a heartbreaking.Process time would not worry me,my patience already tested. I've waited almost 2 years to visit Oz.LOL. It's true that baby wouldnt expedite the process and we are not hoping to have a quick process. If we goin to have baby next year, i really wanted to give birth here. It would be really easy for me because my family will take care of me since it is goin to be my first child. Also it will be easy for us to travel back and forth and my family will take care of the baby. His son and daughter, friends and relatives are all excited and waiting for me. Im looking forward to many adventures in Oz. Cheers!


----------



## dcon

JandE said:


> Have they done the settlement first? That took longer than the divorce for us. Total about 2 years before i was free to start again.


Yes dear, i believe it's been settled. That's what my partner told me. All his properties were divided accordingly. And his life started again.


----------



## dcon

ausharrold said:


> My Filipino girlfriend came here on a 3 month 600 Visa. Before it expired she applied for a longer stay and they granted her another 9 months. We have been in and out of the country a number of times and live together since April this year. Our main problem we have is that she is still married, so we can not register our relationship. Anyway good luck with what you decide to do.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry, i'm sorry to hear, is her annulment on process or have not taken any action yet?


----------



## dcon

Congratulations Caturish and Akrist!!!


----------



## ausharrold

dcon said:


> Thanks Harry, i'm sorry to hear, is her annulment on process or have not taken any action yet?


To get an annulment just makes lawyers rich. De facto seems to be the way to go.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## dcon

ausharrold said:


> To get an annulment just makes lawyers rich. De facto seems to be the way to go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Harry


ikr! my friend paid 300K for her annulment 10 years ago. 5 months more for your De facto, Good luck!!


----------



## JandE

Just a thought. Can a Filipino living in Australia get a divorce from a Philippine partner through an Australian court.


----------



## ausharrold

I know that if you are a Filipino with Australian citizenship, you can apply to the Family Court for a Divorce even if your husband is still in the Philippines. The family law court is only for Australian Residents and Citizens to apply. If only it was that easy. My first marriage, to a Filipina, which lasted 17 years I was able to divorce her in the family law court. She went back to the Philippines two years before we got divorced.

The trouble is, in the Philippines you are still considered married, and if you want to get married again in the Philippine you are not able. The Philippine Government is debating in Parliament if you legally get divorced in another country, you could come back to the Philippines and Remarry.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## soontowed

Good then.. Because divorce is not easy especially when property is involve, my hubby went the same agony, they dont have any kids, so its mainly on the house and other things. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## soontowed

JandE said:


> Just a thought. Can a Filipino living in Australia get a divorce from a Philippine partner through an Australian court.


Share my info.. In HK where I used to worked before mgrating here, and also I process my papers in HK australian consulate, same time as another filipina process her papers too. She filed annulment in HK, to and atty who process everything, they send that papers in Phil where the other partner has to sign., I dont know what are the next step all I know is she is in Adelaide now, happily married


----------



## JandE

soontowed said:


> Share my info.. In HK where I used to worked before mgrating here, and also I process my papers in HK australian consulate, same time as another filipina process her papers too. She filed annulment in HK, to and atty who process everything, they send that papers in Phil where the other partner has to sign., I dont know what are the next step all I know is she is in Adelaide now, happily married


I am thinking that an Australian Divorce is much easier and cheaper than a Philippine annulment.

A HK annulment may be different to a Divorce, like an Australian Annulment is different to an Australian Divorce.

The good thing with an Australian Divorce is you often don't need solicitors, and it is cheap 

Info for some who may be interested:



> To apply for a divorce, you or your ex-partner must:
> 
> live in Australia and regard Australia as your permanent home,
> or
> normally live in Australia and have lived in Australia for at least 12 months before applying for a divorce,
> and
> have been separated for 12 months.


If someone has come over on a visitor visa for 12 months, and is able to extend, and applies for a De facto Visa, would that cover the above conditions ?

After 12 months and on a permanent visa it is no problem, other than if they return to the Philippines, where they may still be classed as legally married to the first one.


----------



## Sailormoon

caturish said:


> Yup guys! Thank you so much for all the support. We are so happy when it came that we forgot to even post in here. My ticket is booked and I'm all excited to spend Christmas with this lovely man.
> 
> For all those waiting, I'm sure it will be fine and it is definitely worth the wait.


Wow that is good news! What an early Christmas gift to you and your man! Congratulations


----------



## ady90

Congrats Akrist and Caturish!


----------



## soontowed

Hello guys! I just wanted to take this oppurtunity to inform those who are on Provisional visa, and currently looking for a job. I just attented trainning at Camp Australia and they are in need of support assistant staff all over state, Western Australia is under staff, Regional areas in Victoria, Ballarat is understaff, look on the the website Camp Australia fill in application form, they accept applicants without cert 3 or diploma, but is planning to study cert 3 early child hood education in the future. I dont have those qualification either, interview are done by group so you dont have to go one on one and get nervous. Try to fill in just to get you place for interview and once you pass assessment, in few hours they will email you if you pass or not so you can prepare your documents, referees. Goodluck hope I could help.


----------



## Ailiadis

Hi everyone. 

In relation to the PMV visa:

For anyone who received a visa grant in the last few months or, anyone who is at an advanced stage of waiting for their visa to be processed, could you kindly let me know how long your processing time has been so far? Particularly if your application was a simple one without any issues that would slow down the process too much.

Basically I'm trying the tricky task of trying to find a suitable wedding venue, on the assumption that the PMV will take about 10-13 months to process. Any earlier than that and too much of the 9 month PMV grant period would be used up prior to a wedding taking place on the date set. So I was just hoping to see whether simple straightforward applications have been potentially granted within 8 or 9 months.

Also in relation to the PMV, I know that it allows you 9 months to get married, but, in effect its far less than that because a provisional partner visa needs to be lodged within that time, after you are married and after you have set everything up to have evidence within your provisional partner visa, however I have heard of people who got married in the last few weeks of their visa. I can't see how they could have sufficient time to lodge a partner visa. So I doubt this very much (couldn't find anything about this) but I'm just checking whether once you are married there is any bridging visa of any kind that can be activated to extend that 9 month period that gives you time to lodge that partner visa whilst still onshore in Australia.

Thanks very much 

Andrew


----------



## firemansam

The average for the Philippines at the moment seems to be 10 months, however i would never ever count on any time frame being the norm, it is DIBP were talking about.

Of course you could easily lodge a partner visa 820 with only a few weeks left on the PMV. You would be continually collecting evidence and photos since the grant of the PMV, by collating all this evidence over the 8-9 months, you then get married, apply for the 820 and when your wedding certificate arrives you add that to the application.

Once you apply the 820 then a bridging visa is granted, if you fail to lodge your 820 before the 9 month time frame then your wife will have to leave the country and start the process all over again as there are NO extensions to the 300 visa.


Surely booking a venue some 5-6 months before would be sufficient?
Booking it at the 9 month markafter applying, then allows you to get married at anywhere from 5-6 months into the future or maybe only 2-3 months. Plenty of time, unless you are planning one of those large shindig's


----------



## Ailiadis

Thanks so much firemansam 

No large shindig fortunately ahah, just a small intimate wedding for me! I'm just really keen on a particular venue and want to be able to lock it in ahahah!

You are absolutely right about collecting evidence before being married, although my understanding was that they want evidence of your married life together, so it must be an advantage therefore to be married for a longer period.

Considering the average of 10 months is based on applications lodged 10 months (or more) ago, and since the approval time is likely to only increase over time, it looks like basing it on 11-12 months is probably still the best way to go.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## firemansam

When going from the PMV to the 820, they arent just looking for evidence after you are married, they want evidence from the time of grant of the PMV, so obviously you would be living together, combining all facets of your lives, and of course the actual wedding which is essential. 
So the collection of evidence after you are married yes is important, but the evidence of you combining your lives even before the wedding is just as if not more important.
If you were to live together for 6 months before marriage, then the day after the wedding apply for the 820 that is completely okay, you have fulfilled what is asked of you to apply for the 820 from the PMV.

After the grant of the 820 and bridging visa then yes all evidence of continued relationship and marriage up until you need to present for the 801 is crucial.


----------



## Ailiadis

Thanks so much, really really appreciate it


----------



## LadyMamba

Any new grants lately?


----------



## cyopk

Hey there, I haven't heard of any recent grants but we submitted in March and we still haven't heard anything yet other than that it is within the expected time frame of 9-12months


----------



## LadyMamba

cyopk said:


> Hey there, I haven't heard of any recent grants but we submitted in March and we still haven't heard anything yet other than that it is within the expected time frame of 9-12months


Lol I wonder what's taking them so long to decide on a visa? The waiting period is sometimes frustrating :| anyway good luck to us, yours could be granted anytime soon.. It's been 9 months since March


----------



## soontowed

Have you heard lately about this filipino immigration officer in Brisbane who abused his power by granting visa to 22 of his family members and friends, including 42 vietnamese on 457 skilled visa, one of the eagle eyed officer at Brisbane caught 2 vitenamese on 457 skilled visa but they dont even speak simple english when intervied, that was probably the reason why it takes time to grant visa now because of the overhaul in the policy, anyhow his son will be deported and his gf and probably it might affect the status of those people he granted visas before


----------



## Aussie83

That's what you have to remember every time people who abuse the system get caught they introduce new checks to close the loop so that of course increases the times


----------



## JandE

LadyMamba said:


> I wonder what's taking them so long to decide on a visa?


So many applications to check.
So much checking to do on each application.

Delays caused by fraudulent applications delaying the process, and causing more checks, for the genuine applicants.

Blame it on the people who break the rules....


----------



## JandE

soontowed said:


> Have you heard lately about this filipino immigration officer in Brisbane who abused his power by granting visa to 22 of his family members and friends, including 42 vietnamese on 457 skilled visa, one of the eagle eyed officer at Brisbane caught 2 vitenamese on 457 skilled visa but they dont even speak simple english when intervied, that was probably the reason why it takes time to grant visa now because of the overhaul in the policy, anyhow his son will be deported and his gf and probably it might affect the status of those people he granted visas before


Calls have now emerged for an overhaul of the visa approval process after the conviction of corrupt immigration officer, Filipino-born Alex Escala Allan, 52, from Doolandella, in Brisbane's southwest.

Filipino national Duane Burgos, son of immigration visa processor Alex Allan, and his girlfriend Laarni Osorio, are now in detention awaiting deportation.

full story: The Courier Mail


----------



## soontowed

That was too sad, my friend in Brisbane she has a relative that was granted by this officer, and now DIPB sent him email of notice of intention of cancellation of his visa they found out that he was holding 457 visa but is lack of education such as proper trainning IELTS exam are all fake, they paid this officer , what about those genuine applicant that was granted by this officer, now his partner visa has already been cancelled, they seek advice from Migration agent but agent says that it was hard to represent him in tribunal given the fact that corrupt official was behind this scam, and documents submitted are all fake, He caution him of rather spending thousand of dollar in paying agent, he would simple advice him to save the money and start new life back home.


----------



## LadyMamba

soontowed said:


> That was too sad, my friend in Brisbane she has a relative that was granted by this officer, and now DIPB sent him email of notice of intention of cancellation of his visa they found out that he was holding 457 visa but is lack of education such as proper trainning IELTS exam are all fake, they paid this officer , what about those genuine applicant that was granted by this officer, now his partner visa has already been cancelled, they seek advice from Migration agent but agent says that it was hard to represent him in tribunal given the fact that corrupt official was behind this scam, and documents submitted are all fake, He caution him of rather spending thousand of dollar in paying agent, he would simple advice him to save the money and start new life back home.


Sorry to hear about that, but then if they had submitted authentic evidence I guess there would be no need for a cancellation.

That's just so embarrassing tho! I hope it doesn't affect current PMVs that are lodged and waiting for approval...


----------



## aussiesteve

soontowed said:


> That was too sad, my friend in Brisbane she has a relative that was granted by this officer, and now DIPB sent him email of notice of intention of cancellation of his visa they found out that he was holding 457 visa but is lack of education such as proper trainning IELTS exam are all fake, they paid this officer , what about those genuine applicant that was granted by this officer, now his partner visa has already been cancelled, they seek advice from Migration agent but agent says that it was hard to represent him in tribunal given the fact that corrupt official was behind this scam, and documents submitted are all fake, He caution him of rather spending thousand of dollar in paying agent, he would simple advice him to save the money and start new life back home.


I wouldn't consider it sad!
Anyone participating in a fradulent scheme such as you have outlined deserves to be deported. It is this type of behaviour that makes it so difficult for honest people.


----------



## Maggie-May24

aussiesteve said:


> I wouldn't consider it sad!
> Anyone participating in a fradulent scheme such as you have outlined deserves to be deported. It is this type of behaviour that makes it so difficult for honest people.


I agree. The visa holder got his visa through fraudulent means, and does not meet the criteria for the visa. The visa should be cancelled and unless he qualifies for another type of visa, he should be deported.


----------



## Aussie83

After all they knowingly used false information. They don't have a leg to stand on. Even though they got it through the case officer they knew it was false. They can't say they didn't know


----------



## soontowed

LadyMamba said:


> Sorry to hear about that, but then if they had submitted authentic evidence I guess there would be no need for a cancellation.
> 
> That's just so embarrassing tho! I hope it doesn't affect current PMVs that are lodged and waiting for approval...


It will surely affect, my husband cousin who worked at Immigration Melbourne says they recieved a notice about those applicant because of the overhaul in policy so really another freaking agony of waitng and stress. Hope you guys waiting for a visa will not be affected. Just keep hoping.


----------



## cyopk

At LadyMamba - yeah good luck to us! Fingers crossed it could be any day


----------



## JandE

LadyMamba said:


> I hope it doesn't affect current PMVs that are lodged and waiting for approval...


The Immigration department have our Visas to look at, and now have to deal with all that aswell. It will no doubt put some of us back in time, due purely to the amount of work they have to do.


----------



## JandE

soontowed said:


> That was too sad, my friend in Brisbane she has a relative that was granted by this officer, and now DIPB sent him email of notice of intention of cancellation of his visa they found out that he was holding 457 visa but is lack of education such as proper trainning IELTS exam are all fake, *they paid this officer* , what about those genuine applicant that was granted by this officer, now his partner visa has already been cancelled, they seek advice from Migration agent but agent says that it was hard to represent him in tribunal given the fact that corrupt official was behind this scam, and documents submitted are all fake, He caution him of rather spending thousand of dollar in paying agent, he would simple advice him to save the money and start new life back home.


They paid for a scam, therefore they knew, and they now pay the final price.

But some of us may also pay the price, with this probably delaying our applications!

For now, it is only a "notice of intention of cancellation". If anyone is genuine, and just caught up, they should get a chance to get their *Genuine* evidence checked.


----------



## Ailiadis

Hi everyone.

In relation to NBI Police Clearance (Police Check), the letter from my fiance's case officer requesting this document made no mention of the need to post them an original copy. The case officer's letter also mentioned not to submit originals unless asked for, so I'm inclined to believe that we have done the right thing by simply uploading a high quality color scan of the original document in our IMMI account. 

Since then however, I noticed a number of people on this forum mentioned that they submitted hard copy originals.

Has anyone here had to submit originals to the Australian Embassy or were color scans of the original sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## JandE

I uploaded a colour scan of the original.


----------



## Ailiadis

Thanks so much


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I received an email for my PMV stating my application is on track for finalization in January 2016. What does this mean exactly? Thanks 😀


----------



## JandE

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I received an email for my PMV stating my application is on track for finalization in January 2016. What does this mean exactly? Thanks &#128512;


It sounds like you may get the decision in January 2016 

When did you apply ?


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

JandE said:


> It sounds like you may get the decision in January 2016  When did you apply ?


 June 25th, 2015. Super easy application... so I'm thinking it'll be approved then as well!


----------



## JandE

TexstraliaCouple said:


> June 25th, 2015. Super easy application... so I'm thinking it'll be approved then as well!


You applied 3 days after us... Hmm


----------



## LadyMamba

JandE said:


> But some of us may also pay the price, with this probably delaying our applications!


As long as they approve it, even if it takes a while, then I'll be fine with it although it would be better if they approve early hahah. I read on the internet the corrupt immigration officer has been in detention since April this year.


----------



## LadyMamba

TexstraliaCouple said:


> June 25th, 2015. Super easy application... so I'm thinking it'll be approved then as well!


Wow I'm so envious right now lol. We applied alsmot a month before you but no news still since they asked for additional info in Sept. But then again you're from a low risk country.. Oh well  happy for you tho!


----------



## LadyMamba

soontowed said:


> It will surely affect, my husband cousin who worked at Immigration Melbourne says they recieved a notice about those applicant because of the overhaul in policy so really another freaking agony of waitng and stress. Hope you guys waiting for a visa will not be affected. Just keep hoping.


Well as long as they approve genuine applicants like us, even if it takes a while.. Just to be with the love of my life I'm willing to wait  hahaha. Seriously these dishonest people tho! Being dishonest won't really get you anywhere.


----------



## Mish

LadyMamba said:


> Well as long as they approve genuine applicants like us, even if it takes a while.. Just to be with the love of my life I'm willing to wait  hahaha. Seriously these dishonest people tho! Being dishonest won't really get you anywhere.


I know! They ruin it for others!! I would really like to see one day if someone has PR and it can be proved they lied at the time that they can cancel the PR ie. Non-genuine relationship. Maybe something like this could stop some of the visa fraud.


----------



## soontowed

Mish said:


> I know! They ruin it for others!! I would really like to see one day if someone has PR and it can be proved they lied at the time that they can cancel the PR ie. Non-genuine relationship. Maybe something like this could stop some of the visa fraud.


Mish have you watched this episode in current affairs where this lebanese man divorce his wife after he got his PR, and now in relationship with a Lebanese woman back home in their country. I am waiting for the result of the investigation. He was been investigated for centerlink fraud.


----------



## Mish

soontowed said:


> Mish have you watched this episode in current affairs where this lebanese man divorce his wife after he got his PR, and now in relationship with a Lebanese woman back home in their country. I am waiting for the result of the investigation. He was been investigated for centerlink fraud.


Yes I did  that made me so sad. He should be investigated by the ATO too for tax fraud.

Please let us know if you hear the result I will be very interested in the outcome.


----------



## LadyMamba

Mish said:


> Yes I did  that made me so sad. He should be investigated by the ATO too for tax fraud.
> 
> Please let us know if you hear the result I will be very interested in the outcome.


Oh my tsk tsk. Was it stated if he was in a relationship with an Australian or a Lebanese born woman with an Aussie Citizenship??


----------



## LadyMamba

Mish said:


> I know! They ruin it for others!! I would really like to see one day if someone has PR and it can be proved they lied at the time that they can cancel the PR ie. Non-genuine relationship. Maybe something like this could stop some of the visa fraud.


I agree. One of my fiance's workmates has experienced the same thing. He was divorced by the woman after getting PR. They were both Indians I think? I feel bad for his workmate tho because according to my fiance he's a good man and his ex-wife just used him for the visa.


----------



## Mish

LadyMamba said:


> I agree. One of my fiance's workmates has experienced the same thing. He was divorced by the woman after getting PR. They were both Indians I think? I feel bad for his workmate tho because according to my fiance he's a good man and his ex-wife just used him for the visa.


Awww that is soooo sad.


----------



## soontowed

LadyMamba said:


> Oh my tsk tsk. Was it stated if he was in a relationship with an Australian or a Lebanese born woman with an Aussie Citizenship??


The man ex wife is aussie citizen, not a lebanese origin, got married and has a son, after he got his PR status he divorce his wife, went back to Lebanon and in relationship with a lebanese woman, his cousin I think. And I will update still waiting for the result.


----------



## Maggie-May24

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I received an email for my PMV stating my application is on track for finalization in January 2016. What does this mean exactly? Thanks &#128512;


If you've applied from the USA, you will have a different processing time to the applicants from the Philippines.


----------



## clgb.21

Hello Everyone! 

I am very glad to share with you all that finally my PMV application has been granted. Here's the timeline of my application.

Visitor Visa: Applied 8 Sept 2014 - Granted 2 Oct 2014
PMV Applied 12 June 2015
Medical: 9 June 2015
NBI: 10 June 2015
Applied for Tourist Visa: 8 July 2015 - Granted on 11 Aug 2015. 
Flew to Australia 28th Aug 2015 returned to Philippines 25 Nov 2015
CO: 22nd Sept 2015 (3mos after lodgement), requested for AFP Police Check
AFP Police Check: 6 Oct 2015
PMV Visa Grant: 8 December 2015 - 5 months, 26 days processing time
Application Type: Online, decision ready

Thank you to all who helped me especially to those who replied to my queries - Council, Pkbeanie, MissPhilippines62. I pray that all those who are still waiting will get their visa soon! 

If any of you will be needing assistance especially PMV, I'm willing to share my experience and help you.


Again, good luck to everyone and more power to all of you.


----------



## LadyMamba

clgb.21 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very glad to share with you all that finally my PMV application has been granted. Here's the timeline of my application.
> 
> Visitor Visa: Applied 8 Sept 2014 - Granted 2 Oct 2014
> PMV Applied 12 June 2015
> Medical: 9 June 2015
> NBI: 10 June 2015
> Applied for Tourist Visa: 8 July 2015 - Granted on 11 Aug 2015.
> Flew to Australia 28th Aug 2015 returned to Philippines 25 Nov 2015
> CO: 22nd Sept 2015 (3mos after lodgement), requested for AFP Police Check
> AFP Police Check: 6 Oct 2015
> PMV Visa Grant: 8 December 2015 - 5 months, 26 days processing time
> Application Type: Online, decision ready
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me especially to those who replied to my queries - Council, Pkbeanie, MissPhilippines62. I pray that all those who are still waiting will get their visa soon!
> 
> If any of you will be needing assistance especially PMV, I'm willing to share my experience and help you.
> 
> Again, good luck to everyone and more power to all of you.


WOW congrats!! I applied 2 weeks before you.. Hopefully mine gets granted soon!!! So happy for you  do you mind me asking the initials of your CO?


----------



## JandE

clgb.21 said:


> PMV Applied 12 June 2015
> CO: 22nd Sept 2015
> PMV Visa Grant: 8 December 2015 .


That raises hope for us. 
We applied 22nd June  10 Days after you
We got a CO request for info on 6 Oct, 15 days after yours.


----------



## LadyMamba

@clgb.21

Also, why did they have to request an AFP check? AFP is Aust Federal Police?


----------



## Aussie83

A AFP is required by the applicant if they have spent 12 or more months in Australia, this can be cumulative.
A AFP check of the sponsor is required if there are children in the application


----------



## ardale4ever

clgb.21 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very glad to share with you all that finally my PMV application has been granted. Here's the timeline of my application.
> 
> Visitor Visa: Applied 8 Sept 2014 - Granted 2 Oct 2014
> PMV Applied 12 June 2015
> Medical: 9 June 2015
> NBI: 10 June 2015
> Applied for Tourist Visa: 8 July 2015 - Granted on 11 Aug 2015.
> Flew to Australia 28th Aug 2015 returned to Philippines 25 Nov 2015
> CO: 22nd Sept 2015 (3mos after lodgement), requested for AFP Police Check
> AFP Police Check: 6 Oct 2015
> PMV Visa Grant: 8 December 2015 - 5 months, 26 days processing time
> Application Type: Online, decision ready
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me especially to those who replied to my queries - Council, Pkbeanie, MissPhilippines62. I pray that all those who are still waiting will get their visa soon!
> 
> If any of you will be needing assistance especially PMV, I'm willing to share my experience and help you.
> 
> Again, good luck to everyone and more power to all of you.


Wow,congrats..glad to hear that..i applied May 19..very hopeful we will be granted anytime very soon also..may i ask also who is ur CO?

Thanks


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> That raises hope for us.
> We applied 22nd June  10 Days after you
> We got a CO request for info on 6 Oct, 15 days after yours.


]
Hi jandE..
may i ask who is ur CO?


----------



## cyopk

Wow congrats to you guys, I'm kind of jealous because we still haven't really heard any distinctive progress for ours yet - fingers crossed for all of us anyway!


----------



## solidust18

Hi everyone,

My partner wants to apply for a student visa and she wants me to go with her. We are would like to know if I could get a de facto visa and what are the requirements. thanks!


----------



## JandE

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-

To get this visa, you must be married to or in a de facto relationship with an:

Australian citizen or
Australian permanent resident or
eligible New Zealand citizen.

Not sure this is right for you...

This page may be of interest to you though
Fact sheet defacto relationships:
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship


----------



## solidust18

we're both filipino citizen and she's applying for a student visa. i dont know if that's possible but I heard that her friend had her partner got that de facto visa while she's a student.. 

btw, thank you very much for the info..


----------



## ellirea108

clgb.21 said:


> PMV Applied 12 June 2015
> PMV Visa Grant: 8 December 2015 - 5 months, 26 days processing time
> Application Type: Online, decision ready


Wow that's a really quick one.. I applied 16th June and still no news, no word from any CO, but immionline says it's been placed in a queue. Congrats for your grant!


----------



## aussiesteve

solidust18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner wants to apply for a student visa and she wants me to go with her. We are would like to know if I could get a de facto visa and what are the requirements. thanks!


When your partner applies for her student visa she needs to include you as her de facto partner on the application when she submits it.


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-
> 
> To get this visa, you must be married to or in a de facto relationship with an:
> 
> Australian citizen or
> Australian permanent resident or
> eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> Not sure this is right for you...
> 
> This page may be of interest to you though
> Fact sheet defacto relationships:
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship


Thats the wrong visa, this is the visa they should be looking at http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Stud/Brin


----------



## JandE

solidust18 said:


> we're both filipino citizen and she's applying for a student visa. i dont know if that's possible but I heard that her friend had her partner got that de facto visa while she's a student..
> 
> btw, thank you very much for the info..


That's why you need to look at the second link I gave which has info for the defacto proof for student visa holders etc.

A separate thread for this might be better, as this one is seemingly for Spouse/Defacto and PMV's for partners of Australians.

I've known Filipinos with defactos get a student dependent visa, but it isn't as easy as when married, due to proving the ongoing relationship.


----------



## solidust18

JandE said:


> That's why you need to look at the second link I gave which has info for the defacto proof for student visa holders etc.
> 
> A separate thread for this might be better, as this one is seemingly for Spouse/Defacto and PMV's for partners of Australians.
> 
> I've known Filipinos with defactos get a student dependent visa, but it isn't as easy as when married, due to proving the ongoing relationship.


thank you so much!


----------



## clgb.21

LadyMamba said:


> @clgb.21
> 
> Also, why did they have to request an AFP check? AFP is Aust Federal Police?


Hello LadyMamba,

I actually have several COs. maybe 3 of them. I only have their first name so I dunno if it will help you if I give you their initials. But they are R, L, and R.

Regarding AFP/Police check, they required this since I studied in Australia before for 3yrs. And all applicants who lived outside their country of citizenship will be required to submit a police clearance from the country they lived for more than a year.

I wish you all the best and for sure your visa will come soon!


----------



## clgb.21

ellirea108 said:


> Wow that's a really quick one.. I applied 16th June and still no news, no word from any CO, but immionline says it's been placed in a queue. Congrats for your grant!


Hello Ellirea108,

I think the decision ready application helped a lot for the speedy result. I didn't wait for them anymore to ask me to do medical and I just submitted everything I can from photos, plane ticket, hotel booking, etc. that can prove our relationship is genuine. And also I do not have dependant so its only me in my application.

I hope you'll get yours soon. You're just few days after me anyway  I wish you all the best


----------



## clgb.21

JandE said:


> That raises hope for us.
> We applied 22nd June  10 Days after you
> We got a CO request for info on 6 Oct, 15 days after yours.


Hello JandE

Goodluck!  I'm sure you'll get yours before Christmas. Congratulations in advance!


----------



## LadyMamba

clgb.21 said:


> Hello LadyMamba,
> 
> I actually have several COs. maybe 3 of them. I only have their first name so I dunno if it will help you if I give you their initials. But they are R, L, and R.
> 
> Regarding AFP/Police check, they required this since I studied in Australia before for 3yrs. And all applicants who lived outside their country of citizenship will be required to submit a police clearance from the country they lived for more than a year.
> 
> I wish you all the best and for sure your visa will come soon!


Ohh so R, L and R contacted you on different times? I've had two COs contact me (M & J). M asked for the medicals and J answered my query about any further requirements they might need.

Ohh, I see then.

Thank you so much and congrats to you again!! Woah I can't wait for mine to be granted!! We'll just keep on praying


----------



## clgb.21

ardale4ever said:


> Wow,congrats..glad to hear that..i applied May 19..very hopeful we will be granted anytime very soon also..may i ask also who is ur CO?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Ardale4ever,

Thank you! 

Yours will be granted soon. Maybe they're just finalising it now 

I actually have 3 COs and they just provided their first name. I dunno if this will help but here are their initials. R, L and R. If you want the name, maybe just send me a message 

Good luck on you application


----------



## LadyMamba

clgb.21 said:


> I think the decision ready application helped a lot for the speedy result. I didn't wait for them anymore to ask me to do medical and I just submitted everything I can from photos, plane ticket, hotel booking, etc. that can prove our relationship is genuine. And also I do not have dependant so its only me in my application.


Basically I did the same thing except for the medical, I waited for them to request for it since it has a one year expiration. Did you hit the "request complete" button in immiaccount? I applied online too, May 31. No dependents either. Woah this wait tho is stressing me out  lol


----------



## clgb.21

LadyMamba said:


> Ohh so R, L and R contacted you on different times? I've had two COs contact me (M & J). M asked for the medicals and J answered my query about any further requirements they might need.
> 
> Ohh, I see then.
> 
> Thank you so much and congrats to you again!! Woah I can't wait for mine to be granted!! We'll just keep on praying


Yes! 

The first R asked for my police check and L sent me an email regarding further requirements and for some reason the attachment they sent me doesn't state anything so I emailed them back and the second R emailed me back saying that I just need to go home cause they can not finalise my application since I am currently in Australia that time. So there.

Only 2 weeks after I arrive they granted me my visa. I was actually scared cause some of the threads here said that they were asked to leave Australia because their application is on final stage already but then it took then like another 3mos of waiting after arriving back home. But mine just took 2 weeks!

Anyway, you will get yours before Christmas!  Good luck


----------



## clgb.21

LadyMamba said:


> Basically I did the same thing except for the medical, I waited for them to request for it since it has a one year expiration. Did you hit the "request complete" button in immiaccount? I applied online too, May 31. No dependents either. Woah this wait tho is stressing me out  lol


Hello LadyMamba,

I risked the decision ready application since the validity of medical is 1 yr and the processing time was also 1 yr for PMV. haha! I was just so positive that they will at least check my application within 1 yr of lodging. haha.

Yes, everytime you submit further requirements that they asked you, you should click the "request complete" button. And everytime I submitted all the requirements and everytime I updated/uploaded something on my Immiaccount, I email them back just to notify them.

Don't stress! Im sure you'll get yours within this month


----------



## LadyMamba

clgb.21 said:


> Hello LadyMamba,
> 
> I risked the decision ready application since the validity of medical is 1 yr and the processing time was also 1 yr for PMV. haha! I was just so positive that they will at least check my application within 1 yr of lodging. haha.
> 
> Yes, everytime you submit further requirements that they asked you, you should click the "request complete" button. And everytime I submitted all the requirements and everytime I updated/uploaded something on my Immiaccount, I email them back just to notify them.
> 
> Don't stress! Im sure you'll get yours within this month


Woah haha I didn't click mine until last Saturday lol because they only requested for medical and I emailed them in September if they had received my medical results and they said yes so I thought itvwas unnecessary to hit the request complete button lol. Immiaccount changed recently and instead of "request complete" the button now says "information provided" haha.

Oh my I'm so stressed lol. Let's keep praying haha


----------



## clgb.21

LadyMamba said:


> Woah haha I didn't click mine until last Saturday lol because they only requested for medical and I emailed them in September if they had received my medical results and they said yes so I thought itvwas unnecessary to hit the request complete button lol. Immiaccount changed recently and instead of "request complete" the button now says "information provided" haha.
> 
> Oh my I'm so stressed lol. Let's keep praying haha


I think thats fine. As long as they acknowledge that they received the medical already. 

Don't stress too much. For sure you'll get yours within this month


----------



## JandE

clgb.21 said:


> the second R emailed me back saying that I just need to go home cause they can not finalise my application since I am currently in Australia that time. So there.
> 
> Only 2 weeks after I arrive they granted me my visa.


i've heard it can be as little as 4 or 5 days, so we thought about a 1 week trip to fiji to wait it out.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> i've heard it can be as little as 4 or 5 days, so we thought about a 1 week trip to fiji to wait it out.


Philippines seems to have their own rules. I heard that they have to return to Philippines. Someone had to wait 2 or 3 months after they returned.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> Philippines seems to have their own rules. I heard that they have to return to Philippines. Someone had to wait 2 or 3 months after they returned.


That would be a problem now. Getting a hotel or something for 2 or 3 months..


----------



## JandE

If we cancel the PMV and apply for onshore partner visa it would cost another $7000 wouldn't it. But avoid the need to leave Australia.


----------



## clgb.21

JandE said:


> If we cancel the PMV and apply for onshore partner visa it would cost another $7000 wouldn't it. But avoid the need to leave Australia.


I don't think you have to pay $7,000.00 if you've decided to cancel PMV then change it to Onshore Partner Visa. I think you just have to submit the Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958) and just pay for the additional charges for Spouse Visa.

Well that's what I've learned from the group I am following on Facebook. There's a certified migration agent giving free advices there. Just post your enquiry and they'll try to answer/help you if they have time.


----------



## Mish

clgb.21 said:


> I don't think you have to pay $7,000.00 if you've decided to cancel PMV then change it to Onshore Partner Visa. I think you just have to submit the Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958) and just pay for the additional charges for Spouse Visa.
> 
> Well that's what I've learned from the group I am following on Facebook. There's a certified migration agent giving free advices there. Just post your enquiry and they'll try to answer/help you if they have time.


That is incorrect. You can change PMV to an offshore partner visa but you can't change a PMV or offshore partner visa to an onshore partner visa. If you change you will cancel the offshore and lose the money you paid and have to pay the money ($7,000ish) to lodge a new onshore partner application.


----------



## travellor

Well that's what I've learned from the group I am following on Facebook. There's a certified migration agent giving free advices there. Just post your enquiry and they'll try to answer/help you if they have time.

LOL


----------



## Mish

travellor said:


> Well that's what I've learned from the group I am following on Facebook. There's a certified migration agent giving free advices there. Just post your enquiry and they'll try to answer/help you if they have time.
> 
> LOL


It is different to what the registered agents on this forum have said in regards to changing from an offshore to an onshore application.

Personally I would not want to risk $7,000 to find out that the one on facebook was wrong.

They have always said that you can't change it.


----------



## JandE

clgb.21 said:


> I don't think you have to pay $7,000.00 if you've decided to cancel PMV then change it to Onshore Partner Visa. I think you just have to submit the Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958) and just pay for the additional charges for Spouse Visa.
> 
> Well that's what I've learned from the group I am following on Facebook. There's a certified migration agent giving free advices there. Just post your enquiry and they'll try to answer/help you if they have time.


If the change is PMV to Offshore Partner Visa, then I have also seen there is no charge.

But to change to Onshore I have always thought it is a new application and new full fee.

Not sure I would trust the migration agent on Facebook that you have mentioned...


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> If the change is PMV to Offshore Partner Visa, then I have also seen there is no charge.
> 
> But to change to Onshore I have always thought it is a new application and new full fee.
> 
> Not sure I would trust the migration agent on Facebook that you have mentioned...


Hi,

How did you know your Expected PMV grant?did you receive any email from your CO?havent heard from them ever since they asked for additional docs(cenomar and birthcert).

hopefully to hear from them soon.


----------



## JandE

I am just guessing. It will be interesting to see how right or wrong i am. ; )


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> I am just guessing. It will be interesting to see how right or wrong i am. ; )


oh ok.
im wondering if i can make a follow up. my wedding is in Feb.


----------



## ady90

Yeah, it'd be good to get a heads up like some applicants here. I still need to place a one month's notice of resignation at work, renew my passport, and wait for my couturier to finish my wedding dress. @[email protected]

Speaking of passports, would you know if the Philippines would let me leave/Australia would let me in with less than 6 months validity in my passport?


----------



## LadyMamba

@ady90 I considered that option and from what I've heard, you can get like a letter from DFA for the extension of your passport's validity, then you must renew it at the Philippine Embassy which I think is in Sydney?

Anyway I just renewed my passport prior to the application lol just to save myself from the extra hassle.


----------



## aussiesteve

ady90 said:


> Yeah, it'd be good to get a heads up like some applicants here. I still need to place a one month's notice of resignation at work, renew my passport, and wait for my couturier to finish my wedding dress. @[email protected]
> 
> Speaking of passports, would you know if the Philippines would let me leave/Australia would let me in with less than 6 months validity in my passport?


You can always ask but dont be surprised if you get no answer or a stock answer saying you are still within the processing time.
The Philippine visa grants are pretty reliable, usually 9 months like clockwork..
As far as a new passport I would make sure i got a new one, but make sure you advise the Australian Government of the change of passport numbers,


----------



## LadyMamba

Aussiesteve is right. They don't usually contact the applicant unless they need more information/evidence. Like what the former applicants have said, no news is good news.  bestt of luck to all of us hehe.


----------



## firemansam

Most countries will not allow entry with less than 6 months validity


----------



## ady90

Thank you for the replies! Yeah, I wouldn't risk it. I'll just renew my passport when it only has six months left.


----------



## ellirea108

clgb.21 said:


> Hello Ellirea108,
> 
> I think the decision ready application helped a lot for the speedy result. I didn't wait for them anymore to ask me to do medical and I just submitted everything I can from photos, plane ticket, hotel booking, etc. that can prove our relationship is genuine. And also I do not have dependant so its only me in my application.
> 
> I hope you'll get yours soon. You're just few days after me anyway  I wish you all the best


Actually I didn't wait for them either to request anything from me, I did medicals and police check in advance and submitted everything. No dependant for me either. I wonder what's with the difference in the speed of processing.. This is making me nervous lol


----------



## LadyMamba

ellirea108 said:


> Actually I didn't wait for them either to request anything from me, I did medicals and police check in advance and submitted everything. No dependant for me either. I wonder what's with the difference in the speed of processing.. This is making me nervous lol


When did you apply?


----------



## ellirea108

16th of June, then submitted the medicals and pc some days after but still without immi sending me an email asking for those docs


----------



## LadyMamba

ellirea108 said:


> 16th of June, then submitted the medicals and pc some days after but still without immi sending me an email asking for those docs


Ahh. Well I applied 31st of May lol. Don't stress too much, I'm sure ours is just around the corner.. Keep the faith hehe


----------



## ellirea108

Yes I hope so


----------



## NEDDY

Hi Guys,

Has anyone had any experience with late registered birth certificate? for Visa 309/100

I have been asked to provide Baptismal and school reports. I have done that except my elementary school was destroyed by fire in 1989 so they can only give me a graduation certificate not actual class records.

Everything else is ok and this us the last doc required. 

Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with late registered birth certificate? for Visa 309/100
> 
> I have been asked to provide Baptismal and school reports. I have done that except my elementary school was destroyed by fire in 1989 so they can only give me a graduation certificate not actual class records.
> 
> Everything else is ok and this us the last doc required.
> 
> Anyone else had a similar experience?


Yes my wife discovered that her real birth certificate had no first name only her surname. She provided both baptismal and primary and secondary school certificates, they were accepted.


----------



## NEDDY

Thankyou for that.Aussie Steve

Can I ask if your wife was asked to supply form 137 A and E school report cards but instead only supplied her certificate of graduation.

Thankyou so much


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> Thankyou for that.Aussie Steve
> 
> Can I ask if your wife was asked to supply form 137 A and E school report cards but instead only supplied her certificate of graduation.
> 
> Thankyou so much


She knows nothing about form 137, is it the DIBP asking for these forms or the National Bureau of Statistics requiring it so they can issue a new birth certificate. What about your wifes highschool records they along with what you have should be sufficent.


----------



## NEDDY

Steve, it is DIBP asking. She already has a late registered NSO birth cert but the Embassy wants baptismal and school records because of this late reg.. Apparently this is normal.
How did your wife get passport etc with no first name for birth cert?


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> Steve, it is DIBP asking. She already has a late registered NSO birth cert but the Embassy wants baptismal and school records because of this late reg.. Apparently this is normal.
> How did your wife get passport etc with no first name for birth cert?


She got her passport and visa many years ago using her original paper birt certificate, this was before the computerization of the NSO.
It wasnt until recently when she wanted to sponsor her nephew here as a skilled migrant was it discovered that her original birth certificate did not match the offical copy held at the NSO!
It took quite some time and money and paperwork to prove she was really who she said she was.


----------



## NEDDY

thanks again, Steve


----------



## soontowed

NEDDY said:


> Steve, it is DIBP asking. She already has a late registered NSO birth cert but the Embassy wants baptismal and school records because of this late reg.. Apparently this is normal.
> How did your wife get passport etc with no first name for birth cert?


I did the same, just submit the colored copy of the baptismal certificate, and her form 137 in high school that should be fine, because I am late registered, make it sure form 137 is sign and sealed.


----------



## NEDDY

thnx soontowed,

so you only submitted high school form 137, not her elementary report ?

Was the application successful?


----------



## soontowed

NEDDY said:


> thnx soontowed,
> 
> so you only submitted high school form 137, not her elementary report ?
> 
> Was the application successful?


Yes I just submited my form 137, not elementary report as my co says she understand it would be hard to get a copy of elementary report. Yes aplication was successful. Waiiting for my elligibility date. And yes dont forget baptismal certificate it is a strong evidence in connection to late birth registration.


----------



## NEDDY

You were lucky that you have contact with your CO. I can not get them to reply to emails at all.

What do you mean your eligibility date?


----------



## soontowed

NEDDY said:


> You were lucky that you have contact with your CO. I can not get them to reply to emails at all.
> 
> What do you mean your eligibility date?


I applied in Hongkong, but I am from Philippines, and in Hongkong you can contact your co at certain times of the day, elligibility date for my PR


----------



## NEDDY

thnx again and all the best for your wedding....


----------



## jhaddie

soontowed said:


> I applied in Hongkong, but I am from Philippines, and in Hongkong you can contact your co at certain times of the day, elligibility date for my PR


Would it be ok for my fiance to make an inquiry in DIBP Australia regarding the status of my PMV app, tho i apply here in the Philippines?


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> Would it be ok for my fiance to make an inquiry in DIBP Australia regarding the status of my PMV app, tho i apply here in the Philippines?


Can you check online through your immi account?


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> Can you check online through your immi account?


yes i can.it only says assessment in progress.


----------



## aussiesteve

jhaddie said:


> yes i can.it only says assessment in progress.


I think you applied around June, if so you could expect to receive your grant around March. The Manila embassy may be difficult to deal with but it is usually as regular as clock in granting visas around the 9 month mark. By all means enquire but dont be surprised to receive an email stating you are within the processing time frame.


----------



## soontowed

jhaddie said:


> Would it be ok for my fiance to make an inquiry in DIBP Australia regarding the status of my PMV app, tho i apply here in the Philippines?


I think Manila has different bench mark in granting visa, normally it took around 9 months for your visa to be granted, as long as all your documents has been submitted that should be fine, no news is good news, when you reach 8 months keep on eye to your email or spam mail, My friend who applied in Phils last year got her surprised when her visa was delivered to her spam mail, and she only has few days left to make her initial entry date, lucky for her she already has done CFO seminar, she went back to CFO office with her copy of the visa and got her sticker and depart that night, so if you had time do you CFO seminar while waiting for your visa and when your visa granted take a copy with you passport so they can stamp your immigrant sticker required by our government. 
As for your fiance to inquire here, i think its all the same with your immi account that says Application in progress. Stay peace and your visa will soon be granted I was in your shoes before so I know how it feels. 
Hongkong has different rules, they have certain time of the day where you can call them and asked if you could speak to you CO, and if the operator feels it is really urgent they will connect you to your case officer, I have a problem with my passport before and lucky that my CO advised me on what do to and she inform me when I can resigned to my job and had to go back to Phils to rectify my passport. She even called me and inform me of the result of my medical and Police clearance which most applicant dont inform them of the medical and police result, lucky thay my visa was granted the same day I emailed her copy of my new passport.


----------



## LadyMamba

aussiesteve said:


> I think you applied around June, if so you could expect to receive your grant around March. The Manila embassy may be difficult to deal with but it is usually as regular as clock in granting visas around the 9 month mark. By all means enquire but dont be surprised to receive an email stating you are within the processing time frame.


I agree. The DIBP in Manila has been consistent (around 8-10mos) but the thing is they granted someone her visa recently.. And she applied June this year. Haha maybe that's why all of us in the waiting list are eagerly and anxiously anticipating.  oh well who knows. Lol


----------



## NEDDY

I have a question about the CFO requirements.

I have done mine and received a certificate. So when I get my visa approval do I have to go back to CFO with the approval document and they will stamp my passport? or do I just need the CFO paper certificate to show at immigration here in Phil?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

NEDDY said:


> I have a question about the CFO requirements.
> 
> I have done mine and received a certificate. So when I get my visa approval do I have to go back to CFO with the approval document and they will stamp my passport? or do I just need the CFO paper certificate to show at immigration here in Phil?


You need to get the stamp in your passport.


----------



## soontowed

NEDDY said:


> I have a question about the CFO requirements.
> 
> I have done mine and received a certificate. So when I get my visa approval do I have to go back to CFO with the approval document and they will stamp my passport? or do I just need the CFO paper certificate to show at immigration here in Phil?


You had to go back show them a copy of your visa and your passport and they will place the CFO sticker first page in your passport,


----------



## NEDDY

NEDDY said:


> I have a question about the CFO requirements.
> 
> I have done mine and received a certificate. So when I get my visa approval do I have to go back to CFO with the approval document and they will stamp my passport? or do I just need the CFO paper certificate to show at immigration here in Phil?


You had to go back show them a copy of your visa and your passport and they will place the CFO sticker first page in your passport,


----------



## NEDDY

Sorry SOONTOWED....i sent my last message under your name...apologies


----------



## LadyMamba

For those who applied online.. Do they change the status of your application once the PMV is granted? And do they add the grant notice letter in the application mailbox?


----------



## NEDDY

Does anyone have any knowledge on this one......if a spouse visa is rejected, does that decision still take the full waiting time or does it come thru much quicker?


----------



## NEDDY

My marriage is 6 years now so I am hoping to go straight on to subclass 100 visa.

Does anyone have any info on how long this visa is taking ? Manila say's 8 months.


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> My marriage is 6 years now so I am hoping to go straight on to subclass 100 visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on how long this visa is taking ? Manila say's 8 months.


Manila grants are usually very reliable, around the 8 to 9 month mark.


----------



## NEDDY

does the approval time for the visa start when the application is first submitted or when the embassy actually acknowledge receiving it? can be a big difference.


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> does the approval time for the visa start when the application is first submitted or when the embassy actually acknowledge receiving it? can be a big difference.


Are you referring to the acknowledgement in your immi account?


----------



## NEDDY

No, I sent a paper application thru VFS, that was Jun 11 and Embassy sent email acknowledgement of application on Jul 7


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> No, I sent a paper application thru VFS, that was Jun 11 and Embassy sent email acknowledgement of application on Jul 7


In that case you are looking at a visa grant around April assuming there are no complications.


----------



## jhaddie

aussiesteve said:


> I think you applied around June, if so you could expect to receive your grant around March. The Manila embassy may be difficult to deal with but it is usually as regular as clock in granting visas around the 9 month mark. By all means enquire but dont be surprised to receive an email stating you are within the processing time frame.


Thanks aussiesteve


----------



## jhaddie

soontowed said:


> I think Manila has different bench mark in granting visa, normally it took around 9 months for your visa to be granted, as long as all your documents has been submitted that should be fine, no news is good news, when you reach 8 months keep on eye to your email or spam mail, My friend who applied in Phils last year got her surprised when her visa was delivered to her spam mail, and she only has few days left to make her initial entry date, lucky for her she already has done CFO seminar, she went back to CFO office with her copy of the visa and got her sticker and depart that night, so if you had time do you CFO seminar while waiting for your visa and when your visa granted take a copy with you passport so they can stamp your immigrant sticker required by our government.
> As for your fiance to inquire here, i think its all the same with your immi account that says Application in progress. Stay peace and your visa will soon be granted I was in your shoes before so I know how it feels.
> Hongkong has different rules, they have certain time of the day where you can call them and asked if you could speak to you CO, and if the operator feels it is really urgent they will connect you to your case officer, I have a problem with my passport before and lucky that my CO advised me on what do to and she inform me when I can resigned to my job and had to go back to Phils to rectify my passport. She even called me and inform me of the result of my medical and Police clearance which most applicant dont inform them of the medical and police result, lucky thay my visa was granted the same day I emailed her copy of my new passport.


im done with my CFO Seminar. im just worried because my wedding is in Feb. the CO asked for additional docs(birthcert and cenomar last Sept 15, tho these docs were already submitted(both scanned and uploaded in immiaccount and requested from NSO)but i requested from NSO again just to make sure.
My police clearance is also valid until December 2015, should i request again or i'll wait for their instruction?

i hope they will approve my visa before my wedding date


----------



## soontowed

jhaddie said:


> im done with my CFO Seminar. im just worried because my wedding is in Feb. the CO asked for additional docs(birthcert and cenomar last Sept 15, tho these docs were already submitted(both scanned and uploaded in immiaccount and requested from NSO)but i requested from NSO again just to make sure.
> My police clearance is also valid until December 2015, should i request again or i'll wait for their instruction?
> 
> i hope they will approve my visa before my wedding date


That should be fine, dont worry, who knows before the year end your visa will be granted and if not still dont worry.. As of your Police clearance, dont request or submit as you already submitted before and if they will request one then submitted a new police clearance. There is no guarantee they will grant your visa just because your wedding is on February, Your CO cannot grant your visa without approval from the central office, just hope that your visa will be granted anytime soon in time for you to prepare for your February wedding


----------



## jhaddie

soontowed said:


> That should be fine, dont worry, who knows before the year end your visa will be granted and if not still dont worry.. As of your Police clearance, dont request or submit as you already submitted before and if they will request one then submitted a new police clearance. There is no guarantee they will grant your visa just because your wedding is on February, Your CO cannot grant your visa without approval from the central office, just hope that your visa will be granted anytime soon in time for you to prepare for your February wedding


i really hope so...(fingers crossed) ...and pray...


----------



## Angelblue

HI jhaddie,
my Pmv application past years start March 2,2012 and Granted November 2,2012 so it takes 8 months to them to grant it...so don't lost hope on your wedding date it will come on the right time if you send them the complete docs that they need....


----------



## jhaddie

Angelblue said:


> HI jhaddie,
> my Pmv application past years start March 2,2012 and Granted November 2,2012 so it takes 8 months to them to grant it...so don't lost hope on your wedding date it will come on the right time if you send them the complete docs that they need....


thank you Angelblue. i think i submitted the complete docs, but it feels like i still need to submit more. weird feeling.

Happy New Year!


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> thank you Angelblue. i think i submitted the complete docs, but it feels like i still need to submit more. weird feeling.
> 
> Happy New Year!


I think we all feel like that after submitting.

I keep adding extra bits even after 6 months. 9-12 months is a common time frame, but some are faster and some are slower.


----------



## ady90

I wonder if they've started looking at August-September applicants. Anyone who applied on these months heard from their CO?


----------



## JandE

ady90 said:


> I wonder if they've started looking at August-September applicants. Anyone who applied on these months heard from their CO?


Our June application is showing as "Assessment in Progress". But nothing much more than that.


----------



## ady90

JandE said:


> Our June application is showing as "Assessment in Progress". But nothing much more than that.


That's cool! I reckon you'll get a decision soon. Mine hasn't changed. It's still "Application Received". Did yours change at the same time your CO contacted you?


----------



## cyopk

Hey guys, today has been such a God blessed day. Our pmv was approved this morning ! 
I know some details helps everyone so...: 
-paper application
-handed in at manila vfs on 17th March
-handed to aus embassy in manila on 18th March
- First week of April we were asked to do medical (we submitted everything else)
-no news until I asked Mr Ruddocks office to enquire on our behalf in October then we were told its in estimated time frame of 9-12months
-again no news or contact until today when we have been told its approved!

I will try to help if anyone has questions but yeah otherwise good luck to you all and hope this helps shed some light


----------



## JandE

ady90 said:


> That's cool! I reckon you'll get a decision soon. Mine hasn't changed. It's still "Application Received". Did yours change at the same time your CO contacted you?


I am pretty sure it changed at the same time.

An interesting point is on the main page it says:

Application type:
_Stage 1 - Partner or PMV : "Assessment in Progress"
Sponsor: "Submitted"_

But after going further into the system, it has "_approved_" against my name as the Sponsor.

It also says: "_This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required."_


----------



## LadyMamba

cyopk said:


> Hey guys, today has been such a God blessed day. Our pmv was approved this morning !
> I know some details helps everyone so...:
> -paper application
> -handed in at manila vfs on 17th March
> -handed to aus embassy in manila on 18th March
> - First week of April we were asked to do medical (we submitted everything else)
> -no news until I asked Mr Ruddocks office to enquire on our behalf in October then we were told its in estimated time frame of 9-12months
> -again no news or contact until today when we have been told its approved!
> 
> I will try to help if anyone has questions but yeah otherwise good luck to you all and hope this helps shed some light


wow congrats!!!  yaaaay more hope for us in the waiting line hehehe


----------



## LadyMamba

JandE said:


> I am pretty sure it changed at the same time.
> 
> An interesting point is on the main page it says:
> 
> Application type:
> _Stage 1 - Partner or PMV : "Assessment in Progress"
> Sponsor: "Submitted"_
> 
> But after going further into the system, it has "_approved_" against my name as the Sponsor.
> 
> It also says: "_This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required."_


How did you see the one that says "approved'? Are you the sponsor?

Mine didn't change until I clicked the 'information submitted' button on the page lol. The status of my PMV was "information requested" when they requested me to do my medicals in September, but I didn't click the 'information submitted' button [formerly 'request completed' or something] until recently. That's when it changed to "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## JandE

LadyMamba said:


> How did you see the one that says "approved'? Are you the sponsor?
> 
> Mine didn't change until I clicked the 'information submitted' button on the page lol. The status of my PMV was "information requested" when they requested me to do my medicals in September, but I didn't click the 'information submitted' button [formerly 'request completed' or something] until recently. That's when it changed to "Assessment in Progress".


I am the sponsor, but I log into the account and it shows that information on the left when I look at either of our applications.


----------



## ady90

JandE said:


> I am pretty sure it changed at the same time.
> 
> An interesting point is on the main page it says:
> 
> Application type:
> _Stage 1 - Partner or PMV : "Assessment in Progress"
> Sponsor: "Submitted"_
> 
> But after going further into the system, it has "_approved_" against my name as the Sponsor.
> 
> It also says: "_This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required."_


@JandE Thanks! Mine doesn't show that "Sponsor" line on the main page. Only when I click 'View application' in the actions dropdown menu does his name appear and such. There's a button at the top that says Import Application. Thinking of trying that.


----------



## LadyMamba

JandE said:


> I am the sponsor, but I log into the account and it shows that information on the left when I look at either of our applications.


I think I now know what you're saying.. I looked into it further and it only says "this application has been successfully submitted to the department" under the name of my partner who is the sponsor.

We applied May 31st.

Is this because I only clicked the "Information submitted" button recently [Dec 5] ?  Maybe I should have clicked it right after I did the medicals in September..


----------



## JandE

LadyMamba said:


> I think I now know what you're saying.. I looked into it further and it only says "this application has been successfully submitted to the department" under the name of my partner who is the sponsor.
> 
> We applied May 31st.
> 
> Is this because I only clicked the "Information submitted" button recently [Dec 5] ?  Maybe I should have clicked it right after I did the medicals in September..


I clicked the 'Information submitted' button in October or November, after they asked me for some more information.


----------



## LadyMamba

JandE said:


> I clicked the 'Information submitted' button in October or November, after they asked me for some more information.


So, have you noticed when it was changed to "approved" status? Or was it just recently?

I'm worried now T_T


----------



## JandE

LadyMamba said:


> So, have you noticed when it was changed to "approved" status? Or was it just recently?
> 
> I'm worried now T_T


I only really noticed that part recently. Possibly due to being looked at in September, in association with the 12 month visitor visa application we lodged. And with the request for more information in October.

No real need to worry, it will all happen in due course


----------



## LadyMamba

JandE said:


> I only really noticed that part recently. Possibly due to being looked at in September, in association with the 12 month visitor visa application we lodged. And with the request for more information in October.
> 
> No real need to worry, it will all happen in due course


Woaaah. Yes, all in God's time.  thank you!!


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> I am pretty sure it changed at the same time.
> 
> An interesting point is on the main page it says:
> 
> Application type:
> _Stage 1 - Partner or PMV : "Assessment in Progress"
> Sponsor: "Submitted"_
> 
> But after going further into the system, it has "_approved_" against my name as the Sponsor.
> 
> It also says: "_This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required."_


Where did you see the "approved".

mine only says:
This application will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from lodgement (commencement date).

This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required.


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> Where did you see the "approved".
> 
> mine only says:
> This application will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from lodgement (commencement date).
> 
> This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required.


This was the page:


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> This was the page:


Thanks JandE...


----------



## ellirea108

This is mine. Should I be worried?


----------



## council

ellirea108 said:


> This is mine. Should I be worried?


Nothing on it indicates any problem or issue, AFAIK.


----------



## JandE

ellirea108 said:


> This is mine. Should I be worried?


I see why you are asking. You applied a bit before us...

But each of our situations may be different.

I've sponsored before, so they can see my history and clear me (approve) quickly.

We also applied for 12 month visitor visa, so that may have jump started them *looking* at the application.

But still nothing is actually happening ... just back in the queue...


----------



## ardale4ever

*PMV approved!!!*

Hello everyone!!

Just want to share the good news,i received the visa grant today..yayyyy!!! So very happy

I just arrived from australia last saturday,january 9 for almost 3mos tourist visa..Our visa application took just almost 8mos..

For those still waiting,i hope this news helps..hehhehe

God bless everyone!!


----------



## LadyMamba

Wow congrats!!! Hopefully ours is next...


----------



## jhaddie

ardale4ever said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Just want to share the good news,i received the visa grant today..yayyyy!!! So very happy
> 
> I just arrived from australia last saturday,january 9 for almost 3mos tourist visa..Our visa application took just almost 8mos..
> 
> For those still waiting,i hope this news helps..hehhehe
> 
> God bless everyone!!


Yey Congratulations!

Hopefully ours are next in line.

did your CO asked for additional documents?


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Just want to share the good news,i received the visa grant today..yayyyy!!! So very happy
> 
> I just arrived from australia last saturday,january 9 for almost 3mos tourist visa..Our visa application took just almost 8mos..


Congratulations.

Yours took 239 days.

If ours takes the same, it will be 16th February for us


----------



## ardale4ever

jhaddie said:


> Yey Congratulations!
> 
> Hopefully ours are next in line.
> 
> did your CO asked for additional documents?


Thank u!!

Yep,they ask another NBI clearance with different "purpose" with what ive submitted before. The first one i submitted is "AUSTRALIAN VISA" then the second one they requested is "TRAVEL ABROAD".. And also CENOMAR..after that i submitted more photos when my fiance had his holiday here after 5mos since we applied..

Since we have uncomplicated case,i think my visa grant been ready while i was in Aus,its just been 3days since i am back..,knowing someone also from here who was granted early as well..


----------



## LadyMamba

Hello everyone, 

Finally our PMV is here! It was granted just now.. 
Good luck to all those who are waiting, and it will be worth it.. Just be patient and your visa will come soon  God bless us all


----------



## jhaddie

LadyMamba said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally our PMV is here! It was granted just now..
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, and it will be worth it.. Just be patient and your visa will come soon  God bless us all


wow!!!congrats!!!
when did you apply?


----------



## LadyMamba

jhaddie said:


> wow!!!congrats!!!
> when did you apply?


May 31st  CO was assigned September 11  thank you!

We applied online. It was quite a task to gather and arrange all evidences, but I think we only used 20 files out of the 60 allotted files for the PMV. We uploaded everything in PDF and combined files as much as we could. Prayers really work. Good luck to those who are still waiting. Just keep praying


----------



## ellirea108

Wow two grants in one day! Congrats ladymamba and ardale 
Hopefully ours are next, jhaddie and jande? 

With regards to my previous reply, I contacted immi some days ago and they only replied today that my application is indeed being assessed, only that no further documents are required from me as of now. And then of course the usual 12 month standard processing time.


----------



## jhaddie

ellirea108 said:


> Wow two grants in one day! Congrats ladymamba and ardale
> Hopefully ours are next, jhaddie and jande?
> 
> With regards to my previous reply, I contacted immi some days ago and they only replied today that my application is indeed being assessed, only that no further documents are required from me as of now. And then of course the usual 12 month standard processing time.


Yes hopefully we are next.

Did you contact them thru email?


----------



## ellirea108

jhaddie said:


> Yes hopefully we are next.
> 
> Did you contact them thru email?


I sent them an enquiry thru this as I didn't have a c.o. to email:https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...-immigration-enquiry-form-for-the-philippines 

I'm not sure if the person who replied back is my c.o. or not, though.


----------



## LadyMamba

jhaddie said:


> Yes hopefully we are next.
> 
> Did you contact them thru email?


I know your question is not for me but I'll answer it too hahaha.

My fiancé called Immi in Australia to check on our application, that was 6th of January. Then the guy he spoke to told him that our visa is on its final stage, on queue for decision. From that time on I was obsessed lol haha so I sent an email last Friday Jan 8 to ask about any updates or if there are requirements that they need. Then yesterday I checked my email at around 5pm, thinking it was just their reply to my query, but voilà! It's the grant notification letter!  hehehe.

God is great!


----------



## soontowed

Yayy congrats.. Anyone migrating here in Victoria?)


----------



## ardale4ever

soontowed said:


> Yayy congrats.. Anyone migrating here in Victoria?)


Yayyyy....me!!!
Lol


----------



## council

soontowed said:


> Yayy congrats.. Anyone migrating here in Victoria?)


Where abouts in Victoria would you be at?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

My wife is in Victoria too - she has been here 1 year - we are in Sydenham


----------



## soontowed

We are along Mulgrave area, close to waverly garden along Police road, ..anyone living along Noble park or dandenong North would be nice to catchs up for a coffee.) exchange ideas info.. Bus route) since most dont drive yet during their first few months, you are all welcome to our place too for bbqs, on weekend


----------



## ardale4ever

soontowed said:


> We are along Mulgrave area, close to waverly garden along Police road, ..anyone living along Noble park or dandenong North would be nice to catchs up for a coffee.) exchange ideas info.. Bus route) since most dont drive yet during their first few months, you are all welcome to our place too for bbqs, on weekend


I am in geelong, an hour drive to melb


----------



## ardale4ever

Hi guys..

Any advise what i need to prepare before migrating..im done with CFO,just have to go back there to get the sticker..
And also, when applying jobs in vic, do i need to authenticate all my documents like employment cert and school records..
Any tips for immediate job hiring?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TNQT

ardale4ever said:


> Hello everyone!! Just want to share the good news,i received the visa grant today..yayyyy!!! So very happy I just arrived from australia last saturday,january 9 for almost 3mos tourist visa..Our visa application took just almost 8mos.. For those still waiting,i hope this news helps..hehhehe God bless everyone!!


Congrats on your grant. It will be 7 months for me at the end of Jan to get my PMV and we still trusting the Lord for our grant as well. Is it normal not to have a CO up to now? We've submitted all they require though.


----------



## JTT

Do I need a return ticket to Manila from Australia even if I'm traveling on a prospective marriage visa?

If so, can the ticket be from Kuala Lumpur or Singapore, or does it have to be from Australia?

Thanks


----------



## JandE

JTT said:


> Do I need a return ticket to Manila from Australia even if I'm traveling on a prospective marriage visa?
> 
> If so, can the ticket be from Kuala Lumpur or Singapore, or does it have to be from Australia?
> 
> Thanks


As you need the CFO (for departing migrants) to travel on this Visa, I would assume that a return ticket will not be needed at the Philippine Airport.

However, I learned that not everything is logical in the Philippines, especially at airport immigration.

It should not be needed at the Australian Immigration, as they realise that you will not need to leave, assuming you do marry.


----------



## ardale4ever

TNQT said:


> Congrats on your grant. It will be 7 months for me at the end of Jan to get my PMV and we still trusting the Lord for our grant as well. Is it normal not to have a CO up to now? We've submitted all they require though.


thank u!
im sure u have already a CO,and ur grant will be very soon...good luck and god bless u


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

JTT said:


> Do I need a return ticket to Manila from Australia even if I'm traveling on a prospective marriage visa?


No - my wife had a one way ticket CEB-KUL-MEL


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

ardale4ever said:


> And also, when applying jobs in vic, do i need to authenticate all my documents like employment cert and school records..


Employers in Australia are not interested in nor do they require, screeds of "requirements" as in the Philippines.

You will need a good resume - you may want your partner to help with that, as what is the standard in the Philippines would be laughed at here. No need for age, height, weight, religion, photo, etc.

They want skills, experience and references. They don't need to be certified, just copies of any TESDAs etc.

Try and organise some referees before you leave - like previous managers or bosses, university tutors; and make sure they are contactable!

If you are planning on studying further here, or converting any Philippines qualifications to Australian the make sure you have your University transcripts. High school and elementary school transcripts are not required for here.

Depending on where you want to work, get a NBI clearance for employment just before you leave - if you want to work in hospitality at the Casino you will need it, generally not required elsewhere unless you need a working with children check, but handy to have and it is valid for a while. *(and it's easier to get one in the Phils and not need it, compared to needing a=one and trying to get it from Australia!)



> Any tips for immediate job hiring?


Again it depends what you want to do. Friends have suggested it is better just to take any job to start - because any Australian experience is good.

My wife struggled for a while - she did HRM in the Philippines and had some experience, she got a few interviews but I suspect the visa side of things was a problem as when you are on a PMV you show up as a temporary visa, not permanent and most employers don't understand the the PMV300 -> 820/801 progression.

For example my wife interviewed for wait staff for Melbourne cup. The interview was in June, we had already applied for her 820, so she had a bridging visa to come into affect after the PMV expired, but when they check on VEVO, it only shows the PMV which expired before the Melbourne Cup!

She did have reference checks done but of course her referees were very difficult to contact, which I am sure meant she missed at least 2 jobs. Hence my suggestion above to make sure you have reliable referees, that know their email address and password and check it!!

In the end she got a job after dropping a resume off at a cafe at our local shops, started part time 6 months ago and is now full time and manages the cafe when the owner goes away - not the best job, but valuable Australian experience and she can walk to work until she gets her drivers licence.

You just need your foot in the door - be confident and don't give up.


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Friends have suggested it is better just to take any job to start - because any Australian experience is good.
> .....
> You just need your foot in the door - be confident and don't give up.


I agree 100%

My ex wife (Filipina) began at McDonalds after a quick English course. 
(_A BA in English (4-year degree program in a Philippines college), and she still needed English conversation improvement to aid in getting work._).
She now makes decisions for a Federal Government department.


----------



## Mish

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> My wife struggled for a while - she did HRM in the Philippines and had some experience, she got a few interviews but I suspect the visa side of things was a problem as when you are on a PMV you show up as a temporary visa, not permanent and most employers don't understand the the PMV300 -> 820/801 progression.


I totally agree with this! When my husband came on a PMV and then asked what visa he had they didn't know what the visa was and said that they would look it up and call back .... they never called back.

Interesting fact though. My husband dropped went to door to door at places in the city when he arrived but most said to apply online when jobs are available. However, one of the ones that accepted his resume the HR sent back a sorry email. The interesting part is that he works at this place now - he kept trying with them and when it changed from PMV to 820 he got an interview not long afterwards lol.



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> She did have reference checks done but of course her referees were very difficult to contact, which I am sure meant she missed at least 2 jobs. Hence my suggestion above to make sure you have reliable referees, that know their email address and password and check it!!


Not sure if the Philippines works on Hawaiian time like my husband's country does but that makes it difficult everything is tomorrow.

The job that needed referee checks rang him and said that they were waiting on them back. So my husband had to ring them up and light a match up their arse!



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> In the end she got a job after dropping a resume off at a cafe at our local shops, started part time 6 months ago and is now full time and manages the cafe when the owner goes away - not the best job, but valuable Australian experience and she can walk to work until she gets her drivers licence.


I have heard alot of people dropping off resumes at local cafes and getting jobs with them and they were on PMV's - it seems to be the way to go.



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> You just need your foot in the door - be confident and don't give up.


Exactly! Just need to be prepared to take any job if you want to work or stay at home while you wait if you are flexible.

Applying for as many jobs is what it comes down and eventually you will get something.

The only thing to be aware is they may not give you a job at macca'a etc if you have a degree or good experience etc.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> The only thing to be aware is they may not give you a job at macca'a etc if you have a degree or good experience etc.


Don't tell them 

Or get the degree assessed by Australian Education.
They assessed the Philippines 'BA in English' as equivalent to NSW High school leaving certificate.

New Zealand is just about the same, they need Minimum of 2 years Philippines Bachelor Degree for High School leaving equivalent.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> Don't tell them


That is one thing I don't believe in which is lying on resumes.

It is not right to remove your experience and put in experience you don't have.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> That is one thing I don't believe in which is lying on resumes.
> 
> It is not right to remove your experience and put in experience you don't have.


As an employer I agree in principle.

However...
If you have an overseas degree that isn't classed the same as a local one, then I feel it may be best left off. Otherwise you are giving an impression of being better than you are.

Definitely don't lie and add in something that isn't right though.

Leaving out something you are good at, is sometimes the only way to get a lower level job. Then work up in the company


----------



## soontowed

I was the same during my PMV, I know I had worked right but everytime, I tried to apply they asked me if I am permanent, I said to them I am on PMV and will soon apply 820, it was really hard on the first few months, it just my luck that my husband friend asked me to worked with them partime housekeeping at Monash University, and to be able for me to qualify for the job that I wanted, I enrolled in a course, we paid the whole course fee because I am only on 820 and not qualify for a study grant, now I am working as assistant coordinator in a childcare company, it was really hard but as soon as you get into the job, everything is easy. Goodluck to those who is having hardtime getting a job in their first few month, you were not alone we went the same process before.


----------



## soontowed

ardale4ever said:


> I am in geelong, an hour drive to melb


Yayy you are on the other side of town.. We are only 20 min to the city. Which job are you interested in? And yes get ready for atleast 2 reference as they advice to you, and they should be ready anytime, I was the same I had a hard time from reference before my former employer in Sweden cannot book a time for interview because of time difference between Melbourne and Sweden, glad that he is willing to help so he called my company for interview.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> As an employer I agree in principle.
> 
> However...
> If you have an overseas degree that isn't classed the same as a local one, then I feel it may be best left off. Otherwise you are giving an impression of being better than you are.
> 
> Definitely don't lie and add in something that isn't right though.
> 
> Leaving out something you are good at, is sometimes the only way to get a lower level job. Then work up in the company


Leaving a degree off because it isn't valid here is reasonable but putting you worked as a waitress when you didn't is what I don't agree on.

If some people leave off the stuff they are good at they may be left with nothing lol.


----------



## roninSS

im helping a friend lodge a partner sponsored visa (de facto) and were at a loss on how to start the application. If from immi account it asked for TRN beforeit can proceed, but how to get the TRN if we don't know how lodge.

thanks.


----------



## Mish

roninSS said:


> im helping a friend lodge a partner sponsored visa (de facto) and were at a loss on how to start the application. If from immi account it asked for TRN beforeit can proceed, but how to get the TRN if we don't know how lodge.
> 
> thanks.


You have to lodge the applicants form before the sponsors form.


----------



## roninSS

Mish said:


> You have to lodge the applicants form before the sponsors form.


thanks mish.

meaning his partner has to lodge the application first?


----------



## Mish

roninSS said:


> thanks mish.
> 
> meaning his partner has to lodge the application first?


Correct. Then that will submit the TRN and he can use that number for the sponsor form.


----------



## Ailiadis

Congratulations everyone who received their visa grants recently, so great to see such wonderful news, and to think this whole process can be done in 7-9 months rather than 10-12 months (or more)! Very encouraging!!!

Quick question, has anyone going through the Manila office ever needed to conduct a phone or live interview during the PMV assessment with a case officer, it looks as if interviews don't normally happen?

All the best

Andrew


----------



## ardale4ever

*Expiring passport*

Good day people!!

Just want to clarify something,,will there be no problem when i enter aus this february with a passport that will expire january 2017? Im planning to renew it when im in aus already before we submit the Partner visa..And anybody who had renewed a phil passport in vic? How long does it take to get a new one and how much?

Thank u so much in advance..


----------



## ausharrold

My partner only had about 9 months left on her passport when she arrived from the Philippines. We renewed her passport at the Philippine Consulate General - Sydney and it was only about $200, and this was ready with 3 weeks. You only need 6 months on a passport to legally come to Australia. We did not need a photo as they do the finger prints and photo on their machine.
My partner is now 5 months pregnant, we are 3 weeks short of 12 months living together and Immigration say we can not lodge a valid 820 visa. We applied for an extension of another couple of months and they gave us 14 days. I can not live with her in the Philippines as her husband has threatened us he will get us charged under Section 333


What is adultery?

Adultery means the carnal relation between a married woman and a man who is not her husband, the latter knowing her to be married, even if the marriage be subsequently declared void (RPC, Article 333). Each sexual intercourse constitutes a crime of adultery.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

ardale4ever said:


> Good day people!!
> 
> Just want to clarify something,,will there be no problem when i enter aus this february with a passport that will expire january 2017?


Should be no problem, more than 6 months validity.



> And anybody who had renewed a phil passport in vic? How long does it take to get a new one and how much?


You can only renew a Philippines passport at the Embassy in Canberra or the Consulate in Sydney.

You must attend in person!!

The Embassy does run mobile missions occasionally during the year for people who cannot attend the Sydney or Canberra.

Unfortunately the Melbourne one is this week (19-22 Jan)

Phil. Embassy - Canberra, Australia - MOBILE ePASSPORT MISSIONS FOR 2016
Mobile ePassport Mission for 2016 | Philippine Consulate of Victoria

We did my wifes one in Sydney, we just flew up for the day. Cost was A$108.

The new passport was ready in 2 weeks - but they do say up to 2 months.


----------



## ardale4ever

*New passport*

Hi guys..

Another query.,when i have a new passport and notify the immi,are they going to change my visa details and that i should use the new passport when i leave phils?

Thanks ahead


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Another query.,when i have a new passport and notify the immi,are they going to change my visa details and that i should use the new passport when i leave phils?
> 
> Thanks ahead


They switch your visa over to link with the new Passport number, once you advise them.


----------



## JandE

ardale4ever said:


> In aus: october 17, 2015
> Back in phils: january 9, 2016
> Visa Grant: January 13, 2016


Where you notified of a visa decision, by IMMI, while in Australia, and return to get the decision, or was it just co-incidence ?

I just had a thought, coming back to Australia, showing a valid tourist visa, the Phil immigration would not ask for a CFO... as they don't see a partner viusa anywhere


----------



## ady90

@JandE - I don't know how their system works, but don't you have to enter Aus using your PMV to activate it? The immigration officer probably does more than stamping our passports. They see in their system valid visas and tick the ones we will use? IDK.

I have thought about ways of avoiding the CFO too, like flying tourist to Hong Kong and then to Australia from there using the PMV. But I figured attending the seminar is cheaper.


----------



## ardale4ever

JandE said:


> Where you notified of a visa decision, by IMMI, while in Australia, and return to get the decision, or was it just co-incidence ?


I arrive january 9,saturday and email them to inform that im back in phils..Then i received the grant notice on 13


----------



## ardale4ever

I think the tourist visa will be not be in effect once u have an approved PMV..So they will consider ur PMV and not the TV..not so sure..hehehe


----------



## JandE

ady90 said:


> @JandE - I don't know how their system works, but don't you have to enter Aus using your PMV to activate it? The immigration officer probably does more than stamping our passports. They see in their system valid visas and tick the ones we will use? IDK.
> 
> I have thought about ways of avoiding the CFO too, like flying tourist to Hong Kong and then to Australia from there using the PMV. But I figured attending the seminar is cheaper.


You enter Aus correctly, with your passport that has the Visa.

But in theory you could leave Philippines without a CFO by showing a printed valid tourist visa.


----------



## ady90

^thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Miss R

Hi guys.. I'm currently in the process of completing my form for the PMV on my immiaccount. Just a couple quick questions: 1. Is it mandatory to do the medical, if so, 2. do I have to wait for them to advise me to do so or I can do it in advance? 

I am 25years old and perfectly healthy | no medical conditions.

Thank you so much in advance for reading and answering my questions. This forum have been very helpful.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

Miss R said:


> Hi guys.. I'm currently in the process of completing my form for the PMV on my immiaccount. Just a couple quick questions: 1. Is it mandatory to do the medical, if so, 2. do I have to wait for them to advise me to do so or I can do it in advance?
> 
> I am 25years old and perfectly healthy | no medical conditions.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for reading and answering my questions. This forum have been very helpful.


Well to do your medicals you need an HAP ID to take to the doctors. So if you don't have it I don't know how you're going to get it done. You need to wait for your case officer to write to you and about your medicals and they will give you the HAP ID


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

I am very sure you have to wait for an HAP ID before you can do your medicals.


----------



## aussiesteve

Miss R said:


> Hi guys.. I'm currently in the process of completing my form for the PMV on my immiaccount. Just a couple quick questions: 1. Is it mandatory to do the medical, if so, 2. do I have to wait for them to advise me to do so or I can do it in advance?
> 
> I am 25years old and perfectly healthy | no medical conditions.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for reading and answering my questions. This forum have been very helpful.


Yes a medical exam is compulsory. You can't do the exam until you have submitted your application and have received an Hap id number.


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can do your medical ahead of time by completing My Health Declarations on the DIBP website, which then generates a referral letter and HAP ID. However most people recommend that you wait until your CO contacts you to do them. If you do them too early, it's possible they would expire before your visa is granted and then you just need to do them again. So waiting will mean this is far less likely to happen.


----------



## JandE

Miss R said:


> Hi guys.. I'm currently in the process of completing my form for the PMV on my immiaccount. Just a couple quick questions: 1. Is it mandatory to do the medical, if so, 2. do I have to wait for them to advise me to do so or I can do it in advance?


When we lodged our PMV in the Philippines, a "Get Medical" button appeared in the online account, some time after lodgement. (sometime within first couple of weeks)

When clicking that, we got all the info, HAP ID, and locations to do the medical.

Yes, it is mandatory. Only do it in advance if you have medical concerns that you wish to address before you apply. (but then you need to get a HAP ID first, using https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations.
_Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is *not *recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed._


----------



## Miss R

Thank you so much for answering my previous question. I have one more question. It says on the checklist that I need health insurance in Australia. My partner and I is confused on when to get the insurance since obviously I'm still in Phil and can't use the Oz health insurance. If we need to get it before I submit my form, do you guys have any idea where to get it? 

Thank you again for the answers.


----------



## JandE

Miss R said:


> Thank you so much for answering my previous question. I have one more question. It says on the checklist that I need health insurance in Australia. My partner and I is confused on when to get the insurance since obviously I'm still in Phil and can't use the Oz health insurance. If we need to get it before I submit my form, do you guys have any idea where to get it?
> 
> Thank you again for the answers.


Health Insurance is not actually needed for a visa. Apparently the checklist is out of date.

But, if you want it, then Medibank is classed as a good one, and can include GP visits


----------



## Miss R

Thank you so much. I am planning to apply for a visitor visa right after submitting my form so there's a possibility I will be in Oz when they ask for my medical. Can I still do my medical outside Phil? 

Also, I saw your info about NBI clearance, were you asked for an NBI clearance in phil or police clearance is fine? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## JandE

Miss R said:


> Thank you so much. I am planning to apply for a visitor visa right after submitting my form so there's a possibility I will be in Oz when they ask for my medical. Can I still do my medical outside Phil?
> 
> Also, I saw your info about NBI clearance, were you asked for an NBI clearance in phil or police clearance is fine?
> 
> Thank you so much!


I suggest getting your Medical and NBI done *before* you apply for Visitor visa.

Yes, an NBI is needed. 
And you must get the RIGHT one. Some people get a general NBI, but we need the one for overseas travel to Australia.
See this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...e-clarifications-philippines.html#post1012826









You can get the Medical done before being asked, very soon after lodging. Or even before lodging using https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## jhaddie

any grants yet?


----------



## remik

the credibility newly from the registered user is very much uncertain which is announcing something


----------



## Gello

Hey guys, 

So, I've been living in Australia now for about 2 years and I am a New Zealand citizen. I've been engaged since September last year and planning to get married this coming April 2016. 

In saying that, my soon to be wife is a Philippine Citizen, we are getting married in the Philippines.

I have done some research and it says that I won't be able to sponsor anyone till I am a PR. 

This is the part where I get stuck. I don't know what to do or how to get her here. 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys soon


----------



## aussiesteve

Gello said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So, I've been living in Australia now for about 2 years and I am a New Zealand citizen. I've been engaged since September last year and planning to get married this coming April 2016.
> 
> In saying that, my soon to be wife is a Philippine Citizen, we are getting married in the Philippines.
> 
> I have done some research and it says that I won't be able to sponsor anyone till I am a PR.
> 
> This is the part where I get stuck. I don't know what to do or how to get her here.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys soon


Hi Gello.
If your fiancée is not already living here with you in Australia then you would be best to not get married in the Philippines but rather apply for a Prospective Marriage Visa and then after she has entered Australia you can return to the Philippines to get married, if you follow the plan you have outlined you will most certainly run into trouble, unless you intend to stay for around 6 months with your new wife in the Philippines before applying for a partner visa.
You also need to establish your own status in Australia to see if you are able to sponsor anyone. 
I would strongly suggest that you consult with a Registered Migration Agent immediately to devolp a suitable stratergy.


----------



## JandE

As you are aware:

_An *eligible *New Zealand citizen can:
sponsor family members for an Australian permanent visa_

BUT
_An eligible New Zealand citizen is a New Zealand citizen who was living in Australia on 26 February 2001 or for at least one year in the two years immediately before 26 February 2001._

I assume you are in Australia on a Special Category Visa

The SCV is a temporary visa. However, it allows a New Zealand citizen to remain indefinitely and live, work or study in Australia lawfully as long as that person remains a New Zealand citizen.
As the SCV is not a permanent visa, visa holders do not have the same rights and benefits as Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents

It seems you need to go through the PR process yourself before sponsoring anyone into Australia.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/New-



> New Zealand citizens considering living in Australia are encouraged to apply for a permanent visa before moving to Australia, or as soon as you become eligible in Australia.
> *New Zealand citizens seeking an option to apply for a permanent visa are encouraged to explore the range of visa options under the Family and Skill streams by following the links available on our Migrants page.*
> The Australian Government does however acknowledge that not all New Zealand citizens will meet, or continue to meet the legislated requirements to be granted a permanent visa.


How about sponsoring her into New Zealand?


----------



## Maggie-May24

Unless you meet the criteria as an Eligible New Zealand Citizen, you will not be able to sponsor your partner on any partner visa. Your only option would be to sponsor her on a 461 visa (for relatives of New Zealand Citizens). This is a 5-year temporary visa, so she would not be eligible for Medicare or Centrelink.

To become a PR, either you or wife would need to qualify for a PR visa, e.g. skilled migrant visa.


----------



## TNQT

ardale4ever said:


> thank u! im sure u have already a CO,and ur grant will be very soon...good luck and god bless u


 Thanks a lot. It's happening. My fiancée (sponsor) called the embassy in South Africa last Thursday and was told they would get back to us by day end. An email came through before I was called saying...
"I am writing to advise you that you application has been assessed and is ready to be finalised. I note that the proposed marriage date stated in your application is 30 October 2016. The visa will cease before the date of the intended marriage if the visa is granted today as the marriage date would fall outside the 9 months visa period. Based on this information, I intend to grant you the visa on 01 February 2016. Please let me know if you require any additional information." 
So the date here is 1 Feb 2016. We are so excited and looking forward to the grant. Applied: 26 June 2015 Police clearances submitted Health exams: 10 Dec 2015 No CO we knew through it all No interviews Seventh month 26 Jan 2016. Our wedding: 30 Oct 2016 We submitted all they needed and more. High risk country: Zimbabwe All the best to everyone else, it's gonna happen - just trust God.


----------



## Mish

TNQT said:


> Thanks a lot. It's happening. My fiancée (sponsor) called the embassy in South Africa last Thursday and was told they would get back to us by day end. An email came through before I was called saying...
> "I am writing to advise you that you application has been assessed and is ready to be finalised. I note that the proposed marriage date stated in your application is 30 October 2016. The visa will cease before the date of the intended marriage if the visa is granted today as the marriage date would fall outside the 9 months visa period. Based on this information, I intend to grant you the visa on 01 February 2016. Please let me know if you require any additional information."
> So the date here is 1 Feb 2016. We are so excited and looking forward to the grant. Applied: 26 June 2015 Police clearances submitted Health exams: 10 Dec 2015 No CO we knew through it all No interviews Seventh month 26 Jan 2016. Our wedding: 30 Oct 2016 We submitted all they needed and more. High risk country: Zimbabwe All the best to everyone else, it's gonna happen - just trust God.


Congrats!!

Just so you are aware not only do you need to marry within 9 months you need submit the 820 within 9 months too. That means you will be lodging your visa the day after you get married (31 October 2016).


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Just so you are aware not only do you need to marry within 9 months you need submit the 820 within 9 months too. That means you will be lodging your visa the day after you get married (31 October 2016).


Wow.. that will be tight.. and easy to forget with everything else happening.

I'd consider bringing the wedding date forward


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> Wow.. that will be tight.. and easy to forget with everything else happening.
> 
> I'd consider bringing the wedding date forward


That is what I thought too. But applying online you can have everything ready to go and just hit submit and pay on 31 October 2016.

I wouldn't have it that close either but each to their own.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> That is what I thought too. But applying online you can have everything ready to go and just hit submit and pay on 31 October 2016.
> 
> I wouldn't have it that close either but each to their own.


I'd be too scared... Busy all day on the 31st, then wake up on the 1st November, and thinking: "_What was it we needed to do_"

I renewed my car rego one day late the other month, and that cost an extra $60 !! (_I told myself I would do it on the last day, but I got busy and forgot_)
What would it cost to redo Visas ??


----------



## Maggie-May24

I agree with the others - I'd move the wedding date forward. At a minimum, I'd have a civil ceremony so you can lodge the partner application, and then have the wedding as a celebration only on your planned date. All you need is a technical glitch to prevent you from lodging on your wedding day and you'd have a huge problem.

There was a poster a week or two ago who didn't realise they needed to apply for a partner visa within the 9 months validity of the PMV and they let that date pass. Not only did they not have a visa that let them return to Australia from overseas, but they needed to pay the full fee for the partner visa ($6,865 vs. $1,145) and likely will have longer processing since they aren't coming directly off a PMV.


----------



## ausharrold

What about the 28 day's you have to lodge another valid substantive visa after the PMV has expired ?


----------



## Mish

ausharrold said:


> What about the 28 day's you have to lodge another valid substantive visa after the PMV has expired ?


DIBP website says:

You need to lodge an application for a*Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)*after your marriage and before your Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) ends.

I saw once a person lodged one day late and was given a BVC. They had to give up their job as you can't work on a BVC.

You have 9 months to get married and lodge a visa application. There is no reason why it should be left to the last minute.


----------



## ausharrold

28 days since last substantive Visa, if longer you have to have a compelling reason to waive Schedule 3, which is not having a substantive Visa.

I am not saying do this because you then become an unlawful non citizen, I am just saying that if you think you don't have time to lodge, you still potentially have a further 28 days to lodge a valid Visa.

It is also on the online application.

Comes up in box WARNING
Applicants who have not held a substantive visa in the last 28 days, will need to demonstrate compelling reasons exist for the grant of a partner visa.

Migration Regulation 1994

*3001
(1)	The application is validly made within 28 days after the relevant day (within the meaning of subclause (2)).*
(2)	For the purposes of subclause (1) and of clause 3002, the relevant day, in relation to an applicant, is:
(a)	if the applicant held an entry permit that was valid up to and including 31 August 1994 but has not subsequently been the holder of a substantive visa - 1 September 1994; or
(b)	if the applicant became an illegal entrant before 1 September 1994 (whether or not clause 6002 in Schedule 6 of the Migration (1993) Regulations applied or section 195 of the Act applies) and has not, at any time on or after 1 September 1994, been the holder of a substantive visa - the day when the applicant last became an illegal entrant; or
(c)	if the applicant:
*(i)	ceased to hold a substantive or criminal justice visa on or after 1 September 1994; or
(ii)	entered Australia unlawfully on or after 1 September 1994;
whichever is the later of:
(iii) the last day when the applicant held a substantive or criminal justice visa; or*(iv)	the day when the applicant last entered Australia unlawfully; or


----------



## JandE

ausharrold said:


> Applicants who have not held a substantive visa in the last 28 days, will need to demonstrate _compelling reasons _exist for the grant of a partner visa.


compelling reasons ? Only had 9 months to get married and lodge the 820?

Not enough time ?

I'm not sure that would work


----------



## CCMS

Being in hospital in a coma after an accident would be considered " compelling".

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## NEDDY

Hi all, especially JandE who applied about the same time as us.

Our visa subclass 309 was granted today....YES!

We applied on 11th Jun 2015, so the wait will be over soon for those around this time I am sure.


----------



## NEDDY

Hi, Has anyone had experience with health insurance in Australia?

I will be arriving in Australia later this year on a subclass 100 permanent partner visa
and before I get my Medicare card issued, I want to be covered with insurance to cover me during this period.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mish

NEDDY said:


> Hi, Has anyone had experience with health insurance in Australia?
> 
> I will be arriving in Australia later this year on a subclass 100 permanent partner visa
> and before I get my Medicare card issued, I want to be covered with insurance to cover me during this period.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You can go and apply for Medicare the day that you arrive and will then be covered by Medicare and no need for private health insurance unless you want extras and hospital etc.


----------



## NEDDY

Mish said:


> You can go and apply for Medicare the day that you arrive and will then be covered by Medicare and no need for private health insurance unless you want extras and hospital etc.


Thanks Mish


----------



## NEDDY

Hi again,

Has anyone any suggestions on the most convenient and cost effective way to send money from Australia to Philippines?


----------



## JandE

NEDDY said:


> Hi again,
> Has anyone any suggestions on the most convenient and cost effective way to send money from Australia to Philippines?


It depends on how much.
Small Amounts $100 etc. are easy with Moneygram at Seven Eleven.
Large Amounts $10,000 etc much better rates at Currency Online etc, with no fees and good rates.


----------



## aussiesteve

NEDDY said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Has anyone any suggestions on the most convenient and cost effective way to send money from Australia to Philippines?


My wife always uses world remit they have a good rate .
The charges a resonable and they keep you and the recipient updated by SMS.


----------



## JandE

Not much difference with most of those money movers

Todays rate for $100
3,180.13 PHP Moneygram
3,073.00 PHP WorldRemit


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> Not much difference with most of those money movers
> 
> Todays rate for $100
> 3,180.13 PHP Moneygram
> 3,073.00 PHP WorldRemit


Thats a better rate JandE, are the fees cheaper?


----------



## JandE

aussiesteve said:


> Thats a better rate JandE, are the fees cheaper?


Both figures are net after fees.


----------



## council

NEDDY said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Has anyone any suggestions on the most convenient and cost effective way to send money from Australia to Philippines?


Aside from what the rest have suggested (World Remit, etc) I have "backup" options -

Western Union - current exchange rate for $100 = P3316.85. Plus $5 fee for bank deposit (Or Net: P3151.01 for $100 less fee).

Iremit - current exchange rate for $100 = P3340. Plus $7 fee for bank deposit (Or Net: P3106.20 for $100 less fee)


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

I have always used Orbit Remit


----------



## JandE

Orbit remit is 3,066.17 right now.
Moneygram is still 3,180.13 right now.

Western Union showed 2,988.21 net when I just checked it, but they included a $10 fee.


----------



## council

JandE said:


> Orbit remit is 3,066.17 right now.
> Moneygram is still 3,180.13 right now.
> 
> Western Union showed 2,988.21 net when I just checked it, but they included a $10 fee.


It would cost more for a cash pickup via WU than if via bank deposit.

The challenge with Moneygram (even with the higher rate) is the location. Cheaper fee but I'd have to go out to make the transfer. And in my place there are only 2 of these shops which do them.

But as long as there are available and alternative money transfer options (preferably online) then we're all good.


----------



## soontowed

I used WU, and online transfer, much easier for me, I can transfer money anytime especially my husband and I are working and we dont have time to go to Aus post to send money. WU pick up locations is just few mins walk from our house in Isabela.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Lots of different methods, I was able to open a Metrobank account when I was there one trip and my wife did too.

I used Orbit to send a larger amount over then transfer to my then gf using my Metrobank online banking.


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Lots of different methods, I was able to open a Metrobank account when I was there one trip and my wife did too.
> 
> I used Orbit to send a larger amount over then transfer to my then gf using my Metrobank online banking.


With large amounts, having a bank account in the Philippines is definitely best. No transfer fees and much better exchange rates.

I opened an account with PSBank, part of Metrobank group.


----------



## mhargz

Hi to all, I am currently here in Adelaide Australia on a tourist visa, me and my partner been in a relationship since January 2013. I am working in UAE (United Arab Emirates) then, he has been in the Philippines in June 2013 for 17 days, and in UAE in June 2014 for 7 days. I have been to Australia too for a short vacation dated January 2014 for 18 days. Now I resigned from my work in UAE last May and been here in Australia from June 17 2015 on tourist visa, extended till June 11, 2016. Now my concern is we will be applying for a partner visa under de facto in May or early first week of June 2016, is it possible that we can push thru with the application since we lived together for only eleven months and 7 days prior to lodging for our application. Thanks so much and appreciated much your advises.


----------



## aussiesteve

mhargz said:


> Hi to all, I am currently here in Adelaide Australia on a tourist visa, me and my partner been in a relationship since January 2013. I am working in UAE (United Arab Emirates) then, he has been in the Philippines in June 2013 for 17 days, and in UAE in June 2014 for 7 days. I have been to Australia too for a short vacation dated January 2014 for 18 days. Now I resigned from my work in UAE last May and been here in Australia from June 17 2015 on tourist visa, extended till June 11, 2016. Now my concern is we will be applying for a partner visa under de facto in May or early first week of June 2016, is it possible that we can push thru with the application since we lived together for only eleven months and 7 days prior to lodging for our application. Thanks so much and appreciated much your advises.


You need to see if you can register your relationship in South Australia ( I am not sure if it is possible ) as you do not have the required 12 month relationship. 
The DIBP are very strict and people have been refused a visa for being just a few days short of 12 months.


----------



## soontowed

aussiesteve said:


> You need to see if you can register your relationship in South Australia ( I am not sure if it is possible ) as you do not have the required 12 month relationship.
> The DIBP are very strict and people have been refused a visa for being just a few days short of 12 months.


Aussiesteve is right, I have my friend who just recently denied because of this she travelled twice to sydney and granted and extension visa, they did not seek any migration agent and applied for a partner de facto, believing that they are in a genuine relationship and been together for almost 4 years., however to their dismay de facto has been refused for the reason that they cannot establish their status and lack of more evidence that CO was asking. 
The reason they dont go with PMV or Partner visa is that she is married. You have to think of your decision or would be best if you just asked advice from any migration from here, might help you, if not I could see that you had a shown a genuine relationship your best option is to go PMV or Partner Visa (Offshore) good luck I know how stressful it is.


----------



## jhaddie

Hello everyone,
Im still waiting for my PMV to be granted but my fiance had an accident and got injured, is there a way that this can be process faster bec he needs me right now. or is there a visa that i can apply so i can go there immediately at this circumstance?
thank you in advanced


----------



## aussiesteve

jhaddie said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im still waiting for my PMV to be granted but my fiance had an accident and got injured, is there a way that this can be process faster bec he needs me right now. or is there a visa that i can apply so i can go there immediately at this circumstance?
> thank you in advanced


You could try and apply for a visitors visa, but they are currently taking about 4 weeks from Manila.


----------



## council

jhaddie said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im still waiting for my PMV to be granted but my fiance had an accident and got injured, is there a way that this can be process faster bec he needs me right now. or is there a visa that i can apply so i can go there immediately at this circumstance?
> thank you in advanced


You could email your CO and explain the circumstances regarding your partner.

They just might be able to push your papers up quickly.

I was in a similar situation, did that and got a reply in 1 week - but then again, I asked around mid-June and the visa came on July 1.


----------



## Maggie-May24

mhargz said:


> Hi to all, I am currently here in Adelaide Australia on a tourist visa, me and my partner been in a relationship since January 2013. I am working in UAE (United Arab Emirates) then, he has been in the Philippines in June 2013 for 17 days, and in UAE in June 2014 for 7 days. I have been to Australia too for a short vacation dated January 2014 for 18 days. Now I resigned from my work in UAE last May and been here in Australia from June 17 2015 on tourist visa, extended till June 11, 2016. Now my concern is we will be applying for a partner visa under de facto in May or early first week of June 2016, is it possible that we can push thru with the application since we lived together for only eleven months and 7 days prior to lodging for our application. Thanks so much and appreciated much your advises.


For a de facto application, you must provide evidence of your de facto relationship for a full 12 months. Even a day short can be grounds for refusal of the visa. If you can register your relationship, you can waive the 12 months requirement, but I don't believe this is possible in South Australia.


----------



## mhargz

Thanks for the advise/response to my current situation, aussiesteve,soontowed,maggie-may24. I appreciate much but then am so worried now that I might do the wrong thing if I push through with the app because of the shortage of days into that 12 mos living together requirement. I learned that I cannot extend anymore my visa since I will be here for almost a year unless there is a compelling reason but there is nothing at all. We are planning a de facto app because am married and annulment is so expensive in the Philippines. And we are in a genuine relationship for 3 years. I had made some sacrifices living my job in UAE for us to fulfil our plans together and to start anew as we are not getting any younger. Thanks again and am still hoping for some advise still on what to do next... I learned also that I can have apply for a tv again after six mos, and am so worried that the fees might rise again in time  am so worried with our present situation. Thank you so much to all who would further advise and god bless us all.


----------



## mhargz

aussiesteve said:


> You need to see if you can register your relationship in South Australia ( I am not sure if it is possible ) as you do not have the required 12 month relationship.
> The DIBP are very strict and people have been refused a visa for being just a few days short of 12 months.


Thanks, but your correct theres nothing in Adelaide where we can register our relationship


----------



## mhargz

soontowed said:


> Aussiesteve is right, I have my friend who just recently denied because of this she travelled twice to sydney and granted and extension visa, they did not seek any migration agent and applied for a partner de facto, believing that they are in a genuine relationship and been together for almost 4 years., however to their dismay de facto has been refused for the reason that they cannot establish their status and lack of more evidence that CO was asking.
> The reason they dont go with PMV or Partner visa is that she is married. You have to think of your decision or would be best if you just asked advice from any migration from here, might help you, if not I could see that you had a shown a genuine relationship your best option is to go PMV or Partner Visa (Offshore) good luck I know how stressful it is.


hello, how long they've been waited when they finally know that their visa is refused? because as I read the waiting for the partner visa takes 12 to 15 mos now, I feel sad for them because I know how it feels if you are holding on to something and it will be just a dismay after all the effort.


----------



## soontowed

She still has few month left ih her extended TV visa hoping that CO will consider their long years of being into genuine relationship, but hope fades. Lack of evidence, she just called me up that she is leaving oz, and will comeback on TV again, but now relationship failed guy found another one and single never been married, preparing for their PMV application this year. My friend left devastated by what happen her only mistake is she is married and annulment is very expensive process, I will pm you when I come back from my worked I will tekl you something.


----------



## mhargz

soontowed said:


> She still has few month left ih her extended TV visa hoping that CO will consider their long years of being into genuine relationship, but hope fades. Lack of evidence, she just called me up that she is leaving oz, and will comeback on TV again, but now relationship failed guy found another one and single never been married, preparing for their PMV application this year. My friend left devastated by what happen her only mistake is she is married and annulment is very expensive process, I will pm you when I come back from my worked I will tekl you something.


Thank you for your time soontowed, sad to hear what happend to their relationship.&#128532; And the money that has been wasted for the application its really frustrating...


----------



## jhaddie

council said:


> You could email your CO and explain the circumstances regarding your partner.
> 
> They just might be able to push your papers up quickly.
> 
> I was in a similar situation, did that and got a reply in 1 week - but then again, I asked around mid-June and the visa came on July 1.


my fiance called the embassy in canberra and we found out that our CO is now based in Indonesia. im wondering if she's still the one handling our application. but i still sent [email protected] an email to follow up and ask if theres additional docs they need from us. and i got 2 auto reply message from that email and another from [email protected] with the same message.


----------



## adelaidetwin

Hi Everyone,

Just seeing if anyone can help me out as I need some advice regarding my partners tourist visa.

This week we applied for the the PMV and next week will apply for the TV

We prefer to do a 6 month TV but she has concerns that it will not be approved as she believes that immigration might think its too long of a stay. Keeping in mind she has traveled several times to the USA and other countries so not the first time abroad.

My questions are...
1) Is a 6 month TV likely to be approved?
2) Is it best to just go with a 3 month TV and reapply for an additional 3 months TV while already in Australia?
3) If we go for a 3 month TV is it likely it will have "No further stay" as part of the visa conditions?
4) Other than the initial TV what other charges are likely if we apply for an additional 3 month TV in Australia?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## JandE

adelaidetwin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just seeing if anyone can help me out as I need some advice regarding my partners tourist visa.
> 
> This week we applied for the the PMV and next week will apply for the TV
> 
> We prefer to do a 6 month TV but she has concerns that it will not be approved as she believes that immigration might think its too long of a stay. Keeping in mind she has traveled several times to the USA and other countries so not the first time abroad.
> 
> My questions are...
> 1) Is a 6 month TV likely to be approved?
> 2) Is it best to just go with a 3 month TV and reapply for an additional 3 months TV while already in Australia?
> 3) If we go for a 3 month TV is it likely it will have "No further stay" as part of the visa conditions?
> 4) Other than the initial TV what other charges are likely if we apply for an additional 3 month TV in Australia?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


We applied for a 12 month TV *after *applying for the PMV, and we got it.
I expected it may be approved for only 6 months or less, but they gave the full 12.

Apply for 12 and see what they give you. It can't hurt (can it ?)


----------



## adelaidetwin

Thank you JandE, we will go for the 6 months TV


----------



## jhaddie

council said:


> You could email your CO and explain the circumstances regarding your partner.
> 
> They just might be able to push your papers up quickly.
> 
> I was in a similar situation, did that and got a reply in 1 week - but then again, I asked around mid-June and the visa came on July 1.


i just emailed them about his situation. hopefully i get a reply from them soon. otherwise i need to apply for a tourist visa.

thank you council and aussiesteve.


----------



## TNQT

Mish said:


> Congrats!! Just so you are aware not only do you need to marry within 9 months you need submit the 820 within 9 months too. That means you will be lodging your visa the day after you get married (31 October 2016).
> 
> PMV GRANTED!
> Application date: 26 June 2015
> Police clearance submitted: Around July/August 2015
> Health check: 10 Dec 2015
> High Risk Country: Zimbabwe, Africa
> No contact from CO (never knew them)
> No interview
> Granted 2 Feb 2016 (Totalling 7 months & 7 days) JUST PRAYERS & GOD'S GRACE.
> All the best to the rest of you who are waiting for the GRANT, trust God. @Mish, yes we're aware of the time frame, thanks for pointing that out. We are going to move our dates closer and our wedding day will be ceremonial.


----------



## adelaidetwin

Hello Everyone,

We have lodged the PMV online a week ago and we are unable to find where we attach evidence of our relationship like photos and travel documents we shared.

Can someone please point me in the write direction.

Also I read somewhere that 2 people eg family members or friends need to attached letters of our relationship, is this true? I can't remember where I read it.


Thank u


----------



## council

adelaidetwin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We have lodged the PMV online a week ago and we are unable to find where we attach evidence of our relationship like photos and travel documents we shared.
> 
> Can someone please point me in the write direction.
> 
> Also I read somewhere that 2 people eg family members or friends need to attached letters of our relationship, is this true? I can't remember where I read it.
> 
> Thank u


Statutory declaration by a supporting witness
in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage
visa application

About this form
This form must be completed by a person who:
• knows the visa applicant and their partner or fiancé(e) and
the history of their relationship;
• is at least 18 years of age; and
• is an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/888.pdf


----------



## adelaidetwin

Thank you Council, you wouldn't know where to attach photos for my partner and I together on the online application?


----------



## council

adelaidetwin said:


> Thank you Council, you wouldn't know where to attach photos for my partner and I together on the online application?


Sorry, I did my initial application via paper and printed the photos.


----------



## adelaidetwin

no worries, thank you


----------



## jhaddie

adelaidetwin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We have lodged the PMV online a week ago and we are unable to find where we attach evidence of our relationship like photos and travel documents we shared.
> 
> Can someone please point me in the write direction.
> 
> Also I read somewhere that 2 people eg family members or friends need to attached letters of our relationship, is this true? I can't remember where I read it.
> 
> Thank u


hello...you may take a look at below for your reference:

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf


----------



## adelaidetwin

Thank you Jhaddie


----------



## jhaddie

Finally my visa has been granted. Received the notice yesterday...Thanks everyone for helping me out with all my queries. this forum is really a big help.

Applied: 03 Jun 2015, 
Applied From: Philippines, 
Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, 
Application: Online, 
Medicals: 04 Jun 2015, 
Police Checks: 03 Jun 2015, 
CO Assigned: 15 Sep 2015, 
Visa Granted: 11 Feb 2016, 
To: Australia, Arrival: 14 Feb 2016


----------



## council

jhaddie said:


> Visa Granted: 11 Feb 2016,
> To: Australia, Arrival: 14 Feb 2016


A great time to arrive.


----------



## Angelblue

hello jhaddie,
congrats to your grant!...


----------



## jhaddie

council said:


> A great time to arrive.


i know...just in time to celebrate with him.


----------



## jhaddie

Angelblue said:


> hello jhaddie,
> congrats to your grant!...


Thank you angelblue


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> Finally my visa has been granted.
> Applied: 03 Jun 2015,
> Visa Granted: 11 Feb 2016,


Congratulations


----------



## adelaidetwin

Congrats Jhaddie thats awesome


----------



## Ailiadis

Congrats Jhaddie, love hearing such great news ! All the best


----------



## faellamae

Hi Guys! Im just a new member here and i am so thankful for this thread as it has given me hopes for this grueling wait.

TV applied: Jan 2015
TV Grant: Feb 10 2015
Arrived Oz: March 16-Jun13 2015
PMV lodged: Nov 20 2015
Status: No contact from CO nor requests for Medical yet

Fiance and his parents came to visit last Jan26-feb11 and the separation after the time together is proving really difficult even more after knowing as of Jan 25 they are processing apps lodged by Sept 1 2015 only. We are still in the queue.

So we are looking into applying for TV before March ends through VFS. We are planning to ask for 12 mos hoping that if they dont give full 12 we might get 6mos.Most of our proof of relationship (WU receipts,letters,DHL receipts,Itineraries,bookings) were all sent with the PMV app (paper app)


1. are there people here who are going down this path too?
2.Will it be okay to just send conversations,picTures from the recent trip and a letter explaining most of the proof are with the PMV?
3.would i need a medical exam if we apply for a 12month TV? since I still dont have a HAP ID from the PMV?

Thanks you very much for taking time to read this post. Hoping for your help guys 
Anyone here going to SA?


----------



## adelaidetwin

Hi Faellamae,

My partner applied for the PMV at the end of January and last week she applied for a 6 month TV with the aim that she will arrive here in April, similar with what your doing. For our proof we used conversations from viber, photos and travel documents. I have no idea if you need a medicial exam for a 12 mth TV but my partner had it done last week as part of the the PMV requirements.

I am from SA


----------



## faellamae

adelaidetwin said:


> Hi Faellamae,
> 
> I have no idea if you need a medicial exam for a 12 mth TV but my partner had it done last week as part of the the PMV requirements.
> 
> I am from SA


really? so you got your HAP ID together with the acknowdlegement email? Btw, did you apply online or through mail?

We at Charles Sturt it's nice to know someone will be near we are at

also since im still a Junior Member i still cant PM right?


----------



## JandE

Medicals for 12 month visas may depend on your country.

I saw this earlier for Indonesia


> If you are applying for a temporary visa (such as a Visitor visa), you are not required to do a medical examination or x-ray, unless you:
> 
> are applying for a stay longer than 3 months in Australia, in a single visit
> Applying for an Australian visa - Before you apply


We did medicals for PMV before the VV application and got the full 12 month visa.

I know that many get 12 months but max 3 months per visit.


----------



## adelaidetwin

we applied online and i actually got my partner to handle most of it as I think she is alot better than i am at doing this sort of stuff

im not sure if you can PM maybe just keep on posting and they will upgrade ur memebrship



faellamae said:


> really? so you got your HAP ID together with the acknowdlegement email? Btw, did you apply online or through mail?
> 
> We at Charles Sturt it's nice to know someone will be near we are at
> 
> also since im still a Junior Member i still cant PM right?


----------



## adelaidetwin

maybe check your private messages



faellamae said:


> really? so you got your HAP ID together with the acknowdlegement email? Btw, did you apply online or through mail?
> 
> We at Charles Sturt it's nice to know someone will be near we are at
> 
> also since im still a Junior Member i still cant PM right?


----------



## faellamae

adelaidetwin said:


> maybe check your private messages


Yep I got your PM but I couldn't see any REPLY button lol yep That's what I thought too,since im just a new member still

Where in SA are you guys?

I see,maybe that's why you got your HAP ID fast while i still haven't got mine. im getting worried because most people on the thread either got theirs when the acknowledgement email was sent or just a month after. Anyways, just keeping a positive mind


----------



## adelaidetwin

I live in the eastern suburbs, 15 mins drive from the city
im 33yrs old and my partner is 25 yrs old


----------



## JandE

If you applied online you can probably get your HAP id immediately by clicking the medical button.


----------



## ellirea108

omg my visa got granted yesterday at around 1:35PM!  only found out now, at like 5:30AM Feb 16, since I forgot to check my email yesterday lol

just one day short of 8 months


----------



## JandE

ellirea108 said:


> omg my visa got granted yesterday at around 1:35PM!  only found out now, at like 5:30AM Feb 16, since I forgot to check my email yesterday lol
> 
> just one day short of 8 months


Congratulations. You applied 6 days before us. Waiting time is getting tense now.


----------



## ellirea108

JandE said:


> Congratulations. You applied 6 days before us. Waiting time is getting tense now.


Thanks, I'm sure you'll get your grant soon


----------



## JandE

ellirea108 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure you'll get your grant soon


You were right:

Just got this.... at 13:56 16 Feb 2016



> Thank you for your application for a Prospective Marriage (Temporary) visa made on 22 June 2015.
> 
> Circumstances applicable to grant a visa under Migration Regulation 300.411 states that an applicant must be outside Australia at time of grant. We note that you are currently in Australia on a visitor visa.
> 
> For your application to be finalised, please inform us of your expected departure date from Australia within 14 days of this letter.
> 
> Please note that failure to depart Australia within the validity of your health (20 August 2016) and character (17 August 2016) clearances may result in your repeating these requirements.


Now to sort out leaving Australia.. Hopefully not for long..


----------



## ellirea108

JandE said:


> You were right:
> 
> Just got this.... at 13:56 16 Feb 2016
> 
> Now to sort out leaving Australia.. Hopefully not for long..


That was quick lol. Guess they gathered up a bunch of applications and stamped them granted.


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> You were right:
> 
> Just got this.... at 13:56 16 Feb 2016
> 
> Now to sort out leaving Australia.. Hopefully not for long..


Congratulations! looks like Manila is still churning through the applications at pretty much the same rate as usual.


----------



## myaus

jhaddie said:


> Finally my visa has been granted. Received the notice yesterday...Thanks everyone for helping me out with all my queries. this forum is really a big help.
> 
> Applied: 03 Jun 2015,
> Applied From: Philippines,
> Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa,
> Application: Online,
> Medicals: 04 Jun 2015,
> Police Checks: 03 Jun 2015,
> CO Assigned: 15 Sep 2015,
> Visa Granted: 11 Feb 2016,
> To: Australia, Arrival: 14 Feb 2016


Welcome to Australia. Have fun


----------



## Shakerston

JandE said:


> We applied for a 12 month TV *after *applying for the PMV, and we got it.
> I expected it may be approved for only 6 months or less, but they gave the full 12.
> Apply for 12 and see what they give you. It can't hurt (can it ?)


Hey JandE. Don't you think your personal situation might have influenced the decision in your case. I see from your profile you were resident in Phils for 3 years. So a lot easier to prove a genuine relationship. I would be terrified of applying for a 12 mnth TV as I have only visited twice for a total of 4 weeks. When they refuse a TV application there is no appeal and they don't even tell you why. I know from personal experience.


----------



## Shakerston

ellirea108 said:


> omg my visa got granted yesterday at around 1:35PM!  only found out now, at like 5:30AM Feb 16, since I forgot to check my email yesterday lol
> just one day short of 8 months


Congrats, there is hope for us all


----------



## JandE

Shakerston said:


> Hey JandE. Don't you think your personal situation might have influenced the decision in your case. I see from your profile you were resident in Phils for 3 years. So a lot easier to prove a genuine relationship. I would be terrified of applying for a 12 mnth TV as I have only visited twice for a total of 4 weeks. When they refuse a TV application there is no appeal and they don't even tell you why. I know from personal experience.


I felt that applying for 12 months was worthwhile as the application does say:



> This visa generally allows stays of 3 or 6 months in Australia,
> although a stay of up to 12 months can be granted. However,
> the visa period is determined on a case by case basis and may
> be less than the period you requested


Based on that, if one applies for 12 months, they may grant 12 or may drop it to 3 months if they so determine. If they are going to deny it totally, then they are denying a 3 month visa too.

I feel that they gave the 12 months based on the PMV application already lodged. Quite a few others also get 12 months after lodging a PMV application.

The fact that I was on a tourist visa in the Philippines for so long, may have helped, maybe they took pity on us as I wanted to come home 
But I still had to prove the relationship, and it wasn't actually that easy.

When applying for 12 months, it isn't the same rules as a normal 3 month visit, we emphasise that we wish to be together, and that it isn't a normal holiday.

On a normal 3 month visa, without a PMV application done, if you push the relationship aspect, it is likely to be refused, unless done correctly.
I had done two previous ones, but just 3 months, based on not being in a full relationship.

Trying to work out how Immigration decide things can lead to headaches


----------



## Stevo77

Hi everyone, My fiancé from the Philippines has applied for PMV on the Aug 8th 2015 has been in Australia on a 12 month tourist visa with a maximum stay of 3 months at a time. She recently went home after a 3 month stint and yesterday received and email from the embassy

Thank you for your application for a Prospective Marriage (Temporary) visa made on 08 August 2015.



Circumstances applicable to grant a visa under Migration Regulation 300.411 states that an applicant must be outside Australia at time of grant. We note that you are currently in Australia on a visitor visa.

For your application to be finalised, please inform us of your expected departure date from Australia within 14 days of this letter. 

Please note that failure to depart Australia within the validity of your health and character clearances may result in your repeating these requirements.



Take note of the following validity of your clearances:

Health Clearance to expire on: 03 November 2016
Character Clearance to expire on: 04 August 2016


This is good news and earlier than we expected to get this letter.
I was wondering how long do they normally make a decision after receiving such a letter. I already booked a flight for her to visit me in Australia March 5 and return on May 29th before she received this email. If it takes longer than a couple of weeks then will have to change the flights to another day without knowing when a decision would be made and will cost extra money from the airlines to keep changing flight dates.

Any advice of approval timelines once getting this letter would be appreciated.


----------



## JandE

Have you advised them that she isnt in Auatralia now? You need to do that. ASAP


----------



## JandE

Stevo77 said:


> Any advice of approval timelines once getting this letter would be appreciated.


We are in a similar position. Need to leave Australia and come back to activate PMV but not sure how long to leave for.

Some have said 5-7 days, another got it the next day, but i read that one person waited 3 months? Not sure.

I emailed the CO and asked,but no reply yet...


----------



## ady90

@J&E - has she flown back yet? I saw someone who recently got the same email, flew back a few days later, and got the visa minutes after she emailed her boarding pass deets and passport stamp. Hopefully, yours wouldn't take long!


----------



## JandE

ady90 said:


> @J&E - has she flown back yet? I saw someone who recently got the same email, flew back a few days later, and got the visa minutes after she emailed her boarding pass deets and passport stamp. Hopefully, yours wouldn't take long!


Not yet.

We are trying to plan a trip for 5 days together, and she gets the PMV activated on the return.

But just concerned if it takes longer than 5 days.


----------



## Stevo77

Well yes she let them know she was in the Philippines. She has emailed them about her situation and see what advice they give.


----------



## JandE

Stevo77 said:


> Well yes she let them know she was in the Philippines. She has emailed them about her situation and see what advice they give.


It will be interesting to see what they say, to both her and us.

We had 14 days to decide a flight date, and tell them. We may have to do a one way trip first and wait, if they can't give an idea of how long to be away.


----------



## Stevo77

I guess for us it wouldn't be such an issue if we didn't have flights already booked. Had them booked for her next 3 month stint. But we will wait to see what they say. The airline said need to be changed at least 2 days before. But would need to reschedule for a date. plus $150 and flight cost differences. But hopefully won't need to do that. Let us know if you get any response from immigration.


----------



## faellamae

hi guys! in the event of being in Australia on a tourist visa after lodging a PMV and then getting an email requesting for the medicals for the PMV, is it okay to do them in Australia or one has to go back to Philippines to do the medical check?


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can complete the medical check in any country, as long as it's done through an approved panel doctor. If you're in Australia, the medicals must be done through Bupa.


----------



## Tala

Visa granted!


----------



## Ailiadis

Tala said:


> Visa granted!


Congratulations Tala!!!

How long was your wait time?


----------



## Stevo77

*Visa granted*

My fiance got her PMV granted today. She applied 8 August 2015 and got granted 22nd Feb 2016. So about 6 and half months. Very happy about the grant.


----------



## aussiesteve

Stevo77 said:


> My fiance got her PMV granted today. She applied 8 August 2015 and got granted 22nd Feb 2016. So about 6 and half months. Very happy about the grant.


Congratulations looks like Manila is speeding up!


----------



## JandE

Stevo77 said:


> I guess for us it wouldn't be such an issue if we didn't have flights already booked. Had them booked for her next 3 month stint. But we will wait to see what they say. The airline said need to be changed at least 2 days before. But would need to reschedule for a date. plus $150 and flight cost differences. But hopefully won't need to do that. Let us know if you get any response from immigration.


All we got from our request for an idea of time to be away was this:



> _As soon as we have information that the applicant is outside Australia, we will endeavour to finalise this application_.


We have booked a 7 day trip in March, and will see what happens.


----------



## ady90

Stevo77 said:


> My fiance got her PMV granted today. She applied 8 August 2015 and got granted 22nd Feb 2016. So about 6 and half months. Very happy about the grant.


That's awesome! Congrats! Did you receive any emails from them prior to the grant (aside from the one telling you to leave aus) or no correspondence at all? Did you send any follow up emails?


----------



## Stevo77

In January she got an email from immigration asking for Cenomar certificate. Then the other day the email was about letting them know when she was out of Australia. Then she replied saying she was out and saying about our situation with the plane tickets already purchased and asking for advice of how long it was going to be. Then today she got the grant.


----------



## JandE

Stevo77 said:


> In January she got an email from immigration asking for Cenomar certificate. Then the other day the email was about letting them know when she was out of Australia. Then she replied saying she was out and saying about our situation with the plane tickets already purchased and asking for advice of how long it was going to be. Then today she got the grant.


How long was it between telling them she was out of the country and getting the grant notification?


----------



## Stevo77

She got the email about letting them know when she is out of Australia last Wednesday and she replied back that day. Then on Monday she got the grant notice. So it wasn't long at all. 

Are you going back to the Philippines in your 7 days off? My fiance needs to get the CFO stamp in her passport after the course she did.


----------



## JandE

Stevo77 said:


> She got the email about letting them know when she is out of Australia last Wednesday and she replied back that day. Then on Monday she got the grant notice. So it wasn't long at all.
> 
> Are you going back to the Philippines in your 7 days off? My fiance needs to get the CFO stamp in her passport after the course she did.


We booked a 7 day trip to Vanuatu (flight not cruise) for both of us. Hope it's enough


----------



## zombie

Hello all, first time poster here. Here's my situation.

I'm an Australian living in Australia and my girlfriend of 8 months is a Flipino who works as a flight attendant. She's based overseas - we are having a long distance relationship. I would like her to live with me in a de facto relationship but the issue is - how do we prove co-habitation if we live seperately? I know there's a 12 month minimum length for relationships but I just want to start the ball rolling. The plan is for her to move in with me eventually when we leaves her job as flight attendant. She has visited here a number of times (via tourist visa) and we have done holidays together.

I can't move in with her overseas as I have family commitments here (kids). Obviously she can't move in with me without a visa. So kind of a catch 22. Has anyone been in this situation before? We may eventually get married but it won't be for a few more years as I prefer to be in a defacto relationship at the moment. Please advise, thanks.


----------



## ady90

It sounds impossible. You can't prove cohabitation if you're not cohabiting. Her job also won't help in providing proof -- they'd know she's overseas most of the time. They'd look at the times she's been in Australia and they would not add up.


----------



## JandE

A PMV may be an option. An expert opinion may be needed.


----------



## aussiesteve

From what you said so far you have no hope. It would be best you consult with a Registered Migration Agent to see if they can suggest a stratergy


----------



## CCMS

aussiesteve said:


> From what you said so far you have no hope. It would be best you consult with a Registered Migration Agent to see if they can suggest a stratergy


Steve is right. You need to take a long- term view and develop a proper strategy.

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## zombie

Thanks for the reply. It's heartbreaking but pretty much what I expected.

Might have to consider breaking up now that I found out how much the visa cost. $7k - that's ridiculous! She's not going to be happy, nor am I.

I pay my taxes here! Only recently returned to work after being made redundant, so not am in the position to pay that insane fee as I'm now on a reduced income, less than what I earned 8 years ago! This is what the govt does best - breaking up geniune relationships at the expense of their incompetent budgeting and inexcusable 457 visas etc. Sigh.


----------



## Nytshade77

zombie said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's heartbreaking but pretty much what I expected.
> 
> Might have to consider breaking up now that I found out how much the visa cost. $7k - that's ridiculous! She's not going to be happy, nor am I.
> 
> I pay my taxes here! Only recently returned to work after being made redundant, so not am in the position to pay that insane fee as I'm now on a reduced income, less than what I earned 8 years ago! This is what the govt does best - breaking up geniune relationships at the expense of their incompetent budgeting and inexcusable 457 visas etc. Sigh.


Thats very true. I feel you. Did you get my msg though?


----------



## zombie

Nytshade77 said:


> Thats very true. I feel you. Did you get my msg though?


Yes I did, but don't think that will work thou. They are pretty hard to get.


----------



## Nytshade77

You should consult a migration agent to see all avenues. Im pretty sure they can help you. Mark in here is really good


----------



## Ailiadis

*PMV Granted*

Hi everyone,

Incredible news!

My fiance's Prospective Marriage Visa was granted today 

Thank you so much for all your help.

My Timeline:

Visa submitted: *July 21, 2015*

Case officer first contact & request for Medical, CENOMAR, NBI Police Clearance: *25 November, 2015*

Notified department of document submission: *13 December, 2015*

Visa granted: *24 February, 2016*

*Only 7 months waiting time !*

Thanks again for everything and best of luck to all applicants 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## JandE

They seem to be catching up from Christmas and knocking them out fast right now.


----------



## Cameron16

Hi all, 
Bit of a long term lurker as I've been looking to process my Fiance and Imy Prospective Marriage visa. 
I have recently lodged and I just wanted to verify the documents that I have uploaded are correct. Is there a list somewhere I could reference to? 
Just to give a basic background of my Fiance and I, 
We met in 2014. I've travelled to cebu and we stayed together for a month. I returned to work and decided I wanted to try and get a visitor visa with her. 
We were approved in December, and She came over in Late January. She originally recieved 3 months, without the no extension rule. So we decided that we would try to get the 12 months. We got approved for that. We had travelled to and from Philippines on multiple occasions. She really fit in. We got engaged in Feb of 2015. She recently went back to the philippines and I returned to work. We have applied and I believe that we have a good amount of travel/living together and basis to apply for this visa. 
Sorry for the wall of text, I just thought it might be good to give context. It's a large fee, but if we are together for good, It'll be worthit anyways. How can you put a cost on it?  

Thanks all


----------



## JandE

Cameron16 said:


> Hi all,
> Bit of a long term lurker as I've been looking to process my Fiance and Imy Prospective Marriage visa.
> I have recently lodged and I just wanted to verify the documents that I have uploaded are correct. Is there a list somewhere I could reference to?


The important thing is you have submitted enough to prove a relationship.

The compulsory things like NBI clearance, NOIM etc will be asked for (hopefully) if you forget them.


----------



## ady90

I just want to put this here for future backreaders 

My PMV has been granted March 16, 2016. We lodged September 30, 2015. It took only 5 months and 16 days. We lodged a "sort of a" complete app. The Cenomar, NBI Clearance, NOIM, and medical exam were submitted even before a CO contacted us. My IMMI account didn't change from "Application Received" until the grant. Now it says "Finalised".

Just a bit of history: Our relationship started online five years ago, and over the course of our relationship, we met four times. There are no children in the application. We met each other's families and we have plenty of mutual friends who attested to our relationship.

If anyone has any questions, don't hesitate to message us. We'd love to help!


----------



## JandE

ady90 said:


> I just want to put this here for future backreaders
> 
> My PMV has been granted March 16, 2016. We lodged September 30, 2015. It took only 5 months and 16 days. We lodged a "sort of a" complete app. The Cenomar, NBI Clearance, NOIM, and medical exam were submitted even before a CO contacted us. My IMMI account didn't change from "Application Received" until the grant. Now it says "Finalised".
> 
> Just a bit of history: Our relationship started online five years ago, and over the course of our relationship, we met four times. There are no children in the application. We met each other's families and we have plenty of mutual friends who attested to our relationship.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, don't hesitate to message us. We'd love to help!


That's a very fast one.

Ours would have been 8 months if we didn't need to leave Australia to finalise it. 
We've known each other 2 years now, and been living together for 18 months.

I can't see any logic in the time frames at times.


----------



## mnms

*Form 80*

Hi everyone, my Filipina fiance and I have been researching and gathering documents for the PMV visa for a while now; including browsing these forums which has been very helpful!

I was just wondering if any of the recent visa grants included form 80 with their application and if they did if that was because their CO had requested for it or was it because its best to include it anyway?

We will probably end up filling it out anyway just to be safe; we are hoping that by having all the required documents upfront the processing time will be shorter.


----------



## soontowed

Hi guys, is anyone interested in working with the kids, my company is in need of assistant at the ff state, Northern beaches, Wentworth Sydney, Ponoma Sunshine Coast QLD, Morphett Vale Adelaide, MT Barker SA. KIRRIBIL NSW, Northern Suburbs Sydney and NSW central coast.. Qualification are atleast Certificate 3 in Child care, or enrollment form showing that he/ she was enrolled in the course, First Aid HLTAID004.. It is a balance worked and family, Mon to fri, with or without experience, no criminal conviction or child related dispute. I know how hard it is to look for a job at the moment, so here it is, why not try while deciding what kind of oppurtunity are you looking for. Pm me and I will give you details


----------



## JandE

mnms said:


> Hi everyone, my Filipina fiance and I have been researching and gathering documents for the PMV visa for a while now; including browsing these forums which has been very helpful!
> 
> I was just wondering if any of the recent visa grants included form 80 with their application and if they did if that was because their CO had requested for it or was it because its best to include it anyway?
> 
> We will probably end up filling it out anyway just to be safe; we are hoping that by having all the required documents upfront the processing time will be shorter.


I did the Form 80 with the PMV application, without being asked.


----------



## Ricoy23

Hi guys,

Seeing those 8 months, 5 months PMV granted gives me high hopes about our future application. 
My Fiance (Filipina) and I (we are both 24 years old) met online 2 years ago, me being a resident in Australia and her currently working that time in Saudi Arabia. Her contract finished March 2016 and we saw each other for the first time last 26th March in the Philippines. I just came back in Australia and plan to bring her with me here for good. I already gathered most of the required documents (as per document checklist), the NBI, CENOMAR and all her credentials, including a Police certificate from Saudi Arabia before she left.The only thing left is our sworn affidavit. Looking at our history; 

1. Do you guys recommend do-it yourself applications online?
2. Can I get her a tourist visa while waiting for the application?

I already missed her and want to start our lives here in Australia together.


----------



## JandE

Ricoy23 said:


> 1. Do you guys recommend do-it yourself applications online?
> 2. Can I get her a tourist visa while waiting for the application?
> 
> I already missed her and want to start our lives here in Australia together.


I applied for a 12 month Visitor Visa, *after* we did the PMV application, and *after* the medicals.

We needed the time to plan the wedding in Australia, as I didn't want to do it alone.

We got the full 12 months.


----------



## Ricoy23

JandE said:


> I applied for a 12 month Visitor Visa, *after* we did the PMV application, and *after* the medicals.
> 
> We needed the time to plan the wedding in Australia, as I didn't want to do it alone.
> 
> We got the full 12 months.


Hi JandE,

Your post around the forum has been very helpful as it has given me some ideas on what to do and expect. That said, I am relieve to know I can get her here while waiting for her visa. Few more questions;

1. Did you apply online, can we apply online?
2. Do we need to certify copy her form 47sp, and form 80? She is gonna fill it up there in the Philippines and send it to me via mail.
3. When you applied for her tourist visa, did she show an incentive and authority to return to the Philippines requirement (e.g letter from employer stating her intention to return to her job).

Thanks and I appreciated the response.


----------



## JandE

Ricoy23 said:


> Hi JandE,
> 
> Your post around the forum has been very helpful as it has given me some ideas on what to do and expect. That said, I am relieve to know I can get her here while waiting for her visa. Few more questions;
> 
> 1. Did you apply online, can we apply online?
> 2. Do we need to certify copy her form 47sp, and form 80? She is gonna fill it up there in the Philippines and send it to me via mail.
> 3. When you applied for her tourist visa, did she show an incentive and authority to return to the Philippines requirement (e.g letter from employer stating her intention to return to her job).
> 
> Thanks and I appreciated the response.


1: Many people can and do apply themselves. Some should not, it depends on your ability. I did ours, but i've been filling in forms all my life for work.
2: I think I did it all online... But I can't recall exactly now. But I had nothing certified. I do remember that.
3: She had no job and no incentive to return.

Although we can all apply, not everyone gets a Visitor Visa. I think that most do though.


----------



## Sakura88

*Hi there*



bemmy.x said:


> Hi do anyone know what kind of documents and evidence do i need to collect after the applicant's visa is granted? He applied for partner visa defacto subclass 309/100. So right now he is on temporary visa then after 2 years he should be granted a permanent visa depending on the evidence of our relationship.
> Much appreciated.
> Thank you.


I know this is old but I'm hoping I'd get a reply from you. I am also from the Philippines, was married before and separated. We've already lodged our partner visa application based on de facto. I would just like to know how did your partner go with his CFO seminar as he is still married in the Philippines? Thanks


----------



## Sakura88

Hello everyone. We have applied for a partner visa based on de facto last September 2015 in Manila. Done with the medical exam and PCC. Last march 1, 2016 we got an email from the embassy asking for NBI explanation and CENOMAR. I am currently here in oz. I am separated from my ex-husband. We have provided a statutory declaration from him stating that we have been separated. I would like to know if someone with the same situation had a problem doing CFO seminar and what are the requirements? Thanks


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi Sakura88,

Were you asked to attend CFO seminar under de facto basis? Thought that's for PMV. I can be wrong but please correct me if im wrong



Sakura88 said:


> Hello everyone. We have applied for a partner visa based on de facto last September 2015 in Manila. Done with the medical exam and PCC. Last march 1, 2016 we got an email from the embassy asking for NBI explanation and CENOMAR. I am currently here in oz. I am separated from my ex-husband. We have provided a statutory declaration from him stating that we have been separated. I would like to know if someone with the same situation had a problem doing CFO seminar and what are the requirements? Thanks


----------



## Sakura88

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Sakura88,
> 
> Were you asked to attend CFO seminar under de facto basis? Thought that's for PMV. I can be wrong but please correct me if im wrong


Hi nytshade77. I wasn't asked to attend but I've read somewhere that all partners/spouses of australian citizens are required to. I hope someone can confirm that.


----------



## Sakura88

zombie said:


> Hello all, first time poster here. Here's my situation.
> 
> I'm an Australian living in Australia and my girlfriend of 8 months is a Flipino who works as a flight attendant. She's based overseas - we are having a long distance relationship. I would like her to live with me in a de facto relationship but the issue is - how do we prove co-habitation if we live seperately? I know there's a 12 month minimum length for relationships but I just want to start the ball rolling. The plan is for her to move in with me eventually when we leaves her job as flight attendant. She has visited here a number of times (via tourist visa) and we have done holidays together.
> 
> I can't move in with her overseas as I have family commitments here (kids). Obviously she can't move in with me without a visa. So kind of a catch 22. Has anyone been in this situation before? We may eventually get married but it won't be for a few more years as I prefer to be in a defacto relationship at the moment. Please advise, thanks.


Hi zombie. We've lodged a partner visa application last year. Before applying we have accumulated more than 12 months of living together. It wasn't for a full year as I have commitments in the Philippines and he's got work commitments in oz. What we've done was I've travelled to oz for a couple of times with a maximum stay of 3 months and he's also travelled to the Philippines. We couldn't stand to be apart and that was the only option we got. There were months of separation, maybe 3 months was the longest. We've explained that in our statements. I suggest you gather every evidence that you can, including receipts of hotel bookings, airline tickets, etc. basically anything that will prove that you're committed to each other and sharing a life together. All the best.


----------



## JandE

Sakura88 said:


> Hi nytshade77. I wasn't asked to attend but I've read somewhere that all partners/spouses of australian citizens are required to. I hope someone can confirm that.


It is required that a Filipino travelling overseas *using a partner visa* needs the CFO Certificate and registration sticker.

No sticker = No Travel.


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi JandE,

Thanks for that. I am in oz on travel visa and I havent been asked which I am hoping not to cuz I ve read how pain it was for those who have gone through.

Any experience from fellow filo would help guys. Thanks!



JandE said:


> It is required that a Filipino travelling overseas *using a partner visa* needs the CFO Certificate and registration sticker.
> 
> No sticker = No Travel.


----------



## JandE

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi JandE,
> 
> Thanks for that. I am in oz on travel visa and I havent been asked which I am hoping not to cuz I ve read how pain it was for those who have gone through.
> 
> Any experience from fellow filo would help guys. Thanks!


My Fiancee was also in Aus on Tourist Visa until the PMV was granted, she had to leave Australia for the PMV to be in effect.

If she had returned to the Philippines, she would have needed to get the CFO to leave again. (_She really didn't fancy doing that_)
However, we did a one week trip to Vanuatu instead, and then returned to Australia, thereby avoiding the CFO.

However, if she still returns to the Philippines on a Philippines passport, and still using a partner visa, she will still need the CFO to leave again.


----------



## Sakura88

Hi guys! Just an update. We got the email yesterday requiring me to go back to the Philippines for the partner visa grant. So over the moon! Goodluck to those of you who are waiting.


----------



## Sakura88

Lodgement date Sep 30, 2015
Offshore
Paper application
Medical exams Oct 2015
Requested for cenomar and nbi March 1
submitted additional docs March 8
Received email for the visa grant May 6 2016

Manila office is really on time in processing visas. We really appreciate it.


----------



## JandE

Sakura88 said:


> Hi guys! Just an update. We got the email yesterday requiring me to go back to the Philippines for the partner visa grant. So over the moon! Goodluck to those of you who are waiting.


Did they actually specify that you need to go back to "the Philippines" or just go offshore?

Remember, if going back to Philippines, a CFO Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar, is normally needed to leave the Philippines again.


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi Sakura & JandE,

Im curious about that, was it specified to go back to PH or just go offshore? Also were you immediately asked to go back or were you given a period of time to go back?

Please advise also anyone. Thank you!



JandE said:


> Did they actually specify that you need to go back to "the Philippines" or just go offshore?
> 
> Remember, if going back to Philippines, a CFO Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar, is normally needed to leave the Philippines again.


----------



## JandE

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Sakura & JandE,
> 
> Im curious about that, was it specified to go back to PH or just go offshore? Also were you immediately asked to go back or were you given a period of time to go back?
> 
> Please advise also anyone. Thank you!


We were told to leave in plenty of time before medicals expired, in about 6 months time, or they would have to be done again.

It was not specified to go to the Philippines. We went to Vanuatu and back. No visa needed there.


----------



## taytay

JandE said:


> It is required that a Filipino travelling overseas *using a partner visa* needs the CFO Certificate and registration sticker.
> 
> No sticker = No Travel.


While the requirement for CFO sticker is included on visa grant notices, this statement is not entirely true. My partner and I have exited Phils three times without CFO sticker. Twice she had a copy of class 309 visa grant notice and the last time no document at all. We both got questioned extensively when going through immigration but in the end they let her through.

Maybe it was because we were traveling together that they were lenient. We also had matching visas to several other countries which proved our history of traveling together.

We will get the CFO sticker on our next trip to avoid the third degree from immigration officers.


----------



## taytay

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Sakura & JandE,
> 
> Im curious about that, was it specified to go back to PH or just go offshore? Also were you immediately asked to go back or were you given a period of time to go back?
> 
> Please advise also anyone. Thank you!


Just need to go offshore. Most south east asian countries have no PH visa requirements. Indonesia probably cheapest option with so many flights to Bali.

My partners 309 visa gave her 6 months from grant date to exit and re enter or the visa will be cancelled.


----------



## JandE

taytay said:


> While the requirement for CFO sticker is included on visa grant notices, this statement is not entirely true. My partner and I have exited Phils three times without CFO sticker. Twice she had a copy of class 300 visa grant notice and the last time no document at all. We both got questioned extensively when going through immigration but in the end they let her through.
> 
> Maybe it was because we were traveling together that they were lenient. We also had matching visas to several other countries which proved our history of traveling together.
> 
> We will get the CFO sticker on our next trip to avoid the third degree from immigration officers.


Mine has also left 3 times without a CFO sticker. Once being on a 300 PMV.
But not on a partner visa, which is often on a one way ticket.

A 300 is not classed as a partner visa.

However a few times the Manila officers get it wrong and offload a 300 holder incorrectly.

But then the 300 holder finds they cant even get a CFO sticker as they need to show the CFO a partner visa to get it.


----------



## taytay

JandE said:


> Mine has also left 3 times without a CFO sticker. Once being on a 300 PMV.
> But not on a partner visa, which is often on a one way ticket.
> 
> A 300 is not classed as a partner visa.
> 
> However a few times the Manila officers get it wrong and offload a 300 holder incorrectly.
> 
> But then the 300 holder finds they cant even get a CFO sticker as they need to show the CFO a partner visa to get it.


Sorry, should be 309. Just edited


----------



## JandE

taytay said:


> Sorry, should be 309. Just edited


That confirms how easy the Philippine immigration officers make mistakes.

They stop some that they shouldn't and allow some to leave that they should stop.

Bottom line though. Try to follow their rules to avoid problems with them.

One Manila airport officer once told a visitor visa holder she needed a CFO!!! 
The CFO then told her she needed a Partner Visa to apply for the CFO.

Round in circles....


----------



## JandE

I think i just made a mistake too.

A 300 PMV holder does need a CFO sticker too.

I've been getting our visas confused this morning.. I need another coffee


----------



## taytay

JandE said:


> That confirms how easy the Philippine immigration officers make mistakes.
> 
> They stop some that they shouldn't and allow some to leave that they should stop.
> 
> Bottom line though. Try to follow their rules to avoid problems with them.
> 
> One Manila airport officer once told a visitor visa holder she needed a CFO!!!
> The CFO then told her she needed a Partner Visa to apply for the CFO.
> 
> Round in circles....


So true, last visit I was told at airport I needed to pay travel tax. I questioned this as I'm oz citizen. Yes you must pay he insisted. Join this queue. Saw the sign Cash Only on the window. Exit the terminal to go to ATM for cash then back to window to be told I didn't need to pay travel tax, just airport terminal fee. Frustrating but all part of the Manila experience.

Yes you are correct, best to get the CFO and avoid hassles


----------



## JandE

taytay said:


> So true, last visit I was told at airport I needed to pay travel tax. I questioned this as I'm oz citizen. Yes you must pay he insisted. Join this queue. Saw the sign Cash Only on the window. Exit the terminal to go to ATM for cash then back to window to be told I didn't need to pay travel tax, just airport terminal fee. Frustrating but all part of the Manila experience.
> 
> Yes you are correct, best to get the CFO and avoid hassles


That exact same thing happened to me too, on my last exit.

The Manila Experience... yes.

The stories i have on the Philippines ECC, the ACR card, visa renewals, etc... (_but not relevant for this forum_)


----------



## Sakura88

JandE said:


> Did they actually specify that you need to go back to "the Philippines" or just go offshore?
> 
> Remember, if going back to Philippines, a CFO Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar, is normally needed to leave the Philippines again.


Just go offshore.


----------



## Sakura88

Guys, do you think I'll have a problem to get the cfo sticker? I am still married to a filipino but has been separated for years. I am in a de facto relationship with an australian citizen and we have applied for a partner visa based on de facto. Anyone here thats in the same situation? I hope someone can answer. Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve

Sakura88 said:


> Guys, do you think I'll have a problem to get the cfo sticker? I am still married to a filipino but has been separated for years. I am in a de facto relationship with an australian citizen and we have applied for a partner visa based on de facto. Anyone here thats in the same situation? I hope someone can answer. Thanks.


Dont even try to get a CFO sticker as you are still legally married and the CFO office have been known to get quite belligerent and threaten people with prosecution ( though I beleive only your husband could instigate a prosecution)
The easiest way is to go some place like Bali, get your visa issued ,then wait until you have an Australian passport before you go back to the Philippines.


----------



## Sakura88

aussiesteve said:


> Dont even try to get a CFO sticker as you are still legally married and the CFO office have been known to get quite belligerent and threaten people with prosecution ( though I beleive only your husband could instigate a prosecution)
> The easiest way is to go some place like Bali, get your visa issued ,then wait until you have an Australian passport before you go back to the Philippines.


Thanks for your reply aussiesteve. The thing is, we have to go to the philippines coz we have to get the kids. I have a statutory declaration from my ex stating that we are separated. Dunno what else to do. im really worried now.


----------



## aussiesteve

Sakura88 said:


> Thanks for your reply aussiesteve. The thing is, we have to go to the philippines coz we have to get the kids. I have a statutory declaration from my ex stating that we are separated. Dunno what else to do. im really worried now.


Maybe it would be best to get some legal advice in the Philippines. You dont want to find youself stuck!
Manila airport immigration is out of control and totally unpredictable.
2 weeks ago my wife and I were accused of ovestaying our visa, we told them it was impossible as we had arrived at then end of March and were given 12 month Balikbyan visas, turns out the idiot was looking at the wrong stamp in the passport, which proved there is no centralised computer records.


----------



## Sakura88

Thanks aussiesteve. im really hoping i can still get it. I hope someone with the same situation can post their experience.


----------



## JandE

Sakura88 said:


> Thanks for your reply aussiesteve. The thing is, we have to go to the philippines coz we have to get the kids. I have a statutory declaration from my ex stating that we are separated. Dunno what else to do. im really worried now.


You and the kids go on a family holiday to Bali or anywhere else, where no visa is needed.

No CFO needed if you don't use a partner visa to leave. They may expect you to have return tickets though.

Then fly from Bali to Australia.


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> You and the kids go on a family holiday to Bali or anywhere else, where no visa is needed.
> 
> No CFO needed if you don't use a partner visa to leave. They may expect you to have return tickets though.
> 
> Then fly from Bali to Australia.


Good thinking JandE ! Cebu pacfic have very cheap flights.


----------



## Nytshade77

I am curious to find out, Sakura88 we are on the same boat so if anyone could advise please 

Thank you!



Sakura88 said:


> Guys, do you think I'll have a problem to get the cfo sticker? I am still married to a filipino but has been separated for years. I am in a de facto relationship with an australian citizen and we have applied for a partner visa based on de facto. Anyone here thats in the same situation? I hope someone can answer. Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve

Nytshade77 said:


> I am curious to find out, Sakura88 we are on the same boat so if anyone could advise please
> 
> Thank you!


I think JandE's advice of flying out via another country that does not require a visa is a very viable option.
Singapore, Indonesia (Bali), and Hong Kong not only don't require a visa for Philippine citizens they can all be reached cheaply from the Philippines and have similar cheap flights to Australia.


----------



## Sakura88

Thanks for your replies aussiesteve and JandE.


----------



## JandE

Also remember, the CFO may be needed at any point in the future, if flying out of the Philippines on a Partner Visa. It is not just on the first flight. 
My wife doesn't want to go back until she gets an Australian passport. And that's just to avoid the CFO queues, and the 'stupidity' of that system


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

JandE said:


> My wife doesn't want to go back until she gets an Australian passport. And that's just to avoid the CFO queues, and the 'stupidity' of that system


My wife didn't even get asked when we flew out of Cebu a couple weeks ago, but her passport is in her married name.

Also the sticker is in her old passport, not the new one and the CFO won't change it over, you only get given one sticker.


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> My wife didn't even get asked when we flew out of Cebu a couple weeks ago, but her passport is in her married name.
> 
> Also the sticker is in her old passport, not the new one and the CFO won't change it over, you only get given one sticker.


What visa did she show at Cebu ? Presumably flying to Australia?

One thing with the Philippines is that you never know for sure how the individual will interpret each law.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

JandE said:


> What visa did she show at Cebu ? Presumably flying to Australia?.


She didn't show anything at Immigration, just her departure card saying she lived in Australia and her passport - we were flying to Singapore.

The immigration officer didn't even say anything - just stamped our passports.

Only issue we had was when we arrived in Singapore on the way to Cebu, we had to clear immigration as we were changing from Qantas to Cebu Pacific , the immigration officer was concerned that my wife didn't have a departure stamp from Australia in her passport, but I told him that we had both used the new automatic gates in Melbourne.


----------



## JandE

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> - we were flying to Singapore.
> 
> The immigration officer didn't even say anything - just stamped our passports.


Visa free to Singapore. That's one of the easy ways out to avoid CFO etc. Then fly on to the final destination.


----------



## mhargz

Hello everyone. WOuld like to ask anyone with the same situation. Am not annuled yet and planning to apply for a partner visa under de facto. I dont know the where about of my ex-husband now. Can I make a sole statutory declaration stating that Ive been long separated with my husband in the philippines. And also my partner now is also separated from his wife. We ask the ex wife id she could make a stat dec that they are separated but we dont think that she is going to make one we just try. Maybe my partner will end up also making a sole stat dec bout the separation. Is it possible? Thanks you and hope someone can give us some advice.


----------



## Sakura88

Hi all. We are now living here in Australia together with the kids. We are so happy that we wont be apart anymore. To those of you who are waiting, never stop believing and just be patient. Big thanks to this website and to those who helped me with all my queries. 
My timeline is:

Country of lodgement: philippines
Mode: paper application
Agent: no
Visa type: Partner visa 309 based on de facto
Case: complicated(still married & with kids)
Lodgement date: September 2015
Medicals and PCC: October 2015
Request for Certificate of no marriage and NBI clearance: March 2016
Submitted these requirements a week after request
Received email requesting to inform the immigration about departure date coz I was in Australia on a touris visa : May 2016
Arrived in the philippines : May 2016
After 5 working days we got the grant notice

It took 7 months in total. 

We also didnt have any problems getting the cfo sticker. It was quick and the employees were very nice.


----------



## Sakura88

mhargz said:


> Hello everyone. WOuld like to ask anyone with the same situation. Am not annuled yet and planning to apply for a partner visa under de facto. I dont know the where about of my ex-husband now. Can I make a sole statutory declaration stating that Ive been long separated with my husband in the philippines. And also my partner now is also separated from his wife. We ask the ex wife id she could make a stat dec that they are separated but we dont think that she is going to make one we just try. Maybe my partner will end up also making a sole stat dec bout the separation. Is it possible? Thanks you and hope someone can give us some advice.


Hi Mhargz,

I wasnt annulled when I applied for a partner visa but I was able to provide the immigration with statutory declaration from my ex about the separation. I guess they will require you to file for legal separation or annulment. If it is needed, they will ask you to do so.


----------



## ausharrold

Sakura88 said:


> Hi all. We are now living here in Australia together with the kids. We are so happy that we wont be apart anymore. To those of you who are waiting, never stop believing and just be patient. Big thanks to this website and to those who helped me with all my queries.
> My timeline is:
> 
> Country of lodgement: philippines
> Mode: paper application
> Agent: no
> Visa type: Partner visa 309 based on de facto
> Case: complicated(still married & with kids)
> Lodgement date: September 2015
> Medicals and PCC: October 2015
> Request for Certificate of no marriage and NBI clearance: March 2016
> .


You said that you have a certificate of no marriage, and you also say that you are still married and applying for de facto.

I thought the Certificate of no marriage was only for someone who is not married.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## council

A bridal and groom check is a document to verify if an applicant has never been married or whether an applicant's marriage has been entered into the National Statistics Office (NSO) data base. 

Should there be no records of a marriage; the request will result to a Certificate of No Marriage (CENOMAR). 

Should the record of the applicant's marriage be found at the National Indices of Marriage of the NSO, the request will result to an Advisory on Marriage (AOM), or what is more commonly known as the Certificate of Marriage (CEMAR).


----------



## ausharrold

Sakura88 said:


> Hi Mhargz,
> 
> I wasnt annulled when I applied for a partner visa but I was able to provide the immigration with statutory declaration from my ex about the separation. I guess they will require you to file for legal separation or annulment. If it is needed, they will ask you to do so.


In Australia it is still considered a de facto relationship if you, or both are still married to someone else. You must show that your de facto relationship is to the exclusion of all others.

If you both go back to the Philippines and travel together as de facto, then you could get into trouble, if the person who you are married to wants to make a complaint.
Cheers

Harry


----------



## council

ausharrold said:


> You said that you have a certificate of no marriage, and you also say that you are still married and applying for de facto.
> 
> I thought the Certificate of no marriage was only for someone who is not married.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Harry


I was also requested to apply for a CENOMAR (even though I was already married).

According to the embassy email I received when I inquired:

A bridal and groom check is a document to verify if an applicant has never been married or whether an applicant's marriage has been entered into the National Statistics Office (NSO) data base.

Should there be no records of a marriage; the request will result to a
Certificate of No Marriage (CENOMAR).

Should the record of the applicant's marriage be found at the National Indices of Marriage of the NSO, the request will result to an Advisory on Marriage (AOM), or what is more commonly known as the Certificate of Marriage (CEMAR).


----------



## Sakura88

I got confused when they asked me to submit this since I am still married and I have informed the Embassy about this. But when I read the specific request it became clear to me that they just wanted to confirm and provide an AOM result.This was the request from the Embassy:

Bridal check: Certificate of No Marriage (CENOMAR) for the applicant from the NSO. For applicants who have/may have previously been married, selecting the CENOMAR option will yield an advisory on marriage (AOM) result. (Please refer to the NSO website at https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current procedures on how to apply for documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using the prescribed procedure.)


----------



## Sakura88

Council, thanks for making it clear too.


----------



## Jazzy27

Sakura88 said:


> Hi all. We are now living here in Australia together with the kids. We are so happy that we wont be apart anymore. To those of you who are waiting, never stop believing and just be patient. Big thanks to this website and to those who helped me with all my queries.
> My timeline is:
> 
> Country of lodgement: philippines
> Mode: paper application
> Agent: no
> Visa type: Partner visa 309 based on de facto
> Case: complicated(still married & with kids)
> Lodgement date: September 2015
> Medicals and PCC: October 2015
> Request for Certificate of no marriage and NBI clearance: March 2016
> Submitted these requirements a week after request
> Received email requesting to inform the immigration about departure date coz I was in Australia on a touris visa : May 2016
> Arrived in the philippines : May 2016
> After 5 working days we got the grant notice
> 
> It took 7 months in total.
> 
> We also didnt have any problems getting the cfo sticker. It was quick and the employees were very nice.


Hi Sakura88,
Me and my partner are planning to apply for de facto visa. He is still married and not yet annulled. We don't know how to start our application. 
The Company HR of where he is working told him that he should file an annulment first before we could start and process our visas. Anyone could help us how we can start and what is the right thing to do for us to apply this de facto visa without the annullment papers? Thank you and God bless


----------



## littleG

Hello, 

I just recently registered on this forum - hoping that someone and anyone can shed some light to my recent dilemma. haha

I am not too bothered about waiting for 9 to 12 months as what they said it will be. However, I was hoping that it won't be too difficult to get a response when you have an inquiry that is important. According to their website, make sure to inform your case officer/department who is handling your case when you will be in Australia. 

We applied for 309/100 last May 2016 and we will be flying to Australia in September because of my son's birthday. We will also be probably be in and out of Australia for the next 3-4 months after that because of birthday celebrations and the upcoming holidays. I know that I still have over a month to wait and hear from Manila office about this inquiry. I want to make sure though that they acknowledge this email and know that I am not in the Philippines for the said dates. 

Sorry for ranting there. But the real question is .. I know the preferred contact is by email. Should I call their office so to make sure that they are aware of these trips I am going to take? Will it be inconsiderate of me to call them since my application is still within the processing times anyway? 

I am just really being careful. Cause I read on one of a few threads here that they sometimes make a mistake on granting a visa because they didn't know the applicant is in Australia. 

I hope someone will be able to help me on this. Thank You. 

Also, any news to those who applied this year? Are we hearing good news?


----------



## ausharrold

My partner, who is stilled married in the Philippines was granted her 820 yesterday after waiting only 7 months. She was on bridging Visa E after overstaying her tourist visa. We did not have any migration agent help us, it was actually a little scary as we went to two migration agents and both said we are wasting our time.

Just shows if it is genuine and you do everything right, have a go.


----------



## aussieguy

Has anyone been getting any approvals lately? How long do they seem to be currently taking? We submitted a PMV last week.


----------



## taytay

Hi All,

Just wanted to share our recent CFO experience. We applied at the Manila branch, the online registration is very straight forward. The Australian appointments are available 2pm Monday and Thursdays. The website advises arriving one and a half hours prior to appointment time to allow for registration. 
We arrived at 11.30 and the security guard advised us to register early. Once registered at the front desk, only the applicant is allowed upstairs to complete the registration form. The partners can sit downstairs, there is a waiting room accessed via the carpark under the building that shows movies, i believe they may have once had air conditioning but on this day only a big fan was available. You will share this room with other people waiting, all looking as bored as you. Be advised the phone reception in the room is very weak. My partner was trying to message me and I didn't realise my phone did not have a signal. Luckily I stepped outside to get some air (diesel fumes) and my messages came through. Once the applicant has completed the registration form they are free until 30 minutes before the seminar starts. We took the opportunity to grab a bite to eat. There is a Shakeys and Jollibee across the road if you want to brave the traffic on Quirino Ave or there is a Mcdonalds a short walk away. Head down Lazuna st and turn right into Paz st. It's opposite the large church. There is a small eatery next to CFO but they don't sell a lot. Good for a cold drink or an instant coffee.
We parked on the street in Lazuna st. There is a guy there who will advise you where to park. There are signs everywhere saying not to park over driveways but he advised us which ones are not used. 60 php is all he asks for. I'm sure he has no official role, just making a little cash to help the foreigners. He will give you directions to McDonalds if you wish.
When you look at the CFO website they list a lot of documents you need to bring. All they asked my partner for was Passport and Australian Visa. She had all the documents required, I.D's, photos, CENOMAR etc but they were only interested in the passport and visa.
If required they are a few street vendors next to the building who have Xerox and laminating service available. I didn't use them but there if needed.
My partner got the sticker without any problems. We had no problems when exiting at the airport. Suggest you take a copy of visa with you just in case. We have exited on 3 occasions prior without the sticker and got varying degrees of questioning but in the end they always let us through. This time with the sticker, no problems apart from the insistence she pay the travel tax even though it's not applicable to permanent residents of foreign countries. It's a "fresh" visa they said. Only in the Philippines as they say. 
I also believe to renew a Philippines passport in Australia the CFO sticker is required. Correct me if I'm wrong. She will apply for a new passport early in the new year.
Good luck to all visa applicants on your journey.


----------



## JandE

taytay said:


> I also believe to renew a Philippines passport in Australia the CFO sticker is required. Correct me if I'm wrong. She will apply for a new passport early in the new year.


We will be interested in knowing if thats right.
And if so, do they do the CFO session in Brisbane.... 
Maybe go passportless until citizenship time.. And then get Australian passport.


----------



## taytay

I believe the CFO is required if she is changing her name on passport renewal or applying for initial passport. Applying in Philippines or abroad makes no difference to the requirement. The following blurb is lifted from the CFO website. 2nd paragraph refers

"For the past three decades, the Commission on Filipinos Overseas (CFO) has implemented the Guidance and Counseling Program (GCP) for fiancé(e)s, spouses and other partners of foreign nationals or of former Filipino citizens. Republic Act 10906 (“Anti-Mail Order Spouse Act of 2016) and Republic Act 10364 (“An Act Expanding the Anti-Trafficking in Person Act of 2012”) require the conduct of mandatory pre-departure counseling services for Filipinos in intermarriages.


The GCP is also a requirement under the implementing rules and regulations of Republic Act 8239 or the Philippine Passport Act for Filipino fiancé(e)s, partners and spouses of foreign nationals or former Filipino citizens who are applying for a passport for the first time or adopting the surname of the foreign spouse."

We are applying for the Melbourne mobile epassport mission in Jan 2017.

As far as I'm aware, there are no CFO sessions held outside Phils. I think the intent is to have all emigrating fiance's/partners do the session before they leave home the first time. 

Going passportless is not an option for us. Hers will expire mid year and we go back every year to visit family. That plus the delays possibly caused by citizenship application/ceremony and passport application/issue is too much of a risk. We looked at getting it renewed in Manila on our recent visit but the window between application and issue was too narrow.


----------



## JandE

taytay said:


> That plus the delays possibly caused by citizenship application/ceremony and passport application/issue is too much of a risk.


There should be no problem with getting citizenship and Australian passport with an expired foreign passport.


----------



## taytay

JandE said:


> There should be no problem with getting citizenship and Australian passport with an expired foreign passport.


Sorry, I should clarify. Her passport expires mid 2017 and not eligible for citizenship until mid 2018. This would not let us travel from about Jan 2017 to mid-late 2018. We return each year so valid passport always required.

Doing the passport application here in Australia will be a breeze compared to 309/100 application


----------



## mnms

*PMV Granted*

Hi everyone, I just thought I'd share the great news! Our Prospective Marriage Visa has been granted this afternoon!!

We applied 4th of June 2016 so that's 6 months and 12 days!

We are so happy its hard to believe the waiting is finally over!! Many thanks to everyone who has posted on these forums we were able to search and read through to help submit our visa application.

The only email we received was the acknowledgement of lodgement and the grant email today. We submitted Medicals and NBI early on before being asked as we figured it may speed things up even if just a little!

Thanks be to God! For all those who are waiting; hang in there I'm sure you will receive your good news soon!


----------



## taytay

JandE said:


> We will be interested in knowing if thats right.
> And if so, do they do the CFO session in Brisbane....
> Maybe go passportless until citizenship time.. And then get Australian passport.


We did passport application today at mobile consular mission in Melbourne. Asked the embassy official about CFO requirement for overseas renewal of ph passport and he said not required. 
I have learned to treat ph government officials with high levels of skepticism but that is what he said.


----------



## council

Hellooo...

Anybody home?


----------



## aussieguy

No news here. Applied October last year.


----------



## Lucas83

Just began this journey... Submitted earlier this month.

Looking at the CFO requirements, it wants to see proof of me being single.. does anyone know if their partner were asked to show/produce one at CFO?

Finding out if I need get one and email a copy to my partner. May have a few more questions on CFO and other aspects. Hope I'm in the right area? Just discovered this forum/website.

Cheers


----------



## JandE

Lucas83 said:


> Just began this journey... Submitted earlier this month.
> 
> Looking at the CFO requirements, it wants to see proof of me being single.. does anyone know if their partner were asked to show/produce one at CFO?
> 
> Finding out if I need get one and email a copy to my partner. May have a few more questions on CFO and other aspects. Hope I'm in the right area? Just discovered this forum/website.
> 
> Cheers


Only the applicant does the CFO and it doesn't matter if they are single or married.

The CFO requirements are at Guidance and Counseling Program (GCP)
and this only seems to mention that the Divorce decree/certificate (of Filipino spouse or foreign spouse, if previously married) *might* be required?

We never did the CFO though, so can't be sure about actual requirements. And of course things are rarely done in the way that things are stated.

I assume, as you mention proof of being single, that you are doing the PMV route.
It will be interesting to see how long they take now. 8 or 9 months seemed common last year, although some were faster.


----------



## MaryMar

Lucas83 said:


> Just began this journey... Submitted earlier this month.
> 
> Looking at the CFO requirements, it wants to see proof of me being single.. does anyone know if their partner were asked to show/produce one at CFO?
> 
> Finding out if I need get one and email a copy to my partner. May have a few more questions on CFO and other aspects. Hope I'm in the right area? Just discovered this forum/website.
> 
> Cheers


Hello.
Both my wife and I got a statement of singleness, in the Philippines I am sure it's called statement of singleness and for me through Bdm statement of not currently married. Both then were certified and submitted with PMV


----------



## JandE

MaryMar said:


> Hello.
> Both my wife and I got a statement of singleness, in the Philippines I am sure it's called statement of singleness and for me through Bdm statement of not currently married. Both then were certified and submitted with PMV


In the Philippines it's the CENOMAR, Certificate of No Marriage Record. It's from the National Statistics Office

For the *PMV application*, the NSO send it direct to Immigration, with the Birth Certificate. It MUST be done direct from the NSO to the Embassy. 
Marriage, Birth Certificate or CENOMAR for Australian Migration » Philippines Information

It's ordered online, both the CENOMAR and Birth Certificate, and it goes direct to the embassy. No other way is accepted in the Philippines.

My own Divorce certificate was just uploaded in the normal way.

The *CFO clearance application* is totally different, and just allows the applicant to leave the country after a migration visa is obtained.

The CFO will be done after the PMV is granted, so a long way off for now.. (_and there are ways to avoid that anyway_  )


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Lucas83 said:


> Just began this journey... Submitted earlier this month.
> 
> Looking at the CFO requirements, it wants to see proof of me being single.. does anyone know if their partner were asked to show/produce one at CFO?


Where will your partner be doing the CFO seminar, Manila or Cebu?

Requirements differ between the two, Manila generally go by what is on the website, Cebu make it up as they go along.

My then fiancee did it in Cebu, she was required to produce a Cenomar equivalent for me, in my case I had to get a Certificate of No Impediment to Marriage from NZ which was then sent to NZ Embassy in Manila so they could issue a Letter of Legal Capacity. Much mucking around.


----------



## MaryMar

No statement of singless not required at CFO. But the pretty much everything else, sure there is a list of requirements on their web page


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

MaryMar said:


> No statement of singless not required at CFO. But the pretty much everything else, sure there is a list of requirements on their web page


It was required for my fiancee when she did her CFO.

They do make it up as they go along


----------



## taytay

CENOMAR not required for CFO at Manila. Wife did it in September 2016 and it was easy. All they asked for was passport, photo ID (we used SSI), copy of visa grant notice and online registration form. 

Just to be safe we took originals and copies of both our passports, photo ID's, NBI and every other document we had used in the application process. You never know in the phils!

I see they have updated the CFO webpage and requirements are clearer now.

We visited during holy week just past and had no questions asked during exit. She has PR now so no need to pay departure tax. Show the permanent visa and they give exemption certificate. Bongaa!


----------



## Lucas83

Just an update. PMV has been granted.About 2 and half months. Quicker than we expected. Now on to the CFO process...
Lodged 28th Feb, and granted 15th May.


----------



## zombie

OK here's my situation - would like some guidance please.

I'm engaged to my Filpino partner. She's been married before and is in the process of getting her annulment. That itself is another story but my understanding is she will get the Certificate of Finality (CoF) this August (after 4 years!) We want to get married as soon as the annulment comes through and then apply for the spouse visa. So will the Australia govt accept the Cert of Finality or do we need the Cenomar for when we apply the spouse visa?

Secondly there's a possibility that her lawyer has not submitted the papers to the court and we are concerned that the CoF may not come through. My partner is actually based overseas (not in Philippines nor Australia) and communication with the said lawyer is very sadly lacking. Has anyone in this situation managed to change lawyers at this late stage of the process as this is what we are thinking at moment.

Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## aussieguy

We have finally had our subclass 300 approved! 
Decision was ready after 6 months, but I think would have been sooner if our NOIM was set at a closer date to begin with.
Straight forward case, been officially together 2.5 years at time of approval and known each other 3 years with 15+ visits to see each other and family over that time.

Country of Citizenship: Philippines
Country of Application: Singapore
Applied online, no agent.
Similar age.

Timeline:
3 October 2016 PMV Application Submitted
10 October 2016 All supporting evidence uploaded
13 October 2016 Medicals & Police Clearances
14 November 2016 Case Officer assigned - asked to post in original copy of police certificate, and a certified copy of birth certificate and passport (originally uploaded clear colour copy)
15 November 2016 12 month Tourist Visa submitted
18 November 2016 1 month single entry visitor visa granted
24 February 2017 Tourist Visa extension submitted
27 February 2017 3 month (end date) multiple entry visitor visa granted
4 April 2017 emailed case officer saying my fiance was still in Australia on visitor visa, and asked if they want us to upload evidence from time of submission to current. They replied instantly and asked if we can bring forward our NOIM date so the visa can be finalised.
12 April 2017 Updated NOIM date to an earlier date as requested
19 April 2017 Asked to leave Australia as the grant was ready to be finalised.
2 June 2017 Departed Australia
5 June 2017 Visa Approved

Thank you so much to everyone here who has given endless help when needed! Hopefully this gives hope to some of you still waiting from around the time we submitted!


----------



## Jo5887

Been checking this forum few months ago. While reading the old posts i think i'll break the record for being longest fiance visa process in Philippines. If there is no news today, my application will be 1 year this January.


----------



## lehvee

Anyone in this thread applied PV 820/801? from Philippines?


----------



## ausharrold

lehvee said:


> Anyone in this thread applied PV 820/801? from Philippines?


I come from the Philippines, but you have to be in Australia to apply for 820/801.

You need to apply for 309/100 if you are in the Philippines.


----------



## LokoLoko

Hi guys - just sharing our blessings. My wife visa 309/100 has been granted last 22 Dec 2017. Best of luck for those waiting to get approved. Keep the faith. Have a great holidays. Happy 2018.


----------



## shebom

Hi everyone I am new to this forum but i am a silent reader on this thread since i lodged my application, here is my timeline:
PMV 300
Date of lodgement: 13th Oct. 2017
Thru paper application
CO request for medical/PSA : 31 Oct. 2017
Medical/ PSA completed: 8th Nov. 2017

We haven't heard anything since then, still patiently waiting..


----------



## cafebarbera

*309 visa clarifications*

Hi! I'm here in this forum to search for some answers or clarifications with regards to some matters

Details:
My spouse is an australian permanent resident, we got married in Australia last december 2017.

1. We saw in the online immi form that we need to put names and details of exes? is that required? what if we are not in contact with our exes?

2. My husband supported my stay in Australia and since I am a new professional, I haven't worked for too long to contribute to finances, hence all funds are from him. I read in the guidelines that finances should be two way. how to deal with this?

3. Since some of our witnesses are not Australian citizens, are statutory declarations enough?

4. I and my husband just met last year, what can strengthen our claim for a long term relationship?

Thank You for helping!


----------



## pan3485

Hi! I recently got my pmv approved and I just want to share this good news:

Lodged: May 7, 2017 (Online) 
Agent: None
Medical submitted: July 11, 2017 
Further Information requested: July 28, 2017 
CENOMAR/NBI Clearance: August 16, 2017 
Further medical submitted(psychiatrist): August 11, 2017 
AFP: August 31, 2017
Asked to leave Australia: January 14, 2018
Left Australia: January 23, 2018
Grant: January 23, 2018

I got my grant as soon as the plane took off.


----------



## zombie

Just in the process of choosing a migration agent for my wife's spouse visa. Has anyone used Origin Migration before and if so how good are they? They have an office in Manila and Perth which I find useful. Thanks.


----------



## Ming1

JandE said:


> The *CFO clearance application* is totally different, and just allows the applicant to leave the country after a migration visa is obtained.
> 
> The CFO will be done after the PMV is granted


Anyone know whether the CFO requirements also applies to someone with bridging visa for 820/801? Or only once the 820 is granted?

thanks


----------



## JandE

Ming1 said:


> Anyone know whether the CFO requirements also applies to someone with bridging visa for 820/801? Or only once the 820 is granted?
> 
> thanks


The CFO is needed for any Filipino leaving the Philippines on any form of partner visa, Eg: PMV, 309, 100, 820, 801 etc. 
It is even feasible to be asked for it if travelling on a tourist visa, with a partner, however, they are wrong to ask for it on that basis, as the CFO people then say you need a different visa to get the CFO. Not every Philippine immigration officer gets it right.

Even if you have lived in Australia for some years, return to Philippines and leave again, you will need the CFO stamp if you are on any form of partner visa.

However, in this situation you may not need to do the full course.


----------



## aussieguy

820 Partner visa finally approved in just under 8 months, following a subclass 300 (prospective marriage visa)!

12 February 2018 Application Submitted
10 April 2018 - Sponsor asked for Australian Police Clearance
26 April 2018 - Submitted Police Report
21 September 2018 - Applicant requested Australian Police Clearance
5 October 2018 - Submitted Police Report
5 October 2018 - Application Granted!


----------



## mauibabyy

Hi everyone, my CO requested me something and asked me to attach it with in 28 days. She emailed me on the 9th of July and I sent it on the 13th. But I opened my immi account and I didn’t noticed that I have to confirm that I provided the document/s already. So I clicked it only on 7th of August which is already 29 days after she emailed me. What should I do now? And when do you think they will grant my visa? Thank you! ☺


----------



## spest

Hi Guys, i dont know if December is the right time to lodge our application for pmv subclass 300? I would like to get your advise for this... So, my fiance (sponsor, permanent resident of Au) is mostly living in Philippines and planning to stay for good in Melbourne on April 14, 2019. We plan to get married on July 2019 in Au.

So, im concerned if we can lodge my application next month even though he's still here in Philippines? Hooe someone here can enlighten us 😞


----------

